# New Horizons F.A.Q. – Ask Questions Here!



## pandapples

*Have questions regarding Animal Crossing: New Horizons? 
Please check here first if your question has already been answered! *​


These are the main topics that are covered in this thread, and these posts will be constantly updated with frequently requested Q&A.

*Basic Island(er) Information
Buildings & Shops
Crafting & Customization
Currency & Loans
Holidays & Events
Island Life & Landscaping
Nintendo Console & Save Files
Nintendo Online, Multiplayer & Co-op
Nook Phone
Patterns & Designs
Special Characters
Villagers*​

Use CTRL+F to quickly search keywords for your inquiry. Please also try using the search function in the top right to see if your question has been answered before. If not, go ahead and ask them here! They may also be added to the main posts once answered. If your question is a bit more complicated and warrants its own discussion thread, please feel free to create one. This thread mainly focuses on simple questions that can be resolved in one post.

If you find any information that is incorrect or incomplete, please send me a PM to have it sorted out. The answers here may not be 100% accurate while we're still collecting information from various sources. Thank you!

*User-Created Animal Crossing: New Horizons Guides & Tips*

*ACNH Hybrid Guide** by **Khaelis*
*ACNH Resources* *by * *Leann*
*Personality Subtypes* *by* *Aibo*
*Villager's Friendships and Photo Mechanic** by **Sharksheep*​


----------



## pandapples

*BASIC ISLAND INFORMATION*​

*What is the maximum number of characters for your island name?*
10.

*What is the maximum number of characters for your islander name?*
10.

*Will the game require me to add a suffix like “Isle,” “Bay,” or “Island”?*
In the Japanese version, island names must end in one of three suffixes – “shima,” “jima,” or “tou.” Overseas versions do not have suffixes.

*Who is the Resident Representative?*
The Resident Representative is the Switch profile used to create the first resident of your island. They are in charge of making critical decisions and can change basic features of the town that other residents cannot such as changing the town flag, tune, and moving new villagers in.

*Can the Resident Representative be transferred to another profile?*
Unconfirmed, but deleting the Resident Representative profile will delete your island rather than transfer the rep status to a different profile.

*Can I have a town tune?*
Yes, once Resident Services is upgraded.

*Can I have a town flag?*
Yes, once Resident Services is upgraded.

*When will the hourly music appear?*
After the Resident Services building is built.

*How do you change your islander's appearance?*
You can get a mirror DIY recipe from a message in a bottle. Redeem more styles using Nook Miles at the Nook Stop terminal.

*How do you move items your inventory?*
Select an item by pressing the A button, hold, and drag.

*How do you expand your inventory?*
Purchase the Pocket Organizer Recipe with Nook Miles at the Nook Stop terminal. A second upgrade is available after the Resident Services tent is converted to a building.

*Do accessory bags expand inventory?*
No.







*BUILDINGS & SHOPS*​

*Where can you plot the main resident’s home?*
You may plot your own home on the mainland area or the beach. You cannot plot it beyond the river on the first day.

*How do you increase the storage in your home?*
The storage increases as the house is upgraded.

*How do you upgrade your tent?*
Pay off your first loan with Nook Miles, then Tom Nook will upgrade the tent to a house.

*What is Resident Services?*
A building where you can craft DIY recipes at the DIY workbench, buy items from the Nooklings, redeem miles at the Nook Stop terminal, or sell items to the Nooklings.

*What is the Airport?*
Dodo Airlines is the Dodo duo who transfers you to your getaway island destination. The station is called the airport, but it works as an airport and post office. You can send letters to your friends and visit their islands using DAL's services. The airport also is the gateway to other islands such as the Mystery Tours and Harvey's Photopia.

*Can you change the color of the Airport?*
Currently, no.

*What is a Dodo Code?*
A Dodo Code is a unique 5-character password provided by the attendant if you select the “Dodo Code” option upon opening your town for visitors. The code is valid for only the current visiting session.

*Can you move buildings, shops, and houses?*
Yes, besides Resident Services and the Airport you can move all buildings, shops, islander homes, and villager houses for a fee.

*How do you upgrade Resident Services?*
After 5 villagers have moved in, the tent will upgrade to a building. Prerequisites include building Nook's Cranny, building a bridge, and plotting 3 villager homes.

*How do you unlock The Museum?*
Donate 5 creatures to Tom Nook. Blathers will move into a tent the next day.

*How do you upgrade The Museum?*
Donate 15 creatures to Blathers to upgrade the Museum tent to a building.

*How do you unlock Nook’s Cranny?*
Sometime after paying off your first loan and building the museum, Timmy will request materials to build a new shop. You need to provide 30 pieces of each resource: wood, softwood, hardwood, and iron nugget.

*How do you unlock Able's Sisters?*
Mabel must visit your town at least 3 times. You should spend at least 5,000 bells at her shop.

*How do you unlock the Campsite?*
After Resident Services has been upgraded to a building, Nook will request you to plot a campsite to allure more residents to the island.

*When can you build more bridges and slopes/inclines?*
Tom Nook will provide this option after the Resident Services upgrades to a building.

*What are the dimensions required for bridges?*
See *here*. *Source*.

*What are all of the building size dimensions?*
See *here*. *Source*.




*CRAFTING & CUSTOMIZATION*​

*How many materials can you stack in one inventory slot?*
30. Although weeds stack up to 99.

*What are the tools used in ACNH?*
Fishing Rod, Axe, Shovel, Net, Slingshot, Vaulting Pole, Ladder, Watering Can.

*How many uses per flimsy tool must be used up before the tool breaks?*
Speculated to be 25-30 uses.

*How to upgrade tools?*
Redeem Nook Miles for the Pretty Good Tools recipe.

*Are golden tools in the game?*
Yes.

*Can golden tools break?*
Yes.

*How do you unlock the fishing rod?*
Talk to Tom Nook at the DIY workbench, collect 5 tree branches, and he will initiate the flimsy fishing rod DIY project. Or purchase the recipe from Timmy.

*How do you unlock the net?*
Go to the DIY workbench in Resident Services after creating a flimsy fishing rod. The recipe will be available to craft using 5 tree branches.

*How do you unlock the axe?*
Keep donating creatures to Tom Nook and he will send you the DIY recipe for a flimsy axe.

*How do you unlock the watering can?*
Keep donating creatures to Tom Nook and he will send you the DIY recipe for a flimsy watering can.

*How do you unlock the vaulting pole?*
Talk to Blathers once the Museum tent is open.

*How do you unlock the shovel?*
Talk to Blathers once the Museum tent is open.

*How do you unlock the ladder?*
After unlocking Nook’s Cranny, Tom Nook will request you to plot 3 villager houses, then he will also provide the ladder recipe.

*How do you unlock the golden axe?*
The golden axe recipe will be unlocked after breaking 100 axe tools.

*How do you unlock the golden shovel?*
The golden shovel recipe will be unlocked after helping Gulliver on your island 30 different times.

*How do you unlock the golden fishing rod?*
The golden fishing rod recipe will be unlocked after catching every fish at least one time.

*How do you unlock the golden net?*
The golden net recipe will be unlocked after catching every insect at least one time.

*How do you unlock the golden watering can?*
The golden watering can will be unlocked after reaching a 5-star island rating.

*Medicine recipe?*
Purchase from Timmy or get stung by wasps and talk to an uchi villager.

*Do the recipes in the Nook Stop terminal change every day?*
Only the fences. The other PWP-type recipes remain the same.

*What are all of the Nook Stop - Nook Miles furniture color and design options?*
*See here*. Source. *Variant article* also on AC World!

*A villager is crafting at their workbench. Can anyone visit to grab the recipe from the villager?*
Yes! If it's their first time speaking to them, be sure they talk to them twice to prompt the recipe dialogue.

*My villager doesn't have a workbench in their house! Can you still get DIY recipes from them?*
Yes, a workbench will appear when their crafting and disappear when they're no longer crafting, so check every villager house for recipes!


----------



## pandapples

*CURRENCY & LOANS*​

*Where can I use an ABD?*
The ABD can be found in the Nook Stop terminal at Resident Services.

*What is the Nook Mileage Program?*
You can earn Nook Miles during your stay at the island. Use miles to pay back your initial move-in fees and more. Redeem your miles for perks and goods at the Nook Stop in the Resident Services center.

*How do you earn Nook Miles?*
By completing island activities. Once per day, accessing the Nook Stop will award you bonus daily miles.

*What are Nook Miles+?*
Once you become a homeowner, Tom Nook upgrades your mileage program so you have access to Nook Miles+ benefits. Nook Miles+ includes ways to earn additional miles for special circumstances.

*How do you earn Nook Miles+?*
Check the Nook Miles app and see what goals you can complete for additional miles by pressing the + button.

*How do you redeem Nook Miles?*
Redeem miles at the Nook Stop terminal.

*How much do you need to pay off your first itemized bill?*
Nook first bills you for 49,800 bells, but after realizing you have no money, he offers to allow you to pay your fees with miles instead. The first bill is 5,000 miles.

*How much is it to upgrade the tent?*
98,000 bells.







*HOLIDAYS & EVENTS*​

*Do you need Nintendo Online to participate in holidays?*
No, you just need Wi-Fi to download the holiday content when it occurs in real-time.


*What are the Pocket Camp collaboration event(s)?*
During the initial release of New Horizons, if you played Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp on your mobile device, you can obtain special in-game items that can be used in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. This event started on March 19, 2020 (11 PM PT).

*What is Bunny Day?*
Bunny Day was held on April 1 to April 12, 2020. Six egg types are hidden throughout the island by Zipper T. Bunny. Recipes using these eggs can be found in balloons, message-in-a-bottles, given from villagers, etc. After crafting all available recipes, speak to Zipper on April 12 to receive additional Bunny Day items/recipes.

*How do you get Cherry Blossom recipes?*
1. On April 1st, Isabelle will give you an outdoor picnic recipe if you have no other announcements for the day.
2. Pop regular balloons.

Personally have not received the recipe from a villager or message in a bottle, but it may be possible too!

*What is Wedding Season event?*

From June 1st, visit Harvey at Photopia and assist with Reese and Cyrus' wedding anniversary photos. Visit once a day to collect heart crystals, which can be traded for wedding season rewards.






*ISLAND LIFE & LANDSCAPING*​
*When does the day reset?*
5 AM.

*How do I go on a Mystery Tour?*
Tom Nook will provide a free ticket sometime after paying off your first loan and building the museum. Afterwards, you may purchase a ticket for 2000 miles at the Nook Stop terminal.

*Why is the Mystery Tour only generating native fruits and flowers? Can Mystery Tours contain other fruit and flower types?*
There is a much higher chance to receive an island with your native fruits and flowers. It is possible to receive a tour with different ones!

*What are all of the different types of Mystery Tour islands?*
See Mystery Tour *guide here *by Ninji.

*What are the available native fruits?*
Apples, Cherries, Oranges, Peaches, Pears.

*How many fruits can you stack in one inventory slot?*
10.

*Are perfect fruits in the game?*
Currently, perfect fruits have not made an appearance.

*What happens if you eat fruit?*
Eating fruit will give you energy to perform an action such as digging up an entire tree, or breaking a rock.

*What are the new flowers in New Horizons?*
Windflowers, Hyacinths, and Mums.

*What are all of the hybrid flower combinations?*
See infographic *here*. Source.

*How do you get flower seed bags?*
After talking to Tom Nook and donating 3 creatures, you will receive seed bags. You can also purchase them from Timmy.

*How do you move planted flowers?*
Dig it up with the shovel.

*Can you move or destroy rocks?*
Yes. Eat a fruit and use the normal shovel to destroy a rock.

*Are there bushes in the game?*
Currently, landscaping bushes have not made an appearance.

*Can grass wear down?*
No.

*Are there other grass shapes besides triangle?*
No.

*What is the maximum number of tiers you can have on your island?*
3.

*How do you unlock fences?*
Complete the task of plotting 3 villager homes for Tom Nook. He will provide a stack of fences as a reward and allow you to purchase fence recipes from the Nook Stop terminal.

*Are gyroids in the game?*
Yes!


----------



## pandapples

*NINTENDO CONSOLE & SAVE FILES*​

*How many islands can I have on my Nintendo Switch console?*
One island per Switch.

*Are there auto saves?*
Yes.

*Are there data backups for my island?*
Yes, since the 1.4.0 update, you are able to enable island backups from the Settings. However, you are unable to restore your own data whenever you want. Please *contact Nintendo* for restoration services if your switch is lost or broken.

*Can you reset before the file is autosaved?*
Yes, you can reset before you name your island.

*What do people reset their game file for?*
For various reasons regarding their town map. Resident Services, Airport, peninsula, hidden beach, and river mouth placements. Native town fruit, native flower type, airport color, and starting villagers.

*Can I transfer my island from one switch to another switch?*
Currently no, but Nintendo is working on a transfer feature.







*NINTENDO ONLINE & MULTIPLAYER*​

*When can you use Online Multiplayer?*
The Airport is unlocked on Day 2 of your island adventure.

*What is Nook Link?*
Nook Link is a Nintendo Online mobile application that allows you to scan QR codes from past Animal Crossing titles, use the phone keyboard for in-game chat, view Best Friends’ online status, and check your Passport profile.

*How do you activate Nook Link?*
From the AC title screen, press – to go to your Settings. In the Settings menu, select NookLink Settings, and follow the directions there.

*How many visitors can visit my island at once?*
Up to 8 multiplayers (including yourself).

*Can I report an inappropriate user during Online Multiplayer?*
Yes, press the – button to report inappropriate conduct and behavior.

*How many residents can move in from one console?*
Up to 8 profiles from one console can move in.

*How many residents can play local couch co-op?*
Up to 4 players.

*Can players go to different areas of the map?*
No, currently all players must be within a certain distance of each other. Straying too far will teleport you back to the leader.


----------



## pandapples

*NOOK PHONE*​

*What is the Camera app?*
Take pictures using various filters and effects. Photos are saved to your Switch album.

*What is the Nook Miles app?*
You can view available quests and redeem completed quests for miles.

*What is the Critterpedia app?*
View all details regarding the bugs and fish you catch. You can see the seasonality and active hours for each caught creature.

*What is the DIY Recipes app?*
View all your crafting recipes on your NookPhone.

*What is the Custom Designs app?*
Create and save custom designs for paths, clothing, etc. You can share them with other island residents.

*What is the Map app?*
Use the map to check your current location, residents, and layouts.

*What is the Passport app?*
Your Passport information is shown here. This information may be seen by other players. You can change your photo, title, or comment any time.

*What is the Best Friends List app?*
Use the app to check which friends and Best Friends you’ve played with. Best Friends can see each other online. If you are both online, you can use the internet to send direct messages to each other. Press – to enable or disable the feature.

*What is the Call Islander app?*
You may use this to initiate local couch co-op.

*What is the Rescue Service app?*
Use this service for an emergency situation on the island when your path is blocked and you’re stuck. You’ll be sent to a path such as your home or Resident Services. Nook Miles generally required.

*What is the Island Designer app?*
Use this app to terraform your island. You need to have a 3-star rating of your island, which is given to you by Isabelle. After Project K is successful, you'll receive the app where you can also purchase permits from the Nook Stop terminal.







*PATTERNS & DESIGNS*​

*How can you access QR codes from previous Animal Crossing titles?*
Download the Nintendo Switch Online mobile application on your phone. Activate Nook Link and select the Designs feature where you can scan QR codes from New Leaf and Happy Home Designer.

*What can you use patterns for?*
Clothing, town flag, paths on the ground, and customized on furniture.

*What is the maximum number of patterns you can hold?*
You have 50 slots for single-code Custom Designs, and another 50 slots for multi-code Pro Designs.

*Can you use touch screen when customizing designs?*
No.


----------



## pandapples

*SPECIAL CHARACTERS*​

*Can you request bug models from Flick if he is visiting another user's island?*
No.

*Can you request fish models CJ if he is visiting another user's island?*
No.

*What are the NPC visiting schedules?*
See *guide here* by yue.





*VILLAGERS*​

*What is the maximum number of villagers you can have on your island?*
10.

*Are there returning villagers from previous titles?*
Yes. All villagers from New Leaf except for Sanrio and special villagers scanned in from Amiibo figures.

*Are there new villagers?*
Yes. 8 new villagers: Audie, Cyd, Dom, Judy, Megan, Raymond, Reneigh, and Sherb.

*Can you choose where your villager plots their house?*
Yes.

*How do you get more villagers after the initial 2 starters?*
Go on Mystery Tours and speak to the villager on the island to invite them to move in.

*How do you know which villager you are decorating plots for when Nook requests you to find a location for 3 villager homes?*
Unconfirmed: When inviting villagers from the Mystery Tours, the personalities are locked to include a lazy, peppy, and a normal type. When Tom Nook provides the tents, plot 1 is for the lazy personality, plot 2 is the peppy, and plot 3 is the normal villager.

*Why are villagers not showing up in the Mystery Tours anymore?*
Villagers start appearing again after the initial 3 that were invited before have moved in. However, you need to have an open plot available and have the Campsite unlocked.

*Can you change the villager who first appears in your campsite?*
Unconfirmed, but it seems not. Even if you TT, the same villager will be waiting for you in the campsite.

*Can you adopt a villager from someone else's campsite?*
No.

*Does the campsite have any mechanic or trick to get the villagers you want?*
Here is a *Campsite Guide* by Anonymous which utilizes time travel to search for a specific villager.

*Can you adopt a villager from someone else's island?*
Yes, only when the villager is in boxes. Speak to them and invite them to your island if you have an available plot.

*Can you move-in villagers to your island by scanning their Amiibo cards?*
Yes, you must scan them in for at least 3 days and fulfill their requests each day before they request to move-in.

*Can villagers move out randomly?*
No. Villagers will only move if you let them go when they request to leave. Villagers will have a thinking cloud over their heads which may indicate they are considering moving.

*How long does it take a villager to move out once they've asked to move?*
The villager will move out the day after they notify you (in boxes).

*Can a villager who has moved out of your island return at any time, or is there a 16-villager cycle mechanic like New Leaf?*
Yes, villagers can move back in without restrictions. You can see a villager who has moved out at Mystery Tours as well and invite them back. There's no 16-villager cycle.

*Can you pick up a villager from someone else's void?*
Yes, if you have an available plot.


----------



## pandapples

Reserved.


----------



## pandapples

Reserved.


----------



## pandapples

Reserved.


----------



## pandapples

Reserved.


----------



## pandapples

Open for questions!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Thanks for doing this pandapples. Sometimes I have questions that feel dumb to post a whole thread for.

So for anyone who plays local coop multiplayer via the invite app (ie 1 island, 1 Switch, multiplayer) - is there even a way to open up your house's storage if each person is using a single joycon? We haven't been able to figure it out.

If no, does anyone know if you can if both people have full controllers (either 2 joycons or a pro controller)?


----------



## Yeosin

So far, I've yet to be able to breed pink roses with pink roses. From what I remember, this was possible in ACNL to multiply hybrids... am I just unlucky so far or is it actually not possible?


----------



## fanism

Hi,

I have questions about the villagers that were to move-in to my island.  I am only at day 2 of the game where I am far behind to get any Nook Miles to travel to any Mystery Island.  

I read that when you go visit the mystery island, you will meet random characters that you could invite them to move over.  May I ask how many would you meet per island? So far, I have read 3/island or 0.

I also read that some people posted they only invited 1, but 2 random showed up on their island after a few days.  How do I avoid this?  Or what triggered the random show up?  

Thanks a lot.

(Gosh, my last time logging-in was years ago when I was playing ACNL.  I totally forgot this forum and I am glad I still remembered my username and password)


----------



## Miss Misty

> I read that when you go visit the mystery island, you will meet random characters that you could invite them to move over. May I ask how many would you meet per island? So far, I have read 3/island or 0.
> 
> I also read that some people posted they only invited 1, but 2 random showed up on their island after a few days. How do I avoid this? Or what triggered the random show up?



From what I have seen, you will meet one villager per Mystery Island trip. This villager will be a randomly selected peppy, normal, or lazy.

Random villagers appear on your island if you do not invite one of each personality type to your island from the trips. The cut-off point for this is the housing plots Nook asks you to build. Once the housing plots are built, the game assigns them to a villager of those three personality types. So if you specifically invited a peppy villager, then your peppy will move in along with a random lazy and normal.


----------



## fanism

Miss Misty said:


> From what I have seen, you will meet one villager per Mystery Island trip.
> 
> Once the housing plots are built, the game assigns them to a villager of those three personality types.



Thanks Miss Misty.  Looks like the housing plots are the triggers.  I think I will have to explore more myself.  This is clear enough for me.


----------



## weavile

Is there a creature guide or infographic with their times and months?


----------



## HoennMaster

Anyone know if we can demolish the original bridge we had to build? I don't like the style of it and want to get rid of it once I can purchase other types.


----------



## haruka-cantabile

Nvm, got a complete list for the new flowers!

*Windflowers*

Red x Orange = *Pink*
White x White or White x Yellow or White x Orange = *Blue*
Pink x Blue or Blue x Blue = *Purple*
*Hyacinths*

White x Red = *Pink*
Yellow x Red = *Orange*
White x White = *Blue*
Blue x Blue = *Purple*
*Mums*

White x Red = *Pink*
White x White = *Purple*
Purple x Purple = *Green*


----------



## AccfSally

Do the animal residents still change their clothes after having a conversation with another animal resident like in the older games? 

(I don't have my game yet, so I don't know.
It's probably coming today.)


----------



## momayo

Is it possible to invite a villager from someone else's island to move into your own island, if all your 10 villager plots are occupied?

I've found out that inviting a villager from the campsite gives you the option to boot someone out to replace them, so I was wondering if the process were the same for inviting villagers from other people's islands. Thanks.

*edit* I tried, you cannot invite a villager from someone else's island into your own island unless you have the plot. Resident Services will tell that villager that there is no land available anymore.


----------



## jcar

Maybe this is a stupid question but how can you trade with nook miles???


----------



## Feraligator

Does anyone else's green bench randomly disappear near the RS tent sometimes? Kinda weird


----------



## McRibbie

There appears to be items that have variations... but I can't customise them with my customisation kit (at the moment). 

Is there any way I can unlock this, or do you just use customisation kits for furniture you've crafted?


----------



## Stick

momayo said:


> Is it possible to invite a villager from someone else's island to move into your own island, if all your 10 villager plots are occupied?
> 
> I've found out that inviting a villager from the campsite gives you the option to boot someone out to replace them, so I was wondering if the process were the same for inviting villagers from other people's islands. Thanks.
> 
> *edit* I tried, you cannot invite a villager from someone else's island into your own island unless you have the plot. Resident Services will tell that villager that there is no land available anymore.



Wait, so can you take a villager moving out from someone's island and they can live on yours, if you have the plot available?

EDIT: My initial question is, can villagers move in from one island to another?  (is villager trading a thing???)


----------



## Miss Misty

Is it possible to get more than a few different types of fruits or flowers on the Nook Miles islands? 

The only non-native fruits I have are oranges (from Mom) and apples (from an island), and the only flowers I have are cosmoses, tulips, and hyacinths. I know there's been a lot of grumbling about this but I was wondering if anyone who is better at doing the Miles+ tasks than I can confirm if it's possible to get more options on the islands? (Rare is better than no chance at all; I'd rather not shell out for Switch online just for Animal Crossing, but if I have to then I will at some point I guess)


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Hello! Will be getting the game later this week thanks to a dear friend.
I do have questions, though:

Do villagers still have personality-based gossip that signals no one is planning to move?
Like in New Leaf when jocks talked about being a prince from another planet or cranky villagers talking about how rumors are scary?

On the note of moving, does anyone know if you stop someone from moving and then don't play your game for a while, if like in New Leaf it won't select another candidate to move until you load the game up again on another day?
Asking because I am 31w2d pregnant, and when the baby comes I'm curious if there's a way to lock in my villagers until I have time to play again.

Finally, apart from varied dialog, is there any benefit to having all personalities present on your island?
I know in New Leaf they could all suggest different PWP's to be built. Is there something like that here or is it more about flavor text? Just curious.


----------



## Jrrj15

Has anyone had a villager ask them to create a new catchphrase for them yet? I still haven't had it occur yet. I'm worried Nintendo removed this in an effort to stop getting villagers to say naughty words but it was one of my favorite things when I was little in the older games. Anyone have a villager ask them yet/know if this feature is removed?


----------



## duckvely

How long does it take a flower to bloom after you plant a seed from the shop?


----------



## Rose

When do villagers start appearing at Nookmiles islands again? After all three initial houses are built and all three villagers have moved in? Ozzie is my last villager from the islands but he’s still got boxes in his house today and I’m curious if going to an island would give me an opportunity to hunt for more villagers today.


----------



## momayo

Stick said:


> Wait, so can you take a villager moving out from someone's island and they can live on yours, if you have the plot available?
> 
> EDIT: My initial question is, can villagers move in from one island to another?  (is villager trading a thing???)




Yes, I believe it is a thing. I was able to talk to another villager from another island and they were happy to move into mine. I just didn't have a plot available so Resident Services couldn't let them in.


----------



## thisisausername

When will my two starter villagers upgrade their houses? I've already upgraded mine!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Using the cliff editing tool, is it possible to add back part of the cliff? I messed up so if not, I'll just not save and try again


----------



## usa-chan

does anyone know how long they have to wait for the shooting stars to show up? celeste is in my town, and i talked to her an hour ago, but i still haven't seen any shooting stars


----------



## Red Cat

Before I start my island, I want to know what things are permanent and cannot be changed? Also, can the island be renamed or is that permanent like in all of the previous games?


----------



## usa-chan

Red Cat said:


> Before I start my island, I want to know what things are permanent and cannot be changed? Also, can the island be renamed or is that permanent like in all of the previous games?



you can't change the location of the resident services or physically change the beaches and river outlets. names can't be renamed either.


----------



## DukeSR8

When's the earliest we can start adopting villagers from other towns? Curious to see if you can sequence break the personality chain or not.


----------



## LethalLulu

Hi!  I'm wondering what the max storage limit is after you fully upgrade your house.


----------



## DJStarstryker

JezDayy said:


> Does anyone else's green bench randomly disappear near the RS tent sometimes? Kinda weird



Wow, I thought it was just me! Yeah, this is my now second glitch I've encountered. It disappeared on me last night and has been gone ever since.


----------



## moonchu

usa-chan said:


> does anyone know how long they have to wait for the shooting stars to show up? celeste is in my town, and i talked to her an hour ago, but i still haven't seen any shooting stars



i haven't met celeste yet, but i have experienced shooting stars and received fragments already. perhaps you're just unlucky rn!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss Misty said:


> Is it possible to get more than a few different types of fruits or flowers on the Nook Miles islands?
> 
> The only non-native fruits I have are oranges (from Mom) and apples (from an island), and the only flowers I have are cosmoses, tulips, and hyacinths. I know there's been a lot of grumbling about this but I was wondering if anyone who is better at doing the Miles+ tasks than I can confirm if it's possible to get more options on the islands? (Rare is better than no chance at all; I'd rather not shell out for Switch online just for Animal Crossing, but if I have to then I will at some point I guess)



yeah, it's possible to get non-native fruits and flowers, but it is pretty rare. i have cherries as a native fruit and have gone to islands with oranges and apples (but i see cherries theeeeeeee most). my friend found black tulips on one of the islands as well, and i've found blue windflowers.


----------



## kikotoot

Is Feng Shui a thing? if so, does anyone know how you tell what your luck is in this game and what it effects?


----------



## Caway

It’s probably way to early to ask this and I don’t have the game. One off the things that kept me playing new leaf was if you became good friends with an animal they gave you their framed picture. I was obsessed with collecting these, does anyone know if new horizons has this feature?


----------



## effluo

When can I build another bridge? The option is not available to craft after I had to craft the first. Unless I’m blind...

Also, how do I make more fencing? I used up what Nook gave me and wanted to make more. I don’t see it..unless I need to buy it somewhere?

Anyone know when we can move out villagers yet? Anything we can do to trigger them to want to end there stay?


----------



## Dizzardy

Is 183 bells for Turnips as a selling price really good?

That's what they're selling for in my town right now.


----------



## weavile

do i need to water bloomed flowers in order to make hybrids?


----------



## StiX

Are these too close together? I'm trying to make rows of different fruit trees and some are saplings while others are fully moved trees. Will these still grow?

If they don't can I move fully grown fruit trees there and will the fruit come back?

Thanks!


----------



## maarowak

They might be too close with the fully grown trees. New Leaf had a similar mechanic for how trees and shrubs would grow.

Yes, you can plant them somewhere else and then pop them back into place fully grown later! They will produce fruit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



weavile said:


> do i need to water bloomed flowers in order to make hybrids?



yes, they need to sparkle! either by rain or with you watering them


----------



## jcar

Hi! I dont know if anyone knows yet but, once you complete all the requests for nook milles, how are you supposed to continue earning them??? Just with the nook miles +?? Because that seems a little pain in the neck...


----------



## usa-chan

effluo said:


> When can I build another bridge? The option is not available to craft after I had to craft the first. Unless I’m blind...
> 
> Also, how do I make more fencing? I used up what Nook gave me and wanted to make more. I don’t see it..unless I need to buy it somewhere?
> 
> Anyone know when we can move out villagers yet? Anything we can do to trigger them to want to end there stay?



you can make another bridge once you upgrade the resident service tent into a building, and you can get fencing diy recipes by redeeming nooks miles.

and i'm not there quite yet, but i'm pretty sure you can start moving out villagers once you have 9/10 villagers.


----------



## Wickel

Can I use the touch screen when making custom designs? I just want to write some text on a board and it would be much nicer that way.


----------



## Jrrj15

Myrthella said:


> Can I use the touch screen when making custom designs? I just want to write some text on a board and it would be much nicer that way.



No for some reason they don't want people using the touch screen on the switch.

Asking again cause no one say my question/answered it has anyone had a villager ask them to create a catchphrase for them yet? I haven't had it happen yet and I'm worried Nintendo took it out in some kind of dumb attempt to stop villagers from saying naughty words but its one of my favorite features from the series.


----------



## Wickel

Jrrj15 said:


> No for some reason they don't want people using the touch screen on the switch.
> 
> Asking again cause no one say my question/answered it has anyone had a villager ask them to create a catchphrase for them yet? I haven't had it happen yet and I'm worried Nintendo took it out in some kind of dumb attempt to stop villagers from saying naughty words but its one of my favorite features from the series.



Alrighty, well apparently you can use the touch screen when writing messages on the message board (even just drawing with your fingers) so I thought it would be logical if you could also use it when designing but too bad!

And I haven't had to change anyone's catchphrase yet! I also haven't had anyone asking me if I had a new nickname for me.


----------



## RandomSanity

Can someone clarify something for me regarding making hybrid flowers. Can wild flowers, those on your island and those from mystery tours, be used to breed hybrid flowers or other colors? Or does this only work for ones you've planted from seed? 

I can't seem to get any of mine to breed.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

Does trading villagers still work the same way as they do in ACNL? What I mean is, when you talk to someone in boxes at another player's game, will you still be able to offer them to move to your place?

I don't think they would remove this feature but in the 3DS iirc, you need to have 1 free slot for them to come to your town. Is this still true for New Horizons? Or will they like go to the campgrounds or something?



RandomSanity said:


> Can someone clarify something for me regarding making hybrid flowers. Can wild flowers, those on your island and those from mystery tours, be used to breed hybrid flowers or other colors? Or does this only work for ones you've planted from seed?
> 
> I can't seem to get any of mine to breed.



They do, I've had a pink wildflower pop up in the cliffs after a rainy day. I went to catch some orchid mantises and was quite surprised to see a pink wildflower.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Does Wisp ever give exclusive items? Or does he just always give random regular items?


----------



## Libra

So I know that you start with two villagers and that you then get three more. But what happens after that ? How do you get more villagers and can you choose which ones you get (as in : invite them from an island you visit with a Nook Miles Ticket) ?


----------



## mystery

How do I get more flower types? I can’t get the mums, roses or lilies anywhere which makes going for hybrids impossible :/


----------



## CookingOkasan

If I have someone in my campsite right now (Pietra... kms) will I still be able to encounter folks on Nook ticket islands?


----------



## Coffeeland

just asking, are perfect fruits are back from this game? I haven't seen it yet o:


----------



## Blades

What is the deal with gold roses? I haven’t seen anything wilt so wondering how you go about doing it.


----------



## usa-chan

do i need to have 9/10 villagers to have someone move out?


----------



## piske

“ Can you move buildings, shops, and houses?
Yes, besides Resident Services and the Airport you can move all buildings, shops, islander homes, and villager houses for a fee.”

I apologize if I missed this, but how is this done? I’m assuming something must be unlocked/upgraded to do this.


----------



## Hesper

Is the Golden Trout even real...? I've spent over a hundred fish bait in that there clifftop river...


----------



## Khaelis

Hesper said:


> Is the Golden Trout even real...? I've spent over a hundred fish bait in that there clifftop river...



You too, huh? Bugger is super rare...


----------



## Trix

Does anyone know if the (tree) spiders are out in the northern hemisphere? I can’t seem to find one


----------



## piske

I can’t seem to find the times mail is delivered, does anyone have confirmation?


----------



## Miss Misty

Can someone clarify locations for some fish for me:

The sturgeon is apparently found in the river mouth. Does this refer to the area of the river where it starts widening, and you can see rocks at the bottom?

And for the stringfish/golden trout, those are apparently found on the cliff. Does it have to be the little pools above the waterfalls, or can it be any elevated stretch of river?

I just want some clarification that those are correct before I keep wasting fish bait on those areas.


----------



## usa-chan

Trix said:


> Does anyone know if the (tree) spiders are out in the northern hemisphere? I can’t seem to find one



yes, they are! i caught one the other day


----------



## Blue Cup

Trix said:


> Does anyone know if the (tree) spiders are out in the northern hemisphere? I can’t seem to find one



I did see one the other night, but I had no net at the time to catch it. But they are out in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Miss Misty said:


> Can someone clarify locations for some fish for me:
> 
> The sturgeon is apparently found in the river mouth. Does this refer to the area of the river where it starts widening, and you can see rocks at the bottom?
> 
> And for the stringfish/golden trout, those are apparently found on the cliff. Does it have to be the little pools above the waterfalls, or can it be any elevated stretch of river?
> 
> I just want some clarification that those are correct before I keep wasting fish bait on those areas.



Yes for sturgeon.

Yes, the "cliff" river fish are in any elevated stretch of river (ie 2nd or 3rd tier of your island). I haven't caught the golden trout, but I've caught the rest of the cliff river fish available in northern hemisphere in March and they all work that way.


----------



## Trix

overose said:


> I can’t seem to find the times mail is delivered, does anyone have confirmation?



Mail is delivered at 5AM!


----------



## windloft

How do you obtain the recipe for the DIY workbench? Not the mini one, but the larger version! Thank you in advance!


----------



## piske

Trix said:


> Mail is delivered at 5AM!



Thank you!


----------



## usa-chan

does anyone know the house plot size for the players?


----------



## Ja.cob

Hey I've been wondering but after the town hall is built, will villagers start appearing on the nook ticket islands again or will I only be able to get them through campsites?


----------



## KhalidPrecious

How can I get 3 star rating fast? I wanna start terraforming so bad!


----------



## Fey

Does anybody know whether weeds grow? 
What I mean, is whether a small weed (the ones close to the ground, like clovers) eventually grow into taller weeds. 

(I cleared some weeds in an area where I ultimately want more, thinking I could just place them there. However, every weed I place down is the small type!)


----------



## Sloom

when the heck do villagers start appearing on nook miles islands again? all of my 3 first villagers have been fully moved in and none of them are "in boxes" anymore and yet there are still no villagers roaming around when I visit deserted islands.

most of the reason I use nook tickets is for the villagers and I've wasted like at least 5 tickets now from checking if there's any villagers lol


----------



## yukimin

Sloom, villagers will not appear on random islands if you do not have an open plot of land constructed for them to move into. Keep playing the game and Tom Nook will give you the ability to choose new plots of land so new villagers can move in. I learned this the hard way as well!

Does anyone have any ideas on how to buy clothes more efficiently from the Able Sisters? If I see an item in stock that I really like, so far I've been painstakingly going to the dressing room each time to get every color of that item. An item with 6 color variations takes six separate trips into the dressing room. It takes forever!

Has anyone found a way to buy clothes more efficiently, or is this just what we're stuck with? It's not the end of the world, just something minor I dislike.


----------



## Wickel

Sloom said:


> when the heck do villagers start appearing on nook miles islands again? all of my 3 first villagers have been fully moved in and none of them are "in boxes" anymore and yet there are still no villagers roaming around when I visit deserted islands.
> 
> most of the reason I use nook tickets is for the villagers and I've wasted like at least 5 tickets now from checking if there's any villagers lol



They won't appear until you have the Campsite available afaik.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

How do you get special characters to visit your town? So far I've only had Mabel, whereas other have had Mabel, Saharah, Celeste, Flick etc.
I had this same issue in NL where I'd only get about 1 special character a week (besides Joan) whereas others had them every day!!


----------



## Mokuren

I have a question as well, I unlocked the town hall today and Nook sells recieps - will they change daily like the fance or are they always the same? 




thoraofasgard said:


> How do you get special characters to visit your town? So far I've only had Mabel, whereas other have had Mabel, Saharah, Celeste, Flick etc.
> I had this same issue in NL where I'd only get about 1 special character a week (besides Joan) whereas others had them every day!!



I guess you are just unlucky. I play normally and got Gulliver, Celeste, Saharah and Mabel in one week :/ Hope you will get more lucky next week!


----------



## Coffeeland

when snooty/cranky/smug will appear again in random island tour?


----------



## yukimin

Mokuren, to my knowledge the recipes like the fountain, pool, godzilla, etc. do not change each day the way the fence recipes do.


----------



## Mokuren

yukimin said:


> Mokuren, to my knowledge the recipes like the fountain, pool, godzilla, etc. do not change each day the way the fence recipes do.



Thanks for your answer! That's to bad hoped for a lot of new cool recipes ;o;


----------



## Noctis

Anyone with villagers who already asked to move out? There was a villager who was thinking of moving but he didn't give me a date and here I was like yes time for you to go but I didn't even catch what he said at the end of life being a luxury :/


----------



## vllund

does anyone know if you can customize the town hall exterior like in new leaf?


----------



## PrincessApple

when will villagers start asking to move out? do i need max villagers?


----------



## usa-chan

Noctis said:


> Anyone with villagers who already asked to move out? There was a villager who was thinking of moving but he didn't give me a date and here I was like yes time for you to go but I didn't even catch what he said at the end of life being a luxury :/



villagers move out the day after they tell you


----------



## Hesper

How do you make flower crowns with different colors of flower--e.g., if I wanted blue hyacinths? Is there a separate recipe for each variant?


----------



## Sholee

During online play, is there a way to just boot out one person if they're not behaving properly?


----------



## Noctis

thoraofasgard said:


> How do you get special characters to visit your town? So far I've only had Mabel, whereas other have had Mabel, Saharah, Celeste, Flick etc.
> I had this same issue in NL where I'd only get about 1 special character a week (besides Joan) whereas others had them every day!!



I've see Sahara twice and Gulliver once. I'm still waiting for Celeste, Kicks, Flick to drop by. What's the name of that little dude who is in charge of the fishing, he was here yesterday but I didn't interact with him since I was TTing.


----------



## Solio

Does anybody know if villagers still show random visitors the letters the've got from the player? I want to write my neighbours proper letters instead of just empty sheets of paper with a present attached. but the thought that other people might see them is kinda embarrassing.


----------



## Aetherbam

Is it possible for someone to invite a villager from another person's campsite? 

I have Julian today and no friends with open slots to see if it's possible to invite him. I would feel really bad sending him into the abyss with so many people that want him.


----------



## piske

what can you do with duplicate DIY recipes? :T


----------



## axo

overose said:


> what can you do with duplicate DIY recipes? :T



you can sell them or trade here on the forums, sell them in-game, or just toss 'em.


----------



## chrisbeta03

Can hybrids be bred from buds, or do the flowers have to be fully bloomed?  Would really appreciate an answer


----------



## usa-chan

Aetherbam said:


> Is it possible for someone to invite a villager from another person's campsite?
> 
> I have Julian today and no friends with open slots to see if it's possible to invite him. I would feel really bad sending him into the abyss with so many people that want him.



unfortuantely i don't think you can invite villagers from other people's campsites to your town

- - - Post Merge - - -



chrisbeta03 said:


> Can hybrids be bred from buds, or do the flowers have to be fully bloomed?  Would really appreciate an answer



speaking from experience, mine only bred hybrids when the flowers were fully bloomed


----------



## andipandi

Possibly a super dumb question, but I've searched everywhere and haven't found a definite answer.

I know running through flowers will destroy the flower itself, but is there a way to destroy the whole plant? I have an overwhelming amount of flowers on my island right now and I have been digging them up and selling the plant but this is super tedious. I tried running through the plants excessively and still nothing...Do I need to be wearing some kind of special shoes or something?? Or should I just keep running through them and ~eventually~ they'll be gone?  T.I.A ^^


----------



## rezberri

can u not customize store-bought items?? i feel like something like that was mentioned during the customization class, but much like irl school i did not listen


----------



## Hesper

rezberri said:


> can u not customize store-bought items?? i feel like something like that was mentioned during the customization class, but much like irl school i did not listen



Some can be, but most can't.


----------



## piske

chees4mees said:


> you can sell them or trade here on the forums, sell them in-game, or just toss 'em.



Thank you!


----------



## Laureline

I’m getting the game soon, and was wondering. Is it possible to adopt islanders from other people’s islands? Like how it was in new leaf?

I don’t know really anything about new horizons. Didn’t think I would ever get to play it. So forgive me if that’s a silly question.


----------



## usa-chan

Laureline said:


> I’m getting the game soon, and was wondering. Is it possible to adopt islanders from other people’s islands? Like how it was in new leaf?
> 
> I don’t know really anything about new horizons. Didn’t think I would ever get to play it. So forgive me if that’s a silly question.



you can adopt someone who is moving out/in boxes, but you can't adopt from other people's campsites

- - - Post Merge - - -

does anyone know the size of the villagers' plots?


----------



## Noctis

usa-chan said:


> villagers move out the day after they tell you



Thank you! You were right! It was killing me that I went ahead and TTed and Isabelle made the annoucement they were leaving. I'm going to confirm this for anyone that needs it.


----------



## Miss Misty

Laureline said:


> I’m getting the game soon, and was wondering. Is it possible to adopt islanders from other people’s islands? Like how it was in new leaf?
> 
> I don’t know really anything about new horizons. Didn’t think I would ever get to play it. So forgive me if that’s a silly question.



Yes, but be careful who you adopt from. There is currently a bug involving adopting villagers from other players. This thread over in Nook's Cranny has more information. Basically if the person you're adopting from isn't careful, they can cause _your_ game to glitch.


----------



## Noctis

Laureline said:


> I’m getting the game soon, and was wondering. Is it possible to adopt islanders from other people’s islands? Like how it was in new leaf?
> 
> I don’t know really anything about new horizons. Didn’t think I would ever get to play it. So forgive me if that’s a silly question.



Right now there's a glitch if you adopt villagers from other towns/islands but only if they come apparently over amiibo. If its a villager that they got via invited them from the campsite, random island or random move in you should be fine.


----------



## Junee

When ordering from Nook, can you choose which variant you get if you have multiple or does it defaults to your island's native variant?


----------



## Laureline

Oh jeez that sounds like a horrible bug, thanks for the information!


----------



## saramew

Does anyone know how soon villagers can start moving out?
I'll be testing this myself, but if anyone knows.. if I scan an amiibo while all my house plots are full (not 10 villagers), will it still prompt me to kick another?

edit: doesn't look like I can convince my amiibo camper to come in and push another out (at 7 animals).


----------



## ungiftedhybrid

Can you grow non-native perfect fruit in your town? I know this wasn’t the case in ACNL but I’m reeeallly hoping this has changed or I’m stuck with perfect oranges now


----------



## maarowak

saramew said:


> Does anyone know how soon villagers can start moving out?
> I'll be testing this myself, but if anyone knows.. if I scan an amiibo while all my house plots are full (not 10 villagers), will it still prompt me to kick another?
> 
> edit: doesn't look like I can convince my amiibo camper to come in and push another out (at 7 animals).




you have to invite them 03 times to your campsite before they agree to move in ):


----------



## Miss Misty

Junee said:


> When ordering from Nook, can you choose which variant you get if you have multiple or does it defaults to your island's native variant?



If you have multiple variants unlocked, there is an option in the bottom left corner to switch between the colors you have available.



ungiftedhybrid said:


> Can you grow non-native perfect fruit in your town? I know this wasn’t the case in ACNL but I’m reeeallly hoping this has changed or I’m stuck with perfect oranges now



As far as I know, no one has found perfect fruit at all in the game yet.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

how do you save when visiting a friend?


----------



## Laureline

Closing the game while choosing a map, won’t lock me into a map right? I’m definitely a map resetting person, so I’d like to know up until when in the process I can still do it.


----------



## Hesper

Laureline said:


> Closing the game while choosing a map, won’t lock me into a map right? I’m definitely a map resetting person, so I’d like to know up until when in the process I can still do it.



You can reset up until you name the island.


----------



## maarowak

Has anyone figured out how bamboos make bamboo sprouts?


----------



## CanonMan6

So I have just been casually playing but have two questions:

1) Can you learn how to make wreaths out of flowers that are not native to your Island? Or do you have to trade with friends for the other wreaths?

2) After inviting 3 villagers to move in, only one has, and T.N. wont acknowledge that all three plots have been placed and that their respective items are delivered. Is this a glitch or do I need to hunt for new villagers on other islands and invite them to mine? It has been a day since the first villager has moved in and about 2-3 since i invited the last one to move in.

If these have been asked before i apologize!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

maarowak said:


> Has anyone figured out how bamboos make bamboo sprouts?



You need to get the bamboo shoots. Those are the plantable part. When the bamboo is fully grown, a bamboo shoot can randomly appear in a spot on the ground near them each day. The shoot will make a star spot on the ground, like fossils do.


----------



## maarowak

DJStarstryker said:


> You need to get the bamboo shoots. Those are the plantable part. When the bamboo is fully grown, a bamboo shoot can randomly appear in a spot on the ground near them each day. The shoot will make a star spot on the ground, like fossils do.



Everyday? Man, I've been really unlucky then, I have at least 05 fully grown bamboos in my town and so far no bamboo shoots. ):


----------



## DJStarstryker

maarowak said:


> Everyday? Man, I've been really unlucky then, I have at least 05 fully grown bamboos in my town and so far no bamboo shoots. ):



Do you have space available around the bamboo for the shoots to spawn? They can't spawn if there isn't any empty space.


----------



## maarowak

DJStarstryker said:


> Do you have space available around the bamboo for the shoots to spawn? They can't spawn if there isn't any empty space.



Empty spaces all around, took out all weeds and stuff. Maybe I'm just unlucky. ):


----------



## Hesper

CanonMan6 said:


> So I have just been casually playing but have two questions:
> 
> 1) Can you learn how to make wreaths out of flowers that are not native to your Island? Or do you have to trade with friends for the other wreaths?
> 
> 2) After inviting 3 villagers to move in, only one has, and T.N. wont acknowledge that all three plots have been placed and that their respective items are delivered. Is this a glitch or do I need to hunt for new villagers on other islands and invite them to mine? It has been a day since the first villager has moved in and about 2-3 since i invited the last one to move in.
> 
> If these have been asked before i apologize!!



1) You can! I just got a rose wreath recipe today and my flowers are cosmos. Now, what to do about the wreaths we've seen with hybrids, I have no idea. Does anyone know? 

2) If it's only been a day since the first one moved in, the next one should show up the next day, and so on.


----------



## Mercedes

How do I unlock campsite


----------



## xnikkistork

*Extra storage on Mystery Island*

Is there a possibillity to use extra storage when you visit a mystery island?

Like in New Leaf, when you visited the exotic island and could put a lot of items in the basket that went home with you afterwards. I have been on a mystery island for 5 minutes and my storage is already full, which seems to me like a waste of 2000 miles for a ticket.


----------



## kikotoot

xnikkistork said:


> Is there a possibillity to use extra storage when you visit a mystery island?
> 
> Like in New Leaf, when you visited the exotic island and could put a lot of items in the basket that went home with you afterwards. I have been on a mystery island for 5 minutes and my storage is already full, which seems to me like a waste of 2000 miles for a ticket.



As far as I know all you get is your pocket! you leave with whatever's in it both for departure and arrival

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do the recipes sold by the nook miles machine change every day? I know the fence ones change but there are lots of new ones now that resident services was upgraded  I think(?) I can afford them all today but don't want to go broke 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please like my post so I know you've replied!


----------



## Bon

How do I get to the point where I can buy house plots to get more than 5 villagers? I have the "town hall" and isabelle, and have built two bridges, but I don't have the option to buy it...


----------



## rezberri

Bon said:


> How do I get to the point where I can buy house plots to get more than 5 villagers? I have the "town hall" and isabelle, and have built two bridges, but I don't have the option to buy it...



i think u need to build ur campsite and wait for someone to show up, then u can get other villagers. the one in the campsite is required to get tho, regardless of who it is. if u already have it then u need to wait for someone to show up/for it to be built.


----------



## CanonMan6

Hesper said:


> 1) You can! I just got a rose wreath recipe today and my flowers are cosmos. Now, what to do about the wreaths we've seen with hybrids, I have no idea. Does anyone know?
> 
> 2) If it's only been a day since the first one moved in, the next one should show up the next day, and so on.




1)So about what point in game play do I need to be to get another wreath recipe?

2) So does that mean it takes a day between new villagers for them to show up? So I'll need to wait for another like 3-4 days to be able to get fences?


----------



## Noctis

Mercedes said:


> How do I unlock campsite



You get it after the resident service upgrades.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CanonMan6 said:


> 1)So about what point in game play do I need to be to get another wreath recipe?
> 
> 2) So does that mean it takes a day between new villagers for them to show up? So I'll need to wait for another like 3-4 days to be able to get fences?



1. I'm sure these are random. I haven't received one but yesterday a villager did give me a recipe for a rose flower crown. I recommend talking to your villagers, pay attention when they ping you, when they have a bubble speech and I highly recommend to go inside their homes when they're there because they might be crafting something.

2. Villagers appear one by one for the three house plots.
 If one showed up, tomorrow you'll get the next one and the following after that the third one will show up.


----------



## Yuuseia

So each player has a different selection of items available to buy at their Nook Stop’s mile exchange, right? But can you even access other players’ Nook Stops?


----------



## Spooky.

When do I unlock more bridges? Having just one is driving me nuts, even though I can pole vault


----------



## rezberri

im going feral over furniture and just unlocked the town hall today & bought somethings from it so i cant test this, but does anyone know if u can customize the nook miles furniture, like the vending machine and such???


----------



## Fey

1. How close to structures like the plaza or airport can you place water?

2. What width does a river need to be to get a bridge over it? 3 tiles? 4 tiles etc.

(Please like this post if you respond—thank you!)


----------



## StrangeDog

Spooky. said:


> When do I unlock more bridges? Having just one is driving me nuts, even though I can pole vault



You'll unlock the ability to commission new bridges from Tom Nook over time. There are even more options available!


----------



## Spooky.

Thank you!

New question:

I just got a nintendo online subscription. How can I add content (such as people's custom designs and such) onto NH? 

How about trading/visiting other players?


----------



## AccfSally

When do that annoying tutorial music go away?


----------



## TheBurkinator4

Is villager trading still a thing in New Horizons? I'm feeling lost. Can anyone direct me to a thread if there is? I can't find it on my own.


----------



## rezberri

AccfSally said:


> When do that annoying tutorial music go away?



when u unlock the resident services building (not the tent).


----------



## lPeachy

Not specifically about the game itself, more about this forum. Do we have somewhere to share NH custom designs? I was going to post to the Able Sisters forum but realized it was under the NL subs. Is it ok to post them here in this forum?


----------



## duckvely

Spooky. said:


> Thank you!
> 
> New question:
> 
> I just got a nintendo online subscription. How can I add content (such as people's custom designs and such) onto NH?
> 
> How about trading/visiting other players?



For adding custom designs, you need to download the Switch Online app on your phone. Once you link your Nintendo account, there will be an option to scan a QR code for a custom design. Then you open the Custom Design app on the Nookphone and press + to download the design 

As for playing with other people, you can go to the airport


----------



## Hesper

Found the answer to my own question about hybrid flower crowns, and yes, they are separate recipes. Posting it here in case anyone besides me wanted to know. c:


----------



## mayortiffany

How often does Flick come to town? Is it once a week on a random day, or just randomly?

Just so that I don't flood my island with tarantulas waiting for him to come if he comes rarely!


----------



## coffee biscuit

Can you use the fruit stamina to dig up bamboo trees? I don't want to plant all my shoots randomly and not be able to move them later.


----------



## RoyalSavant

Yea you can


----------



## J087

Does a flower need to receive water to bloom again, after you picked the bulbs?


----------



## Saga

Nope, no watering necessary!

A question for those who are TT'ing: Do random villagers stop moving in after you get eight villagers like in New Leaf? Every time I buy a plot, someone I don't want moves in before I can take enough island trips to find a villager I like. 

I am hoping that plots number 9 and 10 will be invite-only.


----------



## Spooky.

Can you scan QR codes into the app on your phone without being on the game at the same time?


----------



## momayo

Saga said:


> Nope, no watering necessary!
> 
> A question for those who are TT'ing: Do random villagers stop moving in after you get eight villagers like in New Leaf? Every time I buy a plot, someone I don't want moves in before I can take enough island trips to find a villager I like.
> 
> I am hoping that plots number 9 and 10 will be invite-only.



I had a 10th villager move out of my island. Within two days, a random moved in to her plot, so randos will still move in, even if you don't invite them.


----------



## Kyriax

*Restore sold items*

Is it possible to restore items accidentally sold? if so, how?

If i were to sell a furniture from the nook´s cranny and accidentally sold it, will it be available to buy again when the store resets another day?


----------



## Spooky.

Kyriax said:


> Is it possible to restore items accidentally sold? if so, how?
> 
> If i were to sell a furniture from the nook´s cranny and accidentally sold it, will it be available to buy again when the store resets another day?



Any furniture you bought from Nook's Cranny and sold you can re-order through the catalog in the resident services, and it will be mailed to you the next day. 

But things like fruit, flowers, materials, you cannot 'restore' in any form. Just things like clothing or furniture.


----------



## duckvely

Spooky. said:


> Can you scan QR codes into the app on your phone without being on the game at the same time?



You can scan one QR code that will stay on the phone app, but the next QR code you scan will overwrite that one. So you need to download the QR code design in the game first before scanning another QR code. The best thing to do to download multiple designs is to have the game open so that you can scan the QR code, download it into the game, and repeat the process.


----------



## Jade_Amell

How do you get the Sanario posters? The Hello Kitty ones? I tried scanning the Amiibo cards on Harv's island but it says they can't come.


----------



## BMXninja

After I get my rec center up can I look for villagers on island tours without a plot of land down? I want to be able to search for a specific villager but not have the plot taken by a random one.


----------



## Momonoki

A few friends and I realized that the items that you can buy through the Nook Mile Service differ in colour on our islands. For example, my drink machine is pink, one of theirs is blue, and the other one's white. Is there a guide showing all the options somewhere?

_Just as I posted this, a thread on the topic was opened. See here!_


----------



## usa-chan

BMXninja said:


> After I get my rec center up can I look for villagers on island tours without a plot of land down? I want to be able to search for a specific villager but not have the plot taken by a random one.



unfortunately, i don't think so. you need a plot down to see villagers and invite them


----------



## Spooky.

How do you round the corners of paths?


----------



## Snowesque

If I am unable to fast-craft (by pressing "A" at least twice), why would that be?

_Edit: Seems the issue was that fast-crafting is not available in an older version.
Now that it is update, it works just fine._


----------



## Mareets

I wished on a star last night and instead of getting a letter from wishy I'm finding star fragments on the beach, what do I do with them lol ?


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

A couple questions:

1. Do the DIY recipes and purchasable furniture (such as the lighthouse or the solar panel) from Nook Stop change daily? (I ask because one of the first fence recipes I got is no longer accessible to generate even though I never redeemed the recipe)

2.  If you put a villager on the second or third tier of the island, will they use a ladder to get down or will they be sequestered there until you put in ramps and/or staircases?

3. What are the requirements to unlock the Island Designer app?

4. Does K.K. Slider only play on Saturdays like in past games or does he randomly show up now?  (I just got my Resident Services building today and already set up the campsite plot to start the process of unlocking him)


----------



## duckvely

Today I invited my first camper from the campsite and invited someone from the island too. Will villagers still spawn on the island after I invited these two villagers to my island? I already have an extra plot for someone to move in but I visited two islands and they were empty.


----------



## mocha.

Mareets said:


> I wished on a star last night and instead of getting a letter from wishy I'm finding star fragments on the beach, what do I do with them lol ?





Spoiler



you can craft wands with star fragments as well as creating special clothing



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spooky. said:


> How do you round the corners of paths?



once you have laid the path down, click on the same path and it should change the design from square to round.

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvilTheCat6600 said:


> A couple questions:
> 
> 1. Do the DIY recipes and purchasable furniture (such as the lighthouse or the solar panel) from Nook Stop change daily? (I ask because one of the first fence recipes I got is no longer accessible to generate even though I never redeemed the recipe)
> 
> 2.  If you put a villager on the second or third tier of the island, will they use a ladder to get down or will they be sequestered there until you put in ramps and/or staircases?
> 
> 3. What are the requirements to unlock the Island Designer app?
> 
> 4. Does K.K. Slider only play on Saturdays like in past games or does he randomly show up now?  (I just got my Resident Services building today and already set up the campsite plot to start the process of unlocking him)




1. as far as I am aware, the only items that change in the nook miles shop is the fencing which is every 2 days.

2. I assume that whilst they are visible on your screen they will stay on that section, but may teleport when out of sight (to places such as the plaza etc)

3. 



Spoiler



he only plays on Saturdays - you're able to request a song from 6pm onwards


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can I tt like 5 months ahead and have no one move? I heard they ask now before moving


----------



## StiX

after placing a empty plot for a villager, how much time do i have  to find one on a random island before the plot is taken by a random?


----------



## Jade_Amell

Does the bench in front of residential services disappear and reappear periodically? It disappeared for a while and then when I went back into my game it was back.


----------



## Hilbunny

Do villagers ever interact with the outdoor furniture? I’m working hard to decorate my island but I’m a little disappointed the villagers haven’t sat in the chairs or anything yet.


----------



## rianne

Hilbunny said:


> Do villagers ever interact with the outdoor furniture? I’m working hard to decorate my island but I’m a little disappointed the villagers haven’t sat in the chairs or anything yet.



Yes they do! Mine always sit on the swinging bench I have set out.


----------



## Hilbunny

rianne said:


> Yes they do! Mine always sit on the swinging bench I have set out.


Ohh cute! I wonder why mine haven’t yet. I hope they do soon!


----------



## duckvely

Jade_Amell said:


> Does the bench in front of residential services disappear and reappear periodically? It disappeared for a while and then when I went back into my game it was back.



Yes, sometimes it changes to three wooden stools too


----------



## Jade_Amell

jihux said:


> Yes, sometimes it changes to three wooden stools too




Oh my god. I seriously thought I was going crazy, the bench kept randomly disappearing I  thought I had broke it or something. Thank you for clarifying that for me xD.


----------



## mlccc

Hey y'all! I was wondering if anyone knew if I had someone in my campsite, could someone come to my island and invite them to live at their island?


----------



## Saga

momayo said:


> I had a 10th villager move out of my island. Within two days, a random moved in to her plot, so randos will still move in, even if you don't invite them.



Oh no! How disheartening. I feel like it's going to be really hard to get villagers I actually like, in that case. Still, it's good to know. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Nyarcissist

How many villagers do you need to have in your village before K.K Slider comes?


----------



## usa-chan

mlccc said:


> Hey y'all! I was wondering if anyone knew if I had someone in my campsite, could someone come to my island and invite them to live at their island?



unfortunately, no they can't

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nyarcissist said:


> How many villagers do you need to have in your village before K.K Slider comes?



i believe that you need at least 8 to get three stars for your town so kk can come over


----------



## DJStarstryker

Does anyone know how to get the recipes for the fruit furniture that isn't your native?


----------



## aericell

If I want to order a poster of a villager I don’t have in my town, does it work like normal, reorderable furniture where it would be sufficient to catalog it from someone else to have it appear in the Nook Stop for me to order? Or would I actually need to get the villager/amiibo on my own for it to show up?


----------



## Kuroh

Does anyone know how many new villager designs there are, besides the ones we already knew of before the game's release?


----------



## DJStarstryker

umeiko said:


> Does anyone know how many new villager designs there are, besides the ones we already knew of before the game's release?



That's it. There's just the 8.


----------



## Saga

If anyone has used an Amiibo to move in a villager, do they ever ping you to move out? I remember in New Leaf that they would never ask to move out, and the only way to get rid of them was to use a different Amiibo.

I want to use an Amiibo to get rid of Limburg, but I don't want to keep my Amiibo villager forever, either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> Does anyone know how to get the recipes for the fruit furniture that isn't your native?



Your villagers can apparently give them to you randomly. They might also be able to be found on the beach, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kuroh

DJStarstryker said:


> That's it. There's just the 8.



Thank you so much for letting me know!
Man, that really is way less than expected...


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

Do you unlock all the other basic flower colours in the shop once you have at least one?


----------



## Noctis

StiX said:


> after placing a empty plot for a villager, how much time do i have  to find one on a random island before the plot is taken by a random?



I would like to know this as well. I had 2-3 days pass and I was good but I did have an empty plot and it was occupied by a villager from someone else's void. Boy was I disappointed. I had invited Lobo to my island. Decided to continue hunting and found no villager on the island. I thought oh maybe only one villager can move a day but no. I went over to the empty house plot and it was already taken.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Anyone know if The Roost is making a return? I feel like it will but I just wanted to know for sure.


----------



## MochiACNL

Anyone have a breeding chart of the new flowers? I found one on reddit but the replies say its not fully accurate


----------



## usa-chan

CeciliaCrescent said:


> Do you unlock all the other basic flower colours in the shop once you have at least one?



unfortunately no. it seems like the nook store only sells you three specific flower types; your native flower and two others. if you want to buy other flowers, it seems like you'll have to do some trading.


----------



## Harbour

thatawkwardkid said:


> Anyone know if The Roost is making a return? I feel like it will but I just wanted to know for sure.



somebody looked into the game's code (source) and found that the museum cafe and museum haniwa (gyroids) are written in there. from this, we can guess that brewster and the gyroids most likely making a return.


----------



## SillyPrinny

Can anyone tell me if the paths can be placed  diagonally?


----------



## Lavulin98

i just finished the campsite today but no camper. Does it mean I gotta wait for the next day for someone to show up?


----------



## SillyPrinny

Lavulin98 said:


> i just finished the campsite today but no camper. Does it mean I gotta wait for the next day for someone to show up?



Yes.


----------



## RenaiRider

Can someone reply to this following question in detail: I just got my first campsite visit, and I've gathered in this forum I "have" to move him in, although nobody has explicitly said why. For example, what happens if I talk to the villager once, not ask him to move in. What happens the next day? and the next day after that, will he still be there in the campsite? Will a new one appear at all?


----------



## SillyPrinny

RenaiRider said:


> Can someone reply to this following question in detail: I just got my first campsite visit, and I've gathered in this forum I "have" to move him in, although nobody has explicitly said why. For example, what happens if I talk to the villager once, not ask him to move in. What happens the next day? and the next day after that, will he still be there in the campsite? Will a new one appear at all?



The first villager that uses your campsite must be taken in by you, no way around it. This only applies to the VERY FIRST camper in the campsite. They will not leave until you take them regardless of waiting days or time traveling.


----------



## RenaiRider

SillyPrinny said:


> The first villager that uses your campsite must be taken in by you, no way around it. This only applies to the VERY FIRST camper in the campsite. They will not leave until you take them regardless of waiting days or time traveling.



That sucks. Thank you so much for the prompt reply!


----------



## StiX

Once you have 10 villagers how long does it take before someone pings you to move away? Is it the same as new leaf where someone wants to leave every couple days? cause that really stressed me out!


----------



## Jlou527

Do you get a special item for having a high friendship with a villager? (Like pictures in New Leaf)


----------



## Miss Misty

StiX said:


> Once you have 10 villagers how long does it take before someone pings you to move away? Is it the same as new leaf where someone wants to leave every couple days? cause that really stressed me out!



People here have posted that villagers will not move out until you confirm it with them, which should ease some of the stress if you can't play every day.


----------



## Feraligator

Do flowers breed on the beach like in NL?

When someone moves out does the plot remain there for the next villager to move in?


----------



## maarowak

JezDayy said:


> Do flowers breed on the beach like in NL?
> 
> When someone moves out does the plot remain there for the next villager to move in?



yes and yes (-:


----------



## Feraligator

maarowak said:


> yes and yes (-:



Thank you


----------



## ungiftedhybrid

Are you allowed more than 1 human character in AC:NH and if so how do you make them?


----------



## Lavamaize

How long will it take to move a villager out without TT and are there any good methods to doing so quickly?


----------



## rezberri

my hybrid scientists i have need of your knowledge!! im trying to grow black & orange roses (and purple tulips soon but i only have one) and i was wondering if u can grow more of these colors with just two of them, or do u have to use the original combination to get them?? like can i plant 2 black roses next to each other and get one, or do i have to use 2 red roses still??


----------



## Feraligator

Just accepted my first camper and put down his plot. Do I have to wait until tomorrow before villagers start appearing on Island Tours or do they appear right away? The tickets are way too expensive so I'd like to save a bit.


----------



## duckvely

JezDayy said:


> Just accepted my first camper and put down his plot. Do I have to wait until tomorrow before villagers start appearing on Island Tours or do they appear right away? The tickets are way too expensive so I'd like to save a bit.



You can still invite one villager from the Island Tours on the same day that you invite someone from the campsite as long as you have a plot open. After you invite that one, they will stop spawning for that day.


----------



## Feraligator

jihux said:


> You can still invite one villager from the Island Tours on the same day that you invite someone from the campsite as long as you have a plot open. After you invite that one, they will stop spawning for that day.



Alright thanks!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If a person and I both have 10 islanders, but want to trade how does it work? If I have an islander in boxes, am I allowed to ask the other persons islander to move in, who's also in boxes? Or would my islanders house need to he completely gone?


----------



## tibbi64

Is there another easy way to put paths down? Like moving stuff around in your house.


----------



## Red Cat

I have a couple of simple questions:


What is a good strategy for catching wasps?
Can a flimsy axe ever chop down a tree?


----------



## Campy

Red Cat said:


> I have a couple of simple questions:
> 
> 
> What is a good strategy for catching wasps?
> Can a flimsy axe ever chop down a tree?



1. What works best for me is to run upwards as soon as a beehive falls, then open my inventory. The bees can't get you as long as your inventory is open. Then, click to hold your net and strike as soon as they're in front of you. The reason I run upwards in the beginning is because your character automatically faces the screen when you switch your holding item, which means you're in the perfect position to catch the wasps. 

2. No, and neither can a stone axe. Only the regular axe can.


----------



## xara

i have a question which might seem stupid but uh; is there a button to press to close the gates like there was in new leaf or do visitors have to leave through the airport and you have to wait to close your gates until they leave?


----------



## usa-chan

faiiry said:


> i have a question which might seem stupid but uh; is there a button to press to close the gates like there was in new leaf or do visitors have to leave through the airport and you have to wait to close your gates until they leave?



hit the minus button to end the session!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rezberri said:


> my hybrid scientists i have need of your knowledge!! im trying to grow black & orange roses (and purple tulips soon but i only have one) and i was wondering if u can grow more of these colors with just two of them, or do u have to use the original combination to get them?? like can i plant 2 black roses next to each other and get one, or do i have to use 2 red roses still??



i believe you can use two black roses to breed another black rose!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> I have a couple of simple questions:
> 
> 
> What is a good strategy for catching wasps?
> Can a flimsy axe ever chop down a tree?



i usually just stand right in front of the tree with my net equipped. if there's a wasp, the nest will fall down and your character automatically faces it to give a reaction so you can just immediately catch it.


----------



## blinkcrossing

*Villager personality types*

Does anyone know if there is a benefit to having a villager of each personality type live on your island? I know in New Leaf, certain personality types would request PWPs unique to that personality. However, is there anything like that in New Horizons? For example, are snooty villagers able to teach you DIYS that normal villagers cannot? Does anyone know yet?


----------



## Kamukoma

this has probably been asked before but is there a nook's cranny upgrade past the 2nd one?


----------



## lemondrop

1) Is there a limit to how many trees can spawn furniture per day? e.g. One hardwood, one cedar, or all trees have a random chance to spawn furniture? I assume fruit and bamboo trees cannot spawn furniture.

2) Does the amount of flowers you water decrease your chances of getting hybrid flowers after a certain point. i.e. Watering ~30 flowers in hybrid formation vs ~15, is there a lower or higher chance of getting hybrids?

3) What time do Nook Shopping orders arrive?

4) Is there a standard number of color variants per item?


----------



## usa-chan

Kamukoma said:


> this has probably been asked before but is there a nook's cranny upgrade past the 2nd one?



as of right now, no


----------



## Romaki

I already bought 4 house plots, meaning I have my 6th villager (camper) moving in and already took care for the rest of the houses. Will be house plots be sold one per day or is there a chance that all of them will be sold the next day to random villagers?


----------



## StiX

Can I re-arange the apps on the nook phone?


----------



## Junee

When trying to move in a villager via an amiibo card, do you need to scan the card every day or will the villager just appear by themselves after the first scan?


----------



## cheezyfries

hi! do i need a plot to invite villagers into my town? i want to get my villagers through controlled methods (campground, island) and would rather see and invite them first before plotting.

second question: is it true that whichever villager comes to your campground first will move in? is it possible to just reset that day until you get a villager you like or is it locked? 

thank you!


----------



## pinkfawn

Has anyone gotten any villager pictures yet? I know about the posters but I was wondering if they're still in the game, as I want to get a picture of every villager who's lived in my town.


----------



## mizzsnow

Is there no way to buy multiple shirts at once in the fitting room? There are so many shirts I want to buy but I have to keep going back in the fitting room to buy them all ://


----------



## (ciel)

Junee said:


> When trying to move in a villager via an amiibo card, do you need to scan the card every day or will the villager just appear by themselves after the first scan?



If you invite via the campsite (the only way?) then yes, you need to scan and invite them back for 3 days to get them to move in.


----------



## Pimmy

Noctis said:


> I would like to know this as well. I had 2-3 days pass and I was good but I did have an empty plot and it was occupied by a villager from someone else's void. Boy was I disappointed. I had invited Lobo to my island. Decided to continue hunting and found no villager on the island. I thought oh maybe only one villager can move a day but no. I went over to the empty house plot and it was already taken.



I'd also love more info about this when people can get it. I saw someone earlier in the thread say they got a rando after 2 days? I wonder if there's a range of days past or if you gotta make sure to scan an amiibo or find someone on a mystery tour within those two days. I'm also a bit confused by your reply Noctis? Are you saying you invited an animal from a mystery tour but someone from someone else's file came in instead after the fact? Did you visit someone else before or after inviting Lobo?


----------



## (ciel)

Romaki said:


> I already bought 4 house plots, meaning I have my 6th villager (camper) moving in and already took care for the rest of the houses. Will be house plots be sold one per day or is there a chance that all of them will be sold the next day to random villagers?



They'll be sold one per day. If you don't yet have 9 villagers, and don't invite anyone, each day a random villager will move in until you have 9. If you build a 10th plot, that one will remain empty until you invite a villager. (I think--Mine was empty for about 5 days until I invited Goldie)


----------



## duckvely

cheezyfries said:


> hi! do i need a plot to invite villagers into my town? i want to get my villagers through controlled methods (campground, island) and would rather see and invite them first before plotting.
> 
> second question: is it true that whichever villager comes to your campground first will move in? is it possible to just reset that day until you get a villager you like or is it locked?
> 
> thank you!



1. For villagers you get through the island, you need a plot first to invite them. 
For villagers from the campsite, it should be possible to put a plot down the day you have them so that you can invite them (I'm not 100% sure about this though)

2. It is not possible to reset, you have to invite them


----------



## Kuroh

The villager Marina has a pink claw-foot tub in her house, but the crafting bench won't let me customize my black claw-foot tub at all? Anyone know how she has a pink tub but it won't let me change the color of mine?


----------



## duckvely

umeiko said:


> The villager Marina has a pink claw-foot tub in her house, but the crafting bench won't let me customize my black claw-foot tub at all? Anyone know how she has a pink tub but it won't let me change the color of mine?



I'm guessing that it's because some items come in different colors. You cannot customize to get these different colors. Instead you have to collect each color variation of each item. Once you add these different color variations to your catalog, you are able to order as many as you want from Nook in the color you want. Hopefully that makes sense!


----------



## Kuroh

jihux said:


> I'm guessing that it's because some items come in different colors. You cannot customize to get these different colors. Instead you have to collect each color variation of each item. Once you add these different color variations to your catalog, you are able to order as many as you want from Nook in the color you want. Hopefully that makes sense!



This is so helpful, thank you so much!! ^^ That makes sense!


----------



## Alpaca Herder

Why did my mystery islands stop spawning villagers?  I have an open plot.  Does it have something to do with the fact I have two of them waiting to move in already?


----------



## duckvely

Alpaca Herder said:


> Why did my mystery islands stop spawning villagers?  I have an open plot.  Does it have something to do with the fact I have two of them waiting to move in already?



From my experience, you can only invite 1 villager from the islands per day


----------



## Triaged

Is there only a singular upgrade to Nook's Cranny in this game?


----------



## Junee

Thoughtification said:


> Is there only a singular upgrade to Nook's Cranny in this game?



At this moment, yes.


----------



## yukimin

Is it confirmed that we can use an amiibo for a villager more than once? I.e., if I were to have a villager move in, and they were to move out on their own, could I use the same card to bring them back in again?


----------



## Flare

So I invited Dom to my island and he is plotting his house. I tried going back onto islands to see if I could find anyone I wanted, but there was absolutely no villager at all in the two islands I went too. Is there a certain amount of time I need to wait until they start appearing? I also went ahead and bought another plot before I started this search. I have Chops coming in from the forced campsite invitation today as well so I’m not sure if he and Dom are the causes.


----------



## Envy

Do we absolutely have to plot a new place for a house to get more villagers to show up on the islands? I'm just asking because I'm afraid that if I do and I don't find a villager I like on the islands in time, the game will invite someone I don't care for by RNG. It seems safer to not have the plot of land, but that may be the only way to do it. =/


----------



## Krissi2197

Envy said:


> Do we absolutely have to plot a new place for a house to get more villagers to show up on the islands? I'm just asking because I'm afraid that if I do and I don't find a villager I like on the islands in time, the game will invite someone I don't care for by RNG. It seems safer to not have the plot of land, but that may be the only way to do it. =/



There needs to be an open plot in order to have someone show up on an island tour.


----------



## Romaki

(ciel) said:


> They'll be sold one per day. If you don't yet have 9 villagers, and don't invite anyone, each day a random villager will move in until you have 9. If you build a 10th plot, that one will remain empty until you invite a villager. (I think--Mine was empty for about 5 days until I invited Goldie)



Thank you!  I was very happy to discover only one plot has been purchased, so buying all plots at once is not a disadvantage.


----------



## Libra

How much is the current rate for TBT ? As in how much IGB could I get for TBT ? I'd be looking to sell 1000 TBT.

Can you use another player's ABD ? Similar to New Leaf where you could deposit bells in your bank account, even if you were in another town ?

How many villagers do you need minimum to get a 3 star rating ?

Thanks !


----------



## Spooky.

Libra said:


> How much is the current rate for TBT ? As in how much IGB could I get for TBT ? I'd be looking to sell 1000 TBT.
> 
> Can you use another player's ABD ? Similar to New Leaf where you could deposit bells in your bank account, even if you were in another town ?
> 
> How many villagers do you need minimum to get a 3 star rating ?
> 
> Thanks !



You cannot use another player's ABD anymore, unfortunately. 


IGB used to be 1mill to 100 TBT but I'm waiting to find out myself. If someone answers me I'll let you know.


----------



## mizzsnow

How do I make rounded corners with the path making app?


----------



## duckvely

Flare said:


> So I invited Dom to my island and he is plotting his house. I tried going back onto islands to see if I could find anyone I wanted, but there was absolutely no villager at all in the two islands I went too. Is there a certain amount of time I need to wait until they start appearing? I also went ahead and bought another plot before I started this search. I have Chops coming in from the forced campsite invitation today as well so I’m not sure if he and Dom are the causes.



You can only invite one villager from the island per day. After that one, villagers will stop spawning on the island. Likewise, you can only invite one villager from the campsite per day (because only one ever spawns per day). But no, Chops did not affect the fact that no one is spawning. It is only because you already invited Dom. Villagers will start spawning again the next day!


----------



## effluo

Do you have to invite the first camper that shows up? What happens if you don’t?
Will the same villager remain at the campsite until you invite them, or someone new?
Or does it mess everything up?

Also how do I set a new plot? Does that become an option only once I’ve invited a campsite visitor?


----------



## Ace Marvel

effluo said:


> Do you have to invite the first camper that shows up? What happens if you don’t?
> Will the same villager remain at the campsite until you invite them, or someone new?
> Or does it mess everything up?
> 
> Also how do I set a new plot? Does that become an option only once I’ve invited a campsite visitor?



Apparently you have, I ignore him for one day and the next one he was still there. To buy a new plot of land you need to talk to Tom Nook about infrastructure, select sell some land and he will give you a kit, it cost 10k bells.


----------



## Fiain

When you have ten villagers (I don't, just invited my eighth).

Do people show up on the Nook Miles Islands anymore? Or do I need to wait for someone to move out for that? Also, someone a few pages ago here said that the 10th plot will stay open indefinitely unless I invite someone - So that means if I invite one more, I can set down a plot and go through the islands looking for a dreamie, get them, then let someone else move out and do the same sorta thing, even if it takes weeks?

If you get someone in your campsite and you have 10 villagers, can you invite them and have a specific villager move out? I've seen contradicting information about this (some saying they'll only ask to kick out one specific villager and thats it)

Thank you very much, and I hope you all are having fun!


----------



## Brookie

Can you not store full-on flowers/flower stems in your house storage???


----------



## Alpaca Herder

Hi I'm fairly new to this.  How valuable roughly are the new villagers? I have Dom moving in tomorrow and I'd like to trade him for Ankha or maybe Tangy.  Do you think there's someone who would go for this?  I tried searching for Dom in Nook's Cranny but the phrase is too short.  Alternatively, does anyone have an idea of what he might fetch in IGB or nook tickets?


----------



## mizzsnow

When can we expand existing rooms?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

If you visit Celeste in another persons town, do she always visit your town after? I just visited for a meteor shower, now she's in my town but it's not even a clear night and she won't give me another crafting recipe! I'm so confused...


----------



## Noctis

Fiain said:


> When you have ten villagers (I don't, just invited my eighth).
> 
> Do people show up on the Nook Miles Islands anymore? Or do I need to wait for someone to move out for that? Also, someone a few pages ago here said that the 10th plot will stay open indefinitely unless I invite someone - So that means if I invite one more, I can set down a plot and go through the islands looking for a dreamie, get them, then let someone else move out and do the same sorta thing, even if it takes weeks?
> 
> If you get someone in your campsite and you have 10 villagers, can you invite them and have a specific villager move out? I've seen contradicting information about this (some saying they'll only ask to kick out one specific villager and thats it)
> 
> Thank you very much, and I hope you all are having fun!



for your first question I can't say for sure because I was going to test this theory but a random villager took my last open house plot. This was someone's villager from their void. I was hoping this was not in this game but sadly villagers from other islands will definitely move if you have an open house plot.

If you have 10 villagers you cannot move anyone in until someone moves out. Now if you have amiibo villager cards you can kick out someone this way. Otherwise you're stuck with 10 villagers.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I built an extra land plot because I thought I would be able to get another villager through trading. It didn't work out but now I'm worried someone will randomly move into that space. Can I demolish projects/land plots?


----------



## KhalidPrecious

I broke a rock by accident in my island, will it come out again?


----------



## piske

KhalidPrecious said:


> I broke a rock by accident in my island, will it come out again?



i believe one rock will spawn each day, so there should be a new one somewhere in your town tomorrow.


----------



## J_Squirtles

When you unlock the campsite, does the first visitor have to move in?


----------



## duckvely

J_Squirtles said:


> When you unlock the campsite, does the first visitor have to move in?



Yes!


----------



## lilypadfrog

This is more related to TBT forums, lol; What does IGB and TBT mean in terms of trading?

Pls forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask this question, btw. I wasn't sure where to ask it.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

In-game bells (so bells from whichever relevant AC game) and TBT is the bell tree bells! (Not sure what TBT in particular means, other than the bell tree)


----------



## lilypadfrog

thoraofasgard said:


> In-game bells (so bells from whichever relevant AC game) and TBT is the bell tree bells! (Not sure what TBT in particular means, other than the bell tree)



Thank you so much !


----------



## Sub Zippo

Hope this is on topic.  Can anyone suggest a good Forum signature/Villager ID generator to replace my New Leaf signature?


----------



## KhalidPrecious

Are shooting stars random?


----------



## J_Squirtles

jihux said:


> Yes!



Thank you!


----------



## unintentional

Is the first camper always smug?  In one of the groups I'm in that seems to be the personality group everyone got.


----------



## Miss Misty

How many shooting stars can you (successfully) wish on per night?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Miss Misty said:


> How many shooting stars can you (successfully) wish on per night?



I haven't seen a limit. I wished on over 50 on a night there was a meteor shower. I have noticed the more stars you wish on, the more star materials you'll find on your beach the next day.


----------



## usa-chan

unintentional said:


> Is the first camper always smug?  In one of the groups I'm in that seems to be the personality group everyone got.



yes, it's always smug


----------



## Odette

Can villagers change their regular clothes like in previous games? I really do not like the colour Diana is now wearing  That deep purple ruins her whole aesthetic...


----------



## DJStarstryker

Odette said:


> Can villagers change their regular clothes like in previous games? I really do not like the colour Diana is now wearing  That deep purple ruins her whole aesthetic...



Yes. Send them clothes as a present attached to a letter, or give it to them as a gift in person if your friendship is high enough to get the option when talking to them. You will probably see them wearing it soon after giving it to them.


----------



## 0kamu0

2 questions:

1) If I have an empty plot for sale, will a random villager eventually move in? Or will it stay empty until I invite someone? 

2) Will campsite visitor villagers and mystery island villagers only show up if I have an empty plot?

thanks guys!


----------



## Odette

DJStarstryker said:


> Yes. Send them clothes as a present attached to a letter, or give it to them as a gift in person if your friendship is high enough to get the option when talking to them. You will probably see them wearing it soon after giving it to them.


That’s good news, I was worried it wasn’t possible in NH. Thanks.


----------



## duckvely

Is it possible to choose who to kick out without using an Amiibo?


----------



## mayorapple

I just built my camp and the first villager hasn't arrived yet (the one you don't get to choose). Can I still go dreamie hunting and invite someone to my island or is the "queue" full and I'd be wasting tickets?


----------



## duckvely

mayorapple said:


> I just built my camp and the first villager hasn't arrived yet (the one you don't get to choose). Can I still go dreamie hunting and invite someone to my island or is the "queue" full and I'd be wasting tickets?



Do you mean that they haven't moved in yet or they haven't appeared yet?

If they haven't appeared yet, you cannot invite anyone else yet. If they haven't moved in yet but they have appeared and you invited them already, you can invite someone from the island


----------



## (ciel)

0kamu0 said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1) If I have an empty plot for sale, will a random villager eventually move in? Or will it stay empty until I invite someone?
> 
> 2) Will campsite visitor villagers and mystery island villagers only show up if I have an empty plot?
> 
> thanks guys!



1. In my own experience, if you have less than 9 villagers, a random villager will eventually move in. (So that would be villagers 7, 8, and 9). When I put my 10th plot down, it stayed open for about a week until a got Goldie in via Amiibo.

2. It might be different after you have 10 villagers, but at the start, they only show up on mystery islands if you have an open plot. Campsite villagers will show up randomly anyway. if you choose to invite them, they will give you the option to kick out a random villager. If you invite a camper via amiibo, you can choose the villager they will kick out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jihux said:


> Is it possible to choose who to kick out without using an Amiibo?



With what we know so far, no. A random camper will choose a random villager.


----------



## Munyo

Does anyone know how to obtain the cherry blossom recipes? I searched for it online and even the forums too, but I couldn't find the information.


----------



## 0kamu0

Munyo said:


> Does anyone know how to obtain the cherry blossom recipes? I searched for it online and even the forums too, but I couldn't find the information.



You get them randomly in balloon presents! They're pretty rare though


----------



## LethalLulu

Does anyone know if villagers can randomly move out like they did in new leaf?
I know you can see villagers who _want_ to move out with a cloud above their head, but is that a requirement for villagers to leave?


----------



## duckvely

LethalLulu said:


> Does anyone know if villagers can randomly move out like they did in new leaf?
> I know you can see villagers who _want_ to move out with a cloud above their head, but is that a requirement for villagers to leave?



Villagers can't randomly move out. They have to check in first with you before moving (when they have a cloud over their head)


----------



## LethalLulu

jihux said:


> Villagers can't randomly move out. They have to check in first with you before moving (when they have a cloud over their head)



B l e s s
Thanks!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Do we know how the HHA scores our houses yet? Wondering if it's similar to NL or different.


----------



## Cardbored

Does ACNH have bushes like the ones Leif sell in ACNL?


----------



## Tabs287

Can I have multiple Amiibos living on my island at one time?


----------



## Momonoki

The items the Able Sisters shop sell out of the fitting room vary from island to island (just like how the Nook Mileage items are different colours from island to island), right?


----------



## (ciel)

Do the RV amiibo cards work just like the other ones to get campers in?


----------



## usa-chan

Cardbored said:


> Does ACNH have bushes like the ones Leif sell in ACNL?



atm no, but it's possible that we'll be getting them in an april update with leif for earth day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Momonoki said:


> The items the Able Sisters shop sell out of the fitting room vary from island to island (just like how the Nook Mileage items are different colours from island to island), right?



yes they do vary from island to island


----------



## Muna

Can villagers start wearing clothes displayed on wall in Able Sisters Store? I don't like these default designs and I certainly wouldn't want to see my villagers in any of those.


----------



## Lozza

Is there anything like the lockers in this game? If I visit a friends town, can I only take with me what will fit in my pocket?


----------



## rhinoo

KhalidPrecious said:


> Are shooting stars random?





unintentional said:


> Is the first camper always smug?  In one of the groups I'm in that seems to be the personality group everyone got.



Yes to both.


----------



## J087

Anyone know if there is April fools day?
Or something similar going to happen?


----------



## maarowak

Any good guides on inclines available? I wanted to know how inclines work on the second cliff, and how close they can be to each other (to make anything close to a "double incline", which I know it's not possible).


----------



## Spooky.

Is there a list of items anywhere (recipes, shop items, clothing) with the name AND photo with them? I'd like to start compiling a wish list but it's hard when I only am seeing names of items on the forum but with no photos. 

moridb was great for new leaf, but I'd be happy if there was no wishlist function and just name/photos.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Spooky. said:


> Is there a list of items anywhere (recipes, shop items, clothing) with the name AND photo with them? I'd like to start compiling a wish list but it's hard when I only am seeing names of items on the forum but with no photos.
> 
> moridb was great for new leaf, but I'd be happy if there was no wishlist function and just name/photos.



There is this. It's still in progress, but it's the most complete I've seen so far. 

We're still early days as far as the game's release goes, so there isn't anywhere that has a complete list of anything yet. There's a ginormous over-1000 pages Japanese guide coming out at the end of this month (it's bigger than the English guide coming out). Thinking about buying it, because the Japanese guides are really good typically, and I'm tired of having so many questions that no one knows the answers to. (It's not anyone's fault, the game is just new and we're all figuring stuff out!)


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Does the wildest dreams recipe book give you different items? I saw someone say they got a duck recipe from it, but I didn't when I ordered. If I ordered again would there be a chance I'd get new recipes, or is it always the same ones?


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Can other players still receive the villagers you void? I don't want to curse anyone with Ed.


----------



## Blades

Quick question, if you have 10 villagers, does a villager in boxes in another town allow you to remove one of the ten villagers from your town?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, does being mean to a villager actually make them move out faster, or prolong their time there?


----------



## Spooky.

DJStarstryker said:


> There is this. It's still in progress, but it's the most complete I've seen so far.
> 
> We're still early days as far as the game's release goes, so there isn't anywhere that has a complete list of anything yet. There's a ginormous over-1000 pages Japanese guide coming out at the end of this month (it's bigger than the English guide coming out). Thinking about buying it, because the Japanese guides are really good typically, and I'm tired of having so many questions that no one knows the answers to. (It's not anyone's fault, the game is just new and we're all figuring stuff out!)



This is still so amazingly helpful, thank you SO much. I've seen so many items in other people's islands and I'm like "AHH I WANT THAT BUT WHAT IS IT" so this will be fantastic.


----------



## Alpaca Herder

What do purple swirls over a villager mean? I've been ignoring Beardo since he moved in.  I accidentally talked to him once but I closed the game before it saved I think.  He was blocking the airport while I was trying to catalog with someone so I shoved him out of the way and he yelled at me for pushing him.  Does that count as talking?  Now he's walking around with his head down and purple swirls.  Could he be ready to move already?  He just finished unpacking today.  I don't dare talk to him in case he's not unless I can confirm.  Also he's making me feel kinda bad.


----------



## Munyo

I am currently in the campsite phase. After I get the campsite animal to agree to move in, can I start trying to invite other animals through the islands without *plotting land* (emphasis)?


----------



## Corrie

How do you customize things? I bought a stand mixer at Nooks and it's yellow. I've seen people with pink ones but when I go to the customization counter, it doesn't give me the option to customize it. Is there a way to change its colour?


----------



## duckvely

Munyo said:


> I am currently in the campsite phase. After I get the campsite animal to agree to move in, can I start trying to invite other animals through the islands without *plotting land* (emphasis)?



No, you need a plot of land available first


----------



## Envy

How do I remove clothes from the wand? They're stuck in the wand's storage and I can't change any aspect of the outfit I'm wearing and that really frustrates me. Someone said you could delete the outfits from the wand's storage but I see no way to do that.

EDIT: I realized it is through the wardrobes.


----------



## duckvely

Corrie said:


> How do you customize things? I bought a stand mixer at Nooks and it's yellow. I've seen people with pink ones but when I go to the customization counter, it doesn't give me the option to customize it. Is there a way to change its colour?



To customize an item, you need to go to the customization counter with the customization kits.

However, I think this reply better suits this question:


jihux said:


> I'm guessing that it's because some items come in different colors. You cannot customize to get these different colors. Instead you have to collect each color variation of each item. Once you add these different color variations to your catalog, you are able to order as many as you want from Nook in the color you want. Hopefully that makes sense!



Basically the stand mixer (and other items that come in different colors) are seen as separate items in a way. The yellow stand mixer and pink stand mixer both need to be bought separately, and there is no way to customize one to get the other


----------



## usa-chan

NAsh88 said:


> Can other players still receive the villagers you void? I don't want to curse anyone with Ed.



unfortunately, yes, players can still receive voided villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alpaca Herder said:


> What do purple swirls over a villager mean? I've been ignoring Beardo since he moved in.  I accidentally talked to him once but I closed the game before it saved I think.  He was blocking the airport while I was trying to catalog with someone so I shoved him out of the way and he yelled at me for pushing him.  Does that count as talking?  Now he's walking around with his head down and purple swirls.  Could he be ready to move already?  He just finished unpacking today.  I don't dare talk to him in case he's not unless I can confirm.  Also he's making me feel kinda bad.



the purple swirls means that he's sad/upset, which is typical if you push villagers around or hit them with a net. and unfortunately, he own't move out in a while since he just arrived


----------



## Corrie

jihux said:


> To customize an item, you need to go to the customization counter with the customization kits.
> 
> However, I think this reply better suits this question:
> 
> 
> Basically the stand mixer (and other items that come in different colors) are seen as separate items in a way. The yellow stand mixer and pink stand mixer both need to be bought separately, and there is no way to customize one to get the other



Aw man, that's super annoying but nice to be aware of. Thanks for answering me!


----------



## DiamondAbsoul

Alright, I’ve had a burning question on my mind since move-ins 6-10. All of their houses? Great, stylish, the team did an excellent job. I knew the first two villager’s homes were basic, since they were living in a tent with you, but I saw some screenshots from today that shows move-ins 3-5 have the same house across everybody’s island, and that these houses are not the houses they’d have if you had them move in later. 

As such, my question is this: Do villagers 1-5 ever fully update their house’s interior? Or are they stuck like that until the end of time.

Bonus question: One of my friends has Mott as a starting villager, and agreed to trade me him when he wants to move out. When he moves into my town, will his house still be the basic wood-block style? Or will he come with a proper, unique interior?


----------



## yukimin

So, I know that you can't sell to Flick or CJ when you're visiting another person's town. Can you still get a model made from them?


----------



## Munyo

jihux said:


> No, you need a plot of land available first



Oh. )-: Okay. Well, that's done. So I've invited both the campsite and the 7th villager. I've set the plot for the 8th villager, so should I be able to see more animals at the mystery island tour?


----------



## lucitine

Bunny day question -

It's April 1 where I'm at and I can see the bunny day event. My friend is also on April 1 and updated to 1.1.1 but they can't find anything bunny day related. Does the town hall need to be built in order for them to participate? Or is it because they're the secondary character?


----------



## Miss Misty

lucitine said:


> Bunny day question -
> 
> It's April 1 where I'm at and I can see the bunny day event. My friend is also on April 1 and updated to 1.1.1 but they can't find anything bunny day related. Does the town hall need to be built in order for them to participate? Or is it because they're the secondary character?



1.1.1 isn't the Bunny Day update. That's the duplication glitch patch that was put out about a week ago. They'll probably put the Bunny Day update out at 12 EST tonight.


----------



## lucitine

Miss Misty said:


> 1.1.1 isn't the Bunny Day update. That's the duplication glitch patch that was put out about a week ago. They'll probably put the Bunny Day update out at 12 EST tonight.



All good, my friend is just a noob.

I didnt have to update my game to get bunny day to activate. I think it's already in the code, you just need to hit April 1.


----------



## Yoshisaur

How do I get my Nook's Cranny past the first upgrade? Google said you have to spend 70k after you get your resident service building. After that Isabelle would announce it was closing for a day to expand. I have spent WELL over that amount. The heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Yoshisaur said:


> How do I get my Nook's Cranny past the first upgrade? Google said you have to spend 70k after you get your resident service building. After that Isabelle would announce it was closing for a day to expand. I have spent WELL over that amount. The heck am I doing wrong?



I haven't gotten it yet, but I've seen people mention things about having to wait 28 days or so since Nook's Cranny opened. For anyone not TTing, that means we won't get this until late April.


----------



## duckvely

Munyo said:


> Oh. )-: Okay. Well, that's done. So I've invited both the campsite and the 7th villager. I've set the plot for the 8th villager, so should I be able to see more animals at the mystery island tour?



Did you get the 7th villager from the island? You might have to wait a day to be able to invite someone else from the island


----------



## Yoshisaur

DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't gotten it yet, but I've seen people mention things about having to wait 28 days or so since Nook's Cranny opened. For anyone not TTing, that means we won't get this until late April.


Thanks for the response! My friend who recently started playing has the upgrade. Checking to see what date she is on.


----------



## duckvely

How often do villagers ask to move out?


----------



## astermallow

Does anyone know if villagers will start asking to move out when you only have 9 villagers, or do you need to have the full 10?


----------



## usa-chan

astermallow said:


> Does anyone know if villagers will start asking to move out when you only have 9 villagers, or do you need to have the full 10?



they can start asking around nine, you don't need a full town


----------



## astermallow

usa-chan said:


> they can start asking around nine, you don't need a full town



Great, I was hoping to save my 10th plot for later. Thanks!


----------



## Hectical

I don't know if this has been asked before but: do you have to have a plot built before you ask a villager to move in from another person's island?


----------



## lucitine

Is it possible to get more earth and rock eggs on the deserted islands?

Or can you only get what's available on your island?


----------



## duckvely

Hectical said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before but: do you have to have a plot built before you ask a villager to move in from another person's island?



Yes


----------



## Mokuren

How do you get the sakura recipe from isabelle?   hope someone can help me!


----------



## lucitine

lucitine said:


> Is it possible to get more earth and rock eggs on the deserted islands?
> 
> Or can you only get what's available on your island?



Nobody answered my question, so I thought I'd answer it in case someone else has the same one.

yes, you can get earth and rock eggs on the deserted islands


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Mokuren said:


> How do you get the sakura recipe from isabelle?   hope someone can help me!



She sends it to your Nook Phone when starting the game (or at least she did for me!)


----------



## Mokuren

thoraofasgard said:


> She sends it to your Nook Phone when starting the game (or at least she did for me!)



Sadly not. I got KK today as well so this might be the rason


----------



## magsley

thoraofasgard said:


> She sends it to your Nook Phone when starting the game (or at least she did for me!)



I didn't get anything like this when I started playing this morning either  I'm living in Japan (Jap game and switch), but I don't know if that's relevant.

Edit:

Forgot to add, I've already invited the first animal from the campsite, and a second from the island tour (got lucky on the first one and got Poppy). I'm going to try the island tour again, so I put up a plot, but I haven't had luck yet. Does anyone know if there's a time limit, like will Tom Nook put a random animal in my plot if I wait too long?


----------



## Blackpaws

I've seen people referring to the game making certain personality types rarer to find depending on what is in your town, is this confirmed? Could anyone link me to the info regarding this? I really want to find a nice smug villager but I already have one in my town, but I keep finding lots and lots of normal despite having Marina as well... We also have three snooty villagers by complete happenstance (two from island tours at different times, one was our first and mandatory camper) so I'm wondering if there is actually any pushing from the game for certain personality types 

You would think with almost 400 villagers it would be more difficult to find repeat villagers on the island tours but we've been having a lot of repeats, and the personality thing would likely make sense if I was keeping track (and also checking the personality of every villager, which I haven't been because I tend to just turn around if it's not someone I want...) 

Any info on this would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Beige

When villagers move out, is there a chance of them moving to a friend's town, like in previous games? 
I mean if your friend had a spare plot, and visited your town (but didn't invite the villager) will it move to theirs?


----------



## Merunari

how exactly do the campsite/mystery island villagers work? do you absolutely need to have an open slot for anyone to show up at all? i've had a full town for a while and had no one come to my campsite since the mandatory invite after you first build it and i'm pretty sure no one comes to the mystery islands unless i have an open slot.

considering you can use amiibo to replace pre-existing villagers in your town, it seems kind of dumb to me that you wouldn't be able to do the same with (random) campsite villagers or mystery island villagers...

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Beige:
yes! my friend got egbert from the void when she visited my town.


----------



## rezberri

Merunari said:


> how exactly do the campsite/mystery island villagers work? do you absolutely need to have an open slot for anyone to show up at all? i've had a full town for a while and had no one come to my campsite since the mandatory invite after you first build it and i'm pretty sure no one comes to the mystery islands unless i have an open slot.
> 
> considering you can use amiibo to replace pre-existing villagers in your town, it seems kind of dumb to me that you wouldn't be able to do the same with (random) campsite villagers or mystery island villagers...



yea im pretty sure u need an open house plot for them to show up on islands. i had a plot, went to two island and found marina then invited her. the next tour i went on there were no villagers on the mystery island bc i didnt have another plot open. i could be mistaken tho as this is the first time since the mandatory 3 island villager dudes that ive invited one on my own

i have a question of my own, that has to deal with villagers on the mystery islands. do they only spawn at a specific time? like after 7pm are they no longer on any island until the morning or something??? i hope this question makes sense oop-


----------



## maarowak

Anyone knows how long can bridges be?


----------



## Jaebeommie

I want to build a plot in case I encounter a villager I like while using Nook Tickets. Will some random villager move into the plot at some point if I don’t invite someone right away?


----------



## Merunari

Jaebeommie said:


> I want to build a plot in case I encounter a villager I like while using Nook Tickets. Will some random villager move into the plot at some point if I don’t invite someone right away?



the plot will remain open for the day that you put it up but will be sold the following day to a random villager if you don't invite one while the plot is open.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Merunari said:


> the plot will remain open for the day that you put it up but will be sold the following day to a random villager if you don't invite one while the plot is open.



Mine didn't sell for 2 days whilst it was open, so maybe you get an extra day? (I was trying to move an Amiibo in)


----------



## duckvely

If someone forces out a villager via Amiibo and that villager goes into the void, will the person who gets the villager have the bug?


----------



## Merunari

jihux said:


> If someone forces out a villager via Amiibo and that villager goes into the void, will the person who gets the villager have the bug?



not from what i've experienced. i forced out egbert and he ended up in my friend's island from the void and was fine... and then came back to me from her void /sob


----------



## rezberri

can i only invite one island villager to my island at a time? 

for context, i have 3 plots down. 2 are claimed; the 1st one i placed last night and woke up to a random move-in (elise), the 2nd one i placed this morning and found tabby on a tour island and invited her. i only have 1 villager left to bring into my town and was considering getting an amiibo villager, but i decided i'd place a plot and go on island tours see if i could find someone. ive only been on one tour after inviting tabby and placing the plot, but it didnt have a villager on it. previously whenever i had a plot open there was always a villager on the island so that's why im confused. do i need to relog or wait till the next day??


----------



## duckvely

rezberri said:


> can i only invite one island villager to my island at a time?
> 
> for context, i have 3 plots down. 2 are claimed; the 1st one i placed last night and woke up to a random move-in (elise), the 2nd one i placed this morning and found tabby on a tour island and invited her. i only have 1 villager left to bring into my town and was considering getting an amiibo villager, but i decided i'd place a plot and go on island tours see if i could find someone. ive only been on one tour after inviting tabby and placing the plot, but it didnt have a villager on it. previously whenever i had a plot open there was always a villager on the island so that's why im confused. do i need to relog or wait till the next day??



You have to wait until the next day to invite someone else from the island


----------



## Megumi

Is there a recipe for western style and en style stones aka the gravestones? cuz I need a lot xD


----------



## coldfront

I've been trying to get rid of Sylvia for a while now (I ordered some amiibo but want her out naturally, instead of forced out, to avoid any glitches), trying all the usual tactics (nets, pushing, ignoring, even locking her house behind jail bars to stop her from moving), but she won't budge whatsoever. How can I speed this process up, especially when three other villagers (all ones that I want) have indicated they've wanted to leave?

As a follow-up, can someone please explain what people mean when they say their villager is in a "box" after they've moved out/are being moved out? I can't find an explanation on this...


----------



## Krissi2197

Can someone help me find the name of this item? I really want it but I cant figure out what it's called and if it's a diy or not.

https://twitter.com/Krissi2197/status/1245455339753005058?s=19


----------



## SheepMareep

Krissi2197 said:


> Can someone help me find the name of this item? I really want it but I cant figure out what it's called and if it's a diy or not.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Krissi2197/status/1245455339753005058?s=19



It's the garden bench a DIY recipe


----------



## Saga

Two questions:

1. For bunny day, can we only get wood eggs from chopping down trees on our island, or can we also get them by chopping down trees on Nook Miles mystery islands?

2. Can our villagers only wear long-sleeved (ie. dress shirt, sweater, sweatshirt) custom shirt designs that we display in the Able Sisters, or can they also wear short-sleeved designs? I made a mix of both styles and displayed them, but so far I only see villagers wearing my long-sleeved clothing. I really want them to wear my t-shirts, too.


----------



## W4tch

Question about the 10th villager/plot:
Hi! So, with my 10th villager house under construction now, so I thought it’d be a good time to confirm something I read: is it true that if you have 10 villagers and one of them moves out, no one will move into the empty ploy unless you invite them from an island/campsite? 

As I understand, the regular pattern is: someone tells you they’re moving out —> in boxes next day —> plot becomes available next day —> random moves in next day if you didn’t invite anyone. So step 4 would not happen again in my case.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Is the bow wig available in New Horizons? I’m really missing it from New Leaf 
(｡╯︵╰｡)


----------



## duckvely

Is there a limit to how many villagers you can get from other people per day (given that you have plots available)?


----------



## Cardbored

I keep trying to make money by fishing but I keep getting easter eggs instead. How long is this event gonna go on for?


----------



## kentai

Cardbored said:


> I keep trying to make money by fishing but I keep getting easter eggs instead. How long is this event gonna go on for?



The EGGpocolypse will last until the 12th, unfortunately...


----------



## A r i a n e

biskit just moved in today (his house is in boxes), can i still put down a plot and go island hopping in the hopes of finding a new villager or should i wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Daisuk

Hi guys! I'm new to Animal Crossing - but I've searched a bit online and have found that in New Leaf there were a lot more shops! It seems a bit weird that a brand new game has less features than its predecessor - so do you think it'll be implemented in an update, perhaps? Anything said about this from the developers?


----------



## Fiain

Do we know yet if the villagers giving pictures for best friends is in the game?


----------



## Megumi

Is trading a Diana card for a kabuki card a good idea?  I think she's worth more but I want kabuki in my village thx for the help in advance


----------



## Miss Misty

I'm a little confused about the Bunny Day event. Do I need to find Zipper every day, or is he only on my island the first day and the last day?


----------



## kentai

Daisuk said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to Animal Crossing - but I've searched a bit online and have found that in New Leaf there were a lot more shops! It seems a bit weird that a brand new game has less features than its predecessor - so do you think it'll be implemented in an update, perhaps? Anything said about this from the developers?



This has clearly been a pain point for a lot of my friends too. The game just feels a bit unfinished lol

 IIRC, there has been nothing concrete said about what will be included in updates, whether that be bringing back characters or buildings. Like a lot of the world, however, Nintendo has stated the outbreak is throwing a wrench on how they operate which might mean delays in upcoming DLC.


----------



## ellienoise

I got Sterling as the first campsite visitor. What would happen if I just refuse to invite him to move in? I don't really like him and I wouldn't want him to move in if I'm being honest. Tom Nook seems adamant on having him as a resident.


----------



## duckvely

ellienoise said:


> I got Sterling as the first campsite visitor. What would happen if I just refuse to invite him to move in? I don't really like him and I wouldn't want him to move in if I'm being honest. Tom Nook seems adamant on having him as a resident.



You can't refuse to invite him, unfortunately


----------



## ellienoise

jihux said:


> You can't refuse to invite him, unfortunately


Aw bummer. Thanks for answering!


----------



## lemondrop

Regarding the previous question, if you wait a day after the first campsite visitor appears, will a different one show up or will it always be them? I know it's set to be a Smug villager but I'd like to know if waiting a day will change who appeared.


----------



## rianne

lemondrop said:


> Regarding the previous question, if you wait a day after the first campsite visitor appears, will a different one show up or will it always be them? I know it's set to be a Smug villager but I'd like to know if waiting a day will change who appeared.



It'll always be them. Also, my first campsite visitor was Dom and he's a jock.


----------



## Merunari

i haven't gotten a single cherry blossom DIY at all while playing (despite TTing into april at least a solid week before the bunny day event started and hunting 'normal' balloons during that time). i get ore, i get money, i get the occasional non-cherry blossom DIY, i get furniture and clothes, but nothing related to the cherry blossoms. is... this a glitch?

edit: i should mention i _did_ get the picnic DIY from isabelle, but that's the only one i've gotten.


----------



## A r i a n e

is there a masterlist of fashion themes for clothing yet?


----------



## DJStarstryker

A r i a n e said:


> biskit just moved in today (his house is in boxes), can i still put down a plot and go island hopping in the hopes of finding a new villager or should i wait until tomorrow?



I don't know if you still need the answer, but I'll answer anyway in case others want to know too.

Yes, you can! Ankha just moved in (was in boxes) yesterday. Yesterday I also placed a plot and found a new villager on an island. No problems!


----------



## A r i a n e

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't know if you still need the answer, but I'll answer anyway in case others want to know too.
> 
> Yes, you can! Ankha just moved in (was in boxes) yesterday. Yesterday I also placed a plot and found a new villager on an island. No problems!



i ended up not trying, but now i know i can next time, so thank you so much!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Hello! I've played Animal Crossing New Horizons since March 20th. However, I haven't gotten any rainy or cloudy day, even if I've logged in everyday to play. Is my game glitched? Is there something wrong? I REALLY want to get rainy days because I love their aesthetic and they're so calming and you can get new fish and bugs.


----------



## aibo

Yael said:


> Hello! I've played Animal Crossing New Horizons since March 20th. However, I haven't gotten any rainy or cloudy day, even if I've logged in everyday to play. Is my game glitched? Is there something wrong? I REALLY want to get rainy days because I love their aesthetic and they're so calming and you can get new fish and bugs.


Sounds like unfortunate RNG to me. Hopefully you have a rainy day soon!


----------



## Envy

How do plots you set up beyond the first required campsite villager work? Will a random villager move in to them pretty quick, or do I have a number of days to pick a villager from Nook Miles islands or the campsite?


----------



## salem_

hello, where's people taking screenshots of the full furnitures in ac?


----------



## meltydoll

Hello!

 I want to download designs and linked NookLink to the game. I just wonder can I download item/design with the text code since every shared design I love doesn't include the QR. And how I would do that since if I open the app it's just open the camera for QR.


----------



## Spooky.

Envy said:


> How do plots you set up beyond the first required campsite villager work? Will a random villager move in to them pretty quick, or do I have a number of days to pick a villager from Nook Miles islands or the campsite?



If you don't invite someone by reset the next morning, a random villager will move in.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020



meltydoll said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to download designs and linked NookLink to the game. I just wonder can I download item/design with the text code since every shared design I love doesn't include the QR. And how I would do that since if I open the app it's just open the camera for QR.



You either scan a qr using the nook link on the nintendo online app, or input a code in the kisosk in the back of able's sisters.


----------



## aiya

I have a question about the amiibo cards!
I have brought this villager to my campsite 3 times, however, I would rather invite to live in my town her after my 10 villager slots are filled (that way I can remove someone). 
If I don't invite her today (the 3rd day), will I be able to invite her back to the campsite a 4th time? And on that 4th time will I be able to invite her to live in my town?
I'm worried if I don't invite her today she'll be gone forever and the amiibo card will be useless 
Thank you all so much!


----------



## mondogecko9

If I have Celeste in my town, can a friend come and get the Star rod crafting recipe from her?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

Yeah, you should be able to continue inviting her until she moves in. If you miss a day, don't worry about it, you have her card, it just might take a little longer.

You can use amiibo an infinite number of times, if that villager ever moves away in the future, just add her again.


----------



## peachyvanilla

hey i'm sorry for caps but YESTERDAY FLICK WAS HERE AND I DIDN'T HAD TIME TO CATCH ANYTHING,TODAY I USED A NMT AND I GOT TO TARANTULA ISLAND,IF I TIME TRAVEL BACK TO YESTERDAY WILL FLICK BE THERE????

edit: answered myself yeah he'll be back if you time travel lol


----------



## Jade_Amell

I vaguely remember reading that you can still encounter villagers on the islands after having 10 already in your island. Is that true? Or would I have to rely on Amiibo cards and random campsite visits to remove someone?


----------



## mizzsnow

Is there a way to remove plots once it is unoccupied?


----------



## Red Cat

How exactly do money trees work? Are they guaranteed up to produce 3 bell bags equal to what you plant or is there some randomness to it? Is there a limit to what they can produce?


----------



## Merunari

Red Cat said:


> How exactly do money trees work? Are they guaranteed up to produce 3 bell bags equal to what you plant or is there some randomness to it? Is there a limit to what they can produce?



yes that's a guarantee. the guaranteed maximum you can bury to get a proportionate return is 10k. from what i've heard, it's possible to bury more and get a proportionate return, but it doesn't always work. i've personally tried burying 20k-30k and still only gotten 3 10k bags back, whereas i've seen a few people who have buried 33k and gotten 3 33k bags back. burying 10k is safe, any more than that is a gamble.

reposting my question again since it didn't get answered:

i haven't gotten a single cherry blossom DIY at all while playing (except for the picnic set one that isabelle gives you during morning announcements and despite TTing into april at least a solid week before the bunny day event started and hunting 'normal' balloons during that time). i get ore, i get money, i get the occasional non-cherry blossom DIY, i get furniture and clothes, but nothing related to the cherry blossoms. is... this a glitch or do i just have really, really bad RNG?


----------



## Red Cat

Merunari said:


> reposting my question again since it didn't get answered:
> 
> i haven't gotten a single cherry blossom DIY at all while playing (except for the picnic set one that isabelle gives you during morning announcements and despite TTing into april at least a solid week before the bunny day event started and hunting 'normal' balloons during that time). i get ore, i get money, i get the occasional non-cherry blossom DIY, i get furniture and clothes, but nothing related to the cherry blossoms. is... this a glitch or do i just have really, really bad RNG?



Probably just really bad luck. I've popped a ton of bunny day balloons and it hasn't stopped me from getting a few cherry blossom DIYs. Like with a lot of RNG dependent things in AC, sometimes you just have to be persistent and eventually your luck will get better.


----------



## Xela

Hi nooby question incoming!!

i literally just downloaded the game and woke up from my first nap in my tent. Im looking around the forum at villager trading. currency being used is nmt, what does that stand for?

thank you


----------



## RenaiRider

Xela said:


> Hi nooby question incoming!!
> 
> i literally just downloaded the game and woke up from my first nap in my tent. Im looking around the forum at villager trading. currency being used is nmt, what does that stand for?
> 
> thank you


I believe it stands for Nook Miles Ticket


----------



## Xela

RenaiRider said:


> I believe it stands for Nook Miles Ticket


I think you're right, i learned about them through playing the game a little more lol. thanks for the help!


----------



## Ami

Can you re-invite a villager after they’ve left your island? Via amiibo/campsite/friend/etc


----------



## rianne

Ami said:


> Can you re-invite a villager after they’ve left your island? Via amiibo/campsite/friend/etc



Yes, it doesn't seem as if they've implemented the 16 villager cycle in NH.


----------



## SakuraJD

we got any word on how many rocks will be on your island at any given time?


----------



## Ami

rianne said:


> Yes, it doesn't seem as if they've implemented the 16 villager cycle in NH.


I see! Thank you


----------



## Miss Misty

SakuraJD said:


> we got any word on how many rocks will be on your island at any given time?



I personally have 6 on my island. Other people can chime in with how many they have, but even if I break one, a new one will spawn the next day, so I'm stuck at 6.


----------



## peachyvanilla

if you reach the 10 villagers mark and you travel to an island is there a chance that a villager will be there or do they only appear when you have an available plot?


----------



## peachmilke

peachyvanilla said:


> if you reach the 10 villagers mark and you travel to an island is there a chance that a villager will be there or do they only appear when you have an available plot?


only when there's an available plot


----------



## peachyvanilla

peachmilke said:


> only when there's an available plot


thank you!!


----------



## baroqueout

I have a bugged lot, and I'd love to know if there's a fix for it.

I used an amiibo card to move a villager into my town, but when they arrived:











Her house is there, but she's not in and nowhere to be found. 

Is there a fix for this? If I use an amiibo card to try and move someone into that lot and force her out, will it stay bugged?


----------



## Bunnii

Hello!

I was wondering, how do you change the color of fences? (I've tried the customising tool and it doesnt work?? Am I doing it wrong?) All my fences are brown but I've seen pictures and videos where people have the same exact fence but in white. 

For example:


----------



## Hectical

If someone has 10 villagers already is it possible to kick one out when inviting a villager from another island?


----------



## lemondrop

Once you have hybrid flowers, is it possible for more of them to grow by watering them or is it more lucrative to just keep breeding the originals?


----------



## RenaiRider

@baroqueout Did you kick anyone out or was it a brand new plot?


----------



## Fiain

Do we know yet if animals pictures are in the game?


----------



## rianne

Fiain said:


> Do we know yet if animals pictures are in the game?


VillagerDB's website shows the pictures; pretty much what the posters are, only in a frame.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Just wondering if anyone has any tips for efficiently grinding to get DIY recipes?


----------



## Ras

Does the 10th animal only move in if you take action? I've had the plot down for about three days and have been going to islands looking for a good candidate, but I assumed the game would put one in automatically and it hasn't.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Has anyone found out what the ending date is for getting young spring bamboo? Want to make sure I farm plenty for any DIYs before they go away.


----------



## RenaiRider

What exactly happens when someone moves out?  Is there suddenly an empty plot left where their house used to be? that mean you're vulnerable to random move ins?


----------



## rianne

RenaiRider said:


> What exactly happens when someone moves out?  Is there suddenly an empty plot left where their house used to be? that mean you're vulnerable to random move ins?


The plot shows up with a "for sale" sign and will be filled by a random move-in if you don't invite someone else to live on your island ASAP.


----------



## driftwoodisle

are the themed tools (ex. elephant watering can) any different than normal fully upgraded tools besides in appearance? Is the durability any higher?


----------



## Crystalism

baroqueout said:


> I have a bugged lot, and I'd love to know if there's a fix for it.
> 
> I used an amiibo card to move a villager into my town, but when they arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her house is there, but she's not in and nowhere to be found.
> 
> Is there a fix for this? If I use an amiibo card to try and move someone into that lot and force her out, will it stay bugged?



same happening to me, idk what to do


----------



## Farobi

Is there a way to duplicate or copy and paste custom designs on the switch? Trying to make a path design and the colors are annoying to reproduce from scratch.


----------



## Pimmy

Farobi said:


> Is there a way to duplicate or copy and paste custom designs on the switch? Trying to make a path design and the colors are annoying to reproduce from scratch.


yes! hover over the design (don't select it with A) and you'll see options on the bottom of the screen for copy/swap etc


----------



## Glyn

Hope this isn't asked before, couldn't find info from the listed ones.

I now have 10 villagers, and island trips no longer spawn new villager for me.
Does this mean the only way for me to be able to meet new ones is to wait until someone moves out voluntarily from my island?


----------



## Lotusblossom

Can I turn auto save off or avoid that feature?


----------



## RenaiRider

Glyn said:


> Hope this isn't asked before, couldn't find info from the listed ones.
> 
> I now have 10 villagers, and island trips no longer spawn new villager for me.
> Does this mean the only way for me to be able to meet new ones is to wait until someone moves out voluntarily from my island?


Villagers wont appear in islands if there's no empty plot available. Indeed you have to wait for someone to move out. You can force villagers out via campsite or amiibo, however.


----------



## JaydenRocks0

pandapples said:


> *Have questions regarding Animal Crossing: New Horizons?
> Please check here first if your question has already been answered! *​
> 
> 
> These are the main topics that are covered in this thread, and these posts will be constantly updated with frequently requested Q&A.
> 
> *Basic Island(er) Information
> Buildings & Shops
> Crafting & Customization
> Currency & Loans
> Holidays & Events
> Island Life & Landscaping
> Nintendo Console & Save Files
> Nintendo Online, Multiplayer & Co-op
> Nook Phone
> Patterns & Designs
> Special Characters
> Villagers*​
> 
> Use CTRL+F to quickly search keywords for your inquiry. Please also try using the search function in the top right to see if your question has been answered before. If not, go ahead and ask them here! They may also be added to the main posts once answered. If your question is a bit more complicated and warrants its own discussion thread, please feel free to create one. This thread mainly focuses on simple questions that can be resolved in one post.
> 
> If you find any information that is incorrect or incomplete, please send me a PM to have it sorted out. The answers here may not be 100% accurate while we're still collecting information from various sources. Thank you!


How do I raise my island rating to two stars and how long will it take? (Have 7 villagers + 1 i just invited frim mystery tour)


----------



## rianne

JaydenRocks0 said:


> How do I raise my island rating to two stars and how long will it take? (Have 7 villagers + 1 i just invited frim mystery tour)


Did you add any inclines or bridges?


----------



## RandomSanity

How does one make a village desire to move out if they don't posses amiibo cards? I have 2 random move in villages who I am not thrilled with and would love to get rid of. I find conflicting information on this topic when I google it


----------



## JaydenRocks0

rianne said:


> Did you add any inclines or bridges?


1 log incline
1 log bridge
2 stone bridges ( one of them I just got the kit for)


----------



## rianne

JaydenRocks0 said:


> 1 log incline
> 1 log bridge
> 2 stone bridges ( one of them I just got the kit for)


And you've added furniture outside, planted flowers and trees?


----------



## JaydenRocks0

rianne said:


> And you've added furniture outside, planted flowers and trees?


 a few. How about I pm a dodo code so you can help?


----------



## AccfSally

Does anyone know how often the villagers mention about moving? Flora was the last one to mention about moving away, I think days ago.

I'm getting worried, I don't want someone moving without me knowing. 


Also how many ramps can we have on the island?


----------



## rianne

JaydenRocks0 said:


> a few. How about I pm a dodo code so you can help?


I'm actually heading to bed but I can help sometime tomorrow if you'd like!


----------



## JaydenRocks0

its 9 am


----------



## Trip_Away

How do I modify the river bed?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

jihux said:


> How long does it take a flower to bloom after you plant a seed from the shop?


About 3 days. Since they bloom on their own, watering sprouts is unnecessary. Use your watering can on fully grown flowers instead.



Trip_Away said:


> How do I modify the river bed?



You need to unlock the Landscaping app (get K.K. slider to visit your island one time and get a 3-star island rating) and get the landscaping permits from Nookstop.


----------



## Cory

I am able to get a villager in boxes from another island if I have 10 villagers and one is in boxes?


----------



## Signatelli

Does ignoring a villager to make them move out still work? I remember in New Leaf, you could talk to a villager once and then ignore them for a week and they would usually move out. Does anyone know if that still works?


----------



## Lotusblossom

Can you make more rivers going out to the ocean?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

How do I turn autosave off?


----------



## RothDollaSign

Any ideas on how to stop crickets from spawning on a mystery island?
Trying make a scorpion farm but dang crickets are the only thing popping up


----------



## baroqueout

Crystalism said:


> same happening to me, idk what to do



For what it's worth, I time traveled ahead two weeks, and the problem fixed itself. Suddenly the villager was present, their icon was fixed, etcetc.


----------



## GumCat

Will visitors show up in your camp without an open plot of land? Want to avoid random villagers moving into plots


----------



## Miss Misty

AccfSally said:


> Does anyone know how often the villagers mention about moving? Flora was the last one to mention about moving away, I think days ago.
> 
> I'm getting worried, I don't want someone moving without me knowing.



To address your first question, it's fairly random. Any time after you get Resident Services I believe they can ask to move out. I have 7 villagers and had one of mine ask to move today.

The good news, though, is that to everyone's knowledge so far, if a villager is considering moving, they won't actually go through with it until you check in with them, and you're given the option of telling them go move or asking them to stay.


----------



## AccfSally

Miss Misty said:


> To address your first question, it's fairly random. Any time after you get Resident Services I believe they can ask to move out. I have 7 villagers and had one of mine ask to move today.
> 
> The good news, though, is that to everyone's knowledge so far, if a villager is considering moving, they won't actually go through with it until you check in with them, and you're given the option of telling them go move or asking them to stay.



Thanks! 
and I just had Genji come up to me and said he was moving. (Not going to let that happen).


----------



## cthylla

Do you always have to have crafting materials in your pockets, or will there be a feature where it can use them from your house storage????


----------



## piske

i’m so confused: i haven’t had anyone over, yet a villager moved-in from another island??? i don’t get it :<

edit: ah, i figured it out, i must have picked them up from someone's void while i was visiting someone else rip ;-;


----------



## Applebunny

Is it possible for a random villager to move into your 10th plot? I heard it’s not possible but not sure if it’s confirmed?

Do you get penalized in any way for not having all villager personality types? For example, do you only get certain DIY recipes one type?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Also, do the set outfits in Able Sisters ever change? I don’t like mine.


----------



## maddong

are the welcome amiibo villagers available in new horizons?
and if they are, can they only be brought in through amiibo or can they appear on islands?


----------



## alitwick

Does talking to a villager in someone else’s island decrease the chances of you encountering the same villager on a mystery island?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Does anybody (probably TTers) know if the shop will eventually cycle through all available flower types, or are we stuck with a set amount? I had my fourth type show up a couple days ago and was wondering if that was all I'd be getting or if more may show up later. Thanks for any insight you guys can provide. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Applebunny said:


> Is it possible for a random villager to move into your 10th plot? I heard it’s not possible but not sure if it’s confirmed?


It is possible! That's actually how I got my tenth villager.


----------



## sylviabee

Is there a guide with all furniture pieces and their customization options?


----------



## Saga

Does anyone know What Teddy's house looks like if he isn't one of your early move-ins? He was one of my original two villagers, so his house just has wooden block furniture. I'd like to know what it normally looks like so I can give him the furniture he's supposed to have.


----------



## Bulbadragon

maddong said:


> are the welcome amiibo villagers available in new horizons?
> and if they are, can they only be brought in through amiibo or can they appear on islands?


They'll appear on islands. I got Weber that way. However, the ones from non-AC amiibo will not.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Saga said:


> Does anyone know What Teddy's house looks like if he isn't one of your early move-ins? He was one of my original two villagers, so his house just has wooden block furniture. I'd like to know what it normally looks like so I can give him the furniture he's supposed to have.


The wikis like Nookipedia normally have the interiors of their houses in all the past games they've been in and possibly NH


----------



## Saga

RandomSanity said:


> How does one make a village desire to move out if they don't posses amiibo cards? I have 2 random move in villages who I am not thrilled with and would love to get rid of. I find conflicting information on this topic when I google it



It's completely random - there doesn't seem to be anything you can do to get them to move out.



AccfSally said:


> Does anyone know how often the villagers mention about moving? Flora was the last one to mention about moving away, I think days ago.
> 
> I'm getting worried, I don't want someone moving without me knowing.



A villager will never move out without asking you first, even if you don't log on for a year (someone tried this by TTing.) A villager seems to ask me to move out maybe once a week or so.



Signatelli said:


> Does ignoring a villager to make them move out still work? I remember in New Leaf, you could talk to a villager once and then ignore them for a week and they would usually move out. Does anyone know if that still works?



No, it doesn't seem to work in this game, sadly.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Bulbadragon said:


> They'll appear on islands. I got Weber that way. However, the ones from non-AC amiibo will not.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> 
> The wikis like Nookipedia normally have the interiors of their houses in all the past games they've been in and possibly NH



Yes, I checked there, but unfortunately they didn't have his NH house yet. I'm curious whether he has the same house design from NL, because I have yet to see most of his NL furniture in this game as of yet, and a lot of villagers seem to have gotten brand-new houses!


----------



## SleepyKittens

When does a villager move out? Carmen is leaving but she hasnt given a date yet???


----------



## Nintenshel

is there a turnip price trade thread? sorry i cant find the right thread


----------



## spacewalker

hi yall! hope this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know whether or not the BB Tee is still in the game? i can't seem to find anything about it, and maybe its dumb but that was my fav clothing item!


----------



## Cou

hiiya how do you claim the pocket camp fortune cookie cart?


----------



## Bulbadragon

How do we get the posters of the villagers?


----------



## rianne

Cou said:


> hiiya how do you claim the pocket camp fortune cookie cart?


Redeem it on your PC app and it'll give you a download code for the eShop and your ACNH game will download an update. You buy the PC items at the ABD. 



SleepyKittens said:


> When does a villager move out? Carmen is leaving but she hasnt given a date yet???


The following day, she will be in boxes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Bulbadragon said:


> How do we get the posters of the villagers?


Scan their Amiibo cards at Harvey's island and it'll appear in your ABD catalog.


----------



## lilypadfrog

do you have to hit 10 villagers before one of your villagers asks to move out?


----------



## rianne

lilypadfrog said:


> do you have to hit 10 villagers before one of your villagers asks to move out?


No.


----------



## Cou

rianne said:


> Redeem it on your PC app and it'll give you a download code for the eShop and your ACNH game will download an update. You buy the PC items at the ABD.


ahhh thank you so much!!


----------



## thisisausername

do all lazy villagers talk about having bugs in their house? Because Egbert has told me 3 times now how he has bugs in his house lmao... he has like a dirt flooring so idk if that's it or if it's just a lazy thing. it's really funny to me so I just wanna know if anyone else has seen this


----------



## Tenocht

How many villagers can move in in one day? Not counting the 3rd 4th and 5th.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Can you make a waterfall on a curved cliff? Or does it have to be more of a flattened cliff? Also is there any other way to climb cliffs other than a ladder?


----------



## Miss Misty

thisisausername said:


> do all lazy villagers talk about having bugs in their house? Because Egbert has told me 3 times now how he has bugs in his house lmao... he has like a dirt flooring so idk if that's it or if it's just a lazy thing. it's really funny to me so I just wanna know if anyone else has seen this



Wade tells me about the bugs in his floor, too, so it might just be a lazy villager thing.


----------



## Zangoose

If you time travel past April 10th when the cherry blossoms end, can you time travel BACK and still get the recipes or will they go away once the 10th passes? I hate the stupid eggs and want them gone so I can just get the balloons with cherry blossom recipes but I’m worried they won’t come back.


----------



## Byebi

Lotusblossom said:


> Can you make a waterfall on a curved cliff? Or does it have to be more of a flattened cliff? Also is there any other way to climb cliffs other than a ladder?


As far as I know it has to be vertical or horizontal, I haven't seen curved waterfalls but if I'm mistaken feel free to correct me on this.

You can build stairs(inclines) but other than that, no


----------



## Vonny

Can you kick people out with amiibo cards? If so can you choose who you want to leave? (Tested this myself and you can kick whoever you want out Yay!”) 

and is the 10th slot like New Leaf where you’ll never get one unless they’re either brought in from another town or campsite?


----------



## thedeepestdaydream

Will Amiibo Festival Amiibo cards work with ACNH?


----------



## rianne

Zangoose said:


> If you time travel past April 10th when the cherry blossoms end, can you time travel BACK and still get the recipes or will they go away once the 10th passes? I hate the stupid eggs and want them gone so I can just get the balloons with cherry blossom recipes but I’m worried they won’t come back.


You're good; I've TT'd into May and I still got cherry blossom recipes when I changed it back to the current date.


----------



## Ciary

I can't really find an answer to this so I'm just going to ask. what is the best way to get someone to move before you hit 10 villagers? From some guides I found it seems that ignoring them is the best way, but for how long? and what counts as ignoring? Do I have to run away if they approach me? can I let them approach me if I just don't engage? can I visit their house if I don't talk to them? can you do the ignoring to multiple villagers at the same time, or do you have to pick 1 to be sure? is it possible to push the first 2 villagers you had to move out?

Also, what really happens when they leave. will their house become a vacant plot where a new villager will move in asap? or will the house just remain until you find a new villager to occupy it? or will the house simply be removed leaving an open space?


----------



## Bamboofish

Regarding 

*"Can villagers move out randomly?*
No. Villagers will only move if you let them go when they request to leave. Villagers will have a thinking cloud over their heads which may indicate they are considering moving."

Even if i missed their request to leave and lets say I went on a vacation for a while and dont play the game for a while, the villager will still be there when I return since I didnt talk to them and didnt let go?

Apologies for the confusion and thank you to whoever will take the time to answer.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Is there even a diving suit?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Miss Misty said:


> Wade tells me about the bugs in his floor, too, so it might just be a lazy villager thing.


Yeah I have two lazies in my town and when I invited the one to move in, and then again when he was moving in, he mentioned the bugs in his house. He said something about them being really excited to be there lol. They're very strange in this game.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



thedeepestdaydream said:


> Will Amiibo Festival Amiibo cards work with ACNH?


Yes! I've used a couple already. Be aware that if you want to move in whoever the camper is it'll take a couple days of having to reinvite them to the campsite; but they're a good source of crafting recipes even if you don't want them to move in.


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

I'm trying to get a camper to move in. He says yes, but then I don't get to choose who leaves. He always suggests Wade. I've talked to Wade and he seems fine. Help!!


----------



## spacewalker

if i have free spots and build a housing plot, but dont invite a villager myself before 5am, will it be sold to a random? or stay empty until the next day?


----------



## Khaelis

Question regarding trades...

How many hybrids would you consider a 'fair trade' for a single NMT? Would like some opinions.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



spacewalker said:


> if i have free spots and build a housing plot, but dont invite a villager myself before 5am, will it be sold to a random? or stay empty until the next day?



It has a chance to be sold to a random villager, I've had an empty plot for two days straight before Freya moved in.


----------



## thisisausername

nevermind!


----------



## Cardbored

So I planted 30-ish fruit trees yesterday in an open area and properly spaced them out (1 space away, no diagonal trees, etc). Atm 10 of them are still saplings while all the other ones grew. Did I plant too many trees together?


----------



## Spooky.

spacewalker said:


> if i have free spots and build a housing plot, but dont invite a villager myself before 5am, will it be sold to a random? or stay empty until the next day?



Yes, at reset the next morning a random will take the spot


----------



## Khaelis

Cardbored said:


> So I planted 30-ish fruit trees yesterday in an open area and properly spaced them out (1 space away, no diagonal trees, etc). Atm 10 of them are still saplings while all the other ones grew. Did I plant too many trees together?



Pretty sure each acre has a limit on how many trees may grow in it.


----------



## millefeuille

pandapples said:


> *Can villagers move out randomly?*
> No. Villagers will only move if you let them go when they request to leave. Villagers will have a thinking cloud over their heads which may indicate they are considering moving.


Today was supposed to be Diana’s first day here, my plot of land sold yesterday with her name on it. I go to her house and it says she moved out? How is this possible ? I never got to speak with her, today was supposed to be the day she’s unpacking. I don’t time travel and I got her in game randomly.


----------



## Khaelis

millefeuille said:


> Today was supposed to be Diana’s first day here, my plot of land sold yesterday with her name on it. I go to her house and it says she moved out? How is this possible ? I never got to speak with her, today was supposed to be the day she’s unpacking. I don’t time travel and I got her in game randomly.



Do you visit other people's islands? There's a glitch with some villagers causing this issue. She may have been a random move-in from one of the islands you've visited.


----------



## LaFra

Hi everyone! A villager asked me to leave my island, I said yes but he didn't tell me the date??!
How long do I have to wait?


----------



## SoSu

A random villager moved into my 10th plot. I now have had a villager move out, and I have 9 villagers and an empty plot. Will I get a random 10th villager again tomorrow if I don't invite someone in?


----------



## Mettis

Hi! Does anyone have an idea of how rare the large star fragments are? According to the Nook miles achievement I have wished on more than 120 stars in total, and I've checked the beaches carefully every time, but I still have not gotten a single large star fragment. I have gotten quite a few Aries fragments however. Is this normal? How many more stars should I expect to have to wish on?


----------



## Khaelis

LaFra said:


> Hi everyone! A villager asked me to leave my island, I said yes but he didn't tell me the date??!
> How long do I have to wait?



They should be in boxes the following day.


----------



## sunkyung

SoSu said:


> A random villager moved into my 10th plot. I now have had a villager move out, and I have 9 villagers and an empty plot. Will I get a random 10th villager again tomorrow if I don't invite someone in?



Hey Susan!

I believe so...Merengue moved out and her empty plot was there yesterday. I was looking for someone to fill her spot but couldn't grab anyone. Today, it says it's sold and Megan will be moving in tomorrow.


----------



## SoSu

sunkyung said:


> Hey Susan!
> 
> I believe so...Merengue moved out and her empty plot was there yesterday. I was looking for someone to fill her spot but couldn't grab anyone. Today, it says it's sold and Megan will be moving in tomorrow.


Hi! Thanks! Well how on earth do you adopt a dreamie without having to TT someone out? I sense a Nook miles scheme....


----------



## sunkyung

SoSu said:


> Hi! Thanks! Well how on earth do you adopt a dreamie without having to TT someone out? I sense a Nook miles scheme....



Maybe just have to get lucky...I spent 25 NMT yesterday looking for someone cute and wasn't satisfied haha. 

I've heard that you can still get visitors from the campsite and they'll suggest asking someone else to move out? But I'm not 100% on that and I think it's still been glitchy when someone forces another person out. My friend had someone visit his campsite when he was already at 10 islanders. The camper suggested kicking out Aurora twice but he wanted to keep her so just didn't take the camper.


----------



## th8827

If an Amiibo villager moves out, do I have to do another 3 days of campground errands to get them back, or do the original 3 still count? Also, can they come back immediately, or do I need to cycle? And do they forget their interactions/nicknames for me?

Also, do villagers ever ignore your wishes and say “I will move anyways” when you tell them to stay, like in New Leaf? I lost Dreamies that way...


----------



## hydrophonic

Hello. Amelia was in boxes today, I sold her and when trying to enter her house it says she's moved out. Can I ask a villager to move into my island TODAY or do I have to wait for tomorrow so Amelia's plot is reset and empty?


----------



## Classygirl

I have a question...first I thought my amiibo touch point to invite villagers was not working because I wanted fang and I tried to scan him and it told me know a lot of times and then I tried to scan Freya just to see and a couple other cards and they instantly popped up and then I had a spare fang from all the cards I collected from New Leaf so I wanted to make sure there wasn't something wrong with the card but those times fang could not come up if anybody would please let me know is fang not in this game I know it says that all the new Leaf characters are butt none of his cards will come out does anybody have fangs in thier town via amibo or other?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

I tried to scan fang into the amiibo system using two different than cards because I have left over from when I was collecting for New Leaf and both times he wouldn't come up another cards for just fine does anybody know if fang is not in this game? I've seen people say that every new Leaf villager is but just somebody have fang through amiibo because he will not scan to camp and I did use more than one card every other card was fine not fang...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

I tried to scan fang into the amiibo system using two different than cards because I have left over from when I was collecting for New Leaf and both times he wouldn't come up another cards for just fine does anybody know if fang is not in this game? I've seen people say that every new Leaf villager is but just somebody have fang through amiibo because he will not scan to camp and I did use more than one card every other card was fine not fang...


----------



## Cou

is there a more efficient way to buy diff colors from the ables sisters? kinda tedious to go back in everytime..


----------



## AccfSally

When does Tommy and Timmy upgrade the store?


----------



## rianne

Khaelis said:


> Question regarding trades...
> 
> How many hybrids would you consider a 'fair trade' for a single NMT? Would like some opinions.


It depends on the hybrid imo. If it's something like a golden rose, 1 or 2 would suffice. Colors like blue, pink, black etc. I think would be priced more at 4-5 for an NMT.


----------



## Spooky.

What is the 'ultimate pocket stuffing' and is it work 8k?


----------



## rianne

Spooky. said:


> What is the 'ultimate pocket stuffing' and is it work 8k?


Expands your inventory space to 40 slots. Worth it.


----------



## Spooky.

rianne said:


> Expands your inventory space to 40 slots. Worth it.



Can you buy it more than once to continue expanding, or is there one that further expands after that as well?


----------



## rianne

Spooky. said:


> Can you buy it more than once to continue expanding, or is there one that further expands after that as well?


That's it so far unfortunately. ):


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Can you make an incline alongside a diagonal cliff?


----------



## mstorm91

So I had two villagers fighting. Walker was looking down afterwards and did the thing I usually get asked to give Kyle a present as an apology. I have the gift in my but for the life of me the game wont let me give it to Kyle. Has anyone else had this occur? It sucks having something in my inventory and not being able to use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## 1ce

when talking about villagers that are moving, what is "the void"??
like i don't know what is meant by that..??


----------



## Zangoose

If you get bit by a tarantula on an island will it automatically send you home and kick you off the island?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



1ce said:


> when talking about villagers that are moving, what is "the void"??
> like i don't know what is meant by that..??


It means that if you don’t get someone to talk to them before they move, they won’t move to another persons town and will simply disappear.


----------



## Khaelis

How many Cherry-blossom DIYs are there? Not sure where to locate an accurate list. Knowing my luck, I'll find one that looks fine but it would be missing a couple.


----------



## Zangoose

Khaelis said:


> How many Cherry-blossom DIYs are there? Not sure where to locate an accurate list. Knowing my luck, I'll find one that looks fine but it would be missing a couple.











						All Cherry Blossom DIY Recipes - Animal Crossing: New Horizons Wiki Guide - IGN
					

This Cherry Blossom Recipes guide includes all the Cherry Blossom Recipes you can get and craft during April. Once you have the recipe, you have it forever.




					www.ign.com
				



This should be all of them.


----------



## mocha.

Zangoose said:


> If you get bit by a tarantula on an island will it automatically send you home and kick you off the island?


Nope, it just respawns you to Wilbur. One of the reasons Tarantula farming on mystery islands is so popular!


----------



## nikiofclow

do villagers moved in via amiibo ping to move normally, or is it like new leaf where amiibo characters won’t move unless your villagers are almost all amiibo or you force them out via another amiibo?
i have amiibo cards of villagers people want, but i’m afraid of getting stuck with them as i don’t want to cycle my whole island! i can’t find an answer for this anywhere.


----------



## Khaelis

Zangoose said:


> All Cherry Blossom DIY Recipes - Animal Crossing: New Horizons Wiki Guide - IGN
> 
> 
> This Cherry Blossom Recipes guide includes all the Cherry Blossom Recipes you can get and craft during April. Once you have the recipe, you have it forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ign.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be all of them.



Hm, seems like I'm only missing the bonsai.


----------



## meo

Do flowers die?

This is the second time I've found Ankha moping around sad and when I speak to her she says "all the flowers that bloomed nearby wilted away". She'll go on to say on it must be her fault and she should have watered them more.

But I honestly don't know what she's talking about because all the flowers are alive....I don't see any missing.


----------



## Ami

Do villagers talk or mention anything about their previous town?


----------



## Sharpington

Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't we locked to 4 varieties before this recent update? My shop is selling a 5th kind today.

My native flowers are roses, I can find windflowers on mystery islands, and Nook's Cranny sold tulips and hyacinths. I thought that was all I could get without trading, so I almost yelled when they started selling pansy seeds today. 

I have NOT upgraded to the fancy shop, it's still at the smallest level, and I also have not traded with anyone. Is this just normal progression or have they given us access to more flowers?


----------



## rianne

melsi said:


> Do flowers die?
> 
> This is the second time I've found Ankha moping around sad and when I speak to her she says "all the flowers that bloomed nearby wilted away". She'll go on to say on it must be her fault and she should have watered them more.
> 
> But I honestly don't know what she's talking about because all the flowers are alive....I don't see any missing.


They don't. Hmm that's strange dialogue.


----------



## Story

Can a person from another town adopt a villager in boxes from another town even if their village is full?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

Er...hope that made sense.


----------



## greentea

Can the most recent villager you have move out naturally? Does another villager have to move out first before they will? Or can another one just ask and then the newest villager has a chance to ask too? I hope my question is making sense. I just want to move my latest villager but I love the rest of them and don't want anyone else to move out. I've kicked out a lot of villagers and I'm mad I didn't think to take note of this.


----------



## Story

greentea said:


> Can the most recent villager you have move out naturally? Does another villager have to move out first before they will? Or can another one just ask and then the newest villager has a chance to ask too? I hope my question is making sense. I just want to move my latest villager but I love the rest of them and don't want anyone else to move out. I've kicked out a lot of villagers and I'm mad I didn't think to take note of this.


I want to say who moves out is random And not dictated by order (though the amount of a personality type on your island is believed to influence things too). But I’d wait to hear a 2nd opinion. I’ve moved two villagers so far and neither have been my firsts or lasts.


----------



## DJStarstryker

mstorm91 said:


> So I had two villagers fighting. Walker was looking down afterwards and did the thing I usually get asked to give Kyle a present as an apology. I have the gift in my but for the life of me the game wont let me give it to Kyle. Has anyone else had this occur? It sucks having something in my inventory and not being able to use it for its intended purpose.



I had that happen one time. I wasn't able to give the present until the next day. It was late-ish in the evening when this happened though.

I hadn't had any issues with gifts between villagers during the day.


----------



## Athariel

I had this happen with Blanche when I moved some flowers from one place to another. I think the group I moved were close to her house before I moved them. So no, the flowers didn't die, they just moved.


----------



## miyac

So I have a question. Today someone moved out so I had an empty plot. I then invited someone from a tour so that plot now says sold. 

After that I bought a plot from Tom, I then went to a tour and I'm not getting any more villagers. So tomorrow will I have time to do more tours to invite someone to that plot? or will tomorrow already be sold to a random villager?


----------



## Athariel

melsi said:


> Do flowers die?
> 
> This is the second time I've found Ankha moping around sad and when I speak to her she says "all the flowers that bloomed nearby wilted away". She'll go on to say on it must be her fault and she should have watered them more.
> 
> But I honestly don't know what she's talking about because all the flowers are alive....I don't see any missing.



I'm an idiot. >. <


----------



## AccfSally

nikiofclow said:


> do villagers moved in via amiibo ping to move normally, or is it like new leaf where amiibo characters won’t move unless your villagers are almost all amiibo or you force them out via another amiibo?
> i have amiibo cards of villagers people want, but i’m afraid of getting stuck with them as i don’t want to cycle my whole island! i can’t find an answer for this anywhere.



Yes, they ping normally. Genji pinged me yesterday and I used an amiibo card to move him in.

Also, they don't ping about moving in this game instead they'll have a bubble over their heads.


----------



## Story

Story said:


> Can a person from another town adopt a villager in boxes from another town even if their village is full?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> Er...hope that made sense.


Found an answer this question. The person adopting the villager MUST HAVE an empty lot to adopt it.


----------



## meo

I think I figured it out. I picked a lot of flowers to make wreaths today so I assume that's what she means and assumes is dead. 

XD Was driving me crazy over thinking if there were extra flowers I didn't know if dying.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Is there really any good way to farm bamboo shoots other than trying to get to bamboo islands? Unlike NL, it seems like in this game each bamboo tree only ever generates 1 bamboo shoot, so it seems like you can't really farm them on your own island, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## greentea

Story said:


> I want to say who moves out is random And not dictated by order (though the amount of a personality type on your island is believed to influence things too). But I’d wait to hear a 2nd opinion. I’ve moved two villagers so far and neither have been my firsts or lasts.


I hope this is the case . I'be been tting to get the villager to ask me to move for over an hour though. Almost everyone has asked besides her. Some even asked twice. Hopefully it's just bad luck and not that she can't move since she's my most recent villager...


----------



## aowen

Can anyone tell me what the acronyms mean that people use here?

NMT? IGB? I see it over in the Nook's Cranny forum and I don't know what they mean... : (


----------



## miyac

aowen said:


> Can anyone tell me what the acronyms mean that people use here?
> 
> NMT? IGB? I see it over in the Nook's Cranny forum and I don't know what they mean... : (



NMT means Nook Mile Ticket, IGB means In Game Bells, FT means For Trade, LF means Looking for. Not sure if there are any others I'm forgetting.


----------



## gmsh

Just two quick questions, here: 

Does the game bring back the "architectural styles" for your house? (Referring to the Modern, Zen, and Castle upgrades from New Leaf.) I've yet to see any evidence of them myself, but my house hasn't been fully paid off yet.

What determines whether or not villagers will wear the clothes you gift to them? I gave Canberra an outfit that she now wears at least half the time, but when I gave something to Zell he put it on once, right after I gave it to him, and I've never seen him wearing it since. It just sits in his house as furniture.


----------



## rianne

gmsh said:


> Just two quick questions, here:
> 
> Does the game bring back the "architectural styles" for your house? (Referring to the Modern, Zen, and Castle upgrades from New Leaf.) I've yet to see any evidence of them myself, but my house hasn't been fully paid off yet.
> 
> What determines whether or not villagers will wear the clothes you gift to them? I gave Canberra an outfit that she now wears at least half the time, but when I gave something to Zell he put it on once, right after I gave it to him, and I've never seen him wearing it since. It just sits in his house as furniture.


As of now, there aren't any architectural styles like in NL. Hopefully they add them later.

As for your second question, if it's anything like NL birthday gifts for the villagers, certain items have a theme they prefer. Maybe that's the cause?


----------



## miyac

Reposting in new page:

So I have a question. Today someone moved out so I had an empty plot. I then invited someone from a tour so that plot now says sold. 

After that I bought a plot from Tom, I then went to a tour and I'm not getting any more villagers. So tomorrow will I have time to do more tours to invite someone to that plot? or will it already be sold tomorrow to a random villager?


----------



## kaitiekins141

hey, I don't know if this has been asked yet. sorry if it has!

I have a villager at my campsite that I've already asked multiple times to move to my island not realizing I needed to build a plot first. now I have my plot but the villager hasn't given me the option to ask them to move in. I just tried now, 45 minutes ago, and then an hour before that. did I miss my chance from asking them too much?


----------



## Watertrash

I had a question:

Recently, my DIY recipes have been disappearing in my game like my wooden bridge and natural garden & natural garden table recipes.

Will they reappear because otherwise I don’t think I can move forward in the story?

Also is it required that I have to check in and play everyday?

I haven’t played my game in a couple days, because I spent time with my girlfriend over the weekend, so I’m worried I missed things and meeting the turnip person for the first time so it’s been giving me anxiety.

please help.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Does 2nd Player also get to see the special K.K. Slider Concert or is it only for the Island Rep?

Have it on the screen here and don't want to continue without the 2nd Player if they can't see it on their own time.


----------



## Cory

What is the minimum amount of distance one tree needs to be from another in order to grow?


----------



## DJStarstryker

MayorofMapleton said:


> Does 2nd Player also get to see the special K.K. Slider Concert or is it only for the Island Rep?
> 
> Have it on the screen here and don't want to continue without the 2nd Player if they can't see it on their own time.



Yes, they will get to see it themselves.


----------



## Laurelinde

When you build a bridge, if there is a path on the bit of land where the edges of the bridge will go, will it erase the path or sit on top of it? I'm just trying to work out for consistency (eg do I want to tear down my existing bridge to put path underneath or make sure there isn't path underneath my new bridge before I place it.)

Edit: oops, remembered another question: when a villager moves out, does their house plot disappear entirely, or does it go into the 'land available here' mode from before someone moves in? I'd like to move some of my houses around but I don't want to spend the bells if I can just wait and move plots when someone new moves in.


----------



## 0kamu0

Will all your noncustomizable furniture of the same type be the same color? For example, if I have the blue imperial table, would the wall shelf also be blue? 

I'm considering making this into a separate post so I can get a buncha different people's inputs


----------



## DJStarstryker

0kamu0 said:


> Will all your noncustomizable furniture of the same type be the same color? For example, if I have the blue imperial table, would the wall shelf also be blue?
> 
> I'm considering making this into a separate post so I can get a buncha different people's inputs



No. The colors you can find are random. Using your example of imperial furniture, I've gotten multiple pieces of that set (all randomly from balloons, villager gifts, etc). Some are the brown version, some are the red version.

The only thing color-wise that seems to be locked to your game is the Nook Miles furniture, where you need to trade for the rest. It seems like you can actually collect the other colors of pretty much everything else by yourself.


----------



## Weyard Son

I invited a villager from a mystery tour and a different one moved in the next day. 
I invited this Australian Koala and the next day a mouse named Greta moved in, with no sign of the koala guy anywhere. Is this like, a glitch? Did greta kill the koala?


----------



## piske

i am super confused about how celeste/meteor showers work. she's been on my island twice and has given me recipes and TALKS about the stars, but i haven't seen any. both times i played for about two hours at night and i kept looking-up and listening for the twinkle sound, but nothing :< i would appreciate any answers on this!


----------



## Sheep Villager

miyac said:


> Reposting in new page:
> 
> So I have a question. Today someone moved out so I had an empty plot. I then invited someone from a tour so that plot now says sold.
> 
> After that I bought a plot from Tom, I then went to a tour and I'm not getting any more villagers. So tomorrow will I have time to do more tours to invite someone to that plot? or will it already be sold tomorrow to a random villager?



In my experience if you don't have 9 villagers already, the plot will sell tomorrow to a random animal and you won't get animals on tours.

I made the mistake of buying plot number 9 directly after recruiting someone to plot 8 so I had this happen. Silly me also did this earlier on in my game with plots 4 and 5 and back then the plot also got auto-claimed the next day.

On the other hand when I bought my plot 10, it took 2 days for a random to claim it.

If anyone has had a different experience, feel free to correct me. This is based on my own observations.​


----------



## astermallow

so I have no idea if anyone's played around with this enough to be able to answer, but hey might as well ask. I've been tt'ing a few villagers I don't like out. I've just been letting their plot get auto-filled with randos, and I've noticed that every single one that's moved in has come from someone's void. (as in, they'll say "hey! I just moved from [insert random island I visited for a trade here]") is it even possible to get a truly random villager if you do a lot of online play? I was kinda hoping to end up with a dreamie while doing this, but a lot of them are 'high profile' and I really doubt anyone would have voided them lol. I never messed around with moving villagers in new leaf so idk how it worked back then either.


----------



## miyac

Sheep Villager said:


> In my experience if you don't have 9 villagers already, the plot will sell tomorrow to a random animal and you won't get animals on tours.
> 
> I made the mistake of buying plot number 9 directly after recruiting someone to plot 8 so I had this happen. Silly me also did this earlier on in my game with plots 4 and 5 and back then the plot also got auto-claimed the next day.
> 
> On the other hand when I bought my plot 10, it took 2 days for a random to claim it.
> 
> If anyone has had a different experience, feel free to correct me. This is based on my own observations.​



Yeah, unfortunately I found that out today. It was already sold to Amelia. I'll wait to buy plot 9 then, don't want this happening again lol.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> What is the minimum amount of distance one tree needs to be from another in order to grow?


reposting for visibility


----------



## Lazaros

overose said:


> i am super confused about how celeste/meteor showers work. she's been on my island twice and has given me recipes and TALKS about the stars, but i haven't seen any. both times i played for about two hours at night and i kept looking-up and listening for the twinkle sound, but nothing :< i would appreciate any answers on this!


isabelle will announce a meteor shower when it's due once you start up the game - the thing is, celeste seems to appear not only on those nights but also when there seems to be "good weather" (i.e. cloudless or almost cloudless nightsky). you might be able to catch a few during that, but it's generally not worth it because they are few and far apart.



Cory said:


> reposting for visibility


one ... square? hole? i'd assume. haven't tested this myself, but i tried making some short of forest with regular and fruit trees, and while their leaves do "overlap", they only need to be one space apart from each other.


----------



## piske

@Lazaros  thank you! you’re the best! :-D


----------



## HorseSalt

Has anyone moved in an amiibo villager, and if so, do they never leave, like in New Leaf?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



usa-chan said:


> do i need to have 9/10 villagers to have someone move out?


Nope! I got a mover at 6, however it may have been because the newest move-in had the same personality type.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



AccfSally said:


> Yes, they ping normally. Genji pinged me yesterday and I used an amiibo card to move him in.
> 
> Also, they don't ping about moving in this game instead they'll have a bubble over their heads.


Oh thank goodness


----------



## Sheep Villager

Does anyone know if villagers still show off letters you write to them? I quite enjoy writing letters to mine but I'm holding off on that since I had a bad experience in New Leaf where someone who adopted one of my old villagers made fun of my letters since the villager showed one off.

I enjoy adopting out my villagers but I don't want a repeat of that incident.​


----------



## Romaki

Has anyone kicked out a villager and got them back onto their island with an amiibo card? Does it follow the 16 villager cycle or can they come back immediately/as soon as another villager moved in and another one moved out again? I want a dreamie to have his real house.


----------



## lambshu

how do i end an online play session as host? like if i just want to kick everyone out at the same time. just want to know in advance


----------



## th8827

th8827 said:


> If an Amiibo villager moves out, do I have to do another 3 days of campground errands to get them back, or do the original 3 still count? Also, can they come back immediately, or do I need to cycle? And do they forget their interactions/nicknames for me?
> 
> Also, do villagers ever ignore your wishes and say “I will move anyways” when you tell them to stay, like in New Leaf? I lost Dreamies that way...


Reposting for visibility.


----------



## effluo

Can you order items from another person’s resident service menu? And have it mailed to the next day like in your own town? Or is buying them the only option?


----------



## tajikey

effluo said:


> Can you order items from another person’s resident service menu? And have it mailed to the next day like in your own town? Or is buying them the only option?


Buying is the only option. There's not way to access another's catalog directly.


----------



## Chea

Can anyone please explain how villager trade works?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Are the falling stars suppose to do something? Is this something I should take the time to watch and press A over and over?


----------



## MasterM64

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Are the falling stars suppose to do something? Is this something I should take the time to watch and press A over and over?



Yes, that is how you get star fragments for certain crafting recipes!  The more stars you wish, the more you find the next day spawning on the beach.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Thanks 
is there a ratio or is it random on how many spawn?


----------



## MasterM64

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Thanks
> is there a ratio or is it random on how many spawn?



I think it is based on the actual amount you wished if I'm not mistaken. I could be wrong of course. lol Does anyone possibly know the answer to this question?


----------



## mnm

> How long does it take a villager to move out once they've asked to move?
> The villager will move out the day after they notify you.



Does this mean they'll be in boxes the next day, or gone?


----------



## rianne

mnm said:


> Does this mean they'll be in boxes the next day, or gone?


In boxes the next day.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Shari's Birthday is in 3 days. How exactly do birthdays work?  I have wrapping paper but no way to use it.


----------



## Cancoon

If you have a villager in boxes & no open plots,
And someone else has the same,
Would these two be able to trade the villagers or would they both need empty plots (or at least one)?


----------



## Sicariana

The past few villagers who have moved in have no crafting table in their houses. Does this mean I can't get DIY recipes from them? If I gift them a crafting table, will they be able to give me DIY recipes?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Cancoon said:


> If you have a villager in boxes & no open plots,
> And someone else has the same,
> Would these two be able to trade the villagers or would they both need empty plots (or at least one)?


You need at least one empty plot for a villager to move in.


----------



## rianne

Sicariana said:


> The past few villagers who have moved in have no crafting table in their houses. Does this mean I can't get DIY recipes from them? If I gift them a crafting table, will they be able to give me DIY recipes?


The crafting table will show up, it's random as far as I know.


----------



## seliph

so i know the best way to get a villager to leave is to ignore them, but do i have to introduce myself to them to trigger that? or can i just literally never talk to them lmao


----------



## theravenboys

I'm totally behind on which glitches have been fixed and which haven't, so is it safe for me to scan in an amiibo to the campsite and kick a villager as long as that villager is being voided and not being given to someone else?


----------



## Aliya

How often do villagers want to move in this game? One of my villagers asked to move and had the thought bubble above her head a few days ago, but no one since then.


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

Aliya said:


> How often do villagers want to move in this game? One of my villagers asked to move and had the thought bubble above her head a few days ago, but no one since then.


It's random. There is no way to find out how often.


----------



## 0orchid

nevermind


----------



## The Hidden Owl

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Shari's Birthday is in 3 days. How exactly do birthdays work?  I have wrapping paper but no way to use it.


I believe if you have the item you want to gift Shari in your pockets at the same time as the wrapping paper, you will get the option to wrap said item in your pockets. Then, on her birthday, she will be in her house with one or two other villagers celebrating! It's nothing spectacular, just cute. If you talk to Shari a few times, you'll get the option to give her a present.



Sicariana said:


> The past few villagers who have moved in have no crafting table in their houses. Does this mean I can't get DIY recipes from them? If I gift them a crafting table, will they be able to give me DIY recipes?


At random, they should switch out an item in their house for a crafting table. Sometimes I'll go in a villagers house and they won't have one but the next time a dresser or something has been replaced with a crafting table as they're using it. 

-

When a villager moves out, their house goes with it and leaves an empty plot, right? I want to use amiibos to move in a few dreamies but I don't want to kick out villagers and have my dreamies move in the previous villager's house, which is what I've heard happens.


----------



## celesludenberg

Sorry that this might have been asked already - how do you make golden roses in this game? I know in New Leaf you had to let black roses wilt and water them with the golden watering can but flowers don’t die in this game.


----------



## Ras

Is the Bunny Day Arch collected from balloons and bottles or do I not get it until Bunny Day? I have everything else, but balloons only give me eggs now.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Ras said:


> Is the Bunny Day Arch collected from balloons and bottles or do I not get it until Bunny Day? I have everything else, but balloons only give me eggs now.



Yep, you have to wait. You get three recipes on Bunny Day: the Bunny Day Arch, Wobbling Zipper Toy, and Bunny Day Wand.


----------



## rianne

Does anyone know how to get the "princess" suffix title for your passport? I saw someone with it and am so curious.


----------



## Ras

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yep, you have to wait. You get three recipes on Bunny Day: the Bunny Day Arch, Wobbling Zipper Toy, and Bunny Day Wand.



Thanks!


----------



## SakuraJD

Do turnips spoil if i buy them on current day, but go to someone else's island that has been time traveling and is in the future?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



rianne said:


> Does anyone know how to get the "princess" suffix title for your passport? I saw someone with it and am so curious.


Craft a golden tool. i got mine from crafting a Golden Slingshot.


----------



## DJStarstryker

SakuraJD said:


> Do turnips spoil if i buy them on current day, but go to someone else's island that has been time traveling and is in the future?



No. Turnips are only impacted by TTing on your own island, not others'. 

It is actually safe to TT with turnips, but only if 1) you don't go backwards before the date/time your game was last saved and 2) you don't go to or past the Sunday after you bought your turnips. Meaning you can TT, but only in limited capacity.


----------



## SakuraJD

DJStarstryker said:


> No. Turnips are only impacted by TTing on your own island, not others'.
> 
> It is actually safe to TT with turnips, but only if 1) you don't go backwards before the date/time your game was last saved and 2) you don't go to or past the Sunday after you bought your turnips. Meaning you can TT, but only in limited capacity.


ah, so it wont burn me if someone else is doing it... thats good. I actually self-imposed a 1-year restriction on myself for TT. gonna play it normal until then. but thanks for this info! gonna write it down for later.


----------



## Katy88

Could anyone link me to the online map planner, please? I've just unlocked terraforming and I'm overwhelmed, but I can't find the planner people use!


----------



## momayo

I was surprised that a voided villager of mine settled down on my friend's island. Is there any parameters for voided villagers? The villager that moved to her island wasn't my most recent moveout... in fact she was the first villager who moved out from my island.


----------



## Ras

Katy88 said:


> Could anyone link me to the online map planner, please? I've just unlocked terraforming and I'm overwhelmed, but I can't find the planner people use!



Maybe this is it. I don't know for sure.









						Happy Island Designer
					

Plan your dream island map. Made for Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Draw terrain and paths, place buildings, and trace your in-game map.




					eugeneration.github.io


----------



## RandomSanity

I accidentally chose the wrong village house to move and paid my 50k bells  is there any way to cancel the move now that I have the move kit for that villages home? I want their home to remain where it is. 

Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Ras said:


> Maybe this is it. I don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Island Designer
> 
> 
> Plan your dream island map. Made for Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Draw terrain and paths, place buildings, and trace your in-game map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eugeneration.github.io



Wow, I'm glad I stumbled into this thread to ask a questions of my own. I didn't realize this was a thing! Thanks!


----------



## SamXX

Do villagers move in to empty plots without invitation, or will the plot stay empty until I invite a campsite visitor/animal from another Island? I've had an empty plot for 3 days now, and I was planning to leave it empty and see what villager the game surprises me with... but it's starting to feel like it may stay empty!


----------



## RandomSanity

SamXX said:


> Do villagers move in to empty plots without invitation, or will the plot stay empty until I invite a campsite visitor/animal from another Island? I've had an empty plot for 3 days now, and I was planning to leave it empty and see what villager the game surprises me with... but it's starting to feel like it may stay empty!


Random move ins can happen if you have empty plots. You don't get any sort of notice but you'll see a sold sign on the house plot.


----------



## LegallyBlondie

Hi all

I have Marshal moving out and he will be in boxes tomorrow. How long before I can invite him to my island again after he moves out? I was kind of curious because I have his amiibo and while I like him, I want a little more villager variety. I also want to try my luck with some islands when I have an empty plot.

Does anyone know if it's like new leaf where there is a villager void and we need to cycle out a few villagers before we can get them again, and if so how many?
Thanks


----------



## Vallyn

I'm trying to see if an item is in New Horizons and I haven't seen it yet, but it was a popular item in New Leaf. It's the Crown, it isn't the royal one. It was my sister's kind of stable of an item that she always wore. Trying to see if it is in NH.


----------



## mizzsnow

Not counting the day they ask, how many days does it take for a villager to be in boxes?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Is there any way to change the direction an incline is facing when you’re placing it? The one I’m trying to place rn is hitting out horizontally, but I’d like it to come out vertically instead. Am I going to have to terraform that area to get it to happen?

some context of what I want:
X= cliff I= incline
XI
XI
XI

but instead it wants to place it like this:
X
XIII
X


----------



## Miss Misty

SamXX said:


> Do villagers move in to empty plots without invitation, or will the plot stay empty until I invite a campsite visitor/animal from another Island? I've had an empty plot for 3 days now, and I was planning to leave it empty and see what villager the game surprises me with... but it's starting to feel like it may stay empty!



You'll get a random move-in eventually, but in my experience, it's not guaranteed to be the day after you put up the plot. I've had a plot sitting empty for 2 days now. Obviously if you don't want a random move-in, you shouldn't risk it because it _can _be immediate, but it's perfectly normal for plots to sit open for a while before selling.



mizzsnow said:


> Not counting the day they ask, how many days does it take for a villager to be in boxes?



They'll be in boxes the very next day.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

LegallyBlondie said:


> Does anyone know if it's like new leaf where there is a villager void and we need to cycle out a few villagers before we can get them again, and if so how many?
> Thanks



The void is still a thing (you can receive recently-moved out villagers through WiFi), but the 16 villager cycle doesn't seem to be a thing anymore. 



Vallyn said:


> I'm trying to see if an item is in New Horizons and I haven't seen it yet, but it was a popular item in New Leaf. It's the Crown, it isn't the royal one. It was my sister's kind of stable of an item that she always wore. Trying to see if it is in NH.



The most comprehensive item list for NH that I've found is this one here. It looks like the Crown is still here!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

I want 5 stars ratings


----------



## The Hidden Owl

When a villager moves out, their house goes with it and leaves an empty plot, right? I want to use amiibos to move in a few dreamies but I don't want to kick out villagers and have my dreamies move in the previous villager's house, which is what I've heard happens.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Are there any other uses for wasp nests beyond the medication? _I am overflowing with wasp nests..._


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Are there any other uses for wasp nests beyond the medication? _I am overflowing with wasp nests..._



There's a few other Recipes that require the Wasp Nests. This is the most complete spreadsheet I've found of everything in the game, and it lists 3 other Recipes (Beekeeper's Hive, Honeycomb Wall/Flooring). With that said, getting Wasp Nests is easy, so I figure it's just better to sell the things, and whenever you get the recipes, you should be able to get enough of them in, like, a day or two if you want to use them for crafting.


----------



## Red Cat

Lady Timpani said:


> Is there any way to change the direction an incline is facing when you’re placing it? The one I’m trying to place rn is hitting out horizontally, but I’d like it to come out vertically instead. Am I going to have to terraform that area to get it to happen?
> 
> some context of what I want:
> X= cliff I= incline
> XI
> XI
> XI
> 
> but instead it wants to place it like this:
> X
> XIII
> X


I think an incline has to be perpendicular to the cliff. If you have terraforming unlocked, you may be able to add a small rectangular section to the east side of your cliff and build the incline off that so the ramp is facing north/south.


----------



## DJStarstryker

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Are there any other uses for wasp nests beyond the medication? _I am overflowing with wasp nests..._



I haven't found anything yet. I keep some in my storage, but I sell all the rest.


----------



## Biyaya

Hi! Super basic question, but... Are both the regular axe _and_ the stone axe restricted from non-best friends on your island, or is it only the regular axe (and shovel) that's restricted?


----------



## gudetamae

How do I move out a certain villager through time travel without affecting other villagers?


----------



## chrisbeta03

Can there be a one unit space between Able Sisters and Nooks Cranny?  I don't want to make any rash decisions before changing my layout.


----------



## Chlobear

Has anyone ever noticed a missing villager? The resident service building is being constructed today, all day my villager Celia has been missing. When trying to visit her home, it says she is not home. But she is nowhere on the island, and hasn't been all day.  

Would appreciate any help or advice


----------



## Chea

When visiting Nook Miles Islands do you have a higher chance to encounter villagers of the personalities you don't have in your island or not? I heard that was a thing but I'm struggling to find a good snooty villager (which is the only personality missing in mi island).


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Chlobear said:


> Has anyone ever noticed a missing villager? The resident service building is being constructed today, all day my villager Celia has been missing. When trying to visit her home, it says she is not home. But she is nowhere on the island, and hasn't been all day.
> 
> Would appreciate any help or advice ❤



Usually, you'll have a villager or two in either the Able Sisters' shop or the Museum. Have you checked there already?



Chea said:


> When visiting Nook Miles Islands do you have a higher chance to encounter villagers of the personalities you don't have in your island or not? I heard that was a thing but I'm struggling to find a good snooty villager (which is the only personality missing in mi island).



Don't quote me on this, but I believe that the Island Tours give completely randomized villagers, but the Campsite leans towards personalities you don't have.

I believe the only time that the Island Tours give specific personality types is at the beginning of the game where you'll always find a Normal, Peppy, and Lazy for villagers 3-5.


----------



## RandomSanity

I changed my mind about moving one of my villagers houses but now I'm stuck with their kit in my inventory. Tom won't come up with an option to take it back and I can't drop it. Am I forced to move their house in order to get rid of this?


----------



## millefeuille

Khaelis said:


> Do you visit other people's islands? There's a glitch with some villagers causing this issue. She may have been a random move-in from one of the islands you've visited.


Yeah I do visit friends islands and I think this is what happened. Her house is still empty but I still have the option to send her mail and talk to Isabelle about her clothes / catchphrase.
Does anybody know how to fix this or do I just have to wait until they patch it?


----------



## Khaelis

With the glitch going on with them, I'm a bit anxious to visit other islands for anything... My question is, am I at risk of any of the villager bugs if I do not have an open plot built?

Terraforming has been exhausting my ABD faster than I anticipated, and I am running VERY low on Bells, so I'd like to do a little trading (even though I'd rather not sell NMTs... bleh) to boost my bank a bit soon.


----------



## Bulbadragon

To have 2 islands, do you have to have 2 systems? Or if I have a digital copy and a physical copy will it let me have 2 islands? Not sure how the saves work so sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## Khaelis

Bulbadragon said:


> To have 2 islands, do you have to have 2 systems? Or if I have a digital copy and a physical copy will it let me have 2 islands? Not sure how the saves work so sorry if that's a dumb question.



Two consoles. Digital and Physical will always share the same save data on a console.


----------



## arkero

If I have 10 neighbors already, how do I "choose" which neighbor to replace if that's possible?


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

arkero said:


> If I have 10 neighbors already, how do I "choose" which neighbor to replace if that's possible?


Well, if someone visits your campsite, they will randomly select one of your current villagers to replace. It might be possible to change which villager the camper chooses by closing the game before it autosaves and starting again, although I am not too sure on that....
As for amiibos, when you invite them 3 days in a row, you can select which villager you want to kick out so that your amiibo villager can move in.
Other than that, you can try ignoring the villager you don't want. There have been different methods on how to get rid of them but I wouldn't take them as accurate.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> With the glitch going on with them, I'm a bit anxious to visit other islands for anything... My question is, am I at risk of any of the villager bugs if I do not have an open plot built?
> 
> Terraforming has been exhausting my ABD faster than I anticipated, and I am running VERY low on Bells, so I'd like to do a little trading (even though I'd rather not sell NMTs... bleh) to boost my bank a bit soon.



Still looking for an answer on this, thank you.


----------



## Red Cat

chrisbeta03 said:


> Can there be a one unit space between Able Sisters and Nooks Cranny?  I don't want to make any rash decisions before changing my layout.


In general, buildings can be one space apart horizontally. I haven't tested specifically with those buildings, but I don't think it's any different. You need at least two spaces between buildings vertically because of the entrance space, but I assume you are not planning on putting one behind the other.


----------



## Chea

RandomSanity said:


> I changed my mind about moving one of my villagers houses but now I'm stuck with their kit in my inventory. Tom won't come up with an option to take it back and I can't drop it. Am I forced to move their house in order to get rid of this?


Actually Tom gives you the option to change your mind. Try harder

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I believe that the Island Tours give completely randomized villagers, but the Campsite leans towards personalities you don't have.
> 
> I believe the only time that the Island Tours give specific personality types is at the beginning of the game where you'll always find a Normal, Peppy, and Lazy for villagers 3-5.



Thank you!


----------



## Launi

Hey. I have a question. 
I played online with some people and added them as friends per switch menu. 
They accepted my friend request and some of them are online, but i cant see them in my app. Not as best friends but also not at all. Is there something i have to do inside the game so it shows me all my friends?

And another thing: i always loose stuff when i come Home from visiting another island.  Is there something to do?

Thank you all♡


----------



## elphieluvr

So, I want two villagers bounced out and brought back to get their “true” home interiors. A number of questions about how this would work:


Can I scan the amiibo of a villager I already have in my town and have her bounce the old one out?
If I instead have my current villager move out to a friend’s island, will that set my relationship with the villager back to zero when she moves back?
Same for if I have her move out and then encounter her on a mystery island, would she be the same villager with memories and a relationship, or a fresh out of the box?
Can villagers be invited via amiibo more than once? if someone I recruited via amiibo is forced out, can I rescan the same card to get them back?


----------



## AccfSally

Is it  safe to kick out a villager with the amiibo card? I'm trying to move in Marshal by kicking out Graham.


----------



## RandomSanity

Chea said:


> Actually Tom gives you the option to change your mind. Try harder



No he doesn't actually, he gives me the option to move someone else's house and gives me their kit just fine. Maybe read my post before you make a rude response.


----------



## Bon

Can visitors get villagers from the campsite if I can't or aren't willing to have them move in?


----------



## rianne

Bon said:


> Can visitors get villagers from the campsite if I can't or aren't willing to have them move in?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## Sharksheep

Is there a database for all the items and their various colors yet?


----------



## Succulent

Is the Villager glitch still a thing or was it completely patched out with the last update?


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

Succulent said:


> Is the Villager glitch still a thing or was it completely patched out with the last update?


It's still a thing


----------



## Snowesque

RandomSanity said:


> How does one make a village desire to move out if they don't posses amiibo cards? I have 2 random move in villages who I am not thrilled with and would love to get rid of. I find conflicting information on this topic when I google it



So far high friendship with them has made them want to move out (the most) in my experience. I got a ping from one of my first two villagers who I have given a gift and talked to at least once a day since March 20th.

It may as well be random as well; more time will tell.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Sharksheep said:


> Is there a database for all the items and their various colors yet?



This is the most complete spreadsheet that I've found. There's also this website that takes data from that spreadsheet if you prefer a website with a nicer layout and wishlist features.



Succulent said:


> Is the Villager glitch still a thing or was it completely patched out with the last update?



So... they fixed the glitch where, if a villager is forced out and then adopted, the plot would be glitched and display "This plot is reserved for 's new home." But now there's another even worse glitch involving villagers moving in that I believe is still being studied because its effects are far-reaching and its hard to pin down the exact cause and ways to fix it.


----------



## Succulent

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> This is the most complete spreadsheet that I've found. There's also this website that takes data from that spreadsheet if you prefer a website with a nicer layout and wishlist features.
> 
> 
> 
> So... they fixed the glitch where, if a villager is forced out and then adopted, the plot would be glitched and display "This plot is reserved for 's new home." But now there's another even worse glitch involving villagers moving in that I believe is still being studied because its effects are far-reaching and its hard to pin down the exact cause and ways to fix it.



Aw hecc. Thank you for telling me. Do we know if it'll be fixed in 1.1.5? I'm really looking forward to adopting somebody.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Succulent said:


> FraudulentDimetrodon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... they fixed the glitch where, if a villager is forced out and then adopted, the plot would be glitched and display "This plot is reserved for 's new home." But now there's another even worse glitch involving villagers moving in that I believe is still being studied because its effects are far-reaching and its hard to pin down the exact cause and ways to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw hecc. Thank you for telling me. Do we know if it'll be fixed in 1.1.5? I'm really looking forward to adopting somebody.
Click to expand...


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news! I'm also looking to adopt villagers, so I get it. There's no way to know when the next patch is coming/what the contents of that patch will be. I know that there are people reporting this glitch to Nintendo, but it seems to be quite a doozy; it may be difficult to fix, but we can't know for sure. There's also lots of misinformation going around/no one is quite sure of exactly what's going on.

We can only be patient, report the glitch if it happens, and be careful of when we're going online, especially if we have/are planning to have open plots.


----------



## LegendaryToastr

lambshu said:


> how do i end an online play session as host? like if i just want to kick everyone out at the same time. just want to know in advance


Press the minus button then "end session"

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



MasterM64 said:


> I think it is based on the actual amount you wished if I'm not mistaken. I could be wrong of course. lol Does anyone possibly know the answer to this question?


You are correct. The number of stars that will spawn will be based on the amount you wished on. I think the stars stop spawning after a certain amount wished on, but I'm not sure ;/


----------



## MasterM64

@MiniPocketWorld 


LegendaryToastr said:


> ...
> 
> You are correct. The number of stars that will spawn will be based on the amount you wished on. I think the stars stop spawning after a certain amount wished on, but I'm not sure ;/



Thank you! That’s what I thought, but I’m glad to have confirmation now!


----------



## Succulent

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news! I'm also looking to adopt villagers, so I get it. There's no way to know when the next patch is coming/what the contents of that patch will be. I know that there are people reporting this glitch to Nintendo, but it seems to be quite a doozy; it may be difficult to fix, but we can't know for sure. There's also lots of misinformation going around/no one is quite sure of exactly what's going on.
> 
> We can only be patient, report the glitch if it happens, and be careful of when we're going online, especially if we have/are planning to have open plots.



Thank you so much for taking your time and explaining this to me.

It's really quite sad. I was so looking forward to trading. Let's hope they are able to fix it in some upcomming patches. 
I've read the document you had attached to the previous post, it does seem quite scary, especially if you don't own any amiibos/amiibo cards yourself. Plus, that you can get it by simply having a patch open and visiting someone is a shame as well. Makes me scared to even do item trading.

But bottomline: thank you for informing me so detailed and thank you for taking your time to answer my question.


----------



## Darkwing

Sorry if this is a strange question. It’s about adopting/moving out villagers!
I have the max 10 villagers right now. Let’s say I want to adopt a villager from another town that is in boxes. In my own town, one of my current villagers has said they want to move out.
What timing should my town be in, in order to adopt the new villager that’s in boxes? Can I invite them right after having the move out conversation with my current villager, or does my current villager also need to be in boxes, or should it be the day after my current villager moves out?
I want to make sure that I’m able to adopt the new villager, and not risk having a random villager take the newly opened plot. I’ve never adopted before so I’m not sure how it works, any help is appreciated! I hope my question makes sense!


----------



## Aliya

Hi! I have two questions
1. Can villagers (not the same one) ask to move two days in a row? 
Beau asked to move today, but I told him to stay and I'm trying to get someone else to move out instead. I really don't want to time travel if I can avoid it.

2. Can villagers ask to move out on Fishing Tourney and other event days?


----------



## Spooky.

Do villagers always put furniture you give them into their house? I made a workbench for Aurora because she didn't have one (and ngl I want to get more DIYs) in hopes she would put it in her house. 

Also, if she does put it in her house, will she actually use it like the villagers who already have a workbench use theirs?


----------



## elphieluvr

Spooky. said:


> Do villagers always put furniture you give them into their house? I made a workbench for Aurora because she didn't have one (and ngl I want to get more DIYs) in hopes she would put it in her house.
> 
> Also, if she does put it in her house, will she actually use it like the villagers who already have a workbench use theirs?



You don’t have to give her one. Most villagers only have a workbench in their interior while they’re crafting. It replaces something else in their interior, then disappears when they’re not using it.


----------



## Spooky.

elphieluvr said:


> You don’t have to give her one. Most villagers only have a workbench in their interior while they’re crafting. It replaces something else in their interior, then disappears when they’re not using it.



Dang really? I didn't know that. I've never seen her crafting anything in her house and assumed it was because she didn't appear to have one, so I made her one and gifted it to her.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'm getting ready to auction a villager and want to replace their plot with another villager the day after. I do NOT want to pick up a voided villager from my friends, _so how does void clearing work? _ I want to make sure the person clears their void before coming to pick my villager up.


----------



## Vallyn

I was wondering if someone can explain and help me, when it comes to Time Traveling, Cycling Villagers, and Nook Miles.

I wanted to know how to move out people you do want and keep people that you do want, I know TT(Time Travel), can be used to help but how? How can I keep say Chevre on my island but get Marina out?

If I Time Travel Forward how do I go back? For instance say I go forward a day at a time a week, can I go back to today or no? What about months ahead. Outside of turnips, can you just repeat the same week over and over?

People already own / offering up hundreds of Nook Miles Tickets for popular villagers, trading for items, and such. How do people get so many without glitching, or using bells from the glitching trick. Is there some sort of TT trick where you do a certain amount of dailies each day or something else?

Also, how does Amiibo's work in the game, and cycling.


----------



## Fiain

Question!

So I've seen people say multiple things about what happens with your 10th and last plot. Some people have said that if it's open, it'll be treated like the rest of the plots - someone random will move in the next day. Others I've seen have said it stays open (like in NL) until you invite someone/pick someone up from the void of another town.

Which is it? If I have my 10th plot open, do I have a few days to go hunting for a villager I love on the islands, or will I need to fill it that day?


----------



## Vallyn

Fiain said:


> Question!
> 
> So I've seen people say multiple things about what happens with your 10th and last plot. Some people have said that if it's open, it'll be treated like the rest of the plots - someone random will move in the next day. Others I've seen have said it stays open (like in NL) until you invite someone/pick someone up from the void of another town.
> 
> Which is it? If I have my 10th plot open, do I have a few days to go hunting for a villager I love on the islands, or will I need to fill it that day?



I haven't had anyone move out just yet, but the 10th plot was filled by a random villager. I don't know if it's different if you have already had 10.


----------



## Chea

RandomSanity said:


> No he doesn't actually, he gives me the option to move someone else's house and gives me their kit just fine. Maybe read my post before you make a rude response.


I'm sorry if I sounded rude, I didn't mean it. Anyway it must be a bug because I changed my mind when moving the shop and everything worked fine


----------



## Blaire

Okay so Idk where else to ask this but.
Is it more likely to encounter villagers you have voided on mystery island tours?
Iv'e voided both soleil and ozzie and have encountered them way more times than i assume would be normal otherwise lol.


----------



## spacewalker

if i've invited someone to my campsite for the third time via amiibo, but i dont invite them to come live on my island that day, does this lock me out of getting them as a villager?

its Gaston's third visit, but it's also past midnight for me, and i really cant find a good spot to put his housing plot - i really want him living close to me, since he's my fave, but ive never used amiibo cards before, and i'm worried about losing my chance to get him. if that's the case, i'll just throw a housing plot down and relocate it later, but i already have like four houses i need to rotate with eachother, and it'd be much easier if i could just wait a day and invite him back over tomorrow...but idk if thats an option


----------



## Lady Timpani

How do Celeste’s visits work? Does she only show up on nights there’s a shower? She’s in my town for the second time, and this time she gave me a DIY recipe, but I haven’t seen any shooting stars either time she’s been here, and my villagers haven’t mentioned any, either.


----------



## rianne

Lady Timpani said:


> How do Celeste’s visits work? Does she only show up on nights there’s a shower? She’s in my town for the second time, and this time she gave me a DIY recipe, but I haven’t seen any shooting stars either time she’s been here, and my villagers haven’t mentioned any, either.


No, she can show up when there isn't a meteor shower. It's random.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

There can also be a meteor shower without her.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

If someone else comes to my town to wish on shooting stars, will star fragments show up in their town the next day? Or will they only show up for me since I'm the host?

Edit: I figured it out. They will receive star fragments even if they visit someone else's town and wish upon stars!


----------



## Pickler

I keep hearing igb from other people on this forum. What does igb stand for?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Pickler said:


> I keep hearing igb from other people on this forum. What does igb stand for?


In-game bells. It distinguishes their preferred payment method from TBT, which is the forum currency.


----------



## IndiaHawker

When placing ramps, can they be placed horizontally or vertically? Or just vertically? Please and thanks


----------



## Khaelis

IndiaHawker said:


> When placing ramps, can they be placed horizontally or vertically? Or just vertically? Please and thanks



They can be placed both vertically and horizontally.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Awesome thanks! How wide are they please?


----------



## Ras

Do we ever get faster mail service?


----------



## Khaelis

IndiaHawker said:


> Awesome thanks! How wide are they please?



2 "tiles" wide, and I believe 3 or 4 tiles long.


----------



## Spooky.

What's a decent way to make bells in NH? I never seem to have enough and even selling fish and bugs I don't make very much...


----------



## DJStarstryker

Spooky. said:


> What's a decent way to make bells in NH? I never seem to have enough and even selling fish and bugs I don't make very much...



Is your game northern or southern hemisphere?

If you're in northern, you can try tarantula hunting. It has to be at night, after 7pm. You can do it on your own island, but it's easier if you get a tarantula island. There's some videos on YouTube and such that describes all of that. 

You can buy turnips on Sundays and then keep track of prices in your town. If you have an online subscription you can look for towns to sell your turnips in that have high profits. 

Besides those things, the best thing to do is just to go fishing and bug catching. Make sure to save the high value bugs and fish for when Flick (bugs) and CJ (fish) visits.


----------



## Khaelis

Spooky. said:


> What's a decent way to make bells in NH? I never seem to have enough and even selling fish and bugs I don't make very much...



Make note of different hot items. Hoard materials every day -- go around chopping wood, bonking rocks, etc. Some hot items sell for A LOT of Bells, for very little material. 

Half my Bells are probably from selling hot items at Nook's Cranny.


----------



## tajikey

Lady Timpani said:


> How do Celeste’s visits work? Does she only show up on nights there’s a shower? She’s in my town for the second time, and this time she gave me a DIY recipe, but I haven’t seen any shooting stars either time she’s been here, and my villagers haven’t mentioned any, either.



Celeste will show for a meteor shower, but finding Celeste doesn't mean you'll have a meteor shower. You'll know there will be a meteor shower because Isabelle will include it as part of her morning announcements. They run from 7p to 4a, and there are tons. I believe I wished on 200 or so in less than 2 hours.

Also, I believe the max amount of star fragments (Aries, Large, and Small) on any given day is 30. What's odd is I've found the beach can only hold 15. Once cleared, and after 12p, 15 more show up (at least that's how it worked for me). It obviously depends on how many you wished on the night before, but heads up on that.


----------



## Dougiemac

Can you at some point buy or make a pond to put fish in like a koi pond that would be in some restaurant??


----------



## terminator

Do villagers still give you a picture when you achieve max friendship with them? I haven't managed to get any or have seen anyone talking about them.


----------



## NinjaNin

Isabelle mentioned something about a contest that ended yesterday in the morning announcement. Does anyone know what that is about?


----------



## Mayor Luff

xSuperMario64x said:


> If someone else comes to my town to wish on shooting stars, will star fragments show up in their town the next day? Or will they only show up for me since I'm the host?
> 
> Edit: I figured it out. They will receive star fragments even if they visit someone else's town and wish upon stars!


Are you sure? My boyfriend came to my town when I had Celeste and no scheduled meteor shower and he didn't get anything.


----------



## Splinter

After speaking to Sable a few times she starts giving you bags of something. I must have skimmed through the original text cos I have no idea where they go or what they are for, something to do with customizing stuff. She's handed me like 4 bags so far and I've no idea how to use what she's giving me. Is it like some sort of extra customization option for certain furniture pieces or something?


----------



## NinjaNin

Anyone know if you time travel to sometime in the cherry blossom after April 11th if you can still get the cherry blossom recipes?


----------



## Ras

Can you delete custom designs and if so, how?


----------



## Lumbridge

Anyone know why K.K. Slider is playing in my town on a Friday night? Is it because there's a fishing tourney on his usual Saturday (11/4)?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Anybody else have K.K. in their town today? I'm not a TTer so it's Friday, and I'm not really sure why he's here. Does he come Fridays and Saturdays now?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Ras said:


> Can you delete custom designs and if so, how?


Just select them from the menu and one of the options will be erase!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mayor Luff said:


> Are you sure? My boyfriend came to my town when I had Celeste and no scheduled meteor shower and he didn't get anything.


If there's no meteor shower then that's why he didn't get any star fragments lol


----------



## rianne

Splinter said:


> After speaking to Sable a few times she starts giving you bags of something. I must have skimmed through the original text cos I have no idea where they go or what they are for, something to do with customizing stuff. She's handed me like 4 bags so far and I've no idea how to use what she's giving me. Is it like some sort of extra customization option for certain furniture pieces or something?


Yes, when you customize stuff that allows patterns right before your pro design options, it gives a list of Sable's patterns. Some are super cute like the standard gingham print, there's one with pizzas. . .

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Lady Timpani said:


> Anybody else have K.K. in their town today? I'm not a TTer so it's Friday, and I'm not really sure why he's here. Does he come Fridays and Saturdays now?


Fishing tourney tomorrow.


----------



## GnarMar

Hello everyone, I have a couple of quick questions about villagers moving out. Can you find villagers on nook mile islands when you have a villager in boxes (moving out)? Also, is it possible that Nook will move a random in before there is ever an open plot (ie during the night between when the villager is in boxes and there is an "empty plot")?


----------



## RandomSanity

Lady Timpani said:


> Anybody else have K.K. in their town today? I'm not a TTer so it's Friday, and I'm not really sure why he's here. Does he come Fridays and Saturdays now?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> 
> Just select them from the menu and one of the options will be erase!


I'm also not a TT and he is in my town today as well. My villagers have been talking about some mysterious event happening on my island 'soon' and I always just assumed it was KK and/or Egg day. We'll have to see if he shows up tomorrow, maybe he has some pre-egg day family time set aside for Saturday so he came early


----------



## Saylor

GnarMar said:


> Hello everyone, I have a couple of quick questions about villagers moving out. Can you find villagers on nook mile islands when you have a villager in boxes (moving out)? Also, is it possible that Nook will move a random in before there is ever an open plot (ie during the night between when the villager is in boxes and there is an "empty plot")?


I just tried this out since I have someone in boxes today and no empty plots, and I didn't have a villager show up on my mystery island, so I'd guess the villager in boxes needs to be completely moved out first. I'm not totally sure about your second question, though.


----------



## GnarMar

Saylor said:


> I just tried this out since I have someone in boxes today and no empty plots, and I didn't have a villager show up on my mystery island, so I'd guess the villager in boxes needs to be completely moved out first. I'm not totally sure about your second question, though.


Thank you very much! I am assuming if you can't recruit then Nook likely also cannot invite a random until the lot is empty for a day. I really wish there was an option to hold Nook off from selling the land for as long as we wanted. Hoarding Nook Miles is annoying haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Does anyone know if each wand has a different function or if they all do the same thing? If they're not unique besides the design of the wand then I don't see the point in crafting more than one.


----------



## danioof

Lumbridge said:


> Anyone know why K.K. Slider is playing in my town on a Friday night? Is it because there's a fishing tourney on his usual Saturday (11/4)?


He's in my town today too! You might be right, maybe there can only be one event a day


----------



## DespairSyndrome

Hey guys, quick question I couldn't find the answer for:

My friend just got the game and I am planning to to let him adopt Flora from my island.
When she is in boxes, can he invite her to his island before he puts down the three plots Nook gives as part of the storyline? Or can he only invite her on the 7th plot once the campsite villager (sixth villager) moves in?

I'm asking cause I am sure you can invite villagers from Nook Miles islands before placing the three plots but I am not sure if you can invite them from a friend's town. I want to make sure so I won't accidentally void Flora. (；・∀・)

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Misty

Is there a way to earn 20 Nook Miles or to spend 80 of them? My counter being at ##,#80 is annoying me.


----------



## DJStarstryker

xSuperMario64x said:


> Does anyone know if each wand has a different function or if they all do the same thing? If they're not unique besides the design of the wand then I don't see the point in crafting more than one.



No, they just look different.


----------



## puprot

hey, i was wondering how long it takes for the resident services building to be made? i have all the requirements met (5 villagers, bridge built, 3 of the house loans paid off, nooks cranny upgraded) and i've timeskipped quite a lot. im at may 12th right now, but it's still a tent. should i wait longer? is there something im missing?


----------



## Miss Misty

puprot said:


> hey, i was wondering how long it takes for the resident services building to be made? i have all the requirements met (5 villagers, bridge built, 3 of the house loans paid off, nooks cranny upgraded) and i've timeskipped quite a lot. im at may 12th right now, but it's still a tent. should i wait longer? is there something im missing?


Do you have the museum built? I think that might be required.


----------



## Spooky.

Is there a list of the number of uses for tools before they break?

Also is it confirmed that customizing tools resets the counter?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is the desert cactus an item you can get in the game? Or is it one of the many items removed?


----------



## Shiluc

Quick TT question as a newbie. So, say I want to cycle some villagers out, and once I'm done, I go back to real time. What kind of adverse effects would I see compared to if I just played normally?


----------



## JKBUK

So with the fishing tourney tomorrow, you need 300 points for the gold trophy, but CJ will also take points for his items. Does the trophy bank on you having 300 points banked at the end, or having just accumulated that many? This is already going to be such a grind (stupid eggs)


----------



## PaperCat

what is the pan flute used for? or is it just a fun little thing to make noise with?


----------



## lucitine

Are there any perfect fruits in NH? i've just noticed that I haven't seen any or heard of anyone having any.


----------



## Ras

PaperCat said:


> what is the pan flute used for? or is it just a fun little thing to make noise with?



It's just for fun.


----------



## Vallyn

lucitine said:


> Are there any perfect fruits in NH? i've just noticed that I haven't seen any or heard of anyone having any.



Sadly not right now.


----------



## lucitine

Vallyn said:


> Sadly not right now.


aw dang. okie then. maybe in a future update! itd be cool if perfect fruits auto filled up the fruit bar.


----------



## meo

Any multiple switch owners out there? Curious about how online works for you.

So, if you have two Switch's and you link the same nintendo account to both which links your online membership to both. You redownload the digital to both consoles which is two separate towns (since save data is on the console itself). Are you able to local multiplayer between your two or do you have to have an entirely separate nintendo account/online membership for the second switch?


----------



## Chlobear

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Usually, you'll have a villager or two in either the Able Sisters' shop or the Museum. Have you checked there already?



I didn't realise they could visit places as such! That's pretty cool I never checked, I restarted the game and checked her home, she was asleep then and back roaming around the next day hehe, thank you for your help I wish I'd seen this earlier! My internet is not the kindest to me


----------



## Sheep Villager

Sheep Villager said:


> Does anyone know if villagers still show off letters you write to them? I quite enjoy writing letters to mine but I'm holding off on that since I had a bad experience in New Leaf where someone who adopted one of my old villagers made fun of my letters since the villager showed one off.
> 
> I enjoy adopting out my villagers but I don't want a repeat of that incident.



Still seeking an answer to this!



Dougiemac said:


> Can you at some point buy or make a pond to put fish in like a koi pond that would be in some restaurant??



There is a pond furniture item but if you wanted to place fish in it, that isn't doable. It's just a decoration. 

Outdoors you could terraform a new pond but again, you can't exactly put fish in it. It'll just be a small area of water that spawns pond fish for fishing.​


----------



## Applebunny

When can we start inviting villagers in from islands? When an animal is in boxes, or does the plot have to be empty?


----------



## Spooky.

Shiluc said:


> Quick TT question as a newbie. So, say I want to cycle some villagers out, and once I'm done, I go back to real time. What kind of adverse effects would I see compared to if I just played normally?



The only thing traveling backwards can do that's negative is spoil any turnips you have. Otherwise it doesn't really change anything.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Does villager stop fishing outside when the fishing tourney is over? After the tournament at 6pm, my villagers returned to doing normal things but when I came back to play at around 1230am, all of the villagers outside return to fishing and having dialog about the tournament. Is this a glitch?


----------



## LosJamba

Just wondering if there's a way to make a villager change clothes and prevent them from changing back to their default outfit?


----------



## Pink Issyboo

Is there a limit to how many items I can bury on my island?  I have a whole bunch of decor I want to bury for now and unearth in the future, but I'm worried if items will start disappearing the moment I reach some limit.


----------



## Mars Adept

What do the golden tools do that makes them different from their more common counterparts?


----------



## Miss Misty

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> What do the golden tools do that makes them different from their more common counterparts?


They last a lot longer (they do break eventually, though). I don't have the golden watering can yet, but it might have a larger radius than the normal one. Durability + aesthetic for most of them though, I imagine.


----------



## Mars Adept

Miss Misty said:


> They last a lot longer (they do break eventually, though). I don't have the golden watering can yet, but it might have a larger radius than the normal one. Durability + aesthetic for most of them though, I imagine.



Do they not have special abilities like they did in previous games?


----------



## Bk1234

What are the specifications regarding tree planting? (How many spaces apart, etc.)


----------



## Hoosker

Hi guys! 
Does anyone know if it's possible to place villager houses on the beach?
I have all 3 Octopus villagers and I'm trying to plan out where I want their little village.


----------



## Miss Misty

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Do they not have special abilities like they did in previous games?


I haven't played most of the previous games. And, as I don't TT, I only have the slingshot unlocked at the moment. It only fires one pellet per shot, just like the normal slingshot. It lasts a lot longer, though.


----------



## Mars Adept

Hoosker said:


> Hi guys!
> Does anyone know if it's possible to place villager houses on the beach?
> I have all 3 Octopus villagers and I'm trying to plan out where I want their little village.



Yes, it is depending where on the beach you’re placing it. I have four villager houses on the beach near each other.


----------



## peachmilke

miyac said:


> So I have a question. Today someone moved out so I had an empty plot. I then invited someone from a tour so that plot now says sold.
> 
> After that I bought a plot from Tom, I then went to a tour and I'm not getting any more villagers. So tomorrow will I have time to do more tours to invite someone to that plot? or will tomorrow already be sold to a random villager?


You can villager search tomorrow to sell that plot to someone


----------



## StiX

What needs to be crafted for Zipper tomorrow? Just the furniture items?


----------



## thedeepestdaydream

Do I have to roll credits before villagers will decide to leave on their own? I have all 10 villagers and the campsite open, but haven't gotten to K. K. yet.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

thedeepestdaydream said:


> Do I have to roll credits before villagers will decide to leave on their own? I have all 10 villagers and the campsite open, but haven't gotten to K. K. yet.



Nope. I've been at the 6 villager mark for a while, and I just got my first move out request the other day.


----------



## Pink Issyboo

Hoosker said:


> Hi guys!
> Does anyone know if it's possible to place villager houses on the beach?
> I have all 3 Octopus villagers and I'm trying to plan out where I want their little village.


Yes it is


----------



## kentai

where is everyone getting these Zen Walls? I have been checking the redeemable NM Terminal everyday since launch still nothing 

is it all rng?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

kentai said:


> where is everyone getting these Zen Walls? I have been checking the redeemable NM Terminal everyday since launch still nothing
> 
> is it all rng?



You're talking about the Zen Fence, right? Yeah, that's just RNG.

If you make a LF thread in the Nook's Cranny, I'm sure you'll find someone willing to trade the recipe. Actually, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to mention this on this board, but I do have the recipe available at my NM Terminal today. So if you're interested, feel free to PM me!


----------



## coderp

Are Orange-windflowers a hybrid? My shop seems to be selling them, so I got quite a few since they stack and also can be put in storage!! I love the windflowers.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

coderp said:


> Are Orange-windflowers a hybrid? My shop seems to be selling them, so I got quite a few since they stack and also can be put in storage!! I love the windflowers.



Unfortunately not. Orange is a default color for Windflowers, unlike the other flowers which usually have orange hybrids. Most other flowers have yellow as a basic color; Windflowers I guess have orange and don't have a yellow variant.


----------



## coderp

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Unfortunately not. Orange is a default color for Windflowers, unlike the other flowers which usually have orange hybrids. Most other flowers have yellow as a basic color; Windflowers I guess have orange and don't have a yellow variant.


Interesting. Thank you for the clarification!!


----------



## John Wick

Are there mannequins like in NL?

I know there is the wand, but I have no interest in that.

I want to be able to put (dressed) mannequins outside, or is that yet another thing they've removed?


----------



## DreamyJester

If there's a villager in my campsite, can friends ask them to move in to their own town?


----------



## rianne

DreamyJester said:


> If there's a villager in my campsite, can friends ask them to move in to their own town?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## Saga

John Wick said:


> Are there mannequins like in NL?
> 
> I know there is the wand, but I have no interest in that.
> 
> I want to be able to put (dressed) mannequins outside, or is that yet another thing they've removed?



I haven't seen any mannequins yet, but it's possible they might be added in a future update.


----------



## Katy88

Can you bury turnips to stop them from rotting during the week? I don't TT so that's not an issue, I'd just like to put them somewhere other than my house.


----------



## Lady Timpani

StiX said:


> What needs to be crafted for Zipper tomorrow? Just the furniture items?


Yep! I just talked to him and he said not to worry about the clothing items.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Katy88 said:


> Can you bury turnips to stop them from rotting during the week? I don't TT so that's not an issue, I'd just like to put them somewhere other than my house.



Burying turnips doesn't stop them from rotting. If you don't TT, then they won't rot until the Sunday after you bought them (1 week later). You only get 1 week to sell them.


----------



## Toska

So, I have a question about the amiibo cards. I currently have 10 villagers, but got a dreamie amiibo card. Is the "kicking out a villager" thing still a deal? Or do I have to wait until one of my villagers asks about moving for me to scan them in? I'd like to get them in asap, so if the kicking out is still an option (bc I'm not sure if it's a glitch) I'd like to do so.


----------



## Helada10

Does anybody know if easter eggs get rotten or something after easter event ends?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Chloe-Auroura said:


> So, I have a question about the amiibo cards. I currently have 10 villagers, but got a dreamie amiibo card. Is the "kicking out a villager" thing still a deal? Or do I have to wait until one of my villagers asks about moving for me to scan them in? I'd like to get them in asap, so if the kicking out is still an option (bc I'm not sure if it's a glitch) I'd like to do so.



When the amiibo villager wants to move in (after inviting them to camp 3 times) they will ask to negotiate with a villager. You can then choose who to replace with the amiibo villager. You do not need an open plot or someone to be moving to have amiibos move in.​


----------



## Yoshisaur

If you are inactive or time travel too much will villagers leave on their own? I was always gutted when a villager I loved left in New Leaf after I'd take breaks


----------



## mizzsnow

has anyone made a hybrid guide?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Yoshisaur said:


> If you are inactive or time travel too much will villagers leave on their own? I was always gutted when a villager I loved left in New Leaf after I'd take breaks


Nope, a villager thinking about leaving will not move out until you talk to them no matter how long you leave


----------



## Adlehyde

Does anyone know if the Western Theme is actually in New Horizons? I assume they would be because Sahara still gives out the Western Vista and the Western Desert flooring. But I've so far not seen any piece of furniture from that and I'm concerned they're not in this.


----------



## Mu~

Do you need a villager of each personality to unlock something like in previous games?

In acnl sometimes Reese would buy "furniture" in general for a higher price, can this happen here as well or only specific items?


----------



## Dizzardy

So I finally decided to check out Harvey's Island.....and I'm wondering do you have to use Amiibo to get access the models?

Can you not just use villagers from your town without having to scan their Amiibo?

Seems kinda lame to lock even your own villagers behind an amiibo...


----------



## Spooky.

Is any non-diy item considered 'trash' or something? Isabelle keeps telling me I have to much junk laying around the island yet the only thing I can think of are the items I have around that I bought from the cranny to decorate with (like toys for a playground, mugs and food items for tables, etc)


----------



## Sheep Villager

Dizzardy said:


> So I finally decided to check out Harvey's Island.....and I'm wondering do you have to use Amiibo to get access the models?
> 
> Can you not just use villagers from your town without having to scan their Amiibo?
> 
> Seems kinda lame to lock even your own villagers behind an amiibo...



You can use your town villagers. It's hidden away in a weirdly sneaky way. Go in the room arranging menu and there should be a tab to add villagers (like how you have tabs for wall hangings, furniture, floors etc.) Dunno why they chose to do it like that. I definitely missed it the first time too.​


----------



## Yoshisaur

mizzsnow said:


> has anyone made a hybrid guide?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> 
> Nope, a villager thinking about leaving will not move out until you talk to them no matter how long you leave


Thank you so much  I forever left flowers in Pekoe's empty spot in New Leaf lol. So glad I don't have to re-live that trauma haha


----------



## Ras

Yoshisaur said:


> If you are inactive or time travel too much will villagers leave on their own? I was always gutted when a villager I loved left in New Leaf after I'd take breaks



You can’t lose villagers like that in NH. They will always ask to leave and stay if you don’t talk to them about it  Be warned that you can’t change your mind if you agree to let them move (in NL, they’d sometimes say, “I’m sad to be leaving” and you could tell them to stay).


----------



## Hoosker

I'm sure this has been answered in another thread or even earlier in this one, but I feel like it'd take me ages to search through and find an answer.
But just to confirm, when you adopt a starter villager from another player, they move to your town with their FULL house/furniture interior, correct?


----------



## kurisu

i know amiibo campsite villagers will specifically ask which villager to kick out if you invite them to move in, but what about nook mile islanders? i got kid cat as my 10th villager while looking for ankha and was forced to give him her plot, but i want to make sure next time i go villager hunting again i don't kick out someone i want to keep


----------



## effluo

I’m curious if I’m just having bad luck with shooting stars.
I haven’t gotten any yet. I look up at the sky on clear nights and the two times I’ve had Celeste and nothing. I stayed looking at the sky for about half hour to hour increments and nada? Just bad luck or am I missing something obvious and just a little dumb.


----------



## Burumun

kurisu said:


> i know amiibo campsite villagers will specifically ask which villager to kick out if you invite them to move in, but what about nook mile islanders? i got kid cat as my 10th villager while looking for ankha and was forced to give him her plot, but i want to make sure next time i go villager hunting again i don't kick out someone i want to keep


You won't get mystery islanders if you don't have an open plot. You can still get random campers, and it seems they choose someone to kick out, but they'll let you know who. 



effluo said:


> I’m curious if I’m just having bad luck with shooting stars.
> I haven’t gotten any yet. I look up at the sky on clear nights and the two times I’ve had Celeste and nothing. I stayed looking at the sky for about half hour to hour increments and nada? Just bad luck or am I missing something obvious and just a little dumb.


Celeste isn't tied to meteor showers, she seems to be random, and shooting stars are just rare normally. If you're going to have a meteor shower, Isabelle will let you know.


----------



## J087

Campsite question:

I have 10 residents on the island. Today there's a campsite visitor.
If I were to invite the visitor, without anyone deciding to moving out, what will happen?
Or will someone be forced to move out and there's nothing I can do?


----------



## marieheiwa

how many tiles do two buildings need between each other (shops and museum)?


----------



## Saah

J087 said:


> Campsite question:
> 
> I have 10 residents on the island. Today there's a campsite visitor.
> If I were to invite the visitor, without anyone deciding to moving out, what will happen?
> Or will someone be forced to move out and there's nothing I can do?


You can ask your campsite visitor, they'll call Tom Nook, say no at first, and then say there might be someone willing to give them their spot on the island. That villager is random. They'll say the villager's name, and you have the option to say "yes, kick them out!" or "nevermind!". You miiight be able to change the chosen villager by resetting (quit the game before it autosaves), but I'm not sure if that's true. It's worth a try.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Kicks is in my plaza today and I also noticed there are three chairs set up? Idk if they were there the last time he came, and when I sit in them nothing happens. Anybody know if there's a reason they're there?


----------



## Toska

Can you move a building twice? For example, my nooks cranny doesn't match up with my paths. So if I moved it once would I be able to move it again for another 50,000 bells? I'd really hope so, but I don't want to have it in an unwanted place. Thanks!


----------



## Saah

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Can you move a building twice? For example, my nooks cranny doesn't match up with my paths. So if I moved it once would I be able to move it again for another 50,000 bells? I'd really hope so, but I don't want to have it in an unwanted place. Thanks!


As many times as you want! I've moved a few villagers' houses countless times (I just couldn't get it right!), and Ables twice!


----------



## Toska

Oh thank you! A lot of my buildings don't match up with my pathing, so this is very helpful!


----------



## Ras

Is this pond too small to naturally support life?







I can get a fish by using bait, but I have yet to see one spawn on its own.


----------



## Red Cat

marieheiwa said:


> how many tiles do two buildings need between each other (shops and museum)?


Just one between them if you're placing them side-by-side.



Ras said:


> Is this pond too small to naturally support life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get a fish by using bait, but I have yet to see one spawn on its own.


I think fish can spawn there. I've had them spawn in a 4 x 4 octagonal pond and a 3 x 3 square pond. So that pond should work.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Does anyone know if the Switch Joycons can just be bad at detecting amiibo? My joycons won't detect my Kabuki amiibo card at all. (Yes, it's an official Nintendo amiibo, gotten out of a pack and before the Etsy fakes even started being a thing.) I checked the Kabuki amiibo with the 3DS and Happy Home Designer, no issues. But I noticed it can be hard to make the joycons detect amiibos at all sometimes. It's like the sensor isn't very powerful since it's in/under that right joycon analog stick.

I don't have any other Switch controllers yet, but plan to buy a pro controller at some point. Hopefully that will work better.


----------



## kojuuro

Is it possible to catch cockroaches in your house to donate to Blathers?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Let's say Person A and Person B both have a villager in boxes, on the same day.

Person B wants Person A's boxed villager, but doesn't have a fully empty plot, just one villager in boxes.  Would they be able to pick up Person A's villager, or would they have to fuss with the time travel to clear space?


----------



## Ras

Red Cat said:


> I think fish can spawn there. I've had them spawn in a 4 x 4 octagonal pond and a 3 x 3 square pond. So that pond should work.



Thanks.


----------



## gravyplz

Question! 
If my villager is in boxes , can I go to a mystery island to invite another villager to move in, or do I need to wait for the villager in boxes to move out / empty it's plot ( I want to avoid a random move in)

Thanks !


----------



## OLoveLy

Hello ! I have a question about the windows of player's house.   
We see a "ronde shape" window in this picture and I don't know how to get it... ^^

Like this one on the pictures : 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245264245333168130


----------



## lambshu

hi! does anyone know if i can TT backwards to the start of april to farm a few sakura petals / diy recipes, or is that event gone and locked behind internet updates like bunny day?


----------



## KhalidPrecious

How do I kick villagers out?


----------



## theravenboys

Label was on my island for the first time today. She gave me a Tailor Ticket, but...idk how to use it?? I read it would just automatically work with the first item I purchased, but I went into the fitting room and bought one item (it cost 2,040 bells) and I was still charged the full price. I didn’t notice if the tailor ticket was an item in my inventory or something that was automatically applied without being an actual item, but it’s possible my inventory could have been full when she gave it to me...would that affect it?


----------



## Envy

Probably an easy question to answer, but I don't know:

I had a villager ask to move today, and I accepted.

When will I be able to go to Nook Miles Islands for villagers to select for that spot? Today (unlikely, but IDK), tomorrow when they're in boxes, or the next day when the plot is empty?



theravenboys said:


> Label was on my island for the first time today. She gave me a Tailor Ticket, but...idk how to use it?? I read it would just automatically work with the first item I purchased, but I went into the fitting room and bought one item (it cost 2,040 bells) and I was still charged the full price. I didn’t notice if the tailor ticket was an item in my inventory or something that was automatically applied without being an actual item, but it’s possible my inventory could have been full when she gave it to me...would that affect it?



She came to my island for the first time today, as well. I noticed that she said she's going to _mail_ them, which means we won't have them until tomorrow.


----------



## theravenboys

Envy said:


> She came to my island for the first time today, as well. I noticed that she said she's going to _mail_ them, which means we won't have them until tomorrow.



Ah I didn’t even catch that, thank you! I was a little worried I’d gotten it but accidentally sold it to Timmy and Tommy or something lol


----------



## Chea

Does the upgraded Nook's Cranny stay open from 8am to 10pm?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

kojuuro said:


> Is it possible to catch ****roaches in your house to donate to Blathers?



No. You can't use your tools inside buildings.




			
				chea said:
			
		

> Does the upgraded Nook's Cranny stay open from 8am to 10pm?



Yes, apparently. I've been to a few islands with the upgraded Nook's Cranny and the operating hours are the same.


----------



## Saah

Question: can someone please make me a list of the number of different colors each flower can have? I don't want to know either which colors they are or how to get them, because I want to find that out for myself! But I don't want to waste my time with a flower species if I already got all possible colors from it, either...



stardrop-crossing said:


> Let's say Person A and Person B both have a villager in boxes, on the same day.
> 
> Person B wants Person A's boxed villager, but doesn't have a fully empty plot, just one villager in boxes.  Would they be able to pick up Person A's villager, or would they have to fuss with the time travel to clear space?





gravyplz said:


> Question!
> If my villager is in boxes , can I go to a mystery island to invite another villager to move in, or do I need to wait for the villager in boxes to move out / empty it's plot ( I want to avoid a random move in)
> 
> Thanks !


Both of you will have to wait/TT a day. The vacant plot will definitely be open for one day, so no randoms will move in then.


OLoveLy said:


> Hello ! I have a question about the windows of player's house.
> We see a "ronde shape" window in this picture and I don't know how to get it... ^^
> 
> Like this one on the pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245264245333168130


The window shape changes according to the wallpaper in your house, all rose wallpapers have round windows.


KhalidPrecious said:


> How do I kick villagers out?


You can use amiibos, try your luck with a random campsite visitor if you get one (ask them to move in, they'll choose a random villager to kick out, you can say no if it isn't the one you were hoping for), or decrease your friendship with them until they have a cloud over their heads, then talk to them and they might be thinking about moving out. To decrease their friendship, don't talk to them (unless you see the cloud), hit them with a bug net, and reject any requests they might make.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Saah said:


> Question: can someone please make me a list of the number of different colors each flower can have? I don't want to know either which colors they are or how to get them, because I want to find that out for myself! But I don't want to waste my time with a flower species if I already got all possible colors from it, either...



Every flower has 3 primary colors and 3 hybrid colors. Roses have 6 hybrid colors.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Do you have to make the Star Wand from Celeste in order to get more DIYs from her?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do you have to make the Star Wand from Celeste in order to get more DIYs from her?



She gives you a new DIY recipe every time she visits your island.


----------



## Galactic Fork

In my house, when I press up on the dpad twice when the lights are off, the light turns blue.  What is that supposed to be for?  Can you change that color?


----------



## Saah

Galactic Fork said:


> In my house, when I press up on the dpad twice when the lights are off, the light turns blue.  What is that supposed to be for?  Can you change that color?


It's a choice between warm and cool white (yellow/blue, incandescent/fluorescent lamp). You can't change this, because they're not really colors, just warmth.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Did anyone remember seeing a fairus wheel in the trailers for the game?


----------



## effluo

I have a villager in boxes today.
Does that mean I can island hop today for a new villager? Or do I have to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## TinyPrincess

I was wondering if a villager will remember me if they move out but I bring them back with a amiibo card.
Does their memory of me just restarts? I have a villager I started the game with (Billy) and his house is the default interior. I want to keep Billy but I don't like his wallpaper and flooring. I want him with his original layout without him forgetting me... but I probably will have to sacrifice either way.


----------



## Feraligator

When Sable gives me fabric, it doesn't appear in my inventory, is this supposed to just be for conversation or does it go somewhere?


----------



## mugi

why aren't villagers showing up on my mystery island tours anymore?? do u need an open spot for them to show up?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

mugi said:


> why aren't villagers showing up on my mystery island tours anymore?? do u need an open spot for them to show up?



If you have the maximum number of residents on your island, you won't see any villagers on mystery islands.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Link that has a list of items in New Horizons that I have isn't working. I did not know if anyone happened to know (or really have a list of pictures) the variation colors of the soft serve ice cream lamp?


----------



## arkero

How would you usually charge for DIY recipes? Bells? NMT?


----------



## Red Cat

arkero said:


> How would you usually charge for DIY recipes? Bells? NMT?


Other DIY recipes seem most fair to me unless you're not looking for them.


----------



## Miss Misty

effluo said:


> I have a villager in boxes today.
> Does that mean I can island hop today for a new villager? Or do I have to wait until tomorrow?


You have to wait until tomorrow (or, well, today), when their house turns back into an available plot.



JezDayy said:


> When Sable gives me fabric, it doesn't appear in my inventory, is this supposed to just be for conversation or does it go somewhere?


It'll appear in your customization options when you customize an item whose fabric can be changed.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

TinyPrincess said:


> I was wondering if a villager will remember me if they move out but I bring them back with a amiibo card.
> Does their memory of me just restarts? I have a villager I started the game with (Billy) and his house is the default interior. I want to keep Billy but I don't like his wallpaper and flooring. I want him with his original layout without him forgetting me... but I probably will have to sacrifice either way.



Unfortunately, the villagers won't remember you if they move out and then move back in. You'll have to choose which is more important to you.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I have a question about the glitches surrounding moving in a villager from another person's town.

At what point am I "in the clear"?  I got a villager from someone yesterday, and today his correct house is there and he's properly inside and unpacking.  Should I wait a day? A couple of days?  I don't want want to visit other towns or have people in mine until I'm sure it won't cause an issue.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Does anyone happen to know if we may get more buildings in the future with DLC/updates?


----------



## Miss Misty

stardrop-crossing said:


> I have a question about the glitches surrounding moving in a villager from another person's town.
> 
> At what point am I "in the clear"?  I got a villager from someone yesterday, and today his correct house is there and he's properly inside and unpacking.  Should I wait a day? A couple of days?  I don't want want to visit other towns or have people in mine until I'm sure it won't cause an issue.


I think you should give it until tomorrow and see if he starts acting like a normal villager (i.e. you can go into his house, or you see him walking outside like normal) to be on the safe side. I haven't personally seen any stories of villagers acting normal and then glitching, so if he's normal tomorrow I'd say you're in the clear.


----------



## Mewyn

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Does anyone happen to know if we may get more buildings in the future with DLC/updates?


Yes! There have been hints in villagers' dialogues that the Roost Cafe will be back (it's a coffee shop where villagers and NPC sometimes come have a drink and where Keke usually holds its concerts), the museum will probably get an art section at some point and many believe there'll be more shops coming (in previous games there were a beauty salon, a gardening shop, Kicks had its own shop, etc. so there are many possibilities)


----------



## Saah

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Link that has a list of items in New Horizons that I have isn't working. I did not know if anyone happened to know (or really have a list of pictures) the variation colors of the soft serve ice cream lamp?


I use this spreadsheet, I did notice a couple of item colors missing but it was literally only two. No pictures, though.


----------



## Sheep Villager

If I place down some paths and then move a villager house on top of it, will the path remain under the house? It kills me slightly you can't place paths all the way under villager houses and I was wondering if I could cheat the system by first placing the path and THEN putting a house on.​


----------



## Saah

Sheep Villager said:


> If I place down some paths and then move a villager house on top of it, will the path remain under the house? It kills me slightly you can't place paths all the way under villager houses and I was wondering if I could cheat the system by first placing the path and THEN putting a house on.​


Nope! They even remove the path in front of their houses / beneath the stairs (most transparent tile row), that you can place back once the house is built.


----------



## spacewalker

im not really sure if i should post this here (sorry if i shouldnt!), since its not about anything in-game, but ive seen a lot of signatures here that have the New Horizons map icons of villagers - are the files of those available yet? and if so, where? ive been googling daily, and ive seen threads about it, but i cant actually find them anywhere


----------



## Spooky.

How long do villagers stay crafting an item?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Mewyn said:


> Yes! There have been hints in villagers' dialogues that the Roost Cafe will be back (it's a coffee shop where villagers and NPC sometimes come have a drink and where Keke usually holds its concerts), the museum will probably get an art section at some point and many believe there'll be more shops coming (in previous games there were a beauty salon, a gardening shop, Kicks had its own shop, etc. so there are many possibilities)


one of my villagers said they were hoping for some fancy clothing store and some fancy jewelry store. i can't remember what she called them. they were by a specific name. I suppose i will have to re do my island again in the future then. perhaps i will want to then anyway.

Is it something we all get or do we choose buildings? I kinda wonder if they would do something to the effect of some people will get group A while others will get group B to encourage visiting other's islands.
What do you think?


----------



## Saah

Spooky. said:


> How long do villagers stay crafting an item?


It seems to be random, but that might be due to the fact we never know when they started. It can be a few hours, or less than a minute after you notice they started - I had both happen to me.



MiniPocketWorld said:


> one of my villagers said they were hoping for some fancy clothing store and some fancy jewelry store. i can't remember what she called them. they were by a specific name. I suppose i will have to re do my island again in the future then. perhaps i will want to then anyway.
> 
> Is it something we all get or do we choose buildings? I kinda wonder if they would do something to the effect of some people will get group A while others will get group B to encourage visiting other's islands.
> What do you think?


GracieGrace? I imagine everyone will get the same buildings, otherwise it would be unfair to the people who don't pay for a NSO subscription.


----------



## hauntedchasm

If I ever wanted a villager to move back into my town after previously having moved out, is there a set amount of other villager move outs that need to happen first before I'm able to ask them to move back in? I remember it being something like 16 in NL.


----------



## SpectrumCrow

How do I time travel safely? I want to get villagers in and out of my island and I've heard about going backward 15 days then creeping back forward while ignoring the villager you don't want. I'm just concerned about messing up my island especially considering my mother and sister also play on my island and I don't want to mess up their experience much (they know I'm thinking about this). Will this corrupt anything? Will anyone I don't want to leave actually leave? Anything I'm not thinking of?

Tysm! c:


----------



## thatawkwardkid

When you're visiting friends' islands does it still show a list like in the past games? So far, I'll get the message "it looks like (town) is open, is that the one you want to visit?"


----------



## CaramelCookie

Maybe I'm dumb, but I just can't figure out how to use photopia/Harv's island.
How to you call your villagers to the studio? Without using amiibo? Or you can't call the animals that currently live in your island, just amiibo?


----------



## Saah

Can I plant trees in another players' islands? Isabelle just told me there are way too many trees in my island, so I'll try to cut my orchards in half, but I really don't want to cut down perfectly fine fruit trees. I imagine it's easy to do that with best friends (even if I'm not allowed to plant, they should be allowed to uproot my trees), but I don't know if any of my friends want a ridiculous amount of fruit trees (they're asleep right now, and I'm pretty sure they have the perfect amount of trees). I was planning on a giveaway, but I need to know if that's possible before offering my trees to anybody.




CaramelCookie said:


> Maybe I'm dumb, but I just can't figure out how to use photopia/Harv's island.
> How to you call your villagers to the studio? Without using amiibo? Or you can't call the animals that currently live in your island, just amiibo?


Press the down arrow to redecorate, and then the right arrow to open your storage. For some unknown reason, they decided it was a good idea to put villagers as a storage category. It's really easy to miss.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Spooky. said:


> How long do villagers stay crafting an item?



It's about 3 hours. It's not a set time. It seems to start when you turn on the game for the first time that day. Add 3 hours to that, and that villager shouldn't be making the item anymore. A new villager should start making a recipe though.

I've also been able to get up to 3 different recipes from 3 different villagers over the course of the day. Don't know if it's possible to get more.


----------



## Coffey

How popular a villager is Judy?


----------



## Ras

hauntedchasm said:


> If I ever wanted a villager to move back into my town after previously having moved out, is there a set amount of other villager move outs that need to happen first before I'm able to ask them to move back in? I remember it being something like 16 in NL.



No, that no longer applies. You can move them back any time you want.


----------



## lucitine

does anyone know if I stopped playing today at 5PM and time travelled tomorrow to today at 6PM, is that counted as time travelling backwards?


----------



## Mewyn

thatawkwardkid said:


> When you're visiting friends' islands does it still show a list like in the past games? So far, I'll get the message "it looks like (town) is open, is that the one you want to visit?"


When multiple islands on your friend’s list are open, it shows a list and you can even see if there are other players visiting and their name before you chose the island you want to go to.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

I currently have the awful "I've moved out" glitch. In theory can I use amiibo to kick the glitched villager (Nibbles), but then later invite Nibbles back using her amiibo?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

What time do meteor showers start? Isabelle just announced my first one and I'm eager to make the most of it!


----------



## Rowlet28

Can you move out the 10th or latest villager in your island? I just got Blanche via Mystery island but I want to get rid of her soon.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Can villagers buy their own furniture from Nook's Cranny? Nook's Cranny had one of the stereo for sale as an unlimited item and I found Marshal owning one at his house but I did not gift him the stereo at all.


----------



## Boundingfeather

Does anyone know of a guide for getting a 5-Star Island Rating? Having issues with Isabelle telling me I have too many trees, and want to try to calculate exactly how many trees I can have before she yells at me.

Also is the 5-Star rating permanent? Could I cut down a bunch of trees, get the rating, and replant them and still be fine?


----------



## Bk1234

Coffey said:


> How popular a villager is Judy?


Very popular. She's at the top of many tier lists.


----------



## lambdse

How often do villagers come to the campsite? I accidentally built mine on the cliffs but I don't have a ramp yet. I got my first villager there, but haven't had another in a few days. Do you think not having a ramp to it will make no other villagers spawn there?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



thoraofasgard said:


> What time do meteor showers start? Isabelle just announced my first one and I'm eager to make the most of it!


I think I've read they go from 7PM to 4AM, so a long time! I had one last week and wished on about 180 stars (according to my Nook Phone) but I only got about 40 star fragments the next day. I'd be interested to know how many you end up with!


----------



## Bk1234

lambdse said:


> How often do villagers come to the campsite? I accidentally built mine on the cliffs but I don't have a ramp yet. I got my first villager there, but haven't had another in a few days. Do you think not having a ramp to it will make no other villagers spawn there?


I don't think so since you can just use a ladder.


----------



## Fiain

Do we have confirmation if villager pictures for best friends are in the game yet? Part of what I was excited to do this game was get villagers pictures and then let some of them go and make new friends and do that fairly consistently... but I haven't seen anyone say there are pictures besides with evidence from NL which worries me. Do we know yet?


----------



## Mr. Q

So, I'm giving my Switch Lite to my wife. I have a regular Switch coming to me. I plan to restart a new island with a new account on the new Switch. Before I wipe the data so my wife can start her own new island, can I have my new character visit my old one and be gifted all my Bells, iron, and important stuff?


----------



## Red Cat

lambdse said:


> How often do villagers come to the campsite? I accidentally built mine on the cliffs but I don't have a ramp yet. I got my first villager there, but haven't had another in a few days. Do you think not having a ramp to it will make no other villagers spawn there?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> 
> I think I've read they go from 7PM to 4AM, so a long time! I had one last week and wished on about 180 stars (according to my Nook Phone) but I only got about 40 star fragments the next day. I'd be interested to know how many you end up with!


I haven't actually tested having a campsite on an inaccessible plateau, but chances are the game isn't smart enough to know if your campsite is "accessible" to villagers. You can probably probably build your campsite on a cliff and surround it with a moat and still get campers. Campers don't show up very often period regardless of where your campsite is.


----------



## jiojiop

Mr. Q said:


> So, I'm giving my Switch Lite to my wife. I have a regular Switch coming to me. I plan to restart a new island with a new account on the new Switch. Before I wipe the data so my wife can start her own new island, can I have my new character visit my old one and be gifted all my Bells, iron, and important stuff?



Yes. The only thing you need to get around is that you can't have your own profile signed into 2 switches at once while they're both online, and you need to be online for local play.

To get around this, you must create a 2nd profile and character on your switch lite (your primary console). Then you can use your new switch and your profile on that to visit the 2nd character on your old switch lite via local play.


----------



## shuba

lambdse said:


> How often do villagers come to the campsite? [...] Do you think not having a ramp to it will make no other villagers spawn there?



I've had it for a month with a bit of timeskipping in between and I only got a visitor once. They seem pretty rare. Mine is not on the cliffs, though, so I can't comment


As for my question, how many days do you have to skip to get the messy hairstyle? Is it "dangerous" to do (villagers moving out)?


----------



## Ras

lambdse said:


> How often do villagers come to the campsite? I accidentally built mine on the cliffs but I don't have a ramp yet. I got my first villager there, but haven't had another in a few days. Do you think not having a ramp to it will make no other villagers spawn there?



My campsite is inaccessible and has been since day one, but I've gotten a couple of campers.



> I think I've read they go from 7PM to 4AM, so a long time! I had one last week and wished on about 180 stars (according to my Nook Phone) but I only got about 40 star fragments the next day. I'd be interested to know how many you end up with!



The weird thing is, everyone says they only happen if Isabelle mentions them, but I've had many and she has never made an announcement about them. Or if she did, it was only the first time they happened.



shuba said:


> As for my question, how many days do you have to skip to get the messy hairstyle? Is it "dangerous" to do (villagers moving out)?



I don't know about other consequences, but you can't lose villagers in this game. They will always ask to move and will stay if you don't notice they want to move. But, if you do agree to let them move and change your mind, it's too late if the game saved. They don't change their minds or give you another opportunity to cancel like in past games.


----------



## IndiaHawker

What happens if I use 'request cleanup' option after a terraforming session? Does it undo that session, everything you've ever done, or what? Thanks!


----------



## shuba

Ras said:


> I don't know about other consequences, but you can't lose villagers in this game. They will always ask to move and will stay if you don't notice they want to move. But, if you do agree to let them move and change your mind, it's too late if the game saved. They don't change their minds or give you another opportunity to cancel like in past games.



Thanks. Villagers were my greatest fear from past games. On that note, does someone know if there is a void queue in this game as well? Meaning, if a villager moved out, could you get them back, or would you need to cycle 16 villagers before?

Anyways,


Spoiler: idk this is kinda long



First, I tried skipping ahead 16 days since it used to take 15 days to get messy hair in the old games, removed all head accessories, didn't get it, so just exited out & skipped back... My flowers bloomed, trees grew, and I had a bunch of mail, nothing else seemed to have happened, nothing negative
I then tried 1 month, which was enough to get the hairstyle. The villagers wondered where I was and I had one (1) cockroach in my home, but other than that, I've not noticed anything. No weeds or w/e. When I went back again, the villagers I haven't talked to did not wonder where I was... always interesting how TT really works. My turnip price is different now than it was before. Probably lost my pattern. Looked like it would've been decreasing pattern anyways lol.



So, I can confirm that nothing really happened when I did this. At least nothing I could see at first glance.


----------



## Ras

shuba said:


> Thanks. Villagers were my greatest fear from past games. On that note, does someone know if there is a void queue in this game as well? Meaning, if a villager moved out, could you get them back, or would you need to cycle 16 villagers before?



That‘s no longer a thing either. You can get the same villager back as soon as you want.


----------



## shuba

Ras said:


> That‘s no longer a thing either. You can get the same villager back as soon as you want.


That's great. Thanks for clarifying. Two things that I will really not miss in new horizons.


----------



## cosravet

If I let Wolfgang move out right now, can I use a Wolfgang Amiibo card to just immediately scan him back in? Or do I have to cycle through X amount of villagers until he can come back, like in New Leaf?


----------



## psyence

My Audie was my first invited villager, hence she has the generic interior. I really want her real interior, but I dont want to lose my memories with her since we're best friends in the game. If I traded her to a friend, then the friend traded her, the Audie she got from me spesifically, back to me, would she still remember me? I remember there was an user experiementing on this with Cherry but I cant find the thread.


----------



## Red Cat

IndiaHawker said:


> What happens if I use 'request cleanup' option after a terraforming session? Does it undo that session, everything you've ever done, or what? Thanks!


Requesting cleanup just clears the items, trees, flowers, etc. around you. It doesn't affect any terraforming you've done. When you request cleanup, most items will go to the recycling bin, but trees and flowers next to you disappear completely, so be careful when you're using the cleanup service.


----------



## irl Raymond

Hi. Just need to know: what’s the earliest point in your game that you can recruit a villager in boxes from another player’s island?


----------



## Ras

cosravet said:


> If I let Wolfgang move out right now, can I use a Wolfgang Amiibo card to just immediately scan him back in? Or do I have to cycle through X amount of villagers until he can come back, like in New Leaf?



You can bring him right back. I don’t have personal experience, but that’s what the power traders have said. No more 16-villager cycle!


----------



## duckvely

irl Raymond said:


> Hi. Just need to know: what’s the earliest point in your game that you can recruit a villager in boxes from another player’s island?


The same day that you invite your first campsite villager!


----------



## irl Raymond

Soooo... the 7th villager? Right? Thanks!
2 starters, 3 you furnish for, then the campsite villager?


jihux said:


> The same day that you invite your first campsite villager!


----------



## duckvely

irl Raymond said:


> Soooo... the 7th villager? Right? Thanks!
> 2 starters, 3 you furnish for, then the campsite villager?


Yes!


----------



## Khaelis

Random question, but the 10th villager slot -- is it the same as New Leaf? As in, only invites, campers, etc or can a random villager move in after a new day?


----------



## Ras

People say they left their 10th plot open and someone eventually moved in unannounced. I had mine up about a week until I grabbed Erik off an island.


----------



## Khaelis

Ras said:


> People say they left their 10th plot open and someone eventually moved in unannounced. I had mine up about a week until I grabbed Erik off an island.



But have those people gone to other player's islands? They could have picked up a voided villager, etc.


----------



## toonafeesh

What's the minimum amount of villagers you must have on your island for them to start moving out?


----------



## Lazaros

toonafeesh said:


> What's the minimum amount of villagers you must have on your island for them to start moving out?


according to a move-out guide i've seen, found *here*, it seems to work with as little as three villagers, but personally i'd advise against it.


----------



## toonafeesh

OOhh thank you!! Thanks for the link to the guide too! :>


----------



## tokkio

just want to clarify, will each additional (human) character have their own house (like in New Leaf)?


----------



## Mewyn

tokkio said:


> just want to clarify, will each additional (human) character have their own house (like in New Leaf)?


Yup!


----------



## boring

at the risk of sounding dumb I have to ask:

is there more than one nooklings upgrade? I upgraded within the first few days (tt) but there doesn't seem to be anything more after that? or am i dumb?


----------



## Miqo

I've been seeing videos about how customising a tool resets its durability.. does anyone know if this still works? It feels like something they'd happily patch if enough attention was drawn to it.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Am I able to invite a villager to my island via amiibo more than once? I was thinking about casually reading Stitches but if I can only invite him once I might just keep him....for awhile anyways.


----------



## Aryusirius

HELP! I don't see any flea on my villagers. I have actually tried to google this a few times now but there seems to be no one with the same issue as me. My boyfriend said it might be that I am just missing/not seeing them? That's possible! But I've been playing this game since release date so am I really that blind???


----------



## Fairfax

If Flick or CJ visit my island outside of a tournament day, can friends visiting my island sell them bugs/fish?


----------



## Miss Misty

Aryusirius said:


> HELP! I don't see any flea on my villagers. I have actually tried to google this a few times now but there seems to be no one with the same issue as me. My boyfriend said it might be that I am just missing/not seeing them? That's possible! But I've been playing this game since release date so am I really that blind???


Turn your volume up a bit. You can hear the 'boing' as they jump. Also if a villager has fleas, they'll mention being itchy.


----------



## Twinsouls1145

so after i tell a villager they cant move out how long until another villager will ask to move out? despite half my town being people i want to move out of course julian was the one who pinged and i obviously told him to stay. is it another 15 day wait? cause i refuse to do that in real time lmao


----------



## DJStarstryker

boring said:


> at the risk of sounding dumb I have to ask:
> 
> is there more than one nooklings upgrade? I upgraded within the first few days (tt) but there doesn't seem to be anything more after that? or am i dumb?



Not right now. I imagine they probably plan to put more in later via updates, but who knows.



Miqo said:


> I've been seeing videos about how customising a tool resets its durability.. does anyone know if this still works? It feels like something they'd happily patch if enough attention was drawn to it.



It does. I am pretty sure this is an intentional thing. I don't see Nintendo ever patching this out.


----------



## Ras

Yoshisaur said:


> Am I able to invite a villager to my island via amiibo more than once? I was thinking about casually reading Stitches but if I can only invite him once I might just keep him....for awhile anyways.



In fact, you *have* to invite them three times before you can move them in. And you don’t have to move them in, so you can keep inviting them as much as you want.


----------



## Fiain

Twinsouls1145 said:


> so after i tell a villager they cant move out how long until another villager will ask to move out? despite half my town being people i want to move out of course julian was the one who pinged and i obviously told him to stay. is it another 15 day wait? cause i refuse to do that in real time lmao




My experience has been around once a week I've been asked if someone can move out.


----------



## ribbyn

Is there a tier list of villager popularity that’s been updated for ACNH?


----------



## Miss Misty

ribbyn said:


> Is there a tier list of villager popularity that’s been updated for ACNH?


Yes. It'll probably be updated periodically, but that was the one that was created at the end of March & is still fairly valid (Raymond is kinda in a tier of his own, despite being in tier 1 there. He and to a lesser extent Audie are more valuable than tier 1s with amiibos)


----------



## Pyoopi

Could I have someone confirm to me what the island rep's house (maxed out) and the villager's house sizes are?

I have 4x5 for our character's house (maxed) and 4x4 for the villager's house.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Question, do villagers that move out come back to visit, like in New Leaf?


----------



## Starfy

Question! If you have all ten villagers already, would another player be able to move in? And if so will they replace a random villager?


----------



## Hooded_Vandal

Is there a thread for scavenger hunts and island games for online multi-player? I'm interested in hosting games with prizes and testing different types of scavenger hunts. For anyone that has used Turnip Exchange, I'm looking for a similar site for hosting games rather than turnip sales, or is this site the best we've got right now? Oh, and this site is great, I'm not knocking it!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



mystery said:


> How do I get more flower types? I can’t get the mums, roses or lilies anywhere which makes going for hybrids impossible :/


Your own island should have two native flowers and a third type for sale in the shop, anything other than those 3 must be found on a mystery island tour (very rare) or given to you by a friend who has collected them or has them natively.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Pyoopi said:


> Could I have someone confirm to me what the island rep's house (maxed out) and the villager's house sizes are?
> 
> I have 4x5 for our character's house (maxed) and 4x4 for the villager's house.


I've done extensive testing on housing dimensions for village planning purposes. Yes, 4x5 for your personal home, and 4x4 for villagers. Increase dimensions to 6x5 personal and 6x4 villagers if you want to be able to fence the doorways and prevent visitors from entering your home or villager homes during online play.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Ras said:


> In fact, you *have* to invite them three times before you can move them in. And you don’t have to move them in, so you can keep inviting them as much as you want.


I've already used the amiibo to move Stitches in (already did the 3 campsite stays and everything). I want to trade him and then move him back to my island a second time but I don't know if you can move them in repeatedly with an amiibo


----------



## Lazaros

MayorofMapleton said:


> Question, do villagers that move out come back to visit, like in New Leaf?


do you mean like in the shopping area? no. they're either voided or move to someone's island if you've met up with them.



Starfy said:


> Question! If you have all ten villagers already, would another player be able to move in? And if so will they replace a random villager?


a new player is able to move in at any time - they also don't replace a villager. they'll just get their own spot on your map.


----------



## Jas

does anyone know how to remove a friend from the in-game friend list (not best friend)? would we have to remove them as a nintendo friend?


----------



## chororok

Can the 3rd to 5th villagers only be invited from a Mystery Island, or can they also be invited from a friend's island once they're in boxes?


----------



## Twinsouls1145

this si more abt bell tree but uh can you still bump posts now that the site has updated? cause idk how to navigate around the post merging thing.


----------



## Toska

Question: I've been less active so I'm wondering if this has been released yet. Is there a way to fix the "I've moved out" glitch the day after you get a villager? Somebody visited my island and took a villager, but then the next day somebody completely different got it. My friend (who didnt claim the villager) saw that she was getting that villager, but the next day it said "I've moved out." So is there a way to fix this? Or will the house be gone tomorrow? Thanks


----------



## ribbyn

How many lillies of the valley can spawn? I’ve had 5 star island for like a week now but I have only ever spawned two LotV


----------



## Ras

Can characters like Celeste get scared by tarantulas like villagers can?


----------



## Stam

My native fruit is apple, my mom gifted me oranges and i got from a nook island pears. I heard that the only way to get cherries and peaches is from another player online. My real question is, does this apply to flowers too? I have windflowers, tulips and pansies... Do i have to get the other 5 from online players? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miss Misty

Ras said:


> Can characters like Celeste get scared by tarantulas like villagers can?


I don't know about Celeste, but I had a tarantula spawn on the pier next to Wilbur on an island tour and he wasn't phased. He just stood there like normal and clapped for me when I caught it. It's possible special NPCs that can wander freely instead of standing in a fixed spot may react differently.


----------



## melco

Will campsite villagers always say no unless there's an empty plot available? I'm asking one to be my 10th, and I figured if he said yes then I could build the plot for him. But is it like how islanders won't appear unless you have a plot?


----------



## Twinsouls1145

do we know how many pieces of clothing a villager will have saved at a time or if they can change their houses wall/floor?


----------



## juneau

Quick question about patterns - I know that if you place down a tile and then replace the pattern, the paths and tiles will get replaced too, but I haven't tested this with customisable items. I'm wondering if I customize an item with a pattern then replace that, would the item keep the old pattern or would it change as well?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Has anyone seen a number of how many times we have to use DAL to get all of the DAL items? I've still only gotten the DAL tee, and that happened only a few days in of playing. I don't visit islands tons, but I'm still surprised I haven't gotten anything else yet.


----------



## g u a v a

if you miss a single fossil one day, does it remain buried for the next day or does it just reset to the standard 4 fossils?


----------



## talisheo

What do you guys use to keep track of your catalog? I tried to use nookaozn, but adding things one by one is just such a pain and so slow


----------



## g u a v a

DJStarstryker said:


> Has anyone seen a number of how many times we have to use DAL to get all of the DAL items? I've still only gotten the DAL tee, and that happened only a few days in of playing. I don't visit islands tons, but I'm still surprised I haven't gotten anything else yet.



it takes quite a few trips, i’ve visited my friends islands almost everyday and have gotten a DAL tee, DAL face mask, DAL slippers and DAL mug. not sure how many more itmes there are. 



talisheo said:


> What do you guys use to keep track of your catalog? I tried to use nookaozn, but adding things one by one is just such a pain and so slow



villagerdb is another option but youll run into the same slow adding process unfortunately.


----------



## tokkio

the ability to get designs from other players is a paid feature?? it's not like in new leaf where you're just free to get designs from other people? (all you need is the QR code) 

 i was watching a youtube vid and he mentioned that you have to have nintnedo online membership thingy and it's not free..


----------



## Burumun

tokkio said:


> the ability to get designs from other players is a paid feature?? it's not like in new leaf where you're just free to get designs from other people? (all you need is the QR code)
> 
> i was watching a youtube vid and he mentioned that you have to have nintnedo online membership thingy and it's not free..


Yep, unfortunately. You can either use codes to look up designs people have uploaded in a new system from the Able Sisters shop, or download QR codes over the Nintendo Switch Online app, but both methods require having the subscription.


----------



## tokkio

Burumun said:


> Yep, unfortunately. You can either use codes to look up designs people have uploaded in a new system from the Able Sisters shop, or download QR codes over the Nintendo Switch Online app, but both methods require having the subscription.


ooh i see  im kinda bummed that online features have a paywall now

thanks for the reply


----------



## Dizzardy

Once you've got 10 villagers the only way of getting a new one is for a villager to move out or get a camper to move in instead, is that right?

Aside from using Amiibo.


----------



## Katy88

Are there any empty shelves you can buy or DIY? Freestanding or to hang on the wall, I just want something for all my bookstands.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Dizzardy said:


> Once you've got 10 villagers the only way of getting a new one is for a villager to move out or get a camper to move in instead, is that right?
> 
> Aside from using Amiibo.



10 is the max, so yes someone would have to move.


----------



## JKDOS

Can someone link me to the data mine documentation for the Stalk Market?

I had small spike last week, so I'm trying to figure out my chances this week so I don't get stuck with with a rollercoaster pattern and a ton of turnips.


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

In New leaf, you needed at least one of every type of personality to have a perfect town, is it the same for a 5 star island? or can I just have 10 peppy villagers and as long as I follow all the other requirements I can stil get 5 stars?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

JKDOS said:


> Can someone link me to the data mine documentation for the Stalk Market?
> 
> I had small spike last week, so I'm trying to figure out my chances this week so I don't get stuck with with a rollercoaster pattern and a ton of turnips.



Is this the document you were looking for?


----------



## 0kamu0

If I TT back to days I had already played before, will the nook shop still have the same items?

for example If I played on Wednesday the 18th, and then I play for a week, and then TT back to Wednesday the 18th, would the little nooklings be selling the same things?


----------



## JKDOS

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Is this the document you were looking for?


Thanks


----------



## Saah

Hooded_Vandal said:


> Is there a thread for scavenger hunts and island games for online multi-player? I'm interested in hosting games with prizes and testing different types of scavenger hunts. For anyone that has used Turnip Exchange, I'm looking for a similar site for hosting games rather than turnip sales, or is this site the best we've got right now? Oh, and this site is great, I'm not knocking it!


No threads as far as I know, usually people post in Nook's Cranny as a giveaway or in The Airport. Turnip Exchange is used for a lot more than turnip sales, just set 0 as your turnip price.


Jas said:


> does anyone know how to remove a friend from the in-game friend list (not best friend)? would we have to remove them as a nintendo friend?


You have to remove them from your Switch friends, yes.


Twinsouls1145 said:


> this si more abt bell tree but uh can you still bump posts now that the site has updated? cause idk how to navigate around the post merging thing.


Try asking in this thread. I don't know if it changed this week, but there's a timer that dictates whether bumps are automerged, and it depends on the rules.


Stam said:


> My native fruit is apple, my mom gifted me oranges and i got from a nook island pears. I heard that the only way to get cherries and peaches is from another player online. My real question is, does this apply to flowers too? I have windflowers, tulips and pansies... Do i have to get the other 5 from online players? Thanks in advance!


Yep!


melco said:


> Will campsite villagers always say no unless there's an empty plot available? I'm asking one to be my 10th, and I figured if he said yes then I could build the plot for him. But is it like how islanders won't appear unless you have a plot?


You need to build the plot for the camper to accept, but it's immediate - build the plot, ask the camper, and they'll say yes. If you do have all 10 plots, and all of them are occupied, the camper will choose a random villager and ask if they can take their place, kicking that villager out. You can refuse, but they won't choose another villager.


talisheo said:


> What do you guys use to keep track of your catalog? I tried to use nookaozn, but adding things one by one is just such a pain and so slow


I use this spreadsheet! It's easier to add things, since they're divided by category and sorted alphabetically.


Katy88 said:


> Are there any empty shelves you can buy or DIY? Freestanding or to hang on the wall, I just want something for all my bookstands.


As far as I know, there isn't. I think the Ironwood Cupboard lets you place items on the bottom part, but the upper shelf isn't empty. The System Kitchen has a tile you can put things in and a cupboard above. You could put your bookstands on top of a Wooden-Block Bookshelf, but that's about it.


Nerakil said:


> Quick question about patterns - I know that if you place down a tile and then replace the pattern, the paths and tiles will get replaced too, but I haven't tested this with customisable items. I'm wondering if I customize an item with a pattern then replace that, would the item keep the old pattern or would it change as well?


They change!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

does anyone know if u time travel forward a couple weeks and then come back to the week you were on if ur turnip pattern stays the same?


----------



## Frebbo

I've heard rumors that villagers you've picked up from someone's void can move in the very next day after a villager moves out, is this true? I've been saving up miles to go island-hopping the next time a plot becomes available and I don't want any villagers, glitched or otherwise, ruining my plans.


----------



## DJStarstryker

JKDOS said:


> Thanks



To go along with that document that you got, Turnip Prophet is IMO the best turnip calculator that uses Ninji's data. I used it to track my turnips last week and it seems EXTREMELY accurate. It's way better than any past turnip calculators from previous games.


----------



## Lady Timpani

So are the Nookphone cases single use only? I wasn’t sure which design I wanted to use so I was gonna look at a couple on the actual phone, but now it’s gone from my inventory.


----------



## Aryusirius

Miss Misty said:


> Turn your volume up a bit. You can hear the 'boing' as they jump. Also if a villager has fleas, they'll mention being itchy.



I’ve actually never had it that my villagers complained about being itchy. I’ve tried turning up my volume (had no problems hearing flies and mosquitoes) but it’s not helping so far! I’ll keep trying.


----------



## Saah

Lady Timpani said:


> So are the Nookphone cases single use only? I wasn’t sure which design I wanted to use so I was gonna look at a couple on the actual phone, but now it’s gone from my inventory.


Yeah, sorry!


Frebbo said:


> I've heard rumors that villagers you've picked up from someone's void can move in the very next day after a villager moves out, is this true? I've been saving up miles to go island-hopping the next time a plot becomes available and I don't want any villagers, glitched or otherwise, ruining my plans.


The plot will be open for a day regardless, but they might occupy your plot on the second day, so you shouldn't visit anyway because it might take more a day to find your dreamies in islands.


Aryusirius said:


> I’ve actually never had it that my villagers complained about being itchy. I’ve tried turning up my volume (had no problems hearing flies and mosquitoes) but it’s not helping so far! I’ll keep trying.


Just to be sure, you're not time travelling, right? Fleas are not available all months, and in fact they weren't available in March in the northern hemisphere, but they are available in April in both hemispheres.


----------



## Frebbo

Ah good to know, I'm not picky when it comes to villagers and have been saving up miles so I'm sure I'll be able to find someone within a day.


----------



## kuseiro

Can anyone confirm if campsite spawns tend to give you villagers of the personality(ies) you're lacking? Asking because I'm desperate for a certain smug.


----------



## Ras

kuseiro said:


> Can anyone confirm if campsite spawns tend to give you villagers of the personality(ies) you're lacking? Asking because I'm desperate for a certain smug.



Well, I can’t give a definitive answer, but I had two smugs and no peppies to try to get a good peppy, and my last camper was a smug. That was disappointing because I was so sure it would be a peppy.


----------



## ceribells

Has anybody else noticed that villagers don't ask you for nearly as many favors / requests as they used to? I feel like in NL you'd get basically one ask per villager per day (bring them a critter, piece of furniture, delivery, lost item, house visit, etc). I've had maybe two lost items and one request for a fish in a month of play.

Is this replaced by the option to randomly give them a present? I really miss the little errands, it was a big motivator to play NL for me, and the interactions feel a little hollow without it.


----------



## TinyPrincess

Has anyone got little games to play with their villagers?
Remember in NL where we can play hide n' seek, and play rock, paper, scissors with our villagers...etc.

I got one game from a villager where if I can find a present in 30 sec. then I can have it.
That's the only game I saw so far... I was hoping someone came across some thing different or anything similar to what NL had.


----------



## Red Cat

Can you have more than 99,999 Nook Miles or is that the maximum?


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

Red Cat said:


> Can you have more than 99,999 Nook Miles or is that the maximum?


Yes, you can have more. I currently have 125,000 nook miles.


----------



## yeolgi

kuseiro said:


> Can anyone confirm if campsite spawns tend to give you villagers of the personality(ies) you're lacking? Asking because I'm desperate for a certain smug.



Seems so, for me at least. I had 10 villagers with no Crankies and one appeared in my campsite yesterday.


----------



## EquinoxIsland

When it says 10 is the max amount of villagers/residents, does that include yourself? Tom Nook has only given me 9 plots and I'm full.

Edit: Second question, if I just talk to all my villagers every single day and don't be mean or ignore them, will someone eventually ask to move anyway? I don't wanna TT villagers out or force their hand because I like them all, but I'd like to eventually exchange them for some I'm more fond of and I'm building up nook miles tickets.


----------



## Hesper

Are the Nook Island fish/bug lists for April accurate? Cause according to them I'm all caught up for this month, and I want to beliiieve.


----------



## TinyPrincess

EquinoxIsland said:


> When it says 10 is the max amount of villagers/residents, does that include yourself? Tom Nook has only given me 9 plots and I'm full.
> 
> Edit: Second question, if I just talk to all my villagers every single day and don't be mean or ignore them, will someone eventually ask to move anyway? I don't wanna TT villagers out or force their hand because I like them all, but I'd like to eventually exchange them for some I'm more fond of and I'm building up nook miles tickets.


No, it should be 10 villagers not including yourself.
I have 8 users and 10 lots for villagers.

Yes, IMO they move away much more efficiently that way. Why else will our favorite villagers want to constantly move away? lol


----------



## EquinoxIsland

TinyPrincess said:


> No, it should be 10 villagers not including yourself.
> I have 8 users and 10 lots for villagers.
> 
> Yes, IMO they move away much more efficiently that way. Why else will our favorite villagers want to constantly move away? lol


Thanks for the reply! I guess I should have figured for the second question haha.
Any idea why Nook stopped me at 9 instead of 10? Is there a part of the game I haven't gotten through yet, or do I need to chop down some trees or something? I'd really like to not have to save my Nook tickets for too long as I've already got 26 burning a hole in my storage and I wanna keep looking.


----------



## TinyPrincess

EquinoxIsland said:


> Thanks for the reply! I guess I should have figured for the second question haha.
> Any idea why Nook stopped me at 9 instead of 10? Is there a part of the game I haven't gotten through yet, or do I need to chop down some trees or something? I'd really like to not have to save my Nook tickets for too long as I've already got 26 burning a hole in my storage and I wanna keep looking.


I'm not exactly sure what could be the problem. I'm sorry >w<""


----------



## Katy88

I'm trying to get a campsite visitor to pick the right villager to replace. When they say a wrong name do I have to restart the game, or can I just say no and then start asking them to move in again?


----------



## Ras

Katy88 said:


> I'm trying to get a campsite visitor to pick the right villager to replace. When they say a wrong name do I have to restart the game, or can I just say no and then start asking them to move in again?



You have to restart. If you let it save, that's the only one they will be willing to replace.


----------



## Katy88

Thanks! One more campsite question... I’m trying to get my visitor to replace one of my two starter villagers, but despite resetting 10 times now (so, so many card games...) she hasn’t picked either. Will they never pick a starter villager for some reason; am I wasting my time?


----------



## Lumbridge

I've had a campsite villager request a starter villager (my Jock, Flip) to be kicked out. This was a campsite villager that visited randomly (not via Amiibo). I guess just keep trying!


----------



## btlboxer

Is it better to breed flowers in huge patches, or many small ones?


----------



## plantlover

Can multiple villagers ask to move in the same day? Or 2 days row?


----------



## btlboxer

plantlover said:


> Can multiple villagers ask to move in the same day? Or 2 days row?


It's one villager per day. So if you have two in queue they'll come 2 days in a row


----------



## Blue Cup

I'm just wanting the name of this wallpaper and whether it's a DIY recipe or not. I'm guessing it's part of the log furniture.


----------



## 0ni

I'm pretty sure it's possible but i'm having a crisis of confidence here lol : 

Is it possible for the last villager to move to your island then ask to move out first? I don't know if it's not possible or if my villager is just being stubborn...


----------



## WinterIce

Hi guys 
Im new here  

I recently bought Jack amiibo card and when I’m trying to scan it it says

“... it seems you can’t chat with Jack right now.”

is this because he is a special character and he can’t be invited to your island as a villager ? 
also just in case I think K.K is coming to perform in my village tomorrow so maybe that’s why ?

if someone can help I would be glad


----------



## Blue Cup

WinterIce said:


> Hi guys
> Im new here
> 
> I recently bought Jack amiibo card and when I’m trying to scan it it says
> 
> “... it seems you can’t chat with Jack right now.”
> 
> is this because he is a special character and he can’t be invited to your island as a villager ?
> also just in case I think K.K is coming to perform in my village tomorrow so maybe that’s why ?
> 
> if someone can help I would be glad



Jack, the Halloween NPC is currently not available in the game and likely won't be until September/October. He can't be invited to your town as a villager, but will likely appear at some point to tell you about the Halloween event.


----------



## WinterIce

Blue Cup said:


> Jack, the Halloween NPC is currently not available in the game and likely won't be until September/October. He can't be invited to your town as a villager, but will likely appear at some point to tell you about the Halloween event.


Awww thank you. 
pitty sins I also bought Blanka so I guess I can’t invite her neither ?


----------



## Blue Cup

WinterIce said:


> Awww thank you.
> pitty sins I also bought Blanka so I guess I can’t invite her neither ?



Correct, she's not in the game yet either.


----------



## DJStarstryker

WinterIce said:


> Awww thank you.
> pitty sins I also bought Blanka so I guess I can’t invite her neither ?



You can get posters for both Jack and Blanca if you scan those amiibo while at Harv's island. So that's something!


----------



## armored_raven

Quick question about villagers moving in/out as I'm trying to avoid the empty house glitch!

So yesterday (before I had read up on the glitch), I told one of my villagers to move out (already had 10 total, they were not pushed via Amiibo or anything) so today she is in boxes. If I understand the glitch correctly, I should avoid traveling to anyone's island or having any visitors as that could result in me passing on a glitched villager or the vacated spot being filled by a glitched villager.

I just wanted to see what the ideal/fastest way for me to get back to 10 villagers would be so I wouldn't have to worry about getting or passing on a glitched villager. I don't have any Amiibos on me, but I assume I can just use NMT to visit islands to find someone to recruit? If I'm correct about that, what would be the earliest I can do that - like would I be able to do that today with a villager in boxes or do I need to wait until tomorrow to have an empty housing plot?

Thanks!


----------



## WinterIce

DJStarstryker said:


> You can get posters for both Jack and Blanca if you scan those amiibo while at Harv's island. So that's something!


Oh I can ? I went to Harv’s and I scan Jack card too but it’s says that he can’t appear there, where can I find his poster then ?

thank you for helping 

I manage to get Lucky and Coco in my village so I have my “spooky” team hehe
Actually Coco is sooo cute


----------



## Ras

armored_raven said:


> Quick question about villagers moving in/out as I'm trying to avoid the empty house glitch!
> 
> So yesterday (before I had read up on the glitch), I told one of my villagers to move out (already had 10 total, they were not pushed via Amiibo or anything) so today she is in boxes. If I understand the glitch correctly, I should avoid traveling to anyone's island or having any visitors as that could result in me passing on a glitched villager or the vacated spot being filled by a glitched villager.
> 
> I just wanted to see what the ideal/fastest way for me to get back to 10 villagers would be so I wouldn't have to worry about getting or passing on a glitched villager. I don't have any Amiibos on me, but I assume I can just use NMT to visit islands to find someone to recruit? If I'm correct about that, what would be the earliest I can do that - like would I be able to do that today with a villager in boxes or do I need to wait until tomorrow to have an empty housing plot?
> 
> Thanks!



You have to wait until it’s a vacant plot. They won’t show up on islands until then.


----------



## DJStarstryker

WinterIce said:


> Oh I can ? I went to Harv’s and I scan Jack card too but it’s says that he can’t appear there, where can I find his poster then ?
> 
> thank you for helping
> 
> I manage to get Lucky and Coco in my village so I have my “spooky” team hehe
> Actually Coco is sooo cute



Yeah, it just means you can't take a photo with them at Harv's island. But after you scan them there and go back to your own island, go to the Nook Stop machine in the Nook Shopping part and there's a tab where you can order posters of any amiibos you scan in at Harv's island. You can also get posters of your current villagers by inviting them when you're at Harv's island, and they'll show up in the same place on the Nook Stop machine.


----------



## skb74

Is it possible to permanently reset a villager's clothes? I've given a few of my villagers clothing that looks absolutely terrible on them, and they won't stop wearing them in rotation with their other clothes. When I talk to Isabelle she can get them to momentarily reset but they'll be back to wearing the same clothes again pretty shortly after...


----------



## Romaki

Does anyone know if you can reset the request of an amiibo villager? I have two now with impossible diy requests and the first one didn't change his request when I invited him again for a second time.


----------



## Uffe

I was about to make a separate topic, but I'll try here first. Very early on, I think you're forced to build a bridge, which is a log bridge. Every river doesn't have the same width across. For example, the left river is 3 tiles across, while the river on the right of the island is 4 tiles across. I noticed that the log bridge covers 4 tiles across, while my brick bridge covers 3 tiles. Do bridges have different lengths? Or do they adjust to the width of the river?


----------



## btlboxer

@Uffe I'm pretty sure it wont let you build it if the river is too narrow/wide.


----------



## Saah

btlboxer said:


> Is it better to breed flowers in huge patches, or many small ones?


Huge patches.


Blue Cup said:


> View attachment 245166
> 
> I'm just wanting the name of this wallpaper and whether it's a DIY recipe or not. I'm guessing it's part of the log furniture.


Yep, the Cabin Wall is a DIY recipe.


----------



## lillibo

Can the last/10th villager to move into your island, ask to leave? I know in New Leaf they couldn't, but New Horizons seems to be particularly generous this time around so...


----------



## DJStarstryker

skb74 said:


> Is it possible to permanently reset a villager's clothes? I've given a few of my villagers clothing that looks absolutely terrible on them, and they won't stop wearing them in rotation with their other clothes. When I talk to Isabelle she can get them to momentarily reset but they'll be back to wearing the same clothes again pretty shortly after...



I don't know if there's a better way, but keep giving them new clothes. It seems to eventually make them cycle out the older ones. That's what I've noticed anyway.


----------



## nobooks

This might sound like a dumb question, but I've been thinking about giving away a villager so I want to soothe a worry of mine that might be unfounded.

if you give away/'sell' a villager, do they still exist in your game file/universe? like, could you run into them on a mystery island in the future?


----------



## astermallow

Eiji said:


> I'm pretty sure it's possible but i'm having a crisis of confidence here lol :
> 
> Is it possible for the last villager to move to your island then ask to move out first? I don't know if it's not possible or if my villager is just being stubborn...





lillibo said:


> Can the last/10th villager to move into your island, ask to leave? I know in New Leaf they couldn't, but New Horizons seems to be particularly generous this time around so...



I haven't confirmed this myself so take it with a large grain of salt, but I've heard that your last moved-in villager *can* be the next one to move out, but not the first one to ask to leave. so first you'd find someone asking to leave that is not the most recent one, speak to them and tell them not to go, then after that it's possible for the most recent one to ask to leave. if someone can either confirm or deny this I've been wanting to know as well.



nobooks said:


> This might sound like a dumb question, but I've been thinking about giving away a villager so I want to soothe a worry of mine that might be unfounded.
> 
> if you give away/'sell' a villager, do they still exist in your game file/universe? like, could you run into them on a mystery island in the future?



I've moved out several villagers and later found them on islands (to my surprise, lol). from my own experience I wasn't able to encounter one that moved out again in the campsite, but it seems like the mystery tours doesn't take into account who you've met before/had live on your island.


----------



## Ras

Uffe said:


> I was about to make a separate topic, but I'll try here first. Very early on, I think you're forced to build a bridge, which is a log bridge. Every river doesn't have the same width across. For example, the left river is 3 tiles across, while the river on the right of the island is 4 tiles across. I noticed that the log bridge covers 4 tiles across, while my brick bridge covers 3 tiles. Do bridges have different lengths? Or do they adjust to the width of the river?



The bridges adjust. I think I read that 6 spaces is the maximum distance, but I don’t know for sure and I don’t know the minimum.


----------



## Uffe

Ras said:


> The bridges adjust. I think I read that 6 spaces is the maximum distance, but I don’t know for sure and I don’t know the minimum.



Thanks. I'm trying to plan things out before I set up certain projects on my island, and I began to worry, because I already put an incline up and I really don't want to have to destroy it after paying for it. I wish you could cancel projects.


----------



## Saah

Uffe said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to plan things out before I set up certain projects on my island, and I began to worry, because I already put an incline up and I really don't want to have to destroy it after paying for it. I wish you could cancel projects.


I doubt it's what you mean, but just to be sure... You can cancel a project by asking Tom Nook not to build it, but the donations will be lost forever, unlike the payments for move kits.


----------



## Fey

When do place a plot for a villager I’m moving in from another town?

I currently have 8 villagers, so 2 lots left to place. Do I place one before talking to the villager in boxes, or can I do it afterward? 

If I place it on the same day I invite the villager, will that ensure that they—not a random one—move in the next day?


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

How long does Rocks take to re-spawn in your island? I didn't know that you can just uproot a baby sprout (money tree) w/o having to eat a fruit, but i had eaten one, and i went to hit a rock, and i cracked it TT...


----------



## Saah

What are the exact shape requeriments for a pond to become a river? I'm trying to build a lake around my museum but the game keeps making it a river! There are no waterfalls or river mouths involved, and obviously I can't change my museum placement without wasting 100k and two days.



Fey said:


> When do place a plot for a villager I’m moving in from another town?
> 
> I currently have 8 villagers, so 2 lots left to place. Do I place one before talking to the villager in boxes, or can I do it afterward?
> 
> If I place it on the same day I invite the villager, will that ensure that they—not a random one—move in the next day?


Before; if the villager says yes, there's no way a random villager will move in instead, so you should place it right before you go to the other person's island.


xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> How long does Rocks take to re-spawn in your island? I didn't know that you can just uproot a baby sprout (money tree) w/o having to eat a fruit, but i had eaten one, and i went to hit a rock, and i cracked it TT...


One day, but only one rock can spawn each day, so if you break five rocks in a single day it'll take five days.


----------



## Ras

Saah said:


> What are the exact shape requeriments for a pond to become a river? I'm trying to build a lake around my museum but the game keeps making it a river! There are no waterfalls or river mouths involved, and obviously I can't change my museum placement without wasting 100k and two days.



I think it's size, not shape. I made a little pond today and expanded it just a half-dozen tiles to the right (keeping the shape) and it switched to river fish. I made a lake that I don't really like and it has river fish, but I don't notice a difference otherwise? Do you just not like that the water is not still, because I don't know that you'll be able to overcome that.


----------



## Saah

Ras said:


> I think it's size, not shape. I made a little pond today and expanded it just a half-dozen tiles to the right (keeping the shape) and it switched to river fish. I made a lake that I don't really like and it has river fish, but I don't notice a difference otherwise? Do you just not like that the water is not still, because I don't know that you'll be able to overcome that.


Ooh, no way around it then. It was going to be my only pond, but I guess I'll have to find another place to get pond fish from. Thanks!


----------



## Katy88

Yesterday Maddie asked to move out and I accepted. I also had someone in the campsite, and they asked Anabelle to move (she accepted).

Anabelle's house has gone now and the house is sold, so that's fine. But Maddie is out and about and acting like she never asked to leave. Yesterday all her chat was about how she'll miss the place but it's time to go etc, but today it's just the usual dialog.

Has something glitched here, or does the game only process one move at a time?


----------



## Ras

Do you think if you invite an amiibo camper today that you are less likely to get a random camper the next day, or is it probably not related? I want to get some DIYs from amiibo campers, but I want random campers, too.


----------



## Romaki

> Does anyone know if you can reset the request of an amiibo villager? I have two now with impossible diy requests and the first one didn't change his request when I invited him again for a second time.



Okay, so, I just experienced that my first amiibo villager changed his request, but he didn't give me a recipe. He chose another recipe I already knew. I don't really know what changed, maybe inviting in another amiibo villager changed his request? Or maybe it was the days inbetween.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Ras said:


> Do you think if you invite an amiibo camper today that you are less likely to get a random camper the next day, or is it probably not related? I want to get some DIYs from amiibo campers, but I want random campers, too.



You should look at your camping spot before inviting an amiibo. Campers can show up randomly, but if you invite an amiibo they'll probably overwrite it if they're there. But I don't think using amiibos should affect your probability of getting a random camper.


----------



## sgtbucky

Hi all! I was wondering if anyone saw a post on adoptmyvillager regarding a technique to look for a specific type of villager? Jock, peppy, snooty and stuff. There was a long detailed post on his technique and there were some people talking about it being effective. It involved time traveling and having certain types of villagers on your island. 

since the subreddit has been closed, I have no where to find it anymore! If anyone copied and pasted it or has seen it anywhere else, please let me know!


----------



## Saphira1041

Blue Cup said:


> View attachment 245166
> 
> I'm just wanting the name of this wallpaper and whether it's a DIY recipe or not. I'm guessing it's part of the log furniture.


It’s Cabin Wall and it is DIY

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Blue Cup said:


> View attachment 245166
> 
> I'm just wanting the name of this wallpaper and whether it's a DIY recipe or not. I'm guessing it's part of the log furniture.


----------



## Zen

I asked in the NNN area but it may be more appropriate here
---------

I'm cycling my first villagers via amiibo (replacing them and then cycling them back in) and the replacement villagers are going to be leaving as soon as they move in fully. I'm trying to have Cranston move out so I can move him back in via amiibo. So i'm using Lolly's amiibo to move her in Cranston's place only to be moved back out. However, somebody wants Lolly when they move out.


A couple of questions:

- Does the person receiving the villager need a plot empty to take someone who is moving out?
- Can I move the new villager (via amiibo) as soon as they are fully unpacked in my town?


----------



## Saah

sgtbucky said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if anyone saw a post on adoptmyvillager regarding a technique to look for a specific type of villager? Jock, peppy, snooty and stuff. There was a long detailed post on his technique and there were some people talking about it being effective. It involved time traveling and having certain types of villagers on your island.
> 
> since the subreddit has been closed, I have no where to find it anymore! If anyone copied and pasted it or has seen it anywhere else, please let me know!


There's actually a thread here!


Zen said:


> I asked in the NNN area but it may be more appropriate here
> ---------
> 
> I'm cycling my first villagers via amiibo (replacing them and then cycling them back in) and the replacement villagers are going to be leaving as soon as they move in fully. I'm trying to have Cranston move out so I can move him back in via amiibo. So i'm using Lolly's amiibo to move her in Cranston's place only to be moved back out. However, somebody wants Lolly when they move out.
> 
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> - Does the person receiving the villager need a plot empty to take someone who is moving out?
> - Can I move the new villager (via amiibo) as soon as they are fully unpacked in my town?


Yes to both questions.


----------



## Pink Issyboo

Does Nintendo want to make Tom Nook the new face of AC?  They're playing him up in this game big-time, while Isabelle is even more niche than in NL, which is saying something.  Nook even hacked her Twitter ):


----------



## Princess_Ma66ie

For some reason no villagers are visiting my campsite. Is it because I have the maxed amount of villagers on my island (10), or am I not doing something right. Please help!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Princess_Ma66ie said:


> For some reason no villagers are visiting my campsite. Is it because I have the maxed amount of villagers on my island (10), or am I not doing something right. Please help!



Campers are just super rare, unfortunately. The actual odds were released in the official companion guide. It takes a week since your last camper for your odds to be maxed out at a 20% chance of a new camper. Or you can think of it as, "At best odds, there's still an 80% chance that there won't be a camper."


----------



## PandaSoup

Hello! This is my first time reaching out on a forum as I've come to a problem with my game...

I've finished my game a few weeks ago and Tom has not given me an option for a 10th plot....I have a 5 star rating and the other day when a villager came to my campsite, I tried to trigger the plot option with Tom but I just get the option to kick out one of my villagers even tho I have 9 and have room for one more. 

I have no idea if this is just my game going crazy or if theres other people with the same issues I've come across. 

And no, I do not have the "I moved out" glitch cause I have no plot whatsoever to may have caused that glitch...Just Tom has never given me an option to place a 10th plot and only gives me the option to move buildings...

Please help in any way, replies are much appreciated ^^^


----------



## Sheep Villager

PandaSoup said:


> Hello! This is my first time reaching out on a forum as I've come to a problem with my game...
> 
> I've finished my game a few weeks ago and Tom has not given me an option for a 10th plot....I have a 5 star rating and the other day when a villager came to my campsite, I tried to trigger the plot option with Tom but I just get the option to kick out one of my villagers even tho I have 9 and have room for one more.
> 
> I have no idea if this is just my game going crazy or if theres other people with the same issues I've come across.
> 
> And no, I do not have the "I moved out" glitch cause I have no plot whatsoever to may have caused that glitch...Just Tom has never given me an option to place a 10th plot and only gives me the option to move buildings...
> 
> Please help in any way, replies are much appreciated ^^^



I don't have an answer but I have a follow up question:
How many human players do you have living on your island?

Maybe if you have a lot of players it locks you out of having 10 animals?

I hope someone can help you, but I would contact Nintendo if you don't get any answers.​


----------



## Saah

PandaSoup said:


> Hello! This is my first time reaching out on a forum as I've come to a problem with my game...
> 
> I've finished my game a few weeks ago and Tom has not given me an option for a 10th plot....I have a 5 star rating and the other day when a villager came to my campsite, I tried to trigger the plot option with Tom but I just get the option to kick out one of my villagers even tho I have 9 and have room for one more.
> 
> I have no idea if this is just my game going crazy or if theres other people with the same issues I've come across.
> 
> And no, I do not have the "I moved out" glitch cause I have no plot whatsoever to may have caused that glitch...Just Tom has never given me an option to place a 10th plot and only gives me the option to move buildings...
> 
> Please help in any way, replies are much appreciated ^^^


It's a very rare bug, you can try talking about it on this thread in Nintendo's forums but it doesn't look like it's a priority for the devs, sorry.


----------



## Uffe

Saah said:


> I doubt it's what you mean, but just to be sure... You can cancel a project by asking Tom Nook not to build it, but the donations will be lost forever, unlike the payments for move kits.


I already put the incline down. It hasn't been paid for, however. So I can cancel it, then? I'm thinking maybe I should pull the northern section down by one tile now. I just may keep it, though. I don't know yet.


----------



## Noctis

Uffe said:


> I already put the incline down. It hasn't been paid for, however. So I can cancel it, then? I'm thinking maybe I should pull the northern section down by one tile now. I just may keep it, though. I don't know yet.


you should be able to destroy it. I once had an incline it had a bit of donations bit I was able to remove it but like mentioned the bells will be gone forever but since there's no bells on yours it should work regardless.


----------



## Streaks

I’m trying to reset a villagers clothing permanently (I got them from an amiibo) so I figured I could kick them out and reinvite them back with the amiibo again. Does anyone know if that works or is it a “one and done” sort of situation.


----------



## PandaSoup

Sheep Villager said:


> I don't have an answer but I have a follow up question:
> How many human players do you have living on your island?
> 
> Maybe if you have a lot of players it locks you out of having 10 animals?
> 
> I hope someone can help you, but I would contact Nintendo if you don't get any answers.​


Its just me on the island...the only people who come to my island are my friends and their only visiting. I've been thinking to contact Nintendo but that is my last resort.

 Thank you for your concern and reply!! 
I hope you have a nice day^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Saah said:


> It's a very rare bug, you can try talking about it on this thread in Nintendo's forums but it doesn't look like it's a priority for the devs, sorry.


Thank you for informing me!!


----------



## Pink Issyboo

Does Nintendo want to make Tom Nook the new face of AC? They're playing him up in this game big-time, while Isabelle is even more niche than in NL, which is saying something. Nook even hacked her Twitter ):


----------



## sheepyton

Not sure if this has been asked, but is there a proven way to get rid of villagers quickly that DOESN'T involve time travel? I've been giving someone the cold shoulder for almost two weeks now and doing all I can to get neglect points, but nothing has happened...


----------



## DJStarstryker

Pink Issyboo said:


> Does Nintendo want to make Tom Nook the new face of AC? They're playing him up in this game big-time, while Isabelle is even more niche than in NL, which is saying something. Nook even hacked her Twitter ):



Tom Nook has always been the primary NPC in Animal Crossing though. So it wouldn't be "new". 

I think the bigger problem is Isabelle has a smaller role in NH than she did in NL.


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

sheepyton said:


> Not sure if this has been asked, but is there a proven way to get rid of villagers quickly that DOESN'T involve time travel? I've been giving someone the cold shoulder for almost two weeks now and doing all I can to get neglect points, but nothing has happened...


No. The fastest and most tested ways to move out a villager involve time traveling. Also, it's been said that giving a villager the cold shoulder doesn't make them want to move. You should befriend the villager well and then they might consider moving away. All of my villagers that have asked to move away have been ones I have gotten close with.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Does cataloging a diy item increase the chance of the game giving you the diy for it?


----------



## theravenboys

Stupid question, but does telling Isabelle I don't like the way a villager is talking reset their nickname for me, or just their catchphrase? Apple started calling me "subscriber" and I just let her because I'm an idiot, and I've continued to be an idiot because every time another villager asks if they can call me that too, I tell them yes just because they seem so happy if I let them lol. But now like half my island is calling me that and I'm so tired of it.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Okay... so please correct me if I am wrong... it takes one day for a rock to re-spawn... does it mean I have to wait exactly 24 hours for it to come back, or basically just wait until the next day? Because today, I still have only 5 rocks, and none of them was my money rock TT...

**Edit: Nevermind, I found it... it was placed quite similar to another rock, so i thought it was the same rock**


----------



## Ras

Does Flick pay more for out-of-season bugs? Yes, the *real* question is should I save my tarantulas until next month?


----------



## Saga

Odd question, but how many minutes do you get to complete treasure hunts in the English version of the game? I thought I saw people saying they only got 3 minutes, but I just got 6 minutes while playing in Japanese. So I was wondering if language affected the time limit at all.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Apologies if this has been posted or asked before, but I'm curious: is there a way to know when exactly a specific piece of clothing will be sold? There's one in specific I'm after that I can't seem to find. I've noticed that in the summer months, the Able sisters tend to sell more things like shorts, sandals, sundresses, that kind of thing, and those ones I feel are pretty easy to spot. There are others though that don't really match up with the season super well, like the checkered chesterfield coat being available in springtime. 

Is there a list or guide anywhere that touches on the availability of certain clothing?


----------



## rianne

Saga said:


> Odd question, but how many minutes do you get to complete treasure hunts in the English version of the game? I thought I saw people saying they only got 3 minutes, but I just got 6 minutes while playing in Japanese. So I was wondering if language affected the time limit at all.


I've gotten 3 minute ones and 5 minute ones for the English version. Interesting how you got a 6-minute time limit for the Japanese version.


----------



## Syndra

is there a limit to how many times u can use an amiibo card to invite a villager? like if my friend uses it to invite someone to their island, can i still do the same with that card?


----------



## Ras

Syndra said:


> is there a limit to how many times u can use an amiibo card to invite a villager? like if my friend uses it to invite someone to their island, can i still do the same with that card?



Yeah, it doesn't write to the card so the game won't even know your friend used it. I believe you can use it to keep summoning them to your own campsite as many times as you want, too. I don't see any reason why not, but I don't know that it's been tested too much.


----------



## Miss Misty

I see people who TT to cycle villagers saying that they skip rainy days. Do villagers not ask to move out _at all_ when it's raining, or is it just because villagers are more likely to hide in their houses for longer on rainy days?


----------



## Twinsouls1145

if you give a villager some wallpaper/flooring are they able to change it? sherb has the default lazy villager house and i really wanna fix it his real house looks so nice T_T


----------



## Lio

Sharksheep said:


> Is there a database for all the items and their various colors yet?


https://nookplaza.net/ and https://villagerdb.com/ are good resources for that.

Edit: Oh my god, I'm so sorry for quoting this! I opened this thread and thought I was on the most recent page. ><


----------



## Romaki

Does anyone know the best time to catch for profit currently? It was discussed on this forum somewhere, but I can't find it through a search engine.


----------



## Saga

rianne said:


> I've gotten 3 minute ones and 5 minute ones for the English version. Interesting how you got a 6-minute time limit for the Japanese version.



Oh, that's really interesting! Thanks for filling me in. I'll have to keep track of how many minutes I get for my next treasure hunt.


----------



## xara

Romaki said:


> Does anyone know the best time to catch for profit currently? It was discussed on this forum somewhere, but I can't find it through a search engine.



like catching bugs and fish? for me, nighttime is the best time. i typically have more luck with oarfish, blue marlins, tunas, tarantulas, etc at night. this seems to increase a bit if it’s also raining


----------



## Figo

HoennMaster said:


> Anyone know if we can demolish the original bridge we had to build? I don't like the style of it and want to get rid of it once I can purchase other types.



Yes, you can  I demolished mine.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Can I move buildings just a little bit to the side, or does it say it collides with the same building I’m trying to move? I don’t want to wast 50k bells trying for nothing


----------



## ItsT

I’m currently a resident on my sister’s island (since it’s her switch and I made my own profile) and my Nintendo account is linked up to it. But I’m planning on getting my own switch soon, and I’m not sure what’s going to happen once I move into my island and link up my account. Am I still going to have access to her island? Will I move out and bring all of my belongings with me? What’s going to happen? I’m very worried.

Thank you!


----------



## thanat0aster

Figo said:


> Can I move buildings just a little bit to the side, or does it say it collides with the same building I’m trying to move? I don’t want to wast 50k bells trying for nothing


Pretty sure it collides which is dumb.


----------



## ExaltedMalware

My friend really wants one of my villagers. If I kick him out using an amiibo card, can she adopt him without issue?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

ExaltedMalware said:


> My friend really wants one of my villagers. If I kick him out using an amiibo card, can she adopt him without issue?



The Amiibo-specific glitch was "patched," but that patch introduced an even worse glitch that can potentially affect all villager adoptions. Here's a doc with more info. The doc isn't up-to-date and contains some inaccuracies, but that's the gist of it. We still don't know why some adoptions work fine and others glitch; there's a lot of seemingly inconsistent elements.

Our hope is that tonight's content update also contains a patch for this bug. So I'd recommend at least waiting until the update rolls out, and if the glitch still isn't patched, then you can either risk a chance to glitch or continue waiting for a fix.


----------



## Red Cat

Romaki said:


> Does anyone know the best time to catch for profit currently? It was discussed on this forum somewhere, but I can't find it through a search engine.


It depends on whether you prefer fishing or bug catching. Generally, the most valuable fish appear at night. However, if you prefer bug catching, most of the valuable butterflies only appear during the day. Tarantulas only appear at night, but in my experience they're not common enough to make up for the lack of butterflies. If you're going to a mystery island, then nighttime is your best bet because you can make tarantulas spawn more often. I'm assuming you're playing northern hemisphere and not TTing. I don't know what is the best time in other seasons, but you may find valuable beetles at night in the summer.


----------



## sheepyton

I've seen people with multiple player houses on their island, and I think I've read that this is because you can only have one island per Switch. If that's the case, would player 2 (or in this case me with a second character) have access to their own custom pattern slots and be able to lay them down/craft items with these custom patterns?


----------



## DJStarstryker

sheepyton said:


> I've seen people with multiple player houses on their island, and I think I've read that this is because you can only have one island per Switch. If that's the case, would player 2 (or in this case me with a second character) have access to their own custom pattern slots and be able to lay them down/craft items with these custom patterns?



No, the custom pattern slots are shared by all players living on the same island.


----------



## Pink Issyboo

DJStarstryker said:


> Tom Nook has always been the primary NPC in Animal Crossing though. So it wouldn't be "new".
> 
> I think the bigger problem is Isabelle has a smaller role in NH than she did in NL.


I thought Isabelle was the main support in NL, and she's been shoehorned into everything Animal Crossing since.  The Pocket Camp app art has Isabelle on it rather than Nook.  She even got her own Twitter, a slot in Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and Mario Kart 8.  All that makes me believe she had usurped Nook.  I hope it stays that way -- I love the Isabelle empire lol.


----------



## mintellect

if you have ten villagers and one is in boxes, can you invite another villager to move in? or must you wait until the villager in boxes has left the town?


----------



## hauntedchasm

Is villager "originality" still a thing?


----------



## Z3KK0

If I move a villager out, can I move them right back in? I have Peggy and love her to bits but I don’t want her to have to live in the default tutorial peppy home.


----------



## Goop

Anyone know why it seems after cycling about 10 villagers, plots no longer sell to random villagers?
I sold Coco last night, TT'd the days needed one by one for a new villager to move in, and no one came by even after 5 days. The plot remained unsold. I used a NMT and grabbed Goldie from a random island, cycled out Alli, and now her plot isn't selling to a random villager either.

I really don't want to keep using NMT just to cycle new villagers - my whole goal is to save them and keep trying to cycle without them for villagers I want.​


----------



## fanism

I have a question about the ghost villager. Back in the days of New Leaf, if a villager is packed and ready to go but no one claimed him on that day. The next day, this villager is actually still attached to me (ghost villager )until I travel to another town. If that town has an empty spot, my ghost would move there without anyone asking. If the town has no empty, the ghost is gone forever.

I am wondering if this is still the case for New Horizons?  Thank you.


----------



## DJStarstryker

fanism said:


> I have a question about the ghost villager. Back in the days of New Leaf, if a villager is packed and ready to go but no one claimed him on that day. The next day, this villager is actually still attached to me (ghost villager )until I travel to another town. If that town has an empty spot, my ghost would move there without anyone asking. If the town has no empty, the ghost is gone forever.
> 
> I am wondering if this is still the case for New Horizons?  Thank you.



Yeah, that's what people generally call "the void", and "voided villagers". From my understanding, a villager can now stay "in the void" for 4 days. After 4 days, they are gone and there is no danger of them moving into an island with an empty plot.


----------



## usa-chan

Z3KK0 said:


> If I move a villager out, can I move them right back in? I have Peggy and love her to bits but I don’t want her to have to live in the default tutorial peppy home.


yep! there's no 16 villager cycle in new horizon


----------



## TinyPrincess

I’m just curious if this has ever happened to anyone cause I hope not. if you were to just move a plot to a different location, can the “I’ve moved out” glitch happen? Or does it usually happen with villagers moving in?


----------



## meatballsaregood

i've been having a problem with my Hans amiibo. The game registers him in Phototopia and at the Nook Stop, but whenever I try to invite him, i get an "answering machine" message that says they're moving. it's not a problem with him being next to move in, since I had an empty plot open for him to move into and it went to some random villager. there is/was no one else in my campsite for there to be any kind of conflict with.

i looked online and there was no real answer so i ended up contacting nintendo support, who said it was a known issue that will be resolved soon. however, i was curious if any one else encountered this and has ever found a fix for it. i am willing to be patient but i also want to see what this forum has to say about this bug!


----------



## Sharpington

Does TT only ruin turnips if you change the DATE backwards, or will going back minutes or an hour do the same thing?

Got back from my errands at exactly one minute after noon and _just_ missed the morning price to put in the calculator. I was really tempted to fudge the clock back half an hour but I wasn't sure what the consequences would be


----------



## Cory

Can shrubs be planted directly next to each other or does there need to be a 1 tile gap?


----------



## Clock

Will villagers send pictures after they moved out? Just to be safe, I stopped 2 villagers from moving to get their picture if that's the case.


----------



## starlightsong

Cory said:


> Can shrubs be planted directly next to each other or does there need to be a 1 tile gap?


They can be directly by each other! From my experience they grow in a 1x1 space just like flowers do.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Okay...I am thoroughly confused. I want to do an incline, but no matter what I do, it just keeps saying there is no even stretch of cliffs here...and that is literally making me have question marks above my head. Even when I am at a even stretch... I'm very lost.


----------



## Duu

Time travelling question: 
I noticed when I went 1 hr backwards it un-watered all my flowers. Is this a thing and why?
Also, if I were to play all the way to May and then travel back to April, would the days already be "done"? (No more diys on beach, same items in shop as first time etc). Ty!


----------



## Lady Timpani

So are the new tools at the upgraded Nook's Cranny regular durability, just cute? I'd like to buy the elephant watering can but I don't really see the point if it's gonna break on me easily.

ETA: I went ahead and bit the bullet and it looks like they have the same durability as regular tools! So you pay a little extra to save on an iron ore. 


xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Okay...I am thoroughly confused. I want to do an incline, but no matter what I do, it just keeps saying there is no even stretch of cliffs here...and that is literally making me have question marks above my head. Even when I am at a even stretch... I'm very lost.


I _think_, but I might be wrong, that you have to have the upper squares actually go back onto the cliff itself before it'll call it an even stretch. I had this problem myself but this seemed to solve it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Crossing123 said:


> Will villagers send pictures after they moved out? Just to be safe, I stopped 2 villagers from moving to get their picture if that's the case.



I don't think so, no. Considering they don't send you farewell letters.

I've got a question for y'all: is Mother's Day and Father's Day events in NH?


----------



## fanism

DJStarstryker said:


> Yeah, that's what people generally call "the void", and "voided villagers". From my understanding, a villager can now stay "in the void" for 4 days. After 4 days, they are gone and there is no danger of them moving into an island with an empty plot.


That's a lot of days ....  thanks


----------



## BMXninja

Do you need to have one of every type of personality villager to get every d.i.y recipe or something like that? like in new leaf, certain public work projects were locked behind certain villagers. Is there something similar like that in new horizons?


----------



## Sicariana

So, I gave Agnes a pink silk dress for her birthday. She moved in the day before her birthday. I gave her a pink silk dress yesterday and today. She is still wearing her default outfit, but every time I give her the pink silk dress, she says she's already wearing it. Anyone know how to fix this bug?


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Is there a way to ensure that villagers will wear the clothes and accessories you give them rather than displaying them in their house?


----------



## CamJam

When going to someone else's island to sell turnips, what is an appropriate and reasonable bells tip to leave?


----------



## Junee

After you donate your first piece of art to the museum, does the art section open up the next day or does it need to be under construction for a day before it opens? Also, if you have to wait a day for construction is the whole museum closed or not?


----------



## rianne

BMXninja said:


> Do you need to have one of every type of personality villager to get every d.i.y recipe or something like that? like in new leaf, certain public work projects were locked behind certain villagers. Is there something similar like that in new horizons?


Someone onsite shared a part of the guidebook that said different personalities give different Reactions for you to learn. Not sure about recipes though.


----------



## Vonny

Is Lief gonna be a regular merchant like Kicks and Labelle?


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

Mayor Miraland said:


> Is there a way to ensure that villagers will wear the clothes and accessories you give them rather than displaying them in their house?


Honestly, no. From what I have done is I give them the clothes when they are outside. For instance, Judy has worn what I have given her. So has Peggy when she was on my island. Fuchsia didn't wear the shirt I gave her, she was indoors. She put it as deco instead. So maybe location matters? But in the end, they have their own tastes too and will wear what they want, like us!



CamJam said:


> When going to someone else's island to sell turnips, what is an appropriate and reasonable bells tip to leave?


10% is good.



Vonny said:


> Is Lief gonna be a regular merchant like Kicks and Labelle?


Yes he will.


----------



## Sicariana

Do hybrids always have a chance to duplicate themselves?


----------



## Stil

Sicariana said:


> Do hybrids always have a chance to duplicate themselves?


(Not if you dont water them)
Yes, but the rate varies on how many different people water the flowers that day. The chances increase when you have people come to your island to water them.


----------



## absol

What happens to your flowers if you tt to winter?


----------



## Sicariana

Infinity said:


> (Not if you dont water them)
> Yes, but the rate varies on how many different people water the flowers that day. The chances increase when you have people come to your island to water them.


So, instead of trying to breed a blue rose and a gold rose, I can just buy them and water them each day?


----------



## Stil

Yes, for blue roses (at least it happened to me) a single rose can bud into a second one. 
As for gold roses, You need to water black roses and then those black roses have a chance to produce a gold rose.
I could be wrong, but I dont think gold roses produce more gold roses.


----------



## moonshi

How do you know what your native flower is?


----------



## Feraligator

moonshi said:


> How do you know what your native flower is?


It'll be the flower on the 3rd level on your island when you first move in.


I have a question about weeds: I planted some in an area of my town a while back and they matured, which is what I wanted them to do.
However, when I planted them again recently in a different area they've just stayed young. Why is this?


----------



## bam94-

JezDayy said:


> I have a question about weeds: I planted some in an area of my town a while back and they matured, which is what I wanted them to do.
> However, when I planted them again recently in a different area they've just stayed young. Why is this?



Did you pick up those same weeds and plant them again, as in moving them? I believe picking up weeds totally resets how much they've matured, unlike flowers and trees, etc. I've noticed that planting weeds can have them come out with totally different maturities.


----------



## Feraligator

bam94- said:


> Did you pick up those same weeds and plant them again, as in moving them? I believe picking up weeds totally resets how much they've matured, unlike flowers and trees, etc. I've noticed that planting weeds can have them come out with totally different maturities.


All the ones I've planted were picked from when I first moved in, I planted like say ~20 in one area and they grew like trees in a couple of days (from clover -> overgrown plants). 

I planted some more in a different area and they've just stayed young for over a week now, and I'm not sure why that is. Maybe there's a limit to how many matured weeds you can get?


----------



## Miss Misty

Does anyone who TTs know if Leif appears as a regular random visitor in the plaza _outside_ of the Nature Day timeframe? I'm going to need a _lot_ more shrubbery than I bought originally lmao


----------



## zenni

I adopted Diana from a different island, and she was wearing something that the previous owner gave her. 
I talked to Isabelle to reset her clothes, but she keeps going back to the old clothes each morning.
Is there any way to perma-reset her clothes? Do I just have to go back to Isabelle every day?


----------



## juneau

Quick question - do shrubs need space around it to grow like trees do, or can they grow in any 1x1 space even with stuff around it?


----------



## GarudaRamuda

I've started bushes directly adjacent to buildings, rivers, trees and cliffs with no issue. If you can dig a spot it seems to support bushes. Fully grown bushes can be moved without any energy too, so it's easy to toy around with placement.


----------



## Spooky.

Is the glitched amiibo force out fixed yet?


----------



## croquet

What is the best way to block off an area from spawning daily things like fossils and wandering visitors so I never have to go back in that area again?  
Do I have to block every single tile with something impassable like a shrub? Or will weeds be enough to block visitors like CJ and Flick from spawning back there?

Also, the FAQ says you can only build cliffs up to 3 levels max, but you can have a fourth layer that cannot be climbed up or walked on top of.  I just found this out and it blew my mind.  (ground, layer 2, layer 3, layer 4 unclimbable) Thanks!


----------



## MochiACNL

Anyone know of a good method for getting out a villager? I've heard of a 15 day method but not sure how it's done. I'd appreciate if anyone can elaborate for me


----------



## Red Cat

Is there a way to enter Redd's boat the first day he's on your island, or do you have to wait for his next visit to enter it?


----------



## stephzs

I've never done trades before, let's say someone wants to trade my villager for NMTs, how would I go about doing that and avoid getting scammed? Do they just drop their NMTs on the ground when I invite them to my island?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SakuraJD

So i noticed a nook mile mission for 'plant trees' finished when i planted a Bush / Shrub so it got me thinking, for the purpose of a 5 star town... do Bushes count as Trees? will planting 50 bushes mean I have to chop down 50 trees now?


----------



## Ras

stephzs said:


> I've never done trades before, let's say someone wants to trade my villager for NMTs, how would I go about doing that and avoid getting scammed? Do they just drop their NMTs on the ground when I invite them to my island?
> Thanks in advance.



I am in no way an expert, but I’ve heard of people making cages outside the airport. You build a fence and require them to drop the NMTs before you take away one of the fence pieces to let them go further. It may insult some traders, but you can just say better safe than sorry.

For my question, will animals change their music if you send them a different piece like in NL? Will they change it if you hand it right to them?

SakuraJD, did you know Vivian’s catchphrase is piffle?


----------



## Spooky.

Ras said:


> I am in no way an expert, but I’ve heard of people making cages outside the airport. You build a fence and require them to drop the NMTs before you take away one of the fence pieces to let them go further. It may insult some traders, but you can just say better safe than sorry.
> 
> For my question, will animals change their music if you send them a different piece like in NL? Will they change it if you hand it right to them?
> 
> SakuraJD, did you know Vivian’s catchphrase is piffle?



Except you can't remove a fence when a player is over. They'd have to drop, leave, close your gate, and come back to do that. 
But fencing in an area is a good idea if you don't want people running around, picking flowers, etc. Have them pay first before dropping anything. If they try to pick up their payment again, close the session using the - button and force them out.


----------



## SakuraJD

Ras said:


> SakuraJD, did you know Vivian’s catchphrase is piffle?


I was not aware of this  but Piffle was my Town. now that I have my own Island, its Clow~ that image is my New Leaf map. I was waiting to upload a NH map once my villagers were all moved in and moved around... soon.


Red Cat said:


> Is there a way to enter Redd's boat the first day he's on your island, or do you have to wait for his next visit to enter it?


Nope, his boat is 100% off limits that first time. you will need have to wait. I tried all night..


----------



## Clock

SirBadger said:


> I don't think so, no. Considering they don't send you farewell letters.
> 
> I've got a question for y'all: is Mother's Day and Father's Day events in NH?


That's sad to hear that in NH, I wish just like in NL and the other games they would send letters and picture. I'm glad I stopped 4 from moving and putting my villagers on hold so I can get their picture.


----------



## Fluuffy

Does anyone know if redd is going to come back? Museum is updated and I’ve talked to redd a second time. He mentioned his boat and I don’t remember what I replied but I may have said no? If there was that option, I probably did. I did not enter his boat or even look for it since I was scared that i’d probably buy fake art. I figured I would wait ti’ll maybe others have figured it out. But now i’m scared that I won’t see his boat. Has anyone time traveled fae enough to see his boat again?


----------



## Mayor Miraland

How close can villager houses be to the town square?


----------



## Lio

Does anyone have a chart of all the new bushes that Leif can sell?


----------



## Ras

Fluuffy said:


> Does anyone know if redd is going to come back? Museum is updated and I’ve talked to redd a second time. He mentioned his boat and I don’t remember what I replied but I may have said no? If there was that option, I probably did. I did not enter his boat or even look for it since I was scared that i’d probably buy fake art. I figured I would wait ti’ll maybe others have figured it out. But now i’m scared that I won’t see his boat. Has anyone time traveled fae enough to see his boat again?



We couldn't enter his boat the first time anyway. He'll be back and you'll visit him on his boat. It'll be at your secret beach.


----------



## bam94-

Does anyone know whether you can do more than one construction-type task per day? Say if I wanted to move a villager’s house and a shop, or if I wanted to move a villager’s house and build an incline. Is it just one of those things per day?


----------



## hebilea

Okay, hope this is alright to ask here, but do we have a subforum where people can ask for people's opinions on their ideas for reconstructions/areas they do? 

Just to give an example from my own: I want to make a cute stargazing place on one of the stoned beaches, however, I would love to show my photo of it and ask if it looks too cluttered, what could be done to make it look cuter, etcetc.

I don't see any subforum like this, so I assume it's ok to make a post about it on this ACNH subforum?


----------



## usa-chan

hebilea said:


> Okay, hope this is alright to ask here, but do we have a subforum where people can ask for people's opinions on their ideas for reconstructions/areas they do?
> 
> Just to give an example from my own: I want to make a cute stargazing place on one of the stoned beaches, however, I would love to show my photo of it and ask if it looks too cluttered, what could be done to make it look cuter, etcetc.
> 
> I don't see any subforum like this, so I assume it's ok to make a post about it on this ACNH subforum?


as far as i know, there isn't a subforum for that. but it's totally fine for you to post it in this one! i've seen people ask for opinions on areas in their islands, someone once even included a video.


----------



## StrangeDog

I just bought my partner a Switch and now we're trying to split our villages. I have some Amiibo cards, and I was wondering if I could use them to kick out animals from my village and force them to move into his. Our roommate used an Amiibo card to kick out a villager and the villager immediately moved into my town.


----------



## Mewyn

Does anyone know the mechanics of rock spawning? I’m guessing rocks won’t spawn next to cliffs, water or building but can they spawn next to trees, items, flowers and such? Do you need a 3x3 square to be absolutely empty?
I’m trying to figure out the best way to have rocks spawn exactly where I want them to be without having to plant flowers or something else on every single inch of my island


----------



## croquet

bam94- said:


> Does anyone know whether you can do more than one construction-type task per day? Say if I wanted to move a villager’s house and a shop, or if I wanted to move a villager’s house and build an incline. Is it just one of those things per day?



You can move 1 building (this includes villager homes) per day, and build 1 bridge or ramp per day.  If you already have a bridge or ramp accepting donations, you cannot start a 2nd one.


----------



## Red Cat

How do you complete the "send gratitude with flowers" NM+ goal? Do you have the mail the flower or just give it to a villager directly? Does the flower have to be wrapped?


----------



## PhantomThief

Villagers that have previously moved out can appear at the campsite too right, not just mystery islands? :0


----------



## SakuraJD

Red Cat said:


> How do you complete the "send gratitude with flowers" NM+ goal? Do you have the mail the flower or just give it to a villager directly? Does the flower have to be wrapped?


i imagine you already found this out but yeah, just mail someone a flower. specifically, the petals plucked from the flower, not the whole plant


----------



## Moonliet

I time travelled backwards when a non-amiibo villager that had moved in from the campsite was in boxes, is there a glitch I should be looking out for?


----------



## SakuraJD

Mewyn said:


> Does anyone know the mechanics of rock spawning? I’m guessing rocks won’t spawn next to cliffs, water or building but can they spawn next to trees, items, flowers and such? Do you need a 3x3 square to be absolutely empty?
> I’m trying to figure out the best way to have rocks spawn exactly where I want them to be without having to plant flowers or something else on every single inch of my island


I've been moving a rock around for 3 weeks now, and I can tell you some of the things that have happened to me.. yes, they spawn at least 1 tile away from a cliff, buildings, trees, or other static object. however, items and flowers, it doesnt care about. it will spawn directly in the middle of your hybrid farm without a care in the world. it will not, however, spawn on top of Custom Designs or Paths (as long as its not Dirt, Dark Dirt, or Sand, since those just count as normal ground) basically if you cant put a Shovel through it, a rock cant spawn on it.

so, while i havent tried this myself, you could theoretically place custom designs over your entire island, and leave one specific 3x3 section uncovered, and it SHOULD move there. again, I havent tested it, but, all the previous information is accurate.


----------



## bam94-

croquet said:


> You can move 1 building (this includes villager homes) per day, and build 1 bridge or ramp per day.  If you already have a bridge or ramp accepting donations, you cannot start a 2nd one.


Great, thank you!  Do you know if this the same for demolitions too? If I wanted to demolish a bridge, I could still move a villager’s home, etc?


----------



## Mewyn

@SakuraJD Very complete answer thanks! I’ll try it out



bam94- said:


> Great, thank you! ☺ Do you know if this the same for demolitions too? If I wanted to demolish a bridge, I could still move a villager’s home, etc?


Yep, you can demolish one thing a day (count as a construction though, you won’t be able to place a bridge or ramp in the meantime) but you can still move a building.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is there anything I can use outdoors that allows me to display hanging item? I bought a wall mounted tool board off Redd and want to display it


----------



## Sundaycult

Does anyone know if I can scan an amiibo card into my friends village?


----------



## Spooky.

Is there any purpose or need for a second character on your island?

Also, do you have to make a second account on your switch to do so?


----------



## Tyrael

Spooky. said:


> Is there any purpose or need for a second character on your island?
> 
> Also, do you have to make a second account on your switch to do so?



You have to make a 2'nd account on your switch in order to create a 2'nd character on the existing island.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Spooky. said:


> Is there any purpose or need for a second character on your island?
> 
> Also, do you have to make a second account on your switch to do so?



Tyrael answered your second question, but for your first:

You don't NEED a second character. But some things you can do with them:

- Have another house/more rooms to decorate (downside: more loans to pay to get that)
- Multiple characters means multiple chances to interact with NPCs. You can request more songs from KK Slider, get more mystery floors/walls from Saharah (specifically using the tickets - the bought ones are always the same), get models from Flick/CJ faster, etc
- Each character gets their own unique daily DIY bottle spawn and daily shiny money tree spot spawn.
- Another character to earn Nook Miles with. I've heard some people make characters to farm the easier to get goals for buying NMTs. I don't know if it's worth doing this or not, but figured I'd point it out.

A downside to another character is that the villagers will talk about the other character sometimes. That bothers some people, so if it bothers you, you might want to avoid it.


----------



## Sunsena

This has probably already been asked but I'm having difficulty finding it so - is there a way to tell that special characters like Celeste or Saharah are visiting without having to hunt them down myself?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sunsena said:


> This has probably already been asked but I'm having difficulty finding it so - is there a way to tell that special characters like Celeste or Saharah are visiting without having to hunt them down myself?



No. Unfortunately. I really think they should've had Isabelle announce this.


----------



## theravenboys

I've been TTing between the same 2 dates (today and May 12) trying to get a certain villager to move out. I've been unsuccessful and I'm giving up for the night lol but I noticed something weird in the mail. My mom sent me a birthday card...but it's not my birthday at any point between those 2 dates?? I only got it once. It had the cake and everything! There was no announcement on the board about my birthday (idk if there should be, but I know villagers' birthdays are always announced there). I guess it's possible I could have put in the wrong birthday (but very unlikely lol) but I'm still confused as to why I only got the card once when I TT'd so many times between those same dates. Has this ever happened to anyone else? 

edit: and no, I did not change the year, as evidenced by the bulletin board only having stuff about May Day and Canberra's upcoming birthday on the 14th.


----------



## Clock

Unlike acnl, will amiibo villagers move out?


----------



## Lio

Does anyone know if you can get old villagers (ones that have moved out or been kicked out from your island) in your campsite? Or will it only show villagers you haven't had move in yet?


----------



## Darkwing

Is it possible to end up with 2 authentic versions of a painting?
For example, someone posted that their Redd’s has the authentic perfect painting today. I already got that one for myself. If I went to their island and bought their authentic perfect painting, would the game even allow me to have both?


----------



## 0kamu0

Is it true that when one of your starter villagers moves to a new island, they will no longer have starter furniture??


----------



## Irwald

Hi, does anyone know what triggers the "I'm online!" message you get from your best friends? Is it just starting the game? Or is it whenever you open the best friends app in your nook phone? I seem to get it a lot! Don't mind at all but want to understand it. Thanks


----------



## Ciary

How soon after a villager has asked you to leave will new villagers appear on mystery islands? The day they asked to move and you said yes? The day they are in boxes? Or the day the plot is empty? I would check, but I don't want to waste potentially 2000 or 4000 NM


----------



## courtky

Irwald said:


> Hi, does anyone know what triggers the "I'm online!" message you get from your best friends? Is it just starting the game? Or is it whenever you open the best friends app in your nook phone? I seem to get it a lot! Don't mind at all but want to understand it. Thanks


i noticed while watching my boyfriend play on his switch, it's as soon as i turn the game on. when i put my switch into sleep mode but i'm still in game, when i come back it'll say it again. it also happens if they turn on and off the online indicator in the best friends app on the nook phone!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Ciary said:


> How soon after a villager has asked you to leave will new villagers appear on mystery islands? The day they asked to move and you said yes? The day they are in boxes? Or the day the plot is empty? I would check, but I don't want to waste potentially 2000 or 4000 NM


the day the plot is empty! :~)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Sundaycult said:


> Does anyone know if I can scan an amiibo card into my friends village?


only if you are to scan it IRL on their switch. you can't access a friend's nook atm terminal thing... whatever it's called haha


----------



## Red Cat

Darkwing said:


> Is it possible to end up with 2 authentic versions of a painting?
> For example, someone posted that their Redd’s has the authentic perfect painting today. I already got that one for myself. If I went to their island and bought their authentic perfect painting, would the game even allow me to have both?


I don't see why not. Paintings are just another item, and there's no limit to how many copies of one item you can have as far as I know of.


----------



## courtky

you can get your villager's photo in this game, right? does anyone have an accurate website that shows what furniture or favorite color your villager likes? trying to get all my villagers to love me lol


----------



## Irwald

courtky said:


> i noticed while watching my boyfriend play on his switch, it's as soon as i turn the game on. when i put my switch into sleep mode but i'm still in game, when i come back it'll say it again. it also happens if they turn on and off the online indicator in the best friends app on the nook phone!
> [aTE]



That's a great answer, thanks very much!


----------



## Galactic Fork

Crossing123 said:


> Unlike acnl, will amiibo villagers move out?


I summoned Gaston with Amiibo and he's asked to move out once.  So yeah.


If Redd has 2 real paintings, can a player from another island come buy it?


----------



## Aetherbam

I could have sworn someone asked this question elsewhere, but I can't find it. Is it possible for your villagers to give you more than one of their framed photos?


----------



## Hivernale

Hi guys I don't know where to ask about this and could not find something similar in the forum 

I have an issue
I have this pansy amiibo card that I would like to use, this is my first time using amiibo
One of my villager naturally asked to move out today and I said yes. They are not in boxes yet but should be tomorrow.
So I scanned my amiibo card, but when I scan it, I can't talk to Pansy and always end up on the answering machine, I always get her voicemail message... There is currently nobody  in the campsite and pansy won't get in
The amiibo works, I tried it in Joe's studio and can load her and make pictures with her however I am unable to invite her

Is it because she will automatically buy the plot that will be free in 2 days or is this a bug ??


----------



## Spooky.

How rare are the earth day mystery islands? I went to a bunch of islands and just got the usual junk. 

Also, what is on them that makes them special/is it worth trying to hunt one down?


----------



## cloudmask

theravenboys said:


> I've been TTing between the same 2 dates (today and May 12) trying to get a certain villager to move out. I've been unsuccessful and I'm giving up for the night lol but I noticed something weird in the mail. My mom sent me a birthday card...but it's not my birthday at any point between those 2 dates?? I only got it once. It had the cake and everything! There was no announcement on the board about my birthday (idk if there should be, but I know villagers' birthdays are always announced there). I guess it's possible I could have put in the wrong birthday (but very unlikely lol) but I'm still confused as to why I only got the card once when I TT'd so many times between those same dates. Has this ever happened to anyone else?
> 
> edit: and no, I did not change the year, as evidenced by the bulletin board only having stuff about May Day and Canberra's upcoming birthday on the 14th.



seconding! i TTed yesterday to cycle someone out and the furthest i went was late june. when i synced back up with real time and checked my mailbox, i had a birthday letter from mom with the cake. my birthday is in january. i doubt that both of us entered the wrong birthday! this must be a glitch involving the game's clock.


----------



## theravenboys

cloudmask said:


> seconding! i TTed yesterday to cycle someone out and the furthest i went was late june. when i synced back up with real time and checked my mailbox, i had a birthday letter from mom with the cake. my birthday is in january. i doubt that both of us entered the wrong birthday! this must be a glitch involving the game's clock.



My birthday is in January too! That’s so strange, I was kind of afraid I’d broken the game somehow lol so I’m glad it’s not just me who’s experienced it.


----------



## cloudmask

theravenboys said:


> My birthday is in January too! That’s so strange, I was kind of afraid I’d broken the game somehow lol so I’m glad it’s not just me who’s experienced it.



is your birthday january 31st? maybe something about that day confuses the game lmao

but thankfully there don't seem to be any other errors surrounding it, i've been playing normally today and nothing weird has happened!


----------



## theravenboys

cloudmask said:


> is your birthday january 31st? maybe something about that day confuses the game lmao
> 
> but thankfully there don't seem to be any other errors surrounding it, i've been playing normally today and nothing weird has happened!



Mine is January 6! Maybe it’s just the month of January that’s got the game confused lol. This morning I couldn’t find Daisy Mae and I nearly panicked because I thought it had something to do with the birthday card but it turned out she’d just gotten a little lost in my bamboo forest. I haven’t had anything weird happen either so hopefully everything is fine and that was just a one-time bug.


----------



## spicy_taco

Hi, i am very new to the AC franchise (and frankly this site, not even sure if I'm posting correctly lol) and i am getting ACNH later next month. I was wondering if i could time travel backwards to trigger the nature day event since i would miss it otherwise. Would this work?


----------



## DJStarstryker

spicy_taco said:


> Hi, i am very new to the AC franchise (and frankly this site, not even sure if I'm posting correctly lol) and i am getting ACNH later next month. I was wondering if i could time travel backwards to trigger the nature day event since i would miss it otherwise. Would this work?



Yes. Or you could even start your island at an earlier date and just slowly move forward if you want.


----------



## spicy_taco

DJStarstryker said:


> Yes. Or you could even start your island at an earlier date and just slowly move forward if you want.


Thanks! Also, do have any idea if this would mess with my other games? Sorry to bother you haha


----------



## Khaelis

Spooky. said:


> How rare are the earth day mystery islands? I went to a bunch of islands and just got the usual junk.
> 
> Also, what is on them that makes them special/is it worth trying to hunt one down?



There are Earth Day mystery islands? You mean the one with the hedge maze? That's May 1 to May 7.


----------



## DJStarstryker

spicy_taco said:


> Thanks! Also, do have any idea if this would mess with my other games? Sorry to bother you haha



No idea. It depends on what games you have. Most games don't do anything with the system clock, so it doesn't matter what day/time it is.


----------



## spicy_taco

DJStarstryker said:


> No idea. It depends on what games you have. Most games don't do anything with the system clock, so it doesn't matter what day/time it is.


Thanks so much, i was so worried i'd miss the entire event! And no worries, I'll ask around. Have a good day/night wherever you are


----------



## PaperCat

How many bridges can I have?

How big are the villager houses, Able Sisters, Upgraded Nook's Cranny and Museum?


----------



## Khaelis

PaperCat said:


> How many bridges can I have?
> 
> How big are the villager houses, Able Sisters, Upgraded Nook's Cranny and Museum?



Was trying to find an old post where I answered this very question, but I found it. Firstly, you can have a total of 8 bridges, and a total of 8 inclines. 

As for building dimensions (increase second number by 1 to include area in front of building):

Player - 5 by 4.
Villager - 4 by 3.
Campsite - 4 by 3.
Able Sisters - 5 by 4.
Nook's Cranny - 7 by 4.
Museum - 7 by 4.

Bonus: bridges can span across 3 to 5 tiles.


----------



## Fluuffy

Does anyone know the conversion rate for tbt to nmt to bells? I was looking for the official post for it but can’t find any.


----------



## Khaelis

Fluuffy said:


> Does anyone know the conversion rate for tbt to nmt to bells? I was looking for the official post for it but can’t find any.



Honestly, I have no clue but I have seen NMT being sold for 20 TBT and since NMT are 200-250K each... TBT isn't worth many IGB. :/


----------



## Fluuffy

Khaelis said:


> Honestly, I have no clue but I have seen NMT being sold for 20 TBT and since NMT are 200-250K each... TBT isn't worth many IGB. :/



Thanks! I was planning on trading Judy for bells but have no idea how much nmt to bells it.


----------



## Sicariana

I have been complaining to Isabelle about Agnes' appearance; she is wearing a hat someone put in my Ables' without permission. I don't want her to wear a hat at all. Period. But every time I complain to Isabelle, she just changes into a different shirt. Any suggestions?


----------



## Khaelis

Sicariana said:


> I have been complaining to Isabelle about Agnes' appearance; she is wearing a hat someone put in my Ables' without permission. I don't want her to wear a hat at all. Period. But every time I complain to Isabelle, she just changes into a different shirt. Any suggestions?



Not much you can do, unfortunately. She'll take it off whenever her AI decides to.


----------



## Yoshisaur

If I have 10 villagers can I invite a regular non-amiibo camper to my island and force someone out?


----------



## Khaelis

Yoshisaur said:


> If I have 10 villagers can I invite a regular non-amiibo camper to my island and force someone out?



Yes, but the villager that is forced out is entirely random.


----------



## Envy

Khaelis said:


> Yes, but the villager that is forced out is entirely random.


 
I actually came here to ask about this...

I've seen videos where that was the case, but when I invited Fang over to my campsite and asked him to move in yesterday he gave me the choice between all of my villagers.

I've seen both scenarios play out in videos and I'm wondering what the criteria is for which one occurs?


----------



## Khaelis

Envy said:


> I actually came here to ask about this...
> 
> I've seen videos where that was the case, but when I invited Fang over to my campsite and asked him to move in yesterday he gave me the choice between all of my villagers.
> 
> I've seen both scenarios play out in videos and I'm wondering what the criteria is for which one occurs?



Random camper = randomly picked
Invited camper (amiibo) = choose who is kicked out


----------



## Yoshisaur

Khaelis said:


> Yes, but the villager that is forced out is entirely random.


Oh that stinks! Thank you!


----------



## Supernova

Apologies if this has been asked alot, Can people visiting your island pick up the turnips in your house?


----------



## xara

Supernova said:


> Apologies if this has been asked alot, Can people visiting your island pick up the turnips in your house?



no, they can’t. nothing in your house can be picked up by visitors


----------



## Supernova

xara said:


> no, they can’t. nothing in your house can be picked up by visitors



Ah thank you! Didn't want my first experience going online to be having my turnips stolen!


----------



## Zen

I saw someone on twitch a while back had used the Send Gift option in Nook Shopping and it had the option to send to a resident/neighbor.

What is the criteria to unlock that?


----------



## Lemons

Sorry if it's been answered, couldn't find it! Does calling an amiibo to the campsite affect the natural chances of someone appearing randomly? If I call an amiibo, does the chances of someone appearing the next day return to 0 or amiibo doesn't count?


----------



## Shydragon

Does anyone know when you're supposed to get each of Mom's gifts? I've gotten the homemade cake (on my birthday) and the tissue box (I'm guessing this is a Spring gift for allergy season?) and none of the others. Are any of them random?


----------



## Dewasa

Zen said:


> I saw someone on twitch a while back had used the Send Gift option in Nook Shopping and it had the option to send to a resident/neighbor.
> 
> What is the criteria to unlock that?



I'm not a vet player and I recall having this option ever since I accessed the Nook kiosk.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



Lemons said:


> Sorry if it's been answered, couldn't find it! Does calling an amiibo to the campsite affect the natural chances of someone appearing randomly? If I call an amiibo, does the chances of someone appearing the next day return to 0 or amiibo doesn't count?



When I was reading an in-depth guide on time traveling to get specific visitors, using Amiibo does indeed reset your "pity" count to 0. Unless something changed recently, when you're over 7+ days of having 0 villagers at your campsite, you are at a 20% rate for having a camp visitor. 3 days is around 10% chance. Note that it caps at 20% so every day after the 7th of NO campsite visitors, you have that same amount of chance/percentage.


----------



## ribbyn

I have Mitzi in my campsite and want to invite her to stay, but every time she asks Resident Services she says Marina is thinking about moving and I don’t want that. Isn’t there a way I can pick the villager who gets to move or will another villager be “thinking” of moving if I persist?


----------



## Mannykama

If a villager is in boxes can I invite someone in from an island that day? Or do I have to wait til the villager moved out and it’s an empty plot?


----------



## Dewasa

If it's via natural campsite visitor, no, they will pick at random. I've read ways where you have to exit the game the moment the campsite villager says the name of the current resident (Assuming you didn't want said name) so that the game doesn't save. In your situation, it might be beyond that, so someone else more familiar can jump in to comment and say if there are any other options.

If you go the Amiibo route, you will get to pick which villager your campsite visitor should be talking to.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

ribbyn said:


> I have Mitzi in my campsite and want to invite her to stay, but every time she asks Resident Services she says Marina is thinking about moving and I don’t want that. Isn’t there a way I can pick the villager who gets to move or will another villager be “thinking” of moving if I persist?



Non-Amiibo campers will pick a villager at random. There's a way to save scum this, but it requires waiting until the autosave happens, talking to the camper immediately and speeding through the text, and if they pick a villager you don't want to move, you have to reset immediately before the next autosave. If your game hasn't autosaved yet, you can reset and try your RNG luck again, but if it has autosaved, then that villager is locked in and you can't reset for a different villager.



Mannykama said:


> If a villager is in boxes can I invite someone in from an island that day? Or do I have to wait til the villager moved out and it’s an empty plot?



You have to wait until you get an empty plot to invite a new villager.


----------



## Dewasa

Mannykama said:


> If a villager is in boxes can I invite someone in from an island that day? Or do I have to wait til the villager moved out and it’s an empty plot?


Based on what I know, you won't be able to see any villagers at Islands if you do not have a free open slot in your island. The day the plot is empty, you have that day and that day only to find a replacement villager. If you don't, Tom Nook will sell the plot.


----------



## Turboo

Apologies if this has been answered a lot already, but does anyone know how the game handles default villager houses when they pack up and move to other people's islands? Sylvana is moving out and she was one of the first three I built plots for - if she went to somebody else's town would she go there with the generic normal-personality house or her "real" house with the cherry blossom furniture?


----------



## Dewasa

Turboo said:


> Apologies if this has been answered a lot already, but does anyone know how the game handles default villager houses when they pack up and move to other people's islands? Sylvana is moving out and she was one of the first three I built plots for - if she went to somebody else's town would she go there with the generic normal-personality house or her "real" house with the cherry blossom furniture?


I can confirm that once they move out and goes to somebody else's town, they will get their REAL house. Example, Megan was one of my wife's first 2 villagers. She had the standard basic house. Once she moved into mine, everything was upgraded, wallpaper and all. She even remembers my wife's island.


----------



## Believe

Anyone know what the smallest speaker is? Or even know a list of all stereos in the game as of now?


----------



## courtky

How many days does it take for someone to ask to move out and how many for another campsite villager? Feels like it's been a week and no new campsite visitor yet


----------



## SakuraJD

Believe said:


> Anyone know what the smallest speaker is? Or even know a list of all stereos in the game as of now?


smallest speaker i have seen is just a 1x1 square, namely Bamboo and Cherry speakers.. havent seen anything slim yet.


----------



## whoHOO

Please help y'all, I've done a dumb thing lol  I didn't buy Redd's painting the first time he came to the island (I know...) Does he come back and try to sell again or have I really blown it? (Blather's still asks for art...)


----------



## SakuraJD

whoHOO said:


> Please help y'all, I've done a dumb thing lol  I didn't buy Redd's painting the first time he came to the island (I know...) Does he come back and try to sell again or have I really blown it? (Blather's still asks for art...)


friend of mine did basically the same thing. he showed up again yesterday for them. should be fine. just make sure you watch the top of your island for his Boat icon every day!


----------



## hauntedchasm

Will villagers show off letters they received from previous players?


----------



## Farobi

Is it unnatural to let campsite villager take over someone elses spot? Like there wont be any glitches or anything?


----------



## Saah

Farobi said:


> Is it unnatural to let campsite villager take over someone elses spot? Like there wont be any glitches or anything?


No glitches! It should be perfectly safe to do that.


----------



## Ras

Is there any way to make a custom design diggable?


----------



## Saah

Ras said:


> Is there any way to make a custom design diggable?


No, sorry!


----------



## MakarGenauso

I've not been able to get a five star island rating because I have too many trees (220 is the max apparently) but...... I have grown two lily of the valley plants... does anyone know how that works?


----------



## Turboo

MakarGenauso said:


> I've not been able to get a five star island rating because I have too many trees (220 is the max apparently) but...... I have grown two lily of the valley plants... does anyone know how that works?


To my understanding, lilies of the valley can also grow in 4-star towns this game, not just 5-stars.


----------



## Dewasa

courtky said:


> How many days does it take for someone to ask to move out and how many for another campsite villager? Feels like it's been a week and no new campsite visitor yet


For a natural campsite villager, after the 7th day, you will have a 20% chance (Max) for a campsite visitor. This resets if you were to scan an amiibo as that counts as having a campsite visitor.


----------



## h1pst4r

What house size do you all feel matches the size of your villagers'? I ask because I dislike having a house much larger (or far away from them). I'm trying to decide between house 1 (the studio) or house 2 (the first upgrade after the tent, which is a 1BR aka two rooms). I can't find a side by side comparison of images online.


----------



## Dewasa

h1pst4r said:


> What house size do you all feel matches the size of your villagers'? I ask because I dislike having a house much larger (or far away from them). I'm trying to decide between house 1 (the studio) or house 2 (the first upgrade after the tent, which is a 1BR aka two rooms). I can't find a side by side comparison of images online.


I'm a hoarder so I was upgrading for the storage space. It would be nice if it was separated so I can still have a smaller house but lots of storage.


----------



## ivorystar

Hi everyone! i been searching for hours but I can't find the answer. How is everyone transferring their NMT? I'm seeing that NMT is the new currency but I'm not quite sure how it works.


----------



## Griffon

The last two times I've had a meteor shower, NONE of the star fragments washed up on shore the next day. And I wished on dozens of stars each time. Uh, help??


----------



## Asarena

I got a letter from Buck today saying that he found a fossil, was totally stumped, and was sending it my way. However, there wasn't actually a fossil or any sort of present attached to the letter, so I'm wondering if there was supposed to be a fossil that came with it or not?


----------



## ivorystar

Griffon said:


> The last two times I've had a meteor shower, NONE of the star fragments washed up on shore the next day. And I wished on dozens of stars each time. Uh, help??


Do you have any sub characters? sometimes they end up in the sub characters shores


----------



## peachmilke

ivorystar said:


> Hi everyone! i been searching for hours but I can't find the answer. How is everyone transferring their NMT? I'm seeing that NMT is the new currency but I'm not quite sure how it works.


people send dodo codes to eachother to visit islands (you need nintendo switch online) and put the number of nmt in their inventory then drop it off


----------



## ivorystar

peachmilke said:


> people send dodo codes to eachother to visit islands (you need nintendo switch online) and put the number of nmt in their inventory then drop it off


Thank you for answering! is it ok to ask how I get the nmt in my inventory? Do I use the atm?


----------



## peachmilke

ivorystar said:


> Thank you for answering! is it ok to ask how I get the nmt in my inventory? Do I use the atm?


you redeem them using your nook mile points! you'll print them out and they'll automatically go into your inventory, this is done using the atm


----------



## Sara?

Hey guys! 

Any of you know which pair preset and which objects Angus the grumpy bull likes the most ? he's birthday will be the 30th of April, in two days, and would like to try to get his picture  heheh


----------



## Griffon

ivorystar said:


> Do you have any sub characters? sometimes they end up in the sub characters shores


nope, just me


----------



## ivorystar

peachmilke said:


> you redeem them using your nook mile points! you'll print them out and they'll automatically go into your inventory, this is done using the atm


Thank you! I been playing in a different language so my translation thought wasn't keeping up with me. I finally understand what nmts are. thank you!


----------



## Mephala

I know if I have 10 villagers I can still invite someone from the campsite, but if I have 10 villagers and talk to a villager from another island who's in boxes, can I invite them too and get one of mine to move out?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

How long does Celeste hang around on your island?? I couldn't sleep so I opened up my gate around 2:50 am so people could visit Celeste. After a few people coming in and out, I had a communication error, and Celeste had teleported to the other side of the map. Opened up again to another wave of people, but for the last two people, Celeste had disappeared entirely. Does she leave at 4 am? Or around that time? Or did my game glitch?

edit: a bit of google searching tells me the answer, Celeste leaves at 4 am


----------



## TykiButterfree

This is a weird question about weeds. Can you make the bigger, flowery weeds? Whenever I move them, they turn into tiny, flatter weeds. They are fun and I want to decorate with them.


----------



## sheepyton

TykiButterfree said:


> This is a weird question about weeds. Can you make the bigger, flowery weeds? Whenever I move them, they turn into tiny, flatter weeds. They are fun and I want to decorate with them.



You need to let them grow for a few days. I did this with someone of mine in various areas around town. I believe that they spread as well, so if you don't want to do weed maintenance, put down a transparent pattern in the circumference around where you want the weeds to be displayed.


----------



## TykiButterfree

So just like a box of weeds with an empty space in the middle? Should I water them like flowers? XD


----------



## Fukawa

Is there anyway to gift a villager hats or glasses without them putting it in their house? I've gifted some villagers glasses but they only wear them like once and then they just display it in their homes. Or do they still wear them even if they are for display?


----------



## Ras

Mephala said:


> I know if I have 10 villagers I can still invite someone from the campsite, but if I have 10 villagers and talk to a villager from another island who's in boxes, can I invite them too and get one of mine to move out?



No, they won’t mention moving if you don’t have space to take them.


----------



## Spooky.

Nook won't let me demolish my bridge or any of my inclines. Is this because I am moving my house location? 

I currently have 5 inclines and one bridge and I'm trying to remove the bridge and everything has an x over it.


----------



## Syndra

can you get the same items from gulliver? like if he gave me stonehenge before, is there a chance he'd give it to me again?


----------



## MayorZak

if i have Big Turnip Prices in the morning and then it turns to afternoon, if i time travel back to the morning, will i have the big morning prices or will the smaller evening ones stay?


----------



## Zen

MayorZak said:


> if i have Big Turnip Prices in the morning and then it turns to afternoon, if i time travel back to the morning, will i have the big morning prices or will the smaller evening ones stay?



 as of patch 1.20, TTing back the clock tanks your turnip prices,


----------



## BMXninja

Is there a way to get a villager to get rid of clothes you've given them? I gave one of my villagers a thing that really clashes with them.


----------



## Romaki

Can you cycle out villagers by going back in time? I want to move all my buildings for a new design, so I'd love to make good use out of picking a random day so it'll be moved instantly, but I don't want to travel forward.


----------



## Moonliet

If you invite an amiibo campsite villager to live on your island and they move out, can you scan them and invite them again in the future or no?


----------



## Zen

Moonliet said:


> If you invite an amiibo campsite villager to live on your island and they move out, can you scan them and invite them again in the future or no?



yes. but they won't remember you.


----------



## Bohemia

Hello.  The little light in the ground which allows you to bury bells.  How many bell trees can you have on the island please?


----------



## Spooky.

Bohemia said:


> Hello.  The little light in the ground which allows you to bury bells.  How many bell trees can you have on the island please?



Only one per day


----------



## AchillesRex

I am picking up a villager in boxes from someone else's island today. I got my villager into boxes but do I have to wait (TT) until she's totally moved out or can I visit the new villager while mine is still in boxes? I am worried that letting her move out completely will allow someone else to move in.


----------



## Bohemia

Thank you.  So I can plant one bag of bells per day but I can have multiple bell trees scattered all over then?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

AchillesRex said:


> I am picking up a villager in boxes from someone else's island today. I got my villager into boxes but do I have to wait (TT) until she's totally moved out or can I visit the new villager while mine is still in boxes? I am worried that letting her move out completely will allow someone else to move in.



You'll have to wait until the plot is empty to invite a new villager. You should have one day where the plot is empty until you invite someone, and then starting the day after that, you'll have a chance for an RNG villager to take the plot. So as long as you only TT to the next day, you should be fine.



Bohemia said:


> Thank you.  So I can plant one bag of bells per day but I can have multiple bell trees scattered all over then?



Yep, that's correct. After planting the Bells, you can even pick up the tree and move it around if you'd like, so you don't have to leave them scattered around.


----------



## Bohemia

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yep, that's correct. After planting the Bells, you can even pick up the tree and move it around if you'd like, so you don't have to leave them scattered around.


Thank you for replying.  It didn't occur to me that I could move the trees so they are together!  I was 'marking' them by discarding a conch nearby.  I'm 20 days into this game.


----------



## pinkx2

Hi! Just wanted to report on two things happening in my game and wanted to see if this happens to someone else... and if anyone know where I can report this in order to fix it:
1) since the beggining my bamboo wont produce shoots, I’ve plantes bamboo, let it grow, and it’ll sprout one shoot once it matures but never more, unlike in past games. I have planted bamboo from mistery tours and from Daisy Mae and this happens with both.

2) shining spot not spawning, it’s been now three days that a shining spot has not spawned on my island, I have looked everywhere and even dug every single spot and it wasn’t there... it’s been the first times I habe moved a building so I’m wondering if it has anything to do with that...

thanks!


----------



## xara

pinkx2 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to report on two things happening in my game and wanted to see if this happens to someone else... and if anyone know where I can report this in order to fix it:
> 1) since the beggining my bamboo wont produce shoots, I’ve plantes bamboo, let it grow, and it’ll sprout one shoot once it matures but never more, unlike in past games. I have planted bamboo from mistery tours and from Daisy Mae and this happens with both.
> 
> 2) shining spot not spawning, it’s been now three days that a shining spot has not spawned on my island, I have looked everywhere and even dug every single spot and it wasn’t there... it’s been the first times I habe moved a building so I’m wondering if it has anything to do with that...
> 
> thanks!



i’m afraid i can only answer the first question but unfortunately, bamboo will only sprout one shoot now due to players complaining about how frequently they sprouted in new leaf ;u;


----------



## pinkx2

xara said:


> i’m afraid i can only answer the first question but unfortunately, bamboo will only sprout one shoot now due to players complaining about how frequently they sprouted in new leaf ;u;


Oh no  well at least its not a bug


----------



## Chea

I know that the probability to encounter a new villager in the campsite depends on when you had your last camper. The question is: do amiibo campers affect the probability?


----------



## Believe

Someone just pinged me to move out, how long do I have to wait before they're in boxes and I can hunt for a replacement? I don't want to accidentally pick up a void villager


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Believe said:


> Someone just pinged me to move out, how long do I have to wait before they're in boxes and I can hunt for a replacement? I don't want to accidentally pick up a void villager



Your villager will be in boxes tomorrow. After tomorrow, the plot will be empty, and you can invite a new villager. You'll have to find a new villager by the end of that day, otherwise you'll have a chance of getting an RNG villager (and if you visit/host others while you have the empty plot, you'll obviously have a chance of getting a void villager).


----------



## Believe

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Your villager will be in boxes tomorrow. After tomorrow, the plot will be empty, and you can invite a new villager. You'll have to find a new villager by the end of that day, otherwise you'll have a chance of getting an RNG villager (and if you visit/host others while you have the empty plot, you'll obviously have a chance of getting a void villager).


Exact response I needed thank you so much!


----------



## Red Cat

Is there a list of clothes by category for Label?


----------



## Romaki

Romaki said:


> Can you cycle out villagers by going back in time? I want to move all my buildings for a new design, so I'd love to make good use out of picking a random day so it'll be moved instantly, but I don't want to travel forward.



I just got around to testing this one for myself, and it works. I went back to the 10th, talked to some villager, and then traveled to the 26th (to have some time for them to travel out) and one of the villagers I didn't talk to was thinking about moving out. Not the one I wanted to, but at least it does work. 

This way you can also grind fossils, money rocks and clothes without having to go forward in time and spoiling your experience going forward to many different months. I wonder if it'll work the second time around, but it's not like I played those days for the first time either.


----------



## wenymi

Is Flick's visits to your island completely random? Or does he visit at least once a week? Flick hasn't visited my island since the first time he visited. However I've seen C.J 3x already... I have wayyyy tooo many tarantulas occupying my beach


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

wenymi said:


> Is Flick's visits to your island completely random? Or does he visit at least once a week? Flick hasn't visited my island since the first time he visited. However I've seen C.J 3x already... I have wayyyy tooo many tarantulas occupying my beach



It's just random unfortunately. I literally haven't seen CJ for all of April except for the Fishing Tourney, and I saw Flick, like, once.

I'm sure that if you give up waiting for him and just sell your Tarantulas to the Nooklings, then he'll show up.  : P


----------



## wenymi

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> It's just random unfortunately. I literally haven't seen CJ for all of April except for the Fishing Tourney, and I saw Flick, like, once.
> 
> I'm sure that if you give up waiting for him and just sell your Tarantulas to the Nooklings, then he'll show up.  : P


Hahaha, that is my greatest fear! I don't know how many times i've been tempted to just sell them all just so I can call my beach a beach.. and not a hoarding ground for tarantulas   . Would you happen to know how many NPC's can visit your island at the same time? Because i'm always paranoid that Flick is probably hanging around my island probably hiding from me...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

wenymi said:


> Hahaha, that is my greatest fear! I don't know how many times i've been tempted to just sell them all just so I can call my beach a beach.. and not a hoarding ground for tarantulas   . Would you happen to know how many NPC's can visit your island at the same time? Because i'm always paranoid that Flick is probably hanging around my island probably hiding from me...



Don't quote me on this, but I believe that you will generally only have one special NPC at a time. The exception is Celeste and Wisp, who can show up at night even while another visitor from the day is still on the island.

I really wish that a feature like the Police Station from NL was in NH... If you didn't play NL, you could find out what NPC was visiting (if any) once you built the Police Station. I've seen the villagers occasionally talking about visitors, but it's obviously not a guarantee that the dialogue will show up.

Maybe you should just own it and make the Tarantula Beach a thing.  I'm sure Flick would be delighted. : P


----------



## Sharksheep

When are you suppose to get the golden slingshot recipe? I gotten the 300 balloon achievement and my next balloon wasn't the golden one.

If I miss the golden balloon, do I never get the recipe?


----------



## Red Cat

Sharksheep said:


> When are you suppose to get the golden slingshot recipe? I gotten the 300 balloon achievement and my next balloon wasn't the golden one.
> 
> If I miss the golden balloon, do I never get the recipe?


The golden balloon isn't always the very next one, but it usually comes soon, so you'll find it in not too long. Just be sure not to shoot it down over water or where there's nowhere for the present to land, because I've heard that you have to shoot down another 300 balloons to get another one to appear.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



wenymi said:


> Hahaha, that is my greatest fear! I don't know how many times i've been tempted to just sell them all just so I can call my beach a beach.. and not a hoarding ground for tarantulas   . Would you happen to know how many NPC's can visit your island at the same time? Because i'm always paranoid that Flick is probably hanging around my island probably hiding from me...


I had Label, Celeste, and Wisp all on my island today. Celeste and Wisp can both appear with other NPCs. I think the others are only one at a time.


----------



## ceribells

Do we ever get the opportunity to buy items from villagers' houses? That anybody knows of, of course. A few of mine have some items I like...


----------



## xara

ceribells said:


> Do we ever get the opportunity to buy items from villagers' houses? That anybody knows of, of course. A few of mine have some items I like...



i don’t think this is possible, unfortunately. maybe sometime in the feature if they implement retail or the flea market?


----------



## Fluuffy

Can someone explain how watering flowers work? I heard if friends come water your flowers, higher chance of hybrids. But does it matter how many people water your flowers? Is one person watering once enough or having more people water each flower increase the chance?


----------



## bam94-

Fluuffy said:


> Can someone explain how watering flowers work? I heard if friends come water your flowers, higher chance of hybrids. But does it matter how many people water your flowers? Is one person watering once enough or having more people water each flower increase the chance?



Yes, the more people that water the flowers, the higher the chances are. This thread is really useful for more information on the increased chances, and also has pictures of what the watered flowers will look like the more people water them!


----------



## dragonair

Does anyone have a lighthouse? If so, can you please tell me the size? ; v ; I'm trying to plan out my area but I can't find how big it is on any website.


----------



## rianne

dragonair said:


> Does anyone have a lighthouse? If so, can you please tell me the size? ; v ; I'm trying to plan out my area but I can't find how big it is on any website.


Nook Plaza says it's 2x2.


----------



## dragonair

rianne said:


> Nook Plaza says it's 2x2.


Ah, thanks so much! I didn't even know that site existed but it's incredibly helpful~ * O *


----------



## OLoveLy

Hello ! ( ' v ' ) 

I have Hamlet who is in boxes today and I have my little Ankha in my campsite but she choses Vivian to "kick out" of my island. 
So I have 2 villagers in boxes today in total and I don't know that we can have 2 villagers in boxes in the same day... 
And with all the bugs around the "moving out glitch", I am so afraid that it is a glitch too... ( I don't want to loose Ankha ;-; )
Can someone comfirn me that it can happen and Ankha is still gonna move in. (I don't TT :/) 

Thank you ! ;-;


----------



## Lucile

Is the colour of the airport any important ? I have heard that it changes the colour of the items/diys you can get. Is that true ?


----------



## Sloom

anyone know if villagers will use tools like nets and fishing rods you gift to them?


----------



## JKDOS

How do we report bugs to Nintendo? I tried texting their support number, but was told

"Nintendo is unable to provide gameplay assistance via phone, email, chat, or mail".

Could have been a miscommunication though, because "gameplay assistance" is an odd choice of words . The good news is she did say she would put my concerns in her "feedback tool"  to have it sent up to the appropriate departments.


----------



## Aryusirius

Saah said:


> Just to be sure, you're not time travelling, right? Fleas are not available all months, and in fact they weren't available in March in the northern hemisphere, but they are available in April in both hemispheres.



Hi there. I have actually time-travelled but I'm now currently in April. I didn't know fleas are only available in certain months. I'll keep an eye out! Thanks for the info


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

OLoveLy said:


> Hello ! ( ' v ' )
> 
> I have Hamlet who is in boxes today and I have my little Ankha in my campsite but she choses Vivian to "kick out" of my island.
> So I have 2 villagers in boxes today in total and I don't know that we can have 2 villagers in boxes in the same day...
> And with all the bugs around the "moving out glitch", I am so afraid that it is a glitch too... ( I don't want to loose Ankha ;-; )
> Can someone comfirn me that it can happen and Ankha is still gonna move in. (I don't TT :/)
> 
> Thank you ! ;-;



While I'm pretty sure that Ankha is safe, unfortunately there is a glitch associated with two villagers being in boxes on the same day. I'm not sure if the glitch always occurs or not.

If two villagers are both in boxes on the same day, then one of the villagers will move out the following day, but the other will remain in boxes. That villager will stay in boxes and not move out until you take further action. In this case, I believe Hamlet won't move out.

If you do get this glitch, I've seen people having success with removing the stuck villager by inviting an Amiibo camper and then choosing the stuck villager to move out. That seems to refresh the moving out process, and they'll finally move out the day after. It's possible that you may be able to get a regular camper to do the same thing, but that requires a lot of resetting for RNG to work in your favor, and I'm not sure if they'd even select the stuck villager. I've also seen people say that having someone else specifically adopt the stuck villager will also complete the move out process. You can see these reports here.

It's really unfortunate that there's so many glitches involving the villagers.


----------



## BMXninja

What dress does Reneigh wear? I really like it.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

BMXninja said:


> What dress does Reneigh wear? I really like it.



That would be the Zigzag-print Dress in purple!

If you're looking for what clothes a villager wears, sometimes the Animal Crossing Wiki or Nookipedia will have this info.


----------



## NinjaNin

Anyone know about the rumor that if you talk to someone's villagers you can convince them to go to your island before theyre in boxes. Is that true?


----------



## virtualpet

If you talk to a villager in boxes on another person's island but your island already has 10 residents, will you be given the option to move one of your villagers out?


----------



## Saah

virtualpet said:


> If you talk to a villager in boxes on another person's island but your island already has 10 residents, will you be given the option to move one of your villagers out?





NinjaNin said:


> Anyone know about the rumor that if you talk to someone's villagers you can convince them to go to your island before theyre in boxes. Is that true?


No to both of you, sorry!


----------



## Lokidoki

Is there a up to date thread that prices villagers worth? o:


----------



## voltairenism

Hey, does the random move in fill a personality you don't have? Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Lokidoki said:


> Is there a up to date thread that prices villagers worth? o:







__





						Villager Tier List for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Updated: 5/19)
					

Rankings are based on a grading system. The rankings are:   Next, we have to discuss two things: popularity & market value. The tiers are based on a combination of popularity and market value with popularity weighing in slightly heavier by comparison.  Market value is incorporated into the list...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



sadly it doesnt list lower tiers


----------



## starlightsong

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but, has anyone else noticed their villagers basically never sing anymore ever since the update where you can play multiple different songs outside (as opposed to all music players having to play the same one), or is it just me...? I have at least 4 music players in different parts of my island right now, and 1 of them is within hearing range of the plaza, but I feel like since that update I've only seen my villagers sing outside maybe twice (they sing along with their indoor music players sometimes) and I have Chief and Marina, who used to sing near constantly


----------



## marea

voltairenism said:


> Hey, does the random move in fill a personality you don't have? Thank you!



Yes, i had two random move ins so far and both villagers had personalities i was missing.


----------



## Franny

my sister got animal crossing last week and it's been raining every day in her island. is this normal? my town hasn't had rain yet.
we're both in northern hemisphere


----------



## ivorystar

starlightsong said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but, has anyone else noticed their villagers basically never sing anymore ever since the update where you can play multiple different songs outside (as opposed to all music players having to play the same one), or is it just me...? I have at least 4 music players in different parts of my island right now, and 1 of them is within hearing range of the plaza, but I feel like since that update I've only seen my villagers sing outside maybe twice (they sing along with their indoor music players sometimes) and I have Chief and Marina, who used to sing near constantly





Franny said:


> my sister got animal crossing last week and it's been raining every day in her island. is this normal? my town hasn't had rain yet.
> we're both in northern hemisphere



To answer both questions: I think the setting is random. my villagers are still singing everyday and I get rain a lot too.


----------



## Saah

I saw a tweet in which Rosie (and two more villagers in separate tweets) was wearing a shirt made by another player:





How is that possible?


----------



## bam94-

Saah said:


> I saw a tweet in which Rosie (and two more villagers in separate tweets) was wearing a shirt made by another player:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible?


She likely used to live in that town and the player displayed custom designs in Ables, which she decided to wear! You can complain to Isabelle about a villager's clothes though and that should get rid of the custom designs (that doesn't work for regular clothes that villagers wear, just custom designed ones).


----------



## starlightsong

ivorystar said:


> To answer both questions: I think the setting is random. my villagers are still singing everyday and I get rain a lot too.


i actually did notice chief singing shortly after i asked this but it took like a week of TTing... it’s still strange to me that chief and marina, normally my constant singers, aren’t singing as much as before but it’s good to know it’s not a bug or something and I’m just unlucky lately haha ^^;


----------



## Sharksheep

If I give a villager clothes and furniture, and someone comes to adopt them. 

Do they move in the next island with the clothes and furniture I give them? 


People keep asking about originals house and clothes but I thought it all gets reset when they move in else where.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Sharksheep said:


> If I give a villager clothes and furniture, and someone comes to adopt them.
> 
> Do they move in the next island with the clothes and furniture I give them?
> 
> 
> People keep asking about originals house and clothes but I thought it all gets reset when they move in else where.



This is just my personal experience, but I adopted Aurora, and while some aspects were reset, others didn't. When I adopted her, she was wearing different clothing and had a different catchphrase. After moving in, she's back to her default catchphrase and usually wears her default clothing. However, she also wears random hats with her default outfit, so I'm not sure if those were gifted or if they actually just a part of her default wardrobe.

She has most of her default interior, but she also has a few new furniture items that she swaps around, mostly small items that are meant to be placed on tables. The first time I went into her house, she had a Sewing Project on the front table, and her default record player was literally on top of the ice pillars in the back. Other times I've gone into her house, she doesn't have her record player and she just has other random items on the table and the two pillars.


----------



## Sara?

You think we will be able to change our islands names at any point  of the game ?


----------



## Saah

lucia123 said:


> You think we will be able to change our islands names at any point  of the game ?


No, we've never been able to do that in any of the previous games.


----------



## Sara?

Saah said:


> No, we've never been able to do that in any of the previous games.



I know i know, but  wondering maybe if we could now. Btw, you know if we will be able to customize our  public buildings ( town hall etc ) and customize also the plaza flooring at some point?


----------



## Sloom

anyone know if the villager exterior glitch (the glitch where a villager replaces another villager but keeps the old villager's house exterior) carries over when you kick the glitched villager out with an amiibo and give them to someone else?

I'm moving marshal in for a trade, and broke my tt'ing virginity (it was horrible) to get muffy out for someone desperate for her. marshal kept muffy's house. just wondering if it'll stay like that even if he moves to another town? thanks man


----------



## Strong Badam

Are "Birthday" items able to be ordered from the catalog? Cake, hat, shades, sign, table, cupcake, candles.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

If I did not get a mom item today, do I not get one this month? I did not get a letter from her and it is the first of May. Does this not always happen?

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Strong Badam said:


> Are "Birthday" items able to be ordered from the catalog? Cake, hat, shades, sign, table, cupcake, candles.


No. Unfortunately not.


----------



## Saah

lucia123 said:


> I know i know, but  wondering maybe if we could now. Btw, you know if we will be able to customize our  public buildings ( town hall etc ) and customize also the plaza flooring at some point?


I hope so, but it's not looking good. Right now, the game doesn't have this feature.


----------



## Daveeyboy

Is there a maximum number of street lamps you can have in your town?  I currently have 6, and Nook Shopping won't let me buy any more (currently says "not for sale").


----------



## virtualpet

Each time I eat any fruit in my house and then go outside, the game removes my food count. Is this a glitch, or have I just not been paying attention?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Anybody else notice all of a sudden that items equipped when you go into a building aren’t pulled back out when you exit it? I just noticed it in the past day or so, and I’m not sure if it’s always been like that in NH and I never noticed, or if it’s something they changed recently.


----------



## Saah

Daveeyboy said:


> Is there a maximum number of street lamps you can have in your town?  I currently have 6, and Nook Shopping won't let me buy any more (currently says "not for sale").


You've never bought it through Nook Shopping, street lamps can only be bought by redeeming miles.


virtualpet said:


> Each time I eat any fruit in my house and then go outside, the game removes my food count. Is this a glitch, or have I just not been paying attention?


Sometimes the food counter disappears while you're doing things and reappears when you stop long enough to see the nookphone icon. If that's not the case and your strength resets too, it's definitely a new bug.


Lady Timpani said:


> Anybody else notice all of a sudden that items equipped when you go into a building aren’t pulled back out when you exit it? I just noticed it in the past day or so, and I’m not sure if it’s always been like that in NH and I never noticed, or if it’s something they changed recently.


I've only had it happen whenever I go to another player's island. Maybe it's a bug?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Saah said:


> You've never bought it through Nook Shopping, street lamps can only be bought by redeeming miles.
> 
> Sometimes the food counter disappears while you're doing things and reappears when you stop long enough to see the nookphone icon. If that's not the case and your strength resets too, it's definitely a new bug.
> 
> I've only had it happen whenever I go to another player's island. Maybe it's a bug?


Interesting, thanks for your response. I’m playing alone rn so I guess it’s not that. Hopefully it’ll get patched out with the next update they release.


----------



## ludwig8989

Ignore (can’t seem to delete on mobile version?)


----------



## virtualpet

Saah said:


> Sometimes the food counter disappears while you're doing things and reappears when you stop long enough to see the nookphone icon. If that's not the case and your strength resets too, it's definitely a new bug.



I didn't mean the counter I meant the strength is gone too, I'll probably go ahead and report on the Nintendo support forms. 

It might be because I ate fruit before going on the May day event because I was sort of curious if it would keep or not?


----------



## cardboardcanaries

This might be a really dumb question, but I’ve been researching and I seem to find contradicting answers. So, if you go to another player’s island and try to invite a villager that’s in boxes, will you be able to kick out one of your own villagers if you’ve reached max? Or will you be unable to invite the other player’s villager?


----------



## rianne

cardboardcanaries said:


> This might be a really dumb question, but I’ve been researching and I seem to find contradicting answers. So, if you go to another player’s island and try to invite a villager that’s in boxes, will you be able to kick out one of your own villagers if you’ve reached max? Or will you be unable to invite the other player’s villager?


No, if you’re at the max amount of villagers you need an available/free plot for that villager in boxes.


----------



## Twinsouls1145

you can tt out a villager you invited via amiibo right? i am just having awful luck time travelling out my last non dreamie and i need some reassurance lmao. idk if it helps knowing that the villager has the glitch where his house exterior is another villager's but that prob doesnt matter right?


----------



## OverRatedcx

What happens when people from different islands water your plants? I see so many threads asking for multiple people to water their plants like it does something important :c


----------



## Saah

OverRatedcx said:


> What happens when people from different islands water your plants? I see so many threads asking for multiple people to water their plants like it does something important :c


We only found this out recently, but the more people water plants, the more likely the chance they'll grow hybrids!


----------



## RubyRose00

can someone pls tell me if there’s set villagers on the mystery islands a day ? think i jst wasted all my tickets saw 3 villagers and the 4th one was the same one i saw first if tht makes sense was that jst bad luck or


----------



## Ras

RubyRose00 said:


> can someone pls tell me if there’s set villagers on the mystery islands a day ? think i jst wasted all my tickets saw 3 villagers and the 4th one was the same one i saw first if tht makes sense was that jst bad luck or



It's just bad luck. You can see any villager on any tour (except the ones you have, of course).


----------



## RubyRose00

Ras said:


> It's just bad luck. You can see any villager on any tour (except the ones you have, of course).


ooo bummer but thanks so much i couldn’t find anything online so i appreciate it a lot


----------



## Moonbow

hi idek where do ask but can you tt at 4:59am at may 1st so you can retry the maze again? i messed up real bad and left


----------



## Clock

Moonbow said:


> hi idek where do ask but can you tt at 4:59am at may 1st so you can retry the maze again? i messed up real bad and left


Unfortunately you cannot, you may have to wait next year, although you can make another account and try to finish the maze.


----------



## Moonbow

Crossing123 said:


> Unfortunately you cannot, you may have to wait next year, although you can make another account and try to finish the maze.


oh thats such a bummer well i guess i can do that...thanks a lot!


----------



## Ras

Moonbow said:


> oh thats such a bummer well i guess i can do that...thanks a lot!



If you mess up with the second character, just call Rescue Services and they'll reset the maze (as long as you haven't left, of course).


----------



## Moonbow

Ras said:


> If you mess up with the second character, just call Rescue Services and they'll reset the maze (as long as you haven't left, of course).


thank you for the heads up!!! ;u;


----------



## EmeraldMoon

Hello! I'm getting this game soon and am planning on buying some villager amiibos. This may seem like a silly question but does there have to be an even number of boy and girl villagers on the island, so 5 of each? 

And does there need to be a mixture of personality types, so could you have all peppy for example? (not what I'm personally planning lol)


----------



## Celinalia

EmeraldMoon said:


> Hello! I'm getting this game soon and am planning on buying some villager amiibos. This may seem like a silly question but does there have to be an even number of boy and girl villagers on the island, so 5 of each?
> 
> And does there need to be a mixture of personality types, so could you have all peppy for example? (not what I'm personally planning lol)


no you can choose any villagers you want. but it could be boring with only people of one personality type or like 7 of one


----------



## EmeraldMoon

Celinalia said:


> no you can choose any villagers you want. but it could be boring with only people of one personality type or like 7 of one


Thank you! Yeah I agree, I'm going to have a mixture.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Jk I figured it out


----------



## J087

Regarding DAL rewards you get in the mail. Any ideas or suggestions to how they are triggered?

Do you get them from visiting a friend? Or from flying anywhere in general?
Do you get them for visiting a mystery island?
And do you get one per visit or after visiting 5, 10, 20, 50 times?


----------



## effluo

Is there a complete list, with photos preferably, of all the diy recipes?


----------



## J087

effluo said:


> Is there a complete list, with photos preferably, of all the diy recipes?



There's an app called ACNH Life. They recently added a list of items and are planning to do the same with recipes.


----------



## stephzs

Just wondering if anybody's Switch Lite gets hot when playing New Horizons, mine heats up pretty quickly especially on the right side. I'm a little worried since there's no way to back up my save...


----------



## catmoths

Hey y’all! Does anybody know if two special characters can show up on the same day? For instance, if Saharah shows up, can Flick show up as well? My luck with him and CJ has been horrible :^0


----------



## Bohemia

stephzs said:


> Just wondering if anybody's Switch Lite gets hot when playing New Horizons, mine heats up pretty quickly especially on the right side. I'm a little worried since there's no way to back up my save...


No.  Mine doesn't get hot at all.  Sorry


----------



## DJStarstryker

catmoths said:


> Hey y’all! Does anybody know if two special characters can show up on the same day? For instance, if Saharah shows up, can Flick show up as well? My luck with him and CJ has been horrible :^0



I don't think so for most. The only exceptions seems to be Celeste and Wisp. Either (but not both) of them can show up the same day as another special character.


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Does discussing a villager's clothes with isabelle set their clothes back to their default outfit or put them in just a plain generic one?


----------



## Saah

J087 said:


> Regarding DAL rewards you get in the mail. Any ideas or suggestions to how they are triggered?
> 
> Do you get them from visiting a friend? Or from flying anywhere in general?
> Do you get them for visiting a mystery island?
> And do you get one per visit or after visiting 5, 10, 20, 50 times?


You get them from flying in general, I'm not sure if you get them from visiting mystery islands but I bet you do because it would be unfair to the players who don't have NSO. You don't get one per visit, but I don't know the exact numbers; I did notice it spreads out (like 1, 2, 5, 10, 20, 50...)


effluo said:


> Is there a complete list, with photos preferably, of all the diy recipes?


nook.exchange has that! Just filter by recipes.


Mayor Miraland said:


> Does discussing a villager's clothes with isabelle set their clothes back to their default outfit or put them in just a plain generic one?


If the villager is wearing a custom design, they'll revert to the default outfit on the slot they were wearing that custom design.


DJStarstryker said:


> I don't think so for most. The only exceptions seems to be Celeste and Wisp. Either (but not both) of them can show up the same day as another special character.


I got both Celeste and Wisp once. The other visitor was either Label or CJ, I just remember they weren't useful to other players and it was a friday.


----------



## PaperCat

Is it possible to make paths at a diagonal? I have a diagonal bridge and im trying to make a path to it. I lay just use stepping stones if I cannot or remake the bridge :/


----------



## Saah

PaperCat said:


> Is it possible to make paths at a diagonal? I have a diagonal bridge and im trying to make a path to it. I lay just use stepping stones if I cannot or remake the bridge :/


Only if you use custom designs, sorry!


----------



## alwolfy1

I am the only account on my animal crossing. I have been trying to unlock nooks cranny. I already have my third house installment and brought a lot from timmy. Dont know what else to do.


----------



## Sicariana

alwolfy1 said:


> I am the only account on my animal crossing. I have been trying to unlock nooks cranny. I already have my third house installment and brought a lot from timmy. Dont know what else to do.


You need:

to have had the shop for at least 30 days
to have spent at least 200,000 bells in the shop
to have had Mabel visit


----------



## biksoka

Hey is there a guide for kicking villagers out for new horizons? I could've sworn I saw it on the forum but can't seem to find it again


----------



## Moonliet

Is it possible to travel back to April for the Bunny Day and Sakura recipes or is it only future events that can't be travelled to?


----------



## Arithmophobia17

Moonliet said:


> Is it possible to travel back to April for the Bunny Day and Sakura recipes or is it only future events that can't be travelled to?


i honestly don't know about bunny day but since the sakura stuff among other season based events such as the young spring bamboo, acorns and things, etc. have been in the game since launch i'm pretty sure you could nab the sakura stuff. i talked to someone who TTed back and got a sakura diy if i remember correctly


----------



## Coffey

pandapples said:


> *SPECIAL CHARACTERS*​
> 
> Questions regarding special characters will go here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VILLAGERS*​
> 
> *What is the maximum number of villagers you can have on your island?*
> 10.
> 
> *Are there returning villagers from previous titles?*
> Yes. All villagers from New Leaf except for Sanrio and special villagers scanned in from Amiibo figures.
> 
> *Are there new villagers?*
> Yes. 8 new villagers: Audie, Cyd, Dom, Judy, Megan, Raymond, Reneigh, and Sherb.
> 
> *Can you choose where your villager plots their house?*
> Yes.
> 
> *How do you get more villagers after the initial 2 starters?*
> Go on Mystery Tours and speak to the villager on the island to invite them to move in.
> 
> *How do you know which villager you are decorating plots for when Nook requests you to find a location for 3 villager homes?*
> Unconfirmed: When inviting villagers from the Mystery Tours, the personalities are locked to include a lazy, peppy, and a normal type. When Tom Nook provides the tents, plot 1 is for the lazy personality, plot 2 is the peppy, and plot 3 is the normal villager.
> 
> *Why are villagers not showing up in the Mystery Tours anymore?*
> Villagers start appearing again after the initial 3 that were invited before have moved in. However, you need to have an open plot available and have the Campsite unlocked.
> 
> *Can you change the villager who first appears in your campsite?*
> Unconfirmed, but it seems not. Even if you TT, the same villager will be waiting for you in the campsite.
> 
> *Can you adopt a villager from someone else's campsite?*
> No.
> 
> *Can you adopt a villager from someone else's island?*
> Yes, only when the villager is in boxes. Speak to them and invite them to your island if you have an available plot.
> 
> *Can you move-in villagers to your island by scanning their Amiibo cards?*
> Yes, you must scan them in for at least 3 days and fulfill their requests each day before they request to move-in.
> 
> *Can villagers move out randomly?*
> No. Villagers will only move if you let them go when they request to leave. Villagers will have a thinking cloud over their heads which may indicate they are considering moving.
> 
> *How long does it take a villager to move out once they've asked to move?*
> The villager will move out the day after they notify you (in boxes).
> 
> *Can a villager who has moved out of your island return at any time, or is there a 16-villager cycle mechanic like New Leaf?*
> Yes, villagers can move back in without restrictions. You can see a villager who has moved out at Mystery Tours as well and invite them back. There's no 16-villager cycle.
> 
> *Can you pick up a villager from someone else's void?*
> Yes, if you have an available plot.


Just making sure I'm reading this right, you can't invite villagers from someones island unless you have an available plot correct?


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

stephzs said:


> Just wondering if anybody's Switch Lite gets hot when playing New Horizons, mine heats up pretty quickly especially on the right side. I'm a little worried since there's no way to back up my save...


Mine is not a lite, but can get warm, especially if it is warm out. Can't play it in the heat. I assume it's a fan problem for both of us. My fan gets loud playing the game for a few minutes every time I play.  It is usually easy to take it into a shop and have the fan replaced. The place near me will fix it in front of you in a few minutes. But depending on where you are, it may be impossible for you right now like it is for me.


----------



## Saah

Coffey said:


> Just making sure I'm reading this right, you can't invite villagers from someones island unless you have an available plot correct?


Yep!


----------



## Miss Misty

So, all of my Northern Hemisphere peeps know about Tarantula Island. It's gone now (for us, at least). My question is, is there a Scorpion Island?


----------



## sicklewillow

Hi

I finally found someone who wants to move out (after looking for it for days) but I don't want the particular villager to move out. I read here somewhere that doing the trick below will have someone else thinking of moving out the next day. 
Before finishing the move out convo, close the game, reenter and ask Tom to move their house but don't finalize relocation to get your money back and the next day, a different villager will get the move out thought bubble.

Could anyone clarify if this works?


----------



## scarygirl

Miss Misty said:


> So, all of my Northern Hemisphere peeps know about Tarantula Island. It's gone now (for us, at least). My question is, is there a Scorpion Island?


Sure is!!


----------



## Clock

I don’t know if this is answered or not, but can villagers display their door decorations? I’m thinking of giving villagers door decorations.


----------



## xara

Crossing123 said:


> I don’t know if this is answered or not, but can villagers display their door decorations? I’m thinking of giving villagers door decorations.



they can! i’ve given zucker and kid cat door decorations and they’ve both displayed it on their door :3


----------



## Uffe

If you give a villager an item and they put it in there house, is there a way you can take that same item out of their house? Or is it there until you replace it with another item of the same size? I remember in previous AC games you could check out furniture in a villager's house and they'd sometimes give you the item if you were interested in it.


----------



## Miss Misty

Crossing123 said:


> I don’t know if this is answered or not, but can villagers display their door decorations? I’m thinking of giving villagers door decorations.


Yes. I've given a few door decorations and had them displayed. They should put what you give them up the next in-game day (and they'll tell you that)


----------



## Fluuffy

Are the pocket camp furnitures a limited time event furnitures or are they gonna be in the game for a long time?


----------



## OLoveLy

Fluuffy said:


> Are the pocket camp furnitures a limited time event furnitures or are they gonna be in the game for a long time?



I still have all the furnitures of Pocket Camp on the Nook Catalogue. ^^


----------



## Fluuffy

OLoveLy said:


> I still have all the furnitures of Pocket Camp on the Nook Catalogue. ^^



I meant are they gonna be there forever or is there a date that they’re gonna stop the promotion? If anyone knows ;-;


----------



## Laurelinde

When you're terraforming that little bit of land that sticks out into the ocean, is there any way to get diagonals/rounded corners on the ocean side? I'm trying but it seems it won't let you make a diagonal cliff without having blocks next to it, but if I put those up, I can't reach the outside, and I can't seem to terraform standing on top. Is there a trick to it or does it just have to be a blunt end?

Edit: Also, do fish ever spawn naturally at the pier or do you have to use bait? I've sometimes seen fish alongside the pier by the airport but not really on the end of the one on its own.


----------



## scarygirl

Laurelinde said:


> When you're terraforming that little bit of land that sticks out into the ocean, is there any way to get diagonals/rounded corners on the ocean side? I'm trying but it seems it won't let you make a diagonal cliff without having blocks next to it, but if I put those up, I can't reach the outside, and I can't seem to terraform standing on top. Is there a trick to it or does it just have to be a blunt end?
> 
> Edit: Also, do fish ever spawn naturally at the pier or do you have to use bait? I've sometimes seen fish alongside the pier by the airport but not really on the end of the one on its own.


Can't help with the terraforming but I have had one fish at the end of the pier without bait.


----------



## Kalle

Can someone confirm if a previous update to the game fixed the moving glitch? To clarify, I mean the one where you invite someone to ask your villager in boxes to move to their island, and that villager was forced to move out via an amiibo camper.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Kalle said:


> Can someone confirm if a previous update to the game fixed the moving glitch? To clarify, I mean the one where you invite someone to ask your villager in boxes to move to their island, and that villager was forced to move out via an amiibo camper.



If you're talking about the Amiibo-specific glitch that results in a blank name on the plot, that was patched weeks ago, in March.

If you're talking about the "Moved Out" glitch that affected _all_ villager adoptions, that was hopefully patched in the most recent 1.2.0 update. The patch notes didn't specify the glitch, but there's been no reports of the glitch since then, so we can assume that it was fixed.

There are a few glitches that remain that can affect all campers (not just Amiibo), but they affect the island of the campsite and not adoptions of forced move outs. Stuff like the house exterior glitch, which can be caused by TTing backwards, TTing forwards and skipping days, or just not loading the save on the plot sold day. Or a glitch where, if two villagers are in boxes to move out at the same time, one may stay in boxes day after day until further action is taken.


----------



## Thanedd

Stupid question I know but if I visit my mom and connect my switch with her wifi will I be still able to visit other players islands ?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Thanedd said:


> Stupid question I know but if I visit my mom and connect my switch with her wifi will I be still able to visit other players islands ?



Yes. The Switch doesn't care whose WiFi you connect to.


----------



## Kalle

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> If you're talking about the Amiibo-specific glitch that results in a blank name on the plot, that was patched weeks ago, in March.
> 
> If you're talking about the "Moved Out" glitch that affected _all_ villager adoptions, that was hopefully patched in the most recent 1.2.0 update. The patch notes didn't specify the glitch, but there's been no reports of the glitch since then, so we can assume that it was fixed.



Thanks for the info!

I wasn't even aware of the second one. I usually don't deal with move outs where I'll help someone grab one of my departing villagers. I asked because I plan to have move out Marina for someone else and may try to ask around if anyone wants her if they can help with some bells and/or wishlist items.


----------



## Sid

1. if you restart your island (I've been thinking about it) is there any way to transfer bells/nmts to help you get going?

2. as Far as villager trading/buying , how do you know the other person won't rip you off?


----------



## Saah

Fluuffy said:


> I meant are they gonna be there forever or is there a date that they’re gonna stop the promotion? If anyone knows ;-;


There's no way to know, but the ACNL/HHD promotion was there forever, so I'd assume this will be the case for the NH/PC one.


Laurelinde said:


> When you're terraforming that little bit of land that sticks out into the ocean, is there any way to get diagonals/rounded corners on the ocean side? I'm trying but it seems it won't let you make a diagonal cliff without having blocks next to it, but if I put those up, I can't reach the outside, and I can't seem to terraform standing on top. Is there a trick to it or does it just have to be a blunt end?
> 
> Edit: Also, do fish ever spawn naturally at the pier or do you have to use bait? I've sometimes seen fish alongside the pier by the airport but not really on the end of the one on its own.


It's impossible, I've tried everything I could. Sorry! Also, the fish spawning alongside the pier are still pier fish. They do spawn on the end, though.


covid said:


> 1. if you restart your island (I've been thinking about it) is there any way to transfer bells/nmts to help you get going?
> 
> 2. as Far as villager trading/buying , how do you know the other person won't rip you off?


1. Only by asking another player to hold them for you. Search for the ones with 100+ positive feedback.

2. It's hard. I've never seen anyone do this, but the surefire way would be to (discussing this beforehand because the in-game keyboard is awful) have the host and the visitor go together to the house of the villager in boxes, see that they really are in boxes, go outside, pay, and then the visitor can go back inside talk to the villager. That way the host gets paid before the visitor talks to the villager (so they can't just go home without paying), but the visitor also knows the villager is available to move and it'll be really hard for the host to kick them out without losing the payment, too.


----------



## Sid

Thank you... I thought of another.

I've never time travelled before but was thinking about doing it to kick out a couple villagers. When I'm completely done with this process and I have the ones I want out... can I go back to "normal" So to speak, and pretend like it never happened? Or will there be lingering negative effects from the TT?


----------



## Uffe

Are clothes seasonally exclusive? For example, in New Leaf, the peacoat was only sold during wintertime at the Able Sisters. I'm wondering if they went that route with New Horizons.


----------



## Khaelis

Uffe said:


> Are clothes seasonally exclusive? For example, in New Leaf, the peacoat was only sold during wintertime at the Able Sisters. I'm wondering if they went that route with New Horizons.



It wouldn't surprise me, a lot of stuff in New Horizons is seasonal like flower seeds, etc (luckily Leif exists now...).


----------



## Uffe

Khaelis said:


> It wouldn't surprise me, a lot of stuff in New Horizons is seasonal like flower seeds, etc (luckily Leif exists now...).


I wish the MoriDB website had a New Horizons update. I used to go to that site to look for things in New Leaf. It also provided the category of something as well as if something was in season, amongst other things.


----------



## Minene

So the star net....are we stuck to one color or am I just unlucky? Whenever my store has it, it's always the green one..been hoping to get literally any other color any time now D:


----------



## Khaelis

Uffe said:


> I wish the MoriDB website had a New Horizons update. I used to go to that site to look for things in New Leaf. It also provided the category of something as well as if something was in season, amongst other things.



There are some sites like nookplaza.net that have New Horizons stuff, but I don't know how much information it had on obtaining things and when.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Minene said:


> So the star net....are we stuck to one color or am I just unlucky? Whenever my store has it, it's always the green one..been hoping to get literally any other color any time now D:



You can customize it to other colours.


----------



## Minene

Khaelis said:


> You can customize it to other colours.


omg...  thank you


----------



## Vadim

Can rocks spawn near fences?


----------



## Saah

covid said:


> Thank you... I thought of another.
> 
> I've never time travelled before but was thinking about doing it to kick out a couple villagers. When I'm completely done with this process and I have the ones I want out... can I go back to "normal" So to speak, and pretend like it never happened? Or will there be lingering negative effects from the TT?


The only lingering effect is the fact that you'll get a new hairstyle if you TT more than 30 days. Also, I'm not sure about that but I think you'll lose friendship with your villagers. Other than that, you can get rid of all effects the day you stop travelling.


Vadim said:


> Can rocks spawn near fences?


I don't think I've ever seen reports of one spawning near a fence, but do keep in mind that if a rock has no proper place to spawn it won't care about any rules. Still, the best way of controlling rock respawns is by placing custom designs over your entire island except for the tile you want them to spawn in, and the tiles immeditatelly next to existing rocks (so fossils and weeds can still spawn).


----------



## peachrenaissance

I've been playing daily since launch, and I've only had one villager (Naomi) ask to move out. It's been a little over 3 weeks since Naomi moved, and all of my villagers' thought bubbles are only about my nickname or giving me an item. Apparently villagers should ask to move about twice a month, but its almost been a month and still nothing! Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## DJStarstryker

I got torn pants in the recycle bin. I noticed it's not orderable. Is this like the sloppy and cardboard sets from the older games? Just something you can only get from the recycle bin randomly?


----------



## CrestFallen

Is there a way to hold villagers without a specified date?

I’m not a time traveler so whenever a plot opens I have very little time to get the villagers I want. I know who specifically I want but some of the less popular ones like Anabelle and Antonio rarely seem to go up on the neighbor network.

With this in mind, is there a way I can buy/auction a village off someone and have them hold it for me until a plot opens?


----------



## aurora97

Has anyone figured out what determines our native flower? I've recently restarted the game and trying to get my ideal island, I noticed my native flowers (the ones you can see at the top of the cliffs) were only mums, cosmos or lillies. I haven't seen any other type of flower while restarting. Coincidence or something else?


----------



## MonkParty

nvm


----------



## Patisserie

This may sound stupid.  But, I'm new to Animal Crossing.  My question is "What are dreamies?" Are they the really cute villagers? Like Judy etc?


----------



## moonolotl

Patisserie said:


> This may sound stupid.  But, I'm new to Animal Crossing.  My question is "What are dreamies?" Are they the really cute villagers? Like Judy etc?


dreamies are villagers that you'd like to have in your town! If i say my dreamies are sherb and molly, it means that those are the villagers i want to get/already have (in some cases)




aurora97 said:


> Has anyone figured out what determines our native flower? I've recently restarted the game and trying to get my ideal island, I noticed my native flowers (the ones you can see at the top of the cliffs) were only mums, cosmos or lillies. I haven't seen any other type of flower while restarting. Coincidence or something else?


I've been doing some research on this myself using a google form! I just need to sort out all the entries. Im not sure if anyone else has determined this yet though


----------



## ivorystar

peachrenaissance said:


> I've been playing daily since launch, and I've only had one villager (Naomi) ask to move out. It's been a little over 3 weeks since Naomi moved, and all of my villagers' thought bubbles are only about my nickname or giving me an item. Apparently villagers should ask to move about twice a month, but its almost been a month and still nothing! Has this happened to anyone else?


I been playing too but I only had 1 character move yesterday! I think we both just have bad luck.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



DJStarstryker said:


> I got torn pants in the recycle bin. I noticed it's not orderable. Is this like the sloppy and cardboard sets from the older games? Just something you can only get from the recycle bin randomly?


Yes, there are lot of unorderable items that comes in the recycle bin and from the balloons like the mobile library

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Patisserie said:


> This may sound stupid.  But, I'm new to Animal Crossing.  My question is "What are dreamies?" Are they the really cute villagers? Like Judy etc?


Dreamies are referred the villagers you want in your town.


----------



## Patisserie

ivorystar said:


> I been playing too but I only had 1 character move yesterday! I think we both just have bad luck.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> Yes, there are lot of unorderable items that comes in the recycle bin and from the balloons like the mobile library
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> Dreamies are referred the villagers you want in your town.


 Ok!  I don't really know enough of the Villagers to have a Dreamie yet.  Guess I can go look up all the different ones. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## ivorystar

Patisserie said:


> Ok!  I don't really know enough of the Villagers to have a Dreamie yet.  Guess I can go look up all the different ones. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


Anytime and good luck!


----------



## Saah

CrestFallen said:


> Is there a way to hold villagers without a specified date?
> 
> I’m not a time traveler so whenever a plot opens I have very little time to get the villagers I want. I know who specifically I want but some of the less popular ones like Anabelle and Antonio rarely seem to go up on the neighbor network.
> 
> With this in mind, is there a way I can buy/auction a village off someone and have them hold it for me until a plot opens?


You can if they're time travellers. They'll hold onto your villager until you have an open plot, and then TT and save strat until your villager asks to move out.


----------



## velour

Can villagers ping to move out while there's a visitor staying at the campsite? Thanks!


----------



## Saah

velour said:


> Can villagers ping to move out while there's a visitor staying at the campsite? Thanks!


They can, I've had it happen to me.


----------



## velour

Saah said:


> They can, I've had it happen to me.


Thank you!


----------



## Patisserie

How many Dreamies do people usually have? There's so many cute ones! Also there's WAY more villagers then I thought. Lol


----------



## ksuppp

Will flowers grow on spaces with designs on the ground? I placed clover designs inbetween all my flower X patterns but... I think that may have been a mistake.


----------



## Saah

Patisserie said:


> How many Dreamies do people usually have? There's so many cute ones! Also there's WAY more villagers then I thought. Lol


Lots... It's very tragic when someone has more than ten dreamies. Like I do. But I think most people don't have more than 15?



ksuppp said:


> Will flowers grow on spaces with designs on the ground? I placed clover designs inbetween all my flower X patterns but... I think that may have been a mistake.


Nope! Placing custom designs is actually the best way to curb flower growth.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Is there a beach umbrella ITEM? I know there is the beach umbrella _umbrella_ but is there a furniture item that is a giant outdoor umbrella? I thought I saw one somewhere but now can't remember where and don't know what exactly its called!

thanks


----------



## Patisserie

Ok soo after reading a  lot of character profiles and watching videos.  I  decided who my Dreamies are.  Most of these characters are probably pretty popular already... Anyhow! Here is my list.
Dreamies:
Merengue 
Sherb
Dom
Julian
Judy 
So how do I go about finding these guys? My village is full. Except Merengue. A friend gave me her Amiibo and she already lives on my Island.  Do villagers move out randomly? Etc.  Sorry if I'm asking a lot. There's probably some  place to find this information.


----------



## daisyy

Patisserie said:


> Ok soo after reading a  lot of character profiles and watching videos.  I  decided who my Dreamies are.  Most of these characters are probably pretty popular already... Anyhow! Here is my list.
> Dreamies:
> Merengue
> Sherb
> Cookie
> Dom
> Julian
> Lily
> Judy
> Marshal
> Sprinkle
> Marina
> So how do I go about finding these guys? My village is full. Except Merengue. A friend gave me her Amiibo and she already lives on my Island.  Do villagers move out randomly? Etc.  Sorry if I'm asking a lot. There's probably some  place to find this information.


first off, that's a super cute dreamie list! yes, villagers will have a "thought bubble" above their head and they may tell you they want to move. i've found that this happens about once a week in my game, sometimes more, and sometimes less. when you agree to let them move out, the next day they pack up their house, and then the day after that, you will have an empty house plot. once this happens, you can use NMTs to go on islands to find your dreamies or trade with others that may have your dreamies - they may ask for bells, items, or NMTs in exchange. "trading" for a dreamie involves a trader who has a villager that is packing up their house. you would drop off the items and then go talk to the villager to convince them to move to your island. the plot will change to 'sold' and the villager will start moving in the next day! hope this helps  and good luck with your dreamies!


----------



## alwolfy1

Sicariana said:


> You need:
> 
> to have had the shop for at least 30 days
> to have spent at least 200,000 bells in the shop
> to have had Mabel visit


I didn't even get offered to build the shop is what I mean. I paid off the first house installment and blathers has his museum built but still cant get nooks cranny


----------



## Islandernewcomer64

When does Jolly Redd show up? Or is he random like other vendors?


----------



## moonolotl

Islandernewcomer64 said:


> When does Jolly Redd show up? Or is he random like other vendors?


Hes pretty much random! Although ive noticed he seems to show up a lot less frequently
I've heard there are a lot of glitches around resulting in him just deciding to not spawn at all (i experienced one where i missed him the first time he ever showed up and so he glitched and never showed up again until i bought a real painting from someone and donated it to the museum).
Basically wait it out for a little while, since these glitches arent insanely common so you shouldnt have to worry too much!
If he doesnt show up and you dont have the art section open yet, ask someone if you can buy some real art from them


----------



## JKDOS

Are there any shelves in the game that hang on the wall, and let you place items on them?


----------



## ivorystar

Patisserie said:


> Ok soo after reading a lot of character profiles and watching videos. I decided who my Dreamies are.  Most of these characters are probably pretty popular already... Anyhow! Here is my list.
> Dreamies:
> Merengue
> Sherb
> Cookie
> Dom
> Julian
> Lily
> Judy
> Marshal
> Sprinkle
> Marina
> So how do I go about finding these guys? My village is full. Except Merengue. A friend gave me her Amiibo and she already lives on my Island.  Do villagers move out randomly? Etc.  Sorry if I'm asking a lot. There's probably some  place to find this information.


 Here is the forum link that have people selling/trading villagers https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/new-neighbor-network.244/
Villagers do move out randomly but there is a way to move them out if you're willing to time travel. Don't worry about posting too much. We're all here to help. But you can dm me for questions if you want.


----------



## Saah

alwolfy1 said:


> I didn't even get offered to build the shop is what I mean. I paid off the first house installment and blathers has his museum built but still cant get nooks cranny


You paid off the miles, but did you ask Nook to build you a house?



JKDOS said:


> Are there any shelves in the game that hang on the wall, and let you place items on them?


I wish! But sadly no, although when you place shoes or hats on the wall they show up on a shelf.


----------



## DJStarstryker

If you have a villager move to somebody else, then you get them back from that same person, that villager is supposed to remember you.

My question is: If that villager had one of the starter houses when they lived with you, if you get them back, will they still have the starter house? Or will they have their real house?


----------



## Khaelis

DJStarstryker said:


> If you have a villager move to somebody else, then you get them back from that same person, that villager is supposed to remember you.
> 
> My question is: If that villager had one of the starter houses when they lived with you, if you get them back, will they still have the starter house? Or will they have their real house?



I imagine they would have their themed house, not their DIY house.


----------



## Miss Misty

Patisserie said:


> Ok soo after reading a lot of character profiles and watching videos. I decided who my Dreamies are.  Most of these characters are probably pretty popular already... Anyhow! Here is my list.
> Dreamies:
> Merengue
> Sherb
> Cookie
> Dom
> Julian
> Lily
> Judy
> Marshal
> Sprinkle
> Marina
> So how do I go about finding these guys? My village is full. Except Merengue. A friend gave me her Amiibo and she already lives on my Island.  Do villagers move out randomly? Etc.  Sorry if I'm asking a lot. There's probably some  place to find this information.


To add to what others who have replied to you have said, regarding the thought bubble method of moving villagers out, if a villager you like has a thought bubble just ignore them until it goes away. From what I've read, move out requests are rare, if not impossible, the day after denying a request, but your chance of getting one goes up slowly with each passing day. _But_ if you don't interact with a villager who wants to leave, then you won't reset the timer, and there's a good chance the game will pick a different villager to want to move out the very next day. 

Usually if a thinking villager doesn't want to move out, the thought bubble is just to sell you clothes for inflated prices so it's not like you'd be missing a whole lot. Happy hunting!


----------



## Saah

DJStarstryker said:


> If you have a villager move to somebody else, then you get them back from that same person, that villager is supposed to remember you.
> 
> My question is: If that villager had one of the starter houses when they lived with you, if you get them back, will they still have the starter house? Or will they have their real house?


I can confirm that they'll have their real house.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

How does everyone get so many NMT? Why is it a currency for trading now? Like literally how do you get so many?? Do you just save up the miles or..?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I have a few questions: what makes items appear in the recycling bin? Is it just building things like bridges? And how do you get rusted parts other than finding them in the recycling bin? Or is that the only way? And do the rusted parts only have the one use: 



Spoiler



making the robot hero


 or are there others?


----------



## JKDOS

Wolfycheeks said:


> How does everyone get so many NMT? Why is it a currency for trading now? Like literally how do you get so many?? Do you just save up the miles or..?



I don't recommend any of these as I am against NMT currency, but obviously this is how people get NMT.

1. Sell a villager you own. Depending on the villager, it can be worth as much as 2000 NMT, and as little as 10 NMT
2. Host a turnip selling party on turnip exchange. Depending on your prices, you can charge 1-5 NMT per visit
3. Host a cataloging party - Charge NMT per visit
4. Host a town with Celeste - Charge NMT per visit
5. Host a town with Sahara  - Charge NMT per visit
6. Host a town with villager crafting -  - Charge NMT per visit
7. Buy 300 NMT for $10 on Ebay
8. Hack NMT with save editors like the Ebay sellers do
9. Buy NMT with bells gained by duplicating glitch, or with hard earned bells (much slower)

I've poked around turnip.exchange and based on the sheer mass of users I see, you can make a few hundred NMT per day for just letting people buy or sell turnips.


----------



## Magnetar

I have 10 villagers on my island and 3 of them are anteaters, which I love. So I want to get the other 4 as well. Suppose somebody has one of those 4 I'm missing in boxes and I go over to their island and invite that villager to live on my island, will I get to chose one of my own current villagers to move away, similar to how you do it with an Amiibo card (after you have invited them to the campsite 3 times)? Or do I have to have a plot available already by making sure one of my current villagers has already moved out, before I invite the new anteater villager?


----------



## udinafrog

If you buy a piece of art from Redd, and other person comes to visit, they can buy the same piece?
Thanks~

And it seems the answer is: no, they cannot.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Magnetar said:


> Suppose somebody has one of those 4 I'm missing in boxes and I go over to their island and invite that villager to live on my island, will I get to chose one of my own current villagers to move away, similar to how you do it with an Amiibo card (after you have invited them to the campsite 3 times)? Or do I have to have a plot available already by making sure one of my current villagers has already moved out, before I invite the new anteater villager?



You'll have to wait until a villager moves out and the plot is empty before you can adopt a new villager. Only campers can force move-outs.


----------



## Magnetar

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> You'll have to wait until a villager moves out and the plot is empty before you can adopt a new villager. Only campers can force move-outs.



Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## alwolfy1

Saah said:


> You paid off the miles, but did you ask Nook to build you a house?
> 
> 
> I wish! But sadly no, although when you place shoes or hats on the wall they show up on a shelf.


Yeah I already have my third house in the game


----------



## marea

Just wanted to confirm something. I got a capmer right now and 9 islanders. She agreed to move in but says she wants a plot. Does this mean i only have the option to place my 10th plot and she wont suggest replacing someone else no matter what? I asked her a few times and she gives me that same answer so far, but i want to know if she can change her mind later.


----------



## ivorystar

Wolfycheeks said:


> How does everyone get so many NMT? Why is it a currency for trading now? Like literally how do you get so many?? Do you just save up the miles or..?


You can play with sub characters and get more NMT. Lot of people are looking for dreamies on the mystery island and that's why they need lot of NMT.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



kiwikenobi said:


> I have a few questions: what makes items appear in the recycling bin? Is it just building things like bridges? And how do you get rusted parts other than finding them in the recycling bin? Or is that the only way? And do the rusted parts only have the one use:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> making the robot hero
> 
> 
> or are there others?


It usually appears the day after Gulliver appears for me. Sadly, I think they only appear in recycling bin unless someone else can confirm this. For now I think the only usage is RH


----------



## cthylla

Hello! I attempted searching for this, but it's so specific that I could not find it. My kid has a villager Amiibo card for who she wants to move into her 10th plot, which she has not placed down yet.

Do Amiibo villagers always follow the 3 day process and then they ask to boot an existing villager? Can she place the plot on the 3rd day and the Amiibo villager will ask to move there? If she places the plot on day 1, will the Amiibo villager take it right away?

Thanks!! We just don't want to mess it up..... she painstakingly made a whole area just for this favorite villager!!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

cthylla said:


> Hello! I attempted searching for this, but it's so specific that I could not find it. My kid has a villager Amiibo card for who she wants to move into her 10th plot, which she has not placed down yet.
> 
> Do Amiibo villagers always follow the 3 day process and then they ask to boot an existing villager? Can she place the plot on the 3rd day and the Amiibo villager will ask to move there? If she places the plot on day 1, will the Amiibo villager take it right away?
> 
> Thanks!! We just don't want to mess it up..... she painstakingly made a whole area just for this favorite villager!!



She will want to wait until the 3rd day to put up the plot. If she puts it down too early, then either a pure RNG villager or perhaps a villager from the void (if she has done online play with other islands) can move in. 

She's technically safe since she can just choose any villager to move out on that 3rd day, but if she doesn't want to do that, just waiting until the final day to put down the plot is fine. You can basically wait until all of the camper's requests are completed before putting down the plot. Even if you talk to the camper, and they're like, "There's no room!" if you put down the plot afterwards, you can just talk to them again to have them move in.


----------



## Patisserie

I've been seeing some comments about tiered villagers? What are those?


----------



## Miss Misty

Patisserie said:


> I've been seeing some comments about tiered villagers? What are those?


Tiers are how the community arranges villagers based on their popularity and value for trading and selling purposes. Here is an updated tier list.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

So, I know there are ways to make villagers move out with time traveling. Could someone explain this to me in a message, or could I talk to someone about this? I;ve tried all the youtube videos; but I got nothing after 3 hours of trying. I really want .. literally all of my villagers except my 3 wolves gone. :')


----------



## Saah

Wolfycheeks said:


> How does everyone get so many NMT? Why is it a currency for trading now? Like literally how do you get so many?? Do you just save up the miles or..?


I've spent whole days completing missions and got around 90 NMT in a month. Obviously the other ways of getting NMT are more efficient, but it is possible to get a lot just by saving.


kiwikenobi said:


> I have a few questions: what makes items appear in the recycling bin? Is it just building things like bridges? And how do you get rusted parts other than finding them in the recycling bin? Or is that the only way? And do the rusted parts only have the one use:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> making the robot hero
> 
> 
> or are there others?



Build things on top of an item
Have a villager move out
Have a villager move in
The day after Gulliver
Randomly at the beginning of a day, as long as there are less than 10 items inside
Random rates from the ACNH companion guide:


ItemsNo.ChanceNothing--55%Clay or iron nugget35%Small Furniture (can be seasonal)15%Clothing (can be seasonal)15%Flower seed (native flowers)15%Sapling or cedar sapling15%Wallpaper or flooring15%Trash item15%

As for the rusted parts, yes for both questions; you can only get them the day after Gulliver fixes his communicator, and they can only be used for that one DIY. As a side note, you can use ISPOILER instead of SPOILER for inline spoilers.


alwolfy1 said:


> Yeah I already have my third house in the game


I have no idea why that's happening, then. If all your houses are upgraded, it might be a bug.


marea said:


> Just wanted to confirm something. I got a capmer right now and 9 islanders. She agreed to move in but says she wants a plot. Does this mean i only have the option to place my 10th plot and she wont suggest replacing someone else no matter what? I asked her a few times and she gives me that same answer so far, but i want to know if she can change her mind later.


Campers will only kick out other villagers if there are ten villagers living on the island.


Wolfycheeks said:


> So, I know there are ways to make villagers move out with time traveling. Could someone explain this to me in a message, or could I talk to someone about this? I;ve tried all the youtube videos; but I got nothing after 3 hours of trying. I really want .. literally all of my villagers except my 3 wolves gone. :')


Talk to every single villager you have, TT forwards one month and one day, open the game, save and quit, TT backwards one month, open your game, RUN to the villager's house to see if they're there; if a villager other than the desired villager has a tought bubble, quit without saving; if the desired villager is in their house, quit without saving; if you find the villager outside and they don't have a tought bubble, quit without saving. TT one day forward, run to the villager's house, rinse and repeat. This is all from this guide, it seemed really well-explained when I read it, although I was lucky and the desired villager had a thought bubble as soon as I TT'd a month forwards.


----------



## Applebunny

Is it possible to have a day with no visitor?
Hopefully its possible... I'm afraid Redd was supposed to visit and the glitch happened to me (RIP)


----------



## Islandernewcomer64

Is it common to trade bugs, fish, fossils and art for bells when players visit other players' islands?


----------



## Sicariana

Are villager photos (not posters) orderable from Nook Shopping?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Islandernewcomer64 said:


> Is it common to trade bugs, fish, fossils and art for bells when players visit other players' islands?



Unfortunately, you can't trade Bugs or Fish. You can definitely trade/sell Fossils and Art, though! Lots of people do that. If you want to keep to these forums, the Nook's Cranny board is where most people set up formal trades.


----------



## Saah

Applebunny said:


> Is it possible to have a day with no visitor?
> Hopefully its possible... I'm afraid Redd was supposed to visit and the glitch happened to me (RIP)


I'd imagine it's possible, but are you sure Saharah or Flick didn't spawn in a blind spot?



Islandernewcomer64 said:


> Is it common to trade bugs, fish, fossils and art for bells when players visit other players' islands?


It's common to visit other players' islands to trade, it's less common to have a market in the island so visitors can drop by and trade whenever they're visiting for other reasons, it's weird to suddenly offer trades to a visitor you aren't close to.


Sicariana said:


> Are villager photos (not posters) orderable from Nook Shopping?


Not according to nook.exchange.


----------



## Le Ham

Sorry if this is not the place to ask about what prices are fair for a villager, but I have a Marina I am eventually planning to move out, and I was gonna ask for 2.5M igb (to pay off my basement loan) but now I'm hearing she's actually common to come across on NMT islands, so I don't want to sell her like she's a hot commodity just because she's high tier. Would my asking price be fair or if not what should I shoot for *in IGB, NOT NMT?*

edit: nvm guess i'll just let people offer when she's in boxes lol


----------



## Applebunny

Saah said:


> I'd imagine it's possible, but are you sure Saharah or Flick didn't spawn in a blind spot?



I sort of figured it out. One of my villagers said CJ is visiting but I don’t see him anywhere haha. Maybe he’s glitched.


----------



## Le Ham

The 4 or 5 lilies of the valley I now have all spawned around cedar trees. Do they _only_ spawn around cedar trees? If so, just out of curiosity, how would they spawn if you had no cedar trees but a 5* rating?


----------



## lilis

Not sure if there's a guide or any answers, but does each personality have preferred gift types? I think lazy likes food more and jocks likes athletic items, but what about the other ones? Thanks!


----------



## Candy83

marea said:


> Just wanted to confirm something. I got a capmer right now and 9 islanders. She agreed to move in but says she wants a plot. Does this mean i only have the option to place my 10th plot and she wont suggest replacing someone else no matter what? I asked her a few times and she gives me that same answer so far, but i want to know if she can change her mind later.



You have to have a plot to enable that camper to move in and become your 10th islander.

If you don’t have it, that islander will let you know he/she cannot move in.

What you do next is go to Tom Nook. And you get another plot and take it to where you want it located.

After you do that, return to the camper. He/she can try again to get Tom Nook to allow him/her to move to your island. It will work.


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Help! So my friend has Friga moving out right now in order to adopt my Phoebe. Is there a way for me to adopt Friga and my friend to adopt Phoebe? Essentially trade the two villagers?


----------



## Spooky.

When is mail delivered? I mailed someone a gift and I'm curious if that kind of mail is instant or not.


----------



## xara

Spooky. said:


> When is mail delivered? I mailed someone a gift and I'm curious if that kind of mail is instant or not.



i believe it’s mailed at 5am and 9am everyday


----------



## Sicariana

Do all black roses have the same genetics (RR-yy-WW-ss)?


----------



## misstayleigh

hi all! I am in the process of restarting my game and wanted Rudy, my favorite villager, as a starter... but someone pointed out he won't have his original furniture if he is a starter villager. when you are plotting the three houses down for villagers #3-5, do they have to come from a mystery island/random or can you visit someone's town and invite a villager who is moving out? ideally if the latter, I'll try and find a Rudy in boxes haha


----------



## Twinsouls1145

i just got my first gold rose! is there anything i could breed it with to make another one? and to do so would it require a gold watering can?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



EmeraldMoon said:


> Hello! I'm getting this game soon and am planning on buying some villager amiibos. This may seem like a silly question but does there have to be an even number of boy and girl villagers on the island, so 5 of each?
> 
> And does there need to be a mixture of personality types, so could you have all peppy for example? (not what I'm personally planning lol)


there doesnt need to be any specific balance of gender or personality type, most people just prefer to keep that balance so that theyre not hearing the same dialogue from like the same 2 personality types they have on their island.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



FreyasFalcon105 said:


> Help! So my friend has Friga moving out right now in order to adopt my Phoebe. Is there a way for me to adopt Friga and my friend to adopt Phoebe? Essentially trade the two villagers?


nope, one of you would have to void the villager and get an open plot first.


----------



## Chenny

Hey! Not sure if this question has been asked before (im on mobile and can’t use CRTL+F) but is it possible to invite another villager from another town to live in your town if you don’t have an empty plot? Could you ask them to replace someone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## xara

Chenny said:


> Hey! Not sure if this question has been asked before (im on mobile and can’t use CRTL+F) but is it possible to invite another villager from another town to live in your town if you don’t have an empty plot? Could you ask them to replace someone? Thanks in advance!



you can’t, unfortunately. you’ll need an empty plot and less than 10 villagers to invite someone from somebody else’s island ;u;


----------



## misstayleigh

xara said:


> you can’t, unfortunately. you’ll need an empty plot and less than 10 villagers to invite someone from somebody else’s island ;u;


sorry to hijack your answer, but do you know if you can invite villagers from other islands for the initial three house plots you put down (instead of getting randoms/villagers from islands)?


----------



## Dreamcloud

My friend has had three villagers move out. Two naturally (Rory and Ken) and one forced out through amiibo cards (Erik). When I had an empty plot a while back Rory moved to my island from my friend's island. This morning I tried to invite Erik to my campsite through amiibo (I really, really want him) and got the answering machine message saying he's moving. I assume he's stuck in the dreaded void and I've got to wait for one of my villagers to move out naturally to free up a space for him, but will I get Ken from the void first? If so, is there any way of avoiding this?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I have a question about item customization. It seems you can customize items you craft, but can you customize items from the Nook store? I tried to customize some of them, but I wasn't able to. Do you have to do something different to customize them? Or is it not possible? I know you buy color variations of items from the catalog as if they were separate items, but can any store-bought items be customized at all? I tried looking at the customization section of the FAQ at the beginning of this thread, but I didn't see anything on this particular subject. But maybe I just missed it. ^o^;>


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

kiwikenobi said:


> I have a question about item customization. It seems you can customize items you craft, but can you customize items from the Nook store? I tried to customize some of them, but I wasn't able to. Do you have to do something different to customize them? Or is it not possible? I know you buy color variations of items from the catalog as if they were separate items, but can any store-bought items be customized at all? I tried looking at the customization section of the FAQ at the beginning of this thread, but I didn't see anything on this particular subject. But maybe I just missed it. ^o^;>



So, it's kind of complicated. There's a ton of non-DIY furniture with color variations. A few can have aspects that can be customized, but those customization options generally don't include the "main" color variations. It's kind of like how you can customize, say, a Wooden Simple Bed two different ways. You can customize either the wood paint or the bedding, but only the different wood paint colors show up in the catalog as separate items.

I'm not sure if there's an easy-to-use list, but I'm currently using Nook Plaza as a reference for these items. You go into the Furniture category, then use the Customizable and DIY filters to only have items that can be customized that also _aren't_ DIY. I'm not sure if the list is 100% complete/accurate, but it's the best I have.

As a general rule, for non-DIY items, you can customize aspects that are "paper" or "fabric," but you can't make huge changes like different paint colors. For example, a Paper Lantern item has different wood color variations. However, trying to customize it just lets you change the paper patterns. If you wanted a Paper Lantern in Dark Wood but you only have Natural Wood, you have to buy/trade for the Dark Wood variant. There's a few exceptions, like some non-reorderable items, such as the Fishing Tourney items. Those can be customized, and those variations are indicated in the catalog. Also, apparently I can just customize the Joy-Con colors of the Nintendo Switch? Okay, sure, if you say so.


----------



## Miss Misty

kiwikenobi said:


> I have a question about item customization. It seems you can customize items you craft, but can you customize items from the Nook store? I tried to customize some of them, but I wasn't able to. Do you have to do something different to customize them? Or is it not possible? I know you buy color variations of items from the catalog as if they were separate items, but can any store-bought items be customized at all? I tried looking at the customization section of the FAQ at the beginning of this thread, but I didn't see anything on this particular subject. But maybe I just missed it. ^o^;>


It really depends on the item. _Some_ items you buy from the store can be customized, but others can't. You can use a website like Nookplaza to search up the item you're interested in and see if it's customizable. Be aware though that the website shows other color variants. Customizable items will have a paint brush icon in the top corner. Also be aware that you might not be able to customize all the color variants. In my experience, you can customize an item's fabric or pattern but not its body color.


----------



## Fluuffy

If it’s raning do I still need to water my flowers?


----------



## kotinni

Do gold roses breed more gold roses? Or is it only come from using gold watering can on black roses?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Fluuffy said:


> If it’s raning do I still need to water my flowers?


I don't think so! 
Raining = you watering yourself which is 5% breed rate. But if your friend comes water your flowers it will still be 15% more chances each friend until it's at 80%!


----------



## Fluuffy

kotinni said:


> Do gold roses breed more gold roses? Or is it only come from using gold watering can on black roses?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> 
> I don't think so!
> Raining = you watering yourself which is 5% breed rate. But if your friend comes water your flowers it will still be 15% more chances each friend until it's at 80%!


 That’s what confuses me. I wasnt ise if raining=watering yourself. Thank you!


----------



## Saah

misstayleigh said:


> hi all! I am in the process of restarting my game and wanted Rudy, my favorite villager, as a starter... but someone pointed out he won't have his original furniture if he is a starter villager. when you are plotting the three houses down for villagers #3-5, do they have to come from a mystery island/random or can you visit someone's town and invite a villager who is moving out? ideally if the latter, I'll try and find a Rudy in boxes haha


You need to get them from mystery islands, sorry! You can get Rudy as a starter, ask someone to hold him for you, and cycle his house out.


Dreamcloud said:


> My friend has had three villagers move out. Two naturally (Rory and Ken) and one forced out through amiibo cards (Erik). When I had an empty plot a while back Rory moved to my island from my friend's island. This morning I tried to invite Erik to my campsite through amiibo (I really, really want him) and got the answering machine message saying he's moving. I assume he's stuck in the dreaded void and I've got to wait for one of my villagers to move out naturally to free up a space for him, but will I get Ken from the void first? If so, is there any way of avoiding this?


I imagine the only way would be to adopt him from another island.


Twinsouls1145 said:


> i just got my first gold rose! is there anything i could breed it with to make another one? and to do so would it require a gold watering can?





kotinni said:


> Do gold roses breed more gold roses? Or is it only come from using gold watering can on black roses?


Gold roses don't breed gold roses, sorry!


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm massively uncomfortable with a villager that I have no choice to invite into my town. What is the fastest way to get them out? It's the first campsite villager and I've tried TT'ing forward and back and it hasn't changed.


----------



## Saah

Jade_Amell said:


> I'm massively uncomfortable with a villager that I have no choice to invite into my town. What is the fastest way to get them out? It's the first campsite villager and I've tried TT'ing forward and back and it hasn't changed.


Have you tried going forward one day after TTing? TT one month back, open the game, save and quit, one month and a day forward, open the game, check if the villager wants to move out, if not close without saving, TT one day forward, check if they want to move out, close without saving, and so on and so forth.

The fastest way to get them out is to use an amiibo, but if you're posting here you don't have one.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Saah said:


> Have you tried going forward one day after TTing? TT one month back, open the game, save and quit, one month and a day forward, open the game, check if the villager wants to move out, if not close without saving, TT one day forward, check if they want to move out, close without saving, and so on and so forth.
> 
> The fastest way to get them out is to use an amiibo, but if you're posting here you don't have one.



That's what I'm basically doing, I've TT'd to a month in advance everyone pings me to move except that one. I don't want to use Amiibos because I'm not sure if they're still bugged. ><;


----------



## Saah

Jade_Amell said:


> That's what I'm basically doing, I've TT'd to a month in advance everyone pings me to move except that one. I don't want to use Amiibos because I'm not sure if they're still bugged. ><;


They aren't bugged anymore, it's safe to use them. If you don't want to use them anyway, you might have to TT until you get a campsite visitor. That way you can be sure that villager will be chosen sooner or later (ask the visitor to move in, win the game, they'll choose a random villager, quit without saving if it isn't the desired villager, rinse and repeat). You could also let another villager move out and then try to move your villager out, the issue might be that they were the last one to move in.


----------



## Katy88

I'm on my second day, and I've just been to a mystery island and invited someone to live on mine.

I know it's another couple of days before anyone can move in, but can I go to more mystery islands and invite the other 2 islanders in the meantime, or do I need to wait? Nook isn't saying anything about the one I've invited.

Just don't want to waste NMTs if there aren't going to be villagers there!


----------



## xara

Katy88 said:


> I'm on my second day, and I've just been to a mystery island and invited someone to live on mine.
> 
> I know it's another couple of days before anyone can move in, but can I go to more mystery islands and invite the other 2 islanders in the meantime, or do I need to wait? Nook isn't saying anything about the one I've invited.
> 
> Just don't want to waste NMTs if there aren't going to be villagers there!



i believe you’ll have to wait - you can only invite one villager per day ;u;


----------



## Raz

Katy88 said:


> I'm on my second day, and I've just been to a mystery island and invited someone to live on mine.
> 
> I know it's another couple of days before anyone can move in, but can I go to more mystery islands and invite the other 2 islanders in the meantime, or do I need to wait? Nook isn't saying anything about the one I've invited.
> 
> Just don't want to waste NMTs if there aren't going to be villagers there!


You don't need to wait. I invited all three on the same day, although they will move one at a time regardless of if you already crafted all the furniture for their houses or not.


----------



## Reineke

Is it possible to move out a starting villager to a friend's town and then move them back in? Do they keep the starting furniture after they move out or do they get their proper house?

I have Zucker in my town but he has the dirt floor and I was wondering if I could move him to a friend's town and back to fix it. Same with if my friend wanted to keep the same villagers but with better interiors.


----------



## rianne

Reineke said:


> Is it possible to move out a starting villager to a friend's town and then move them back in? Do they keep the starting furniture after they move out or do they get their proper house?
> 
> I have Zucker in my town but he has the dirt floor and I was wondering if I could move him to a friend's town and back to fix it. Same with if my friend wanted to keep the same villagers but with better interiors.


They'll have their regular house interiors when they move back in, thankfully.


----------



## Clock

I don’t know if this is answered yet, but can you actually change a villagers exercise/yoga clothes? Im just curious.


----------



## Lars

I am just gonna ask this since it was not entirely clear to me.
but once you placed ( and build ) the campsite, can you move it to another location?


----------



## Clock

Lars said:


> I am just gonna ask this since it was not entirely clear to me.
> but once you placed ( and build ) the campsite, can you move it to another location?


Yes, you can relocate the campsite in another location for 50000 bells.


----------



## Dacroze

Will a fake painting change its name once you have tried to donate it to blathers? I'd like to get the 4 cursed forgeries with their correct names but would also like to get the miles.


----------



## usa-chan

does anyone know how long it takes redd to reappear? he hasn't shown up since the first time. i already bought and donated the first painting from him, but i've seen no signs of him since. if i buy genuine art from someone else and donate it, will he show up?


----------



## courtky

I moved in Rosie via amiibo, now she wants to move out and I'm kind of tempted to let her go so I can move someone else in since she's the first to ask in almost 2 weeks. If I move her out but want her back, can I scan the card for her again?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

courtky said:


> I moved in Rosie via amiibo, now she wants to move out and I'm kind of tempted to let her go so I can move someone else in since she's the first to ask in almost 2 weeks. If I move her out but want her back, can I scan the card for her again?



Yep, you can always just scan the Amiibo if you want Rosie back. There's no 16 villager cycle like in NL.

The only thing is that this will be a "different" instance of Rosie. She won't recognize you and your friendship with her will be back to zero.


----------



## OLoveLy

I have a question about the mom's knapsack gift: 
My little sister got the pink one and I finally got mine this morning but I didn't notice. (the patchwork one) ^^
My question is, the next year, are we gonna have a different knapsack from mom or it's the same one so we need to trade with others players?

Thank You ! ( ' v '  )


----------



## kolete

Hey, i am new to animal crossing, i've seen so many videos, when you can use emotions, but i don't have them, how do i get them?  i am sorry if someone has already asked this question.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

kolete said:


> Hey, i am new to animal crossing, i've seen so many videos, when you can use emotions, but i don't have them, how do i get them?  i am sorry if someone has already asked this question.



Your villagers will teach you how to use the emotes! They're called Reactions in this game. If you see a villager try to talk to you (you'll hear that pinging sound effect and speech bubble pop up), they may randomly decide to teach you a Reaction. If you just started playing, it may take a few days for the first Reaction to be taught.

Reactions are tied to what personality a villager has and your friendship with them. You can see a reference here. So if you want to learn more Reactions, you'll want to have all the personalities in your town, try to build up your friendship with all of them, and pay attention to when they want to talk to you. Usually after some amount of time passes in-game, new villagers will want to talk to you, so every now and again, you can just try walking in front of a few villagers to see if they'll ping you.


----------



## Lazaros

Dacroze said:


> Will a fake painting change its name once you have tried to donate it to blathers? I'd like to get the 4 cursed forgeries with their correct names but would also like to get the miles.


no, they actually don't! you can even try to donate them to blathers again, even though that'll just end in him calling it fradulent, but the game doesn't rename them, nor grey them out when you try to donate to blathers, unlike with duped fossils.



usa-chan said:


> does anyone know how long it takes redd to reappear? he hasn't shown up since the first time. i already bought and donated the first painting from him, but i've seen no signs of him since. if i buy genuine art from someone else and donate it, will he show up?


apparently he appears at least two times a month, but on completely random dates - unfortunately it's just a gamble of luck when he does or not. one thing i've noticed though, is that his little gingko symbol shows up on the not-so-secret-anymore beach when he's there so you save yourself the pain of checking daily.



OLoveLy said:


> I have a question about the mom's knapsack gift:
> My little sister got the pink one and I finally got mine this morning but I didn't notice. (the patchwork one) ^^
> My question is, the next year, are we gonna have a different knapsack from mom or it's the same one so we need to trade with others players?
> 
> Thank You ! ( ' v '  )


mom items seem to be randomized (meaning, you get the items of one set (trees, patchwork, etc.)) for a year and seem to change to a random one the next year. there are no guarantees you'll get a pink one next year, but a different one for sure!


----------



## Saga

Does it matter whether you write long or short letters? For example, will villagers comment negatively in their replies if you only wrote a little?

I used to be able to write every villager long daily letters in past games due to the touchscreen, but because I have tendonitis, writing them key-by-key with the joycons is extremely painful. 

So, I haven't been writing my villagers letters and have just been giving them presents in person. However, I'm worried that not writing is keeping their friendship levels from raising, and keeping me from getting any villager pictures. Is it still worth sending a letter if I just write a few words?

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



OLoveLy said:


> I have a question about the mom's knapsack gift:
> My little sister got the pink one and I finally got mine this morning but I didn't notice. (the patchwork one) ^^
> My question is, the next year, are we gonna have a different knapsack from mom or it's the same one so we need to trade with others players?
> 
> Thank You ! ( ' v '  )



I am not 100% sure if it applies to the knapsack, but those who have TTd have said they got different Mom items every year (ie. different tissue boxes, cakes, etc.). So my guess would be that we'll also likely get a different knapsack each year.


----------



## Lazaros

Saga said:


> Does it matter whether you write long or short letters? For example, will villagers comment negatively in their replies if you only wrote a little?
> 
> I used to be able to write every villager long daily letters in past games due to the touchscreen, but because I have tendonitis, writing them key-by-key with the joycons is extremely painful.


considering i wrote rodney a letter that contained nothing but "get off my island" and he loved it, you're good to go, even with short letters. also, not sure if it's any relief to you, but the keyboard accepts input via touchscreen, so you could try tiping like that if you take it out of the dock!


----------



## virtualpet

Can you take villagers from another player's campsite?


----------



## Lazaros

virtualpet said:


> Can you take villagers from another player's campsite?


unfortunately not.


----------



## kolete

And another question is, on my tour on another island i asked a villager to move in with me, she said yes but said she has to talk to Tom Nook first and then she will move in. When she will move in with me? I don't know how to find her. I am new to this game so i know barely anything


----------



## OLoveLy

kolete said:


> And another question is, on my tour on another island i asked a villager to move in with me, she said yes but said she has to talk to Tom Nook first and then she will move in. When she will move in with me? I don't know how to find her. I am new to this game so i know barely anything


If you go to your island and the plot will be taken by the villager that you ask to move in. ^^


----------



## moonolotl

Does anyone know how close two inclines can be placed vertically? An image of this would be super helpful too because im not sure how good it would look
I want to have 2 inclines placed from my 1st to my 3rd layer and i dont have tons of space to do it so i need to place them as close as possible


----------



## kolete

Can you make a villager mad by just visiting their house too often? because i think they started to make passive aggressive comments about that


----------



## marea

Help! Almost 15 days passed since my last villager moved out, but no one requested to leave! Is this normal?


----------



## kolete

Ah, my villagers are becoming meaner second by second! I just want to have some nice conversations and they keep making passive aggressive comments, and even comments about my looks!


----------



## moonolotl

marea said:


> Help! Almost 15 days passed since my last villager moved out, but no one requested to leave! Is this normal?


yes! it can take a loooong while until someone asks, sadly



kolete said:


> Ah, my villagers are becoming meaner second by second! I just want to have some nice conversations and they keep making passive aggressive comments, and even comments about my looks!


can you quote some of them? ive never experienced this


----------



## voltairenism

Can duped items damage your game?? Better wait for Gulliver himself give me a katana but I am curious.


----------



## Dewasa

kolete said:


> Ah, my villagers are becoming meaner second by second! I just want to have some nice conversations and they keep making passive aggressive comments, and even comments about my looks!


All of your villagers or specific ones? Maybe you need other personality traits to offset the meanies.


----------



## Roxxy

Genuinely confused why anyone would pay silly money for rusted parts and cardboard boxes? Not used from recycling bin and no idea what to do with them.


----------



## Saah

moonnoodle said:


> Does anyone know how close two inclines can be placed vertically? An image of this would be super helpful too because im not sure how good it would look
> I want to have 2 inclines placed from my 1st to my 3rd layer and i dont have tons of space to do it so i need to place them as close as possible


One tile apart:


Spoiler


















Roxy10 said:


> Genuinely confused why anyone would pay silly money for rusted parts and cardboard boxes? Not used from recycling bin and no idea what to do with them.


There are lots of DIY recipes that require carboard boxes, and one recipe that requires 30 rusted parts. That's 30 visits from Gulliver.


----------



## Roxxy

Saah said:


> One tile apart:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of DIY recipes that require carboard boxes, and one recipe that requires 30 rusted parts. That's 30 visits from Gulliver.


 makes sense thank you. Haven’t come across recipe from Gulliver using rusted parts. Might see if I can help someone


----------



## moonolotl

Saah said:


> One tile apart:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of DIY recipes that require carboard boxes, and one recipe that requires 30 rusted parts. That's 30 visits from Gulliver.


thank you so mch!!!!
youre a lifesaver


----------



## Saah

Roxy10 said:


> makes sense thank you. Haven’t come across recipe from Gulliver using rusted parts. Might see if I can help someone


You get the recipe elsewhere, from redeeming miles. It's the Robot Hero recipe.


----------



## Saga

Lazaros said:


> considering i wrote rodney a letter that contained nothing but "get off my island" and he loved it, you're good to go, even with short letters. also, not sure if it's any relief to you, but the keyboard accepts input via touchscreen, so you could try tiping like that if you take it out of the dock!



Haha - that's fantastic! I imagine my letters will be equally brief. (And I just might need to send Diva a get-off-my-island letter as well.) Thanks for letting me know the villagers seem less picky about letters this time around!

I have tried the touchscreen with mixed result. I think I probably need to try it with a stylus, as when I typed with my fingers I tended to hit the wrong letters a lot. I'll give it another try! Maybe my 3DS stylus will work?


----------



## Larimar

Is there a complete list of the haunted fake Redd art and what they do? I can only find incomplete or "what we know so far" lists from trying to search myself :'O

Today all the paintings I got are fake, so I plan on getting one of the haunted ones. The only ones I know have a haunted effect that are available today are the scary painting and graceful painting. The other paintings are the wild painting (right) and Quant painting


----------



## kolete

my all villagers, Paula and Biff


Dewasa said:


> All of your villagers or specific ones? Maybe you need other personality traits to offset the meanies.


----------



## Saah

Saga said:


> Haha - that's fantastic! I imagine my letters will be equally brief. (And I just might need to send Diva a get-off-my-island letter as well.) Thanks for letting me know the villagers seem less picky about letters this time around!
> 
> I have tried the touchscreen with mixed result. I think I probably need to try it with a stylus, as when I typed with my fingers I tended to hit the wrong letters a lot. I'll give it another try! Maybe my 3DS stylus will work?


Your 3DS stylus won't work, sorry! The 3DS has a resistive touchscreen, so you could use anything pointy as a stylus (I used my phone's case once). The Switch has a capacitive touchscreen, meaning you need a finger or special stylus to use it (same as with a phone). The good news is that you don't need any sort of specialized stylus, just a normal phone/tablet stylus.

But from personal experience, I've hit wrong letters a lot more with the stylus than with my fingers. The stylus is really good for drawing on bulletin boards, though.


----------



## Saga

Saah said:


> Your 3DS stylus won't work, sorry! The 3DS has a resistive touchscreen, so you could use anything pointy as a stylus (I used my phone's case once). The Switch has a capacitive touchscreen, meaning you need a finger or special stylus to use it (same as with a phone). The good news is that you don't need any sort of specialized stylus, just a normal phone/tablet stylus.
> 
> But from personal experience, I've hit wrong letters a lot more with the stylus than with my fingers. The stylus is really good for drawing on bulletin boards, though.



Oh, thank you for letting me know! I might get a separate special stylus just to try it out in that case. Though if it causes even more inaccuracies, that wouldn't be any good. 

I didn't even know you could draw on the bulletin boards! How cool! I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## windloft

Knowing how multiple visitor watering works, i'm curious on one thing regarding rain. If you have rain in your town and you decide to water your flowers, will your watering count to the multiple visitor watering multiplier, or does it only count as one? It's a lil' difficult for me to word this question, super sorry!


----------



## DJStarstryker

trish said:


> Knowing how multiple visitor watering works, i'm curious on one thing regarding rain. If you have rain in your town and you decide to water your flowers, will your watering count to the multiple visitor watering multiplier, or does it only count as one? It's a lil' difficult for me to word this question, super sorry!



The rain counts as you watering it, so you watering it doesn't do anything.


----------



## kolete

Paula always says something like ''stop showering me with attention'' ''you don't have nobody else to talk to?'' when i come to her house she says something about not having privacy, makes a joke: ''wait, is this my house or your?'' and dunno always have to say something like this and it's starting to make me feel a little bit of uncomfortable


----------



## DJStarstryker

kolete said:


> Paula always says something like ''stop showering me with attention'' ''you don't have nobody else to talk to?'' when i come to her house she says something about not having privacy, makes a joke: ''wait, is this my house or your?'' and dunno always have to say something like this and it's starting to make me feel a little bit of uncomfortable



You have to build up friendship with the villagers in this game. At the very beginning, they don't like it when you talk to them too much because you haven't built up friendship. I would suggest just making sure to talk to them a little bit very day. Eventually (it takes maybe a week for the starting 2 villagers - it will be faster for future ones) you'll unlock the ability to give them presents when you talk to them. Once you get to that point, they are more OK with you talking to them longer. Also, make sure to start giving them presents when you unlock the ability to. If you're a person who doesn't like to change their outfits or their house, you can give them fruit. Wrapped fruit is even better.


----------



## Sunsena

Hey all, I'm trying to get Rosie to move out via TT but every other villager but her has asked to leave. Is it because she's my most recent move-in or am I just really unlucky?


----------



## basilica

hello, i am curious if villagers only ask to move once you have 10 in your town? i would like to keep my town at 9 villagers, but move out hippeux. thanks.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

basilica said:


> hello, i am curious if villagers only ask to move once you have 10 in your town? i would like to keep my town at 9 villagers, but move out hippeux. thanks.



Villagers will still ask to move out even though you're not at max capacity. I still haven't put down my 10th plot, and I've had move out requests. My first request was when I was at 5 or 6 villagers.


----------



## basilica

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Villagers will still ask to move out even though you're not at max capacity. I still haven't put down my 10th plot, and I've had move out requests. My first request was when I was at 5 or 6 villagers.



great news, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Saah

Sunsena said:


> Hey all, I'm trying to get Rosie to move out via TT but every other villager but her has asked to leave. Is it because she's my most recent move-in or am I just really unlucky?


The most recent move-in has a very low chance of asking to move out, but it's not impossible!


----------



## kolete

okay, thank you! 


DJStarstryker said:


> You have to build up friendship with the villagers in this game. At the very beginning, they don't like it when you talk to them too much because you haven't built up friendship. I would suggest just making sure to talk to them a little bit very day. Eventually (it takes maybe a week for the starting 2 villagers - it will be faster for future ones) you'll unlock the ability to give them presents when you talk to them. Once you get to that point, they are more OK with you talking to them longer. Also, make sure to start giving them presents when you unlock the ability to. If you're a person who doesn't like to change their outfits or their house, you can give them fruit. Wrapped fruit is even better.


----------



## shadowfax96

I had a villager I dislike move in almost instantly after my last one left. Since I'm still working I had very little time to find a new villager for that spot. Is there anything I can do in the future to delay the move in time?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

shadowfax96 said:


> I had a villager I dislike move in almost instantly after my last one left. Since I'm still working I had very little time to find a new villager for that spot. Is there anything I can do in the future to delay the move in time?



Unfortunately, the only thing you can really do is time travel backwards to stay on the same day indefinitely.

Generally, an empty plot will remain empty for one day. Once 5 a.m. hits, you have a chance for an RNG villager or a void villager (if you've been visiting/hosting others). So you'll have to find someone you want within that one day. But if you time travel backwards in small hourly increments and make sure to never pass the 5 a.m. threshold either backwards or forwards, you could basically create a neverending day. Since you're stuck on the same day, the campsite won't be available for you, but Mystery Tours and adoptions from other islands are open to you.


----------



## tobi!

Has anyone figured out the key to determining which villager will ask to leave next?

Is it highest friendship/lowest friendship or random or something else?


----------



## Saah

morduhcai said:


> Has anyone figured out the key to determining which villager will ask to leave next?
> 
> Is it highest friendship/lowest friendship or random or something else?


As far as I know the miners didn't manage to find out completely, but what I know is:

Villagers don't ask to move out near their birthdays
Their chance of moving out is weighted
Higher friendship means less chance of asking to move out
One of the villagers is never considered for moving out. Nobody knows who that is
It is theorized that the one villager is _often_ the most recent move-in, but not always. Apart from that, there's nothing in the code changing move-out rates for the most recent move-in, so that'd be the only explanation for why the last villager to move in rarely asks to move out, but still does sometimes.


----------



## Katie1313

Do watered gold roses create more gold roses? I've been watering them for days and they haven't produced more. Am I just unlucky or is it not possible?


----------



## Miss Misty

How many weeds can you have on your island before it starts counting against you? I want to incorporate some of the fully grown weeds into an area of my island.


----------



## Noctis

Katie1313 said:


> Do watered gold roses create more gold roses? I've been watering them for days and they haven't produced more. Am I just unlucky or is it not possible?


I can't really answer your question. I decided to keep my gold roses with my black ones and water them this way or unless the rain does the work for me. Mine also have taken a long time to produce but I've managed to get more with the constant rain. Maybe ask 5 people to water them for you? The chances are way higher this way.


----------



## Saah

Katie1313 said:


> Do watered gold roses create more gold roses? I've been watering them for days and they haven't produced more. Am I just unlucky or is it not possible?


They don't.


----------



## Maynlavigne

Omgg I have so many questions!! :c

1)* Is there a way to clear my void? *Like how in ACNL you visit someone with 10 villagers? Is it the same on ACNH?

2) *Can you invite someone from mystery islands and kick out a random villager (like with campsite) *or do they really only show up when you have a plot available?

3)* How about if I ignore a thinking bubble* and not talk to the villager when it pops out? Will they still move out?

thanks guys ;-; im lost at the difference in NH and NL


----------



## rianne

Maynlavigne said:


> Omgg I have so many questions!! :c
> 
> 1)* Is there a way to clear my void? *Like how in ACNL you visit someone with 10 villagers? Is it the same on ACNH?
> 
> 2) *Can you invite someone from mystery islands and kick out a random villager (like with campsite) *or do they really only show up when you have a plot available?
> 
> 3)* How about if I ignore a thinking bubble* and not talk to the villager when it pops out? Will they still move out?
> 
> thanks guys ;-; im lost at the difference in NH and NL



1. In this thread, someone said the void can't be cleared. Not sure how it is with the most recent update. 
2. You have to have a free plot to invite someone from a NMT/mystery island. The move-in mechanic isn't like the campsite.
3. Villagers won't leave unless you allow it. However, be very careful because you cannot change their mind once you say they can go.


----------



## Maynlavigne

rianne said:


> 1. In this thread, someone said the void can't be cleared. Not sure how it is with the most recent update.
> 2. You have to have a free plot to invite someone from a NMT/mystery island. The move-in mechanic isn't like the campsite.
> 3. Villagers won't leave unless you allow it. However, be very careful because you cannot change their mind once you say they can go.



ahhh thank you so much!!!! C:


----------



## windloft

out of curiosity ( and to rub it in past me's face ) :  if you wish on somebody else's meteor shower, go back to your island and tt to the next day, will no star fragments show up in your island?


----------



## xara

trish said:


> out of curiosity ( and to rub it in past me's face ) :  if you wish on somebody else's meteor shower, go back to your island and tt to the next day, will no star fragments show up in your island?



i think star fragments should show up? i don’t see why they wouldn’t


----------



## kolete

I am building a house for a villager and i placed the items needed for the house near the building plot, it only checked few items, i have all of them but i can't build a house because it doesn't recognize the items.

(sorry, my english is not very good!)


----------



## oppymatic

Hey! My azalea bushes are not blooming, despite it being May 8th 2020 in the northern hemisphere? What is going on?


----------



## graciemayy

Hiya! I’ve finally saved up for New Horizons and my order should be arriving next week  Is there anything i should know to do the first day? Also, any tips for decorating my island? In new leaf i never made my town pretty because i didn’t know where to start, but i want to change that when i get acnh. Also I want to post photos on my animal crossing instagram but i feel like my town will be really bad compared to other accounts because it’ll be newer. Any advice is welcome


----------



## mocha.

graciemayy said:


> Hiya! I’ve finally saved up for New Horizons and my order should be arriving next week  Is there anything i should know to do the first day? Also, any tips for decorating my island? In new leaf i never made my town pretty because i didn’t know where to start, but i want to change that when i get acnh. Also I want to post photos on my animal crossing instagram but i feel like my town will be really bad compared to other accounts because it’ll be newer. Any advice is welcome ❤


The game does a pretty solid job of explaining everything to you day by day, so I wouldn't worry too much about it! I'd recommend collecting as many materials as you can, though - they'll come in handy in the future  
As for decorating your island - we all start somewhere. Try not to overanalyse your island and compare it to others because it will really affect the enjoyment you get out of the game. I've reset 3 times and I'm finally happy with my island. I stopped TTing and slowed down a little bit so I could enjoy the game day by day, and I've been focusing on certain areas of my island each day as well. 

Everybody has different ways of playing/decorating so the main advice I can give is just to have fun and don't compare your progress ♡


----------



## graciemayy

mocha. said:


> The game does a pretty solid job of explaining everything to you day by day, so I wouldn't worry too much about it! I'd recommend collecting as many materials as you can, though - they'll come in handy in the future
> As for decorating your island - we all start somewhere. Try not to overanalyse your island and compare it to others because it will really affect the enjoyment you get out of the game. I've reset 3 times and I'm finally happy with my island. I stopped TTing and slowed down a little bit so I could enjoy the game day by day, and I've been focusing on certain areas of my island each day as well.
> 
> Everybody has different ways of playing/decorating so the main advice I can give is just to have fun and don't compare your progress ♡


ok thank you!


----------



## kotinni

oppymatic said:


> Hey! My azalea bushes are not blooming, despite it being May 8th 2020 in the northern hemisphere? What is going on?


maybe still growing?

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



kolete said:


> I am building a house for a villager and i placed the items needed for the house near the building plot, it only checked few items, i have all of them but i can't build a house because it doesn't recognize the items.
> 
> (sorry, my english is not very good!)


wooden block table is a different table! it's this one: https://gamewith.net/animal-crossing-new-horizons/article/show/17188


----------



## kolete

Oh I figured it out, I needed it su sumbit, not to place near the plot! Oh my bad!


----------



## Saah

trish said:


> out of curiosity ( and to rub it in past me's face ) :  if you wish on somebody else's meteor shower, go back to your island and tt to the next day, will no star fragments show up in your island?


That's weird, they do show up. Although there's a max of 20 fragments.


----------



## Saah

graciemayy said:


> Hiya! I’ve finally saved up for New Horizons and my order should be arriving next week  Is there anything i should know to do the first day? Also, any tips for decorating my island? In new leaf i never made my town pretty because i didn’t know where to start, but i want to change that when i get acnh. Also I want to post photos on my animal crossing instagram but i feel like my town will be really bad compared to other accounts because it’ll be newer. Any advice is welcome ❤


Don't close the shiny holes, bury 10k in them instead. As for decorating, I recommend planning it ahead on Happy Island Designer. Do keep in mind any cliffs need stable ground in all directions, just like planting a tree. Also, if you have a 2x2 square of cliffs, you can only round two corners in a diagonal.

Resident services (the plaza) can't be moved, and neither can the pier (tiny strip of wood out in the sea) or river mouths. Most people like having resident services lined up with the airport, so if that's something you'd care about, feel free to save strat when you get to the island selection screen.

Save your nook miles for Nook Mile Tickets! Only spend them on things you've researched and decided were worth it: hairstyles/colors you actually will use, your loan, and inventory/tool enhancements.

Use your Nook Miles Tickets at night. There are no islands that are only useful during the day, and two that are REALLY profitable during the night.

In ACNL, balloons were pretty much useless, or at the very least safe to ignore. That is not the case with ACNH. Pop down every single balloon you hear.

You have to expand your house A LOT to finally get the option to relocate it. Put it somewhere you won't regret in the next week or so.


----------



## graciemayy

Saah said:


> Don't close the shiny holes, bury 10k in them instead. As for decorating, I recommend planning it ahead on Happy Island Designer. Do keep in mind any cliffs need stable ground in all directions, just like planting a tree. Also, if you have a 2x2 square of cliffs, you can only round two corners in a diagonal.
> 
> Resident services (the plaza) can't be moved, and neither can the pier (tiny strip of wood out in the sea) or river mouths. Most people like having resident services lined up with the airport, so if that's something you'd care about, feel free to save strat when you get to the island selection screen.
> 
> Save your nook miles for Nook Mile Tickets! Only spend them on things you've researched and decided were worth it: hairstyles/colors you actually will use, your loan, and inventory/tool enhancements.
> 
> Use your Nook Miles Tickets at night. There are no islands that are only useful during the day, and two that are REALLY profitable during the night.
> 
> In ACNL, balloons were pretty much useless, or at the very least safe to ignore. That is not the case with ACNH. Pop down every single balloon you hear.
> 
> You have to expand your house A LOT to finally get the option to relocate it. Put it somewhere you won't regret in the next week or so.


thank you !!


----------



## Miss Misty

kolete said:


> I am building a house for a villager and i placed the items needed for the house near the building plot, it only checked few items, i have all of them but i can't build a house because it doesn't recognize the items.
> 
> (sorry, my english is not very good!)


Those items listed in the screenshot are interior items. You need to put them in the box (the green thing with 2 on it)


----------



## Sweetley

Is it normal that if you have 9 villagers and one plot free that another villager ask you to move away even if the free spot is not sold to another villager yet? Marshal moved out from my island, I tt a bit, his old spot is (still) free and another villager (the 9th) just asked me to move (I said no however). Just a bit confused right now...


----------



## Luella

Scrapper said:


> Is it normal that if you have 9 villagers and one plot free that another villager ask you to move away even if the free spot is not sold to another villager yet? Marshal moved out from my island, I tt a bit, his old spot is (still) free and another villager (the 9th) just asked me to move (I said no however). Just a bit confused right now...


Yes! Completely normal.

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

Like clothing will villagers put back on hats that you give them?

Because if that's the case everyone is getting a halo.


----------



## MarkySharky

Is there a definitive way of getting a villager to move out?


----------



## Saah

Luella said:


> Yes! Completely normal.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020
> 
> Like clothing will villagers put back on hats that you give them?
> 
> Because if that's the case everyone is getting a halo.


They will! I'm not sure if halos work, but other hats do!


MarkySharky said:


> Is there a definitive way of getting a villager to move out?


Yes, use an amiibo.


----------



## MarkySharky

Other than that?



Saah said:


> Yes, use an amiibo.


----------



## Romaki

Is there any data on dialogue regarding island visitors? Like, if someone visited my island, will the villagers forget them after a while or is that person forever added to the pool of dialogue? And if there's a timeframe, about how long is it?


----------



## WordKnight

One of my villagers mentioned someone new moving in, but the plot doesn't say it was sold. Will this effect anything, or is this just something that villagers say if there's an empty plot? It's a little concerning to me because I was hoping to get Marshal from someone but I don't want to waste any money (or their time) if he can't move in.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

WordKnight said:


> One of my villagers mentioned someone new moving in, but the plot doesn't say it was sold. Will this effect anything, or is this just something that villagers say if there's an empty plot? It's a little concerning to me because I was hoping to get Marshal from someone but I don't want to waste any money (or their time) if he can't move in.



Did the villagers specifically mention a new villager's name in that dialogue? If not, I'd say you're safe.

From my experience, villagers will specifically mention a new move-in by name once the plot is sold. I'm guessing that before the plot is sold, they may have generic dialogue like, "I wonder who will move in next? I can't wait to meet them!" Things like that.


----------



## WordKnight

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Did the villagers specifically mention a new villager's name in that dialogue? If not, I'd say you're safe.
> 
> From my experience, villagers will specifically mention a new move-in by name once the plot is sold. I'm guessing that before the plot is sold, they may have generic dialogue like, "I wonder who will move in next? I can't wait to meet them!" Things like that.


They didn't, so that's good. He just said something along the lines of "I hear that someone new is moving in"

Ah that makes sense. 

Thank you for the help ^-^


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

WordKnight said:


> They didn't, so that's good. He just said something along the lines of "I hear that someone new is moving in"
> 
> Ah that makes sense.
> 
> Thank you for the help ^-^



No worries! Yeah, that dialogue is a little confusing. If it'll make you feel better, I know I took a picture of the, "I heard someone bought the plot. Their name is [x]," dialogue, and I can find that and upload it for you if you'd like.

But I think as long as you invite Marshal sometime today/this in-game day, you'll be fine!


----------



## WordKnight

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> No worries! Yeah, that dialogue is a little confusing. If it'll make you feel better, I know I took a picture of the, "I heard someone bought the plot. Their name is [x]," dialogue, and I can find that and upload it for you if you'd like.
> 
> But I think as long as you invite Marshal sometime today/this in-game day, you'll be fine!


It is. Ah you don't have too, It should be fine as my villager didn't say anyones name specifically and I think I have some memory of another villager talking about someone and mentioning a name moveing in after a plot was sold. 

Ok ^-^
I just got a little worried when that dialog showed up, since it hadn't happened to me yet


----------



## Reineke

If I move in a villager with amiibo and my friend wants the villager that's being forced out, is it safe for her to take that villager in this patch (1.2.0a)?


----------



## Sid

So I'm going to do a complete restart and wanted to know if there's any way to more easily transfer my bells from one name to another . Other than asking someone to make several trips for me. Is there any item that can be bought that can be resold for the same amount or close to it? (So that it can all be done in one transaction? )

my ideal scenario would be to fill my inventory up once with my higher value items then give everything to someone then them give everything back to me in one easy trip.

people do that kinda thing right?


----------



## Corrie

Are the RV amiibos able to be scanned into the game? I know the Sanrio ones can't (just their posters).


----------



## xara

Corrie said:


> Are the RV amiibos able to be scanned into the game? I know the Sanrio ones can't (just their posters).



yes! all the amiibo villagers (besides the sanrio + other franchise collab villagers) can be scanned into the game ;u;


----------



## mitfy

are uchi villagers extremely hard to move in from the campsite or does deirdre just hate me personally
for context, i'm doing the trick where you close the game if they suggest replacing a villager you want to stay. most of the time when the prompt comes up where i can invite her she declines, and i haven't won a single of the chance games. the only times she's agreed to move in is when she decides for herself without the card game.


----------



## Saah

Reineke said:


> If I move in a villager with amiibo and my friend wants the villager that's being forced out, is it safe for her to take that villager in this patch (1.2.0a)?


Yep!


covid said:


> So I'm going to do a complete restart and wanted to know if there's any way to more easily transfer my bells from one name to another . Other than asking someone to make several trips for me. Is there any item that can be bought that can be resold for the same amount or close to it? (So that it can all be done in one transaction? )
> 
> my ideal scenario would be to fill my inventory up once with my higher value items then give everything to someone then them give everything back to me in one easy trip.
> 
> people do that kinda thing right?


Items sell for 20% of their value. The only thing more space-efficient than using 99k bell bags would be to buy NMT from someone; each NMT is valued around 200~250k, and they stack in tens. But that'd mean finding a seller, having them do multiple trips, giving the NMT to your holder, restarting, getting the NMT from your holder, finding a buyer, and then doing multiple trips to sell all your NMT. Basically it's space-efficient, but not time- or effort-efficient in the slightest.


mitfy said:


> are uchi villagers extremely hard to move in from the campsite or does deirdre just hate me personally
> for context, i'm doing the trick where you close the game if they suggest replacing a villager you want to stay. most of the time when the prompt comes up where i can invite her she declines, and i haven't won a single of the chance games. the only times she's agreed to move in is when she decides for herself without the card game.


Villagers can be extremely hard due to pure luck; I was doing that trick with Soleil and the first time, when she suggested replacing one of my dreamies, she was pretty easy to convince. Then it felt like she got progressively more difficult; she rejected me three times in a row. I'm not saying something got added in the newest patch, but it's definitely something normal.


----------



## Misuzurin

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but how many villagers can buy a plot a day? I have Raymond unpacking, Kabuki randomly moving in to a plot today, and I invited Freya on a mystery island tour. I made the mistake of laying another plot again. I can't do mystery island tours, but can I visit someone else and invite a villager from their town to mine? Or am I stuck hoping no one randomly moves in tomorrow morning?


----------



## Red Cat

If I create another character on my island, can I delete the character later without deleting the profile on my Switch? I just need some mules to buy art from Redd.


----------



## Puddin

Hi, I have one question I spent days looking up with no answer. I know you can have another switch user join you on the island, but most people add them on day 1/early game. Does anyone know what happens if you want to have a second player character live on your island while all the 10 plots are filled? I have a couple villagers I would be too sad to lose so I can’t try it myself. Please let me know what happens if you add a second player character when you already have 10 villagers


----------



## usa-chan

Red Cat said:


> If I create another character on my island, can I delete the character later without deleting the profile on my Switch? I just need some mules to buy art from Redd.


yes, you should be able to. once you go to the start up screen, hit the minus button and there should be an option to delete the side characters. just make sure to read everything carefully as tom nook guides you through it!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Puddin said:


> Hi, I have one question I spent days looking up with no answer. I know you can have another switch user join you on the island, but most people add them on day 1/early game. Does anyone know what happens if you want to have a second player character live on your island while all the 10 plots are filled? I have a couple villagers I would be too sad to lose so I can’t try it myself. Please let me know what happens if you add a second player character when you already have 10 villagers



The player characters are separate from the animal villagers. You can always have up to 8 player characters at a time regardless of how many animal villagers you have.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Puddin said:


> Hi, I have one question I spent days looking up with no answer. I know you can have another switch user join you on the island, but most people add them on day 1/early game. Does anyone know what happens if you want to have a second player character live on your island while all the 10 plots are filled? I have a couple villagers I would be too sad to lose so I can’t try it myself. Please let me know what happens if you add a second player character when you already have 10 villagers


Players do not take up plots for villagers so you can have the maximum amount of players with 10 villagers at the same time. I'm not exactly sure what the maximum amount of players is though.


----------



## graciemayy

How long do you guys play Animal Crossing per day? Even though you have acnh, do you still play New Leaf each day? I’m getting new horizons soon, but i still enjoy new leaf, so i’m concerned that my family will never see me again


----------



## Saah

graciemayy said:


> How long do you guys play Animal Crossing per day? Even though you have acnh, do you still play New Leaf each day? I’m getting new horizons soon, but i still enjoy new leaf, so i’m concerned that my family will never see me again


Mine pretty much didn't, I play all day!


----------



## DJStarstryker

graciemayy said:


> How long do you guys play Animal Crossing per day? Even though you have acnh, do you still play New Leaf each day? I’m getting new horizons soon, but i still enjoy new leaf, so i’m concerned that my family will never see me again



I haven't touched NL since sometime last year, but even if I was actively playing it, I don't think I'd want to play it simultaneous with NH. Not only would that potentially make me burnt out (TOO MUCH AC!), but I feel like I don't have time for that either. I already spend a lot of hours (probably too many) per day playing NH.


----------



## Biyaya

It's really hard for me to find the answer I'm looking for online. Everything just talks about how an island can't transfer from one console to another. My question is different:

If I have an island on one Switch and transfer my profile to a different Switch that also has an island on it:
1. Will my island on the original Switch still be there?
2. Will I be able to transfer my profile back to the original Switch later and the game act like my character never left?


----------



## djc3791

New to Horizons, have a couple of questions.

1: can you get an eighth "hit" off a rock? I'm doing the trick of shoveling holes behind where I stand but I'm not getting eight like I did in new leaf, only seven.

2: should I shake bamboo trees? Is there a chance a wasp or coins will spawn in one?

3: both my resident service and my museum are in construction today, would I be able to visit a nook machine (or whatever the abm is called in horizons) and get my fossils assessed on someone else's island?

Thanks!


----------



## Dacroze

djc3791 said:


> New to Horizons, have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1: can you get an eighth "hit" off a rock? I'm doing the trick of shoveling holes behind where I stand but I'm not getting eight like I did in new leaf, only seven.
> 
> 2: should I shake bamboo trees? Is there a chance a wasp or coins will spawn in one?
> 
> 3: both my resident service and my museum are in construction today, would I be able to visit a nook machine (or whatever the abm is called in horizons) and get my fossils assessed on someone else's island?
> 
> Thanks!


1: Yes you can, I set up 2 fences diagonally behind me for a more permanent solution (holes should be the same) and almost always get 8 items.
2: I never had anything drop anything from bamboo trees from shaking. Only from chopping them.
3: You can't access the machine on other islands but your streak will still keep going, even though it is closed today. You can assess fossils though I think or you can wait until tomorrow, they won't go bad or stop others from spawning if you drop them on the ground.


----------



## djc3791

Dacroze said:


> 1: Yes you can, I set up 2 fences diagonally behind me for a more permanent solution (holes should be the same) and almost always get 8 items.
> 2: I never had anything drop anything from bamboo trees from shaking. Only from chopping them.
> 3: You can't access the machine on other islands but your streak will still keep going, even though it is closed today. You can assess fossils though I think or you can wait until tomorrow, they won't go bad or stop others from spawning if you drop them on the ground.



Thanks, I'll try fences, what do you do on mystery islands?


----------



## graciemayy

djc3791 said:


> Thanks, I'll try fences, what do you do on mystery islands?


bring a shovel and dig two holes behind you (this works instead of fences on your island too)


----------



## djc3791

graciemayy said:


> bring a shovel and dig two holes behind you (this works instead of fences on your island too)



Yeah I do that, but I only get seven hits that way. I mean nothing comes of the eighth hit.

Should I be using my shovel to hit rocks rather than my stone axe? Would that make a difference?


----------



## Miss Misty

djc3791 said:


> Yeah I do that, but I only get seven hits that way. I mean nothing comes of the eighth hit.
> 
> Should I be using my shovel to hit rocks rather than my stone axe? Would that make a difference?


Yes. The recoil animation with the shovel is way shorter.


----------



## djc3791

Miss Misty said:


> Yes. The recoil animation with the shovel is way shorter.


Ah, I'd been using the axe because it seemed cheaper. 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Miss Misty

djc3791 said:


> Ah, I'd been using the axe because it seemed cheaper.
> 
> Thanks everybody!


If you're concerned about the hardwood to make new shovels, you can reset the wear on tools by customizing them.


----------



## Jaden

Have the villager adoption glitches been fixed?
I'd like to get a villager to move which would be quicker with the an amiibo card. But if that method still has chances of someone getting a glitch I'd rather time travel until the villager requests to move on their own.


----------



## graciemayy

If i want my town to be named, for example, ‘Animal Island’ would i have to type in ‘Animal’ or include the ‘island’ Because i don’t want it to just show up as animal but i also don’t want it to show up as Animal Island Island ! Basically i’m asking if the game automatically adds the word island after the name


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Jaden said:


> Have the villager adoption glitches been fixed?



The Amiibo-specific glitches have been fixed since March. The "Moving Out" glitch which affected all adoptions (including natural move outs) also hasn't seen any reports since the 1.2.0. patch. It wasn't formally included in the patch notes, but we're assuming that it's been fixed.

There are a few glitches that remain that affect all campers (not just Amiibo), but they affect the island of the campsite, not adoptions that result from the camper, and the glitches aren't game-breaking. Things like the exterior glitch (which occurs from messing with the "plot sold" day) or the glitch where, if two villagers are in boxes at the same time, one won't move out. The second glitch is fixable with Amiibo, and again, neither glitch affects island-to-island adoptions.



graciemayy said:


> If i want my town to be named, for example, ‘Animal Island’ would i have to type in ‘Animal’ or include the ‘island’ Because i don’t want it to just show up as animal but i also don’t want it to show up as Animal Island Island ! Basically i’m asking if the game automatically adds the word island after the name



The game doesn't automatically add "Island" to the end (that's only in the Japanese version, I believe). So you have to add it in yourself, but you'll have to keep in mind the character limit, which I believe is 12. Nevermind, character limit is 10. I was mistaking it for Pokemon's nickname limit, haha.


----------



## graciemayy

The game doesn't automatically add "Island" to the end (that's only in the Japanese version, I believe). So you have to add it in yourself, but you'll have to keep in mind the character limit, which I believe is 12. Nevermind, character limit is 10. I was mistaking it for Pokemon's nickname limit, haha.
[/QUOTE]

Ah ok, thank you for clarifying!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Anyone know what the spawn rates are for giant trevally? This is so far being the worst fish for me for sheer number of bait and amount of time I've spent looking for it. In the same amount of time and bait, I could've caught a couple of golden trout (if I was fishing in the river).

Yes, I'm in northern hemisphere, so it is in season. Yes, I'm fishing off the dock.


----------



## graciemayy

i’m assuming that flimsy tools break faster, but do they also not work as good? like do you have to hit a tree more times or anything


----------



## DJStarstryker

graciemayy said:


> i’m assuming that flimsy tools break faster, but do they also not work as good? like do you have to hit a tree more times or anything



No, they work the same. They just don't last as long as regular tools. 

If you're trying to chop down a tree though, you specifically have to use the tool just called axe. Flimsy axe and stone axe can't chop down trees. They're so you can hit the tree to farm the wood materials from it without damaging it.


----------



## Saah

DJStarstryker said:


> Anyone know what the spawn rates are for giant trevally? This is so far being the worst fish for me for sheer number of bait and amount of time I've spent looking for it. In the same amount of time and bait, I could've caught a couple of golden trout (if I was fishing in the river).
> 
> Yes, I'm in northern hemisphere, so it is in season. Yes, I'm fishing off the dock.


There's been talk about spawn rates being different for each island, but there's no evidence for that. In any case, the giant trevally is pretty rare!


----------



## Sheepette

I'm trying to cycle out islanders. In New Leaf, a villager will ask to leave roughly every four days. Do we know how long it takes in New Horizons?


----------



## xara

Sheepette said:


> I'm trying to cycle out islanders. In New Leaf, a villager will ask to leave roughly every four days. Do we know how long it takes in New Horizons?



it’s pretty random in new horizons - it could vary from a few days to a few weeks ;w;


----------



## Believe

How long can you go not talking to your villagers before it starts hurting friendship levels? I might do a week or two of time traveling to speed up the next move out dialogue but dont want to mess up any friends


----------



## Sheepette

xara said:


> it’s pretty random in new horizons - it could vary from a few days to a few weeks ;w;


Crying react :c
Can an islander go in boxes without having the "I want to move" conversation?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Believe said:


> How long can you go not talking to your villagers before it starts hurting friendship levels? I might do a week or two of time traveling to speed up the next move out dialogue but dont want to mess up any friends



They recently datamined the friendship mechanics, and it actually looks like not talking to a villager doesn't do anything to friendship levels? You can read the doc here.

This might not necessarily be relevant, but I recently went back to my NL town after years of not playing it, and after a few requests, I still got an extra copy of a villager pic, if that makes you feel better. So, yeah, the mechanics between the two games are probably different, but there's at least precedent for the not talking thing not actually affecting the game.



Sheepette said:


> Crying react :c
> Can a villager go in boxes without having the "I want to move" conversation?



Nope. In NH, villagers won't ever move out without you talking to them first.


----------



## xara

Sheepette said:


> Crying react :c
> Can an islander go in boxes without having the "I want to move" conversation?



they can’t - villagers won’t move out without talking to you first c:


----------



## Believe

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> They recently datamined the friendship mechanics, and it actually looks like not talking to a villager doesn't do anything to friendship levels? You can read the doc here.
> 
> This might not necessarily be relevant, but I recently went back to my NL town after years of not playing it, and after a few requests, I still got an extra copy of a villager pic, if that makes you feel better. So, yeah, the mechanics between the two games are probably different, but there's at least precedent for the not talking thing not actually affecting the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. In NH, villagers won't ever move out without you talking to them first.


Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Snowesque

One question regarding lilies of the valley; is their spawn rate effected the more you have planted such as it was in New Leaf?


----------



## nageki

southern hemisphere folks, has anyone managed to get the recipe for the tree's bounty arch yet? does anyone know the dates when it will start appearing? i can't wait to get this thing ;-;


----------



## Saah

nageki said:


> southern hemisphere folks, has anyone managed to get the recipe for the tree's bounty arch yet? does anyone know the dates when it will start appearing? i can't wait to get this thing ;-;


It needs a seasonal material that's only available starting from the 16th, so I'd imagine the recipe itself will also be available from then on!


----------



## WordKnight

Is it true that you can't kick out your newest villager? I had a plot open to get a villager from someone and they never got back to me so the plot was claimed by a different villager. I can't seem to get rid of him and I heard somewhere that you can't kick your newest villager out...I have all my dreamies but 1 (the one I was hoping to get) so if it's true I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## Lars

what is the exchange rate of NMT to TBT ?


----------



## Saah

WordKnight said:


> Is it true that you can't kick out your newest villager? I had a plot open to get a villager from someone and they never got back to me so the plot was claimed by a different villager. I can't seem to get rid of him and I heard somewhere that you can't kick your newest villager out...I have all my dreamies but 1 (the one I was hoping to get) so if it's true I'm a little disappointed.


It's not entirely true, newest villagers can ask to move out under unknown circumstances. You can still kick them out via campers (amiibo or otherwise)!


----------



## WordKnight

Saah said:


> It's not entirely true, newest villagers can ask to move out under unknown circumstances. You can still kick them out via campers (amiibo or otherwise)!


Ahh well that's a little more comforting. Sadly I don't have any amiibo's but I can always hope I get the villager I want in the campsite.
Thank you for the help ^-^


----------



## xara

Lars said:


> what is the exchange rate of NMT to TBT ?



the most common rate is 20 tbt for 1nmt though it can range from 6-18tbt per 1 nmt depending on who you buy from ;u;


----------



## Luella

Is there a maximum amount of music players that can be playing at once on the island outside?


----------



## Fawning

Does anyone know why some of my trees aren't growing?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Fawning said:


> Does anyone know why some of my trees aren't growing?



Sometimes, trees won't grow if there's too many packed together in one area. To get around this, you can grow those trees elsewhere and then move them back to where you want.


----------



## Fawning

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Sometimes, trees won't grow if there's too many packed together in one area. To get around this, you can grow those trees elsewhere and then move them back to where you want.


Ohhhhh thank you so much! I was sad cos this bit was going to be an orchard hahaha.


----------



## Misuzurin

Oh thanks so much! I was just about to ask this question myself. My bamboo thicket had trees that stopped growing! XD


----------



## kolete

Can a villager get mad at you for reporting them?


----------



## xara

kolete said:


> Can a villager get mad at you for reporting them?



no lol


----------



## DJStarstryker

Do villagers use furniture that hangs on the wall? Gladys put an instant muscles suit on the wall that she got from me doing one of those delivery tasks (argh) so I'd like to give her something to replace it.


----------



## Khaelis

DJStarstryker said:


> Do villagers use furniture that hangs on the wall? Gladys put an instant muscles suit on the wall that she got from me doing one of those delivery tasks (argh) so I'd like to give her something to replace it.



They don't. The only exception to this are clothing items.


----------



## sheepyton

I have a question about time traveling. Will going back in time automatically spoil your turnips, or just going back to/past Sunday?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

sheepyton said:


> I have a question about time traveling. Will going back in time automatically spoil your turnips, or just going back to/past Sunday?



Any amount of time traveling backwards will spoil all your Turnips. Forwards travel is fine (it's literally impossible for the game to detect it) as long as you don't go past the next Sunday.


----------



## Asteresn

Does the 10 villager limit include me and another player character? i.e. if I have two seperate players on the island on different Switch accounts, can I only have 9 villagers as a result of the extra player?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Asteresn said:


> Does the 10 villager limit include me and another player character? i.e. if I have two seperate players on the island on different Switch accounts, can I only have 9 villagers as a result of the extra player?



The 10 villager limit doesn't include the player characters! You could have an island of 8 player characters and 10 animal villagers at max.


----------



## ughrora

If you give an item (parasol in this instance) to a villager, and they replace a piece of furniture in their house with it, is that piece of furniture gone forever or do they ever bring it back?


----------



## Feraligator

So there's no carnations in NH...? Or am I missing something?


----------



## witchlapis

Has celeste/shooting stars gotten rarer? I swear it would happen on prett much any starry, cloudless night before, and now she's never there and there's not been shooting stars in a month.


----------



## Chenny

Hey guys, I have a question about villager wardrobes! Does anyone know if there’s a way to remove an article of clothing from an animal villager’s wardrobe? Some of my villagers wear things that either don’t look good or they wear them way too often :/ I’ve tried giving them new things to wear, but then they just end up wearing that new thing for like a week straight lol...help!


----------



## theravenboys

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I have Apple in boxes on the same day Raymond is at the campsite, and I want to move Raymond in. Will her moving affect his ability to move in, and is there a possibility, when he agrees to move in, that she's the villager he'd kick out?


----------



## stephzs

I've seen people trading villager for villager, I really want to know how that works because that's something I'd like to do in the near future. 
For example I'm trading Judy for Lopez, once someone has asked her to move to their island, does Judy instantly leave and leave behind an empty plot? Or do I have to prepare another empty plot in order to move Lopez in?
If anyone has experience doing this kind of trade I'd really appreciate it if you could let me know how.


----------



## Saah

ughrora said:


> If you give an item (parasol in this instance) to a villager, and they replace a piece of furniture in their house with it, is that piece of furniture gone forever or do they ever bring it back?


They do bring it back, it's like they have their own storage or something.


JezDayy said:


> So there's no carnations in NH...? Or am I missing something?


No carnations, only commemorative mugs.


witchlapis said:


> Has celeste/shooting stars gotten rarer? I swear it would happen on prett much any starry, cloudless night before, and now she's never there and there's not been shooting stars in a month.


You were ridiculously lucky in the past, a month is pretty normal.


theravenboys said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I have Apple in boxes on the same day Raymond is at the campsite, and I want to move Raymond in. Will her moving affect his ability to move in, and is there a possibility, when he agrees to move in, that she's the villager he'd kick out?


Careful! Having two villagers in boxes in the same day is a great way to get the  "forever in boxes" glitch. However, since it's Raymond we're talking about, I'd risk it. I'm pretty sure the one stuck in limbo would be Apple, anyway. This is how it's going to happen: Raymond will choose a random villager other than Apple, that random villager will be in boxes today, and, tomorrow, the random villager will move out so Raymond can move in. Apple will still be in boxes. The day after tomorrow, Raymond will move in. Apple will still be in boxes. There have been reports of getting these villagers out of limbo if you either use an amiibo to replace them, or have someone adopt them. Once again, since it's Raymond we're talking about, I'd say the risk is worth it. It might not happen anyway.


stephzs said:


> I've seen people trading villager for villager, I really want to know how that works because that's something I'd like to do in the near future.
> For example I'm trading Judy for Lopez, once someone has asked her to move to their island, does Judy instantly leave and leave behind an empty plot? Or do I have to prepare another empty plot in order to move Lopez in?
> If anyone has experience doing this kind of trade I'd really appreciate it if you could let me know how.


Once someone asks Judy to move to their island, her house will say "I've moved out!" for one day. The following day, the plot will be open and you'll be able to ask Lopez to move in. Trading villager for villager usually involves a one-day time travel to make things faster and reduce the chance of scams. So the person will ask Judy to move in, go back to their island, you'll TT one day forwards, go to their island, and ask Lopez to move in.

Now on the other player's part, they'll start out with an empty plot and no one asking to move out. Then they'll ask Judy to move in, go back home, and TT until they get Lopez to ask to move out. Then they'll invite you to their island to talk to Lopez. Of course, they might also have an open plot and Lopez in boxes at the same time due to a camper or amiibo.


----------



## theravenboys

Saah said:


> Careful! Having two villagers in boxes in the same day is a great way to get the  "forever in boxes" glitch. However, since it's Raymond we're talking about, I'd risk it. I'm pretty sure the one stuck in limbo would be Apple, anyway. This is how it's going to happen: Raymond will choose a random villager other than Apple, that random villager will be in boxes today, and, tomorrow, the random villager will move out so Raymond can move in. Apple will still be in boxes. The day after tomorrow, Raymond will move in. Apple will still be in boxes. There have been reports of getting these villagers out of limbo if you either use an amiibo to replace them, or have someone adopt them. Once again, since it's Raymond we're talking about, I'd say the risk is worth it. It might not happen anyway.



Thanks for your answer! I risked it and everything was fine  Raymond is here and Apple was gone, and I already found a new villager on a tour who moved in just fine! ^^


----------



## Le Ham

So I know that when a starter villager moves to another person's island they will have their normal house there. Do starter villagers keep any clothes/furniture I've gifted them when they move, or does that get reset too?


----------



## Believe

Anyone know the dimensions of the Worthy Painting? I'm trying to align it with the Moving Painting in my home and wanna make sure they're both the same size  thank you!


----------



## Khaelis

Yee said:


> So I know that when a starter villager moves to another person's island they will have their normal house there. Do starter villagers keep any clothes/furniture I've gifted them when they move, or does that get reset too?



I think furniture resets, but clothing does not? I adopted an 'original' Skye, but they had some designs from their island. And Audie had some clothes I don't recognize.


----------



## Rymi1

When flowers have grown and you put them on the sand (the beach) are they able to breed and produce more flowers?


----------



## Khaelis

Rymi1 said:


> When flowers have grown and you put them on the sand (the beach) are they able to breed and produce more flowers?



Nope, they cannot. Flowers cannot grow on the beach, or regrow their petals on the beach. The only exception is the sand paths, where they will grow and regrow their petals.


----------



## RubyRose00

i rlly want ankha from my campsite but she wants to kick out dom she’s asked twice now is there any way i can get someone else out instead what can i do


----------



## Khaelis

RubyRose00 said:


> i rlly want ankha from my campsite but she wants to kick out dom she’s asked twice now is there any way i can get someone else out instead what can i do



Are you doing the quit-out method? Or have you finished the dialogue where she asks to ask Dom to leave? If you did, you sadly don't have a choice. If you went past that, she'll only kick out Dom.


----------



## RubyRose00

Khaelis said:


> Are you doing the quit-out method? Or have you finished the dialogue where she asks to ask Dom to leave? If you did, you sadly don't have a choice. If you went past that, she'll only kick out Dom.


oh no i’m on the second time she’s asked 
2nd question my partner also has dom but since he’s one of the first 2 on his island he has a crappy house if i got rid of my dom and got my partners eventually would his house be crappy sstill orrrr ? will it be like a whole new dom


----------



## Khaelis

RubyRose00 said:


> oh no i’m on the second time she’s asked
> 2nd question my partner also has dom but since he’s one of the first 2 on his island he has a crappy house if i got rid of my dom and got my partners eventually would his house be crappy sstill orrrr ? will it be like a whole new dom



Ah, in that case she'll only ask to replace Dom since it autosaves after you finish the dialogue after she mentions who she would ask to leave.

As for your second question, those "DIY" houses only apply to the island they are from--if you were to take Dom from them, he'd have his original house.


----------



## RubyRose00

Khaelis said:


> Ah, in that case she'll only ask to replace Dom since it autosaves after you finish the dialogue after she mentions who she would ask to leave.
> 
> As for your second question, those "DIY" houses only apply to the island they are from--if you were to take Dom from them, he'd have his original house.


god dammit i have been trying to get rid of atleast 5 of my villagers and she asked to kick one of the only ones i actuallt want to keep HAHA thanks so so much you’ve been a great deal of help !!


----------



## Khaelis

RubyRose00 said:


> god dammit i have been trying to get rid of atleast 5 of my villagers and she asked to kick one of the only ones i actuallt want to keep HAHA thanks so so much you’ve been a great deal of help !!



It happens, now you know next time. For the next camper you come across who you want but want to replace a villager you wouldn't mind leaving just make sure to hard save, and quit out once they mention who they'd ask to leave if it isn't someone you want replaced. Advancing the text past the mentioned villager will cause the game to autosave, and you'll be out of luck. Basically just see who they ask to replace, quit out until you get a desired villager you want out. Can take a while, but results are eventually going to happen.


----------



## LindseyKate04

I just tried to invite Marina into my campsite with an amiibo card, and it said that she was busy moving. Is that the new amiibo glitch I've seen people talk about, or is she actually moving into my town? I did have a villager move out yesterday, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Khaelis

LindseyKate04 said:


> I just tried to invite Marina into my campsite with an amiibo card, and it said that she was busy moving. Is that the new amiibo glitch I've seen people talk about, or is she actually moving into my town? I did have a villager move out yesterday, so I'm not sure.



Did you invite her three times and help her out each time? After the third, you're able to get them to move in.


----------



## LindseyKate04

Khaelis said:


> Did you invite her three times and help her out each time? After the third, you're able to get them to move in.


No, this would have been the third time. I've already invited a few amiibo villagers into my town without any problems.


----------



## Khaelis

LindseyKate04 said:


> No, this would have been the third time. I've already invited a few amiibo villagers into my town without any problems.



Did you have the option to have them replace someone already? If you did, they should be moving in sooner or later.


----------



## LindseyKate04

Khaelis said:


> Did you have the option to have them replace someone already? If you did, they should be moving in sooner or later.


No, I've only had her over twice before. So this one should have been the time she would move in. I didn't know that they would still move in if you chose not to force anyone out! That's interesting.


----------



## Khaelis

LindseyKate04 said:


> No, I've only had her over twice before. So this one should have been the time she would move in. I didn't know that they would still move in if you chose not to force anyone out! That's interesting.



I'm not entirely sure, I don't have any Amiibo myself. All I know is after you help them with what they want, they eventually get the option to move to your island and you can pick who they replace.


----------



## Ella.

I apologize if this was already asked but is it possible to buy paintings from Redd in someone else's town?


----------



## mkyoshi7

Zoella101 said:


> I apologize if this was already asked but is it possible to buy paintings from Redd in someone else's town?



Yes, but its like Celeste where you can only buy one art a day, no matter where it's from. The other items on the side you can buy as much of as you want


----------



## LindseyKate04

Khaelis said:


> I'm not entirely sure, I don't have any Amiibo myself. All I know is after you help them with what they want, they eventually get the option to move to your island and you can pick who they replace.


I guess I'll just wait a day or two and see! I was so confused because I haven't had any problems before, so I was wondering if it was a glitch or something 


Zoella101 said:


> I apologize if this was already asked but is it possible to buy paintings from Redd in someone else's town?


Yes you can!


----------



## Ras

LindseyKate04 said:


> I just tried to invite Marina into my campsite with an amiibo card, and it said that she was busy moving. Is that the new amiibo glitch I've seen people talk about, or is she actually moving into my town? I did have a villager move out yesterday, so I'm not sure.



The current accepted theory is that you have her in your move-in queue. For example, you may have visited another player's island where she was voided, and she is now attached to your game. So, if you let someone move out and it goes to plot and you let the game "randomly" place a new villager, it will possibly be Marina. Or, she may be moved in three plots down the line. There's no way to know. It really sucks that you having the Amiibo doesn't override that nonsense, but that seems to be the case. Maybe you can visit someone with ten villagers and it'll clear your void, but I don't know if that will work or not. If you can, visit someone and try the card again. If you get the message, you'll have to let the game place her for you.


----------



## LindseyKate04

Ras said:


> The current accepted theory is that you have her in your move-in queue. For example, you may have visited another player's island where she was voided, and she is now attached to your game. So, if you let someone move out and it goes to plot and you let the game "randomly" place a new villager, it will possibly be Marina. Or, she may be moved in three plots down the line. There's no way to know. It really sucks that you having the Amiibo doesn't override that nonsense, but that seems to be the case. Maybe you can visit someone with ten villagers and it'll clear your void, but I don't know if that will work or not. If you can, visit someone and try the card again. If you get the message, you'll have to let the game place her for you.



Okay, that makes sense! That was what I was thinking it might be. And I agree that it's a shame amiibo cards don't override it! I didn't know that visiting people with full islands clears your void; I'm trying that for sure! Thank you! <3


----------



## Peach_Jam

edit: nvm! I figured it out lol


----------



## Apom94

Is redds furniture way overpriced ? Tried selling me a vacuum cleaner for almost 6,000 bells and a Wall mounted candle for 1200.... seems steep to me or am I mistaken ? Cause if it is I will wait for it to be available elsewhere and not waste my bells


----------



## xara

Apom94 said:


> Is redds furniture way overpriced ? Tried selling me a vacuum cleaner for almost 6,000 bells and a Wall mounted candle for 1200.... seems steep to me or am I mistaken ? Cause if it is I will wait for it to be available elsewhere and not waste my bells



just checked villagerdb and it seems the vacuum cleaner typically sells for 3,800 and the candle sells for 800 so yeah, he tried to rip you off. it’s redd though so it’s not surprising


----------



## Apom94

xara said:


> just checked villagerdb and it seems the vacuum cleaner typically sells for 3,800 and the candle sells for 800 so yeah, he tried to rip you off. it’s redd though so it’s not surprising


Thanks so much for letting me know ! Does he do that with all furniture or should I look out for regular prices ? Or just not buy furniture from him cause he’s always a rip off ?


----------



## xara

Apom94 said:


> Thanks so much for letting me know ! Does he do that with all furniture or should I look out for regular prices ? Or just not buy furniture from him cause he’s always a rip off ?



i’m assuming since it’s redd, all of his prices will be like that since he’s a scam artist aha


----------



## Apom94

xara said:


> i’m assuming since it’s redd, all of his prices will be like that since he’s a scam artist aha


Thanks so I’ll just stick to buying art from him


----------



## djc3791

Couple more Horizons newbie questions:

Will villagers get mad if I remove the outdoor furniture they required to move in?

Why do people keep asking for guests to water their flowers? 

If I destroy one of my rocks how long till it respawns? 

Thanks


----------



## Apom94

Does the switch that you can buy in game have a purpose? Or is it just decoration ?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

djc3791 said:


> Couple more Horizons newbie questions:
> 
> Will villagers get mad if I remove the outdoor furniture they required to move in?
> 
> Why do people keep asking for guests to water their flowers?
> 
> If I destroy one of my rocks how long till it respawns?
> 
> Thanks



No, they won't get mad.
It was found through datamining that having visitors water flowers actually increases the production of hybrid flowers by a significant amount. You can see the info here.
Rocks will respawn at a rate of one per day. So if you destroy all six rocks, it'll take six days to get them all back, one by one. If you destroy just one rock, it'll respawn the next day.



Apom94 said:


> Does the switch that you can buy in game have a purpose? Or is it just decoration ?



It's just decoration!


----------



## Apom94

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> No, they won't get mad.
> It was found through datamining that having visitors water flowers actually increases the production of hybrid flowers by a significant amount. You can see the info here.
> Rocks will respawn at a rate of one per day. So if you destroy all six rocks, it'll take six days to get them all back, one by one. If you destroy just one rock, it'll respawn the next day.
> 
> 
> It's just decoration!


Thanks so much! Not gonna waste 30,000 bells in a decoration (unless I get the special acnh one I REALLY want that irl and will settle for the game one if I get the chance )


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Apom94 said:


> Thanks so much! Not gonna waste 30,000 bells in a decoration (unless I get the special acnh one I REALLY want that irl and will settle for the game one if I get the chance )



If you're having trouble finding it, feel free to message me, and I can let you catalog my ACNH Switch!  : D


----------



## MarkySharky

A villager has asked to leave and I've agreed. How long until they go?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

MarkySharky said:


> A villager has asked to leave and I've agreed. How long until they go?



They will be in boxes tomorrow, and it will be your only opportunity to have someone else adopt them if you'd like. The day after tomorrow, they will have moved out and the plot will be empty.


----------



## MarkySharky

So they will be in boxes all day tomorrow?


FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> They will be in boxes tomorrow, and it will be your only opportunity to have someone else adopt them if you'd like. The day after tomorrow, they will have moved out and the plot will be empty.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

MarkySharky said:


> So they will be in boxes all day tomorrow?



Yep, that's correct!


----------



## MarkySharky

Thank you!


----------



## Sunsena

Hey all, I'm trying to remember the name of a big temple-like building that is freqently used in Japanese-styled areas on people's islands so that I can try to get it for myself. I'm almost positive that it occasionally shows up in Nook's Cranny for a ton of bells, but can't remember for sure. Anybody know the name of it so I can look it up?


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Sunsena said:


> Hey all, I'm trying to remember the name of a big temple-like building that is freqently used in Japanese-styled areas on people's islands so that I can try to get it for myself. I'm almost positive that it occasionally shows up in Nook's Cranny for a ton of bells, but can't remember for sure. Anybody know the name of it so I can look it up?


Do you mean the Pagoda? If so, that is only a Gulliver item I believe, I've never seen it in anyone's Nook's Cranny before.


----------



## Sunsena

Sudsofsplash said:


> Do you mean the Pagoda? If so, that is only a Gulliver item I believe, I've never seen it in anyone's Nook's Cranny before.


That might be it! I'll have to start poking at Gulliver then, thanks so much~


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Sunsena said:


> That might be it! I'll have to start poking at Gulliver then, thanks so much~


I actually have one if you want it! I'm not the biggest fan of the Gulliver items (I only really wanted Lucky Cats and I'm not gonna buy any dupe ones so I'm gonna have to wait LOL)


----------



## Bethanaimeegr

Hello, not sure if this has been asked before, but just wondering if wasps drop or scorpions/tarantulas spawn when your gates are left open? I know they haven’t in past games and don’t when you have someone visiting your island I just wondered if they would if you left your gate open without visitors. Thanks


----------



## Sid

How do you find someone trustworthy enough to help you move islands if none of your IRL friends play AC?


----------



## Ivysaur34

Hi! I have a question  I have a villager in my island and I want them to move out and I heard that if you ignore them, theyll want to move out faster. My question is, do i have to talk to them once first? Ive been ignore my villager for days and they still havent had the thought bubble. Thanks!


----------



## LCookie

Hi! I have a question, if a villager moves out, how long does the open plot stay available?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Ivysaur34 said:


> Hi! I have a question  I have a villager in my island and I want them to move out and I heard that if you ignore them, theyll want to move out faster. My question is, do i have to talk to them once first? Ive been ignore my villager for days and they still havent had the thought bubble. Thanks!



It's actually random. It doesn't matter if you ignore them or talk to them a lot. You just have to wait. 

Some people time travel to try to make it happen faster. I think I've seen people say something like they will TT 7-10 days forward at a time and then see if someone wants to move and if it's the one they want to move. If not, they'll do it again.



LCookie said:


> Hi! I have a question, if a villager moves out, how long does the open plot stay available?



It's random. Sometimes it can fill up the next day. Sometimes it will be days that it will stay open. My last open plot was open for 4 days until I found someone on an island that I asked to move in.


----------



## Uffe

If you see a villager that has moved out at a Mystery Tour island, will they remember who you are? Or are they reset?


----------



## Clock

Is there a chance of a specific personality or species by time or something? I'm going island hopping because one of my villagers moved out recently and I'm looking for a decent or favorite villager.


----------



## Ras

Uffe said:


> If you see a villager that has moved out at a Mystery Tour island, will they remember who you are? Or are they reset?



They don’t remember you. They can only remember you if you send them to a friend and get the very same one back.


----------



## Le Ham

Ok this has to have been asked a ridiculous number of times I'm sorry but

I have 10 villagers. I let one move out. How many days will it take for the open plot to have a random move-in? Or _does_ a tenth random move-in occur when you have 9 villagers? Just want to know how badly I'll need to rush to do nmt islands/campsite should I go looking for new villagers! (Y'see I'd prefer not to time travel...)


----------



## peachp1t

what happens to my custom design uploads when i remake my island??? like, the ones ive uploaded online in the able sisters shop :Oc


----------



## Uffe

Ras said:


> They don’t remember you. They can only remember you if you send them to a friend and get the very same one back.


I thought so. I just wanted to make sure. Thanks for the response.


----------



## moonolotl

How much does time travelling/not speaking to your villagers for months damage your friendship with them?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Crossing123 said:


> Is there a chance of a specific personality or species by time or something? I'm going island hopping because one of my villagers moved out recently and I'm looking for a decent or favorite villager.



Unfortunately, it seems like there's nothing that influences anything regarding the Mystery Tours. It seems like a species is chosen at random, then any given villager from that species is chosen at random without regard to personality. If you look through that thread, this was also confirmed through datamining.



Yee said:


> Ok this has to have been asked a ridiculous number of times I'm sorry but
> 
> I have 10 villagers. I let one move out. How many days will it take for the open plot to have a random move-in? Or _does_ a tenth random move-in occur when you have 9 villagers? Just want to know how badly I'll need to rush to do nmt islands/campsite should I go looking for new villagers! (Y'see I'd prefer not to time travel...)



You're only guaranteed one in-game day where your plot will remain empty. Afterwards, you have a chance of getting a RNG villager or void villager (if you've done multiplayer); it seems like this is true even for the 10th plot. Sometimes the plot fills immediately on the "second" day, other times it takes a few days. This is similar to how RNG villagers worked in previous games. So you kind of have to rely on the Mystery Islands/adoptions from other islands and not the campsite (unless you get incredibly lucky).

I wish you the best in your island hopping! I spent all day yesterday island hopping, so I totally get that it can be stressful, haha.



moonnoodle said:


> How much does time travelling/not speaking to your villagers for months damage your friendship with them?



Conveniently enough, it doesn't change friendship at all! You can check out this document of datamined info.


----------



## kolete

I got a camper, but it stuck and he keeps talking how he's waiting for me to talk to Tom Nook about him moving in, but there's not dialogue with Nook about that. What should i do?


haha don't reply, i figured it out, i found a housing kit in my inventory


----------



## Saah

Bethanaimeegr said:


> Hello, not sure if this has been asked before, but just wondering if wasps drop or scorpions/tarantulas spawn when your gates are left open? I know they haven’t in past games and don’t when you have someone visiting your island I just wondered if they would if you left your gate open without visitors. Thanks ☺


iirc all of them spawn


covid said:


> How do you find someone trustworthy enough to help you move islands if none of your IRL friends play AC?


If they have more than 100 reputation points, they're trustworthy.


----------



## A_Fancy_Man

Is there a list with all the possible player island layouts?


----------



## Adamno11

If a villager is moving out for an incoming campsite resident, do they go into boxes that day? The day after? Not at all?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Adamno11 said:


> If a villager is moving out for an incoming campsite resident, do they go into boxes that day? The day after? Not at all?



They go in boxes immediately that day. They'll be gone the following day.


----------



## Adamno11

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> They go in boxes immediately that day. They'll be gone the following day.


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## LCookie

Alrighty then, thank you!


----------



## djc3791

Does anyone have any numbers on how much feng shui affects your game? 
Also is it just for your hha score, or does it make a noticeable difference in game mechanics?


----------



## Mu~

I want to restart the game and have some questions. 
Currently I have Molly and want my husband to keep her in his island for me. Once I unlock those 3 houses at the beggining, can I immediately invite her to 1 of them? Or at least can I invite any random villager I see in a deserted island?


----------



## Saah

djc3791 said:


> Does anyone have any numbers on how much feng shui affects your game?
> Also is it just for your hha score, or does it make a noticeable difference in game mechanics?


It's just for the HHA score. You get 500 points for every section with items of the right color (e.g., your living room's right wall has a red wall-mounted tv), meaning the maximum amount of points you can get on your house is 9,000. And that's by making every single room in your house use an ugly color palette.


Mu~ said:


> I want to restart the game and have some questions.
> Currently I have Molly and want my husband to keep her in his island for me. Once I unlock those 3 houses at the beggining, can I immediately invite her to 1 of them? Or at least can I invite any random villager I see in a deserted island?


They have to be invited from mystery islands!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Okay, so I have these two recipes... That require each other to craft. Which means...I can't craft them? What gives?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Jade_Amell said:


> Okay, so I have these two recipes... That require each other to craft. Which means...I can't craft them? What gives?



The Document Stack is actually both a craftable item and a regular item that you can buy at Nook's Cranny, and I believe it's the only one like it. So once you buy that, you can craft the Scattered Papers, and once you do that, you can craft the Document Stack, and once you-

I think the infinite loop is just a silly joke from the devs. You "craft" some Scattered Papers just by knocking over the Document Stack and making a mess. You then "craft" a Document Stack by making everything neat again.  : P


----------



## Jade_Amell

That...makes sense. Thank you. I thought I was going crazy when I couldn't craft either one.


----------



## MrKyGuy

So my villager has been crafting the same thing since this morning at 9:30 am and is still crafting the same thing at this moment. That's not supposed to happen, is it?


----------



## DJStarstryker

MrKyGuy said:


> So my villager has been crafting the same thing since this morning at 9:30 am and is still crafting the same thing at this moment. That's not supposed to happen, is it?



Have you played for 3 hours collectively in game? The 3 hour turn over for crafting doesn't seem to be based on real time hours, it seems to be based on hours you've spent playing the game that day. That's what I've noticed anyway. So if, for example, you played from 9:30am-10:00am, save and stop, then play again at 7pm, you will still see the same villager crafting because you only spent 30 minutes in game that day.


----------



## Red Cat

DJStarstryker said:


> Have you played for 3 hours collectively in game? The 3 hour turn over for crafting doesn't seem to be based on real time hours, it seems to be based on hours you've spent playing the game that day. That's what I've noticed anyway. So if, for example, you played from 9:30am-10:00am, save and stop, then play again at 7pm, you will still see the same villager crafting because you only spent 30 minutes in game that day.


This hasn't been the case for me. I'll often play for a few minutes early in the morning to find a villager crafting a recipe, and then come back in the afternoon and find another villager crafting later. I don't always get another crafting recipe in the afternoon, but I rarely play more than 3 hours in a day and I usually get 2 and sometimes 3 villagers crafting in a day.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Red Cat said:


> This hasn't been the case for me. I'll often play for a few minutes early in the morning to find a villager crafting a recipe, and then come back in the afternoon and find another villager crafting later. I don't always get another crafting recipe in the afternoon, but I rarely play more than 3 hours in a day and I usually get 2 and sometimes 3 villagers crafting in a day.



This for me, I usually find 3 villagers a day crafting.


----------



## kojuuro

Is it possible to get Redd or Gulliver more than once a week?


----------



## Khaelis

kojuuro said:


> Is it possible to get Redd or Gulliver more than once a week?



Yeah, I've gotten Redd twice in a week, two days apart. Though I haven't seen him since cause you know how luck works. Also have no seen Gulliver in a while, too.


----------



## kojuuro

Khaelis said:


> Yeah, I've gotten Redd twice in a week, two days apart. Though I haven't seen him since cause you know how luck works. Also have no seen Gulliver in a while, too.


Oh that's nice to know! I guess I've just been pretty unlucky... I've only seen Gulliver 5 times since launch if it helps you feel better ;__;


----------



## Khaelis

kojuuro said:


> Oh that's nice to know! I guess I've just been pretty unlucky... I've only seen Gulliver 5 times since launch if it helps you feel better ;__;



I think I've only seen him three times, lol. I've had Wisp and Saharah a ton, though. Leif, too.


----------



## kojuuro

Khaelis said:


> I think I've only seen him three times, lol. I've had Wisp and Saharah a ton, though. Leif, too.


Wow I guess spawn rates are just super low?? For Celeste and stuff I sorta understand, but Gulliver being tied to the golden shovel is a bit tough


----------



## virtualpet

Alright finally got a campsite villager and kind of want to use it to let go of one of our normals to balance things out a bit, does hard resetting the game work if they select a villager you don't want to move out or if you fail to get them?


----------



## xara

virtualpet said:


> Alright finally got a campsite villager and kind of want to use it to let go of one of our normals to balance things out a bit, does hard resetting the game work if they select a villager you don't want to move out or if you fail to get them?



yes but you have to do it before it auto saves. as for failing to get them, if you continue to talk to them, the option to invite them will pop up again regardless of whether or not you lost the game


----------



## virtualpet

xara said:


> yes but you have to do it before it auto saves. as for failing to get them, if you continue to talk to them, the option to invite them will pop up again regardless of whether or not you lost the game



Oh okay thank you!


----------



## virtualpet

Second question because I may or may not have just learned this the hard way 

When playing with a second account, do the items that the second account pick up that the first account dropped get deleted? Because I dropped a bunch of tools + clothes for the account but when I went over to them they weren't in the inventory.


----------



## xara

virtualpet said:


> Second question because I may or may not have just learned this the hard way
> 
> When playing with a second account, do the items that the second account pick up that the first account dropped get deleted? Because I dropped a bunch of tools + clothes for the account but when I went over to them they weren't in the inventory.



they shouldn’t? i’ve dropped stuff for my alt characters from my main account and none of it ever get deleted


----------



## virtualpet

xara said:


> they shouldn’t? i’ve dropped stuff for my alt characters from my main account and none of it ever get deleted



Huh that's strange, it might be a bug then? Or maybe it's because I did so before the character had set up their tent? 

I just dropped the items on the first and picked them up on the second, I didn't check until I ended the session and they weren't there. They also weren't in the first character's inventory or storage.


----------



## MrKyGuy

DJStarstryker said:


> Have you played for 3 hours collectively in game? The 3 hour turn over for crafting doesn't seem to be based on real time hours, it seems to be based on hours you've spent playing the game that day. That's what I've noticed anyway. So if, for example, you played from 9:30am-10:00am, save and stop, then play again at 7pm, you will still see the same villager crafting because you only spent 30 minutes in game that day.


So my villager Moose was making the DIY, and I have been trying to ignore him so he'll leave so I decided not to talk to him at all. I was playing for several hours, so it's not a matter of collective time spent playing. But I had my girlfriend come over and check what he was making to see if it was good and I didn't think it was good enough to warrant me talking to him. Maybe it's because I didn't talk to him at all?


----------



## SoraDeathEater

virtualpet said:


> Huh that's strange, it might be a bug then? Or maybe it's because I did so before the character had set up their tent?
> 
> I just dropped the items on the first and picked them up on the second, I didn't check until I ended the session and they weren't there. They also weren't in the first character's inventory or storage.


Were you playing multiplayer? Like both at the same time? If so, then the stuff that the 2nd player picked up will be in the "Lost and found" box in the residents center  My son and i play a lot together and we thought it deleted them too until I checked the bin the next day and saw all the stuff he picked up in there. 

But if you werent then im not sure...


----------



## virtualpet

SoraDeathEater said:


> Were you playing multiplayer? Like both at the same time? If so, then the stuff that the 2nd player picked up will be in the "Lost and found" box in the residents center  My son and i play a lot together and we thought it deleted them too until I checked the bin the next day and saw all the stuff he picked up in there.
> 
> But if you werent then im not sure...



That looks like that's what happened, thank you!


----------



## Clock

Will villagers wear clothes I mailed to them? I mailed a villager a hat, but they didn't wear it yet.


----------



## Dewasa

Crossing123 said:


> Will villagers wear clothes I mailed to them? I mailed a villager a hat, but they didn't wear it yet.


I personally never tried as sending villagers items via mail doesn't count towards friendship points right now.


----------



## Syndra

does anyone have a list of ALL diy's on villagerdb.com? asking for this site specifically since i can use its "compare list" function with mine.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I am really struggling with meteor showers/ shooting stars. What is a reliable way to know you have a meteor shower if Isabelle does not tell you? How often are meteor showers supposed to occur? I am worried that I won't get the Taurus fragments in time.

Also, what time does Celeste appear on the island if you have her and do villagers mention that she is there?


----------



## Jyurei

Does gifting villagers the same item everyday have negative effects? For example, if in order to maximize friendship gain and therefore the chance of getting furniture in return, I want to give my villagers an iron wall lamp everyday (easy item to craft that sells for more than 2.5k, also is wall-mounted so it won't affect their home decoration). Will they complain if it's always the same item?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I am really struggling with meteor showers/ shooting stars. What is a reliable way to know you have a meteor shower if Isabelle does not tell you? How often are meteor showers supposed to occur? I am worried that I won't get the Taurus fragments in time.
> 
> Also, what time does Celeste appear on the island if you have her and do villagers mention that she is there?



You can talk to the villagers and they will mention it if there's a meteor shower. That's actually been the way I've always found out. Isabelle has never mentioned it to me.

Random shooting stars don't get mentioned though. You have to be lucky to be playing when it's happening. Any clear night has the chance of having random shooting stars. And by random, I mean you might have only a few and it might only last a minute or two. It's not a full on shower where many come and it can last a while.

Celeste shows up from 7pm-5am. Just to keep in mind - she can actually show up on nights where there isn't any meteor showers.

Meteor showers are completely random, unfortunately. So if you'll be able to get one in time... who knows. I've so far gotten 1 meteor shower per month, but I don't think even that is guaranteed.


----------



## Jyurei

Crossing123 said:


> Will villagers wear clothes I mailed to them? I mailed a villager a hat, but they didn't wear it yet.


I'm pretty sure they can. I mailed a villager a jacket and they were wearing it the next day. Maybe it's not 100% guaranteed they will wear it right away though


----------



## djc3791

Dewasa said:


> I personally never tried as sending villagers items via mail doesn't count towards friendship points right now.


Does writing to them daily count towards friendship points?


----------



## Jyurei

djc3791 said:


> Does writing to them daily count towards friendship points?


According to datamines and experiments it doesn't, but it looks to be a glitch since it's stated that letters do count in the official guide and there seems to be code in the game indicating that it should.


----------



## Alec_Astria

Is it possible to convince a neighbor ready to leave another person's island to go to your campsite?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Alec_Astria said:


> Is it possible to convince a neighbor ready to leave another person's island to go to your campsite?



Unfortunately, no. The only thing you can do is adopt a villager directly while having an open plot. The campsite exists separately.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Has anyone seen a good HHA guide yet? I only need 2 more HHA rewards. I'd like to decorate my house in such a way that I can get those and then I don't have to worry about HHA anymore.


----------



## Zaraki

I’m trying to get rid of the last villager who moved in (moved in randomly when I had an open plot). Can the last villager who moved into your island request to move out (through TT or otherwise) without having other villagers move out first?


----------



## kolete

I want to get rid of one villager, if am just going to ignore him and not talk to him, how long does it take for him to move out?


----------



## Roxxy

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I am really struggling with meteor showers/ shooting stars. What is a reliable way to know you have a meteor shower if Isabelle does not tell you? How often are meteor showers supposed to occur? I am worried that I won't get the Taurus fragments in time.
> 
> Also, what time does Celeste appear on the island if you have her and do villagers mention that she is there?


Hi, I can give you a couple of Taurus fragments If it helps.


----------



## virtualpet

So I don't 100% know how the void works, but I have a now voided villager because we weren't able to find someone to take her. We've been visiting other islands pretty much daily for the past couple days for Celeste, is it possible for the people we visited to get our voided villager?


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, I can give you a couple of Taurus fragments If it helps.


This is so sweet of you! <3 Unfortunately, I only had a trial run of switch online and it ran out.

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



kolete said:


> I want to get rid of one villager, if am just going to ignore him and not talk to him, how long does it take for him to move out?


Ignoring villagers does not decrease relationship with them, so I am not sure if this helps.

A villager will ask about moving out about every three days (if you have not said yes to any moving out recently). As far as I know, which villager asks is random.


----------



## Emmymarie

Hey everyone! 

_Sorry if this has been asked already but I couldn't find anything._

I have Fang currently visting my campsite right now and would like for him to stay on my island.

If he choses a villanger I have invited via amiibo to my island tomove out, would I be able to reinvite that villager back?


----------



## Ras

Emmymarie said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> _Sorry if this has been asked already but I couldn't find anything._
> 
> I have Fang currently visting my campsite right now and would like for him to stay on my island.
> 
> If he choses a villanger I have invited via amiibo to my island tomove out, would I be able to reinvite that villager back?



Yes! I just brought Amiibo Vivian back. It’s a new version who doesn’t know me, but no biggie.


----------



## Emmymarie

Ras said:


> Yes! I just brought Amiibo Vivian back. It’s a new version who doesn’t know me, but no biggie.


Ohh awesome! Thank you


----------



## Feraligator

I'm recently only getting 1/2 wasps a day despite shaking all my trees, is there not supposed to be 5 a day or is it up to 5 a day?


----------



## Epod

Can you accidentally invite a villager on an island by talking to them? I spoke to a villager (Flora) and told her not to come to live on my island, but when I went to the next mystery island it was not a normal personality villager. I thought the first villager you invited was lazy and the second was normal, so I'm worried she's been invited just because I spoke to her several times!


----------



## Skeeve.

heyy! im like 5 hours into my new game. is there a villager tier list out? i remember there being one for NL. 
thanks!


----------



## rianne

Skeeve. said:


> heyy! im like 5 hours into my new game. is there a villager tier list out? i remember there being one for NL.
> thanks!


Here ya go.


----------



## macdewhacko

heyo, so i bought raymond off someone on discord a while ago and he’s had sky wall/flooring since i’ve had him & didn’t mind that it wasn’t his original but now it’s kind of bugging me lol. is there any way to change/reset the wallpaper/flooring for villagers? ;//


----------



## Saah

DJStarstryker said:


> Has anyone seen a good HHA guide yet? I only need 2 more HHA rewards. I'd like to decorate my house in such a way that I can get those and then I don't have to worry about HHA anymore.


The companion guide shorthand is the best I've seen yet.


Zaraki said:


> I’m trying to get rid of the last villager who moved in (moved in randomly when I had an open plot). Can the last villager who moved into your island request to move out (through TT or otherwise) without having other villagers move out first?


They can, but nobody knows how, and it's pretty rare.


virtualpet said:


> So I don't 100% know how the void works, but I have a now voided villager because we weren't able to find someone to take her. We've been visiting other islands pretty much daily for the past couple days for Celeste, is it possible for the people we visited to get our voided villager?


Definitely.


Jez said:


> I'm recently only getting 1/2 wasps a day despite shaking all my trees, is there not supposed to be 5 a day or is it up to 5 a day?


Are you sure they were all hardwood trees and not fruitless fruit trees? There should be 5. They also won't spawn if you have someone over.


macdewhacko said:


> heyo, so i bought raymond off someone on discord a while ago and he’s had sky wall/flooring since i’ve had him & didn’t mind that it wasn’t his original but now it’s kind of bugging me lol. is there any way to change/reset the wallpaper/flooring for villagers? ;//


He might be hacked, since I've never heard of anyone who's managed to change a villager's flooring or wallpapers. I don't know if anyone could help you with that.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Saah said:


> The companion guide shorthand is the best I've seen yet.



Thanks. I guess I was hoping for more because I still have questions that the guide doesn't seem to cover in specific. In NL the basement didn't count for HHA. The guide claims that the basement raises the minimum number of points that is needed to get each rank, but doesn't address if the basement counts specifically. Anyone know if it counts now?


----------



## Miss Misty

Epod said:


> Can you accidentally invite a villager on an island by talking to them? I spoke to a villager (Flora) and told her not to come to live on my island, but when I went to the next mystery island it was not a normal personality villager. I thought the first villager you invited was lazy and the second was normal, so I'm worried she's been invited just because I spoke to her several times!


When you are filling those first three plots, you have a random chance of finding any of the three personalities, assuming you haven't invited any. If you haven't invited either a normal or a peppy, then you'll find both normals and peppies on random islands. They're tied to the specific plots (it's been a while but I believe lazy is plot 1, peppy is plot 2, and normal is plot 3 - peppy and normal might be reversed though, but that's the gist of it) so you can find and invite them in any order.


----------



## Feraligator

Saah said:


> The companion guide shorthand is the best I've seen yet.
> 
> They can, but nobody knows how, and it's pretty rare.
> 
> Definitely.
> 
> Are you sure they were all hardwood trees and not fruitless fruit trees? There should be 5. They also won't spawn if you have someone over.
> 
> He might be hacked, since I've never heard of anyone who's managed to change a villager's flooring or wallpapers. I don't know if anyone could help you with that.


Yes I'm absolutely sure because I know where my fruit trees. I also know that when you have your gates open they won't spawn, but I can't find 5 a day anymore for some reason. It'd be understandable that I'm getting 4 and missing one but to get only 1 or 2 sounds odd to me.


----------



## Clock

Like NL, is there a 12 bush rule in NH? I want to try using bushes as fence around the plaza


----------



## Idastee

Is there any villager who have an house look like this? (white clay house with straw roof)


----------



## Feraligator

Saah said:


> The companion guide shorthand is the best I've seen yet.
> 
> They can, but nobody knows how, and it's pretty rare.
> 
> Definitely.
> 
> Are you sure they were all hardwood trees and not fruitless fruit trees? There should be 5. They also won't spawn if you have someone over.
> 
> He might be hacked, since I've never heard of anyone who's managed to change a villager's flooring or wallpapers. I don't know if anyone could help you with that.


Sorry for double quote but I just checked again today and only got 2/5. I've planted lots of weeds around cedar trees that used to spawn wasps quite regularly, do you know if the weeds stop nests from dropping?

Thanks


----------



## AutomationAir

Silly question - will your villagers pick up wrapped presents that are left on the ground? I wrapped a gift for Sherb but he was asleep, so I left it by his door to give to him this morning since I didn't want to get it mixed up with the rest. This morning, it's gone 

Oops, I found it hidden behind his hedges, lol


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Jez said:


> Sorry for double quote but I just checked again today and only got 2/5. I've planted lots of weeds around cedar trees that used to spawn wasps quite regularly, do you know if the weeds stop nests from dropping?
> 
> Thanks



I know that wood won't drop if it doesn't have a safe space to land, but if you remove enough items to give it a safe space to land, then it will finally drop. I'm pretty sure that in the older games, there's no "check" like this, so dropping furniture and such from trees would just have them fizzle into nothing if the area around them is blocked. 

So perhaps it's the same for Wasp Nests? If there's no safe space to land, maybe they won't drop at all. It's probably a pain to clear out some space, but maybe give it a shot?


----------



## Feraligator

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> I know that wood won't drop if it doesn't have a safe space to land, but if you remove enough items to give it a safe space to land, then it will finally drop. I'm pretty sure that in the older games, there's no "check" like this, so dropping furniture and such from trees would just have them fizzle into nothing if the area around them is blocked.
> 
> So perhaps it's the same for Wasp Nests? If there's no safe space to land, maybe they won't drop at all. It's probably a pain to clear out some space, but maybe give it a shot?


Yeah I remember in NL the wasps would still drop but the nest would disappear. I have lots of fully grown weeds around the cedar trees which took me a few days to grow so I think I'll sacrifice finding the wasps for this but yeah I think with the wood not spawing if there's not enough space, it may be the same for wasps, bells and furniture since I only found one furniture item today as well.


----------



## Misuzurin

Is weather just RNG? On my first island it had never rained once. Since I have restarted it has rained like 2/3 of the time. Just (un)lucky?


----------



## ceo

Is it safe to give away villagers moved in with amiibo cards to other players? or is it still bugged?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

ceo said:


> Is it safe to give away villagers moved in with amiibo cards to other players? or is it still bugged?



The Amiibo-specific glitch has been fixed since March. The "Moving Out" glitch which affected all villager adopters (not just Amiibo) has been fixed as of the 1.2.0. patch a few weeks ago.

There are still some minor glitches that still exist that involve all campers (not just Amiibo), but they don't affect adoptions and only affect the island of the campsite.


----------



## Patisserie

I've been trying to catch that Mahi Mahi fish thing at my pier since may started.  I go through about 100+ bait every day and I only seem to catch seabass.... Am I doing something wrong? Animal Crossing is new to me so I'm still learning about the game.


----------



## frogpond

If a villager with a starter house moves into a different town, will their house still be the starter house or their normal house?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Patisserie said:


> I've been trying to catch that Mahi Mahi fish thing at my pier since may started.  I go through about 100+ bait every day and I only seem to catch seabass.... Am I doing something wrong? Animal Crossing is new to me so I'm still learning about the game.



If you're fishing at the pier and you're in the Northern Hemisphere, then that's just the RNG for you. Some people get it within a few pieces of bait, others take hundreds.



frogpond said:


> If a villager with a starter house moves into a different town, will their house still be the starter house or their normal house?



Their house will be their normal ones, not the default starter houses.


----------



## acnlgirl

If you talk to a villager in someone else's town that you have in your town do they act like they've never seen you before?


----------



## Saah

Misuzurin said:


> Is weather just RNG? On my first island it had never rained once. Since I have restarted it has rained like 2/3 of the time. Just (un)lucky?


It is random, but weighted. For example, during easter hell, there was no chance of rain in the northern hemisphere. From April 11th onwards, the rain chance has been 18%. Before April, it was 24%. So you were really unlucky(?) on launch week, and then really lucky(?) after easter, but there was a time period in which luck had nothing to do with rain.



acnlgirl said:


> If you talk to a villager in someone else's town that you have in your town do they act like they've never seen you before?


Yes, Chester treated me like a stranger when I went to my friend's island.


----------



## Fluuffy

Are seasonal diy’s already in the game? I’m seeing people sell them but I thought diy’s like that are only added after nintendo have patched them in.


----------



## acnlgirl

Saah said:


> It is random, but weighted. For example, during easter hell, there was no chance of rain in the northern hemisphere. From April 11th onwards, the rain chance has been 18%. Before April, it was 24%. So you were really unlucky(?) on launch week, and then really lucky(?) after easter, but there was a time period in which luck had nothing to do with rain.
> 
> 
> Yes, Chester treated me like a stranger when I went to my friend's island.


I just found out today one of my villagers who moved out moved to a friend's island. I hope she remembers me


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

acnlgirl said:


> I just found out today one of my villagers who moved out moved to a friend's island. I hope she remembers me



Villagers who specifically move from one island to another actually do have a history and will remember their past island! So that villager will recognize you. If that villager happens to end up moving back to your island, she'll even have some special dialogue along the lines of, "I can't wait to be neighbors again!"

It's just for villagers who have specifically moved from one island to another. Different "instances" of a villager won't have any special dialogue and will just introduce themselves as if they've never met you.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Patisserie said:


> I've been trying to catch that Mahi Mahi fish thing at my pier since may started.  I go through about 100+ bait every day and I only seem to catch seabass.... Am I doing something wrong? Animal Crossing is new to me so I'm still learning about the game.



Try it on a mystery island tour pier. Also, I dunno if you're using all that bait at once or using 5 here, 10 there, 8 a few hours later, etc, but save it up and use it all at once, if you're not.


----------



## Saah

Patisserie said:


> I've been trying to catch that Mahi Mahi fish thing at my pier since may started.  I go through about 100+ bait every day and I only seem to catch seabass.... Am I doing something wrong? Animal Crossing is new to me so I'm still learning about the game.


Try fishing when it's raining! That makes rare fish rates go up.


Fluuffy said:


> Are seasonal diy’s already in the game? I’m seeing people sell them but I thought diy’s like that are only added after nintendo have patched them in.


Holidays are added through patches, seasonal things aren't.


----------



## VersaMajor

If I complain to Isabel about a villager’s clothing, does that erase every clothing piece they’ve been gifted or just the item they’re currently wearing?


----------



## djc3791

Does anyone know of a resource listing diy you can "come up with" yourself, and what triggers them? I've gotten several of the garbage diy that way - by fishing up a bunch of trash I mean, and I'm wondering if there are others I could get if I just knew how

Thanks


----------



## Patisserie

GEEBRASS said:


> Try it on a mystery island tour pier. Also, I dunno if you're using all that bait at once or using 5 here, 10 there, 8 a few hours later, etc, but save it up and use it all at once, if you're not.


Yah I was using it all at once.  Would spend part of the day crafting bait then part fishing.  I'll try one of those Islands.


----------



## jiojiop

Idastee said:


> Is there any villager who have an house look like this? (white clay house with straw roof)


You can see a list of what all villager house exteriors look like here: https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Category:New_Horizons_house_models

My Normal villager Gayle’s house looks similar to that. It might be a Normal-type house. 



Misuzurin said:


> Is weather just RNG? On my first island it had never rained once. Since I have restarted it has rained like 2/3 of the time. Just (un)lucky?


Yeah it’s calculated and that’s how it was in NL. But iirc it’s only pseudo-random, meaning that if you TT back to that rainy day, it should always rain.


----------



## Uffe

Does anybody have a list of house plants that are officially in Animal Crossing New Horizons? I went on the Animal Crossing Wiki, but all I'm seeing are plant sets for Animal Crossing (GCN) and New Leaf. I'm going to keep searching, but if someone already knows where I can find all the house plants, please share it with me. I'm looking for flowers and/or trees to decorate my house with. Thanks.


----------



## Patisserie

I've read a lot about time travel in random post. Is that a common thing the community does? Or just a small part of the community? What's the benefits of doing such a thing? Does it not ruin the game? Sorry a bunch of questions at once.  I'm just genuinely curious what it's all about and how the community views it.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Patisserie said:


> I've read a lot about time travel in random post. Is that a common thing the community does? Or just a small part of the community? What's the benefits of doing such a thing? Does it not ruin the game? Sorry a bunch of questions at once.  I'm just genuinely curious what it's all about and how the community views it.



I'm relatively new to AC and the AC community, but I feel confident in saying that there is no other subject that causes more strife and debate. Aside from possibly Raymond.


----------



## Ras

Patisserie said:


> I've read a lot about time travel in random post. Is that a common thing the community does? Or just a small part of the community? What's the benefits of doing such a thing? Does it not ruin the game? Sorry a bunch of questions at once.  I'm just genuinely curious what it's all about and how the community views it.



I generally would rather not TT, but I did it recently to get more campsite visitors. Last night, I did it because I wanted to move my rocks and didn’t want to wait for one to spawn a day. I’ll go back to not TTing now.


----------



## Halloqueen

So, I checked out the initial posts and it says buildings, shops, and houses can be moved. Does this include the campsite? I kind of want to throw it right by my house for ease of resetting to try to get specific villagers, but I want to then, at a later time, move it to a wooded area that would look better and be more natural.



Patisserie said:


> I've read a lot about time travel in random post. Is that a common thing the community does? Or just a small part of the community? What's the benefits of doing such a thing? Does it not ruin the game? Sorry a bunch of questions at once.  I'm just genuinely curious what it's all about and how the community views it.


Some people prefer not to play with time travel, while some people like myself prefer to play with time travel. Whether it ruins or enhances the gameplay experience is entirely dependent on the individual player. I've time traveled in every Animal Crossing game I've played since the GameCube days back when I was a kid, and I personally find the day-to-day standard style of play a bit too bland. It can be nice to more quickly unlock features like store upgrades, see what items the stores are carrying if you're looking for something in particular, or experience events that only happen once a week, month, season, or year if you're otherwise busy. Speaking of being busy, time travel allows people whose life schedules don't permit them to play to Animal Crossing's specifications the chance to experience the game to their fullest. It can also help you move out villagers you want to replace.

Couldn't tell you anything about percentages of how many players play with or without time travel. It seems common enough, but there are also a lot of people that prefer the standard way and I would guess that standard is probably just more common by default. Both sides, if nothing else, seem sizable enough that disagreements about whether it's cheating or somehow bad have a tendency to pop up and they have been known to get heated.


----------



## Lars

So we all know that when we place an item ( lets say the fountain, 3x3 grid ) in the open we can move it ''halve a grid''.
so it can fit in a 4x4 grid, with a little space open on all sides.

my question is does this ''halve a grid'' stuff also apply to buildings ( specifically the Museum )
i think i already know the answer, but i'd like to know for sure.


----------



## Dacroze

Halloqueen said:


> So, I checked out the initial posts and it says buildings, shops, and houses can be moved. Does this include the campsite? I kind of want to throw it right by my house for ease of resetting to try to get specific villagers, but I want to then, at a later time, move it to a wooded area that would look better and be more natural.


Yes, I moved my campsite twice already.


----------



## Ras

Is there a rake? Especially a wooden one in a stand?


----------



## Patisserie

Halloqueen said:


> So, I checked out the initial posts and it says buildings, shops, and houses can be moved. Does this include the campsite? I kind of want to throw it right by my house for ease of resetting to try to get specific villagers, but I want to then, at a later time, move it to a wooded area that would look better and be more natural.
> 
> 
> Some people prefer not to play with time travel, while some people like myself prefer to play with time travel. Whether it ruins or enhances the gameplay experience is entirely dependent on the individual player. I've time traveled in every Animal Crossing game I've played since the GameCube days back when I was a kid, and I personally find the day-to-day standard style of play a bit too bland. It can be nice to more quickly unlock features like store upgrades, see what items the stores are carrying if you're looking for something in particular, or experience events that only happen once a week, month, season, or year if you're otherwise busy. Speaking of being busy, time travel allows people whose life schedules don't permit them to play to Animal Crossing's specifications the chance to experience the game to their fullest. It can also help you move out villagers you want to replace.
> 
> Couldn't tell you anything about percentages of how many players play with or without time travel. It seems common enough, but there are also a lot of people that prefer the standard way and I would guess that standard is probably just more common by default. Both sides, if nothing else, seem sizable enough that disagreements about whether it's cheating or somehow bad have a tendency to pop up and they have been known to get heated.


Ah sorry for bringing it up.  I think I'd rather play without time travel.  But, I'm definitely not going to criticize others for doing it.  People should play However they enjoy the game. Thank you very much for the insight. Again sorry for bringing up such a heated topic.


----------



## Halloqueen

Patisserie said:


> Ah sorry for bringing it up.  I think I'd rather play without time travel.  But, I'm definitely not going to criticize others for doing it.  People should play However they enjoy the game. Thank you very much for the insight. Again sorry for bringing up such a heated topic.


No worries whatsoever! It's all good, it was just a question. Sorry if my answer sounded harsh in any way. It definitely wasn't intended to be.  Glad to see you're nonjudgmental about it even if you don't have any interest in that style of play yourself.


----------



## Epod

What do people mean when they say on the forums that they want to 'catalogue' something?


----------



## Halloqueen

Epod said:


> What do people mean when they say on the forums that they want to 'catalogue' something?


Cataloguing is when someone offers something for you to place in your inventory for a moment and then give back to them so that you can order the item yourself, provided the item in question is reorderable.


----------



## piske

is there any known glitch with mom items? i have heard from multiple sources that she sends you something each month via mail, but i've only gotten one thing (knapsack) and i've been playing since launch :<


----------



## Saah

Uffe said:


> Does anybody have a list of house plants that are officially in Animal Crossing New Horizons? I went on the Animal Crossing Wiki, but all I'm seeing are plant sets for Animal Crossing (GCN) and New Leaf. I'm going to keep searching, but if someone already knows where I can find all the house plants, please share it with me. I'm looking for flowers and/or trees to decorate my house with. Thanks.


nook.exchange has a Plants tag!


Patisserie said:


> I've read a lot about time travel in random post. Is that a common thing the community does? Or just a small part of the community? What's the benefits of doing such a thing? Does it not ruin the game? Sorry a bunch of questions at once.  I'm just genuinely curious what it's all about and how the community views it.


There are lots of different types of time travel:

Making up for lost time: say you didn't play yesterday. Instead of booting your game up today and losing a day, you change the clock so it's still yesterday. The game has no idea you did that, because last time you played was the day before yesterday. I'd say this is pretty benign;  I haven't seen anyone ever speak badly of people who've done this, especially since it makes absolutely no difference for anyone other than you.
In-day time travel: It's 20:30 (8:30 PM) and you finally go to Able Sisters. They're selling a crown. You TT backwards to around 10AM, because you want to open up your island for people who want to buy a crown. The game knows you did that, spoils your turnips, and resets your turnip pattern, but that's the only consequence. Does it make a difference? Well, if you'd gone to Able Sisters first thing in the morning, the result would have been the same for all parties involved, so it really doesn't affect anyone.
Eviction travel: your friend has a villager you want in boxes. Alternatively, you want to trade a villager for another villager. You have no open plots. Time to evict someone! You'll invariably have to time travel backwards for that, so the same problems as above apply. If you plant bell trees while you're eviction-travelling, you're kinda cheating by getting money you wouldn't get without TT'ing. But if the only thing you do is evict a villager and then go back to your time, once again, it doesn't affect anyone other than you. You'll get a roach and weeds if you do the 31-day method, though. Plus your villagers will mention your absence, but it seems they don't actually mind it.
Groundhog day: similar to makiing up for lost time, except you already played that day. A lot of times. This usually happens when you don't want to leave an event, like the fishing tourney or the cherry-blossom event. That means you're profiting from it by playing the event more than everyone else had the opportunity to, which is cheating. Plus, if you sell the things you got, you're watering down the economy, even if slightly. If you don't, that still means you didn't buy these items from someone else. Other than the consequences of in-day time travel, the game doesn't care, but it's still cheating.
Extreme time travel: the one people get the most upset about. It's pretty simple: it's winter in your island right now. You're selling snowflakes. You're profiting from time travelling, by playing an event no other player has the opportunity to play yet, which is cheating. Also, your house is full of roaches and your island is full of weeds.
Profit time travel: you time travel to get bells from bell trees, or to get a good Nooks price, or a good Daisy price. Then you profit. Then you use that profit to buy things from other players. You're inflating prices for everyone else.
Personally, I think as long as you're not selling the stuff you get from time travels, cheating or not is your choice to make. But if you do, you have an unfair advantage, which isn't fair. Sure, I don't have to buy snowflakes if I don't want to. But when winter comes nobody will want to buy my snowflakes.


Lars said:


> So we all know that when we place an item ( lets say the fountain, 3x3 grid ) in the open we can move it ''halve a grid''.
> so it can fit in a 4x4 grid, with a little space open on all sides.
> 
> my question is does this ''halve a grid'' stuff also apply to buildings ( specifically the Museum )
> i think i already know the answer, but i'd like to know for sure.


Nope!


Ras said:


> Is there a rake? Especially a wooden one in a stand?


No, sorry!


----------



## jamiesmile321

Hey, so I had a question. So I read somewhere that you need to invite the villagers after you put down the house plots. I didn't realize, grabbed a Nook Miles Ticket, found a villager that I really like and invited them. When I got back to my island, I put down the House Plot, but to my dismay a different villager moved in. I'm worried that now I'll never get the villager that I invited. Is there any way to fix this and make sure that I get the villager that I invited?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

jamiesmile321 said:


> Hey, so I had a question. So I read somewhere that you need to invite the villagers after you put down the house plots. I didn't realize, grabbed a Nook Miles Ticket, found a villager that I really like and invited them. When I got back to my island, I put down the House Plot, but to my dismay a different villager moved in. I'm worried that now I'll never get the villager that I invited. Is there any way to fix this and make sure that I get the villager that I invited?



Are you doing villagers 3-5, the first set of 3 plots that you're putting down? Those plots work a little differently.

If that's what you're doing, each individual plot actually corresponds to a specific personality type. Plot 1 goes to a Lazy villager, Plot 2 goes to a Peppy villager, and Plot 3 goes to a Normal villager.

Whenever you complete a specific plot, if you haven't already invited a villager of that personality type, then the game will immediately give you an RNG villager of that type. The villager you invited will move in as soon as you completed whichever plot corresponds to their personality type, so you don't have to worry about that. You can either refer to that list I gave you so that you can put down your plots in the correct order, or invite all your villagers at once (in this case, you have one more) before completing the plots.

For future invites from the NMT islands, you have to have an empty plot before inviting a villager. Then, you'll have one free day before you have a chance at getting an RNG villager.


----------



## jamiesmile321

@FraudulentDimetrodon Ok, thank you for clarifying! I've already invited a normal and peppy villager, however I haven't finished Plots 2 and 3 yet, though I'm working on them. Thank you for your help!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

jamiesmile321 said:


> Ok, thank you for clarifying! I've already invited a normal and peppy villager, however I haven't finished Plots 2 and 3 yet, though I'm working on them. Thank you for your help!



Okay! Yeah, in that case, once you finish Plot 2 and 3, your invited villagers will move one at a time, so you're good to go there. You can take your time with completing them; as long as the game saved after inviting the villager, they should move in.  : D


----------



## Le Ham

There have been days when I just could not find fossil #4. Sometimes I've been able to eventually discover them the next day, other times not. How many fossils can stay in the ground max? Do fossils reset or disappear under any circumstances?


----------



## Jade_Amell

Ever since I had to restart my town, I noticed that I've yet to actually see Wisp anymore? In my previous town I'd see him nearly every single night. Did he sudden disappear or did they change how often he shows up?


----------



## Ras

Yee said:


> There have been days when I just could not find fossil #4. Sometimes I've been able to eventually discover them the next day, other times not. How many fossils can stay in the ground max? Do fossils reset or disappear under any circumstances?



I‘ve only ever had a total of six if I skipped digging days.


----------



## Patisserie

Saah said:


> nook.exchange has a Plants tag!
> 
> There are lots of different types of time travel:
> 
> Making up for lost time: say you didn't play yesterday. Instead of booting your game up today and losing a day, you change the clock so it's still yesterday. The game has no idea you did that, because last time you played was the day before yesterday. I'd say this is pretty benign;  I haven't seen anyone ever speak badly of people who've done this, especially since it makes absolutely no difference for anyone other than you.
> In-day time travel: It's 20:30 (8:30 PM) and you finally go to Able Sisters. They're selling a crown. You TT backwards to around 10AM, because you want to open up your island for people who want to buy a crown. The game knows you did that, spoils your turnips, and resets your turnip pattern, but that's the only consequence. Does it make a difference? Well, if you'd gone to Able Sisters first thing in the morning, the result would have been the same for all parties involved, so it really doesn't affect anyone.
> Eviction travel: your friend has a villager you want in boxes. Alternatively, you want to trade a villager for another villager. You have no open plots. Time to evict someone! You'll invariably have to time travel backwards for that, so the same problems as above apply. If you plant bell trees while you're eviction-travelling, you're kinda cheating by getting money you wouldn't get without TT'ing. But if the only thing you do is evict a villager and then go back to your time, once again, it doesn't affect anyone other than you. You'll get a roach and weeds if you do the 31-day method, though. Plus your villagers will mention your absence, but it seems they don't actually mind it.
> Groundhog day: similar to makiing up for lost time, except you already played that day. A lot of times. This usually happens when you don't want to leave an event, like the fishing tourney or the cherry-blossom event. That means you're profiting from it by playing the event more than everyone else had the opportunity to, which is cheating. Plus, if you sell the things you got, you're watering down the economy, even if slightly. If you don't, that still means you didn't buy these items from someone else. Other than the consequences of in-day time travel, the game doesn't care, but it's still cheating.
> Extreme time travel: the one people get the most upset about. It's pretty simple: it's winter in your island right now. You're selling snowflakes. You're profiting from time travelling, by playing an event no other player has the opportunity to play yet, which is cheating. Also, your house is full of roaches and your island is full of weeds.
> Profit time travel: you time travel to get bells from bell trees, or to get a good Nooks price, or a good Daisy price. Then you profit. Then you use that profit to buy things from other players. You're inflating prices for everyone else.
> Personally, I think as long as you're not selling the stuff you get from time travels, cheating or not is your choice to make. But if you do, you have an unfair advantage, which isn't fair. Sure, I don't have to buy snowflakes if I don't want to. But when winter comes nobody will want to buy my snowflakes.
> 
> Nope!
> 
> No, sorry!


Wow. Thanks for the breakdown. There's is a lot that can be done with time travel. I kinda thought it was just a villager eviction thing. I can see why it's such a touchy subject now. I really appreciate the time and detail you put into this..


----------



## Lady Timpani

Does anybody know if having a meteor shower (and then wishing on the stars I guess?) ups your chances of breeding hybrids the next day? The day after my first meteor shower I was finally able to grow multiple hybrids I’d been having trouble with, and I don’t know if it’s just coincidence or if the shower had something to do with it.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Been getting around 130k for weeks from HHA evaluation, and deliberately redecorated my house yesterday to try and get a 150k rating and gold HHA trophy. It worked, which is great, but I'd love to start decorating my house however I want without any concern for HHA rewards. Does anyone know if there's an HHA rating/reward beyond the 150k gold trophy?


----------



## Peach_Jam

Sorry if this has been answered before, but is there a way to completely reset a villagers appearance if they aren't 100% original? I received a villager I wanted from someone but they wear accessories like hats and eye patches that I don't like lmao


----------



## Saah

Lady Timpani said:


> Does anybody know if having a meteor shower (and then wishing on the stars I guess?) ups your chances of breeding hybrids the next day? The day after my first meteor shower I was finally able to grow multiple hybrids I’d been having trouble with, and I don’t know if it’s just coincidence or if the shower had something to do with it.


Not as far as I know, but... Did you perchance invite anyone in to watch the meteor shower? If they watered your flowers as a goodwill sign, that's the reason why those hybrids grew.


GEEBRASS said:


> Been getting around 130k for weeks from HHA evaluation, and deliberately redecorated my house yesterday to try and get a 150k rating and gold HHA trophy. It worked, which is great, but I'd love to start decorating my house however I want without any concern for HHA rewards. Does anyone know if there's an HHA rating/reward beyond the 150k gold trophy?


Nope, that's the last reward!


Peach_Jam said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, but is there a way to completely reset a villagers appearance if they aren't 100% original? I received a villager I wanted from someone but they wear accessories like hats and eye patches that I don't like lmao


The only way is to keep gifting them new hats/accessories, they'll cycle the old ones out eventually. At most you'll need 24 new hats/accessories.


----------



## Peach_Jam

Saah said:


> Not as far as I know, but... Did you perchance invite anyone in to watch the meteor shower? If they watered your flowers as a goodwill sign, that's the reason why those hybrids grew.
> 
> Nope, that's the last reward!
> 
> The only way is to keep gifting them new hats/accessories, they'll cycle the old ones out eventually. At most you'll need 24 new hats/accessories.


ooh I see! Can it be 24 of the same item?


----------



## Valzed

I'm sorry if this has been asked before. I tried searching this thread & google but haven't found an answer yet. Do fruit trees die after having their fruit harvested a certain amount of times like they did in NL? If yes, how many times can the fruit be harvested before they die? Thank you!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Valzed said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before. I tried searching this thread & google but haven't found an answer yet. Do fruit trees die after having their fruit harvested a certain amount of times like they did in NL? If yes, how many times can the fruit be harvested before they die? Thank you!



Nope! There's currently no Perfect Fruit like in NL, and the regular fruit trees also don't die.


----------



## Valzed

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Nope! There's currently no Perfect Fruit like in NL, and the regular fruit trees also don't die.


Yay! I've been hesitant to pick all of my fruit until I found out if the trees died or not. Thank you so much for replying! *dashes off to raid orchard*


----------



## Lady Timpani

Saah said:


> Not as far as I know, but... Did you perchance invite anyone in to watch the meteor shower? If they watered your flowers as a goodwill sign, that's the reason why those hybrids grew.
> 
> Nope, that's the last reward!
> 
> The only way is to keep gifting them new hats/accessories, they'll cycle the old ones out eventually. At most you'll need 24 new hats/accessories.


I did, and they did water some hybrids, but the ones they watered were actually ones that didn’t grow haha! These other ones were only watered by myself. Thanks for your response, though. I’m assuming it’s probably a coincidence, but I didn’t know if the game had luck manifest in a different way this time.


----------



## Gunner

Does anyone know why they changed the new day switchover to 5AM from 6AM in this game? Not complaining at all as it allows me to play before I sleep, just find it weird they moved it to 5am considering most people are still asleep?


----------



## Splinter

Does anyone know what the whole set of trashed clothing is and how many items of ripped/torn/broken clothing and accessories you can salvage from the recycle bin? So far I've found the Broken Glasses and Torn Pants.


----------



## JKDOS

If I gift a villager a bed, is there a 100% chance they will replace their current bed, or is there a chance they will end up with 2 beds in the house?

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



Gunner said:


> Does anyone know why they changed the new day switchover to 5AM from 6AM in this game? Not complaining at all as it allows me to play before I sleep, just find it weird they moved it to 5am considering most people are still asleep?



I start my IRL day at 5am, so I am not complaining at all. Especially since that means I get to collect fossils before heading to work at 6am.


----------



## Miss Misty

JKDOS said:


> If I gift a villager a bed, is there a 100% chance they will replace their current bed, or is there a chance they will end up with 2 beds in the house?


There's a chance they'll have both beds out. Sprocket was my starting jock and he has the starting sleeping bag. I found a throwback racecar bed and decided to give it to him. Both of them are now displayed. Similarly, I gave Bianca a cute wardrobe and she now has it up next to her regular wooden wardrobe. We are in dire need of a HHD update to let us fix their houses. Just because they are animals doesn't mean they have to live like animals!


----------



## JKDOS

Miss Misty said:


> We are in dire need of a HHD update to let us fix their houses. Just because they are animals doesn't mean they



Definitely. I won't gift to most of my villagers out of fear of ruining their house.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Yo so can I have 8 bridges and then 8 inclines? Or is it 8 of anything that is the max.
I may have dug myself in to a nasty hole if both of them count towards the 8 cap.​


----------



## kneecole

So I've been having issues with trying to get rid of a villager recently. I got Coco because I thought I'd like her but I recently have realized I don't exactly like her. She is my latest villager. So, I've tried the time travel method and every single one of my villagers has wanted to move multiple times besides her. Do your latest villagers not want to move?


----------



## CaramellNeko

Guys, I need some quick help, please: I currently have Roscoe at my campsite. I love him, but I was also planning to do some island hopping today. So my question is: Can I build a new plot (my tenth plot, I have never had 10 villagers before, still at 9), potentially invite someone from a mystery island, and then STILL invite Roscoe? Will the game let me invite Roscoe and kick out another villager, or will I not be able to invite him? Since there will already be someone coming from the mystery island?
I don't want to go island hopping and then miss out on Roscoe.....but I'd also really like to kick some of my villagers out.


----------



## djc3791

CaramellNeko said:


> Guys, I need some quick help, please: I currently have Roscoe at my campsite. I love him, but I was also planning to do some island hopping today. So my question is: Can I build a new plot (my tenth plot, I have never had 10 villagers before, still at 9), potentially invite someone from a mystery island, and then STILL invite Roscoe? Will the game let me invite Roscoe and kick out another villager, or will I not be able to invite him? Since there will already be someone coming from the mystery island?
> I don't want to go island hopping and then miss out on Roscoe.....but I'd also really like to kick some of my villagers out.


I don't know if it answers your question exactly, but I was able to "sell" my last two plots on the same day, but I wasn't getting rid of anyone, so I don't know if this applies.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sheep Villager said:


> Yo so can I have 8 bridges and then 8 inclines? Or is it 8 of anything that is the max.
> I may have dug myself in to a nasty hole if both of them count towards the 8 cap.



8 bridges and 8 inclines. It's not a combination of the two, fortunately.



kneecole said:


> So I've been having issues with trying to get rid of a villager recently. I got Coco because I thought I'd like her but I recently have realized I don't exactly like her. She is my latest villager. So, I've tried the time travel method and every single one of my villagers has wanted to move multiple times besides her. Do your latest villagers not want to move?



I've heard that the most recent villager won't ask to move. I don't know if that's true or not, but I've never seen the most recent villager ask to move. I always have to wait to get someone else in.


----------



## Morningowl

I know this question probably been asked before but can’t find it for what ever reason.

if a starter villager moves out and moves onto another island, do they keep the starter house?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

I'm new to flower breeding, and wanted to purchase some gold roses, however, I didn't know.. can I get more gold roses if I water the gold roses, or do they not spawn new ones like regular flowers? Also, side question, can you pick the buds and have them grow back like normal flowers as well?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Morningowl said:


> I know this question probably been asked before but can’t find it for what ever reason.
> 
> if a starter villager moves out and moves onto another island, do they keep the starter house?



No. They get their regular house.



Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I'm new to flower breeding, and wanted to purchase some gold roses, however, I didn't know.. can I get more gold roses if I water the gold roses, or do they not spawn new ones like regular flowers? Also, side question, can you pick the buds and have them grow back like normal flowers as well?



Gold roses are just like lily of the valley. They can't make new ones. You can only get more gold roses via black roses.

I haven't had gold roses yet, but I don't see why you couldn't pick the buds and have them grow back.


----------



## CaramellNeko

DJStarstryker said:


> No. They get their regular house.


If you don't mind, I'm just gonna follow up with another question, since I have been wondering about this as well. If a starter villager moves to a friend's island, and then the friend at some point gives the villager back to you, will that villager then have their new home as well? It's not like they remember they had their starter home on your island and use that one again, right?


----------



## dragonair

Does anyone remember having pattern mules in New Leaf? I'm running out of spots for custom designs and I'm wondering if creating a new character will allow me to scan more designs and put them down like I used to do in New Leaf. Does anyone know if it works the same way?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

dragonair said:


> Does anyone remember having pattern mules in New Leaf? I'm running out of spots for custom designs and I'm wondering if creating a new character will allow me to scan more designs and put them down like I used to do in New Leaf. Does anyone know if it works the same way?


Sadly, all characters share the same QR codes and PRO designs slots for ACNH.


----------



## dragonair

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Sadly, all characters share the same QR codes and PRO designs slots for ACNH.


Ughh, so sad. TT ^ TT Thanks for the help though! ♥


----------



## Saah

Peach_Jam said:


> ooh I see! Can it be 24 of the same item?


I'm pretty sure they'll refuse it! It can be different colors of the same item, though.


Splinter said:


> Does anyone know what the whole set of trashed clothing is and how many items of ripped/torn/broken clothing and accessories you can salvage from the recycle bin? So far I've found the Broken Glasses and Torn Pants.


There's a list here, but basically you can get the Baggy Shirt, Holey Socks, Moldy Dress, Broken Glasses, and Torn Pants.


kneecole said:


> So I've been having issues with trying to get rid of a villager recently. I got Coco because I thought I'd like her but I recently have realized I don't exactly like her. She is my latest villager. So, I've tried the time travel method and every single one of my villagers has wanted to move multiple times besides her. Do your latest villagers not want to move?


They do but it's extremely rare, and no one knows why or when it happens.


CaramellNeko said:


> If you don't mind, I'm just gonna follow up with another question, since I have been wondering about this as well. If a starter villager moves to a friend's island, and then the friend at some point gives the villager back to you, will that villager then have their new home as well? It's not like they remember they had their starter home on your island and use that one again, right?


No, they'll keep their original, non-starter house.


----------



## Bloobloop

can you grow shrubs right next to fences? i remember shrubs were similar to trees in new leaf but i haven't tested growing them yet in new horizons ;;


----------



## duckvely

Is there a list of all the NPC posters in the game?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Bloobloop said:


> can you grow shrubs right next to fences? i remember shrubs were similar to trees in new leaf but i haven't tested growing them yet in new horizons ;;



You can. Shrubs don't need spaces next to them in NH to grow, so you can plant them right up against fences, buildings, cliffs... whatever you want.



jihux said:


> Is there a list of all the NPC posters in the game?



Every NPC that has an amiibo has a poster. But I was bored, so here's the list:

- Isabelle
- Tom Nook
- DJ KK
- KK (this is separate from the DJ KK one)
- Sable
- Kapp'n
- Resetti
- Joan
- Timmy
- Digby
- Pascal
- Harriet
- Redd
- Saharah
- Luna
- Tortimer
- Lyle
- Lottie
- Reese
- Kicks
- Labelle
- Copper
- Booker
- Katie
- Tommy
- Porter
- Leila
- Shrunk
- Don Resetti
- Blanca
- Nat
- Chip
- Jack
- Rover
- Blathers
- Pelly
- Phyllis
- Pete
- Mabel
- Leif
- Wendell
- Cyrus
- Grams
- Franklin
- Jingle
- Brewster
- Katrina
- Phineas
- Celeste
- Gracie
- Leilani
- Pave
- Gulliver
- Zipper

CJ, Flick, Daisy Mae, Orville, Wilbur, Wisp, and Harvey don't have amiibos, so they don't have posters yet.


----------



## Bluebellie

What is this item called?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Bluebellie said:


> What is this item called?


This is a DIY called Brick Oven! 
It is normally red, this one was customized.


----------



## Mu~

I got a camper today. I read somewhere that you can save before talking to them and if they mention about replacing a villager you don't want out, you just reset and try again. Btw, can that villager who is moving be invited by someone else or are they lost?


----------



## Peach_Jam

Mu~ said:


> I got a camper today. I read somewhere that you can save before talking to them and if they mention about replacing a villager you don't want out, you just reset and try again. Btw, can that villager who is moving be invited by someone else or are they lost?


yup, I believe the villager that is being replaced by the campsite villager can be invited by someone else when they're in boxes


----------



## djc3791

So for the first time one of my villagers is leaving, and I'm unsure about how long I have to wait to invite someone else to move in. Can I invite with someone in boxes, or do I have to wait until the plot is empty?
Thanks, Donna from Ruatha


----------



## Epod

How does your first campsite villager work? I've just built the campsite, so it should be ready tomorrow, but I can't find an option to build another plot of land for the house?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

djc3791 said:


> So for the first time one of my villagers is leaving, and I'm unsure about how long I have to wait to invite someone else to move in. Can I invite with someone in boxes, or do I have to wait until the plot is empty?
> Thanks, Donna from Ruatha



You have to wait until the plot is empty. You're only guaranteed that one day before you have a chance of getting an RNG villager or void villager (if you've been doing multiplayer).



Epod said:


> How does your first campsite villager work? I've just built the campsite, so it should be ready tomorrow, but I can't find an option to build another plot of land for the house?



You just wait for the first camper, and you'll be prompted to put down another plot of land on that day after speaking to the camper and then Tom Nook.


----------



## Romaki

Romaki said:


> Is there any data on dialogue regarding island visitors? Like, if someone visited my island, will the villagers forget them after a while or is that person forever added to the pool of dialogue? And if there's a timeframe, about how long is it?



I just wanted to provide some data for this since I invited someone over for the first time. The first dialogue after they left was about them, but since then no one mentioned them again. It's been 3 days and I've played and talked a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Sicariana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262789950564495360What's the sound at the end of this video? Just auto-save kicking in?


----------



## Peach_Jam

Sicariana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262789950564495360What's the sound at the end of this video? Just auto-save kicking in?


I think that means you gained friendship points c:


----------



## GEEBRASS

Sicariana said:


> What's the sound at the end of this video? Just auto-save kicking in?



I believe that's just an indicator of a successful quest completion and friendship boost occurring.


----------



## Sicariana

Peach_Jam said:


> I think that means you gained friendship points c:





GEEBRASS said:


> I believe that's just an indicator of a successful quest completion and friendship boost occurring.


I'm pretty sure I've already hit 200+ friendship points with Pekoe since she offered to buy a flea from me about a month ago...does this mean I've hit the max of 255 or does it just happen whenever there's a delivery quest?


----------



## GEEBRASS

Sicariana said:


> I'm pretty sure I've already hit 200+ friendship points with Pekoe since she offered to buy a flea from me about a month ago...does this mean I've hit the max of 255 or does it just happen whenever there's a delivery quest?



Yup, should just happen any time you finish one of those special quest things. Treasure Hunt, Delivery, Bug/Fish request (not "hey you've got x in your pocket, can I buy it?"), etc.


----------



## Dewasa

Question - Regarding Lily Of The Valley, is there a way to create more? I got my first one over the weekend but that was it. I have a 5 star rating, also over the weekend (The Lily of the valley was what triggered me to check). Unless it's just a wait and see?


----------



## Saah

Dewasa said:


> Question - Regarding Lily Of The Valley, is there a way to create more? I got my first one over the weekend but that was it. I have a 5 star rating, also over the weekend (The Lily of the valley was what triggered me to check). Unless it's just a wait and see?


Just wait and see, they have a random chance of spawning. Unfortunately they can't be bred. As long as you don't terraform all your cliffs away, they should spawn eventually.


----------



## Lars

if you have 10 villagers living in your town.
can you still encounter villagers on mystery islands to invite them to your town/campsite?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lars said:


> if you have 10 villagers living in your town.
> can you still encounter villagers on mystery islands to invite them to your town/campsite?



Nope. You'd need an empty plot to find villagers on the Mystery Tour islands.


----------



## Lars

this just occurred to me...

but please tell me there is no nook mile ''achievement'' for listening to blathers talk about the various fossils, bugs, fish, and or paintings...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lars said:


> this just occurred to me...
> 
> but please tell me there is no nook mile ''achievement'' for listening to blathers talk about the various fossils, bugs, fish, and or paintings...



Nope, there's no such achievement. You can even see a full list of the achievements here.


----------



## PikaPika19

What's the most efficient way to move out villagers?  I'd been working on moving out a villager to give to someone but it took a few weeks of off and on TTing to finally get them to ask.  I've heard a few different methods such as ignoring and TTing 14 days, TTing a month, etc..  I tried those few methods and most of the time nobody wanted to move out.  (And I had the max of 10 villagers.)


----------



## Saah

PikaPika19 said:


> What's the most efficient way to move out villagers?  I'd been working on moving out a villager to give to someone but it took a few weeks of off and on TTing to finally get them to ask.  I've heard a few different methods such as ignoring and TTing 14 days, TTing a month, etc..  I tried those few methods and most of the time nobody wanted to move out.  (And I had the max of 10 villagers.)


Most efficient is using an amiibo, second most efficient is the month method. It's weird that it didn't work for you, did you talk to your villagers before doing it?


----------



## PikaPika19

Saah said:


> It's weird that it didn't work for you, did you talk to your villagers before doing it?


I was certain I did, but it's possible I was hasty and missed talking to a few!  Thanks for answering, by the way!


----------



## lionessofhyrule

I have a question I haven't been able to find the answer to! If a friend of mine boots out a villager by inviting a new character via an amiibo card the booted out villager immediately goes into boxes.  Now can I then go over to his island and invite the boxed villager to move in? I just want to be 100% sure it works the same as villagers asking to leave before attempting it lol


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

lionessofhyrule said:


> I have a question I haven't been able to find the answer to! If a friend of mine boots out a villager by inviting a new character via an amiibo card the booted out villager immediately goes into boxes.  Now can I then go over to his island and invite the boxed villager to move in? I just want to be 100% sure it works the same as villagers asking to leave before attempting it lol



Yep, Amiibo move-outs work the same as natural move-outs when it comes to adoptions.


----------



## lionessofhyrule

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yep, Amiibo move-outs work the same as natural move-outs when it comes to adoptions.


Beauty! Thanks so much for the response


----------



## djc3791

Questions about using the golden watering can,
Is there any benefit to using it on other flowers, or just the black roses? Like does it up the spawn rate of other hybrids or just the gold roses?
Also is there any point in my using the gwc on my black roses if it's already rained?
Does it help to use a gwc on other people's islands? Or will it just have the same effect as a normal watering can on their flowers?

Thanks for your time,
Donna from Ruatha


----------



## DawnAri

djc3791 said:


> Questions about using the golden watering can,
> Is there any benefit to using it on other flowers, or just the black roses? Like does it up the spawn rate of other hybrids or just the gold roses?
> Also is there any point in my using the gwc on my black roses if it's already rained?
> Does it help to use a gwc on other people's islands? Or will it just have the same effect as a normal watering can on their flowers?
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> Donna from Ruatha


you should always use the gwc on the black roses even if it rained because only watering them with the gwc can give you gold roses

I'm not sure if there is another benefit to the gwc, but it does water more flowers at once then a normal watering can

and when a visitor waters your flowers (or you water someone else's flowers) the flowers have a higher chance of producing hybrids


----------



## Opal

Does anyone know if personality types matter in NH as much as they do in NL? In NL you needed different personality types because they would suggest different projects but in NH you just craft them so I'm not sure if there's any point in having different personality types? Most of the villagers I like are normals so I might end up with like 3-5 normals but if they matter then that's probably not the best idea.

Also, if I stop playing for a long time in NH or time travel can villagers leave without asking like in NL or do you need to agree to let them leave for them to leave?


----------



## ZombieKayy

I am dumb and accidentally sold a picture of Wolfgang.
I was wondering if you have a chance of getting another picture like you could in New Leaf?

Does anyone know?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Opal said:


> Does anyone know if personality types matter in NH as much as they do in NL? In NL you needed different personality types because they would suggest different projects but in NH you just craft them so I'm not sure if there's any point in having different personality types? Most of the villagers I like are normals so I might end up with like 3-5 normals but if they matter then that's probably not the best idea.
> 
> Also, if I stop playing for a long time in NH or time travel can villagers leave without asking like in NL or do you need to agree to let them leave for them to leave?



The most important thing tied to personality types are the different Reactions that you learn. You can see a list here of which Reactions are taught by which personality.

Less important are the DIY recipes that are handed out when a villager is crafting; that's also tied to personality. That same spreadsheet I linked also has this list under the Recipes tab on the bottom. This is less important because you'll find the same recipes in messages in bottles or through Amiibo campers or through trading with someone else, but if you want a convenient way of getting all the recipes, having all the different personality types helps.

Villagers won't leave anymore without your say-so.


----------



## Epod

On the day that your mandatory camper moves in near the start of the game (your 6th villager), can you also put an extra plot down and go island hopping for your 7th villager? Or is it strictly one move in a day? thanks!


----------



## djc3791

Epod said:


> On the day that your mandatory camper moves in near the start of the game (your 6th villager), can you also put an extra plot down and go island hopping for your 7th villager? Or is it strictly one move in a day? thanks!


If Tom nook lets you put down another plot of land, then yes. I invited my ninth and tenth villagers on the same day, they just moved in one day at a time.


----------



## theravenboys

Can anyone explain "rare" DIYs to me? I have a bunch of DIYs I want to sell but idk what is considered a "rare" DIY so I'm not sure how to price them. Are they rare because they're in-demand on the market or are they somehow more difficult to obtain in-game?

Also, this is more of a curiosity than anything, but does the sender of the message bottle affect the DIY? I think villager personality is tied to what type of DIY you get, right? So does the personality of the sender factor into that? (example: if you find a message bottle from Goldie, it can only contain DIYs normal villagers would give out.)


----------



## An0nn

I have a Wisp question. I wonder if anyone can help me?

When Wisp offers you a furniture item and you choose the option for furniture you don't have yet (something new), can you potentially get a _variation _you don't have? Say I have a red fireplace, but none of the others, is there a possibility Wisp could give me a brown, white, or beige fireplace? Has anyone seen evidence of anything like this?

I suspect this isn't how it works, but I would love being able to get alt colors from Wisp

Thank you in advance for any responses!

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



theravenboys said:


> Can anyone explain "rare" DIYs to me? I have a bunch of DIYs I want to sell but idk what is considered a "rare" DIY so I'm not sure how to price them. Are they rare because they're in-demand on the market or are they somehow more difficult to obtain in-game?
> 
> Also, this is more of a curiosity than anything, but does the sender of the message bottle affect the DIY? I think villager personality is tied to what type of DIY you get, right? So does the personality of the sender factor into that? (example: if you find a message bottle from Goldie, it can only contain DIYs normal villagers would give out.)


I don't know if there are some that are more rare than others, but there are certainly more desirable DIYs. Like, I only recently got my first cherry hat, but I've gotten a ton of ironwood and gold pieces. I tend to doubt that the cherry hat is worth more than the gold.

I do think the sender of the message in the bottle influences the DIY the same way the crafter would. Someone might correct me, but I'm almost positive.


----------



## Sefyre

So ever since I started the game, I've consistently gotten 3 wasps, 1 furniture, and a bunch of bells from my trees.

Today, I learned that it's supposed to be 5 wasps and 2 furniture?

What gives?

I have a lot of non-fruit trees - 20+ - and I methodically shake my trees, so I really don't think it's that. And in case it's relevant, I also don't time travel.


----------



## Christopia

Does anyone know if my starter villager, Apple, is in boxes and a friend invited her to move (would be his 10th villager), will she have the starter interior (basic furniture) on his island or will she have her special interior? Thanks!


----------



## rianne

Christopia said:


> Does anyone know if my starter villager, Apple, is in boxes and a friend invited her to move (would be his 10th villager), will she have the starter interior (basic furniture) on his island or will she have her special interior? Thanks!


It’ll be their regular house interior, not the starter one.


----------



## Christopia

Sefyre said:


> So ever since I started the game, I've consistently gotten 3 wasps, 1 furniture, and a bunch of bells from my trees.
> 
> Today, I learned that it's supposed to be 5 wasps and 2 furniture?
> 
> What gives?
> 
> I have a lot of non-fruit trees - 20+ - and I methodically shake my trees, so I really don't think it's that. And in case it's relevant, I also don't time travel.


Shake the pine trees as well. I just learned this recently and now find 2 items in trees everyday. You can skip shaking trees with fruit or money on them. They won’t have items.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



rianne said:


> It’ll be their regular house interior, not the starter one.


Awesome to hear! Her apple house is adorable. My friend will be happy with this news. Thank you!!


----------



## Sefyre

Christopia said:


> Shake the pine trees as well. I just learned this recently and now find 2 items in trees everyday. You can skip shaking trees with fruit or money on them. They won’t have items.



I've been shaking the pine trees as well, but without any additional results. Do I need to re-shake trees and is there a way to know if a tree will drop bells?


----------



## Christopia

Sefyre said:


> I've been shaking the pine trees as well, but without any additional results. Do I need to re-shake trees and is there a way to know if a tree will drop bells?


No need to reshake the trees. I’m sure you’re careful not to skip any trees so it’s odd you’re not getting 2 items. I read that you get 10 trees with bells, 5 with wasps, and 2 with furniture so I’ve seen many people only have 17 hardwood trees to make shaking trees easier. Maybe give that a try. To be honest, I’ve never received very good items from trees (better ones are in balloons) so I’ll probably give them a break. I’m sure the woods will appreciate it.


----------



## Sefyre

Christopia said:


> No need to reshake the trees. I’m sure you’re careful not to skip any trees so it’s odd you’re not getting 2 items. I read that you get 10 trees with bells, 5 with wasps, and 2 with furniture so I’ve seen many people only have 17 hardwood trees to make shaking trees easier. Maybe give that a try. To be honest, I’ve never received very good items from trees (better ones are in balloons) so I’ll probably give them a break. I’m sure the woods will appreciate it.


Okay thanks! 

I'll go count my trees and give it a try and report back.


----------



## PaperCat

if i save over a QR that is on my custom phone case, will it change the design on the phone?


----------



## djc3791

What's the best way to deal with a bad online guest? In the moment I mean.

Nothing bad has happened to me yet, not on my own island anyway, though I have lost a diy when someone else minused out on the group of us, teach me not to 'learn' a diy right away...

The question came to mind because I took a chance on letting in someone who was new, with no feedback. As I said, nothing bad happened, they were perfectly lovely, but I wondered what would have been the best way to end the session if things had gone badly?

I'm assuming I should use the minus button myself? Or is there another way?

Sorry for rambling on, thanks for reading.

Donna from Ruatha


----------



## xxcodexx

can you kill trees in Horizons? in New Leaf they had it where you could pull a fruit trees fruit off of it everyday for *i think* 3 days and the tree would die and leave a really cool dead tree *halloween lol*


----------



## starlightsong

xxcodexx said:


> can you kill trees in Horizons? in New Leaf they had it where you could pull a fruit trees fruit off of it everyday for *i think* 3 days and the tree would die and leave a really cool dead tree *halloween lol*


It was only perfect fruit trees that would die, and they’re no longer in NH so I don’t think so  I really hope perfect fruit comes back though.


----------



## Saah

An0nn said:


> I have a Wisp question. I wonder if anyone can help me?
> 
> When Wisp offers you a furniture item and you choose the option for furniture you don't have yet (something new), can you potentially get a _variation _you don't have? Say I have a red fireplace, but none of the others, is there a possibility Wisp could give me a brown, white, or beige fireplace? Has anyone seen evidence of anything like this?
> 
> I suspect this isn't how it works, but I would love being able to get alt colors from Wisp
> 
> Thank you in advance for any responses!


Pretty sure he can do that.


Sefyre said:


> So ever since I started the game, I've consistently gotten 3 wasps, 1 furniture, and a bunch of bells from my trees.
> 
> Today, I learned that it's supposed to be 5 wasps and 2 furniture?
> 
> What gives?
> 
> I have a lot of non-fruit trees - 20+ - and I methodically shake my trees, so I really don't think it's that. And in case it's relevant, I also don't time travel.


NH's not as smart with tree drops as NL. If you have anything on the ground around a tree on the opposite side of the one you shake, nothing will drop, including wasps. I have a street lined by trees that are surrounded by flowers... If I shake the trees from the street, nothing drops. I have to walk on my flowers and shake them to get anything to drop.


djc3791 said:


> What's the best way to deal with a bad online guest? In the moment I mean.
> 
> Nothing bad has happened to me yet, not on my own island anyway, though I have lost a diy when someone else minused out on the group of us, teach me not to 'learn' a diy right away...
> 
> The question came to mind because I took a chance on letting in someone who was new, with no feedback. As I said, nothing bad happened, they were perfectly lovely, but I wondered what would have been the best way to end the session if things had gone badly?
> 
> I'm assuming I should use the minus button myself? Or is there another way?
> 
> Sorry for rambling on, thanks for reading.
> 
> Donna from Ruatha


Don't use the minus button, it saves. Put your Switch in sleep mode instead so it drops the connection. Unfortunately some things won't be saved, and I had a visitor lose their DIY from Celeste (and their chance to get a new one from her!) from quitting that way when I got a thief at the same time, but there's no way around it.


----------



## Opal

Does anyone know how you can get rid of unoriginal furniture or clothes? I've been giving my villagers gifts everyday to increase friendship points and get their pics but I regret giving them some of the items I've given them now because they don't match their houses.


----------



## graciemayy

I know you’re supposed to collect resources each day, getting wood from trees and hitting rocks. does this include getting all the sticks form every tree? it seems to get quite boring lol


----------



## Epod

graciemayy said:


> I know you’re supposed to collect resources each day, getting wood from trees and hitting rocks. does this include getting all the sticks form every tree? it seems to get quite boring lol



I don't think there's a limit on these, if you keep shaking the trees more will fall! So I don't think you need to do it regularly unless you want to or are getting short of sticks


----------



## Saah

Opal said:


> Does anyone know how you can get rid of unoriginal furniture or clothes? I've been giving my villagers gifts everyday to increase friendship points and get their pics but I regret giving them some of the items I've given them now because they don't match their houses.


You'll have to cycle them out, no way around it! In the future, giving them wall-mounted furniture or edible things like fruit is a good way to raise their friendships without any aesthetic changes!


----------



## Uffe

PaperCat said:


> if i save over a QR that is on my custom phone case, will it change the design on the phone?



No, it won't. The DIY Workbench fails to mention this about the Phone Case. The only patterns that will update are the ones on your furniture.


----------



## nageki

OK... here's something i've been wondering... how do people get their villagers to interact with musical instruments??!? for the longest time i've had a guitar and drums set up beside my plaza with speakers playing music but no one will even touch them! they'll only ever stand there and sing - am i just unlucky? i just want to see my lil guys bang out the tunes 

can you have instruments + music set up anywhere for them to play the songs, or does it have to be near the plaza? does it have to be IN FRONT of the plaza specifically? and if it does what does that mean for those of us who have our plazas right in front of our airports?


----------



## Dewasa

Opal said:


> Does anyone know how you can get rid of unoriginal furniture or clothes? I've been giving my villagers gifts everyday to increase friendship points and get their pics but I regret giving them some of the items I've given them now because they don't match their houses.


Unfortunately you have to cycle those out OR you can send them off to a trusted friend and pick them back up, resetting a bunch of stuff including their house decor. Amiiboing them out and them Amiiboing them back in is also another way, yet more expensive if you don't have their cards.

As someone else had mentioned, best bet is to gift wrapped rare fruits as that will help boost friendship without much changes and you can have a good supply of foreign fruits even if you have a small orchard.


----------



## Ras

Has anyone figured out a way to arrest a tree’s development? I thought I’d be smart and let it grow a day and move it next to another tree, but I forgot the game won’t let you even do that.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Ras said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to arrest a tree’s development? I thought I’d be smart and let it grow a day and move it next to another tree, but I forgot the game won’t let you even do that.



I saw people talking about this yesterday on Reddit. Basically you can bury a non-coconut fruit in an adjacent tile to the tree you want to stunt (preferably the tile right behind the tree so you can't see that something's buried there). The fruit can't grow into a tree, and your tree can't grow anymore because it has something adjacent to it. Once you move the fruit the tree will grow like normal again though.


----------



## Ras

DJStarstryker said:


> I saw people talking about this yesterday on Reddit. Basically you can bury a non-coconut fruit in an adjacent tile to the tree you want to stunt (preferably the tile right behind the tree so you can't see that something's buried there). The fruit can't grow into a tree, and your tree can't grow anymore because it has something adjacent to it. Once you move the fruit the tree will grow like normal again though.



Thanks! I’m going to give that a try.


----------



## RileyRose

I started playing acnh on my bfs switch so when I got my own switch I had to start over. The account and island is still on my bfs switch so will it mess up my new island on my switch if I use the old island on my bfs switch? Probably a dumb question lol but the items I got from pocket camp are on that one and I wanted to use the sign on my new island.


----------



## Keone

Does anyone know about the effects of Time Travelling backwards? Specifically if I have an empty plot right now, will time travelling back a few days cause a villager to move in?


----------



## xara

Keone said:


> Does anyone know about the effects of Time Travelling backwards? Specifically if I have an empty plot right now, will time travelling back a few days cause a villager to move in?



from personal experience, a new villager will definitely move in regardless of whether you time travel forward or backward


----------



## Keone

xara said:


> from personal experience, a new villager will definitely move in regardless of whether you time travel forward or backward


Thank you!!


----------



## Leebles

Since they allegedly patched the amiibo moveout glitch, could I keep swapping amiibo cards for two popular villagers and give them away/trade them every 3 days?


----------



## Katy88

Nook's has just opened for the day, so I've visited and the stock hasn't changed from yesterday? Exact same stuff for sale, and the one thing from the limited availability stand that I purchased still has a SOLD sign on it. I've never had this happen before, is it a bug? I haven't TTd.


----------



## Clock

What kinds of clothes can make a villager change their yoga/excercise attire? I want to change some of them.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Anyone see any discussion about what last night's patch actually did? Have the most recent duping glitches been patched? What about any other bugs people have had issues with? I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Apom94

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> If you're having trouble finding it, feel free to message me, and I can let you catalog my ACNH Switch!  : D


Aw thank yu so much ! Need to sel my turnips at a decent price and I might take yu up on that offer !


----------



## piske

is there any real detriment to not having every personality type on your island? i don’t particularly want an uchi or a smug.


----------



## jiojiop

RileyRose said:


> I started playing acnh on my bfs switch so when I got my own switch I had to start over. The account and island is still on my bfs switch so will it mess up my new island on my switch if I use the old island on my bfs switch? Probably a dumb question lol but the items I got from pocket camp are on that one and I wanted to use the sign on my new island.


It won't mess up your old island because the saves are stored on the Switch console, so each one has a separate save file.

If you can't redownload those items on your new switch you can always transfer them. If you have a digital copy of the game, make a 2nd player character on your old island on your bf's switch and pick up the items. Then visit your new island on your new switch (playing under your account) using a Dodo code (you can't use local play). and drop the items off at your new island.

If you have a physical copy of the game, you'll need another person to help you do the transfer. You simply play the old Switch and visit a friend, drop off the items at their town. Then you transfer the cart to your new Switch and visit that friend to pick up the items.

By the way, after all that you might want to consider changing which switch is set to your Primary Console. Keep in mind you can only change it every 6 months iirc. Your non-primary switch always needs an internet connection to play your games. Your primary switch can play games offline and any account on your primary switch can play your downloaded games.



Katy88 said:


> Nook's has just opened for the day, so I've visited and the stock hasn't changed from yesterday? Exact same stuff for sale, and the one thing from the limited availability stand that I purchased still has a SOLD sign on it. I've never had this happen before, is it a bug? I haven't TTd.



You sure you didn't TT in the past? Going back to a day you already played will do that. I've seen people say that a fix is to TT back at least a week. Then TT forward day by day to get back to current date.



DJStarstryker said:


> Anyone see any discussion about what last night's patch actually did? Have the most recent duping glitches been patched? What about any other bugs people have had issues with? I haven't seen anything yet.


Yep it patched the mail dupe glitch, though some people say the 1x1 physical item glitch is still active. There was a discussion about it late last night apparently.



fens said:


> is there any real detriment to not having every personality type on your island? i don’t particularly want an uchi or a smug.


Yes, you won't get all the emotes and you'll have trouble getting all the diy recipes if you don't have them all. For example, having seen people offer up their towns for crafting villagers, I believe that Smugs make decoy ducks, while Snootys make palm tree lamps and coconut juice, and Jocks make beehives. I did get the coconut juice diy in a bottle though, so you're not entirely sol if you bar em from your island.


----------



## piske

jiojiop said:


> Yes, you won't get all the emotes and you'll have trouble getting all the diy recipes if you don't have them all. For example, having seen people offer up their towns for crafting villagers, I believe that Smugs make decoy ducks, while Snootys make palm tree lamps and coconut juice, and Jocks make beehives. I did get the coconut juice diy in a bottle though, so you're not entirely sol if you bar em from your island.



oh i didn’t know that...hmm i could just buy missing DIYs but no way around the emote thing :T thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Sharksheep

What is the cooldown for when a villager asks to move out? And when does the cooldown start? The last time someone asks and you say yes or when the last new villager move in?


----------



## marea

How many DIYs can i get from my villagers in a single day? and what times would be best to check on them so i can get as much as available per day?


----------



## GEEBRASS

Sharksheep said:


> What is the cooldown for when a villager asks to move out? And when does the cooldown start? The last time someone asks and you say yes or when the last new villager move in?



I don't think a specific cooldown has been datamined. Average seems to be about every two weeks someone will ask if they should move, but I had one this week and one last week.


----------



## Lars

i have 10 villagers.

can i go to someone else's town to get a villager ( that lives there, and is in boxes ) to move to my town?


----------



## xara

Lars said:


> i have 10 villagers.
> 
> can i go to someone else's town to get a villager ( that lives there, and is in boxes ) to move to my town?



no


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Apom94 said:


> Aw thank yu so much ! Need to sel my turnips at a decent price and I might take yu up on that offer !



Sure! Feel free to PM me whenever if you'd like to catalog the Switch.



marea said:


> How many DIYs can i get from my villagers in a single day? and what times would be best to check on them so i can get as much as available per day?



You can get 3 at most per day. I'm not sure if it's confirmed, but I'm pretty sure that it's linked to how many villagers you have by multiples of 3. So if you have 3 villagers, you get 1. If you have 6 villagers, you get 2. And you need 9 villagers to get the maximum of 3 DIYs per day. They seem to craft for ~3 hours from the time that you first load up the save. So when you first load up the save for the day, you'll want to check for crafters. Then 3 hours later, check again to see if they've changed, and repeat.


----------



## magicalcow

If my friend starts a new island & TT's back to March 20th, will I run into any bugs/glitches when I go visit them?  Conversely, could traveling to my present-day island mess them up in any way?

Thanks for helping a TT newbie <3


----------



## xara

magicalcow said:


> If my friend starts a new island & TT's back to March 20th, will I run into any bugs/glitches when I go visit them?  Conversely, could traveling to my present-day island mess them up in any way?
> 
> Thanks for helping a TT newbie <3



you won’t run into any glitches - visiting an island that’s on a different dare has no effect on your island or save file c:


----------



## KimvW

I am new to these boards and see some people looking/offering to catalogue items. What is this and how does this exactly work?


----------



## Sefyre

KimvW said:


> I am new to these boards and see some people looking/offering to catalogue items. What is this and how does this exactly work?



Cataloging is the process of picking up items that aren't owned and then dropping them again.

This process registers the item in the player's in-game catalog which will then let them buy it on their own. 

Also, welcome to the boards!


----------



## KimvW

Ah, so if you go to another players' island and pick stuff up it will be in your catalogue even if you drop it down and don't take it with you to your own island?

I didn't know that, thanks! 

I assume this doesn't work for items you would normally have to DIY?


----------



## djc3791

KimvW said:


> Ah, so if you go to another players' island and pick stuff up it will be in your catalogue even if you drop it down and don't take it with you to your own island?
> 
> I didn't know that, thanks!
> 
> I assume this doesn't work for items you would normally have to DIY?


Diy products will show up on your catalog, but they won't be orderable, meaning you can see them in the list, but it will say not for sale next to the item name.

There are also many non-orderable items that aren't diy products, like Sahara wallpapers and floorings, or a couple of K.K. songs.


----------



## KimvW

Ah understood, thank you guys


----------



## Iris_T

Hi! I have a doubt, I gifted an umbrella to my villager the other day, and today she seem to have two of them in her house? I'm used to see how they put some stuff inside randomly but I don't get why there's two, is this supposed to happen? It can be fixed?


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Ok so I have max villagers Gayle is in my campsite and I want her to move in and replace cherry but she keeps saying Melba so I went to talk to Melba then I saw cherry wanted to move out so I said yes then went up to talk to Gayle and she is still saying Melba what can I do ???


----------



## nageki

KimvW said:


> I am new to these boards and see some people looking/offering to catalogue items. What is this and how does this exactly work?


instead of permanently buying/selling an item, cataloguing is when you pick up an item off the ground then drop it straight away - that way, since youve held it, you will be able to order the item yourself from your catalogue (in the ATM in your resident services building). super useful for expensive items e.g. grand pianos, or when its a full set with items you want to buy several of e.g the diner sets!!

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



ACNH_walnut said:


> Ok so I have max villagers Gayle is in my campsite and I want her to move in and replace cherry but she keeps saying Melba so I went to talk to Melba then I saw cherry wanted to move out so I said yes then went up to talk to Gayle and she is still saying Melba what can I do ???


i think if you ask a campsite villager to kick someone else out it's a seperate process from villagers asking to move out on their own....whoever gayle kicks out will be put into boxes on the same day, while cherry will wait until tomorrow to be in boxes. if you said yes and melba's already in boxes then i think youre too late sorry 
if you said no and melba's not in boxes, try this: save and quit your game and keep on asking gayle to move in and see who she picks...force quit the game without saving if she wants to kick out a villager you want to keep (you have to do this fast so it doesnt autosave). its tedious but just keep trying and trying til she chooses someone you dont want to keep!


----------



## yeolgi

Can anyone experienced in TT help me out please?

So I TT-ed ahead one day at a time to spawn the moving out bubble on my villagers, and along the way I met Merengue (campsite - 24th May). I invited her and went through the whole process i.e. sold lot, Merengue moving in.

Once I had a thought bubble on one of my villagers I was willing to let go, I said yes and then saved the game before returning to present day (23th May).

My question is: will anything happen at my campsite tomorrow? I'm fine with not getting another random campsite visitor, I'm just worried of the possibility of a glitch or error happening that will mess up Merengue or my other villager who is supposed to be in boxes.


----------



## Chea

When villagers ask to catch a fish or a bug, will they display it in their houses?
I'd also like to know if it happens the same when they ask you to buy a fish or a bug.


----------



## coderp

I gifted Octavian a Nova Light yesterday, since his house is space themed and I wanted to see if he'd use it... Just checked, and he has two????? I am 99% sure he doesn't have one normally, so where did he get the second one???


----------



## Miss Misty

Chea said:


> When villagers ask to catch a fish or a bug, will they display it in their houses?
> I'd also like to know if it happens the same when they ask you to buy a fish or a bug.


Not all of the time, but there is a good chance that they will. It's random what all they display out of the stuff you give them (regardless of how they acquire it from you), but a rule of thumb is don't give them anything that can be placed if you don't want them to place it.


----------



## Chea

Miss Misty said:


> Not all of the time, but there is a good chance that they will. It's random what all they display out of the stuff you give them (regardless of how they acquire it from you), but a rule of thumb is don't give them anything that can be placed if you don't want them to place it.


That's sad because I wanted to grant their whishes   I guess I won't.

Thank you for the answer!


----------



## Miss Misty

Chea said:


> That's sad because I wanted to grant their whishes   I guess I won't.
> 
> Thank you for the answer!


I know it sucks. I typically do the requests for villagers if I dislike their interiors or if I plan on getting rid of them anyway. As far as I know, it doesn't decrease your friendship to decline the requests, at least.


----------



## Sicariana

Are there any design types villagers won't wear if put up in able sisters? For example, I know male villagers won't wear dresses... are there any clothing types either gender won't wear?


----------



## Saah

Leebles said:


> Since they allegedly patched the amiibo moveout glitch, could I keep swapping amiibo cards for two popular villagers and give them away/trade them every 3 days?


Yep!


yeolgi said:


> Can anyone experienced in TT help me out please?
> 
> So I TT-ed ahead one day at a time to spawn the moving out bubble on my villagers, and along the way I met Merengue (campsite - 24th May). I invited her and went through the whole process i.e. sold lot, Merengue moving in.
> 
> Once I had a thought bubble on one of my villagers I was willing to let go, I said yes and then saved the game before returning to present day (23th May).
> 
> My question is: will anything happen at my campsite tomorrow? I'm fine with not getting another random campsite visitor, I'm just worried of the possibility of a glitch or error happening that will mess up Merengue or my other villager who is supposed to be in boxes.


Nope!


Sicariana said:


> Are there any design types villagers won't wear if put up in able sisters? For example, I know male villagers won't wear dresses... are there any clothing types either gender won't wear?


None that I know of, but I've never had a villager wear my non-pro design displayed as a shirt.


Iris_T said:


> Hi! I have a doubt, I gifted an umbrella to my villager the other day, and today she seem to have two of them in her house? I'm used to see how they put some stuff inside randomly but I don't get why there's two, is this supposed to happen? It can be fixed?
> 
> View attachment 264224





coderp said:


> I gifted Octavian a Nova Light yesterday, since his house is space themed and I wanted to see if he'd use it... Just checked, and he has two????? I am 99% sure he doesn't have one normally, so where did he get the second one???


Yeah, it's a new glitch.


----------



## Iris_T

Saah said:


> Yeah, it's a new glitch.


Thanks for your answer, hopefully it gets patched or that pink umbrellas are going to haunt me, sigh...


----------



## coderp

Saah said:


> Yep!
> 
> Nope!
> 
> None that I know of, but I've never had a villager wear my non-pro design displayed as a shirt.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a new glitch.


Interesting. I actually really like him having two nova lights, I was gonna give him another and maybe starry garland...

I guess thats another question I have, is there any rule for what villagers will/wont place in their home? I want to give Zell a white rose rug but I gave one to Whitney and she never placed it


----------



## Ras

ACNH_walnut said:


> Ok so I have max villagers Gayle is in my campsite and I want her to move in and replace cherry but she keeps saying Melba so I went to talk to Melba then I saw cherry wanted to move out so I said yes then went up to talk to Gayle and she is still saying Melba what can I do ???



Since you let the convo finish, she’s locked on Melba. You can either let her replace Melba or you’ll just have to let Gayle go. No need to talk to Melba as that’s all handled by the game. Next time, you need to hit the Home button and close the game as soon as a name of someone you want to keep is said. Then, the name can change.


----------



## Braixen

Have a question concerning multiple islands!
Currently, I have 2 switches and 1 copy of NH. My primary switch has my main island on it, the only one I have made so far. What would happen if I put that same copy of NH in the other switch? Will it wipe the save data? Can I make a new island that's tied to the second switch? Do I need to buy another copy of NH for the second switch if I want a second island?

thanks for any help!! I really want to have a cycling island, but I want to be 100% before I do anything because I'd be devastated if my current island got wiped


----------



## Saah

coderp said:


> Interesting. I actually really like him having two nova lights, I was gonna give him another and maybe starry garland...
> 
> I guess thats another question I have, is there any rule for what villagers will/wont place in their home? I want to give Zell a white rose rug but I gave one to Whitney and she never placed it


Rugs, wallpapers, flooring, wall-mounted furniture (excluding doorplates), or edible items. It seems you can gift a villager a wall-mounted item to make them take another wall-mounted item out of their walls, but they won't replace it.


Iris_T said:


> Thanks for your answer, hopefully it gets patched or that pink umbrellas are going to haunt me, sigh...


Actually I think even after it's patched the umbrellas will remain there, sorry! You can always replace them with furniture!


----------



## Sloom

Braixen said:


> Have a question concerning multiple islands!
> Currently, I have 2 switches and 1 copy of NH. My primary switch has my main island on it, the only one I have made so far. What would happen if I put that same copy of NH in the other switch? Will it wipe the save data? Can I make a new island that's tied to the second switch? Do I need to buy another copy of NH for the second switch if I want a second island?
> 
> thanks for any help!! I really want to have a cycling island, but I want to be 100% before I do anything because I'd be devastated if my current island got wiped



hi! I was also extremely anxious about this at first and honestly I can't believe I even went through with trying it.

but my brother let me create a second island temporarily (for a week) on his switch and I can 100% confirm that your save file will be completely safe after creating a new save file on a second switch! you'll be able to create a brand new island as usual, and once you take out the cartridge and put it back into your original switch everything will be peachy, both islands will be fully intact.

I switched between both islands often with no issues at all~


----------



## Iris_T

Saah said:


> Actually I think even after it's patched the umbrellas will remain there, sorry! You can always replace them with furniture!



I feared so...my only worry is that I might gift another furniture and she'll randomly choose something that's not the umbrellas and mess more her home. I happen to have her amiibo so I could kick her and bring her back, but I'll lose all the friendship I build up until now.  

Definetly not a fan of the random decorating of the villagers, I gifted Diana a lamp hoping she'll use her table or chimney but...


Spoiler: I guess the floor is good enough...sigh


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Ras said:


> Since you let the convo finish, she’s locked on Melba. You can either let her replace Melba or you’ll just have to let Gayle go. No need to talk to Melba as that’s all handled by the game. Next time, you need to hit the Home button and close the game as soon as a name of someone you want to keep is said. Then, the name can change.


It’s fine I let cherry move the someone gave me Gayle


----------



## Chea

Can we gift songs to villagers?


----------



## theravenboys

Can flowers grow on paths? I don’t think they can but I just want to confirm lol. I was wondering because I’m thinking about putting down paths around some of my flower patches to keep them from multiplying and getting out of control.


----------



## Sefyre

Chea said:


> Can we gift songs to villagers?


Yes you can!

I accidentally gifted one of my villagers a song and they told me it wasn't really their style but they'd give it a try.

Within a few days, she changed it back to her preferred.


----------



## Chea

Sefyre said:


> Yes you can!
> 
> I accidentally gifted one of my villagers a song and they told me it wasn't really their style but they'd give it a try.
> 
> Within a few days, she changed it back to her preferred.


Thank you!


----------



## Llunavale

theravenboys said:


> Can flowers grow on paths? I don’t think they can but I just want to confirm lol. I was wondering because I’m thinking about putting down paths around some of my flower patches to keep them from multiplying and getting out of control.


They can grow on dirt (regular and dark) and sand paths.
They can't grow on the stone, brick, terracota or wooden ones, though.
Also I wasn't sure about custom design paths so I just checked and they can't grow on these either.


----------



## theravenboys

Llunavale said:


> They can grow on dirt (regular and dark) and sand paths.
> They can't grow on the stone, brick, terracota or wooden ones, though.
> Also I wasn't sure about custom design paths so I just checked and they can't grow on these either.



Thank you! I’m putting down some custom paths around them so I’m glad to know that will keep them from growing


----------



## jamiesmile321

So I'm finally getting my last few villagers before my island is full. I want to make sure they're villagers that I love. I'm not as picky as other people, so I have a super long list of villagers I would take, but I do want to make sure I have the right villagers for me. I've seen people on YouTube who do villager hunting videos mention that they bought Nook Miles Tickets with bells, or that they sold items to get tickets. How exactly are they doing this? I want to get more tickets, but it takes a while for me to get miles, so if I could find other ways to get them, I would appreciate it.  If there's no way to do this, I'll probably just keep grinding for miles until I can get a lot of tickets.


----------



## starlightsong

jamiesmile321 said:


> So I'm finally getting my last few villagers before my island is full. I want to make sure they're villagers that I love. I'm not as picky as other people, so I have a super long list of villagers I would take, but I do want to make sure I have the right villagers for me. I've seen people on YouTube who do villager hunting videos mention that they bought Nook Miles Tickets with bells, or that they sold items to get tickets. How exactly are they doing this? I want to get more tickets, but it takes a while for me to get miles, so if I could find other ways to get them, I would appreciate it.  If there's no way to do this, I'll probably just keep grinding for miles until I can get a lot of tickets.


Pretty sure they’re just buying and selling from other users on this forum or another! There are many people online willing to sell their spare NMT in exchange for items and bells but the only way in-game is to exchange miles for them.


----------



## jamiesmile321

starlightsong said:


> Pretty sure they’re just buying and selling from other users on this forum or another! There are many people online willing to sell their spare NMT in exchange for items and bells but the only way in-game is to exchange miles for them.



That's really great to hear! I'm still relatively new to the game and the forum, but I'll definitely see if there's anyone I can sell to. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Epod

jamiesmile321 said:


> So I'm finally getting my last few villagers before my island is full. I want to make sure they're villagers that I love. I'm not as picky as other people, so I have a super long list of villagers I would take, but I do want to make sure I have the right villagers for me. I've seen people on YouTube who do villager hunting videos mention that they bought Nook Miles Tickets with bells, or that they sold items to get tickets. How exactly are they doing this? I want to get more tickets, but it takes a while for me to get miles, so if I could find other ways to get them, I would appreciate it.  If there's no way to do this, I'll probably just keep grinding for miles until I can get a lot of tickets.


Welcome to the forums! If you have a look on nook's cranny (one of the forum areas) there should be people offering nmts for other things  for example, some people will trade tbts (which are bells that you collect on these forums for posting etc, you currently have 27!) for nmts. I am new too so have been trading for lots of nmts to do mystery island tours. Feel free to drop me a message later if you're struggling to find any!


----------



## starlightsong

jamiesmile321 said:


> That's really great to hear! I'm still relatively new to the game and the forum, but I'll definitely see if there's anyone I can sell to. Thanks for the advice!


Best of luck! The market for nook miles tickets is honestly a bit messed up to say the least due to things like duping and hacking and people wanting exorbitant amounts for a certain cat villager, but if you’re looking to buy I’m sure you can find at least one person around here who’s willing to sell for a reasonable price. And if not then feel free to DM me if you need, I have a lot of extra tickets and really don’t need many bells.


----------



## OswinOswald

theravenboys said:


> Can anyone explain "rare" DIYs to me? I have a bunch of DIYs I want to sell but idk what is considered a "rare" DIY so I'm not sure how to price them. Are they rare because they're in-demand on the market or are they somehow more difficult to obtain in-game?
> 
> Also, this is more of a curiosity than anything, but does the sender of the message bottle affect the DIY? I think villager personality is tied to what type of DIY you get, right? So does the personality of the sender factor into that? (example: if you find a message bottle from Goldie, it can only contain DIYs normal villagers would give out.)


I've been wondering this too! I haven't found any data anywhere that indicates "rarity" (e.g. spawn rates) of DIYs yet, but my impression is people just mean DIYs that are popular. Although, I have noticed I have gotten villagers crafting some DIYs repeatedly, so maybe there are some that are more common. The ones that can be obtained from Tom Nook at the beginning of the game, or ones that can be bought from Timmy&Tommy I would classify as common. It may also be that some people tend to have fewer of a particular personality type on their island, so maybe it's harder to obtain certain recipes because fewer people have multiple smugs than they do normals, for example.
The popular DIYs I've noticed seem to be any kind of wreath or crown, the golden items, the ironwood items (and the cutting board). Seasonal DIYs (e.g. cherry blossom, mush, frozen, illuminated), Celeste recipes. I think the shell DIYs are nice as well. And there are a few random items that I think are cool, that I imagine other people do too (e.g. tiny library, umbrella stand, wooden bookshelf, stack of books, western and zen style stones, terrariums, bonzai)
As for the message in a bottle senders, I've been writing them down every day, although I haven't really been paying attention to personality types (because I don't remember everyone's type off the top of my head!), but just looking over the last 7 days, I would say YES, it does correlate with personality type of the sender.


----------



## Epod

How long do meteor showers last for? I've had one for ages now with maybe 100 shooting stars but kind of want to now go and do something else!


----------



## Saah

Epod said:


> How long do meteor showers last for? I've had one for ages now with maybe 100 shooting stars but kind of want to now go and do something else!


Until 4AM, but you can go do something else because the daily star fragment limit on your own island is 40. There's no reason to keep wishing unless you want to get the nook miles achievement.


----------



## Epod

Saah said:


> Until 4AM, but you can go do something else because the daily star fragment limit on your own island is 40. There's no reason to keep wishing unless you want to get the nook miles achievement.


Thank you! Glad I didnt sit here all night wishing on them


----------



## jamiesmile321

I'm in a bit of a pickle right now. I accidentally reserved a spot for a house plot at night! I didn't realize that there aren't any villagers on mystery islands at night, so I didn't know. My question is: will I still have time tomorrow morning to hunt for villagers or will the plot already be sold in the morning? For context, I already have two other plots that are already sold, and a few other villagers.


----------



## Saah

jamiesmile321 said:


> I'm in a bit of a pickle right now. I accidentally reserved a spot for a house plot at night! I didn't realize that there aren't any villagers on mystery islands at night, so I didn't know. My question is: will I still have time tomorrow morning to hunt for villagers or will the plot already be sold in the morning? For context, I already have two other plots that are already sold, and a few other villagers.


That's not true. If there aren't any villagers on your mystery tours, either the plot will be open tomorrow, or it has already been claimed. Could it be the plot you need to invite a camper to?


----------



## jamiesmile321

Saah said:


> That's not true. If there aren't any villagers on your mystery tours, either the plot will be open tomorrow, or it has already been claimed. Could it be the plot you need to invite a camper to?


I guess it might be open tomorrow. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. It's not sold, because it doesn't have the sold sticker on it, but there was no one on the islands at night. I just remember from past experience if you don't invite a villager from a mystery island in time, a random villager shows up, and I'm scared that it will be one that is ugly or mean or that I just don't vibe with. Will my plot be sold to a random villager by tomorrow, or will I still have time to hunt for villagers?


----------



## Patisserie

Who is your favorite villager? Why are they your favorite? I'm new to Animal Crossing  and  I've met few villagers here and there.  But, I've yet to "Zing" with one. So I'm genuinely interested to know about some peoples favorites and why.


----------



## xxcodexx

question: what would cause villagers to stop giving recipes? my friends town has this problem, no recipes at all at any time of the day. i thought his game might have been corrupted, but the game seems fine other than that. what would cause the villagers recipes to disappear?


----------



## Saah

Patisserie said:


> Who is your favorite villager? Why are they your favorite? I'm new to Animal Crossing  and  I've met few villagers here and there.  But, I've yet to "Zing" with one. So I'm genuinely interested to know about some peoples favorites and why.


Mostly it's because of the design. For example, I love Audie and Chief because they look like foxes, Bianca because I love her colors, and Judy because of her gradient fur. Then there's Knox and Sterling, who I want because their medieval theme fits with my medieval island; in AC:NL I wanted Coco, Lucky, and most red-eyed villagers because they fit with my hell theme. And then there's Molly and Roscoe, whom I love because they were my first villagers of their respective personalities in AC:NL or AC:NH - so basically, I pretty much imprinted on them. And Kyle and Pashmina I love because of their style in both clothes and decorating back in AC:NL.


----------



## Miss Misty

jamiesmile321 said:


> I guess it might be open tomorrow. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. It's not sold, because it doesn't have the sold sticker on it, but there was no one on the islands at night. I just remember from past experience if you don't invite a villager from a mystery island in time, a random villager shows up, and I'm scared that it will be one that is ugly or mean or that I just don't vibe with. Will my plot be sold to a random villager by tomorrow, or will I still have time to hunt for villagers?


You can only invite one villager a day from the islands. I saw on the previous page that you had a few plots that were sold, so if you invited someone already then it won't matter if you place a new plot down, you won't find anymore villagers on the islands.


----------



## mirukushake

You can invite amiibo after the third time you've invited them, correct? So as long as I don't invite them to live on my island the third time, I can keep scanning them and invite them sometime after that?


----------



## Red Cat

xxcodexx said:


> question: what would cause villagers to stop giving recipes? my friends town has this problem, no recipes at all at any time of the day. i thought his game might have been corrupted, but the game seems fine other than that. what would cause the villagers recipes to disappear?


How long has he not had any villagers crafting? I have some days when no villager is crafting. It may just be bad luck.


----------



## misstayleigh

potentially a silly q, but do we know if additional shops/NPCs are anticipated to be added/when that might be? I'm thinking of Brewster in particular, and I know Redd recently was added. I miss that coffeeshop!!


----------



## xara

misstayleigh said:


> potentially a silly q, but do we know if additional shops/NPCs are anticipated to be added/when that might be? I'm thinking of Brewster in particular, and I know Redd recently was added. I miss that coffeeshop!!



i’m assuming a few npcs will be added with each big update but i’m not sure about shops - there was some brewster-related dialogue prior to the nature day update so maybe he’ll be added in the summer update that’ll likely drop sometime in june-july?


----------



## yeolgi

Is there a glitch currently where if you gift your villagers an item, 2 of it appears in their house? I've been seeing it mentioned here and there, and if that's the case I'll just stick to gifting foreign fruit until this issue is fixed.


----------



## courtky

yeolgi said:


> Is there a glitch currently where if you gift your villagers an item, 2 of it appears in their house? I've been seeing it mentioned here and there, and if that's the case I'll just stick to gifting foreign fruit until this issue is fixed.


I've been gifting every day and I usually gift furniture. I just got Tia not too long ago and I gave her her first gift which was a panda bear and noticed later she had two in her house so I thought she already had one as her default. Googled after reading this and her default house does not have one! Guess there is a glitch then? She's the only one I've seen it happen too, though!


----------



## Sefyre

Hey everyone!

Ever since the last update, my Player 2 can't find their wasps or item from a tree.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Uffe

Not a question, but a little fact I learned today. If you look at your map in full screen, there are dotted lines that create squares on your island. Each square on your map is 16 x 16, except when they're reaching the furthest (the small sections of grass and mostly the beach) northern, eastern, southern, and western parts of your island. I thought I'd share this in case people are worried that they might be using up too much space on their island.


----------



## Epod

If your villager moves to someone else's island and then moves back to your island (e.g. to get their proper house if they were a starting villager) will they still remember you? Will the friendship level you got to still be the same? or does it reset and you have to start from scratch?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Epod said:


> If your villager moves to someone else's island and then moves back to your island (e.g. to get their proper house if they were a starting villager) will they still remember you? Will the friendship level you got to still be the same? or does it reset and you have to start from scratch?



They'll definitely still remember you. I'm not sure if the friendship level is exactly the same, but it definitely doesn't reset; people who've done this have said that they were able to give gifts to their villagers immediately. Presumably, the friendship level just stays the same.


----------



## Gunner

Does anyone know if you can evict a villager before they've moved in? (i.e. I recruit someone on a random island, can I evict them today with an amiibo card or do I need to wait till tomorrow?)


----------



## xara

Gunner said:


> Does anyone know if you can evict a villager before they've moved in? (i.e. I recruit someone on a random island, can I evict them today with an amiibo card or do I need to wait till tomorrow?)



i’m assuming you’ll have to wait until they’ve completely moved in but i’m not entirely sure ;;


----------



## Ras

What are all the items you can give that will not alter a villager or their house?


----------



## xxcodexx

Red Cat: the recipes have been missing for about 2 weeks now. im wondering if his other friend whos town he visits may have given him a fake item or something? he doesnt time travel, but he does visit other peoples islands that have a large number of friends and trade items. could that be the reason that maybe the other friend gave him a hacked item or something?


----------



## Patisserie

I just found out about the Sanrio characters. Why were they excluded from New Horizons? They look really cute. Is it something like they're going to be added in a patch? Or some legal issues?


----------



## jiojiop

misstayleigh said:


> potentially a silly q, but do we know if additional shops/NPCs are anticipated to be added/when that might be? I'm thinking of Brewster in particular, and I know Redd recently was added. I miss that coffeeshop!!


It's been strongly hinted at twice. The first was before the game's release, the title "MuseumCafe" was in the game files, and more recently with new character dialog. You can read about it here. Just before the patch dropped that added in Redd and Leif, dataminers found references not just to museum upgrades and the return of bushes (which happened with the patch), but also references to diving and 32 new seafood items (clam is the 1st of 33) as well as farming (tomatoes, wheat, sugar cane, potatoes, carrots, and pumpkins).

There seems to be a LOT planned down the pipeline for updates. Nintendo just seems to be pacing out the content so our islands develop slowly and aren't gentrified overnight =P



yeolgi said:


> Is there a glitch currently where if you gift your villagers an item, 2 of it appears in their house? I've been seeing it mentioned here and there, and if that's the case I'll just stick to gifting foreign fruit until this issue is fixed.


Yes there is. Saah addressed this a few pages back here.


Sefyre said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Ever since the last update, my Player 2 can't find their wasps or item from a tree.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


This happens to me when I'm playing coop. Are you doing that while shaking trees?



Ras said:


> What are all the items you can give that will not alter a villager or their house?


Anything wall-mounted, wallpaper, flooring, and rugs. Two really easily-craftable ones that give you max gift points are the iron wall lamp and hanging terrarium


xxcodexx said:


> Red Cat: the recipes have been missing for about 2 weeks now. im wondering if his other friend whos town he visits may have given him a fake item or something? he doesnt time travel, but he does visit other peoples islands that have a large number of friends and trade items. could that be the reason that maybe the other friend gave him a hacked item or something?


This happened to me when I hadn't actually saved and quit the game in a while. Has he tried save-quitting the game and reloading it? I normally just put my game to sleep and continue the next day.

Also keep in mind that villagers start crafting for about 3 hours based upon you first starting up the game for the day. So for example if he starts up the game in the morning to just check for his bottle and puts the game to sleep after that, then starts it up again at night more than 9 hours later, maybe this could cause the villagers to all be done crafting? I'm not sure if sleeping the system pauses the 3 hour cycle.


----------



## xxcodexx

jiojiop: i dont know if he saves and quits or not, i will ask him about that. he gets up VERY early in the morning *3am* and starts to play around that time as well. he does take breaks during the day but goes to bed at 4pm so hes never awake during the evening. you might have a point about not closing out the game though so thanks for that! he did give me one of the items that his friend gave him *the beehive* but my game gives me 3-4 recipes from villagers everyday not including the beach and balloon ones.


----------



## Sefyre

@jiojiop

Re: Missing Daily Wasps and Tree Items

I'm not playing co-op when this happens and in case it's relevant, I also don't time travel.

Basically, what seems to be happening ever since the last update is that whoever logs in first on a new day gets all the items from the trees - 5 wasps, 2 items - plus 1 bottle and the person who logs in next gets nothing from the trees and 1 bottle.

Before the update, each player got wasps and an item - not necessarily 5 and 2, but at least 3 and 1.

I've now seen and documented this pattern repeating itself for 3 days straight - if the first player who logs in shakes all the trees, then they get 5 wasps, 2 items, 15 of the 100 bell trees, then the next player gets nothing - and I don't know what's going on or how to troubleshoot.

Also, people are reporting getting a second wind of bottles - a second bottle 12 hours apart - and that's never happened, either.


----------



## Le Ham

Anyone know if entering a villager's house and then leaving without talking to them affects friendship points?


----------



## Namaka

I had a question about gifting villagers furniture. I’m wanting to remodel one of my villagers houses. I notice that each villager has a max of 8 items in their house. I don’t have any of my original villagers so all of their houses are the upgraded versions.

I’m curious if anyone knows if the furniture replacement is random?

Say I give them a different bed, will it replace the bed they have in their house? Or could it replace something else and then they’ll have two beds?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Yee said:


> Anyone know if entering a villager's house and then leaving without talking to them affects friendship points?



That won't affect friendship points. If you want proof, dataminers figured out the friendship mechanics. 



Namaka said:


> I had a question about gifting villagers furniture. I’m wanting to remodel one of my villagers houses. I notice that each villager has a max of 8 items in their house. I don’t have any of my original villagers so all of their houses are the upgraded versions.
> 
> I’m curious if anyone knows if the furniture replacement is random?
> 
> Say I give them a different bed, will it replace the bed they have in their house? Or could it replace something else and then they’ll have two beds?



It's not strictly random per se, but it's a bit complicated. You can read a whole document of datamined mechanics for furniture replacement if you want to get super into it.

To summarize, if a villager has an empty spot in the room, they'll prioritize adding furniture there. Otherwise, they'll replace furniture at random. So they can definitely have two beds at once. I gave my starter Jock a bed to replace his sleeping bag, and he ended up displaying both beds. Then I gave him another 2x1 item, and he replaced the actual bed while keeping the sleeping bag. OTL

There's also a handful of items that can't ever be replaced or placed and a few other caveats. Notably, a bunch of the larger stereo systems won't ever be displayed, for some reason.


----------



## Namaka

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> That won't affect friendship points. If you want proof, dataminers figured out the friendship mechanics.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not strictly random per se, but it's a bit complicated. You can read a whole document of datamined mechanics for furniture replacement if you want to get super into it.
> 
> To summarize, if a villager has an empty spot in the room, they'll prioritize adding furniture there. Otherwise, they'll replace furniture at random. So they can definitely have two beds at once. I gave my starter Jock a bed to replace his sleeping bag, and he ended up displaying both beds. Then I gave him another 2x1 item, and he replaced the actual bed while keeping the sleeping bag. OTL
> 
> There's also a handful of items that can't ever be replaced or placed and a few other caveats. Notably, a bunch of the larger stereo systems won't ever be displayed, for some reason.



That’s a shame. Seems like too much work for it to be actually rewarding.


----------



## 0kamu0

Can I use fences indoors?


----------



## Park Lee

Does anyone know what triggers those diys you can "come up with" yourself? I've gotten 5 garbage diys that way - by fishing up a bunch of trash, and I'm wondering why I cant get the other three garbage diys? I have been fishing over a hundred trash on the trash island, no new diy came up. Garbage wall/flooring n Succulent plant are still missing. Please help, thank you.


----------



## Nia

I have a question about a campsite villager moving in! It's a bit of a specific situation but I'm really hoping someone can help me out   

I had lolly in boxes today at the same time a campsite villager was visiting. Lolly has now been adopted so her house is still there, but she is not. I want to invite my campsite villager Gala, but I wanted to know first if she will still kick out a random villager, or if she will ask to take lolly's spot, even though lolly's house is still there. I want to invite gala but not if she will take lolly's plot, which I want to be open so I can go island hopping tomorrow!


----------



## Ras

I don't think she would be able to take Lolly's house in that situation. You should be safe, but just remember that if you don't want to lose the person she first names, hit the Home button and close the game without advancing beyond her naming the name. You'll have to go through the song-and-dance about moving again, but she will change who she will name.


----------



## misstayleigh

Feeling like a dingleberry for asking another silly q, but is there a consensus for TBT:IGB right now? I'd like to sell some of my TBT for IGB but I don't know what's going for what in a 1:1 ratio


----------



## Nia

Ras said:


> I don't think she would be able to take Lolly's house in that situation. You should be safe, but just remember that if you don't want to lose the person she first names, hit the Home button and close the game without advancing beyond her naming the name. You'll have to go through the song-and-dance about moving again, but she will change who she will name.


Awesome, thank you so much for the quick response!! I knew you could reset who the campsite villager asks to move out, but not when to reset, so thank you for that tip as well!


----------



## Sefyre

Park Lee said:


> Does anyone know what triggers those diys you can "come up with" yourself? I've gotten 5 garbage diys that way - by fishing up a bunch of trash, and I'm wondering why I cant get the other three garbage diys? I have been fishing over a hundred trash on the trash island, no new diy came up. Garbage wall/flooring n Succulent plant are still missing. Please help, thank you.


Hi there!

You need to fish up an old tin can to trigger both the succulent plant DIY and the recycled thumb piano DIY and then also the wall and flooring DIY.

It's a small-ish shadow.

Edit: You may need to fish up multiple cans to trigger each of the DIYs. I triggered succulent first and then later on when I caught another tin can, I triggered the recycled thumb piano.


----------



## Park Lee

Sefyre said:


> Hi there!
> 
> You need to fish up an old tin can to trigger both the succulent plant DIY and the recycled thumb piano DIY and then also the wall and flooring DIY.
> 
> It's a small-ish shadow.


I fished up over 100 old tin can on trash island, but it didnt trigger, is that normal? Are there any limitation for getting these diys? Do I have to fish some fish in between or I can only trigger once a day?

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Sefyre said:


> Hi there!
> 
> You need to fish up an old tin can to trigger both the succulent plant DIY and the recycled thumb piano DIY and then also the wall and flooring DIY.
> 
> It's a small-ish shadow.
> 
> Edit: You may need to fish up multiple cans to trigger each of the DIYs. I triggered succulent first and then later on when I caught another tin can, I triggered the recycled thumb piano.


Did you learn em on the same date?


----------



## Sefyre

Park Lee said:


> I fished up over 100 old tin can on trash island, but it didnt trigger, is that normal? Are there any limitation for getting these diys? Do I have to fish some fish in between or I can only trigger once a day?


I know that at least for the wall and flooring DIYs, I spent a bit of time on trash island (like you) catching trash before it triggered.

By that point though, I already knew the succulent, recycled piano, tire toy, and stack of tires DIYs and when I went to trash island, I learned the bags of trash, wall, and floor DIYs.

Specifically for the succulent and recycled thumb can piano, I learned the succulent first when I caught my first tin can and then after a few more tin cans, I got the piano DIY.

Did you get the boots DIY when you caught your first boot?

Edit: I was able to learn trash bags, wall, and floor DIY on one trip to Trash Island. I also learned the succulent and boot recipe on the same day as well, but on my own island on a different date. So, if there's a limitation, I don't personally know about it.


	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020

Edit: Stupid automerge!

New / Different Question From Me:

After you get your guaranteed smug villager, is there a guaranteed order of personalities that will show up at your campsite for slots 7 and 8 (Snooty and Cranky)?

I already have my smug and recently had a Normal show up and now an Uchi shows up and I'm getting frustrated.

My friend got their Snooty and then their Cranky at their campsite and so I kind of assumed that getting each personality was / is part of the natural game progression.


----------



## Clock

Is there a way to reset a villager that sold a plot like NL?


----------



## 5cm/s

Crossing123 said:


> Is there a way to reset a villager that sold a plot like NL?


no, unfortunately, once there's a sold sign on the plot, that villager is going to move in for sure

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Sefyre said:


> New / Different Question From Me:
> 
> After you get your guaranteed smug villager, is there a guaranteed order of personalities that will show up at your campsite for slots 7 and 8 (Snooty and Cranky)?
> 
> I already have my smug and recently had a Normal show up and now an Uchi shows up and I'm getting frustrated.
> 
> My friend got their Snooty and then their Cranky at their campsite and so I kind of assumed that getting each personality was / is part of the natural game progression.


no, after the 6th villager (smug), there are no personality locks. you'll have to find snooties and crankies on your own


----------



## Emmsey

Okay I checked the FAQ's but I couldn't see exactly what I was after. A villager has questioned whether they should move out today I've said yes. How soon should i start looking on islands for a newbie? Do I need to wait until tomorrow until she is actually in boxes or will it work if she has declared her intentions today? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bethboj

Emmsey said:


> Okay I checked the FAQ's but I couldn't see exactly what I was after. A villager has questioned whether they should move out today I've said yes. How soon should i start looking on islands for a newbie? Do I need to wait until tomorrow until she is actually in boxes or will it work if she has declared her intentions today? Thanks in advance!


I think you have to wait until she has actually left before villagers will turn up on islands. So day after tomorrow? 
I would test it but currently trying to get a villager to ping me to move lol


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Emmsey said:


> Okay I checked the FAQ's but I couldn't see exactly what I was after. A villager has questioned whether they should move out today I've said yes. How soon should i start looking on islands for a newbie? Do I need to wait until tomorrow until she is actually in boxes or will it work if she has declared her intentions today? Thanks in advance!



You'll actually have to wait until the villager has moved out fully and the plot is empty to go island hopping. Day 1 is them asking to leave. Day 2 is in boxes and moving out. Day 3 is them having moved out fully, the plot is empty, and you can invite another villager.


----------



## Park Lee

Sefyre said:


> I know that at least for the wall and flooring DIYs, I spent a bit of time on trash island (like you) catching trash before it triggered.
> 
> By that point though, I already knew the succulent, recycled piano, tire toy, and stack of tires DIYs and when I went to trash island, I learned the bags of trash, wall, and floor DIYs.
> 
> Specifically for the succulent and recycled thumb can piano, I learned the succulent first when I caught my first tin can and then after a few more tin cans, I got the piano DIY.
> 
> Did you get the boots DIY when you caught your first boot?
> 
> Edit: I was able to learn trash bags, wall, and floor DIY on one trip to Trash Island. I also learned the succulent and boot recipe on the same day as well, but on my own island on a different date. So, if there's a limitation, I don't personally know about it.


I went to trash island again, n fished up another 100 tin can... still didnt trigger. What have I done wrong or whats missing.  Im so close to 595diys...


----------



## Meira

Probably a weird question, but does anyone know how to change the controls in AC?
I prefer using the left D-pad to move around as opposed to using the joycon.


----------



## thisisausername

Is the villager house glitch fixed? the one where you moved a villager’s house to a different location and then when someone tried to enter you could see the player get teleported before the black transition thingy finished.

I want to move a villager’s house but only if someone who has moved a villagers house recently can tell me if it’s fixed!


----------



## C-bassExtinctionOrdinance

On villager trading posts here I've seen people referring to villagers as original. What does this mean, acquired in-game and not from an amiibo card? Or is it about having all the original furnishings?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

C-bassExtinctionOrdinance said:


> On villager trading posts here I've seen people referring to villagers as original. What does this mean, acquired in-game and not from an amiibo card? Or is it about having all the original furnishings?



Generally, it means having original furnishings (no additional furniture/bugs/fish/etc., no removed furniture) and no additional clothes/custom designed clothes. Some people include catchphrase, but the catchphrase should reset upon moving to a new town. At least, that's my experience with adopting anyway.


----------



## usa-chan

thisisausername said:


> Is the villager house glitch fixed? the one where you moved a villager’s house to a different location and then when someone tried to enter you could see the player get teleported before the black transition thingy finished.
> 
> I want to move a villager’s house but only if someone who has moved a villagers house recently can tell me if it’s fixed!


hi! i never heard of that glitch, but recently i've been moving around all of my villagers, and that's never happened, so you should be safe.


----------



## J087

So I visited my mystery island for the first time with the free ticket you get from Nook. But I disliked the villager I found there. Will there be new villagers if I'd go back there multiple times today, until I invite someone?


----------



## Ararera

J087 said:


> So I visited my mystery island for the first time with the free ticket you get from Nook. But I disliked the villager I found there. Will there be new villagers if I'd go back there multiple times today, until I invite someone?


My understanding is that no two Nook Miles tours are the same, so once you leave that island you won't return to it again. There should be a new villager candidate to choose from when you visit a new island, so I say give it a shot.


----------



## Sweetley

Is it possible that the latest moved in villager (= the 10th one) also get a thought bubble and ask to move out? Or can only one of the other nine villagers asking to move out? I got Flo from someone's void and she's the latest villager, pretty much stolen the free spot I had and I TT at the moment to move someone out again. Just wondering if there is a small chance for her to go too.

Also, is it true that no villager ask to move out when K.K. is on the island? I read that somewhere and never noticed this before...


----------



## OLoveLy

Pepperminterry said:


> Is it possible that the latest moved in villager (= the 10th one) also get a thought bubble and ask to move out? Or can only one of the other nine villagers asking to move out? I got Flo from someone's void and she's the latest villager, pretty much stolen the free spot I had and I TT at the moment to move someone out again. Just wondering if there is a small chance for her to go too.
> 
> Also, is it true that no villager ask to move out when K.K. is on the island? I read that somewhere and never noticed this before...



The last villager can move out.
And yes, if K.K. is on the island. They won't ask to move out.
If, I'm correct. ^^


----------



## Miss Misty

Pepperminterry said:


> Is it possible that the latest moved in villager (= the 10th one) also get a thought bubble and ask to move out? Or can only one of the other nine villagers asking to move out? I got Flo from someone's void and she's the latest villager, pretty much stolen the free spot I had and I TT at the moment to move someone out again. Just wondering if there is a small chance for her to go too.
> 
> Also, is it true that no villager ask to move out when K.K. is on the island? I read that somewhere and never noticed this before...


There's conflicting evidence about whether the 10th villager can move out. Ninji tweeted that it's impossible for the 10th villager to move, people replied saying their 10th villager has asked... If it is still possible, I'd try to do it sooner rather than later as the datamines indicate that the 10th villager should _not_ be able to request to move, so it'll likely end up being patched. You can also get an amiibo card if you want to selectively get rid of one villager.


----------



## Fluuffy

Does points from the bug off and fishing tourney carry over to the next event? Or do you have to start over from scratch to get the 1st place trophy when the event starts?


----------



## alpacac

Is Celeste guaranteed to visit each shooting star event? I read that she will always come during meteor showers (as announced by Isabelle) but I've genuinely run around every area of my town for 10mins straight and can't find her. Is the fact that K.K slider over right now (it's saturday for me) stopping her from visiting? ): I've also restarted my game and still can't find her


----------



## Dacroze

alpacac said:


> Is Celeste guaranteed to visit each shooting star event? I read that she will always come during meteor showers (as announced by Isabelle) but I've genuinely run around every area of my town for 10mins straight and can't find her. Is the fact that K.K slider over right now (it's saturday for me) stopping her from visiting? ): I've also restarted my game and still can't find her


No, she is not guaranteed and not even dependent on the shooting star event. She can also only come to your island once a week.


----------



## alpacac

Dacroze said:


> No, she is not guaranteed and not even dependent on the shooting star event. She can also only come to your island once a week.


ohhh omg thank you so much!! shouldn't have listened to those wikis lmao now i feel stupid for running around all that time


----------



## Story

KimvW said:


> I am new to these boards and see some people looking/offering to catalogue items. What is this and how does this exactly work?


In the Nook Shopping app you can order up to 5 items a day by just searching its name. But it will only be of items you have obtained. Once you have an item in your inventory either by buying it, being gifted it, or picking it up you now order that item using the nook app.

There are hundreds of items in New Horizons with many of them having even more color combinations that you will not usually find in your game. So, as a solution, people will allow others to catalogue their items (basically picking them up and then dropping them right away) so they can then order them from their nook app later. It’s also just a good thing to do so that you can always order that item if you ever decide in the future that you want it. 

How people charge for and run this service varies. But typically it is asked that you keep an empty inventory and don’t keep the items. Sometimes people will ask for swaps for items you have. 

Let me know if that makes sense.


----------



## Heyden

Fluuffy said:


> Does points from the bug off and fishing tourney carry over to the next event? Or do you have to start over from scratch to get the 1st place trophy when the event starts?


Yup, start from scratch, points don’t rollover.


----------



## Lars

i've been playing this game for 32 days now.
and i have talked to every islander twice a day, every day.
but today, after talking to the last villager, the counter didn't jump to 32, but stayed at 31, and i wonder why.
yesterday however there was an islander ( Patty ) who was in boxes. ( and yes i talked to her yesterday )

So why is the ''island togetherness'' counter still at 31, instead of 32?


----------



## pumpkinpudding

Hi everyone, wondering if someone can help me with an oddly specific problem I'm having 

So atm I have 2 islands one of which I only started a few days ago so currently only have 3 islanders (+ 1 more moving in tomorrow).

On my older island I have Lucky in his standard house, which I don't really like the interior of, so I'd like him to move in to my new town in the default lazy house.

I haven't completed the lazy house on my new island so there's no risk of a random moving, so I'd like to know, if I were to get him in boxes on my old island:

1. Would I be able to invite him to live on my new island?
And, if so, 2. If he moved into my new island from my old one would he have his proper house interior or would he move into the default lazy house?

If anyone can help out here I will be so so greatful! I'm scared to get him in boxes incase he wont move and then he's gone from both islands.


----------



## courtky

So uh I thought you could close the game when a campsite villager wants to kick someone you like out and they will pick someone else when you go back but... mine keeps picking the same person?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

courtky said:


> So uh I thought you could close the game when a campsite villager wants to kick someone you like out and they will pick someone else when you go back but... mine keeps picking the same person?



Did you make sure to close the game before the autosave? It only works if you exit out before the game autosaves; most people close the game immediately while still in the conversation, with the dialogue box showing the villager's name.

If the game has already autosaved, then you're locked into that one villager.


----------



## courtky

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Did you make sure to close the game before the autosave? It only works if you exit out before the game autosaves; most people close the game immediately while still in the conversation, with the dialogue box showing the villager's name.
> 
> If the game has already autosaved, then you're locked into that one villager.


Yeah it didn't autosave I closed as soon as I read the name  still going  to keep trying to see if it changes


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

courtky said:


> Yeah it didn't autosave I closed as soon as I read the name  still going  to keep trying to see if it changes



Hm... then I'm afraid that I don't know if something is going wrong or if it's just really bad RNG, or if I'm just not thinking of something.

I'm sure that if this mechanic got changed so that save scumming didn't work, we'd have heard about it by now.

Sorry I couldn't help! If you haven't done too many resets already, I'm hoping it's just bad RNG.


----------



## courtky

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hm... then I'm afraid that I don't know if something is going wrong or if it's just really bad RNG, or if I'm just not thinking of something.
> 
> I'm sure that if this mechanic got changed so that save scumming didn't work, we'd have heard about it by now.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help! If you haven't done too many resets already, I'm hoping it's just bad RNG.


It was bad RNG, he literally asked 10 times in a row for pompom to move out. I was about to just give up thinking I missed the autosave somehow but... he finally said scoot! Lol. Thanks for at least answering so I knew this wasn't patched!


----------



## Clock

Question, if you request a 2nd K.K. song, will you get another aircheck?
I'm not sure if this has changed compared to the other games.


----------



## djc3791

Question about the dreaded "Wuh-oh!"

When I get that, I usually try again right away, thinking that it sometimes takes awhile to get out of a conversation, or out of the dressing room, then if I get the Wuh-oh again I try to wait a minute assuming that I'm conflicting with someone else trying to enter that island, or exit it.

My question is whether or not it helps to completely leave the conversation,  then input the dodo code again, or if waiting 'in' the conversation is just as good, like does being in that conversation interfere with the other people traveling? Am I making any sense?


----------



## Ras

Is it true that you now get K.K. Birthday on your birthday, no matter what day it is? I just asked for K.K. to play it and he wouldn't (it's the Saturday just before my bday), but I don't want to request an alternate song until I'm sure I won't miss out.


----------



## Asarena

Ras said:


> Is it true that you now get K.K. Birthday on your birthday, no matter what day it is? I just asked for K.K. to play it and he wouldn't (it's the Saturday just before my bday), but I don't want to request an alternate song until I'm sure I won't miss out.



I believe so! My birthday was on Wednesday, and he was on my island that day and gave me K.K. Birthday~


----------



## Ras

Asarena said:


> I believe so! My birthday was on Wednesday, and he was on my island that day and gave me K.K. Birthday~



Thank you! I was able to get Farewell since I didn't have to worry about missing out. Happy birthday!


----------



## voltairenism

yall when the game triggers the wedding event??


----------



## Islandernewcomer64

My birthday is today! Is it ok to invite anyone on this site to my island on that day?


----------



## misstayleigh

RIPPPP to my luck because there are 2 villagers i want to move out, 2 others i wouldn't mind if they asked to move out... and of course the only ones that have thought about leaving are 2 i want to stay lol

today Kiki was thinking about moving but i swiftly said NOPE to that

how much longer until another villager asks to leave? </3 life would be so much easier with amiibos lol


----------



## voltairenism

voltairenism said:


> yall when the game triggers the wedding event??


it trigged, I needed to get to 5am to get isabelle's announcement lol


----------



## Red Cat

Islandernewcomer64 said:


> My birthday is today! Is it ok to invite anyone on this site to my island on that day?


You can invite anyone you want on any day you want including your birthday. Just be careful not to invite any shady people who may ruin your birthday.


----------



## Sparkling13121

I am so confused right now. I invited Lucky to my campsite and he requested a Mic Stand. Thankfully I had one around since I can't craft it and Lucky didn't give me a recipe. HOWEVER when I returned with the item he has not asked for it and I have no way to give it to him. HELP?


----------



## Ras

Sparkling13121 said:


> I am so confused right now. I invited Lucky to my campsite and he requested a Mic Stand. Thankfully I had one around since I can't craft it and Lucky didn't give me a recipe. HOWEVER when I returned with the item he has not asked for it and I have no way to give it to him. HELP?



The mic stand is a regular furniture item. I got one from a balloon today. Could it have been something similar that you do have the recipe for? I don’t know if he’ll repeat the name of the item.


----------



## Sparkling13121

> The mic stand is a regular furniture item. I got one from a balloon today. Could it have been something similar that you do have the recipe for? I don’t know if he’ll repeat the name of the item.


Yeah, that's another thing I found strange. Normally when a visitor request an item when you talk to them again they will say something like "How it going on getting me [ITEM]??" or something, but Lucky has not mentioned his request to me again even though I've talked to him dozens of times

ok, I restarted the game and now Lucky is asking for his request again and it's a craftable item this time, a Music Stand. I could have missred it, but it's still strange how he wasn't asking for the item in till I restarted the game.


----------



## ellienoise

Ok, so does anyone know how many miles you get for flying? like, sometimes I'll get to my island and my miles go up but I never seem to catch the ammount and I'm just super curious


----------



## Katie1313

It's been almost two months, and there hasn't been any shooting stars... I've been TTing night by night. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Saah

djc3791 said:


> Question about the dreaded "Wuh-oh!"
> 
> When I get that, I usually try again right away, thinking that it sometimes takes awhile to get out of a conversation, or out of the dressing room, then if I get the Wuh-oh again I try to wait a minute assuming that I'm conflicting with someone else trying to enter that island, or exit it.
> 
> My question is whether or not it helps to completely leave the conversation,  then input the dodo code again, or if waiting 'in' the conversation is just as good, like does being in that conversation interfere with the other people traveling? Am I making any sense?


Being in the conversation doesn't interfere with anyone, but as someone who's stopped people from coming in (because some people cough Saharah cough wouldn't shut up), waiting a minute might not help either. It just means everyone will have to wait while doing nothing until next time you try, and maybe if you wait a second too long the people in the island will think, "surely I'll have time to do X before that person tries again?" and you've got the same problem again.


voltairenism said:


> yall when the game triggers the wedding event??


Your clock needs to be synchronized to the internet, and it has to be past May in whatever timezone it's set to. then you need to close and reopen the game (you might need to do it twice if you weren't synchronized before), and your game version in-game should show up as 1.2.1c. Then go to Harvey's island, as far as I've seen there's absolutely no way of knowing the event is going on without going there.


ellienoise said:


> Ok, so does anyone know how many miles you get for flying? like, sometimes I'll get to my island and my miles go up but I never seem to catch the ammount and I'm just super curious


Either 800 or a random amount that can be 800.


Katie1313 said:


> It's been almost two months, and there hasn't been any shooting stars... I've been TTing night by night. Am I doing something wrong?


They can be pretty rare, and also very sparse. You'd have to TT hour by hour and stay at least five minutes to be slightly sure there weren't shooting stars. I've also been playing since game launch and never got a heavy shower, only a medium one once, and neither Isabelle nor my villagers ever mentioned anything.


----------



## voltairenism

Saah said:


> Your clock needs to be synchronized to the internet, and it has to be past May in whatever timezone it's set to. then you need to close and reopen the game (you might need to do it twice if you weren't synchronized before), and your game version in-game should show up as 1.2.1c. Then go to Harvey's island, as far as I've seen there's absolutely no way of knowing the event is going on without going there.


Isabelle announces it and Harvey calls you ^^


----------



## mdesombre

whats the biggest difference between ACNL and ACNH? despite the graphics of course


----------



## Saah

voltairenism said:


> Isabelle announces it and Harvey calls you ^^


Oooh that's what I get for time travelling lol


mdesombre said:


> whats the biggest difference between ACNL and ACNH? despite the graphics of course


Terraforming for sure. It's also slightly easier to place paths. And we have less furniture.


----------



## Emmsey

I am holding on to a second console whilst we wait for Nintendo to update ACNH save data to a new console. Was considering finding out more about cycling, how does this work? I can’t find a guide for NH does one exist?


----------



## Laurelinde

I couldn't find this asked anywhere else so...

I'm trying to do the wedding event finally today and I've decorated the room and changed my clothes but I cannot seem to invite any other guests. The 'residents/villagers' tab of the storage is empty except for me even though my town is full, and I can't work out how to invite any Amiibo villagers with cards either (using Harv's instructions doesn't do anything except close the decoration window.) I suspect I'm being dippy...help??


----------



## Lavulin98

When are we supposed to recieve the diy from Isabelle? Its first of June and haven't received any from her yet.


----------



## Clock

Lavulin98 said:


> When are we supposed to recieve the diy from Isabelle? Its first of June and haven't received any from her yet.


Possibly the next day, I hadn't gotten mine yet as well, it might show up tommorow.
The same thing happened to me with the cherry blossom picnic diy when I didn't get it on the first day of April, I got it the next day.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Can second accounts learn all the diy recipes? I have all the Celeste ones but wouldn't mind getting duplicates from her. Not sure if a second account would work!


----------



## kolete

I haven't seen Paula in a while, i've searched the entire island even other villagers homes, where she might be?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Yoshisaur said:


> Can second accounts learn all the diy recipes? I have all the Celeste ones but wouldn't mind getting duplicates from her. Not sure if a second account would work!



Yep! You'll even get an extra message in a bottle per day for every extra character, and each character can talk to a crafting villager for a copy of that DIY.



kolete said:


> I haven't seen Paula in a while, i've searched the entire island even other villagers homes, where she might be?



Villagers can also be in the Nooklings' shop, the Able Sisters, or the museum. Have you checked there? If all else fails, if you save and exit out of the game and then come back, the villagers should be in different places, so hopefully Paula is somewhere easy to find.


----------



## acnlgirl

Stitches recently moved into where Raymond's old house was but the house is still Raymond's. Is there a way to fix this without getting him to move?


----------



## Laureline

can we still buy things from villagers houses? Raymond is displaying an outfit I gave him and I‘d like it gone.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

acnlgirl said:


> Stitches recently moved into where Raymond's old house was but the house is still Raymond's. Is there a way to fix this without getting him to move?



Unfortunately, no. There's no fix beyond moving Stitches out or hoping that a patch to fix the glitch can also fix already-glitched houses.

This bug is caused with camper forced move-outs by missing the "plot sold" day. Either TTing backwards, TTing forwards multiple days at once, or just playing naturally but not loading the save can all cause the glitch.



Laureline said:


> can we still buy things from villagers houses? Raymond is displaying an outfit I gave him and I‘d like it gone.



I don't think that we can buy things from villager's houses anymore. I haven't been able to, and I haven't heard of anyone able to do so. Here's a complicated guide on villager furniture that might help in getting rid of that outfit.


----------



## Pixori

I apologize ahead of time if this isn’t where this question would go!
I’m searching for an item I’ve seen others have, I thought it was just the regular ‘book’ but it isn’t? 

The item I’m looking for is an open book with pictures in it? 

I wanted it placed at my picnic area but I just can’t seem to locate the name of it? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Mewyn

Pixori said:


> I apologize ahead of time if this isn’t where this question would go!
> I’m searching for an item I’ve seen others have, I thought it was just the regular ‘book’ but it isn’t?
> 
> The item I’m looking for is an open book with pictures in it?
> 
> I wanted it placed at my picnic area but I just can’t seem to locate the name of it? Any help would be appreciated!


That’s actually the book! But there are several variations of it, some with pictures, some with text (for example the encyclopedia one has butterfly pictures, but the item is still named book)


----------



## Pixori

Mewyn said:


> That’s actually the book! But there are several variations of it, some with pictures, some with text (for example the encyclopedia one has butterfly pictures, but the item is still named book)



Omg I feel so dumb haha! Thank you so much!! I just have to hunt those down! <333 sorry for wasting time!


----------



## Meira

One of my first villager, Stitches has the default starting interior. I want his actual interior.
If I have a friend take him temporarily and have him move back into my island, will he remember me? :c


----------



## Red Cat

Without giving away spoilers about the wedding day event, is it another one day event that I can do any time over the next two weeks or is there a new reward for participating each day?


----------



## witchlapis

anyone know any sites where people upload their custom designs? i found one where you could search different categories but i dont remember the name / url


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Meira said:


> One of my first villager, Stitches has the default starting interior. I want his actual interior.
> If I have a friend take him temporarily and have him move back into my island, will he remember me? :c



Yep, he'll remember you in this scenario! He'll even have special dialogue when moving back in, something along the lines of, "We're going to be neighbors again," and your friendship value with him should remain the same.


----------



## Meira

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yep, he'll remember you in this scenario! He'll even have special dialogue when moving back in, something along the lines of, "We're going to be neighbors again," and your friendship value with him should remain the same.



If I don't have a friend that has an open plot, would a random person work? Someone who is not on my Switch friend list?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Meira said:


> If I don't have a friend that has an open plot, would a random person work? Someone who is not on my Switch friend list?



Yep, anyone will work! You can even use this thread here to try to find someone who can help you.

As long as it's "your" Stitches that the other person adopts and you adopt back, he'll remember you.


----------



## Bloobloop

i accidentally left the room cyrus and reese were in while i was supposed to decorate for them and now i can't figure out how to get them back ;; did i just waste a day or can i still come back?


----------



## Meira

Bloobloop said:


> i accidentally left the room cyrus and reese were in while i was supposed to decorate for them and now i can't figure out how to get them back ;; did i just waste a day or can i still come back?


Did you talk to Harvey?


----------



## Bloobloop

Meira said:


> Did you talk to Harvey?


omg i'm so dumb lol i didn't even notice ;; i was just running around his house looking for them in the different rooms! thanks for the info ^^


----------



## Mewyn

Isabelle hasn’t given my the summer seasonal DIY, nor yesterday. Is there something I missed I have to do to trigger it? I’ve been on the look out of summer shells but only found 2 yesterday and non today (so they spawn throughout the day btw? Or just once when you load it the first time?)


----------



## Le Ham

Quick question, gold roses themselves can't reproduce, right? I can only get new ones from black roses? Sorry, the guides I looked up weren't very clear on that lol


----------



## Dewasa

Le Ham said:


> Quick question, gold roses themselves can't reproduce, right? I can only get new ones from black roses? Sorry, the guides I looked up weren't very clear on that lol


You are correct. You have to clone the black roses and use the gold watering can to produce more of the gold roses.


----------



## Le Ham

Mewyn said:


> Isabelle hasn’t given my the summer seasonal DIY, nor yesterday. Is there something I missed I have to do to trigger it? I’ve been on the look out of summer shells but only found 2 yesterday and non today (so they spawn throughout the day btw? Or just once when you load it the first time?)


Yep I'm in your boat as well. The summer shells are pretty rare, I've been cleaning my beach regularly and have only found enough so far to craft the shell pochette recipe I got in a balloon yesterday (6). They were saying Isabelle should send the DIY as soon as she's got nothing else to announce, but today all I heard from her was "It's Tuesday, pace yourself and don't overdo it!" and still no DIY. Maybe that counts as an announcement since it's not her usual "guys I found a sock I lost behind my washing machine" bit?


----------



## Uffe

Can other players from different islands gift villagers on your island? Marshal has an umbrella on display in his house and my brother and I have no idea where it came from. Can villagers gift other villagers?


----------



## djc3791

Uffe said:


> Can other players from different islands gift villagers on your island? Marshal has an umbrella on display in his house and my brother and I have no idea where it came from. Can villagers gift other villagers?


Villagers can gift other villagers.


----------



## Uffe

djc3791 said:


> Villagers can gift other villagers.


You're talking about the animal ones, right? I just need some clarification. I'm not down with this.  Marshal has this black and white umbrella in his house. While it looks fine where it's at, I don't want his house being changed.


----------



## djc3791

Uffe said:


> You're talking about the animal ones, right? I just need some clarification. I'm not down with this.


Yeah, Antonio gave Blanche (who usually only wears kimonos) a blazer 2 days ago, and now it's all she'll wear. 

It happened when I went up to them to overhear their conversation, I don't know if it can happen otherwise.


----------



## Uffe

djc3791 said:


> Yeah, Antonio gave Blanche (who usually only wears kimonos) a blazer 2 days ago, and now it's all she'll wear.
> 
> It happened when I went up to them to overhear their conversation, I don't know if it can happen otherwise.


I don't like this, but I guess if a villager gives another villager something, then that's just how it is. I only give my villagers fruit.


----------



## Blooberry

So basically, the other day I went and talked to Raymond. I had a bug in my inventory and he asked to buy it off of me. I thought I clicked no, but I guess I clicked yes because the next day it was sitting next to his desk. I hate how it looks in his house, and I want it gone. I know that I could give him other furniture items to replace it, but I don’t want any other furniture items in Raymond’s house. Could someone tell me if there’s any way to get it back or to get him to stop displaying it?


----------



## PaperCat

Are summer shells something used in crafting?


----------



## xara

PaperCat said:


> Are summer shells something used in crafting?



yeah - they’re used in the summer diys like the underwater wall & floor, shell wreath, etc


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Thinking about starting a second character on my island - but I remember reading somewhere before that a second character takes up a villager slot. Is this true?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Thinking about starting a second character on my island - but I remember reading somewhere before that a second character takes up a villager slot. Is this true?



Nope! Player character slots and villager slots are different. You always get 10 animal villagers no matter how many extra player characters you have. And you always get 8 player characters no matter how many animal villagers you have.


----------



## Ras

What happens if you say no to a villager crafting a DIY you don’t have? Are you out of luck until that DIY randomly comes up again, or can you talk to them again and get it?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Nope! Player character slots and villager slots are different. You always get 10 animal villagers no matter how many extra player characters you have. And you always get 8 player characters no matter how many animal villagers you have.


Oh awesome! Thank you for answering 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



Ras said:


> What happens if you say no to a villager crafting a DIY you don’t have? Are you out of luck until that DIY randomly comes up again, or can you talk to them again and get it?



I've said no to a DIY before by accident.They'll offer the DIY again if you talk to them a second time, so long as they're still crafting


----------



## courtky

Does Isabelle actually announce a meteor shower at the beginning of the day? I saw someone say that forever ago, but have been playing since the release and have never had Isabelle announce a shower. Are they really, reaaaally rare or am I having bad RNG luck?


----------



## Feinne

courtky said:


> Does Isabelle actually announce a meteor shower at the beginning of the day? I saw someone say that forever ago, but have been playing since the release and have never had Isabelle announce a shower. Are they really, reaaaally rare or am I having bad RNG luck?


It took me a long time before I got a meteor shower, but yes Isabelle does announce it. It happened to me only once!


----------



## kolete

Hello, where do I get Simple wooden fence? Where do I get its diy?  i got froom nook some but I want to craft more


----------



## Morningowl

kolete said:


> Hello, where do I get Simple wooden fence? Where do I get its diy?  i got froom nook some but I want to craft more


Everyday you have two different fences for selling for nook miles under the section redeem nook miles at the terminal in Resident services.(some place where you buy nook mile tickets and stuff).


----------



## sunchild

quick question: does anyone know what fish is in a blue bucket/pail when it's placed outside? i want to use it to help decorate an area on my beach!


----------



## Morningowl

sunchild said:


> quick question: does anyone know what fish is in a blue bucket/pail when it's placed outside? i want to use it to help decorate an area on my beach!


I think there few that are in the bucket but idk all of them off top of my head. I know the Diving beetle and Pondskater both do it. It might have to do with if you catch it with a net on top of the water?


----------



## sunchild

Morningowl said:


> I think there few that are in the bucket but idk all of them off top of my head. I know the Diving beetle and Pondskater both do it. It might have to do with if you catch up a net on top of the water?


oh that's easy enough if they're the water bugs! i thought they were fish since it was in water. thank you so much!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Why is Normal Wood significantly rarer? do I have bad luck, or does the type of tree count?


----------



## Sheep Villager

sunchild said:


> oh that's easy enough if they're the water bugs! i thought they were fish since it was in water. thank you so much!



I know there IS a fish in a bucket. I had one as a 'pet' early on in the game. Sadly he went to the museum so I cannot confirm what species he was.

However! If you go to Harvs island you can display all the fish you have ever caught and it should let you easily see which fish had the bucket tank. I forget but either the fish and bugs have their own tab on there or they are in the misc. section.​


----------



## justina

Hi! The summer item at Nooks, how often does it change?


----------



## GEEBRASS

roseiscrossing said:


> I know there IS a fish in a bucket. I had one as a 'pet' early on in the game. Sadly he went to the museum so I cannot confirm what species he was.​



The nibblefish is in an open-top blue tray, that's the only fish I know of that's in anything bucket-like.


----------



## Ras

justina said:


> Hi! The summer item at Nooks, how often does it change?



I had a surfboard two days in a row and a retro fan today.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020

I was disappointed that the firefly is in a plastic terrarium. I was hoping it would be in a jar like kids keep them in.


----------



## Sharksheep

Does anyone know what these lights are called?


----------



## DeerWrangler

Is there a thread where people are able to share their room designs? Haven't been able to find one, still new to the forums


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am aware of the amount of Wedding Season items, but how many of the Wedding Series items are customisable?
Is it just these few that I have picked out from the list or are there more than that?

Wedding Bench
Wedding Decoration
Wedding Chair
Wedding Table
Wedding-Party Wall
Wedding Candle Set
Wedding Flower Stand
Wedding Cake
Wedding Head Table
Wedding Pipe Organ
Wedding Arch
Wedding Welcome Board


----------



## YueClemes

sunchild said:


> quick question: does anyone know what fish is in a blue bucket/pail when it's placed outside? i want to use it to help decorate an area on my beach!


a crab or a green turtle one is in bucket too xD


----------



## Clock

Will there be a possibility to get all of the non customizable mom item colors without trading?


----------



## MrODJ

Hi, am new here, and am in a bit of a pickle. The wedding event in game has not triggered for me even though its June for me in game. i didnt recieve a call from Harv, and when i visited his island his dialogue remained the same as ever. Is there smth i need to do first? Any help will be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

MrODJ said:


> Hi, am new here, and am in a bit of a pickle. The wedding event in game has not triggered for me even though its June for me in game. i didnt recieve a call from Harv, and when i visited his island his dialogue remained the same as ever. Is there smth i need to do first? Any help will be greatly appreciated, thank you!



When you run the game, does it say that your game version is 1.2.1 c?

If not, to get the update, you need a Nintendo account linked to the Switch.

Did that solve it, or is it something else?


----------



## voltairenism

Can you travel backwards with an open plot?


----------



## xara

voltairenism said:


> Can you travel backwards with an open plot?



not unless you want someone random to move in


----------



## kolete

One of my villagers decided to leave... got my approval, but they aren't going anywhere? when are they going to move out?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

kolete said:


> One of my villagers decided to leave... got my approval, but they aren't going anywhere? when are they going to move out?



Villagers who ask to leave will be in boxes the following day. This is your day to find someone to adopt them if you'd like. The day after that, they will have moved out and the plot will be empty. This is your day to find a new villager to move in.


----------



## ellienoise

Will I be able to encounter a villager who was once in my town one day in my campsite, or are they banned forever from reappearing? is there a cooldown period?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

ellienoise said:


> Will I be able to encounter a villager who was once in my town one day in my campsite, or are they banned forever from reappearing? is there a cooldown period?



There's a "cooldown period" in the sense that they will be able to show up in your campsite in the future, but it literally requires you to "encounter" all other villagers of that specific personality either as a camper or as a villager. For that given personality, after seeing all its villagers either as a camper or having them as a villager, then all villagers of that given personality can be encountered again as a repeat in the campsite, but then it's purely up to random chance which villager you'd see.

So, in practice, it's very hard to encounter that villager again without use of TTing or Amiibo.

You can see details of how the campsite works here.


----------



## soomi

Is there a deadline for an empty plot to be filled? My villager moves out tomorrow, and I won't be able to go island hopping til night time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

dindinisawr said:


> Is there a deadline for an empty plot to be filled? My villager moves out tomorrow, and I won't be able to go island hopping til night time. Thanks in advance!



Once the plot is empty, you have one day to find a villager yourself. Once 5 a.m. rolls around, you'll start having a chance for an RNG villager, or you'll get a void villager if you've been visiting/hosting other islands. If you don't have any villagers from the void who are ready to move in, there's a chance that the plot will remain empty longer as it waits for an RNG villager, but there's no guarantee, so it's best to take advantage of that one day.

So you can wait until night, but you'll obviously have less time to do your island hopping.


----------



## LCookie

I invited Tangy as an Amiibo Villager and fulfilled her request for some cardboard boxes. I assumed I was was done, until I realized that I was supposed to ask her to live on my island. It was the next day when I realized this. Will I have to invite Tangy three more times because of this?


----------



## MrODJ

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> When you run the game, does it say that your game version is 1.2.1 c?
> 
> If not, to get the update, you need a Nintendo account linked to the Switch.
> 
> Did that solve it, or is it something else?


thanks for the tip, i just linked my account. However when i launch the game its still on 1.2.1, is there a way for me to force update?


----------



## tajikey

Just for peace of mind, if I put the cartridge in my system after all this time playing digitally, it won't erase my progress, right? Please Like or Quote this post if/when you respond so I get notified of the answer. Thanks!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

MrODJ said:


> thanks for the tip, i just linked my account. However when i launch the game its still on 1.2.1, is there a way for me to force update?



Hm... You're just on regular 1.2.1., not 1.2.1 c? I'm not sure how to force it to update because it doesn't really download an additional update to get it to the a, b, c, etc. versions like with the main updates.

In the thread that I linked, someone said that they went online and checked out the Nintendo eShop briefly, and then it updated? I'd suggest maybe just restarting the Switch, doing that, and then checking the game. If that doesn't work and if no one else here has any ideas, maybe send a message to them or the OP of the thread to see if they can help?


----------



## MrODJ

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hm... You're just on regular 1.2.1., not 1.2.1 c? I'm not sure how to force it to update because it doesn't really download an additional update to get it to the a, b, c, etc. versions like with the main updates.
> 
> In the thread that I linked, someone said that they went online and checked out the Nintendo eShop briefly, and then it updated? I'd suggest maybe just restarting the Switch, doing that, and then checking the game. If that doesn't work and if no one else here has any ideas, maybe send a message to them or the OP of the thread to see if they can help?


THANK YOU! the eShop thing worked i have the event triggered now!


----------



## meela

I'm sorry, this has probably been asked before. Is there a post somewhere on this site which clearly explains how to trade villagers? Like rules, important information, etc? I want to start shopping for my dreamies and I want to really know exactly how to do so.


----------



## courtky

tajikey said:


> Just for peace of mind, if I put the cartridge in my system after all this time playing digitally, it won't erase my progress, right? Please Like or Quote this post if/when you respond so I get notified of the answer. Thanks!


I'm pretty sure it won't. The save isn't tied to the game!


----------



## YueClemes

snowball wont spawn on friend island even ur ground cover in snow and it is a snowy day right? i tried to find dung bettle on my friends ( he on July ) but didnt manage to find a single snowball. It appear after i went home and noone else except him on his island. Anyone can confirm this?


----------



## Sicariana

Yesterday, Chevre asked to move out and I allowed her to. I assumed she would be in boxes today, but her house looks the same and her dialogue doesn't suggest she is leaving. Is this a bug?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Does anyone know if there's a place where I can check which bugs can spawn when it's raining and which bugs can't?


----------



## Dewasa

tajikey said:


> Just for peace of mind, if I put the cartridge in my system after all this time playing digitally, it won't erase my progress, right? Please Like or Quote this post if/when you respond so I get notified of the answer. Thanks!


No, you will not lose your progress. I do this on my Switch Lite in the case my wife wants to play on it while I play on my main Switch. She uses the physical game from her Switch and insert it into the Switch Lite. The Switch Lite and my Switch shares a digital copy of AC via my linked Nintendo account.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Sicariana said:


> Yesterday, Chevre asked to move out and I allowed her to. I assumed she would be in boxes today, but her house looks the same and her dialogue doesn't suggest she is leaving. Is this a bug?


Wait, I read your message wrong. So you're saying that Chevre is in her house, but not in boxes? Is she moving around the island?


----------



## Sicariana

Dewasa said:


> No, you will not lose your progress. I do this on my Switch Lite in the case my wife wants to play on it while I play on my main Switch. She uses the physical game from her Switch and insert it into the Switch Lite. The Switch Lite and my Switch shares a digital copy of AC via my linked Nintendo account.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> 
> Wait, I read your message wrong. So you're saying that Chevre is in her house, but not in boxes? Is she moving around the island?


She is wandering around the island and going in her home like any other villager. It's as if she forgot she was supposed to be moving out.


----------



## Dewasa

Sicariana said:


> She is wandering around the island and going in her home like any other villager. It's as if she forgot she was supposed to be moving out.


And you confirmed that you said yes? If I recall, the first option when they prompt to leave is to have them stay. You have to press down on the selection response and that'll prompt them to leave.


----------



## Ras

I bought a fake ancient statue. It does levitate when I press on it, but I haven’t seen it do so on its own. Is it cursed or do the regular fakes levitate when pressed?

If I give Audie a dress that she likes, will she possibly display it in her home, or is that only if they don’t care for them that much?


----------



## lilis

So I'm missing three reactions: amazed, confident, and flourish. Which personality type gives them out?

(Please I hope it's not jock because they are the first choice when I need to move villagers out...)


----------



## LCookie

lilis said:


> So I'm missing three reactions: amazed, confident, and flourish. Which personality type gives them out?
> 
> (Please I hope it's not jock because they are the first choice when I need to move villagers out...)


There is a guide I found on reddit for all the reactions. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## lilis

LCookie said:


> There is a guide I found on reddit for all the reactions. I hope this is helpful.


Thank you so much! That's very helpful!

And of course i now need to find another jock TT


----------



## LCookie

The last question has been answered for me, but now I have a new one. What happens if I can't fulfill an Amiibo Villager request? I had already fulfilled Tangy's request once. I invited her again today, but I don't have the materials. If I invite her tomorrow, will it still be counted as the second time she has visited?


----------



## Ras

lilis said:


> So I'm missing three reactions: amazed, confident, and flourish. Which personality type gives them out?
> 
> (Please I hope it's not jock because they are the first choice when I need to move villagers out...)



LOL. I *just* got Flourish from Rudy the jock cat about an hour ago. MUSCLE MADNESS!


----------



## tajikey

Dewasa said:


> No, you will not lose your progress. I do this on my Switch Lite in the case my wife wants to play on it while I play on my main Switch. She uses the physical game from her Switch and insert it into the Switch Lite. The Switch Lite and my Switch shares a digital copy of AC via my linked Nintendo account.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> 
> Wait, I read your message wrong. So you're saying that Chevre is in her house, but not in boxes? Is she moving around the island?


Thank you. How do you stop the system from pinging the Internet when you're using the cartridge? My system tells me it's checking to see if I can play the game.


----------



## Sheep Villager

If anyone has TT'd can they tell me if the wedding event will have pink&white theme for every day of the event? I kind of wanna do more diverse photo-shoots, but I've tried to wait until they ask for something not pink&white.​


----------



## Sicariana

Dewasa said:


> And you confirmed that you said yes? If I recall, the first option when they prompt to leave is to have them stay. You have to press down on the selection response and that'll prompt them to leave.


I'm 110% sure I said yes. Looks like someone had this exact issue here:




__





						Villager said they would leave... not in boxes?
					

Eunice was thinking about leaving last night and I told her she could go. She confirmed she was moving and I 100% saved the game. Heres proof:     This morning I turned the game on and she isnt in boxes. I spoke to her and she didnt mention about moving at all. I thought maybe she would mention...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



I forced Judy out using Ankha's amiibo and sold her the same day Chevre asked to move out. It looks like this is a bug where a villager 'forgets' about their plan to move out when another villager is forced out via amiibo?


----------



## Mistreil

LCookie said:


> The last question has been answered for me, but now I have a new one. What happens if I can't fulfill an Amiibo Villager request? I had already fulfilled Tangy's request once. I invited her again today, but I don't have the materials. If I invite her tomorrow, will it still be counted as the second time she has visited?


It'll count as the second time she's visited -- the counts are for "how many times you've completed their request"!


----------



## GEEBRASS

Ras said:


> I bought a fake ancient statue. It does levitate when I press on it, but I haven’t seen it do so on its own. Is it cursed or do the regular fakes levitate when pressed?



It won't levitate on its own. Its eyes will light up after 6 or 7PM, but that's all. You have to click on it for it to levitate.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Sicariana said:


> I forced Judy out using Ankha's amiibo and sold her the same day Chevre asked to move out. It looks like this is a bug where a villager 'forgets' about their plan to move out when another villager is forced out via amiibo?



It's not a bug, it's the design of the game to only deal with one villager moving per day, like any other of the large processes in the game.


----------



## courtky

Can you only ask for one bug/fish commission per visit for CJ and Flick?! I have a whole inventory saved up... not sure I should hold them now


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

courtky said:


> Can you only ask for one bug/fish commission per visit for CJ and Flick?! I have a whole inventory saved up... not sure I should hold them now



You can only ask for one commission at a time per player character. So if you want more per visit, you can make multiple players to speed things up.


----------



## xxcodexx

question:
ive been watching videos of other peoples towns and the people have WAY more things available to them than i do. are they time traveling or visiting others towns and trading and buying OR can we eventually gain all of the items that they have right now without doing any of those things?
my towns recipes have been repeating for weeks now and i have no one to visit either, which is why im asking. i saw someones village that has a black pagoda in it!! and you cant customize those either! WANT!!! lol


----------



## courtky

Can someone tell me when and where to catch a Char? I've spent soooo much fish bait and I'm starting to think I'm not fishing in the right area? Is it on clifftop rivers?


----------



## xara

courtky said:


> Can someone tell me when and where to catch a Char? I've spent soooo much fish bait and I'm starting to think I'm not fishing in the right area? Is it on clifftop rivers?



you can catch it on fishtop rivers - that’s the only place i’ve been able to catch them aha


----------



## MochiACNL

Does time traveling backwards a ton still count as 1 day?


----------



## sumarsol

Hey everyone, hope this isn't too silly of a question to ask / commonly asked question! T _ T I wanted to know if it's possible to visit another edition of ACNH, so to clarify I'm in the US but I want to play with someone with in the UK with the European ACNH and would like to give her some of my items. Thanks in advance for the answer!


----------



## djc3791

sumarsol said:


> Hey everyone, hope this isn't too silly of a question to ask / commonly asked question! T _ T I wanted to know if it's possible to visit another edition of ACNH, so to clarify I'm in the US but I want to play with someone with in the UK with the European ACNH and would like to give her some of my items. Thanks in advance for the answer!


I've traded with people in Asia and Europe with no problem - I'm in Canada. The only reason you might have trouble is if you don't both have the latest updates, but you should if trading/visiting online, not by local connection


----------



## Sweetley

Anyone knows if a villager can get the thought bubble and ask to move away when another villager has birthday on that day?


----------



## Shimeki

Hey, question!
Since it's beetle on the tree season and that stuff scares me too much (hold your comments on that, I don't want to read it) I was thinking of storing the trees until summer ends. Will this negatively effect my island? Will there be a huge gross flower or something equally as startling?


----------



## GEEBRASS

Shimeki said:


> Since it's beetle on the tree season and that stuff scares me too much (hold your comments on that, I don't want to read it) I was thinking of storing the trees until summer ends. Will this negatively effect my island? Will there be a huge gross flower or something equally as startling?



You can't store trees, unfortunately. You can store fruit & saplings, but that's as close as you can get. The only negative effect I think it will have is on your island rating. I'm not positive, but I believe you need a certain amount of trees to get a higher rating.


----------



## Shimeki

GEEBRASS said:


> You can't store trees, unfortunately. You can store fruit & saplings, but that's as close as you can get. The only negative effect I think it will have is on your island rating. I'm not positive, but I believe you need a certain amount of trees to get a higher rating.


If that's it then I'll be ok with that. Thanks


----------



## windloft

hiya, i have a villager house related question. if you have a starter villager ( aka one with a 'natural' interior based on their personality and not on the villager themselves ) and you gift them items, will those same items transfer to their new / original interior?


----------



## Mistreil

xxcodexx said:


> question:
> ive been watching videos of other peoples towns and the people have WAY more things available to them than i do. are they time traveling or visiting others towns and trading and buying OR can we eventually gain all of the items that they have right now without doing any of those things?
> my towns recipes have been repeating for weeks now and i have no one to visit either, which is why im asking. i saw someones village that has a black pagoda in it!! and you cant customize those either! WANT!!! lol


Trading and time travelling makes things faster, but you can get most items without it -- it's hard to give you specifics without knowing more about the items you want.

The pagoda comes from helping Gulliver, and its colour _is _customizable (so you can recolour a pagoda if you get one).


----------



## Libra

Do villagers wear the patterns that are on the wall in the back of the Able Sisters' shop ? They are still the default ones, I haven't changed any of them. Thanks.


----------



## thegunpowderincident

Hi! Something I've been wondering for a while - will villagers that were invited to your island via amiibo ask to move out randomly/naturally (with the thought bubble) the same way non-amiibo villagers do? Asking because I seem to remember a bug or something in New Leaf where amiibo villagers wouldn't move out, or at least moved out extremely rarely.


----------



## Sicariana

GEEBRASS said:


> It won't levitate on its own. Its eyes will light up after 6 or 7PM, but that's all. You have to click on it for it to levitate.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bug, it's the design of the game to only deal with one villager moving per day, like any other of the large processes in the game.


I would argue that it is a bug. If Chevre asks to move after I kick Judy out, and I say "yes, you can leave", I would expect her to leave the following day rather than not at all.


----------



## Ras

thegunpowderincident said:


> Hi! Something I've been wondering for a while - will villagers that were invited to your island via amiibo ask to move out randomly/naturally (with the thought bubble) the same way non-amiibo villagers do? Asking because I seem to remember a bug or something in New Leaf where amiibo villagers wouldn't move out, or at least moved out extremely rarely.



Amiibros will ask to move out same as anyone!


----------



## Dewasa

tajikey said:


> Thank you. How do you stop the system from pinging the Internet when you're using the cartridge? My system tells me it's checking to see if I can play the game.


You won’t be able to stop it from pinging the internet. You wont be able to have both games active at the same time. You basically have to take turns.


----------



## alpacac

Do we get any chances to redo the wedding event party? I decorated it and didn't realise it was an actual EVENT (not just photos) and I unfortunately put myself in a seat where I couldn't move to talk to villagers during the event etc. Kinda feeling fomo unless we get to redo it, or was the party not that substantial anyways?


----------



## AustinMace

Whenever my wife and I use the Local Play feature (two consoles) neither of us are able to hit rocks. Even when we are hosting on our own island the rocks are empty. Is this a bug? The weirdest part is we can still eat fruit and break the rocks to get one crafting material...


----------



## Ras

alpacac said:


> Do we get any chances to redo the wedding event party? I decorated it and didn't realise it was an actual EVENT (not just photos) and I unfortunately put myself in a seat where I couldn't move to talk to villagers during the event etc. Kinda feeling fomo unless we get to redo it, or was the party not that substantial anyways?



I‘m the day after the first party and was able to have another party. I’m not sure you can talk to the animals, but I’ll try tomorrow! Just rebuild and invite and Reese will prompt you to start.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Libra said:


> Do villagers wear the patterns that are on the wall in the back of the Able Sisters' shop ? They are still the default ones, I haven't changed any of them. Thanks.



Villagers will not wear the default patterns in the Able Sisters shop. They only wear stuff you've put up yourself.​


----------



## graciemayy

Does anyone’s know when mail is delivered? I know in that New Leaf, Pete came at like 5pm. but he isn’t in this game (yet?) as far as I know so does mail deliver instantly or is there’s a time? I sent my step sister a letter with a gift and want to know if she’s got it yet. she has a separate switch & island to mine.


----------



## xara

graciemayy said:


> Does anyone’s know when mail is delivered? I know in that New Leaf, Pete came at like 5pm. but he isn’t in this game (yet?) as far as I know so does mail deliver instantly or is there’s a time? I sent my step sister a letter with a gift and want to know if she’s got it yet. she has a separate switch & island to mine.



mail is delivered at 5am and 9am but i’m pretty sure letters/gifts that you send to other players deliver faster than regular mail does ;;


----------



## misusyaya

Hello! I want to know if there is a way to find the creator ID of downloaded designs (created by others)?

I downloaded most patterns by scrolling through hundreds of pinterest pics without writing down their creator IDs... Now I'm unable to find the creator code of the designs I wanna share with others. It's hard for me to find them again in the sea of custom patterns on pinterest. 

Please let me know if there is a way! Thank you in advance


----------



## Alaina

So I know this says you can't move Resident Services or the Airport, but I can't for the life of me remember, did we have a choice in either of those placements to begin with? 

It bugs me that my entrance path doesn't line up with Resident Services, since it *almost* lines up. But I didn't choose the location of either of those, right? lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



HoennMaster said:


> Anyone know if we can demolish the original bridge we had to build? I don't like the style of it and want to get rid of it once I can purchase other types.


Yes, we can! I just did yesterday. It's gone.


----------



## Ras

Alaina said:


> So I know this says you can't move Resident Services or the Airport, but I can't for the life of me remember, did we have a choice in either of those placements to begin with?



No, it’s placed for you and the only way to change it is to reset


----------



## Miqo

Is there any benefit to adding new accounts to your island for decoration purposes? I recall in New Leaf, you could have more than one and you were able to use those extra characters to have more slots for custom designs. Is this still the case? Will other characters also be able to access the island designer app, or are they only able to put designs on top of existing paths?


----------



## Ras

Miqo said:


> Is there any benefit to adding new accounts to your island for decoration purposes? I recall in New Leaf, you could have more than one and you were able to use those extra characters to have more slots for custom designs. Is this still the case? Will other characters also be able to access the island designer app, or are they only able to put designs on top of existing paths?



Sadly, you get no extra design slots in this game.


----------



## applesauc3

Can people steal dig up flowers when visiting your island?


----------



## Ras

Is the sandy-beach flooring a regular DIY and not part of this summer seasonal event?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

applesauc3 said:


> Can people steal dig up flowers when visiting your island?



Visitors can only use a Shovel or Axe if they're added as a Best Friend. Regular visitors won't be able to dig the whole flower. However, all visitors can pluck blossoms from fully-grown flowers or destroy the blossoms by running over them.



Ras said:


> Is the sandy-beach flooring a regular DIY and not part of this summer seasonal event?



Yes, the Sandy-beach Flooring is just a regular DIY that is given out by Jock villagers.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Meowsie said:


> Anyone knows if a villager can get the thought bubble and ask to move away when another villager has birthday on that day?


I believe a villager can’t get a thought bubble if their birthday was in the last 7 days or is in the next 7 days.


----------



## SRS

I was trying to make an orchard and I thought that I spread out all of my tree saplings evenly. I have 10 rows, each row has an empty grassy row in between, and I planted 6 trees per row with two empty spaces between each tree. Today, I see that all the trees on the outermost 2 rows are growing, as well as the top and bottom trees of each row. But all the trees in the middle are stunted. I don't understand what spacing rule I'm breaking?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

SRS said:


> I was trying to make an orchard and I thought that I spread out all of my tree saplings evenly. I have 10 rows, each row has an empty grassy row in between, and I planted 6 trees per row with two empty spaces between each tree. Today, I see that all the trees on the outermost 2 rows are growing, as well as the top and bottom trees of each row. But all the trees in the middle are stunted. I don't understand what spacing rule I'm breaking?



You're not strictly breaking a spacing rule, but trees don't really like growing in a cluster like that. The ones inside the cluster will tend to not grow.

I'm not sure what the exact parameters are, because it doesn't really matter since you can just move all those inner trees elsewhere, grow them there, then transplant them back once they're fully grown. I'd recommend doing that.


----------



## Milady

Is it true that villagers will only wear clothing that matches their preference, and that clothing that doesn’t match their preference will be displayed in their home?


----------



## SRS

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> You're not strictly breaking a spacing rule, but trees don't really like growing in a cluster like that. The ones inside the cluster will tend to not grow.
> 
> I'm not sure what the exact parameters are, because it doesn't really matter since you can just move all those inner trees elsewhere, grow them there, then transplant them back once they're fully grown. I'd recommend doing that.


That's what I will do, thanks! I really wanted to keep all my fruit trees in a central location.


----------



## thisisausername

lets say Leif, Kicks or Label visited your island one day. can Celeste still come at night time with them there or is it only on days where no one’s there?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

thisisausername said:


> lets say Leif, Kicks or Label visited your island one day. can Celeste still come at night time with them there or is it only on days where no one’s there?



Celeste appears independently of other visitors, so she can appear at any night as long as it has the right weather pattern.

As an aside, there should be one visitor everyday. Leif/Saharah/Kicks appear every week. Label/Redd/C.J./Flick fight for the remaining 2 weekday slots. Saturday has K.K. Slider and Sunday has Daisy Mae. Celeste appears separately from all of them, and Wisp appears separately still. So the maximum number of visitors you can have is a daytime visitor, Celeste, and Wisp all at the same time.


----------



## E-Why?

I found the in depth island eval guide with the point breakdown, but it left me with 2 questions.

1) You can give door plates & wreaths to villagers for them to display on their doors. Since these are outside, do they contribute towards the island eval points?

2) The guide mentioned unique furniture getting extra island eval points, if you take the same item and customize it two ways, does that now count as two unique furniture items for the purposes of scoring? What about 2 identical items with variable colors (not from customization?


----------



## yehves

Hi! Does time traveling to seasonal events such as the bamboo event and cherry blossom event work? Like can you get the recipes and the materials? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I only got ANCH this month! Thanks in advance to whoever answers <3


----------



## JellyLu

I apologize if this was answered already (I did look, but I'm tired so I may have missed it), but has anyone ever had a day where no villager crafts? Mine usually can be found crafting throughout each day but NO BODY was found crafting at any point today. I checked every house multiple times. I'm confused


----------



## ellienoise

Hi guys! I was wondering, when you start out with your island, at what point during the process can you invite a villager from another island? Is it after the obligatory smug campsite visitor or can I invite someone to the decorated plots Tom nook tells the character to put down?


----------



## Dude_Skillz

ellienoise said:


> Hi guys! I was wondering, when you start out with your island, at what point during the process can you invite a villager from another island? Is it after the obligatory smug campsite visitor or can I invite someone to the decorated plots Tom nook tells the character to put down?


I'm not sure, but I'm 99% sure if you get them when you have the 3 furnished houses, they'll be unoriginal?


----------



## daisyy

yehves said:


> Hi! Does time traveling to seasonal events such as the bamboo event and cherry blossom event work? Like can you get the recipes and the materials? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I only got ANCH this month! Thanks in advance to whoever answers <3


from the acnh reddit time-travel guide:


Spoiler






> Q: Can I go back and get spring, cherry blossom, summer, fall, mushroom, festive, winter DIYs and materials?
> 
> A: Yes, all of these are available simply by TT to the proper dates for the events. See below.
> 
> Q: Can I still participate in the holiday events?
> 
> A: For the ones that have been released, yes you can! Currently available are Bunny Day, Earth Day and Mayday. Currently, they are locked to only being available during the year they were released (2020).
> 
> Q: Can I TT forward to other holidays and events?
> 
> A: Any events not listed above need to be unlocked by a patch from Nintendo before you can access them. If you see people with items before this time they have obtained them by hacking.


----------



## Alaina

Ras said:


> No, it’s placed for you and the only way to change it is to reset


Thanks, I've made peace with it!


----------



## Lavulin98

I was wondering, is there a way to replace the villager's basic track suit and yoga clothes? Like I want to give them better sports items, would they replace them?


----------



## spacewalker

does anyone know if there is a limit to how many items you can order from Redd per day? say, if i visited two islands that had him visiting, could i order from both?

(bc i know with eg Celeste, you can only get one DIY per day even if you see her in different places)


----------



## xara

spacewalker said:


> does anyone know if there is a limit to how many items you can order from Redd per day? say, if i visited two islands that had him visiting, could i order from both?
> 
> (bc i know with eg Celeste, you can only get one DIY per day even if you see her in different places)



you can only get one piece of artwork from redd per day. you can buy whatever amount of furniture from him, though


----------



## AlyssaAC

How often do villagers ask to move?


----------



## Meira

Anyone know how big an acre is or how big the whole island is? 
Just for future reference, I want to know how many items the island can roughly hold for cataloging purposes


----------



## JKDOS

Can we expect an update anytime soon? The last update (not patch) was April 23rd. It's been nearly 2 months. I think it's time we get an upgrade to Nook's Cranny by now.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Meira said:


> Anyone know how big an acre is or how big the whole island is?
> Just for future reference, I want to know how many items the island can roughly hold for cataloging purposes



Happy Island designer should have the acre information. You just need to count the grids.









						Happy Island Designer
					

Plan your dream island map. Made for Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Draw terrain and paths, place buildings, and trace your in-game map.




					eugeneration.github.io


----------



## Rann

Hello! I always read there that the 10th villager who moved into your town can't ping you to ask you to move out, and you have to use an amiibo to kick him, but...

Can someone confirm if you can also do the campsite rolling method to kick him out, too? I've been searching for an answer but i don't find anything and i want to make sure.

Fang randomly moved to my town and i don't want him there, but I also don't want to kick my other villagers before him.


----------



## Rynne

Meira said:


> Anyone know how big an acre is or how big the whole island is?
> Just for future reference, I want to know how many items the island can roughly hold for cataloging purposes


An acre is 16x16 tiles, so 256 tiles per acre. There are 20 "full" acres that aren't mostly ocean, which gives you 5120 tiles. I'm not including the tiles you get from the beach acres. The actual number of usable tiles is less than that 5120 number once you factor in buildings and whatnot.


----------



## Le Ham

Yo, so I'm considering doing deliberate rock placement the more my island just fills up with flowers. Here's a spot I carved out for four of them. *That incline's getting removed, so it won't be a problem.*







My question is, will that top-left one fill, seeing as it's close to the cliff there? I saw a good guide here once but I didn't bookmark it, and when I google a guide I just get all the news websites' newb guides that tell me nothing lol

Another question, do trees and placed furniture also prevent the rock spawning there the same way a mannequin does? I don't have to place mannequins along my fences, forests and decorated areas, do I?


----------



## FishHead

Rann said:


> Hello! I always read there that the 10th villager who moved into your town can't ping you to ask you to move out, and you have to use an amiibo to kick him, but...
> 
> Can someone confirm if you can also do the campsite rolling method to kick him out, too? I've been searching for an answer but i don't find anything and i want to make sure.
> 
> Fang randomly moved to my town and i don't want him there, but I also don't want to kick my other villagers before him.


The campsite method will work, but it will randomly choose which villager. This means you'll have to reset constantly to get the desired outcome. Also, the 10th villager can move. my last villager was skye and she had the thought bubbles for moving. The game chooses who to move, but I think ninji (dataminer), said it's based off friendship or I might've misread wrong.


----------



## Ras

Le Ham said:


> Yo, so I'm considering doing deliberate rock placement the more my island just fills up with flowers. Here's a spot I carved out for four of them. *That incline's getting removed, so it won't be a problem.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, will that top-left one fill, seeing as it's close to the cliff there? I saw a good guide here once but I didn't bookmark it, and when I google a guide I just get all the news websites' newb guides that tell me nothing lol
> 
> Another question, do trees and placed furniture also prevent the rock spawning there the same way a mannequin does? I don't have to place mannequins along my fences, forests and decorated areas, do I?



That cliff will be a problem, but you can put it back once the rock is there.


----------



## applesauc3

Can you invite a villager to your island while another one is in boxes?


----------



## Emmsey

Does anyone know if you move people out/in with amiibo that the average 15 days for a villager to request a move out is restarted?


----------



## applesauc3

If a villager goes into the void, will another person get your exact villager (ex: clothes you gave them/remember your name on another person’s island)?


----------



## YueClemes

Lavulin98 said:


> I was wondering, is there a way to replace the villager's basic track suit and yoga clothes? Like I want to give them better sports items, would they replace them?


u can, i gave  Workout top  to some and they actually wear it doing yoga lol


----------



## marea

applesauc3 said:


> If a villager goes into the void, will another person get your exact villager (ex: clothes you gave them/remember your name on another person’s island)?


Yes, the villagers even tell you the name of the island they came from when they first arrive but i think they stop talking about it eventually. They can keep their old clothes but i am not sure about furniture. I guess it is the same thing? I read posts here that if a villager is wearing something that the previous owner gave them, they can mention that to you.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Emmsey said:


> Does anyone know if you move people out/in with amiibo that the average 15 days for a villager to request a move out is restarted?



Doesn't seem to be. I invited a new villager via Amiibo on Saturday, and I had another villager ask to move out on... Wednesday, I think? Might have even been Tuesday. I was quite surprised.


----------



## Sharksheep

Does anyone know the character limit for catchphrases and greetings?


----------



## Ras

Whoa, that is so cool! I just saw my first contrail! Is it because I just got back from visiting another island, or have I just overlooked them?


----------



## Kars

Do villagers only wear the very first clothing you ever give them? I gave Flo something really ugly at the start of my game, and when I gave her something nice she displayed it in her house only for her to never wear it again. This was the case with all my other villagers too...


----------



## Sophie23

Do you have too be best friends with someone on acnh to send them a letter with a gift?


----------



## xara

MayorSophie23 said:


> Do you have too be best friends with someone on acnh to send them a letter with a gift?



you don’t! you just have to add them on the switch but rather than their name being under “best friends” when you go to send them a letter, you’ll have to press R and their name should be there!


----------



## Sophie23

I did but their name wasn’t there


----------



## xara

MayorSophie23 said:


> I did but their name wasn’t there



have they visited your island or have you visited theirs after adding them? i believe you have to visit them or have them visit you in order to send mail ;;


----------



## Sophie23

Nope but I think they’re gonna visit mine tomorrow~


----------



## Opal

Help! I finally got a campsite visitor and she's so cute! Problem is that I can't kick out any of the villagers I want to kick out yet because they haven't given me their pics. If I keep tting forward till I get one of their pics and then tt back to today will I still have the same campsite visitor, or even a visitor at all?


----------



## Mu~

It's been 4 weeks since Flick last visited my island, is it normal? I saw a picture saying you get either him or CJ and the next week the other one will have priority, which hasn't happened here, because I got CJ 3 times in a row.
Btw did they nerf the daily villager crafting? It used to be 3 per day and the last 2 days I could only find 2. I even changed the time to check if I missed 1.


----------



## xara

Mu~ said:


> It's been 4 weeks since Flick last visited my island, is it normal? I saw a picture saying you get either him or CJ and the next week the other one will have priority, which hasn't happened here, because I got CJ 3 times in a row.
> Btw did they nerf the daily villager crafting? It used to be 3 per day and the last 2 days I could only find 2. I even changed the time to check if I missed 1.



i’m not sure about the crafting but flick seems to be a rarer npc and doesn’t come very often ;;


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mu~ said:


> It's been 4 weeks since Flick last visited my island, is it normal? I saw a picture saying you get either him or CJ and the next week the other one will have priority, which hasn't happened here, because I got CJ 3 times in a row.
> Btw did they nerf the daily villager crafting? It used to be 3 per day and the last 2 days I could only find 2. I even changed the time to check if I missed 1.



Flick, CJ, Label, Redd, and Gulliver only have 2 possible days of the week they can show up on (yes, 5 characters for 2 slots) because they are weekdays (M-F) only and Leif, Kicks, and Saharah are guaranteed to show up on the other 3. So with 5 characters for only 2 slots each week, that means you might have to wait a while for RNG to go your way. I've noticed Gulliver seems most likely of those 5 to show up, at least for me. The other 4 somehow feel rarer.


----------



## wm55

Hi, I have questions about the campsite.
On a day that I had a villager visiting the campsite, I forgot to see whoever was visiting, and eventually the day changed...
Am I able to TT to meet that camping villager? Trying to find a particular villager and worried I have been super unlucky and missed meeting them in this one encounter. On that note, even if I don’t enter the tent and see who the villager is, are they already locked in from the moment Isabelle makes the announcement? And if I didn’t visit them, is it possible they may visit again? 
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

wm55 said:


> Hi, I have questions about the campsite.
> On a day that I had a villager visiting the campsite, I forgot to see whoever was visiting, and eventually the day changed...
> Am I able to TT to meet that camping villager? Trying to find a particular villager and worried I have been super unlucky and missed meeting them in this one encounter. On that note, even if I don’t enter the tent and see who the villager is, are they already locked in from the moment Isabelle makes the announcement? And if I didn’t visit them, is it possible they may visit again?
> Thanks so much for your help!



Unfortunately, if you TT back to that date, you won't get the same camper, and that camper is locked once you load the file for that date.

Also unfortunately, it's very impractical to see villagers in your campsite who have already camped on your island. Essentially, the game keeps track of all villagers you've either had live on your island or had as a camper. The game will avoid giving those specific villagers to you as a camper, and the only way of getting repeats is by encountering all villagers/all villagers of a given personality, at which point it's pure RNG which villager you see.

That's the basic summary (there's some specifics depending on whether or not you have all personality types on your island). You can see these details about how the campsite works here (scroll down to the highlighted text on the second to last page).


----------



## Bebba

I have a question regarding friend's "rejected" villagers.

So, a friend of mine mentioned yesterday that there's apparently a chance for you to receive a friend's "rejected" (I think forced to move out due to a campsite villager moving in?) villager if you have an empty plot that you haven't filled yourself. Is this true? I can't seem to find any info on this when I search it up.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bebba said:


> I have a question regarding friend's "rejected" villagers.
> 
> So, a friend of mine mentioned yesterday that there's apparently a chance for you to receive a friend's "rejected" (I think forced to move out due to a campsite villager moving in?) villager if you have an empty plot that you haven't filled yourself. Is this true? I can't seem to find any info on this when I search it up.



Yes, this is what's commonly called the "void" mechanic. _All_ villagers that move out of a town that don't get specifically adopted by another player (not just forced move-outs from campers) get "stored" in a move-out queue. When another player interacts with that town through multiplayer, then villagers from that move-out queue have a chance to move in to that new town either by taking an empty plot or by occupying a slot in that town's move-in queue and then moving in once a plot is empty.

When you have an empty plot, you're guaranteed one day to find a villager yourself. If you don't invite anyone, once 5 a.m. hits on the following day, that plot has a chance of either being filled by a pure RNG villager, or if you have a voided villager in your move-in queue, that plot will be taken by them. So it's best to take advantage of that one day if you want to find a villager yourself.


----------



## Bebba

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yes, this is what's commonly called the "void" mechanic. _All_ villagers that move out of a town that don't get specifically adopted by another player (not just forced move-outs from campers) get "stored" in a move-out queue. When another player interacts with that town through multiplayer, then villagers from that move-out queue have a chance to move in to that new town either by taking an empty plot or by occupying a slot in that town's move-in queue and then moving in once a plot is empty.
> 
> When you have an empty plot, you're guaranteed one day to find a villager yourself. If you don't invite anyone, once 5 a.m. hits on the following day, that plot has a chance of either being filled by a pure RNG villager, or if you have a voided villager in your move-in queue, that plot will be taken by them. So it's best to take advantage of that one day if you want to find a villager yourself.


I appreciate the response! I've been hunting all day for a villager to take up my last plot but I'm being kind of fussy with the type, and another one of my friends has been evicting villagers with amiibos that I'd really like to avoid taking in, lol. But this info is good to know!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bebba said:


> I appreciate the response! I've been hunting all day for a villager to take up my last plot but I'm being kind of fussy with the type, and another one of my friends has been evicting villagers with amiibos that I'd really like to avoid taking in, lol. But this info is good to know!



Best of luck! If you're willing to TT, you can technically create a never-ending day where, if you're running out of time to find a villager, you TT backwards a few hours (making sure to not pass 5 a.m. as that's the start of an AC day), and then you can indefinitely postpone a void move-in. Also, if you're island hopping, the new day won't roll over if you're still in the airport, so as long as you don't leave the building or exit the game, even if it's 5 a.m., you can continue to island hop until you run out of tickets.

I also forgot to mention. You'll know when you get a voided villager when, if you talk to them while they're in boxes, they mention coming from another town.


----------



## melco

Never seen this before...I was in Nook's cranny with Goldie and she was looking at a table in the back, without me talking to her she got an independent thought bubble above her head saying 'I could use something like this...' 
So I bought it and gave it to her, but she didn't seem to react any differently from any other gift I've given her. Was it just some random flavor text, or was it to show what her favorite style of items is? Or Was there something else I was supposed to do. I looked up that phrase and it had never been mentioned before online.


----------



## GEEBRASS

melco said:


> Never seen this before...I was in Nook's cranny with Goldie and she was looking at a table in the back, without me talking to her she got an independent thought bubble above her head saying 'I could use something like this...'
> So I bought it and gave it to her, but she didn't seem to react any differently from any other gift I've given her. Was it just some random flavor text, or was it to show what her favorite style of items is? Or Was there something else I was supposed to do. I looked up that phrase and it had never been mentioned before online.



I'm fairly certain that stuff is just for flavor; I've seen my villagers do it too. I do like your theory that these larger reactions are to items that are colors or styles that villager likes. Will have to keep my eye on that!


----------



## wm55

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Unfortunately, if you TT back to that date, you won't get the same camper, and that camper is locked once you load the file for that date.
> 
> Also unfortunately, it's very impractical to see villagers in your campsite who have already camped on your island. Essentially, the game keeps track of all villagers you've either had live on your island or had as a camper. The game will avoid giving those specific villagers to you as a camper, and the only way of getting repeats is by encountering all villagers/all villagers of a given personality, at which point it's pure RNG which villager you see.
> 
> That's the basic summary (there's some specifics depending on whether or not you have all personality types on your island). You can see these details about how the campsite works here (scroll down to the highlighted text on the second to last page).


Great thanks for the help!


----------



## Miqo

Does it really matter if I don't have an island with at least 1 of each personality type? I'd assume it does due to the game seemingly forcing you into starting out your islands with, from what I've been told, a fixed order of types you get. I'm planning to have an island with all female villagers but it seems I'll have 1 snooty amongst a sea of peppy and normal.. but does it really matter at the end of the day? What will I be missing?


----------



## YueClemes

Miqo said:


> Does it really matter if I don't have an island with at least 1 of each personality type? I'd assume it does due to the game seemingly forcing you into starting out your islands with, from what I've been told, a fixed order of types you get. I'm planning to have an island with all female villagers but it seems I'll have 1 snooty amongst a sea of peppy and normal.. but does it really matter at the end of the day? What will I be missing?


Reaction from other personality


			One moment, please...


----------



## Miqo

YueClemes said:


> Reaction from other personality
> 
> 
> One moment, please...


Are the reactions the only thing? If so, I don't care for collecting them all, so that doesn't seem like a problem.


----------



## YueClemes

Miqo said:


> Are the reactions the only thing? If so, I don't care for collecting them all, so that doesn't seem like a problem.


diy too but diy u can get from friend or even buy it. So just the reaction and if u dont care about it then just play as u want xD


----------



## Chea

Does the second character count as a visitor when it comes to watering flowers?


----------



## Romaki

If I'm missing a personality, are they more likely to show up at the campsite?


----------



## xara

Romaki said:


> If I'm missing a personality, are they more likely to show up at the campsite?



yes!


----------



## Dunquixote

Is more furniture going to be included in future patches? I feel like there aren’t enough bed, table/desk, & food furniture choices :/.


----------



## djc3791

Question about meteor showers - I know that you can only get 20 wishes "granted" when you visit another island's meteor shower, but can you get another 20 if you visit another island that same night with no time traveling?


----------



## m i d o r i

Hi ^.^ I checked to see if my question was answered but didn't find anything... If it was answered I'm sorry >.< If I have a villager that  just moved in (day after the land was sell) and they are still unboxing their stuff, can I get a plot of land that same day and invite a villager from someone else island or do I have to wait the next day ? Thanks a lot :3


----------



## GEEBRASS

YueClemes said:


> diy too but diy u can get from friend or even buy it. So just the reaction and if u dont care about it then just play as u want xD



Also DIYs from balloons and message bottles can cover this, as well as campers. If you get an Amiibo of a personality type you're missing, you can invite them every day for DIYs as long as you don't complete their requests. Just see if they give you a new DIY and say goodbye until tomorrow!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Chea said:


> Does the second character count as a visitor when it comes to watering flowers?



Nope, has to be someone from another island.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



djc3791 said:


> Question about meteor showers - I know that you can only get 20 wishes "granted" when you visit another island's meteor shower, but can you get another 20 if you visit another island that same night with no time traveling?



No. You could make 300 wishes on 5 different islands and you'd still only get 20 star fragments the next day. Only way to get more is by hosting people to wish on your island, and I think that caps at 30 fragments?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



m i d o r i said:


> Hi ^.^ I checked to see if my question was answered but didn't find anything... If it was answered I'm sorry >.< If I have a villager that  just moved in (day after the land was sell) and they are still unboxing their stuff, can I get a plot of land that same day and invite a villager from someone else island or do I have to wait the next day ? Thanks a lot :3



You can have multiple empty plots at the same time, but only one villager in boxes per day. So I think what you're saying should work just fine. If you have someone in boxes and an empty plot and you invite another villager to move into the empty plot, they should either have their name on the empty plot the next day, or be unboxing the next day.


----------



## Snowesque

The other day I was looking through my available posters, and I noticed I had an option for Sparrow.
Sparrow hasn't given me his picture, I haven't scanned him in, and I haven't cataloged his poster.
How would I've the option to order his?


----------



## xara

Snowesque said:


> The other day I was looking through my available posters, and I noticed I had an option for Sparrow.
> Sparrow hasn't given me his picture, I haven't scanned him in, and I haven't cataloged his poster.
> How would I've the option to order his?



i might be misunderstanding but have you never had sparro? if you have, and you’ve invited him to harvey’s island, that’s how you’d have gotten his poster - any villager you invite to harv’s island, regardless of whether an amiibo was used or not, will unlock that villagers poster. if you’ve never had him, though, then i’m not sure what happened lmao


----------



## Snowesque

xara said:


> i might be misunderstanding but have you never had sparro? if you have, and you’ve invited him to harvey’s island, that’s how you’d have gotten his poster - any villager you invite to harv’s island, regardless of whether an amiibo was used or not, will unlock that villagers poster. if you’ve never had him, though, then i’m not sure what happened lmao


That explains it thank you haha. I hadn't realized just inviting them would do that; must of been from the wedding party.


----------



## MayorGong

Hello! I have someone on my campsite and I would like them to move in so I can kick another villager out. Would it be possible if I have just 9 spots in my island? (I still did not built the 10th spot)


----------



## xara

MayorGong said:


> Hello! I have someone on my campsite and I would like them to move in so I can kick another villager out. Would it be possible if I have just 9 spots in my island? (I still did not built the 10th spot)



no. the kicking out only applies if you have 10 villagers - if you currently have 9 and have not yet built the 10th plot, you won’t be able to invite the villager until you build it ;;


----------



## Magnetar

Hi! I received a Brake Tapper from someone in a trade and thought I would be able to order some more with the Nook Shopping app. It's my first Pocket Camp item, so I was expecting to see the "promotional" tab added in the app, but it's not there. So my question is, am I looking in the wrong place or are you only able to reorder Pocket Camp items if you have transferred the Pocket Camp items from your phone yourself?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Magnetar said:


> Hi! I received a Brake Tapper from someone in a trade and thought I would be able to order some more with the Nook Shopping app. It's my first Pocket Camp item, so I was expecting to see the "promotional" tab added in the app, but it's not there. So my question is, am I looking in the wrong place or are you only able to reorder Pocket Camp items if you have transferred the Pocket Camp items from your phone yourself?



Have you tried entering "Brake Tapper" into the catalog's search function? If it doesn't show up there, then you probably can't catalog/reorder the Pocket Camp items like other normal items.

Let me know if that works! I've been wondering the answer to this question myself. If it doesn't work, I'm happy to order some Brake Tappers (or the other Pocket Camp items) for you as long as you don't mind waiting since I don't TT.


----------



## Magnetar

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Have you tried entering "Brake Tapper" into the catalog's search function? If it doesn't show up there, then you probably can't catalog/reorder the Pocket Camp items like other normal items.
> 
> Let me know if that works! I've been wondering the answer to this question myself. If it doesn't work, I'm happy to order some Brake Tappers (or the other Pocket Camp items) for you as long as you don't mind waiting since I don't TT.



I tried that and it doesn't show up, but it should be next to villager posters, like in this pic ...







Instead of it, I have a tab for some seasonal items on sale. It's so weird ...

Also, thank you for the offer. If you could get me 2 Market Place Decorations and 1 of all the other items, that would really help me out.
If you let me know how much they cost all together, I will bring the bells for them when I can pick up the items. Or maybe some NMT's?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Magnetar said:


> I tried that and it doesn't show up, but it should be next to villager posters, like in this pic ...
> 
> Instead of it, I have a tab for some seasonal items on sale. It's so weird ...
> 
> Also, thank you for the offer. If you could get me 2 Market Place Decorations and 1 of all other items, that would really help me out.
> If you let me know how much they cost all together, I will bring the bells for them when I can pick up the items. Or maybe some NMT's?



Ah, okay, yeah. Thanks for letting me know. In that case, they can't be cataloged. I thought they might be like the posters. Those only show up in the posters tab if you use Harv's Island. Any posters that you just catalog from others won't show up in the tab, but will appear when you search for them in the catalog.

It just means that you can't catalog the Pocket Camp items, nothing weird about it. The promotions tab will only appear if you actually link your Pocket Camp account. The seasonal tab is also normal; it's for, well, seasonal items.

Actually, I'm pretty sure that I have one of every item and 2 of the Market Place Decorations on me. Let me double check, and I'll PM you in a bit so that we don't clutter up this thread.


----------



## Magnetar

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> The promotions tab will only appear if you actually link your Pocket Camp account.



That's what I thought. I don't own Pocket Camp, so I need to get the items through trade. Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## Shyria

Magnetar said:


> That's what I thought. I don't own Pocket Camp, so I need to get the items through trade. Thank you for answering my question.


Not sure if you know that or not, but Pocket Camp is a free app you can download on your app store, you only need to play through tutorial to unlock the objects!
(As you said "own" I wasn't sure if you were aware of how it worked or not, but it's fairly easy to get if you'd like to do it)


----------



## GEEBRASS

Shyria said:


> Not sure if you know that or not, but Pocket Camp is a free app you can download on your app store, you only need to play through tutorial to unlock the objects!
> (As you said "own" I wasn't sure if you were aware of how it worked or not, but it's fairly easy to get if you'd like to do it☺)



This! I downloaded Pocket Camp and had to play for about 20-30 minutes before unlocking the items, then I deleted the app!


----------



## MayorGong

xara said:


> no. the kicking out only applies if you have 10 villagers - if you currently have 9 and have not yet built the 10th plot, you won’t be able to invite the villager until you build it ;;


Ohh I see. I should add the 10th plot soon ;-; Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Dreamcloud

If you invite someone to the campsite by amiibo 3 times, make them the item they want each time but don't invite them to move in when they bring it up on the 3rd occasion what happens on the 4th time? Can you invite them then (once you've made the requested item) or do you have to wait for the 6th visit?


----------



## Ras

Does your island eval change daily or instantly? I planted about 30 weeds and checked and my eval hasn't fallen, but might it tomorrow?


----------



## Sharksheep

Ras said:


> Does your island eval change daily or instantly? I planted about 30 weeds and checked and my eval hasn't fallen, but might it tomorrow?



It changes instantly. I went from 3-5 stars in a day by placing furniture and keep checking in with Isabelle.


----------



## duckvely

Can you get a photo from the same villager more than once?


----------



## Vio1et

Dreamcloud said:


> If you invite someone to the campsite by amiibo 3 times, make them the item they want each time but don't invite them to move in when they bring it up on the 3rd occasion what happens on the 4th time? Can you invite them then (once you've made the requested item) or do you have to wait for the 6th visit?



Just tested this with my own amiibo actually! You don't have to wait for the sixth visit to invite. Also, as long as you crafted the three previous items, the campsite visitor won't request an item on the fourth day. In that case, on the 4th visit, you'll be able to immediately invite the visitor after talking to them. Pretty sure this stays the same for any visits after that too (as long as you don't invite them to move in), but I don't think you'd need a villager at the campsite more than four times.


----------



## Shyria

jihux said:


> Can you get a photo from the same villager more than once?


Supposedly yes, but the game will have to cycle a certain number of objects for the villager to give you before the photo comes back in the pool.


----------



## m i d o r i

Hi, I didn't this question eing ask, however if it was, I'm sorry >.< so today Maddie ask to leave and I let her go, so it means that tomorrow she will be in box. So from there, when do I start searching for a new villager (today, when she in box or when she is gone) ? Do I even have a saying in who's gonna come ?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

m i d o r i said:


> Hi, I didn't this question eing ask, however if it was, I'm sorry >.< so today Maddie ask to leave and I let her go, so it means that tomorrow she will be in box. So from there, when do I start searching for a new villager (today, when she in box or when she is gone) ? Do I even have a saying in who's gonna come ?



You can start searching for a new villager when Maddie is gone and the plot is empty (so the day after she's in boxes). You can either go island hopping or adopt a villager from another player (or if you're really lucky and have a campsite visitor that day, you can also invite them).

You only have that one day to find a villager yourself. After that one day (5 a.m. is the start of a new day in AC), then you'll either have a chance to get a pure RNG villager, or if you've been doing multiplayer, you can get a voided villager from another player.


----------



## Le Ham

Do villagers have furniture preferences in this game? They've only ever responded to furniture I give them positively... and I'm wondering if I should try to do something special for Spike's birthday tomorrow instead of wrap a peach or smth dumb. Is it the same as clothing preferences?


----------



## Sharksheep

Le Ham said:


> Do villagers have furniture preferences in this game? They've only ever responded to furniture I give them positively... and I'm wondering if I should try to do something special for Spike's birthday tomorrow instead of wrap a peach or smth dumb. Is it the same as clothing preferences?



I don't think there are furniture preferences but there are limits as to what can be placed in their house and what default items can be replaced. There are furniture items you can gift them and they would never display it no matter how many times you gift it to them.


----------



## KimvW

I just got Ankha in my campsite. I do not have snooty vilager yet so I would like her to move in, hower I really want to keep the villager she suggest should leave. There are only about 1 or 2 villagers I want to let go at the moment. Is there any way to get her to suggest another villager?


----------



## Sharksheep

KimvW said:


> I just got Ankha in my campsite. I do not have snooty vilager yet so I would like her to move in, hower I really want to keep the villager she suggest should leave. There are only about 1 or 2 villagers I want to let go at the moment. Is there any way to get her to suggest another villager?



You would have to force quit the game the moment she suggested a villager and it's the wrong one. Otherwise the autosave kicks in and you are locked in your choice in. You can prevent her from suggesting one villager by moving their house by talking to Tom Nook.


----------



## KimvW

Sharksheep said:


> You would have to force quit the game the moment she suggested a villager and it's the wrong one. Otherwise the autosave kicks in and you are locked in your choice in. You can prevent her from suggesting one villager by moving their house by talking to Tom Nook.



Ah thanks, I'll know that for next time


----------



## Dunquixote

Le Ham said:


> Do villagers have furniture preferences in this game? They've only ever responded to furniture I give them positively... and I'm wondering if I should try to do something special for Spike's birthday tomorrow instead of wrap a peach or smth dumb. Is it the same as clothing preferences?



I’ve been using this for reference for the few times I’ve given them gifts. For furniture, it seems to be based on the color that they like, or at least thst’s how it seems from my experience. I just gave Roscoe a black iron shelf and he responded positively to it.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020

Sorry if this has been asked before. i have a question. When villagers move out and if you later decide you want them back in your village, will their house still have all the furniture you gave them from when they were first staying in your town, or will it be reverted back the default state of the house?


----------



## Vio1et

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. i have a question. When villagers move out and if you later decide you want them back in your village, will their house still have all the furniture you gave them from when they were first staying in your town, or will it be reverted back the default state of the house?


As long as it's the exact same villager, as in someone adopted them and then you took them back, then yes the house will still have the same furniture. If you're talking about inviting the villager from a mystery island, then no, their house would be in the default state


.


----------



## Dunquixote

Vio1et said:


> As long as it's the exact same villager, as in someone adopted them and then you took them back, then yes the house will still have the same furniture. If you're talking about inviting the villager from a mystery island, then no, their house would be in the default state.



Thank you very for answering my question and for your time! Yeah, I meant mystery island or via amiibo cards.


----------



## Ras

Sharksheep said:


> You would have to force quit the game the moment she suggested a villager and it's the wrong one. Otherwise the autosave kicks in and you are locked in your choice in. You can prevent her from suggesting one villager by moving their house by talking to Tom Nook.



Does that mean KimvW could right now change the villager the camper is picking by moving that villager’s house? It’s a way to get a second chance if you let it save?


----------



## Clock

Is there a way to reset the first camper, one of my family members is trying to get a specific smug.


----------



## Vio1et

Clockwise said:


> Is there a way to reset the first camper, one of my family members is trying to get a specific smug.



No, you can't reset your first campsite villager. Whichever one appears first is the one you have to invite.


----------



## Splinter

Does anyone know what these bamboo sticks are called behind this house, and whether they are from a DIY?


----------



## xara

Splinter said:


> Does anyone know what these bamboo sticks are called behind this house, and whether they are from a DIY?



i believe that’s the bamboo partition customized to “dried bamboo” - it’s a diy!


----------



## Opal

Does anyone know if inviting a villager via amiibo will mess with the random campsite rng. After getting a random visitor ur chances of getting another one increases each day until it reaches 20% after 6 days and it stays that way but I was wondering if inviting an amiibo resets that back to 0? Also just double checking but u can scan an amiibo in and invite them over more than once right?


----------



## Toasties

I'm sorry if this question is in the wrong thread. But Nookazon posted a service for Island Inspiration/Redesign. I can't find information on it but what does it mean? Is it just allowing people to come to my island and get inspiration or something else?


----------



## nammie

So I have a villager (Bianca) in boxes atm, and I let someone in to invite her to their town. However, Bianca won't ask to move to their town and is just in a dialogue cycle... has anyone else ever had this happen? I tried searching but all the questions/answers were about moving glitches after a villager has been invited.

For context she was one of my first 5 villagers who randomly moved in, is moving out naturally, and the person who came has an empty plot atm.


----------



## daisyy

Toasties said:


> I'm sorry if this question is in the wrong thread. But Nookazon posted a service for Island Inspiration/Redesign. I can't find information on it but what does it mean? Is it just allowing people to come to my island and get inspiration or something else?


if you list this, it means you're offering a service to help others design their islands. a mod on the discord server said what this includes differs from seller to seller, and recommended reaching out before buying such a listing.


----------



## Toasties

nammie said:


> So I have a villager (Bianca) in boxes atm, and I let someone in to invite her to their town. However, Bianca won't ask to move to their town and is just in a dialogue cycle... has anyone else ever had this happen? I tried searching but all the questions/answers were about moving glitches after a villager has been invited.
> 
> For context she was one of my first 5 villagers who randomly moved in, is moving out naturally, and the person who came has an empty plot atm.


The only thing that can really cause this issue is if the person doesn't have an empty plot. It needs to be empty and not have the villager moving out in boxes. If not then it may be a glitch? You might need to give her to someone else who has an empty plot instead, if it works then it was 100% an issue with the other person They should also check to make sure nobody has claimed their empty plot.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



daisyy said:


> if you list this, it means you're offering a service to help others design their islands. a mod on the discord server said what this includes differs from seller to seller, and recommended reaching out before buying such a listing.


Okay, so what I'm getting is like offering advice/ideas for designing/improving their island? That was kinda what I gathered at first glance but just wanted confirmation. Thank you. I guess it also works with allowing others to visit my island if they want inspiration. But yeah, will deffo be messaging them first before doing the service.


----------



## kolete

I got an amiibo card and invited to stay at my camp. I asked to move in but they said that not now but another visit might convice them, so if i invite them again tomorrow i can ask to stay and they will?


----------



## daisyy

kolete said:


> I got an amiibo card and invited to stay at my camp. I asked to move in but they said that not now but another visit might convice them, so if i invite them again tomorrow i can ask to stay and they will?


You need to invite via amiibo 3 times in a row, complete all the requests, and on the third day the villager will agree to move in and ask who to kick out.


----------



## kolete

oh okay thank you!


----------



## Ras

Opal said:


> Does anyone know if inviting a villager via amiibo will mess with the random campsite rng. After getting a random visitor ur chances of getting another one increases each day until it reaches 20% after 6 days and it stays that way but I was wondering if inviting an amiibo resets that back to 0? Also just double checking but u can scan an amiibo in and invite them over more than once right?



Amiibo campers reset the campsite odds to zero. And you can invite them as many times as you want.


----------



## Sicariana

I'm trading villagers with someone. Currently, I have an empty plot. I am planning to go to their island and pick up Gonzo. I have a Molly amiibo card and am planning on inviting her to the campsite. I will then invite her to my island, kicking Judy out in the process. 

Will I be able to complete this process or are there some bugs that could happen?


----------



## Ras

Sicariana said:


> I'm trading villagers with someone. Currently, I have an empty plot. I am planning to go to their island and pick up Gonzo. I have a Molly amiibo card and am planning on inviting her to the campsite. I will then invite her to my island, kicking Judy out in the process.
> 
> Will I be able to complete this process or are there some bugs that could happen?



On rare occasions what you’re trying to do has resulted in both traders getting a glitched Diva who can not be removed, even on a reset.

But seriously, the only problem would be a wrong exterior if you don’t load the empty plot day. Otherwise, it should be fine?


----------



## TinyPrincess

I play with family on one switch. If they get their own switches and I delete their characters from my island... Will that also delete their donations to the museum? They donated a lot of rare creatures.


----------



## ceribells

Can villagers lay on outdoor bed furniture? Hammock, poolside bed, etc?
I've never seen them do it, or near my beach area at all, so I'm worried I need to rethink that area's design to have more chair items and less bed items


----------



## YueClemes

ceribells said:


> Can villagers lay on outdoor bed furniture? Hammock, poolside bed, etc?
> I've never seen them do it, or near my beach area at all, so I'm worried I need to rethink that area's design to have more chair items and less bed items


they can xD here my Beau xD


----------



## ceribells

YueClemes said:


> they can xD here my Beau xD


Oh man! Now I'm just mad at them for not using the beautiful beach set-up I made them!
Also I love Beau so much  I had him almost the whole time in NL.


----------



## YueClemes

ceribells said:


> Oh man! Now I'm just mad at them for not using the beautiful beach set-up I made them!
> Also I love Beau so much  I had him almost the whole time in NL.


it took time to capture this lol like they are rather sitting on floor than a chair u placed lol But my villagers now sit on chair more than floor already xD

And yea i love Beau but my fav baby is Erik


----------



## izzyvixen

Hi,

If I have Redd and bought his only real painting can others get it too? i.e. if I make a "Redd is here come visit" thread?  Also when I visit people for Celeste or Redd is it polite to leave them feedback?  ( I have been but wasn't sure if it was commonplace).

Thanks for your help


----------



## YueClemes

izzyvixen said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I have Redd and bought his only real painting can others get it too? i.e. if I make a "Redd is here come visit" thread?  Also when I visit people for Celeste or Redd is it polite to leave them feedback?  ( I have been but wasn't sure if it was commonplace).
> 
> Thanks for your help


u can only buy the rest. But Redd sometime come with 3 real items also, and lots ppl buy fake statue too so i guess u can xD


----------



## izzyvixen

Great! ty! I appreciate that..


----------



## Toska

Can you get multiple villager photos? All I've saw is that nothing is confirmed, but I assume that somebody here would know a definite


----------



## misstayleigh

Is there a hub thread for sharing QR/creator codes? I feel like the folks on this site would curate some good paths and I'm desperate lolol

edit: i was today year's old when i learned i'm an idiot and "Able Sisters" is literally a subforum hfdsjkfhsf


----------



## Sharksheep

Can you queue up an amiibo villager to kick out another villager?
Can you do invite them for two days and wait weeks before inviting them the final time? Or after a certain amount of time passes, your progress reset?


----------



## PaperCat

if i TT within the same day (like going backwards to 5am) will i still not get a random move in since im staying within the same day?


----------



## Vio1et

Sharksheep said:


> Can you queue up an amiibo villager to kick out another villager?
> Can you do invite them for two days and wait weeks before inviting them the final time? Or after a certain amount of time passes, your progress reset?


Yea, you can queue villagers to kick out others. Your progress with amiibos don't reset after any amount of time, so you could wait weeks between invites if you wanted without losing any progress.


----------



## TinyPrincess

If a villager wanted to move and everyone but one person agreed to them moving away. Would that character stay because one playable character said stay? Or will the villager still move? Like majority vote?


----------



## radiical

I know someone literally just answered this, but just to be sure if you buy a painting from Redd others CAN come and buy one unclaimed painting?


----------



## tajikey

radiical said:


> I know someone literally just answered this, but just to be sure if you buy a painting from Redd others CAN come and buy one unclaimed painting?


Yep, my buddy did that very thing on my island.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Sharksheep said:


> Can you queue up an amiibo villager to kick out another villager?
> Can you do invite them for two days and wait weeks before inviting them the final time? Or after a certain amount of time passes, your progress reset?


The answer to your first question is yes. The rest, I don't know. Every Amiibo I invited was over three straight days.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Chloe-Auroura said:


> Can you get multiple villager photos? All I've saw is that nothing is confirmed, but I assume that somebody here would know a definite


Yes to both ways that question can be answered. You can get a picture from more than one villager, and you can get more than one picture from a single villager (very rare, however).


----------



## radiical

tajikey said:


> Yep, my buddy did that very thing on my island.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020


Thank you!


----------



## Mu~

Last night there was a meteor shower in my island. Yesterday I forgot to dig the fossils and TT'd a few hours back to get them. Now I'm back to the current time and I don't see any star fragments at the beach, did I screw it up?


----------



## Sharksheep

Is the only way to clear my void is to just let everyone in it move in and move out? I can't invite Amelia to my campsite


----------



## Cheremtasy

Mu~ said:


> Last night there was a meteor shower in my island. Yesterday I forgot to dig the fossils and TT'd a few hours back to get them. Now I'm back to the current time and I don't see any star fragments at the beach, did I screw it up?



Yeah time travelling back and forth like that screws up the game. It doesn't register that you had a meteor shower from before because when you TT'ed back to get the fossils and then switched back to real time the game counts those as "separate days" even though it's the same date. Basically the game is reading it as one day you had a meteor shower and wished upon stars, but the other day you only collected fossils. It's kind of hard to explain, but the star fragments would have only been there if you collected them before time travelling backwards.


----------



## Bluebellie

What is this chair called?


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> What is this chair called?



i believe that’s the lecture-hall bench in dark brown ;u;


----------



## Bluebellie

xara said:


> i believe that’s the lecture-hall bench in dark brown ;u;


Great ! I think so too. Thank you!


----------



## Ras

I tried to give Audie my Rolling Rock diner neon clock, but it wouldn’t let me wrap it and it wouldn‘t even let me give it unwrapped. I was able to wrap and hand over an unaltered neon clock. Does the game just not let you give custom design items? Is it for fear of giving them something obscene?


----------



## GEEBRASS

Ras said:


> I tried to give Audie my Rolling Rock diner neon clock, but it wouldn’t let me wrap it and it wouldn‘t even let me give it unwrapped. I was able to wrap and hand over an unaltered neon clock. Does the game just not let you give custom design items? Is it for fear of giving them something obscene?



Correct, you can't give villagers custom designed gifts. The obscenity theory is the general assumption as to why, yep!


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Does anyone know the best way to get rid of unwanted flowers? I've had so much rain lately that my flowers have tripled...practically covered my whole island TvT... is digging them up 1 by 1 the only way?


----------



## Sharksheep

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Does anyone know the best way to get rid of unwanted flowers? I've had so much rain lately that my flowers have tripled...practically covered my whole island TvT... is digging them up 1 by 1 the only way?



Paid someone to dig up the flowers and trash them if you don't want to do it yourself but this requires giving them best friend status. I just put down a trashcan to toss away the flowers because selling them nets me very little for the amount of time it takes me to dig them up and run to nooks. You could also lay down stone paths or fence them off so there is no empty space for them to spawn.


----------



## Ras

I could have sworn I saw a life preserver hanging on a door. If I did, what is it? It’s not the dumb life ring that just lies on the ground.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Ras said:


> I could have sworn I saw a life preserver hanging on a door. If I did, what is it? It’s not the dumb life ring that just lies on the ground.



I  think there's one outside Nook's Cranny during summer, but that's the only one I'm aware of. Can't imagine what you saw was the Shell Wreath, but I'm not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## Ras

GEEBRASS said:


> I  think there's one outside Nook's Cranny during summer, but that's the only one I'm aware of. Can't imagine what you saw was the Shell Wreath, but I'm not sure what else to suggest.



I either imagined it, or someone photoshopped the Nook's one onto a villager's house. I'll go with that one.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Ras said:


> I either imagined it, or someone photoshopped the Nook's one onto a villager's house. I'll go with that one.


I suppose it could have been another weird item hack where someone glitched one thing's appearance onto something else like they've done with Harv's fence and star fragment trees, etc.


----------



## Casuality

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Does anyone know the best way to get rid of unwanted flowers? I've had so much rain lately that my flowers have tripled...practically covered my whole island TvT... is digging them up 1 by 1 the only way?


I personally wouldn't mind being able to use the clean up request thingie in the nook phone on flowers , but I can definitely see the argument why they haven't included flowers.
But yes, it seems that you or someone else have to do the manual work... 1... flower... at... a... time


----------



## courtky

If I decide to add a second player to my island to use for storage, can I delete them later if I no longer want them or will I be stuck with a second house?


----------



## Romaki

A visitor can ask your camper to move to their island, right? Is that still a thing in New Horizons?


----------



## xara

Romaki said:


> A visitor can ask your camper to move to their island, right? Is that still a thing in New Horizons?



afraid not. other people can’t invite villagers from your campsite ;;


----------



## Romaki

xara said:


> afraid not. other people can’t invite villagers from your campsite ;;



Wow, that sucks. I thought so because I've never seen a thread about it.


----------



## Gunner

Anyone know if I need to invite an amiibo camper three days consecutively to make them move in? Or can I just not invite them everyday?


----------



## Bluebellie

If I send an item to my side character , do they get it same day or day after?


----------



## GEEBRASS

courtky said:


> If I decide to add a second player to my island to use for storage, can I delete them later if I no longer want them or will I be stuck with a second house?



You can remove any trace of them completely from your island as long as you do it from within the game. If you just remove the 2nd profile from your Switch, your island may be stuck forever with that profile's house.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



Gunner said:


> Anyone know if I need to invite an amiibo camper three days consecutively to make them move in? Or can I just not invite them everyday?



Once you've completed three DIY requests from an Amiibo camper, they will be ready to stay on your island any time you invite them after that. Resetting the Amiibo will have no effect, they'll always ask to move in after three completed requests. I don't think the three requests need to be consecutive days, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Epod

I had an empty plot and accidentally moved in a campsite villager so have timetravelled so I could still island-hop. If I fill the plot and then timetravel backwards, will this be okay?


----------



## Casuality

I'm at a point in the game where I sometimes want to get rid of the oldest villager and change things up with a brand new villager.
It can be tricky to remember who exactly is the oldest villager, but I'm 98% certain that this statement is correct:

If you try to send a letter to a resident, the game will basically show the 10 villagers from oldest to newest.

Can anyone confirm me in this?


----------



## Karmahri

courtky said:


> If I decide to add a second player to my island to use for storage, can I delete them later if I no longer want them or will I be stuck with a second house?


You can delete the second player although the items in the storage of the second player's house would be deleted as well I believe

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Epod said:


> I had an empty plot and accidentally moved in a campsite villager so have timetravelled so I could still island-hop. If I fill the plot and then timetravel backwards, will this be okay?


hmm... if you filled the plot then I believe that even if you time travel backwards there won't be any villagers on mystery islands. I think.


----------



## xara

Casuality said:


> I'm at a point in the game where I sometimes want to get rid of the oldest villager and change things up with a brand new villager.
> It can be tricky to remember who exactly is the oldest villager, but I'm 98% certain that this statement is correct:
> 
> If you try to send a letter to a resident, the game will basically show the 10 villagers from oldest to newest.
> 
> Can anyone confirm me in this?



i can confirm this !


----------



## YueClemes

My friend send me this and ask me how to do this... tbh i dunno.... U guys have any idea? or it is a photoshop?


----------



## xara

YueClemes said:


> My friend send me this and ask me how to do this... tbh i dunno.... U guys have any idea? or it is a photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 278607



hmm. it could be photoshopped but it could also be a pic from a hacked island ;;


----------



## YueClemes

xara said:


> hmm. it could be photoshopped but it could also be a pic from a hacked island ;;


oh hacked version can do this? :O


----------



## xara

YueClemes said:


> oh hacked version can do this? :O



i’m assuming it can. it’s like in new leaf when people hacked their towns so they could put pwps and plants in bodies of water and buildings on the beach ;u;


----------



## YueClemes

xara said:


> i’m assuming it can. it’s like in new leaf when people hacked their towns so they could put pwps and plants in bodies of water and buildings on the beach ;u;


lol sometime hack made more beautiful stuff than original lol < I'm using stars tree to decorate my island too lol not hack but got from discord  >


----------



## xara

YueClemes said:


> lol sometime hack made more beautiful stuff than original lol < I'm using stars tree to decorate my island too lol not hack but got from discord  >



ah that’s cool! the star trees are really pretty aha c’:


----------



## YueClemes

xara said:


> ah that’s cool! the star trees are really pretty aha c’:


ikr lol sometimes i want decorate like

<water><water><water><water><water>
<water><tree><bud><tree><water>
<water><water><water><water><water>

but game wont let me since i cant plant tree near water hahaha


----------



## Sharksheep

Does putting a bridge right up at the end of the island where a river mouth is affect the spawn of the river mouth fish?


----------



## ivorystar

Sharksheep said:


> Does putting a bridge right up at the end of the island where a river mouth is affect the spawn of the river mouth fish?


Not for me. I actually get more fish spawning there with a bridge


----------



## Ras

xara said:


> hmm. it could be photoshopped but it could also be a pic from a hacked island ;;



It don’t have to be hacked. It could be a new exploit like trees on the edge of a cliff. Keep an eye on the YouTubes and this may be something we can all do.


----------



## Imbri

I can't remember reading about it, but does Flick take commissions at the Bug Off? Or do I have to wait for a normal appearance for that?

I do know I'll be able to sell off my storage space of bugs, at least.


----------



## Bethboj

Imbri said:


> I can't remember reading about it, but does Flick take commissions at the Bug Off? Or do I have to wait for a normal appearance for that?
> 
> I do know I'll be able to sell off my storage space of bugs, at least.


I happen to be a day ahead due to TTing a villager, I have just checked and can’t see an option with flick for commissions, only to sell him the bugs!


----------



## Imbri

Bethboj said:


> I happen to be a day ahead due to TTing a villager, I have just checked and can’t see an option with flick for commissions, only to sell him the bugs!



Thank you! It would have been nice to tick another off the list, but it makes sense. As I said, at least I'll be able to get the extra ones in storage out of the way.


----------



## Stormfly_the_noob

Hi I really need help, recently me and a family member were playing together with the one joycon mode ,after they set their tent up and we played they decided to delete their account from the switch ,wondering if I can actually remove the tent even though they don’t exist on the switch!


----------



## spacewalker

quick question, do villagers in boxes go to sleep at their usual time, or do they stay up until the day they leave? i have one in boxes rn and wanna know how much time i have, since i dont tt


----------



## GEEBRASS

Stormfly_the_noob said:


> Hi I really need help, recently me and a family member were playing together with the one joycon mode ,after they set their tent up and we played they decided to delete their account from the switch ,wondering if I can actually remove the tent even though they don’t exist on the switch!



I don't know for sure, but if you delete the account on the Switch before deleting the character inside Animal Crossing, you may be stuck with that character's tent. I know if you delete the character inside Animal Crossing first, you should have no problems. Hit the - button while on the Animal Crossing title screen (with the game software activated, title on the screen as your villagers roam the island in the bg) to talk to Tom Nook about deleting the character.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



spacewalker said:


> quick question, do villagers in boxes go to sleep at their usual time, or do they stay up until the day they leave? i have one in boxes rn and wanna know how much time i have, since i dont tt



I think they are awake & in boxes the entire day, then when the day rolls over at 5 AM they will be gone, but I could be misremembering.


----------



## Stormfly_the_noob

Thank you so much GREEBRASS it worked!! The tent is gone and now I finally have space for a new resident!!


----------



## Bluebellie

How much is the tbt to IGB conversion?
How much IGB would I be able to get with 100 tbt?


----------



## moonlightxo

Do you need to pay for online to get the new update?


----------



## Red Cat

moonlightxo said:


> Do you need to pay for online to get the new update?


No. All of the free updates just require your Switch to be connected to the internet to actually receive the update.


----------



## moonlightxo

Thank you!


----------



## YueClemes

Ras said:


> It don’t have to be hacked. It could be a new exploit like trees on the edge of a cliff. Keep an eye on the YouTubes and this may be something we can all do.


u mean this one right? tks  i will check it out xD


----------



## Ras

Can you get Redd on Sunday or does the turnip lady lock out randos?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Ras said:


> Can you get Redd on Sunday or does the turnip lady lock out randos?



Daisy Mae is considered to be "main" visitor on Sunday, so you can't see Redd on that day. He'll only show up on a weekday.


----------



## courtky

If I just moved a villager out (home is still there, lights off) but time travel back four days, will the plot be filled or will it just be an empty plot m?


----------



## rezberri

if u gift a villager an umbrella, will they use it when it rains?


----------



## Ras

Can two ant trails spawn at the same time? I have two spoiled turnips close to each other (but not blocking one another). I have confirmed both spawn ants, but I haven’t seen them both going. It is about like this:




 = hole 
 = turnip


----------



## KimvW

How does everyone post the pictures they make on their Switch here in the forum?


----------



## xara

KimvW said:


> How does everyone post the pictures they make on their Switch here in the forum?



i usually post the pics to my twitter account from my switch, save the pics to my camera roll and then post them on here but you also have the option to post them to facebook and save them from there, as well ;;


----------



## Sharpington

Do flowers stay watered after being picked up and moved? I thought I read that they didn't but my flowers always keep sparkling even after being moved


----------



## jamiesmile321

There's something I'm not sure about. I had just booted up the game, and had only talked to one villager, when I talked to another. I didn't realize they had the thought bubble over their head because they were standing behind a tree, and as soon as they asked to move out, I frantically closed the game, as they weren't the villager I wanted to move. When I opened up the game again, another villager immediately ran to me to give me a reaction. I've heard that this is a sign that no one wants to move off of your island that day. So, my question is, will I have to wait another 15 days to kick out a villager?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



jamiesmile321 said:


> There's something I'm not sure about. I had just booted up the game, and had only talked to one villager, when I talked to another. I didn't realize they had the thought bubble over their head because they were standing behind a tree, and as soon as they asked to move out, I frantically closed the game, as they weren't the villager I wanted to move. When I opened up the game again, another villager immediately ran to me to give me a reaction. I've heard that this is a sign that no one wants to move off of your island that day. So, my question is, will I have to wait another 15 days to kick out a villager?


I haven't used time travel at all yet, and I'm going to be really bummed if I have to wait another 15 days to get a new villager


----------



## Dunquixote

Sorry if this has been asked a lot; I tried googling for the answer first but had no luck. Has anyone found a way to get rid of fish/insects in a villager’s house? Some of the villagers that have a fish or bug in the house all have it in spots where in their original house, there was nothing there to begin with. I’m also trying to figure out how to remove an iron shelf that I gave Roscoe on his birthday that is in a spot where no furniture was when he originally moved to my town. I invited him with an amiibo card, so I’m also wondering if I let him leave and invite him again, if his house will be back to the original state or only if I find him on a mystery island?


----------



## Ras

I was putting down custom designs near a bridge and accidentally put one under the end of the bridge. I wanted to quit without saving, but of course it saved right then. Is there a way to get rid of it other than deleting the bridge first? I tried copying another design over my custom design, but that just put the new design in the same spot. Is there a way to completely delete a design? Someone said you could hover over it and select delete, but I've never seen that option.

I'm still curious about deleting designs, but I was able to erase the pattern under the bridge by finding a good angle.



Dunquixote said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a lot; I tried googling for the answer first but had no luck. Has anyone found a way to get rid of fish/insects in a villager’s house? Some of the villagers that have a fish or bug in the house all have it in spots where in their original house, there was nothing there to begin with. I’m also trying to figure out how to remove an iron shelf that I gave Roscoe on his birthday that is in a spot where no furniture was when he originally moved to my town. I invited him with an amiibo card, so I’m also wondering if I let him leave and invite him again, if his house will be back to the original state or only if I find him on a mystery island?



If you invite him again via amiibo, he will be completely reset to default. He won't remember you or being in your town, but any furniture or clothing you've given him will be gone.


----------



## jamiesmile321

jamiesmile321 said:


> There's something I'm not sure about. I had just booted up the game, and had only talked to one villager, when I talked to another. I didn't realize they had the thought bubble over their head because they were standing behind a tree, and as soon as they asked to move out, I frantically closed the game, as they weren't the villager I wanted to move. When I opened up the game again, another villager immediately ran to me to give me a reaction. I've heard that this is a sign that no one wants to move off of your island that day. So, my question is, will I have to wait another 15 days to kick out a villager?


Hey, still unsure of this. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Shyria

jamiesmile321 said:


> Hey, still unsure of this. Can anyone help me?


No, you shouldn't have to wait 15 days again as you did not deny the villager. You should have someone ask again tomorrow or in the next few days


----------



## Dark_Placebo

Whats the current exchange rate for TBT/NMT ?


----------



## xara

Dark_Placebo said:


> Whats the current exchange rate for TBT/NMT ?



1 tbt = 1 nmt


----------



## Ras

I’ve been giving Audie presents to try to get her picture. I only give hanging items. I noticed suddenly she no longer has her fruit basket, radio or coconut juice. Nothing on her tables. Do you think my filling her inventory forced her regular items out? I won’t give her those items back because the game would not know to put them in their specific original places.


----------



## jamiesmile321

Shyria said:


> No, you shouldn't have to wait 15 days again as you did not deny the villager. You should have someone ask again tomorrow or in the next few days



Ok, thank you very much!


----------



## Dark_Placebo

Im new in this game, whats the exchange rate for TBT and In game bells?


----------



## xara

Dark_Placebo said:


> Im new in this game, whats the exchange rate for TBT and In game bells?



100 tbt = 1 million bells is the typical exchange rate but i’ve also seen some people offer 1.25 or 1.50 million per 100 or 1-2 million for 80-100 tbt ^;^


----------



## Dunquixote

Ras said:


> I was putting down custom designs near a bridge and accidentally put one under the end of the bridge. I wanted to quit without saving, but of course it saved right then. Is there a way to get rid of it other than deleting the bridge first? I tried copying another design over my custom design, but that just put the new design in the same spot. Is there a way to completely delete a design? Someone said you could hover over it and select delete, but I've never seen that option.
> 
> I'm still curious about deleting designs, but I was able to erase the pattern under the bridge by finding a good angle.
> 
> 
> 
> If you invite him again via amiibo, he will be completely reset to default. He won't remember you or being in your town, but any furniture or clothing you've given him will be gone.



Thank you so much for replying and for your time; I greatly appreciate it & the info!   As long as there is a way, I’d be more than happy to start my friendships all over.


----------



## Meira

Does anyone know how to create this diagonal path?


----------



## Ras

It would take some figuring, but you would just make a three-tile line of path, which would allow the curved end, and then erase the third one on the end. Keep doing that and you can get that (except for the custom tile, which you'd have to download).


----------



## PaperCat

I use dirt paths for some areas. Is there a good way to keep the flowers from growing onto the roads?


----------



## Ras

PaperCat said:


> I use dirt paths for some areas. Is there a good way to keep the flowers from growing onto the roads?



If you have an extra space in your designs, use the tool that fills the whole thing and fill it with transparent. Lay that down and nothing will grow. You only need it right next to the flowers, as they don't jump a space. It's completely invisible, though it may change the way it sounds right on those spots. It hasn't been noticeable for me.


----------



## Irp4qpi

I'm trying to boot freya from my island via time travel. Have skipped from june 2020 and am now in August 2021, and it hasn't landed on freya once. Zell is my newest villager and it hasn't landed on him either, (because hes the newest villager) but why cant I get freya to move out, anybody know? Was thinking it could maybe be because I have 9 male villagers, and freya is my last female? But I don't see any info online confirming that you must have at least one female villager.


----------



## racatl

is kicking villagers out with amiibos still glitched?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Irp4qpi said:


> I'm trying to boot freya from my island via time travel. Have skipped from june 2020 and am now in August 2021, and it hasn't landed on freya once. Zell is my newest villager and it hasn't landed on him either, (because hes the newest villager) but why cant I get freya to move out, anybody know? Was thinking it could maybe be because I have 9 male villagers, and freya is my last female? But I don't see any info online confirming that you must have at least one female villager.



From what we know from the datamines, villagers are excluded from moving out if they are any of the following: 1) the most recent move-in, 2) their house is being moved, 3) their birthday is within a week, 4) they were the last villager to ask to move out. So in this case, it's just bad luck. There's been accounts that the most-recent villager can move out, but it's probably the result of a bug. So unless you see Zell asking to leave at some point, Freya still has the ability to leave.



racatl said:


> is kicking villagers out with amiibos still glitched?



The Amiibo-specific glitches have been fixed since March.


----------



## Irp4qpi

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> From what we know from the datamines, villagers are excluded from moving out if they are any of the following: 1) the most recent move-in, 2) their house is being moved, 3) their birthday is within a week, 4) they were the last villager to ask to move out. So in this case, it's just bad luck. There's been accounts that the most-recent villager can move out, but it's probably the result of a bug. So unless you see Zell asking to leave at some point, Freya still has the ability to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> The Amiibo-specific glitches have been fixed since March.



 It seems very strange that she has not asked to leave my island yet, where my other villagers each have prompted 20+ times. Feels like a hidden mechanic or bug. My luck cant be that bad? Lol.


----------



## Mick

Does anyone here know if it is possible for a villager to replace their original furniture with something you've given them? I've been trying to help Hornsby out and so far his house is looking much better, but it seems that he is only adding stuff/replacing what I previously gave him instead of swapping out some of the items he already had. 

Edit: Never mind, I actually found the answer in this thread that happened to be active right at the moment


----------



## phoenixmaiden

So I have been crafting DIY items and customizing them to fill my catalog, but I've noticed that there are some items that don't register their varients. Like the cutting board and the Log Bed, I cataloged the wood type, but not the fabric/wood type. Is it a glitch or did I waste time in crafting a whole bunch of cutting boards?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

phoenixmaiden said:


> So I have been crafting DIY items and customizing them to fill my catalog, but I've noticed that there are some items that don't register their varients. Like the cutting board and the Log Bed, I cataloged the wood type, but not the fabric/wood type. Is it a glitch or did I waste time in crafting a whole bunch of cutting boards?



It's not a glitch. It's just how the catalog handles customizations. A lot of items that have "fabric" or "paper" that can be customized won't actually show up in the catalog as a separate item. Only customizations that apply to the "main body" of an item show up as a variant. I guess it's because the catalog would get too cumbersome otherwise if it also included "secondary" customizations, and it would be impossible if it also included, say, the patterns that Sable gives you.

I'd use a website like Nook Plaza to check which items have different variants that actually show up in the catalog (on this website, the two types of customization are called "body" and "pattern," so you only need to cover the "body" variants).


----------



## soomi

If I TT back to June 30 tomorrow, will it bring back the wedding event? Asking because I haven’t used up all my heart crystals


----------



## xara

dindinisawr said:


> If I TT back to June 30 tomorrow, will it bring back the wedding event? Asking because I haven’t used up all my heart crystals



yes!


----------



## letterKnumber9

Will custom designs from adopted villagers spread to my Ables/other villagers?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

One of my villagers asked me to find his lost pouch today, and I've looked absolutely everywhere - checked behind every tree, behind every building, in every weird little corner, etc - and can't find it.  Am I doing something wrong?

EDIT: NVM ONE OF MY VILLAGERS WAS SITTING ON IT


----------



## Bluebellie

What is this item called? The black pot thing.


----------



## Ras

Bluebellie said:


> What is this item called? The black pot thing.



Soup kettle


----------



## Bluebellie

Ras said:


> Soup kettle


Thank you! I tried searching so many key words and nothing was coming up!


----------



## Bluebellie

Another question. I saw someone ask it on the forum before but I forgot the answer. How can I get a brown paper bag with the bear face? What items can I place to get it?



Edit: also, any items that look like cash registers?


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> Another question. I saw someone ask it on the forum before but I forgot the answer. How can I get a brown paper bag with the bear face? What items can I place to get it?



i believe the ocarina, pan flute and tambourine will look like the brown paper bag when they’re dropped


----------



## sorensilk

What happens to my house/items if I (as 2nd player) transfer my whole Switch profile to a new Switch?

More details:
My wife and I have been playing together. She’s the 1st player, I’m 2nd. I was able to get another Switch and plan to transfer my whole Nintendo profile (purchases, game saves, etc) to the new Switch and she’s going to keep playing on the old Switch. I believe that removes my entire profile from the old Switch. Will that affect my character on her island?


----------



## JellyBeans

anybody know what the closest is that you can put two villager houses together? I meant to figure it out today but didn't remember until I'd placed the house down. I've had houses with a one block gap between them before - I'm guessing it's not possible to put them directly next to each other?


----------



## Dark_Placebo

Anyone have any idea how much is a Zen fence and hedge?


----------



## Ras

I know the answer to this, but I want to make sure. Let's say I have Renee as a starting uchi and I want her real house. I don't want to bother with having someone hold her, so I let her void. I then TT ahead until her house is a plot. Can I then go to someone's island who has Renee in boxes and get her no problem? Like I said, I'm pretty sure the answer is yes, because I once voided Zucker and immediately saw him on a mystery island when I had an empty plot. But, I want to make sure because she is in the void, that I can get her right away from someone else.

And, yes, I do know that she won't be my Renee and won't remember a thing about me.


----------



## slymgayllard

Hey, I have a quick question:
Judy is living on my island right now, but lives in a "wrong" house (Quillson lived on the spot before her). My question is, if someone adopts her, will she has her real house on the new island? Help would be appreciated, thank u^^


----------



## Clock

Dark_Placebo said:


> Anyone have any idea how much is a Zen fence and hedge?


The zen fence can be obtained for 1000 nook miles and it needs 3 iron nuggets, clay and stone in order to make it.
The hedge fence can be obtained during Nature day and it needs 10 clump of weeds, 5 tree branches and 2 stone to be made.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Ras said:


> Can I then go to someone's island who has Renee in boxes and get her no problem? Like I said, I'm pretty sure the answer is yes, because I once voided Zucker and immediately saw him on a mystery island when I had an empty plot. But, I want to make sure because she is in the void, that I can get her right away from someone else.
> 
> And, yes, I do know that she won't be my Renee and won't remember a thing about me.



Yes, you can invite another Renee immediately after you get an empty plot. The 16 villager cycle in NL doesn't exist in NH.



slymgayllard said:


> Hey, I have a quick question:
> Judy is living on my island right now, but lives in a "wrong" house (Quillson lived on the spot before her). My question is, if someone adopts her, will she has her real house on the new island? Help would be appreciated, thank u^^



She will have the correct house when adopted.


----------



## slymgayllard

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yes, you can invite another Renee immediately after you get an empty plot. The 16 villager cycle in NL doesn't exist in NH.
> 
> 
> 
> She will have the correct house when adopted.


Thank uu <3


----------



## cassetticons

How do you do the little flip into the ocean (instead of just walking/hopping in normally)? I can't figure it out ggkdhg


----------



## rianne

cassetticons said:


> How do you do the little flip into the ocean (instead of just walking/hopping in normally)? I can't figure it out ggkdhg


Try jumping off your pier.

EDIT: I totally remember doing it off my pier but I forgot omg pls help someone


----------



## Clock

cassetticons said:


> How do you do the little flip into the ocean (instead of just walking/hopping in normally)? I can't figure it out ggkdhg


So you dash b while running and press a at the same time on the pier and you will do a flip.
Hope this helps


----------



## JellyLu

What time does Saharah leave? I saw her this morning but didn't have time to talk to her and now I can't find her anywhere. Google says 5am, but ONE source says midnight. If it's midnight I don't want to waste any more time looking


----------



## memeshack

Hi! I don’t own New Horizons yet but am getting it for my birthday (Jul 9) and I just had a question about the birthday party feature. Since I will be starting the game for the first time on my birthday, will I get a birthday party? Or will I have to wait until next year  I always have my New Leaf birthday but want to experience it in NH as well!


----------



## Etown20

When your villager wears custom clothing, does it go into their inventory/wardrobe permanently, or is it only for a certain amount of time?


----------



## xxcodexx

question: if you want to build your town, but your museum isnt complete; if you move the rivers and up-cliff ponds will it affect the fish and bugs that appear in them?
i want to build my town and the rivers are quite big, which i will need to re-arrange in order to fit the buildings where i want them to go but im worried that once i begin moving them the fish and bugs wont appear like theyre supposed to.
has anyone had an issue with this?


----------



## moonolotl

xxcodexx said:


> question: if you want to build your town, but your museum isnt complete; if you move the rivers and up-cliff ponds will it affect the fish and bugs that appear in them?
> i want to build my town and the rivers are quite big, which i will need to re-arrange in order to fit the buildings where i want them to go but im worried that once i begin moving them the fish and bugs wont appear like theyre supposed to.
> has anyone had an issue with this?


Fish and bugs will appear normally once you put back your rivers and such! You can completely change your island and fish and bugs will spawn normally.
Certain bugs will need flowers to spawn, such as butterflies. Some need bushes, some just spawn on grass. It depends!
The same goes for fish, some need the ocean (you cant really mess that one up haha), some a pond (a body of water that isn't moving in any direction) and some need a river (water moving in a direction, aka i think it has to have a waterfall or river mouth connected to it?)



Etown20 said:


> When your villager wears custom clothing, does it go into their inventory/wardrobe permanently, or is it only for a certain amount of time?


From my experience it's there permanently unless you give them other clothes to replace it. The wardrobe system is pretty weird though so who knows haha



memeshack said:


> Hi! I don’t own New Horizons yet but am getting it for my birthday (Jul 9) and I just had a question about the birthday party feature. Since I will be starting the game for the first time on my birthday, will I get a birthday party? Or will I have to wait until next year  I always have my New Leaf birthday but want to experience it in NH as well!


I'm not actually super sure but it would be weird if you didn't. If you're super worried about it I'd set your switch time to July 8th and time travel forward once you've finished the tutorial and maybe completed some tasks for tom nook (of course, unless you dont want to time travel)
I don't think starting on your birthday will impact anything though!
Good luck!! If you need any help feel free to ask me!


----------



## Ras

Etown20 said:


> When your villager wears custom clothing, does it go into their inventory/wardrobe permanently, or is it only for a certain amount of time?



Yes, and it will even travel with them if the villager gets adopted. We’ve seen reports here of getting an animal with an offensive custom shirt. And, complaining to Isabelle either is or was broken, because the shirt would be removed and come back the next day. So, be really sure it’s something you want them to wear.


----------



## Serabee

Does anyone know if you can get models of the new sea creatures? Like, can you get them through C.J. when he visits?

...Or am I collecting three of a bunch of them for nothing 


EDIT: Oh! And along those same lines, anyone know if C.J. will buy them? I haven't had him in my game since the update, obviously


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Serabee said:


> Does anyone know if you can get models of the new sea creatures? Like, can you get them through C.J. when he visits?
> 
> ...Or am I collecting three of a bunch of them for nothing



You currently can't get models, unfortunately. I guess there's always the chance of it being added in a future update, so maybe you can save extras of some of the rarer/harder to get creatures just in case?


----------



## Serabee

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> You currently can't get models, unfortunately. I guess there's always the chance of it being added in a future update, so maybe you can save extras of some of the rarer/harder to get creatures just in case?



Boo, too bad 

Well, hopefully it'll be part of the second summer update!


----------



## memeshack

moonnoodle said:


> Fish and bugs will appear normally once you put back your rivers and such! You can completely change your island and fish and bugs will spawn normally.
> Certain bugs will need flowers to spawn, such as butterflies. Some need bushes, some just spawn on grass. It depends!
> The same goes for fish, some need the ocean (you cant really mess that one up haha), some a pond (a body of water that isn't moving in any direction) and some need a river (water moving in a direction, aka i think it has to have a waterfall or river mouth connected to it?)
> 
> 
> From my experience it's there permanently unless you give them other clothes to replace it. The wardrobe system is pretty weird though so who knows haha
> 
> 
> I'm not actually super sure but it would be weird if you didn't. If you're super worried about it I'd set your switch time to July 8th and time travel forward once you've finished the tutorial and maybe completed some tasks for tom nook (of course, unless you dont want to time travel)
> I don't think starting on your birthday will impact anything though!
> Good luck!! If you need any help feel free to ask me!


Thank you! I think I’ll do what you said and set my switch time to one day prior just in case!


----------



## Mick

I don't know what to do right now

Bianca has a starter home and I have two peppy villagers, so she's not going to be here forever.
Pashmina is a sisterly which I don't have at the moment, but I was thinking Ursala as one of the few sisterlies that I'd be interested in... I'll probably end up not caring much about Pashmina.

Do I say yes and move Bianca out, or wait for Bianca to leave on her own so I can go hunt for someone I like more? Opinions and wise words welcome


----------



## Sharksheep

Is there a fixed day when you are suppose to get mom mail? I haven't gotten one for July yet.


----------



## xara

Sharksheep said:


> Is there a fixed day when you are suppose to get mom mail? I haven't gotten one for July yet.



typically you should get it within the first week of a month but sometimes it can take up to the 2nd or 3rd week ;;

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Mick said:


> I don't know what to do right now
> 
> Bianca has a starter home and I have two peppy villagers, so she's not going to be here forever.
> Pashmina is a sisterly which I don't have at the moment, but I was thinking Ursala as one of the few sisterlies that I'd be interested in... I'll probably end up not caring much about Pashmina.
> 
> Do I say yes and move Bianca out, or wait for Bianca to leave on her own so I can go hunt for someone I like more? Opinions and wise words welcome



since you don’t seem to be big on pashmina, i would just wait for bianca to move out on her own ;u;


----------



## Dunquixote

Does anyone know if there is a way to put outfits that someone made in NL on display at Able’s? I already downloaded the qr code, but when I go to try to display it, it only shows the pattern that I made in this game. I really want Kiki to wear this Dragon Age outfit someone made. I can’t put the designs that I made in HHD or NL up either.


----------



## Sharksheep

Dunquixote said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to put outfits that someone made in NL on display at Able’s? I already downloaded the qr code, but when I go to try to display it, it only shows the pattern that I made in this game. I really want Kiki to wear this Dragon Age outfit someone made. I can’t put the designs that I made in HHD or NL up either.




You need to invite the designer over and have them hang it up


----------



## Dunquixote

Sharksheep said:


> You need to invite the designer over and have them hang it up



How does that work? Did they update HHD and ACNL to allow us to visit our own towns on those systems?  Or do you mean if i’m not the designer, the designer would have to upload their old qr codes and then visit my town? There are some designs of mine from HHD and NL it won’t let me hang up as well.


----------



## Sharksheep

Dunquixote said:


> How does that work? Did they update HHD and ACNL to allow us to visit our own towns on those systems?  Or do you mean if i’m not the designer, the designer would have to upload their old qr codes and then visit my town? There are some designs of mine from HHD and NL it won’t let me hang up as well.



For the QR codes there no way of doing that. You would have to recreate the outfit or commission someone to recreate the outfit.


----------



## Dunquixote

Sharksheep said:


> For the QR codes there no way of doing that. You would have to recreate the outfit or commission someone to recreate the outfit.


 
Dang. That’s a shame. Thank you so much for your patience and for clarifying this for me. I appreciate the time you took to reply .


----------



## Mick

xara said:


> since you don’t seem to be big on pashmina, i would just wait for bianca to move out on her own ;u;



Exactly what I ended up doing! I don't really like any of the villagers with that personality so she might not have been too bad, but I didn't feel like waiting two weeks again before the next villager to move. Thank you c:


----------



## Yamiyo

so does dodo airline stop sending gifts or they will continue giving the same gifts all over again after i’ve gotten my dodo airplane model? does anyone know (´･ω･`)


----------



## Underneath The Stars

is celeste not certain even on HEAVY meteor showers?


----------



## xara

Underneath The Stars said:


> is celeste not certain even on HEAVY meteor showers?



she’s not - her visits are completely random. sometimes she’ll show up during a meteor shower but it’s not guaranteed - she can show up with or without a meteor shower ;u;


----------



## Underneath The Stars

xara said:


> she’s not - her visits are completely random. sometimes she’ll show up during a meteor shower but it’s not guaranteed - she can show up with or without a meteor shower ;u;



you're right, few hours later opened game again & she's nowhere to be found. sucks because it's been a while since i saw her & i was looking forward to getting a DIY from her tonight 

basically both of the heavy meteor shower i've had she was there so i just assumed she would again.


----------



## Kattea

1) Can you program your wand with custom clothing, or store-bought clothing only?
2) Once you have a genuine painting in the museum, does Redd stop bringing it?


----------



## soomi

Does anyone know if villagers move out if you don't play for a few days like NL? Or do they not move on their own now?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Kattea said:


> 1) Can you program your wand with custom clothing, or store-bought clothing only?
> 2) Once you have a genuine painting in the museum, does Redd stop bringing it?



1. Wand outfits can use custom clothing.

2. No, Redd can still bring art that has already been donated to the museum. Datamines show that, for any given legit slot, there's a 20% that the game will guarantee a new piece of art. The remaining 80% of the time, you can either get a new item or a repeat.


----------



## Serabee

This is related to online stuff more than anything else, but I don't wanna ask on the airport forum when people are trading and stuff. But I'm curious- what's a typical "tip" when you visit someone's island for, say, a meteor shower? I always want to leave SOMETHING and I don't wanna be seen as stingy 
(note- I would never expect a tip from someone else, I just hold myself to a higher standard than other people, and yes I'm working on it with my therapist )


----------



## Ras

dindinisawr said:


> Does anyone know if villagers move out if you don't play for a few days like NL? Or do they not move on their own now?



They only move out with your say-so in this game. As a trade off, you can’t change their minds once they agree. So, as long as you’re careful and sure, you won’t lose anybody.


----------



## Sharksheep

Serabee said:


> This is related to online stuff more than anything else, but I don't wanna ask on the airport forum when people are trading and stuff. But I'm curious- what's a typical "tip" when you visit someone's island for, say, a meteor shower? I always want to leave SOMETHING and I don't wanna be seen as stingy
> (note- I would never expect a tip from someone else, I just hold myself to a higher standard than other people, and yes I'm working on it with my therapist )



I typically leave 1nmt or 99k bells. I also ask if they have a wishlist or if they want hybrids. If it's for a Meteor shower I would leave more since you'll probably be there for half an hour and not a quick drop by to talk to Celeste.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Ras said:


> They only move out with your say-so in this game. As a trade off, you can’t change their minds once they agree. So, as long as you’re careful and sure, you won’t lose anybody.



You can change their mind if you have a secondary character ask them to stay. It doesn't matter if it it's a representative or not.


----------



## Serabee

Sharksheep said:


> I typically leave 1nmt or 99k bells. I also ask if they have a wishlist or if they want hybrids. If it's for a Meteor shower I would leave more since you'll probably be there for half an hour and not a quick drop by to talk to Celeste.



Oof, I usually do 10k  Maybe I'll just start doing NMTs, since I have more miles than bells.
Of course, I don't usually stay THAT long- I make, like, 20 or so wishes and leave ASAP.

But I'll definitely start tipping better


----------



## Sharksheep

Serabee said:


> Oof, I usually do 10k  Maybe I'll just start doing NMTs, since I have more miles than bells.
> Of course, I don't usually stay THAT long- I make, like, 20 or so wishes and leave ASAP.
> 
> But I'll definitely start tipping better



I've been swimming in bells very early due to turnips and not really terraforming my island so I have lots of bells to spare. TBT is also another good tip since alot of people are moving towards that now.


----------



## Serabee

Sharksheep said:


> I've been swimming in bells very early due to turnips and not really terraforming my island so I have lots of bells to spare. TBT is also another good tip since alot of people are moving towards that now.



I don't have as many bells as others, since I've got five characters with debts, and can't do turnips since I TT 
And TBT is... the forum currency, right? To be honest, I don't really know what that does, besides allow you to buy the little pics you can put under your username


----------



## Magnetar

Hi everyone!

I have a few questions about Pascal ...

The first 2 days I gave him the scallop I found he gave me a Mermaid Closet DIY and a Mermaid Tiara, but the last few days he said he left something in my inventory I think he just gave me a pearl? Do you just have to get lucky to get a Mermaid Series DIY or clothing item? If so, that's pretty annoying and it will take a long time to complete the Mermaid Series. 

And I read somewhere you are suppose to be able to trade scallops for more pearls, but how do you do that? When I encounter Pascal and give him one scallop he always immediately swims off. So how am I suppose to trade him the other scallops I saved up and get a bunch of pearls?

Any help is greatly appreciated! ☺


----------



## Loriii

Magnetar said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a few questions about Pascal ...
> 
> The first 2 days I gave him the scallop I found he gave me a Mermaid Closet DIY and a Mermaid Tiara, but the last few days he said he left something in my inventory I think he just gave me a pearl? Do you just have to get lucky to get a Mermaid Series DIY or clothing item? If so, that's pretty annoying and it will take a long time to complete the Mermaid Series.
> 
> And I read somewhere you are suppose to be able to trade scallops for more pearls, but how do you do that? When I encounter Pascal and give him one scallop he always immediately swims off. So how am I suppose to trade him the other scallops I saved up and get a bunch of pearls?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated! ☺


Yes,  Pascal will either give you a Mermaid DiY, clothing or a pearl. It's totally random but the good thing is the DiY and clothing doesn't repeat until you get all.  Make sure you learn them right away.  I'm not sure where you read that but you won't he able to trade your extra scallops to Pascal. So it's better to just sell them. You could only make him appear by catching a scallop and you can only trade the one that you just caught.


----------



## Magnetar

Thank you for your reply Loriii! I guess I have to be patient.


----------



## Katy88

Do villagers hang around their own houses more than other parts of the island? All of my houses are near the plaza and I'd like to spread them out more, but I enjoy how 'busy' the plaza area feels. Wondering if moving houses will change this. Thanks!


----------



## Sharksheep

Katy88 said:


> Do villagers hang around their own houses more than other parts of the island? All of my houses are near the plaza and I'd like to spread them out more, but I enjoy how 'busy' the plaza area feels. Wondering if moving houses will change this. Thanks!



My villagers do hang out near their houses alot but they do still go to the plaza. I don't think there's confirm data where they typically hang out. My plaza is pretty centered and my villagers are living on the far left and right side of my island.


----------



## dexterminate88

I'm sorry if this has already been asked but I was wondering about villagers hanging wreaths. I gave wade several bone doorplates and paw doorplates when I was trying to get his picture and he switched between them each time. Now I am trying to get him to put up a shell wreath to match his exterior but he refuses to put it up. I have gifted it to him several times but its still the ugly bone doorplate that doesn't match. Has anyone else had this happen or know how to get him to switch?


----------



## mitfy

there just... haven't been wetsuits in my nook's cranny? i've gotten them from the app and nook miles, but on day 3 of not having one in my shop at all. is that just bad luck on that end?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

dexterminate88 said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked but I was wondering about villagers hanging wreaths. I gave wade several bone doorplates and paw doorplates when I was trying to get his picture and he switched between them each time. Now I am trying to get him to put up a shell wreath to match his exterior but he refuses to put it up. I have gifted it to him several times but its still the ugly bone doorplate that doesn't match. Has anyone else had this happen or know how to get him to switch?



Villagers usually won't put up seasonal stuff in the wrong season, and they'll usually remove out-of-season items. Did you TT to a month that isn't summer?



mitfy said:


> there just... haven't been wetsuits in my nook's cranny? i've gotten them from the app and nook miles, but on day 3 of not having one in my shop at all. is that just bad luck on that end?



Silly question, but are you looking in the right place? They're in the cabinet with the other tools and not outside with the furniture.


----------



## letterKnumber9

Is there a log in the game somewhere that has the days when villagers moved in, like the town plaza tree in New Leaf?


----------



## Sharksheep

letterKnumber9 said:


> Is there a log in the game somewhere that has the days when villagers moved in, like the town plaza tree in New Leaf?



Not that I know of unfortunately. I keep keeping track in my island journal but I forgot when my first villager left.


----------



## Ras

mitfy said:


> there just... haven't been wetsuits in my nook's cranny? i've gotten them from the app and nook miles, but on day 3 of not having one in my shop at all. is that just bad luck on that end?



I‘ve gotten them there but there haven‘t been any the last two days.


----------



## Mick

So I just got a Nook Mile achievement that I didn't know existed, for catching a single cicada shell. It's just a one-off achievement, you catch one, you get it, no further levels to it...

Seems a little odd to me. It wasn't all that special, it was on a tree, I swung my net... Why is there no achievement for catching a stink bug? It's the same action.  

Jokes aside. Is this a cultural thing? Are cicada shells special or something?


----------



## Sharksheep

mitfy said:


> there just... haven't been wetsuits in my nook's cranny? i've gotten them from the app and nook miles, but on day 3 of not having one in my shop at all. is that just bad luck on that end?



Are you looking in the cabinets where they sell the tools and flower seeds?


----------



## Serabee

Loriii said:


> Yes, Pascal will either give you a Mermaid DiY, clothing or a pearl. It's totally random but the good thing is the DiY and clothing doesn't repeat until you get all. Make sure you learn them right away. I'm not sure where you read that but you won't he able to trade your extra scallops to Pascal. So it's better to just sell them. You could only make him appear by catching a scallop and you can only trade the one that you just caught.



I think the idea of "trading" for pearls is that... sometimes he gives you pearls in exchange for scallops. From my experience, I've had days where I've given him a scallop, then a while later I see him again and when I give him that scallop, I usually get a pearl. But, if he doesn't show up right away, I don't think there's a way to give him other scallops.



Katy88 said:


> Do villagers hang around their own houses more than other parts of the island? All of my houses are near the plaza and I'd like to spread them out more, but I enjoy how 'busy' the plaza area feels. Wondering if moving houses will change this. Thanks!



They hang around their houses more than other areas from my experience... WITH the EXCEPTION of the plaza. No matter how far my character's live from it, they often wander around it and enjoy sitting in it/singing in it/listening to K.K./etc. I just saw Fauna there, and she lives quite far from it.


----------



## Kattea

Katy88 said:


> Do villagers hang around their own houses more than other parts of the island? All of my houses are near the plaza and I'd like to spread them out more, but I enjoy how 'busy' the plaza area feels. Wondering if moving houses will change this. Thanks!



My houses are spread throughout my island, but my plaza does get quite a bit of action. They like to sit on stools and eat popsicles


----------



## Loriii

Serabee said:


> I think the idea of "trading" for pearls is that... sometimes he gives you pearls in exchange for scallops. From my experience, I've had days where I've given him a scallop, then a while later I see him again and when I give him that scallop, I usually get a pearl. But, if he doesn't show up right away, I don't think there's a way to give him other scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> They hang around their houses more than other areas from my experience... WITH the EXCEPTION of the plaza. No matter how far my character's live from it, they often wander around it and enjoy sitting in it/singing in it/listening to K.K./etc. I just saw Fauna there, and she lives quite far from it.


Yeah unfortunately, there is no other way to make him appear so we could trade our extra scallop. I mean,  he only appears when you caught a scallop so that's kind of like, he would ignore the other ones in your pocket. If only, we could trade them even for more pearls, that would be great.


----------



## Red Cat

Mick said:


> So I just got a Nook Mile achievement that I didn't know existed, for catching a single cicada shell. It's just a one-off achievement, you catch one, you get it, no further levels to it...
> 
> Seems a little odd to me. It wasn't all that special, it was on a tree, I swung my net... Why is there no achievement for catching a stink bug? It's the same action.
> 
> Jokes aside. Is this a cultural thing? Are cicada shells special or something?


I also think it's strange that it's a regular NM goal, but there are also a few other trivial NM goals, so it's not that much of an outlier. I guess it's because it's "dead" which sets it apart from all of the other bugs. You can have a stinkbug show up as a NM+ goal, but the wasp is the only other bug I know of with a dedicated NM goal for catching it. There are NM goals for getting bitten/stung by tarantulas, scorpions, and wasps, but those are part of the "bad stuff that happens to you" category of NM goals.


----------



## Ras

Mick said:


> So I just got a Nook Mile achievement that I didn't know existed, for catching a single cicada shell. It's just a one-off achievement, you catch one, you get it, no further levels to it...
> 
> Seems a little odd to me. It wasn't all that special, it was on a tree, I swung my net... Why is there no achievement for catching a stink bug? It's the same action.
> 
> Jokes aside. Is this a cultural thing? Are cicada shells special or something?



I have yet to even seen a cicada shell. Is it possible to scare it away? Sounds dumb, but you can scare a tire away when fishing, so....


----------



## Mick

Ras said:


> I have yet to even seen a cicada shell. Is it possible to scare it away? Sounds dumb, but you can scare a tire away when fishing, so....



There's currently a thread with a few people mentioning they're failing to find one. I'll definitely try this if I see another, though. 



Red Cat said:


> I also think it's strange that it's a regular NM goal, but there are also a few other trivial NM goals, so it's not that much of an outlier. I guess it's because it's "dead" which sets it apart from all of the other bugs. You can have a stinkbug show up as a NM+ goal, but the wasp is the only other bug I know of with a dedicated NM goal for catching it. There are NM goals for getting bitten/stung by tarantulas, scorpions, and wasps, but those are part of the "bad stuff that happens to you" category of NM goals.



Ah, there are definitely other low-effort achievements in there, but this one is just... I don't know, oddly specific. But like I said, there are some people out there looking really hard for this thing so maybe it was intended as some sort of "lucky you!" kind of deal. Then again, some fish like the barreleye could also use such an achievement in that case...


----------



## mitfy

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Silly question, but are you looking in the right place? They're in the cabinet with the other tools and not outside with the furniture.





Ras said:


> I‘ve gotten them there but there haven‘t been any the last two days.





Sharksheep said:


> Are you looking in the cabinets where they sell the tools and flower seeds?



yes, i've been looking in the right place. but today i checked and there was a wetsuit! i guess for the first 3 days it just.... didn't have them. i think it's a little bit strange that they come in and out of the shop, but they should at least have them available on the first day up the update. oh well!


----------



## Kattea

Not sure if this has been addressed but Pascal didn't come when I caught my first scallop today (nor any subsequent scallops). Happened to my friend the other day too. Does he not show up every day?


----------



## Sharksheep

Kattea said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed but Pascal didn't come when I caught my first scallop today (nor any subsequent scallops). Happened to my friend the other day too. Does he not show up every day?



He will show up randomly when you catch a scallop. It might not be the first one. Your gates must be close and you cannot be in Co op mode.


----------



## Kattea

Sharksheep said:


> He will show up randomly when you catch a scallop. It might not be the first one. Your gates must be close and you cannot be in Co op mode.



OHHHH. My gates were open from a trade. Thank you!!! Don't wanna miss out on my daily recipe.


----------



## Eevees

Can Pascal appear more than once a day if you get more than one scallop?


----------



## Sharksheep

MissPink said:


> Can Pascal appear more than once a day if you get more than one scallop?




No, just once a day. You can make extra characters to get more items, diys, and pearls


----------



## Eevees

Sharksheep said:


> No, just once a day. You can make extra characters to get more items, diys, and pearls


Thanks ! I was wondering about it!


----------



## Kattea

Can someone confirm if this is correct?
If you invite a random campsite visitor to stay, they will chose a random resident to kick out (which you can then close the game and try again if they choose a resident you want to keep). If you invite an amiibo villager to stay, they let you choose which resident to kick out. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Ras

Kattea said:


> Can someone confirm if this is correct?
> If you invite a random campsite visitor to stay, they will chose a random resident to kick out (which you can then close the game and try again if they choose a resident you want to keep). If you invite an amiibo villager to stay, they let you choose which resident to kick out. Does that sound about right?



That’s exactly right. Stupid Nintendo for making random campers do that.


----------



## poweradeex

I am so behind, I haven't even had KK Slider come yet...what do I do?


----------



## matt2019

poweradeex said:


> I am so behind, I haven't even had KK Slider come yet...what do I do?


Go to Saturday and he’ll show up


----------



## Sharksheep

poweradeex said:


> I am so behind, I haven't even had KK Slider come yet...what do I do?



I think you need at least 7 villagers before you get 3 stars. Less than 7 will cap your rating at 2 stars. Did you talk to Isabelle about what your island is missing. You could just place a lot of furniture down for three stars to just unlock terraforming and KK.


----------



## matt2019

Sharksheep said:


> I think you need at least 7 villagers before you get 3 stars. Less than 7 will cap your rating at 2 stars. Did you talk to Isabelle about what your island is missing. You could just place a lot of furniture down for three stars to just unlock terraforming and KK.


Sorry I forgot to mention that too! Yeah you need 3 stars


----------



## yehves

Dumb question, I know but how do people type so fast on ACNH? I find it so hard to type.


----------



## Sharksheep

yehves said:


> Dumb question, I know but how do people type so fast on ACNH? I find it so hard to type.


Download the Nintendo switch app. There's a keyboard.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

yehves said:


> Dumb question, I know but how do people type so fast on ACNH? I find it so hard to type.



In addition to the NSO app, if you play docked, you can also hook up a USB keyboard to the dock and use that.


----------



## Dunquixote

Nm! Sorry. Not the right thread I think to post this at.


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~

Wondering if second player can adopt boxed villagers from other players islands?


----------



## J087

Concerning the DAL items, how are they counted? I've been flying 2 to 6 times per day this week to an island but I'm not receiving any gifts. Does it only count once per day or so?


----------



## rubyrubert

Is the amiibo villager glitch still a thing? Where if you kick out a villager with amiibo and someone take them in, does it still mess up their game?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

rubyrubert said:


> Is the amiibo villager glitch still a thing? Where if you kick out a villager with amiibo and someone take them in, does it still mess up their game?



They Amiibo-specific glitch has been patched since March.


----------



## YueClemes

J087 said:


> Concerning the DAL items, how are they counted? I've been flying 2 to 6 times per day this week to an island but I'm not receiving any gifts. Does it only count once per day or so?


nah they count normaly, u must reach the breakpoint for gift.

Breakpoint      Item
-----------------------------    
5                   DAL tee
15                  DAL eye mask
30                  DAL slippers
50                  DAL mug
75                  DAL sunglasses
100                 DAL apron
130                 DAL cap
160                  DAL umbrella
200                 DAL backpack
250                 DAL pilot jacket
300                 DAL model plane


----------



## Chungus

Does anything bad happen if I sell a plot to a villager today and time travel either forward or backward a few months?


----------



## Meira

Chungus said:


> Does anything bad happen if I sell a plot to a villager today and time travel either forward or backward a few months?



Not sure if it's still a glitch, but if you invite a villager in, and you TT back when they are not fully settled down, they will have the exterior of your previous villager so just make sure to TT forward until they are done settling down. After that, there shouldn't be any major issues TT besides the overabundance of weeds and flowers 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



~CrystalCarnations~ said:


> Wondering if second player can adopt boxed villagers from other players islands?


You should be able to


----------



## Ras

Can you sell sea creatures to CJ for extra bells? I don't think so, but you never know (unless you do know).


----------



## xara

Ras said:


> Can you sell sea creatures to CJ for extra bells? I don't think so, but you never know (unless you do know).



you can’t, unfortunately - he won’t accept any sea creatures nor can you commission a model of any of them ;u;


----------



## graciemayy

i have switch online and use my able sisters kiosk regularly, but today when i tried to use it it said i had to update my software? so i tried to update my switch but it says it’s already up to date? i also closed and reopened animal crossing but it still won’t work  has anyone else has this issue?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



graciemayy said:


> i have switch online and use my able sisters kiosk regularly, but today when i tried to use it it said i had to update my software? so i tried to update my switch but it says it’s already up to date? i also closed and reopened animal crossing but it still won’t work  has anyone else has this issue?


never mind! i had to update the game i’m dumb


----------



## Underneath The Stars

will island hopping with my 2nd character be the same as island hopping with my main? i'm actually villager hunting, has anyone tried this?

i don't wanna waste just going there for a villager, and since my 2nd character got more storage space, i figure i'll take resources home with me.


----------



## Rowlet28

Underneath The Stars said:


> will island hopping with my 2nd character be the same as island hopping with my main? i'm actually villager hunting, has anyone tried this?
> 
> i don't wanna waste just going there for a villager, and since my 2nd character got more storage space, i figure i'll take resources home with me.


I'm a second player since I share an island with someone but you can also invite villagers over!


----------



## Ras

The last two times, Wisp has given me clothes and wallpaper. Is this a change? Up until now, he always gave me furniture, which I would prefer.


----------



## applesauc3

If I give my villager a raincoat or rain hat, will they exclusively wear it when it’s raining? Or will they randomly wear it?


----------



## matt2019

When will Wisp appear? He has not shown up in a few months for me


----------



## Sharksheep

applesauc3 said:


> If I give my villager a raincoat or rain hat, will they exclusively wear it when it’s raining? Or will they randomly wear it?



 It's going to be random


----------



## applesauc3

Sharksheep said:


> It's going to be random


Does that also go for seasonal clothes? Like if I give a villager a tank in summer will they wear it in winter or will they wear a coat?


----------



## Sharksheep

matt2019 said:


> When will Wisp appear? He has not shown up in a few months for me



You might not be checking at the right time. He appears past 8 pm I believe. Enter and leave a building past 8 and check.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



applesauc3 said:


> Does that also go for seasonal clothes? Like if I give a villager a tank in summer will they wear it in winter or will they wear a coat?


 Still random. It goes into their rotation


----------



## Pintuition

matt2019 said:


> When will Wisp appear? He has not shown up in a few months for me


I've only ever gotten him at night on Sundays! I have no idea why but for me it's usually that day. I've seen people online claim that between 8PM-4AM he might appear on any given night.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Ras said:


> The last two times, Wisp has given me clothes and wallpaper. Is this a change? Up until now, he always gave me furniture, which I would prefer.



Nah, he's always been able to give Clothes and Wallpaper in addition to Furniture. It feels like Furniture is the most common, but he'll occasionally give the other two items. I'm guessing it's just random which one he picks.


----------



## Dunquixote

I have a kinda dumb question. I haven’t done the fishing tournament before and mine starts tomorrow. Is there a chance my villagers will have a fish in their house after the event since for the bug catching event, rudy had an ant in his house and I know I didn’t give him it? If so, is there a way to prevent them from catching fish or from displaying it in their house?


----------



## xxcodexx

question: ive been watching a lot of town videos online and noticed that there are MANY people that have items in game that arent available to others. for instance; i saw someone had a bunch of different clear stained glass panels that had designs on them. we have panels in the game that you cant customize, and i dont have any social media apps to trade/buy products. the ability to make some items arent in the Custom Designs app either *i know clear stained glass panels arent...are they? i checked for the ability to opaque in there and havent found one yet; or the panels*.
my question is: how are people creating these specific items and uploading them to the game *if so please point me in the right direction for instructions*; or is there something that im missing on the 'how to' portion of Custom Designs?


----------



## Dunquixote

I have another question, in addition to the one I made above. If a villager is missing one of their original items and I give them the exact item that is missing? will it go in the spot it is supposed to go, or is there a chance that the villager might put it elsewhere?


----------



## Ras

Dunquixote said:


> I have another question, in addition to the one I made above. If a villager is missing one of their original items and I give them the exact item that is missing? will it go in the spot it is supposed to go, or is there a chance that the villager might put it elsewhere?



You have the best chance with tabletop items. Make absolute sure you have the *exact color and variation* of any item you give. Here is a guide:






						Villager Furniture Replacement Guide
					

A lot of people do not know about the datamine section of the ANCH discord, so I wanted to share the Villager Furniture Guide that was recently posted there since I know a lot of people on TBT have questions about house villager house furniture works.  It also includes a website that has all...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




As to tournaments changing houses, it hasn't for me. I will be mad if it ever does!


----------



## Dunquixote

Ras said:


> You have the best chance with tabletop items. Make absolute sure you have the *exact color and variation* of any item you give. Here is a guide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villager Furniture Replacement Guide
> 
> 
> A lot of people do not know about the datamine section of the ANCH discord, so I wanted to share the Villager Furniture Guide that was recently posted there since I know a lot of people on TBT have questions about house villager house furniture works.  It also includes a website that has all...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to tournaments changing houses, it hasn't for me. I will be mad if it ever does!



Thank you so much! A tabletop item is what my villager is missing. There is currently a document stack on the center of the desk where the computer should go.


----------



## Ras

Dunquixote said:


> Thank you so much! A tabletop item is what my villager is missing. There is currently a document stack on the center of the desk where the computer should go.



Okay, when you get to my link, DO click on the House Viewer Website at the top. I didn't do that until just now and it looks VERY helpful. I don't understand what the second color listed is, but it looks like the first color is the item color. I've had a hard time figuring out what Audie's wall fan color is, and that website says light blue, which makes sense.

You can get tabletop items removed by giving a lot of hanging gifts. I don't know if that's a necessary step before regifting the item, but it's a possibility. I would recommend caution if your villager has hanging items because those will get removed, too. Supposedly, it won't affect floor furniture. But, I'm not expert. Study the guide.


----------



## Dunquixote

Ras said:


> Okay, when you get to my link, DO click on the House Viewer Website at the top. I didn't do that until just now and it looks VERY helpful. I don't understand what the second color listed is, but it looks like the first color is the item color. I've had a hard time figuring out what Audie's wall fan color is, and that website says light blue, which makes sense.
> 
> You can get tabletop items removed by giving a lot of hanging gifts. I don't know if that's a necessary step before regifting the item, but it's a possibility. I would recommend caution if your villager has hanging items because those will get removed, too. Supposedly, it won't affect floor furniture. But, I'm not expert. Study the guide.



Thanks again! The other item on the desk is supposed to be to the right of the desktop so hopefully it will just be moved to the right once I give the villager the desktop. Kinda nervous about it but I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## Sharksheep

xxcodexx said:


> question: ive been watching a lot of town videos online and noticed that there are MANY people that have items in game that arent available to others. for instance; i saw someone had a bunch of different clear stained glass panels that had designs on them. we have panels in the game that you cant customize, and i dont have any social media apps to trade/buy products. the ability to make some items arent in the Custom Designs app either *i know clear stained glass panels arent...are they? i checked for the ability to opaque in there and havent found one yet; or the panels*.
> my question is: how are people creating these specific items and uploading them to the game *if so please point me in the right direction for instructions*; or is there something that im missing on the 'how to' portion of Custom Designs?


 
Can you provide a video with a time stamp? It sounds like a stain glass design on a simple panel but I would need to see it they did a save edit.


----------



## Meira

xxcodexx said:


> question: ive been watching a lot of town videos online and noticed that there are MANY people that have items in game that arent available to others. for instance; i saw someone had a bunch of different clear stained glass panels that had designs on them. we have panels in the game that you cant customize, and i dont have any social media apps to trade/buy products. the ability to make some items arent in the Custom Designs app either *i know clear stained glass panels arent...are they? i checked for the ability to opaque in there and havent found one yet; or the panels*.
> my question is: how are people creating these specific items and uploading them to the game *if so please point me in the right direction for instructions*; or is there something that im missing on the 'how to' portion of Custom Designs?



I think I know what you are talking about. Something like this?





These designs are created in your custom design app. Simple panels are then used to get the customized pattern onto them.
The clear ones you saw are probably just illusions and they aren't actually opaque.


----------



## TheLadySkull

I have a question about the rocks that spawn. I'm currently making a Rock garden and it took a while to get it to work . I have 5 rocks in my garden, but after some terra-forming the sixth spawned on spots where I didn't want it to. So, I placed some extra mannequins, placed some stone tiles and destroyed that rock, hoping that it would spawn in the right place, today.

However, Muffy moved in last night, the rock hasn't spawned anywhere on my island (despite checking every nook and cranny), so I'm a little worried. 

Has Muffy's house despawned the rock? (is that a possibility)
Should I be concerned? 
I suppose I could just wait and see, if it will spawn tomorrow, but I'm just curious if there is something else.


----------



## Shyria

TheLadySkull said:


> I have a question about the rocks that spawn. I'm currently making a Rock garden and it took a while to get it to work . I have 5 rocks in my garden, but after some terra-forming the sixth spawned on spots where I didn't want it to. So, I placed some extra mannequins, placed some stone tiles and destroyed that rock, hoping that it would spawn in the right place, today.
> 
> However, Muffy moved in last night, the rock hasn't spawned anywhere on my island (despite checking every nook and cranny), so I'm a little worried.
> 
> Has Muffy's house despawned the rock? (is that a possibility)
> Should I be concerned?
> I suppose I could just wait and see, if it will spawn tomorrow, but I'm just curious if there is something else.



It's most likely that either the rock spawned somewhere else and you missed it, or it cannot spawn anywhere so it's not appearing. Make sure you have no cliffs or rivers or building in front of the sport you want your last rock in, there's a very helpful document you should find easily by doing a quick search on the forum (sorry I'd link it but cannot at the moment)


----------



## Turbo231girl

pandapples said:


> Open for questions!


I am new to A.C.  Is there a way to stop hearing the same dialog with the shop owners? they repeat over and over. Not sure if there s something in settings. If not oh well. Love the game. My children bought me the Switch and A.C. For Mother’s Day. I’m 51 playing and LOVING this game. Lol.


----------



## Toska

Regarding Villager House Restoration, if I gift a large sum of wall-mounted items, will the gifted/fish that they display go away? And then could I gift them their original furniture?

Sorry if it's a silly question, but one of my villager's house is way over gifted. Thanks


----------



## Sharksheep

Turbo231girl said:


> I am new to A.C.  Is there a way to stop hearing the same dialog with the shop owners? they repeat over and over. Not sure if there s something in settings. If not oh well. Love the game. My children bought me the Switch and A.C. For Mother’s Day. I’m 51 playing and LOVING this game. Lol.



There is not. All the other previous AC games have repetitive dialogue. You can hold A or left bumper to make the dialogue go a little faster.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020



Chloe-Auroura said:


> Regarding Villager House Restoration, if I gift a large sum of wall-mounted items, will the gifted/fish that they display go away? And then could I gift them their original furniture?
> 
> Sorry if it's a silly question, but one of my villager's house is way over gifted. Thanks




They might get rid of their original furniture instead. I think their furniture storage is 30 or 50. So you would need to gift them enough to get rid of their unwanted items and gift them back the original. But they might not even place the original items in the same spot


----------



## Toska

Sharksheep said:


> They might get rid of their original furniture instead. I think their furniture storage is 30 or 50. So you would need to gift them enough to get rid of their unwanted items and gift them back the original. But they might not even place the original items in the same spot



Oh, that makes since. So how would be the best way to go about it? I've read the guides and such, but I'm still not sure I'm understanding. For example, my villager (Bam) has 2 fish where an upright locker should be. How would you fix it? Just try to gift the item in mass in hopes he replaces it?


----------



## Sharksheep

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Oh, that makes since. So how would be the best way to go about it? I've read the guides and such, but I'm still not sure I'm understanding. For example, my villager (Bam) has 2 fish where an upright locker should be. How would you fix it? Just try to gift the item in mass in hopes he replaces it?



I wouldn't mass gift. I would give him one locker and wait a few days and check to see if the fish are gone.


----------



## Toska

Sharksheep said:


> I wouldn't mass gift. I would give him one locker and wait a few days and check to see if the fish are gone.


Alright. I'll try that out. Thanks!


----------



## TheLadySkull

Shyria said:


> It's most likely that either the rock spawned somewhere else and you missed it, or it cannot spawn anywhere so it's not appearing. Make sure you have no cliffs or rivers or building in front of the sport you want your last rock in, there's a very helpful document you should find easily by doing a quick search on the forum (sorry I'd link it but cannot at the moment)



I went around the island again, but sadly no rock. I replaced every single mannequin with stone tiles, leaving some spots near trees empty, for the fossils to spawn in and time traveled to tomorrow. It spawned in the place it was to spawn in to, so I guess crisis averted, haha. 
I could've done this, before asking but thank you for your patience.


----------



## Dunquixote

I didn’t give my villager anything yet and I went to visit him and both of his document stacks were missing. Good news is that after i just ordered him a desktop that was missing yesterday, the desktop is there. Is there a way to keep him from putting the items away? since i know he still has the document stacks (since I saw them both yesterday), I’m kinda nervous about giving him new ones. Should I give him new ones or wait to see if he plans on putting all his furniture out again? I’d hate to mess up his house if he does eventually put it back up.


----------



## Ras

Dunquixote said:


> I didn’t give my villager anything yet and I went to visit him and both of his document stacks were missing. Good news is that after i just ordered him a desktop that was missing yesterday, the desktop is there. Is there a way to keep him from putting the items away? since i know he still has the document stacks (since I saw them both yesterday), I’m kinda nervous about giving him new ones. Should I give him new ones or wait to see if he plans on putting all his furniture out again? I’d hate to mess up his house if he does eventually put it back up.



It sounds like things are on rotation. I’ve heard of that, where one day one thing will be displayed and the next another might be. If you can live with it, I’d probably leave it alone at this point, but I do ask that others reading this give you advice if they have better ideas.


----------



## Dunquixote

Ras said:


> It sounds like things are on rotation. I’ve heard of that, where one day one thing will be displayed and the next another might be. If you can live with it, I’d probably leave it alone at this point, but I do ask that others reading this give you advice if they have better ideas.


Yeah; I’d hate to make it worse than it is. At least I know he has all the items. Thank you so much again for your time; I really appreciate it!  I can live with it, though it does bother my anxiety a bit since I like having my villagers houses a certain way. lol


----------



## xxcodexx

question: how do you get *and is it even possible to do this at all* your paths to 'match up'?
what i mean is that when youre in construction mode and you put down a pathway, but you want to also put another different path up against it and you try, theres always a space of grass in between the pathways. sooo my question is; how do you remove that green space of grass so the pathways go together properly?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

xxcodexx said:


> question: how do you get *and is it even possible to do this at all* your paths to 'match up'?
> what i mean is that when youre in construction mode and you put down a pathway, but you want to also put another different path up against it and you try, theres always a space of grass in between the pathways. sooo my question is; how do you remove that green space of grass so the pathways go together properly?



There's no way to join two different types of paths without that grass seam. For some areas, I like to try to hide the seam with tall furniture/cliffs/fences/whatever/etc., so depending on what you're trying to do, that might be something you could play around with.


----------



## Chungus

I have Audie in the campsite and I want her to kick out my latest villager. Is there a chance she will ever mention his name?


----------



## seularin

Chungus said:


> I have Audie in the campsite and I want her to kick out my latest villager. Is there a chance she will ever mention his name?


i think its just rng, but now i'm also wondering lmao


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Does Daisy Mae not show up if KK Slider is on the island? (On Sunday)? My sister and I searched for her all over our islands, but we can't find her?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Does Daisy Mae not show up if KK Slider is on the island? (On Sunday)? My sister and I searched for her all over our islands, but we can't find her?



Nope, I saw her today while K.K. Slider was also here. I'm guessing you already know that she leaves at noon, but in case you didn't, that might be why you missed her. Otherwise, she probably just ended up in hard-to-find location. You could maybe try exiting and loading the game again to see if that will shuffle her to a better spot. For some reason, some visitors like Celeste will just teleport all over the island, others like C.J. seem to have a set "spawn" point for any given day, so they don't move very far, so I'm not sure if this will help with Daisy Mae, but it's worth a shot?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Chungus said:


> I have Audie in the campsite and I want her to kick out my latest villager. Is there a chance she will ever mention his name?


Yep! I had to cycle through like 4 times before Diana chose Deli as her target lol. Francine was way quicker; she chose Flo on my first try!


----------



## ceribells

Are snorkel masks reorderable? Do they ever stock in the shopping app or Able's?
I love the pink mask I Nintendo mailed me, but my ability to acessorize my wetsuits is currently lacking...


----------



## Ras

ceribells said:


> Are snorkel masks reorderable? Do they ever stock in the shopping app or Able's?
> I love the pink mask I Nintendo mailed me, but my ability to acessorize my wetsuits is currently lacking...


Yes, they are orderable. I had all of them at Able’s yesterday.

Hold on  Let me verify orderable. Villagerdb says no.

Orderable confirmed. 700 bells.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Ras said:


> Yes, they are orderable. I had all of them at Able’s yesterday.
> 
> Hold on  Let me verify orderable. Villagerdb says no.


Villagerdb is incorrect. Source: I catalogued them all and just looked at Nook Shopping


----------



## Alaina

Is there a guide on the different rock formations an island can start off with? I've seen starting island maps, but I'm wondering what the largest rock formations look like in 3D. If there isn't a guide, is anyone willing to share a screenshot of their largest rocks by the water, especially on the north edge of their map?


----------



## Sharksheep

Chungus said:


> I have Audie in the campsite and I want her to kick out my latest villager. Is there a chance she will ever mention his name?



Yes it is possible. All villagers have equal chance of getting kicked out by a random camper unless you are moving their house.


----------



## Ras

What are the ways you can stop a villager you let move (I assume they all have to be done the day you agreed and not when they are in boxes)? I have heard a second human character can stop them, but are there other ways? Would moving their house or having an amiibo pick someone else cancel it? What does the dialogue look like when a secondary character stops them, and can you get a secondary character set up quickly and removed quickly after the villager is saved?


----------



## mangoe

So, I have this forest part of my island, and theres ONE cedar tree that won't grow. It's one space away from all other trees, and grown on dirt. The tree one space away from it won't grow either, but all other trees surrounding it are growing. Same thing with my orchard. There's this one pear tree thats a small tree, the next stage after a sapling, then a sapling next to it. I'm so confused, and I don't know what to do. Has anyone else experienced this? im so confuseeeed


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

leif_the_sloth said:


> So, I have this forest part of my island, and theres ONE cedar tree that won't grow. It's one space away from all other trees, and grown on dirt. The tree one space away from it won't grow either, but all other trees surrounding it are growing. Same thing with my orchard. There's this one pear tree thats a small tree, the next stage after a sapling, then a sapling next to it. I'm so confused, and I don't know what to do. Has anyone else experienced this? im so confuseeeed



Trees don't really like growing in the center of a giant cluster of other trees (scroll down a bit for more info) even if you're obeying other distance rules (like growing them one space from other trees/cliffs/etc.).

It's an easy fix, though. All you have to do is grow those trees elsewhere, then move them back once they're fully-grown.


----------



## mangoe

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Trees don't really like growing in the center of a giant cluster of other trees (scroll down a bit for more info) even if you're obeying other distance rules (like growing them one space from other trees/cliffs/etc.).
> 
> It's an easy fix, though. All you have to do is grow those trees elsewhere, then move them back once they're fully-grown.


Ahh, I see! Thank you so much, can’t believe I didn’t think of that


----------



## tajikey

Does having a villager forced out via inviting a non-Amiibo camper reset the move out bubble timing? Meaning, because I invited Frobert to replace Angus, do I have to wait a new 15 days for a villager to want to leave?


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there any item that resembles the baby crib and stroller from new leaf?


*please like when responding so I see the notification.


----------



## JellyLu

Recently I've been having this issue where I'll be running around my island and then my character suddenly stops and decides to walk super slowly instead. It's not joycon drift (which I pray I never get) because my character can stay perfectly still without issue. It's like my character just randomly "lags" while running.

Had any one else experience this? Maybe have a solution?


----------



## Ras

JellyLu said:


> Recently I've been having this issue where I'll be running around my island and then my character suddenly stops and decides to walk super slowly instead. It's not joycon drift (which I pray I never get) because my character can stay perfectly still without issue. It's like my character just randomly "lags" while running.
> 
> Had any one else experience this? Maybe have a solution?



Yes, it’s been happening to me. I do have SorrowCon drift, though.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

JellyLu said:


> Recently I've been having this issue where I'll be running around my island and then my character suddenly stops and decides to walk super slowly instead. It's not joycon drift (which I pray I never get) because my character can stay perfectly still without issue. It's like my character just randomly "lags" while running.
> 
> Had any one else experience this? Maybe have a solution?



Unfortunately, if you've tried re-calibrating your controllers/updated your controllers/done basic troubleshooting without it helping, this is most likely _is_ Joy-Con drift.

This is exactly what happened to me. Drift doesn't just start with your character slowly walking away with no input; it progresses to that point. Originally, I occasionally had small stutters while walking like you're describing; it would happen only a few times a day. Then it would happen more frequently. I checked the joystick calibration, and it seemed normal there. Then instead of going from a run to a walk, it would go from a run to a complete stop. Then I finally started slowly walking even though I wasn't touching the joystick. Later, I would stand still even though I was holding down the joystick in a direction because it was drifting in the opposite direction. And it finally ended with me being able to run in a direction without touching the joystick just by holding down B. By this point, if I looked in the calibration settings, I could constantly see phantom inputs on that screen; the joystick just couldn't stay at its origin at all. I first started noticing drift with only around 100-120 hours put into my Joy-Cons. By 160 hours, it was difficult to deal with, and by 200 hours, it was unplayable.

There's a good chance that it will just get worse from here on out. If it does, your options are to either send it to Nintendo or learn how to replace it yourself.


----------



## JellyLu

Ras said:


> Yes, it’s been happening to me. I do have SorrowCon drift, though.





FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Unfortunately, if you've tried re-calibrating your controllers/updated your controllers/done basic troubleshooting without it helping, this is most likely _is_ Joy-Con drift.
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me. Drift doesn't just start with your character slowly walking away with no input; it progresses to that point. Originally, I occasionally had small stutters while walking like you're describing; it would happen only a few times a day. Then it would happen more frequently. I checked the joystick calibration, and it seemed normal there. Then instead of going from a run to a walk, it would go from a run to a complete stop. Then I finally started slowly walking even though I wasn't touching the joystick. Later, I would stand still even though I was holding down the joystick in a direction because it was drifting in the opposite direction. And it finally ended with me being able to run in a direction without touching the joystick just by holding down B. By this point, if I looked in the calibration settings, I could constantly see phantom inputs on that screen; the joystick just couldn't stay at its origin at all. I first started noticing drift with only around 100-120 hours put into my Joy-Cons. By 160 hours, it was difficult to deal with, and by 200 hours, it was unplayable.
> 
> There's a good chance that it will just get worse from here on out. If it does, your options are to either send it to Nintendo or learn how to replace it yourself.



Thank you both! Looks like I'll be cleaning, calibrating, and overall keeping an eye on my switch! Might be time to invest in a pro controller, haha


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

JellyLu said:


> Thank you both! Looks like I'll be cleaning, calibrating, and overall keeping an eye on my switch! Might be time to invest in a pro controller, haha



Best of luck! And yeah, I definitely wouldn't recommend just buying a new Joy-Con. It seems like it's an inherent hardware flaw that makes them more susceptible to drift than most controllers. I do recommend the Pro Controller. Its battery life is dreamy, haha. Basically its only flaw is its d-pad, which is even worse than the horror stories have made it out to be.

Calibrating, cleaning with air or contact cleaner, etc. can sometimes help with drift issues, but it's basically doomed to get worse over time no matter what. For me, those things didn't work even in the earliest stages of drift. If you're feeling up to it, replacing the joystick is something you could look into. All you need are a few tools and steady-enough hands.


----------



## JellyLu

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Best of luck! And yeah, I definitely wouldn't recommend just buying a new Joy-Con. It seems like it's an inherent hardware flaw that makes them more susceptible to drift than most controllers. I do recommend the Pro Controller. Its battery life is dreamy, haha. Basically its only flaw is its d-pad, which is even worse than the horror stories have made it out to be.
> 
> Calibrating, cleaning with air or contact cleaner, etc. can sometimes help with drift issues, but it's basically doomed to get worse over time no matter what. For me, those things didn't work even in the earliest stages of drift. If you're feeling up to it, replacing the joystick is something you could look into. All you need are a few tools and steady-enough hands.


Goodness, thank you! I'm glad to have potentially caught it early so I can do more research and be prepared. To make it a bit worse, I have a lite, so it's either pro controller, learn to repair, or ship to Nintendo for me ;u; Fingers crossed I can get through this!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

JellyLu said:


> Goodness, thank you! I'm glad to have potentially caught it early so I can do more research and be prepared. To make it a bit worse, I have a lite, so it's either pro controller, learn to repair, or ship to Nintendo for me ;u; Fingers crossed I can get through this!



Oh, heck. I'm so sorry that you're experiencing drift with a Lite. That really sucks. The fact that the drifting issue hasn't been resolved for Lite is honestly absurd.

If money is an issue, you could also look into third-party controllers, either stuff that's officiated by Nintendo like the PowerA controllers, or just various other third parties. I'm assuming that they work with the Lite like the regular Switch? But I don't have too much experience with them; I've found that they can be kind of wonky with things like rumble and other weird oddities, but they're usable for the most part.

It seems like you can technically also replace the sticks of a Lite? I'm not sure if it's also a straightforward procedure or not, but it definitely feels scarier to have to open up the entire console, and I totally understand not wanting to do it.

Feel free to let me know if you have any other questions! I'm hoping that things will end up okay.

*Edit*: Just editing to add that while Nintendo is fixing controllers out of warranty, opening up your system will obviously just straight up void what warranty you may have. So I'm not sure how repairs at Nintendo work with the Lite since you're shipping the entire system to them, but if they catch onto the fact that you tried to repair it, then obviously, you might not be able to have them help. So yeah, I'd definitely recommend doing some more research and seeing what's best.


----------



## JellyLu

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Oh, heck. I'm so sorry that you're experiencing drift with a Lite. That really sucks. The fact that the drifting issue hasn't been resolved for Lite is honestly absurd.
> 
> If money is an issue, you could also look into third-party controllers, either stuff that's officiated by Nintendo like the PowerA controllers, or just various other third parties. I'm assuming that they work with the Lite like the regular Switch? But I don't have too much experience with them; I've found that they can be kind of wonky with things like rumble and other weird oddities, but they're usable for the most part.
> 
> It seems like you can technically also replace the sticks of a Lite? I'm not sure if it's also a straightforward procedure or not, but it definitely feels scarier to have to open up the entire console, and I totally understand not wanting to do it.
> 
> Feel free to let me know if you have any other questions! I'm hoping that things will end up okay.
> 
> *Edit*: Just editing to add that while Nintendo is fixing controllers out of warranty, opening up your system will obviously just straight up void what warranty you may have. So I'm not sure how repairs at Nintendo work with the Lite since you're shipping the entire system to them, but if they catch onto the fact that you tried to repair it, then obviously, you might not be able to have them help. So yeah, I'd definitely recommend doing some more research and seeing what's best.


Really, thank you so much for taking the time to help and explain things! I feel more prepared ;u; I'll definitely be in touch if I have any more questions!


----------



## tajikey

tajikey said:


> Does having a villager forced out via inviting a non-Amiibo camper reset the move out bubble timing? Meaning, because I invited Frobert to replace Angus, do I have to wait a new 15 days for a villager to want to leave?


Rodney answered my question today. He'll be in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## xxcodexx

question lol *sorry*
i want to do the rock trick *putting the rocks where you want them to go* but im wondering what the grid size is in the game?

and thank you for answering all of my questions


----------



## Sharksheep

xxcodexx said:


> question lol *sorry*
> i want to do the rock trick *putting the rocks where you want them to go* but im wondering what the grid size is in the game?
> 
> and thank you for answering all of my questions



Are you asking about the squares marked out on your map? Each one is 16x16


----------



## xxcodexx

Sharksheep said:


> Are you asking about the squares marked out on your map? Each one is 16x16



no, im talking about the island itself. like if you look at a grid, how many blocks does the island take up vertically and horizontally? the reason that im asking is because when youre building something sometimes you will hit a space where the blocks dont line up with each other, which means that the island is running on a grid pattern. if i know the dimensions of the grid, then i can avoid hitting any of those 'half' blocks so everything will line up properly. i just ran into this problem *again* building two staircases by a river, and the bridge will be on one of those 'half' numbers, so i have to tear the entire thing down and set it up again so it doesnt happen; and it would be much easier to know the numbers in the grid so i can avoid that problem in the future


----------



## Sharksheep

xxcodexx said:


> no, im talking about the island itself. like if you look at a grid, how many blocks does the island take up vertically and horizontally? the reason that im asking is because when youre building something sometimes you will hit a space where the blocks dont line up with each other, which means that the island is running on a grid pattern. if i know the dimensions of the grid, then i can avoid hitting any of those 'half' blocks so everything will line up properly. i just ran into this problem *again* building two staircases by a river, and the bridge will be on one of those 'half' numbers, so i have to tear the entire thing down and set it up again so it doesnt happen; and it would be much easier to know the numbers in the grid so i can avoid that problem in the future



If you look at your island map, you see that there is a grid. Each of those squares 16x16 blocks. A bridge is either 3x4 or 4x4 or 4x5 blocks in size. There is no "half" block. Islands can take up 1.5 blocks but as far as I know there is no item that are exactly 0.5 x 0.5 blocks.


----------



## Etown20

Does anyone know if seasons/temperature affects villager clothing choices, for instance:

Are they more likely to wear short sleeves in the summer? Are they less likely to wear coats in summer?

I've seen they have winter outfits - would they ever wear short sleeves in winter or do they only wear coats and sweaters?


----------



## Sharksheep

Etown20 said:


> Does anyone know if seasons/temperature affects villager clothing choices, for instance:
> 
> Are they more likely to wear short sleeves in the summer? Are they less likely to wear coats in summer?
> 
> I've seen they have winter outfits - would they ever wear short sleeves in winter or do they only wear coats and sweaters?



If you are talking about clothing you gifted them, I don't think so. I gave Rhonda a Labelle coat in the spring and she wore it in the summer. They have special outfits they wear when it's raining or snowing but as far as I know, you can't change that.


----------



## Halloqueen

So, here's my situation:

Snake, one of my starting villagers, moved out the other day. I have been scanning Ankha into my campsite for the past three days and today is the third day. However, a random villager acquired Snake's old plot (it says Sold on the sign, there's no house built yet). Can I ask Ankha to move in today if I set down a plot for her, or do I have to wait until tomorrow? Basically, can two different plots be "sold" and the villagers move in on the same day?

I would guess that I have to wait until tomorrow, but I wanted to ask because I'd rather just put it off until tomorrow than have to wait an additional day if some other random villager stole her plot.


----------



## Sharksheep

Halloqueen said:


> So, here's my situation:
> 
> Snake, one of my starting villagers, moved out the other day. I have been scanning Ankha into my campsite for the past three days and today is the third day. However, a random villager acquired Snake's old plot (it says Sold on the sign, there's no house built yet). Can I ask Ankha to move in today if I set down a plot for her, or do I have to wait until tomorrow? Basically, can two different plots be "sold" and the villagers move in on the same day?
> 
> I would guess that I have to wait until tomorrow, but I wanted to ask because I'd rather just put it off until tomorrow than have to wait an additional day if some other random villager stole her plot.



I'm pretty sure you would have to wait until tomorrow. There has been issues with multiple villagers moving in and out with the campers. It's safer to wait until the random moves in completely like their furniture is unpack and then have Ankha kick them out.


----------



## Halloqueen

Sharksheep said:


> I'm pretty sure you would have to wait until tomorrow. There has been issues with multiple villagers moving in and out with the campers. It's safer to wait until the random moves in completely like their furniture is unpack and then have Ankha kick them out.


Though I've been playing since launch, I've not yet reached the 10 villager cap, so Ankha herself wouldn't be kicking anyone out. Regardless, I'll wait until tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## GEEBRASS

Halloqueen said:


> So, here's my situation:
> 
> Snake, one of my starting villagers, moved out the other day. I have been scanning Ankha into my campsite for the past three days and today is the third day. However, a random villager acquired Snake's old plot (it says Sold on the sign, there's no house built yet). Can I ask Ankha to move in today if I set down a plot for her, or do I have to wait until tomorrow? Basically, can two different plots be "sold" and the villagers move in on the same day?
> 
> I would guess that I have to wait until tomorrow, but I wanted to ask because I'd rather just put it off until tomorrow than have to wait an additional day if some other random villager stole her plot.



Yeah, once the forced move-in is in boxes tomorrow, you should be able to invite Ankha if you have an additional available plot. My last Amiibo move-in got screwed up by the Bug-Off. Had the villager I'd been waiting for ask to move out on Thursday, they were in boxes on Friday and got adopted, couldn't move in my Amiibo on Saturday because of the event, got a forced move-in on Sunday, the forced villager was in boxes on Monday, then on Tuesday I could finally invite my Amiibo I'd intended to invite on Saturday...


----------



## ceribells

Can a waterfall empty out into a pond below, or would that be considered a river?


----------



## Sharksheep

ceribells said:


> Can a waterfall empty out into a pond below, or would that be considered a river?


The waterfall would make it a river if I remember correctly. You can try fishing in the pond and see if you catch any river fish


----------



## mitfy

when diving for pearls, what size shadow are they in comparison to other creatures?


----------



## Sharksheep

mitfy said:


> when diving for pearls, what size shadow are they in comparison to other creatures?



They are the small or extra small. I haven't gotten enough pearl to tell. They are always stationary.


----------



## Bluebellie

What are some items I can use as counters?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluebellie said:


> What are some items I can use as counters?



If you go to this website and then click the Filter that says "Surface," you'll find every item in the game that has, well, a surface for putting items on. That should give you a good starting point. I know that some people like to use several 1x1 items strung together to make a larger counter, or things like the Fireplace but turned around.


----------



## Bluebellie

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> If you go to this website and then click the Filter that says "Surface," you'll find every item in the game that has, well, a surface for putting items on. That should give you a good starting point. I know that some people like to use several 1x1 items strung together to make a larger counter, or things like the Fireplace but turned around.


Thank you this was very helpful! I never noticed true filter option.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluebellie said:


> Thank you this was very helpful! I never noticed true filter option.



No worries! I think they've been slowly working on the filters recently, so it might just be that they're new. Sorting by tag/color/theme came about in the last few days or so, I think. =D


----------



## Ras

Someone once said if you let a camper lock in the villager they will replace, that name will be locked in for the next camper, too. That’s surely not right, is it? I don’t believe it, but I’ve had that worry in the back of my mind since I read it.


----------



## Snowifer

Ras said:


> Someone once said if you let a camper lock in the villager they will replace, that name will be locked in for the next camper, too. That’s surely not right, is it? I don’t believe it, but I’ve had that worry in the back of my mind since I read it.


I've moved in multiple villagers with the campsite and I was able to change who they replaced each time, so I don't think that this is true at all.


----------



## Sharksheep

Ras said:


> Someone once said if you let a camper lock in the villager they will replace, that name will be locked in for the next camper, too. That’s surely not right, is it? I don’t believe it, but I’ve had that worry in the back of my mind since I read it.



It will lock in if you let them complete the dialogue and the auto save icon shows up in the corner. If you quit right away it wont be locked in for the camper. Someone said that you can use a second character to change who they kick out if you do lock in the the villager on accident but I can't confirm that.


----------



## Ras

Sharksheep said:


> It will lock in if you let them complete the dialogue and the auto save icon shows up in the corner. If you quit right away it wont be locked in for the camper. Someone said that you can use a second character to change who they kick out if you do lock in the the villager on accident but I can't confirm that.



I know that part, but the claim (a long time ago) was that, say, they asked to replace Sherb and you let it save and didn’t let them move in, your next camper two weeks or whenever later would automatically be locked on Sherb.


----------



## Sharksheep

Ras said:


> I know that part, but the claim (a long time ago) was that, say, they asked to replace Sherb and you let it save and didn’t let them move in, your next camper two weeks or whenever later would automatically be locked on Sherb.



I don't think that's the case. It'll randomly pick any villager equally and it could just be bad luck that two campers picked the same villager first but it shouldn't be locked in.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there any way to change the lighting?
In new leaf if we wanted more light, we can choose lighting from different items, and it created different lighting for the whole room.  

I’m trying to do this in new horizon, but other than the three light options is there more? One of it is too bright, the other is too dark. There’s one option that’s ok, but my top room seems too dark. 
I tried adding more light (lamps). But they don’t light up the room. It’s like a flashlight, it just adds lighting to a small 1 square area.


----------



## Etown20

When a villager moves to another player's island, I know they bring their gifted clothing. Do they also bring gifted furniture/other items? I've wondered this for a while and never found the answer.


----------



## Sharksheep

Etown20 said:


> When a villager moves to another player's island, I know they bring their gifted clothing. Do they also bring gifted furniture/other items? I've wondered this for a while and never found the answer.



Yes. I had an Amelia moved in randomly and she was from another island with a fish in her house and wearing an ugly relay tank.


----------



## Lightspring

This is probably a dumb question, but are socks customizable like clothing and phone cases?




I wish there was something in ACNH similar to these socks, which are the Kiki and Lala socks. I do miss the Sanrio sets though.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lightspring said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but are socks customizable like clothing and phone cases?
> View attachment 288359
> I wish there was something in ACNH similar to these socks, which are the Kiki and Lala socks. I do miss the Sanrio sets though.



Clothes Socks aren't customizable/able to be made as a custom design, unfortunately.

*Edit*: Because I realized this question was about custom designs, and then edited again because I realized that I made a nonsensical answer. =P


----------



## Lightspring

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Clothes aren't customizable/able to be made as a custom design, unfortunately.


Ah, I see! I haven’t played enough New Horizons yet, but thank you!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lightspring said:


> Ah, I see! I haven’t played enough New Horizons yet, but thank you!



Sorry, I edited that hastily because I realized that I think you were talking about custom designs and not, like, furniture customization, but then I made that sentence incorrect. So let me try that again, haha.

Socks bought from the Able Sisters can't be customized with the Customization Kits like furniture (no clothing can). You also can't make socks with custom designs.

Custom designs for things like shirts/dresses/hats are a thing.

There we go. =P


----------



## Lightspring

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Sorry, I edited that hastily because I realized that I think you were talking about custom designs and not, like, furniture customization, but then I made that sentence incorrect. So let me try that again, haha.
> 
> Socks bought from the Able Sisters can't be customized like furniture. You also can't make socks with custom designs.
> 
> Custom designs for things like shirts/dresses/hats are a thing.
> 
> There we go. =P


Ohh, that makes sense! I meant custom designs, customization was the only thing in my head at the moment. I should have worded my question better as I was also in a hurry. But I see, at least some things are customizable. Thank you again!


----------



## Alaina

Sorry to barge into the customization convo, but does https://nookplaza.net/ show you which items are custom-pattern-customizable? So not the ones that you can change the bedspread to pink and cherry wood or whatever but actually apply a custom pattern you created/designed?


----------



## Kattea

When gifting villagers, do they just wear the last thing you gave them? Or do they cycle through all their previous gifts? Do they wear one more often than others, as if they have favourites?


----------



## Sharksheep

Kattea said:


> When gifting villagers, do they just wear the last thing you gave them? Or do they cycle through all their previous gifts? Do they wear one more often than others, as if they have favourites?



They cycle through the clothes. They do have preferences. I gave a villager an island they didn't prefer and they just displayed it and never wore it again.


----------



## mitfy

so i'm currently time traveled to the 18th and have kyle in boxes. if i time travel back to the current date (the 17th, one day backwards), will kyle still be in boxes, or will he be moved out?


----------



## courtky

Does anyone have a guide for the easiest way to cycle villagers out? I'm tired of waiting for them to move lol


----------



## mitfy

courtky said:


> Does anyone have a guide for the easiest way to cycle villagers out? I'm tired of waiting for them to move lol


----------



## courtky

mitfy said:


>


Thank you! I should've YouTube'd, doh


----------



## Le Ham

So I might be a bit behind on this, but am I correct that as of the latest update, villagers don't send you a random letter every day anymore?


----------



## Bluebellie

Can someone let me know about how much these two items sell for on terms of tbt?

-Rusted parts
-Fish drying rack (squid)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Hey, what are major things to watch out for when choosing a map? On my first island I was kinda rushing and just wanted a certain fruit-airport combo. Now I’m considering looking for a certain knight eagle as a starter. What else should I look for?


----------



## Sharksheep

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey, what are major things to watch out for when choosing a map? On my first island I was kinda rushing and just wanted a certain fruit-airport combo. Now I’m considering looking for a certain knight eagle as a starter. What else should I look for?



River ends, placement of secret beach, peninsula location and size, where the airport and the residental service is.

If you want Sterling, @stickymice has him in boxes tomorrow. He is unoriginal.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Sharksheep said:


> River ends, placement of secret beach, peninsula location and size, where the airport and the residental service is.
> 
> If you want Sterling, @stickymice has him in boxes tomorrow. He is unoriginal.


Well, I’m looking for Sterling specifically so he doesn’t have a dungeon for a house. I also don’t even have the switch or extra copy yet (I’m buying the game tomorrow so I can hold onto it tho) and Sterling is on the island I share with my parents. Thanks for pointing it out to me (as well as the rest of the stuff I need to keep an eye out too) though!


----------



## YueClemes

Le Ham said:


> So I might be a bit behind on this, but am I correct that as of the latest update, villagers don't send you a random letter every day anymore?


they are still doing it lol


----------



## Le Ham

YueClemes said:


> they are still doing it lol


O. Then I might have a smol problem. Because mine haven't sent me mail in a good long while...


----------



## Dunquixote

Is there a list somewhere of all the haunted artwork/statues? I’ve tried googling it, but I don’t think any of the pages have been updated for awhile even though they said they would update as they got more artwork; Idk if that means that there are only a few haunted ones or they haven’t gotten them yet..


----------



## craftyshack

What does it mean for artwork or statues to be haunted? I didn't really understand that was a thing, although my friends had been mentioning it. XD I thought they were just joking around.


----------



## Sharksheep

craftyshack said:


> What does it mean for artwork or statues to be haunted? I didn't really understand that was a thing, although my friends had been mentioning it. XD I thought they were just joking around.



Some fake artwork have a special effect when it's night time. I know that the fake informative statue glows at night and the fake Ancient statue floats. Some of the paintings have glowing or moving eyes. I don't know which one exactly.

I also can't recall if it's after 7PM or a little later that you see this.


----------



## craftyshack

Omg! Wow! I had no idea. That's so cool! I have a fake ancient statue and informative statue and noticed but didn't realize that these cool quirks were also part of other pieces of art! Thanks for helping me out


----------



## m i d o r i

Hi! I don't know if this was asked before but, what happens if you time travel backward and then travel back to current time? Is there any consequences?


----------



## Sharksheep

m i d o r i said:


> Hi! I don't know if this was asked before but, what happens if you time travel backward and then travel back to current time? Is there any consequences?



You have to be little more specific than that. Turnips will rot. Turnip trends will change npcs and store stocks will change depending on which days of the week you time travel.


----------



## effluo

I was always under the impression that turnips would only rot if you TT backward. I’ve only gone forward and they still rot. And I only went two days forward, one day a time.

So yesterday I tt forward a day. I was moving something and wanted it done. Then I went forward another day so the incline I placed would be built. Today I changed the day back to yesterday As I hadn’t finished moving things around. I didn’t play as a new day though and only opened the game once the date was set to the last day I played. Does that still affect turnips? I guess it does..?

Just feeling annoyed and dumb since I spent all my bells on them and it’s all gone now..


----------



## Sharksheep

effluo said:


> I was always under the impression that turnips would only rot if you TT backward. I’ve only gone forward and they still rot. And I only went two days forward, one day a time.
> 
> So yesterday I tt forward a day. I was moving something and wanted it done. Then I went forward another day so the incline I placed would be built. Today I changed the day back to yesterday As I hadn’t finished moving things around. I didn’t play as a new day though and only opened the game once the date was set to the last day I played. Does that still affect turnips? I guess it does..?
> 
> Just feeling annoyed and dumb since I spent all my bells on them and it’s all gone now..



Did you accidentally go past Sunday? I haven't been playing attention to my turnips when I go forward since I only buy 1 or 2 stacks to move trees.


----------



## effluo

Sharksheep said:


> Did you accidentally go past Sunday? I haven't been playing attention to my turnips when I go forward since I only buy 1 or 2 stacks to move trees.



No. I only went two days ahead and ended on Thursday..


----------



## Sharksheep

effluo said:


> No. I only went two days ahead and ended on Thursday..



You said you set the date to be yesterday so you didn't roll a new day. Did you set the time so it was after the time you stopped playing yesterday?


----------



## effluo

Sharksheep said:


> You said you set the date to be yesterday so you didn't roll a new day. Did you set the time so it was after the time you stopped playing yesterday?



I didn’t take that into account. I was playing later yesterday and didn’t think the time of day would matter as long as the day itself hadn’t changed. I guess that was my mistake.

Well.. lesson learned I suppose.

Thank you.


----------



## Kattea

Clothing preferences: How much do they matter? If I gift a villager tons of things that don’t fit their colour preferences vs one that does, would I see that one item most often? Or would the volume of other items outweigh their preference?


----------



## Dunquixote

Also, can anyone tell me or link me to a page that has a complete list of the haunted artwork?


----------



## voltairenism

Which month of the year do you get the mom's candle set and mom's pen stand?


----------



## Pintuition

voltairenism said:


> Which month of the year do you get the mom's candle set and mom's pen stand?


Here is an infographic with information on when certain Mom's items are being released. I know many people have gotten them all through time traveling but mine have all gone according to this schedule!


----------



## voltairenism

Pintuition said:


> Here is an infographic with information on when certain Mom's items are being released. I know many people have gotten them all through time traveling but mine have all gone according to this schedule!
> View attachment 290984​


thank you a lot!


----------



## labelab

So, I may have completely destroyed every cliff and river in my town... I thought I might be able to start over and make a new design with nice cliffs and everything. But I don't know where to start.

Have I made a big mistake?? How do I begin laying everything out on my island so it looks nice?


----------



## mitfy

am i able to make layout changes to my town (moving houses) on the day of the bug-off?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



labelab said:


> So, I may have completely destroyed every cliff and river in my town... I thought I might be able to start over and make a new design with nice cliffs and everything. But I don't know where to start.
> 
> Have I made a big mistake?? How do I begin laying everything out on my island so it looks nice?


take it one step at a time and think about things you want to have in your island - a little neighborhood? a shopping district? or things more spread out and natural? focus on creating bits you envision the most first, and find ways to connect it all. browse the forums, watch youtube videos, and look at social media to get inspiration and ideas for what you want to do!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I just have a few things to ask:

1: are there anymore game-breaking glitches associated with letting someone take a villager?

2: Can I turn off my internet at night if someone took a villager earlier in the day (I turn it to airplane mode to avoid void move-ins)? Will it affect the move?


----------



## craftyshack

Can you plant the mushroom crafting material and use it for decoration?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Mushrooms are not plantable or placeable unfortunately. They can be dropped, but I believe they would be able to be picked up by visitors.


----------



## craftyshack

OO thanks! If you drop them would they look like they were planted on the ground?


----------



## bam94-

What determines whether a villager gives you a gift back or not after you give them something? I feel like I always used to get gifts back from villagers in return whereas that rarely happens now! Even though they always say they love the gift I gave them.


----------



## GEEBRASS

craftyshack said:


> OO thanks! If you drop them would they look like they were planted on the ground?



Yes they do!



Your Local Wild Child said:


> 2: Can I turn off my internet at night if someone took a villager earlier in the day (I turn it to airplane mode to avoid void move-ins)? Will it affect the move?



I don't believe so. If they've adopted your villager and you go into airplane mode afterward, nothing will change. You will still have a chance of getting a void villager from anyone that has visited your island if you get a forced move-in. I don't know the exact mechanics, but I believe your void villager move-in queue is saved to your machine like pretty much everything else in the game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

GEEBRASS said:


> Yes they do!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe so. If they've adopted your villager and you go into airplane mode afterward, nothing will change. You will still have a chance of getting a void villager from anyone that has visited your island if you get a forced move-in. I don't know the exact mechanics, but I believe your void villager move-in queue is saved to your machine like pretty much everything else in the game.


I’ve always been able to avoid a void move-in after I put it on airplane mode. That’s weird. Maybe I’ve just been lucky.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve always been able to avoid a void move-in after I put it on airplane mode. That’s weird. Maybe I’ve just been lucky.



Then I may be mistaken!


----------



## Dantia

Hi everyone,

First time poster here. Quick question: Has there been any data mine re: the special villager activities in the plaza? I.e. when they all sing together/sit down with sunglasses/do zoomies/work out in trios, etc. I've searched but haven't found any threads re: it.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bluebellie

How big does a Pond have to be to spawn fish?


----------



## Red Cat

Bluebellie said:


> How big does a Pond have to be to spawn fish?


3 x 3 minimum, although larger ponds spawn fish more often.


----------



## Serabee

Hey! I don't want to make a full thread for this, since it's a quick question- what's the fish that can only be caught on the top tier cliffs? I know it's out of season, but I had to TT back because I wanted to recreate a character on the right date, and I want to double check the dates and stuff. I never realized it existed before so I didn't catch it and would like to take the opportunity to!
(in other news, I TTed back to early April, and there are EGGS- I didn't realize you could TT for those )


----------



## Snowifer

Serabee said:


> Hey! I don't want to make a full thread for this, since it's a quick question- what's the fish that can only be caught on the top tier cliffs? I know it's out of season, but I had to TT back because I wanted to recreate a character on the right date, and I want to double check the dates and stuff. I never realized it existed before so I didn't catch it and would like to take the opportunity to!
> (in other news, I TTed back to early April, and there are EGGS- I didn't realize you could TT for those )



I believe that clifftop fish include cherry salmon, char, golden trout and the string fish. You can find the 1st 3 after 4pm in april if you're northern hemisphere.


----------



## Serabee

Snowifer said:


> I believe that clifftop fish include cherry salmon, char, golden trout and the string fish. You can find the 1st 3 after 4pm in april if you're northern hemisphere.


Woah, more than I thought  I am in the Northern Hemisphere, and will be in April for a bit (want to recreate the character and play through to her birthday, which is late April) so this'll be a good chance, then! Thanks!

In other news, I'm also finding Bunny Day recipes... I had NO idea you could TT back for those and I'm DELIGHTED to find out you can! Guess my side character can STILL have those recipes after all


----------



## Red Cat

Serabee said:


> Woah, more than I thought  I am in the Northern Hemisphere, and will be in April for a bit (want to recreate the character and play through to her birthday, which is late April) so this'll be a good chance, then! Thanks!
> 
> In other news, I'm also finding Bunny Day recipes... I had NO idea you could TT back for those and I'm DELIGHTED to find out you can! Guess my side character can STILL have those recipes after all


I'm happy for you being delighted about being able to TT back for Bunny Day. Most people never want to relive that horror ever again.


----------



## Serabee

Red Cat said:


> I'm happy for you being delighted about being able to TT back for Bunny Day. Most people never want to relive that horror ever again.



I mean... I personally enjoyed it, but I know a lot of people hated it. The hate did feel a bit extreme to me, though 

But I think this is great news for those who started AFTER it happened but still want those DIYs and items! I thought they were truly limited to that initial time frame but I'm glad to know I was wrong.


----------



## Lightspring

Can you design your skin color after you first create your island? I was in a hurry to find the right map and now since I have it, it would be great to match my character’s color.


----------



## Sharksheep

Lightspring said:


> Can you design your skin color after you first create your island? I was in a hurry to find the right map and now since I have it, it would be great to match my character’s color.



Are you talking about the skin color options you pick at character creation? What you see at character creation are all the possible options. You can change it in game once you get an item with a mirror like the rattan vanity or one of the many mirrors you can put on top of tables.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



Kattea said:


> Clothing preferences: How much do they matter? If I gift a villager tons of things that don’t fit their colour preferences vs one that does, would I see that one item most often? Or would the volume of other items outweigh their preference?



I never gift my villagers clothings that don't match at least one of their perferences. If your villager is wearing something you really don't want to see the best choice is to flood their wardrobe storage with stuff you prefer them wearing, either new clothes or their default clothing. In my experience, you can gift them up 3 clothing before they start displaying in their house. When it's displayed in their house, they will never wear it but you can get the clothing into their rotation by giving them furniture to take up that spot. They'll prioritize displaying the newest stuff you have given them.

Use this tool to figure out items that are in your villagers' preferences and test how they look at Harv's Island. https://nookplaza.net/tools?tab=gifts

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



Dunquixote said:


> Does anyone know if it’s safe to return lost items without worrying about it taking up one of the 32 item spaces in the villager’s inventory.?
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me or link me to a page that has a complete list of the haunted artwork? I



As fair as I know, the lost items don't count as storage.

I can't find a reliable link all the haunted artwork but there are some youtube videos you can look  up.


----------



## Serabee

Sharksheep said:


> I can't find a reliable link all the haunted artwork but there are some youtube videos you can look up.



First off, what's haunted artwork? That sounds interesting!


Second of all, just wanna confirm something- as long as I have a villager's Amiibo, I can invite them to my island, correct? If I, say, invited someone to move in, then let them move out, but I had their card... they would move back, right? If I invited them? I know there friendship/house would be reset but I want to be 100% I can still get them back before I agree to let Dobie go


----------



## Sharksheep

Serabee said:


> First off, what's haunted artwork? That sounds interesting!
> 
> 
> Second of all, just wanna confirm something- as long as I have a villager's Amiibo, I can invite them to my island, correct? If I, say, invited someone to move in, then let them move out, but I had their card... they would move back, right? If I invited them? I know there friendship/house would be reset but I want to be 100% I can still get them back before I agree to let Dobie go



Haunted art is the fake art from Redd that has special effects at night. The fake informative statue glows but the fake ancient statue floats with glowy eyes when you interact with it.

With the Amiibo, you should be able to invite back in as long as they are not in your move in queue. You get this message when you try to invite them to the campsite that they are busy moving and they won't come to your campsite. If they are in your move in queue, you have to let them naturally move in by not inviting an villager from a mystery island and have the plot fill in by itself.


----------



## Serabee

Sharksheep said:


> Haunted art is the fake art from Redd that has special effects at night. The fake informative statue glows but the fake ancient statue floats with glowy eyes when you interact with it.
> 
> With the Amiibo, you should be able to invite back in as long as they are not in your move in queue. You get this message when you try to invite them to the campsite that they are busy moving and they won't come to your campsite. If they are in your move in queue, you have to let them naturally move in by not inviting an villager from a mystery island and have the plot fill in by itself.



Okay, that is AMAZING and I will be looking it up ASAP 

And thanks! But, umm, what's a move-in queue? I've never heard that term before and now I'm confused  Dobie literally just asked me to move, and I haven't answered yet, but I just wanna know if I did, and if I found another villager to "replace" him, could I invite him back (without an open spot, as a camper) and have him replace another villager?


----------



## Sharksheep

Serabee said:


> Okay, that is AMAZING and I will be looking it up ASAP
> 
> And thanks! But, umm, what's a move-in queue? I've never heard that term before and now I'm confused  Dobie literally just asked me to move, and I haven't answered yet, but I just wanna know if I did, and if I found another villager to "replace" him, could I invite him back (without an open spot, as a camper) and have him replace another villager?



You can read about the move in queue here https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/movein-moveout-queues-no-void.555662/#post-9244105

Yes you can invite in back in with the amiibo. The amiibo just wouldn't work if you interacted with another player that let Dobie move out with him getting adopted and it gets placed in your move in queue.


----------



## Serabee

Sharksheep said:


> Yes you can invite in back in with the amiibo. The amiibo just wouldn't work if you interacted with another player that let Dobie move out with him getting adopted and it gets placed in your move in queue.



OH! The void thing I've heard about. Got it.

That... thread sounds super complicated. It sounds like it'd be rare if I did manage to get him in my move-in queue, but it'd be super annoying if he did? But here's a question- do you know if it's possible to get a villager into the queue WHILE they're still in your town. As in, could he be in my queue right now, while living in my town? If not, and if I didn't connect with another person between moving him out and inviting him back, it seems it'd be completely impossible for him to get into the queue? Or am I missing something?


----------



## YueClemes

Serabee said:


> OH! The void thing I've heard about. Got it.
> 
> That... thread sounds super complicated. It sounds like it'd be rare if I did manage to get him in my move-in queue, but it'd be super annoying if he did? But here's a question- do you know if it's possible to get a villager into the queue WHILE they're still in your town. As in, could he be in my queue right now, while living in my town? If not, and if I didn't connect with another person between moving him out and inviting him back, it seems it'd be completely impossible for him to get into the queue? Or am I missing something?


actually if u can find people adopt him and do some TT and amiibo scan to kick him out so u can come invite him back right in time u have open slots after he moved out. I did that to 5 starters villagers to reset their house but still keep their memories.


----------



## Sharksheep

Serabee said:


> OH! The void thing I've heard about. Got it.
> 
> That... thread sounds super complicated. It sounds like it'd be rare if I did manage to get him in my move-in queue, but it'd be super annoying if he did? But here's a question- do you know if it's possible to get a villager into the queue WHILE they're still in your town. As in, could he be in my queue right now, while living in my town? If not, and if I didn't connect with another person between moving him out and inviting him back, it seems it'd be completely impossible for him to get into the queue? Or am I missing something?



If he moves out and you didn't interact with another person, he would just sit in your move out queue waiting for someone with an empty slot in their move in queue to pick him up. As far as I know, villagers in your move out queue shouldn't affect your move in queue.


----------



## Serabee

YueClemes said:


> actually if u can find people adopt him and do some TT and amiibo scan to kick him out so u can come invite him back right in time u have open slots after he moved out. I did that to 5 starters villagers to reset their house but still keep their memories.


I know that, but if I'm gonna let him go, I'd actually WANT his memories reset because then he'd stop wearing some stupid clothes other villagers gave him 



Sharksheep said:


> If he moves out and you didn't interact with another person, he would just sit in your move out queue waiting for someone with an empty slot in their move in queue to pick him up. As far as I know, villagers in your move out queue shouldn't affect your move in queue.


Okay, that's what I was thinking. Still, I told him "no" this time around... don't wanna risk losing him, he's RN, he's my favorite cranky!


----------



## YueClemes

Serabee said:


> I know that, but if I'm gonna let him go, I'd actually WANT his memories reset because then he'd stop wearing some stupid clothes other villagers gave him
> 
> 
> Okay, that's what I was thinking. Still, I told him "no" this time around... don't wanna risk losing him, he's RN, he's my favorite cranky!


do wardrobe trick to reset it lol gift / mail him 25 of his default clothes lol since they only store 24 clothes so he will wear his default after throw away the rest


----------



## Serabee

YueClemes said:


> do wardrobe trick to reset it lol gift / mail him 25 of his default clothes lol since they only store 24 clothes so he will wear his default after throw away the rest



But... that'd also reset all the stuff I've gifted him, wouldn't it? And it'd mess up his house? It'd be easier to just reset him totally IMO


----------



## YueClemes

Serabee said:


> But... that'd also reset all the stuff I've gifted him, wouldn't it? And it'd mess up his house? It'd be easier to just reset him totally IMO


nah, they have storage for items and wardrobe for cloths, they are dif stuff lol

But yea xD all up to you xD


----------



## Serabee

YueClemes said:


> nah, they have storage for items and wardrobe for cloths, they are dif stuff lol


But then why do they display clothing when you give them enough of it? Now I'm confused


----------



## John Wick

I gave a waistcoat to every villager and they have TWO on display. :-/


----------



## mitfy

quick q bc im paranoid- tting ahead only spoils turnips if a week goes by, right?


----------



## John Wick

mitfy said:


> quick q bc im paranoid- tting ahead only spoils turnips if a week goes by, right?


Yep. They stay fresh until the next sunday when they spoil.

Don't TT back though, not even a second, or they'll spoil.


----------



## rosabelle

Hi! I don’t know if this has been asked before but I was wondering if it is possible for villagers to give you furniture from their house? I know Marshal likes to change his small furniture around but one time he gave me a coffee grinder and I’ve never seen him display it in his house since then. He now only displays his music player (along with the espresso maker, stovetop espresso maker, cream and suger and kettle). I know this was possible in New Leaf not sure about in New Horizons. I’ve only experienced this with Marshal so far so I’m not sure.


----------



## virtualpet

A real quick maybe obvious quesiton, but for the bridges and incline limits, is it 8 bridges and 8 includes, or 8 bridges and inclines?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

virtualpet said:


> A real quick maybe obvious quesiton, but for the bridges and incline limits, is it 8 bridges and 8 includes, or 8 bridges and inclines?



You get 8 total bridges and 8 total inclines. So, for example, you could have 8 inclines and 3 bridges. 16 is the maximum number of structures you can have at once if you have 8 bridges and 8 inclines at the same time.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Does anyone have tips for getting the timing of having an empty plot open on the same day as a friend's villager being in boxes so you can invite that villager to your island without time-traveling? The thought of both parties' timing lining up gives me anxiety.


----------



## Loriii

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Does anyone have tips for getting the timing of having an empty plot open on the same day as a friend's villager being in boxes so you can invite that villager to your island without time-traveling? The thought of both parties' timing lining up gives me anxiety.


For example. The villager moving out in your island should be in boxes today, while the villager on your friend's island should be on the process of thinking about moving, so by tomorrow, you would have an open plot and the other villager will be in boxes ready to be invited.


----------



## Sharksheep

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Does anyone have tips for getting the timing of having an empty plot open on the same day as a friend's villager being in boxes so you can invite that villager to your island without time-traveling? The thought of both parties' timing lining up gives me anxiety.



Even after the 15 days cool down, you still might not get a ping for a few more days. It's really hard to get the timing right without time travel or an amiibo.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Loriii said:


> For example. The villager moving out in your island should be in boxes today, while the villager on your friend's island should be on the process of thinking about moving, so by tomorrow, you would have an open plot and the other villager will be in boxes ready to be invited.



It's funny now that even though I know this process, seeing it written out is just making me realize the extent to which the stars must be aligned to have the timing work out. 



Sharksheep said:


> Even after the 15 days cool down, you still might not get a ping for a few more days. It's really hard to get the timing right without time travel or an amiibo.



That's the response I expected. XD I suppose it helps that I'm not in a huge rush to get the specific villagers, so perhaps by then, they will have already visited the campsite or I will have found them on a Mystery Island. 

Thank you both for your time!


----------



## Serabee

I've got a question about ants. I've been trying to get one for the museum and read that you need rotten turnips. I got rotten turnips and have placed them right outside the shop so I pass by them frequently... but I have yet to see a SINGLE ant. I've seen multiple flies, caught one, and now have that donated. But not one ant. Am I doing something wrong, or just bad RNG luck?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Serabee said:


> I've got a question about ants. I've been trying to get one for the museum and read that you need rotten turnips. I got rotten turnips and have placed them right outside the shop so I pass by them frequently... but I have yet to see a SINGLE ant. I've seen multiple flies, caught one, and now have that donated. But not one ant. Am I doing something wrong, or just bad RNG luck?



I think Ants might need a bit of space around the Turnip to spawn. They don't spawn on the Turnip like Flies; they make a little ant line to the Turnips. In my experience, they're a very easy spawn, so maybe just try using one and making sure it has plenty of free space around it?


----------



## Serabee

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> I think Ants might need a bit of space around the Turnip to spawn. They don't spawn on the Turnip like Flies; they make a little ant line to the Turnips. In my experience, they're a very easy spawn, so maybe just try using one and making sure it has plenty of free space around it?



Hmm... I have some space around it, but I'll move it so there's more space. Thanks!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Serabee said:


> Hmm... I have some space around it, but I'll move it so there's more space. Thanks!


 
Best of luck!

And yeah. I found this picture of the Ants spawning (the picture is kind of close up, so just a warning if you aren't a fan of insects), and it looks like they need a good 4, 5, or so spaces to spawn. So if you don't have that much space around it, that's probably first thing to try.


----------



## Serabee

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> And yeah. I found this picture of the Ants spawning (the picture is kind of close up, so just a warning if you aren't a fan of insects), and it looks like they need a good 4, 5, or so spaces to spawn. So if you don't have that much space around it, that's probably first thing to try.



Oh, wow, yah... I don't have anywhere near that amount of space  It's not gonna be easy to find on my island since it's so decorated and stuff, but I'll make it work!
On the bright side- I don't think there's any chance I won't notice them when they spawn


----------



## Ras

Serabee said:


> Oh, wow, yah... I don't have anywhere near that amount of space  It's not gonna be easy to find on my island since it's so decorated and stuff, but I'll make it work!
> On the bright side- I don't think there's any chance I won't notice them when they spawn



They will spawn almost immediately all day long (I decorate with ants), so it’ll be quick to catch one and move it back or get rid of it.


----------



## Meira

I'm decorating some rooms on Harvey's Island, does anyone know if the setup you make gets saved when you leave?


----------



## Sharksheep

Meira said:


> I'm decorating some rooms on Harvey's Island, does anyone know if the setup you make gets saved when you leave?



Like the furniture stay in place when you leave? Yeah the furniture doesn't clear. You can come back to it.


----------



## Ras

Are beans in this game in Japan? I hope they’re in the update, but doubt it since they weren’t shown.


----------



## Serabee

Serabee said:


> Oh, wow, yah... I don't have anywhere near that amount of space  It's not gonna be easy to find on my island since it's so decorated and stuff, but I'll make it work!
> On the bright side- I don't think there's any chance I won't notice them when they spawn



Just wanted to say I finally got one! ...And then another right after. Turns out, not only do you need space, they need to be on GRASS. Which... seems obviously now  And, if the turnips are placed right, they should spawn quick. In case anyone else is having trouble!

Also, they look hilarious when placed- I'll definitely be using some for decoration, too


----------



## Ras

Serabee said:


> Also, they look hilarious when placed- I'll definitely be using some for decoration, too



The one annoyance is multiples can't spawn near each other. So, I get this:







And this:






But, never at the same time. Now, you might say, "Yeah, because the holes are too close." True, but I also have a spoiled turnip in the back, and they won't spawn simultaneously, either.


----------



## bam94-

Is it random whether Pascal shows up when you find a scallop? I found my first scallop of the day but he didn't pop up. I've had him every other time though?


----------



## Loriii

bam94- said:


> Is it random whether Pascal shows up when you find a scallop? I found my first scallop of the day but he didn't pop up. I've had him every other time though?


He usually shows up on the first catch but it's not 100% guaranteed. He appears between 1st to 4th scallop for me.


----------



## virtualpet

So in the game I was doing something in in game my house, and when I exited I had to do something, so I put the Switch in sleep mode. I turned it back on, and its been loading for 5 minutes now (confirmed by screen dimming), I don't want to corrupt anything, so what should I do here? Should I keep waiting for it to load, or restart the game?


----------



## Dunquixote

Edit: Nm. I’ll just make a thread and ask. Sorry ><.


----------



## Toska

Will the update being coming out at 12am tonight? On previous it's been 9pm for me, so I was wondering if the update would come out at 9pm tonight (my time) or sometime the next day? Probably a silly question, but thanks!


----------



## orangepenguin04

Hello, I was at my campsite and saw that Lucky was there. I want to get him but he wants to kick out one of my favorite villagers. Is there a way to get him to kick someone else out (preferably Jitters)? If not, could I get someone to hold him until I get a spot?

(Also sorry if someone already answered this but I didn't want to sift through pages and pages for this question )


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

orangepenguin04 said:


> Hello, I was at my campsite and saw that Lucky was there. I want to get him but he wants to kick out one of my favorite villagers. Is there a way to get him to kick someone else out (preferably Jitters)? If not, could I get someone to hold him until I get a spot?
> 
> (Also sorry if someone already answered this but I didn't want to sift through pages and pages for this question )



There's a way to choose which villager moves out, but it requires save scumming before you talk to the camper. Basically, you wait until the game saves, then talk to the camper until they choose a villager. If that villager isn't what you want, you have to exit the game immediately before leaving the convo. When you load the game again, the camper will eventually pick a different villager. However, if the game saves after the camper picks a villager, that villager is locked in. So you're probably too late unless you're still in the convo.

If you want someone to hold a villager, I'd recommend checking out the New Neighbor Network board to see if you can find someone who can help you.


----------



## orangepenguin04

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> There's a way to choose which villager moves out, but it requires save scumming before you talk to the camper. Basically, you wait until the game saves, then talk to the camper until they choose a villager. If that villager isn't what you want, you have to exit the game immediately before leaving the convo. When you load the game again, the camper will eventually pick a different villager. However, if the game saves after the camper picks a villager, that villager is locked in. So you're probably too late unless you're still in the convo.
> 
> If you want someone to hold a villager, I'd recommend checking out the New Neighbor Network board to see if you can find someone who can help you.


Ah looks like I'm too late then  but thank you for the help, I'll try to see if anyone will help hope him so I can get someone out in time.


----------



## maria110

Hi,
Sorry if this is discussed somewhere but I didn't see it in the FAQ:  my original jock character, Sterling, is still with me. Love Sterling!  However, he has a crappy starter house.  If I get an amiibo of Sterling, can I have amiibo Sterling move starter-home Sterling out?  Thanks for any help on this! I would like Sterling to have his nice jail, lol.


----------



## Miss Misty

maria110 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if this is discussed somewhere but I didn't see it in the FAQ:  my original jock character, Sterling, is still with me. Love Sterling!  However, he has a crappy starter house.  If I get an amiibo of Sterling, can I have amiibo Sterling move starter-home Sterling out?  Thanks for any help on this! I would like Sterling to have his nice jail, lol.


You won't be able to scan amiibo-Sterling in while you have a Sterling in your town. So you'll need to let him move out if you want to scan in your amiibo. Alternatively if you don't want to lose the friendship you have with your starter Sterling, you could let him move to a friend's island and then invite him back.


----------



## 35240

rosabelle said:


> Hi! I don’t know if this has been asked before but I was wondering if it is possible for villagers to give you furniture from their house? I know Marshal likes to change his small furniture around but one time he gave me a coffee grinder and I’ve never seen him display it in his house since then. He now only displays his music player (along with the espresso maker, stovetop espresso maker, cream and suger and kettle). I know this was possible in New Leaf not sure about in New Horizons. I’ve only experienced this with Marshal so far so I’m not sure.


When a villager moves, they can give you a furniture from their home through the recycling bin, but if you over gift them with bugs and clothing then they will give you that instead. From my experience, Diva moved and a golden casket from her home, and Lucy gave me a bug and a clothing article (I gave some clothing to her.) From other online user experiences, they got at least 1-2 items from a moving villager.
Furniture that are given when you give them an item are not from their homes. I never heard that happen before, perhaps you gave him a furniture item and he placed it in his house, then he gave you the item that was in place before the new item was present, or it was a random furniture item that is the same as his. (This is my first post, I tried my best to help you)

EDIT: I remember now that she gave me a wooden bed and a bug instead of a bug and a clothing article.


----------



## Sharksheep

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Will the update being coming out at 12am tonight? On previous it's been 9pm for me, so I was wondering if the update would come out at 9pm tonight (my time) or sometime the next day? Probably a silly question, but thanks!



Probably the same time as the previous ones. The Japanese Nintendo twitter account just tweeted the times and we'll see it on the English one soon. NVM it's happening in half an hour.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



maria110 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if this is discussed somewhere but I didn't see it in the FAQ:  my original jock character, Sterling, is still with me. Love Sterling!  However, he has a crappy starter house.  If I get an amiibo of Sterling, can I have amiibo Sterling move starter-home Sterling out?  Thanks for any help on this! I would like Sterling to have his nice jail, lol.



You can try it but it probably won't work. You need to amiibo someone else in to kick Sterling out and use the Sterling amiibo to get him back


----------



## rosabelle

35240 said:


> When a villager moves, they can give you a furniture from their home through the recycling bin, but if you over gift them with bugs and clothing then they will give you that instead. From my experience, Diva moved and a golden casket from her home, and Lucy gave me a bug and a clothing article (I gave some clothing to her.) From other online user experiences, they got at least 1-2 items from a moving villager.
> Furniture that are given when you give them an item are not from their homes. I never heard that happen before, perhaps you gave him a furniture item and he placed it in his house, then he gave you the item that was in place before the new item was present, or it was a random furniture item that is the same as his. (This is my first post, I tried my best to help you)


Oh hello! First off, welcome to the forums and thank you for answering my question!  I don’t give my villagers any bugs or other furniture (I just give wrapped fruits). This was one of those events where I talked to him and he gave me his coffee grinder out of nowhere and then never seen him display it since. I just wondered if they still gave away their furniture. Thanks so much though. I am guessing it isn’t from his house and just doesn’t put it out anymore since he has a lot of other little furniture in his house.


----------



## Sharksheep

rosabelle said:


> Oh hello! First off, welcome to the forums and thank you for answering my question!  I don’t give my villagers any bugs or other furniture (I just give wrapped fruits). This was one of those events where I talked to him and he gave me his coffee grinder out of nowhere and then never seen him display it since. I just wondered if they still gave away their furniture. Thanks so much though. I am guessing it isn’t from his house and just doesn’t put it out anymore since he has a lot of other little furniture in his house.



It's rare but it happens. Villagers can give you certain items in their house. Usually the "None" types and the stuff that placed on surfaces. Reneigh gave me a magazine and it was never seen again.

They can also give you clothes from their wardrobe so you have a chance of getting rid of that delivery mishap.


----------



## rosabelle

Sharksheep said:


> It's rare but it happens. Villagers can give you certain items in their house. Usually the "None" types and the stuff that placed on surfaces. Reneigh gave me a magazine and it was never seen again.
> 
> They can also give you clothes from their wardrobe so you have a chance of getting rid of that delivery mishap.



Ooh! So it does happen. And yes it was a furniture placed on the surface. Thanks for sharing your input!


----------



## Ras

Sharksheep said:


> It's rare but it happens. Villagers can give you certain items in their house. Usually the "None" types and the stuff that placed on surfaces. Reneigh gave me a magazine and it was never seen again.
> 
> They can also give you clothes from their wardrobe so you have a chance of getting rid of that delivery mishap.



Why. Now I have to worry about Audie messing up her house by giving me stuff? At least if it’s tabletop it should be replaceable.


----------



## nageki

kind of silly question, but if i set my island to a specific date + time to upload its dream address, will visitors always see it at that date/time, or does the dream island's date change in realtime? i'm assuming it stays static until you re-upload an updated dream but...???

(i want to set the time forward a few weeks to get the snow on my island to clear up for dreams, but i don't want my dream island to perpetually be a fortnight ahead of the real date...if that makes sense)


----------



## Emmsey

Does anyone know does glitch where a villager picks up the wrong house front fix itself when they move out and are picked up by somebody else? Or do they carry that glitch with them? Stitches has the wrong house front annoyingly - the interior is original but I don't want to trade him to someone else if he carries that glitch with him.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

nageki said:


> kind of silly question, but if i set my island to a specific date + time to upload its dream address, will visitors always see it at that date/time, or does the dream island's date change in realtime? i'm assuming it stays static until you re-upload an updated dream but...???



Yep, you're correct. Dreams are just a snapshot of your island whenever you choose to upload it; it won't update until you re-upload it.



Emmsey said:


> Does anyone know does glitch where a villager picks up the wrong house front fix itself when they move out and are picked up by somebody else? Or do they carry that glitch with them? Stitches has the wrong house front annoyingly - the interior is original but I don't want to trade him to someone else if he carries that glitch with him.



The exterior glitch doesn't carry over when a villager is adopted, so you don't have to worry about that. And I believe the bug was fixed in the previous update anyways.

Also, I like your town name! My island is The Shire. :'D


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Alright haven’t managed to find the answer on google, how do you change your toons phrase for dream suite visitors?


----------



## Sharksheep

MichaelvonGrimm said:


> Alright haven’t managed to find the answer on google, how do you change your toons phrase for dream suite visitors?



What your player says in a dream world? It's what you wrote on your passport


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Sharksheep said:


> What your player says in a dream world? It's what you wrote on your password.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sharksheep

MichaelvonGrimm said:


> Thank you!!



Ahhh autocorrect. I meant passport but hopefully you understood that.


----------



## Miss Misty

Do you need to set a dream address to just visit other people's dream islands?


----------



## Sharksheep

Miss Misty said:


> Do you need to set a dream address to just visit other people's dream islands?



Nope! Dream away


----------



## pinkx2

Hello! quick question, I guess this is  basic knowledge but I couldn't find it... since the changes they did with the july update and island visitors, anyone knows how often can Celeste appear in my island? is it like maybe once a week? or twice a week if conditions are met (meteors) ?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

pinkx2 said:


> Hello! quick question, I guess this is  basic knowledge but I couldn't find it... since the changes they did with the july update and island visitors, anyone knows how often can Celeste appear in my island? is it like maybe once a week? or twice a week if conditions are met (meteors) ?



Celeste can only appear once per week. If there's multiple meteor showers in a week, she'll pick one randomly but will prioritize heavy meteor showers when possible.


----------



## pinkx2

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Celeste can only appear once per week. If there's multiple meteor showers in a week, she'll pick one randomly but will prioritize heavy meteor showers when possible.


Thank you so much, that infographic is really nice


----------



## Serabee

Hey, awhile ago I saw someone post a link to a document or site or something that broke down what villagers will display on the floor vs. what needs a free table for them to display. I forgot to save the link and am hoping someone here has it?

I'm considering gifting Sherb a Mom's Plushie but I wanna make sure he'll display it first


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Serabee said:


> Hey, awhile ago I saw someone post a link to a document or site or something that broke down what villagers will display on the floor vs. what needs a free table for them to display. I forgot to save the link and am hoping someone here has it?
> 
> I'm considering gifting Sherb a Mom's Plushie but I wanna make sure he'll display it first



I believe that this is the document you're looking for!


----------



## Serabee

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> I believe that this is the document you're looking for!



That's it! Thanks so much ☺ Looks like Sherb WILL be getting his plushie!


----------



## Ras

Serabee said:


> Hey, awhile ago I saw someone post a link to a document or site or something that broke down what villagers will display on the floor vs. what needs a free table for them to display. I forgot to save the link and am hoping someone here has it?
> 
> I'm considering gifting Sherb a Mom's Plushie but I wanna make sure he'll display it first



This takes a little figuring out, but it shows where everything goes including new furniture.



			https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=


----------



## dividere

I can seem to find an answer anywhere for this. if someone adopts one of ur 2 starter villagers, do they have their normal fully furnished house once they move onto the other person's island?


----------



## Clock

Any way to center an item on a large table outside?
Just curious


----------



## YueClemes

ittybittybudgie said:


> I can seem to find an answer anywhere for this. if someone adopts one of ur 2 starter villagers, do they have their normal fully furnished house once they move onto the other person's island?


They are, and they still when you invite them back to ur island too. I did that to reset their house but still keep their memories about me xD


----------



## Alaina

Is there a list of items that can be customized with your own design? I see lists of customizable items, but I'm looking specifically for a master list of ones you can use your own design on (not just choose different colors/wood/sheets etc.)?


----------



## Sharksheep

Alaina said:


> Is there a list of items that can be customized with your own design? I see lists of customizable items, but I'm looking specifically for a master list of ones you can use your own design on (not just choose different colors/wood/sheets etc.)?



Nookplaza has a filter for customizable.


----------



## Nefarious

Is there a way to get a villager to stop wearing hats? Would giving them tops cycle out hats from their closet or do you have to gift them the same type of apparel? Hats for hats.


----------



## Alaina

Sharksheep said:


> Nookplaza has a filter for customizable.


Thanks but doesn't Customizable mean just the ability to choose from different preset options sometimes (like type of wood or color)? I want to specifically see the ones you can use your own design/pattern on…


----------



## Sharksheep

Alaina said:


> Thanks but doesn't Customizable mean just the ability to choose from different preset options sometimes (like type of wood or color)? I want to specifically see the ones you can use your own design/pattern on…



I don't think there's a complete list anywhere. Usually if it's an item that can be customize and it has a fabric, you can stick your own pattern on top of it. You can use that as a general rule. Other none fabric stuff is the simple panels, record box, mugs.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> Is there a way to get a villager to stop wearing hats? Would giving them tops cycle out hats from their closet or do you have to gift them the same type of apparel? Hats for hats.



Where the hats given to them? Villagers that come with hats as their default clothing you can't change. They also have hats they wear when it rains. You can't change those. If there's a custom hat in your ables, you have to replace it with some other custom design that's not a hat.


----------



## Nefarious

Sharksheep said:


> Where the hats given to them? Villagers that come with hats as their default clothing you can't change. They also have hats they wear when it rains. You can't change those. If there's a custom hat in your ables, you have to replace it with some other custom design that's not a hat.



They were given by their previous owner. None are custom designs, and the villager doesn’t wear a default hat.


----------



## Sharksheep

NefariousKing said:


> They were given by their previous owner. None are custom designs, and the villager doesn’t wear a default hat.



There's a chance that the villager might either give it to you randomly or sell it to you at friendship lvl 3. You could attempt to fill up the wardrobe with clothing that are not hats so you see it less. If you want to get rid of the hat all together you'll have to gift them 24 pieces of clothing.

Depending on the villager's house, you might not want to do that because they can replace some of their furniture with the clothes so you'll have to gift them furniture to knock it out of the house placement into their wardrobe.


----------



## Nefarious

Sharksheep said:


> There's a chance that the villager might either give it to you randomly or sell it to you at friendship lvl 3. You could attempt to fill up the wardrobe with clothing that are not hats so you see it less. If you want to get rid of the hat all together you'll have to gift them 24 pieces of clothing.
> 
> Depending on the villager's house, you might not want to do that because they can replace some of their furniture with the clothes so you'll have to gift them furniture to knock it out of the house placement into their wardrobe.



Alright, sounds good! So I’ll just need to fill up the 24 slots. 

I’m a bit afraid of messing up the house. Clothing will only display on the free spots, right? Or can they remove furniture completely? The villager is Eugene, he’s been given bugs, fish and deliveries before so I’m assuming his free spaces are 2x1 if that’s possible, as they’re still empty.


----------



## Ras

NefariousKing said:


> Alright, sounds good! So I’ll just need to fill up the 24 slots.
> 
> I’m a bit afraid of messing up the house. Clothing will only display on the free spots, right? Or can they remove furniture completely? The villager is Eugene, he’s been given bugs, fish and deliveries before so I’m assuming his free spaces are 2x1 if that’s possible, as they’re still empty.



This will show the blank spaces he can fill.



			https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=


----------



## Sharksheep

NefariousKing said:


> Alright, sounds good! So I’ll just need to fill up the 24 slots.
> 
> I’m a bit afraid of messing up the house. Clothing will only display on the free spots, right? Or can they remove furniture completely? The villager is Eugene, he’s been given bugs, fish and deliveries before so I’m assuming his free spaces are 2x1 if that’s possible, as they’re still empty.



Eugune has two free 1x1 spots  where his crafting table is. 1x1 with the none category can get replaced too. So the water cooler and the palm fan. If you are looking at my guide, I haven't gotten around to updating it with new info that came to light recenty.


----------



## Nefarious

Sharksheep said:


> Eugune has two free 1x1 spots  where his crafting table is. 1x1 with the none category can get replaced too. So the water cooler and the palm fan. If you are looking at my guide, I haven't gotten around to updating it with new info that came to light recenty.



Alright, did double checked with Ras’ link. It doesn’t seem like it’ll go too out of hand if I try to fill those two spaces before flushing his closet slots. I should probably wait till you update your guide though, I didn’t know there were recent changes. So better to know what I’m working with before messing with him further. Thank you!


----------



## Mu~

Birthday question.
Yesterday it was my bday and didn't know about kk and his song, if I TT back can I still get it?


----------



## Alaina

Sharksheep said:


> I don't think there's a complete list anywhere. Usually if it's an item that can be customize and it has a fabric, you can stick your own pattern on top of it. You can use that as a general rule. Other none fabric stuff is the simple panels, record box, mugs.


Thanks! So it's usually only the fabric part of the item that you can replace with your own pattern?

Does anyone know if any of the following can be customized with your own pattern:

Guitars
Angled signpost/Plain wooden shop sign
Autograph cards
Beach towel
Bunk bed/ Loft bed with desk
Cardboard bed/chair/sofa/table
Hammock
Magazine/s
Books
Pile of zen cushions
Wooden double bed
Wooden bookshelf


----------



## rianne

Alaina said:


> Thanks! So it's usually only the fabric part of the item that you can replace with your own pattern?
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the following can be customized with your own pattern:
> 
> Guitars
> Angled signpost/Plain wooden shop sign
> Autograph cards
> Beach towel
> Bunk bed/ Loft bed with desk
> Cardboard bed/chair/sofa/table
> Hammock
> Magazine/s
> Books
> Pile of zen cushions
> Wooden double bed
> Wooden bookshelf


Just the plain wooden shop sign can have a custom design from your design slots, afaik.


----------



## moonlightxo

I just got my online membership today and I wanna do some trades, but I've never done them before so I don't want to mess anything up.
Can someone please explain to me how visiting other islands works? Sorry if this seems like common sense to you but I just want to know what I have to do when visiting someone, and how to get to their island


----------



## skarmoury

moonlightxo said:


> I just got my online membership today and I wanna do some trades, but I've never done them before so I don't want to mess anything up.
> Can someone please explain to me how visiting other islands works? Sorry if this seems like common sense to you but I just want to know what I have to do when visiting someone, and how to get to their island


Someone can send you their Dodo Code (it's like a one-time pin number for every time someone opens their gates).  Once they share this code to you, you can go to your airport, tell Orville (the dodo at the counter) you want to fly online, and they'll ask for a dodo code! Input the code and when all is good, you'll be flying to another person's island in a jiffy.

I also have a question! Is it true that campsites take into consideration which personalities you don't have? I have no smugs or jocks in my island and I've only gotten a smug & jock villager camping once, which is really frustrating because I've been hoping to get a little more of those personalities in my campsite. The rest of the times I've gotten normal (I have 3 normals in my island ksdjfjs), peppy, lazy, and uchi. I have these other personalities in my island.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

This is more of an Amazon question than an animal crossing question. 
Can you use a gift card to buy nintendo online from Amazon?


----------



## moonlightxo

If you plant a weed on the beach, does it keep growing or does it stay in the same stage like flowers do?


----------



## Miss Misty

skarmoury said:


> I also have a question! Is it true that campsites take into consideration which personalities you don't have? I have no smugs or jocks in my island and I've only gotten a smug & jock villager camping once, which is really frustrating because I've been hoping to get a little more of those personalities in my campsite. The rest of the times I've gotten normal (I have 3 normals in my island ksdjfjs), peppy, lazy, and uchi. I have these other personalities in my island.


It does, but it's a 60% chance of giving you a personality you don't have. It sounds like you're getting unlucky and falling in the 40%.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Alaina said:


> Thanks! So it's usually only the fabric part of the item that you can replace with your own pattern?
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the following can be customized with your own pattern:
> 
> Guitars
> Angled signpost/Plain wooden shop sign
> Autograph cards
> Beach towel
> Bunk bed/ Loft bed with desk
> Cardboard bed/chair/sofa/table
> Hammock
> Magazine/s
> Books
> Pile of zen cushions
> Wooden double bed
> Wooden bookshelf



Plain Wooden Shop Sign
Beach Towel
Hammock

Can all definitely use custom designs. I'm fairly sure Pile of Zen Cushions can too, but I'm not positive.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



moonlightxo said:


> If you plant a weed on the beach, does it keep growing or does it stay in the same stage like flowers do?



It keeps growing and also spreads.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



skarmoury said:


> I also have a question! Is it true that campsites take into consideration which personalities you don't have? I have no smugs or jocks in my island and I've only gotten a smug & jock villager camping once, which is really frustrating because I've been hoping to get a little more of those personalities in my campsite. The rest of the times I've gotten normal (I have 3 normals in my island ksdjfjs), peppy, lazy, and uchi. I have these other personalities in my island.



It takes missing personalities into consideration, but it's not a guarantee it's just an increased likelihood.


----------



## Spooky.

moonlightxo said:


> If you plant a weed on the beach, does it keep growing or does it stay in the same stage like flowers do?



Weeds will grow on the beach normally


----------



## skarmoury

Hi! I'd like to know how long a voided villager from another island comes to reserve a plot.

Basically, I have an empty plot and decided to villager hunt, but I'm low on NMT so I'm thinking of trading for them. I'm afraid though that once I complete a trade, a random villager from someone else's void will reserve the plot on the same day. Will this happen, or does only travelling to the next day trigger the random/voided villager to reserve a plot?


----------



## Sharksheep

skarmoury said:


> Hi! I'd like to know how long a voided villager from another island comes to reserve a plot.
> 
> Basically, I have an empty plot and decided to villager hunt, but I'm low on NMT so I'm thinking of trading for them. I'm afraid though that once I complete a trade, a random villager from someone else's void will reserve the plot on the same day. Will this happen, or does only travelling to the next day trigger the random/voided villager to reserve a plot?



You only have the plot empty for one day. The next day someone random will fill it


----------



## Sharksheep

Has anyone else been having issue where your villagers will do the singing animation but there's no singing?

I don't know if it's just a random bug or I need to move the stereo closer. This happens a lot more at the plaza.


----------



## moonlightxo

If you're visiting an island and flick is there, can you still get bug models from him or can you only do that on your own island?


----------



## Sharksheep

moonlightxo said:


> If you're visiting an island and flick is there, can you still get bug models from him or can you only do that on your own island?


Only your island


----------



## Alaina

GEEBRASS said:


> Plain Wooden Shop Sign
> Beach Towel
> Hammock
> 
> Can all definitely use custom designs. I'm fairly sure Pile of Zen Cushions can too, but I'm not positive.


Thank you!!! I'm especially excited about the hammock and beach towel.


----------



## maria110

This is probably a dumb question but I am wondering.... I've seen people listing online that they have Frozen DIY recipes for sale.  However, in the game, these recipes are delivered directly to your Nook phone by perfect snowboys.  I've never seen one come from any other source, like a present balloon.  The regular snow recipes like snowflake wall and snow pochette, do come from present balloons. But not the ones with frozen in the title.

Have any of you with Southern hemisphere islands or who are time travelers found the Frozen set some way other than building a perfect snowboy?  I'm just curious. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dantia

Sharksheep said:


> Has anyone else been having issue where your villagers will do the singing animation but there's no singing?
> 
> I don't know if it's just a random bug or I need to move the stereo closer. This happens a lot more at the plaza.



Are they actually singing or just dancing?


----------



## xara

maria110 said:


> This is probably a dumb question but I am wondering.... I've seen people listing online that they have Frozen DIY recipes for sale.  However, in the game, these recipes are delivered directly to your Nook phone by perfect snowboys.  I've never seen one come from any other source, like a present balloon.  The regular snow recipes like snowflake wall and snow pochette, do come from present balloons. But not the ones with frozen in the title.
> 
> Have any of you with Southern hemisphere islands or who are time travelers found the Frozen set some way other than building a perfect snowboy?  I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks.



the frozen diys don’t naturally come from a diy card. the only way to obtain them like this is through hacking ;;


----------



## J087

Where is the Walking Stick creature?
I've been playing around 5AM for 3 days now, but I never see it. All I get are cicada.


----------



## Miss Misty

J087 said:


> Where is the Walking Stick creature?
> I've been playing around 5AM for 3 days now, but I never see it. All I get are cicada.


It's on trees. When I caught mine, I noticed it had sort of a fade-in fade-out appearance. You've gotta be paying pretty close attention to the trees.

Also you don't have to wake up at 5am for it. It's also available between 5pm and 7pm.


----------



## Sharksheep

J087 said:


> Where is the Walking Stick creature?
> I've been playing around 5AM for 3 days now, but I never see it. All I get are cicada.




I have seen it on hardwood, cedar, and fruit trees. It might help if you have the brightness turn up a little and walk slow or sneak towards the trees if you are not sure if it's there or not. They are very skittish and I scared off about 5 before I caught one.


----------



## maria110

xara said:


> the frozen diys don’t naturally come from a diy card. the only way to obtain them like this is through hacking ;;


Thanks, that's what I thought but I wasn't sure.


----------



## rubyrubert

Hey guys! I have a question about Dream Addresses

I have a horror-themed room, but it's made with 100% ingame items, no custom designs at all. I don't have any blood splats, etc. *Do you think that someone could report me if I have no questionable custom designs?* The rest of my island is squeaky clean, no hacking, no promotion, etc.


----------



## Sharksheep

rubyrubert said:


> Hey guys! I have a question about Dream Addresses
> 
> I have a horror-themed room, but it's made with 100% ingame items, no custom designs at all. I don't have any blood splats, etc. *Do you think that someone could report me if I have no questionable custom designs?* The rest of my island is squeaky clean, no hacking, no promotion, etc.



I don't think so but people can be real jerks. You could share your Dream Address to select people or just share photos. You could check Nintendo's Tos but it's a lot of legalese


----------



## rubyrubert

Sharksheep said:


> I don't think so but people can be real jerks. You could share your Dream Address to select people or just share photos. You could check Nintendo's Tos but it's a lot of legalese


That sucks.

I know people report islands for having Raymond or a popular theme just to be jerks, but does anything actually come of that? Is it a blanket ban?


----------



## Miss Misty

rubyrubert said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I know people report islands for having Raymond or a popular theme just to be jerks, but does anything actually come of that? Is it a blanket ban?


Reports are just reports. Nintendo will investigate the report before acting on it; the act of reporting someone doesn't mean they get banned automatically. And I doubt Nintendo would ban people for having and using items/villagers that are all available in game. All the bans I've heard of came from hacking or using glitches. You could post a picture and get opinions from people here if you're worried.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Dreaming.
I am unsure how this works.
When you upload your island to the dreaming thing, and later you do it again, does it replace the previous upload?

And when you upload it, does it save the time of day and weather?


----------



## Red Cat

If a villager has a thought bubble to move out and I ignore that villager, will a different villager have a thought bubble to move out the next day?


----------



## Ras

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Dreaming.
> I am unsure how this works.
> When you upload your island to the dreaming thing, and later you do it again, does it replace the previous upload?
> 
> And when you upload it, does it save the time of day and weather?



Yes. Any time you update, you’re taking a snapshot of that moment on your island, weather, time and all. And it just replaces the last “snapshot.“


----------



## YueClemes

Red Cat said:


> If a villager has a thought bubble to move out and I ignore that villager, will a different villager have a thought bubble to move out the next day?


Yup but there are a chance the same villager ask for move out too . U can hit them with a net 1 time for lost that buble in that day too lol


----------



## cucumberzest

If a villager is naturally at the campsite, are other players able to ask them to move into their island? What about if they are brought in with amiibo?


----------



## Sharksheep

cucumberzest said:


> If a villager is naturally at the campsite, are other players able to ask them to move into their island? What about if they are brought in with amiibo?



No. Other players can only adopt villagers in boxes. You need to let the camper move in and out on your island. Doesn't matter if the camper is random or amiibo


----------



## cucumberzest

Sharksheep said:


> No. Other players can only adopt villagers in boxes. You need to let the camper move in and out on your island. Doesn't matter if the camper is random or amiibo


Oh. That kinda sucks. I was thinking that it'd just be a restriction for amiibo visits. Hmm, all well. Thank you for answering!


----------



## cucumberzest

How does cataloging another person's items work?


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

how often do the seasonal products update in the nook shopping app/area?


----------



## Magnetar

cucumberzest said:


> How does cataloging another person's items work?



If you are invited to someone's island to catalog items, you just pick them up and drop them again. 
They are then automatically listed in your Nook Store app and you can order them yourself.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

I have a question too ...

Are the Garbage-Heap Flooring and Garbage-Heap Wall even in the game?
I read somewhere you get them by fishing and catching 15 trash items,
but I'm sure I caught more than 15 trash items and still haven't received them.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Sharksheep

Magnetar said:


> If you are invited to someone's island to catalog items, you just pick them up and drop them again.
> They are then automatically listed in your Nook Store app and you can order them yourself.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> I have a question too ...
> 
> Are the Garbage-Heap Flooring and Garbage-Heap Wall even in the game?
> I read somewhere you get them by fishing and catching 15 trash items,
> but I'm sure I caught more than 15 trash items and still haven't received them.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



I forgot the exact number so it might be more than 15. Easily way to get more trash is to check if you landed on trash island when looking for a new villagers. It also could be you need to catch a specific number of a type of trash. Eventually you'll get it but I wouldn't worry about it unless you were planning on using the it for a room.


----------



## Magnetar

Sharksheep said:


> I forgot the exact number so it might be more than 15. Easily way to get more trash is to check if you landed on trash island when looking for a new villagers. It also could be you need to catch a specific number of a type of trash. Eventually you'll get it but I wouldn't worry about it unless you were planning on using the it for a room.



Thank you for your reply. I just fond out you get both recipes (seperately) at some point after you catch an empty can.
You get the inspiration for the recipes, similar to getting the King Tut Mask DIY after getting a gold nugget from a rock.


----------



## Snowesque

What counts towards the villager favor objective that isn't totally obvious (if any), and which ones don't put items in their inventory or houses?
I know this is likely viewable elsewhere, but I like having multiple sources.


----------



## Ras

Do your villagers talk about people who talked to them in dreams as they did in NL?


----------



## Red Cat

Snowesque said:


> What counts towards the villager favor objective that isn't totally obvious (if any), and which ones don't put items in their inventory or houses?
> I know this is likely viewable elsewhere, but I like having multiple sources.


I think it's just the obvious ones (delivery request, fish/bug request, and lost item). Of those, I think only lost item is "safe" since your villagers will wear delivery gifts and display fish and bugs in their houses. I don't think buried treasure hunt counts as a favor.

I have a question of my own. I had a meteor shower last night and cast 20+ wishes with 3 different characters. I was able to find 20 star fragments on the beach today with my first character pretty easily, but only found 2 so far with my second character and 3 with my third character despite cleaning the beaches and going in and out of buildings to try to spawn more. Does anyone know why I'm having such a difficult time finding star fragments with those characters?


----------



## Lotusblossom

How often are we allowed to bump??


----------



## rianne

Lotusblossom said:


> How often are we allowed to bump??





> Bumping on The Bell Tree is defined as posting the word "bump" or other variant for the sole purpose of bringing the thread to the top of the board index for increased visibility. To avoid excessive and unnecessary posting on the forum, users must abide by the following guidelines when bumping:
> 
> Threads in trading boards should not be bumped until the thread is inactive for at least four hours.
> Do not bump trading threads belonging to another user.
> Due to the slower rate of posting in the Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office board, threads may only be bumped after eight hours of inactivity.
> Threads in the Nook's Cranny board may be bumped after two hours of inactivity.
> The bumping of discussion threads is not permitted; i.e. you may not post solely to bump the thread. You must have something on-topic to say when posting in a discussion thread, and the thread topic must still be relevant.
> Posting a contributory reply in a general discussion thread is permitted and is not classified as a bump, no matter the age of the thread.



Source

Edit: fixed link


----------



## Etown20

Do we know anything about villager clothing choices apart from their style preferences and color preferences?

For instance:

Are they more likely to wear something if you have higher friendship?

Are they more likely to wear newer gifted items than older gifted items?

If an item isn't to their style or color preferences, will they ever wear it again?


----------



## Bluebellie

Can you drop the message In  bottle once picked up?


----------



## Red Cat

Bluebellie said:


> Can you drop the message In  bottle once picked up?


No. You only have the option to read it.


----------



## Bluebellie

Red Cat said:


> No. You only have the option to read it.


Aww too bad. It would look nice as a decoration.


----------



## Pyoopi

I designed a custom flag for someone, uploaded it, and they are using it as their flag. If I delete the design, would their flag disappear?

I remember someone said that on the forum that it wouldn't but I'm unsure. 

Is that correct or have any truth?


----------



## meo

How do you obtain the grape backpack? It says seasonal so what season is it available?


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m considering tting forward to winter but want to ask people’s opinions on tting that far ahead; sorry if this isn’t the right place to ask. I wasn’t sure if this was worth making another thread about. My worry is that by the time the season comes without tting, that it won’t be as fun. I only tt a day forward or back. Would people recommend or recommend against tting that far ahead?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

meo said:


> How do you obtain the grape backpack? It says seasonal so what season is it available?



It'll be available in September, so next month!


----------



## Sharksheep

Dunquixote said:


> I’m considering tting forward to winter but want to ask people’s opinions on tting that far ahead; sorry if this isn’t the right place to ask. I wasn’t sure if this was worth making another thread about. My worry is that by the time the season comes without tting, that it won’t be as fun. I only tt a day forward or back. Would people recommend or recommend against tting that far ahead?



I've been avoiding tting that far. I make sure to stay within the week or month at least. I want to have some fish/bugs to catch by the time winter comes around for NH islands


----------



## Red Cat

Dunquixote said:


> I’m considering tting forward to winter but want to ask people’s opinions on tting that far ahead; sorry if this isn’t the right place to ask. I wasn’t sure if this was worth making another thread about. My worry is that by the time the season comes without tting, that it won’t be as fun. I only tt a day forward or back. Would people recommend or recommend against tting that far ahead?


Since there are no long-term consequences to TTing, it's completely to you. If you TT to winter now, you obviously won't enjoy it as much later, but if you don't TT and you get burned out on ACNH by then, you may not enjoy it much at all.


----------



## Knopekin

had a scroll through and nobody's asked this recently, sorry for being dumb:

how much have they changed the villagers-moving-out mechanism from nl? can they decide to move out and, if you don't talk to them, will they just up and move anyway? or do you have to tell them to leave during a thoughtbubble conversation?

also, can you get multiples of a villager's photo? i've got pictures for nearly all my islanders now, but no duplicates and idk if they've changed this or i'm unlucky


----------



## Hobowire

Knopekin said:


> ...
> 
> also, can you get multiples of a villager's photo? i've got pictures for nearly all my islanders now, but no duplicates and idk if they've changed this or i'm unlucky




i can answer the latter question. you can get multiple photos but it's involvement to get it is as intense as the initial.  According to other's there a cooldown of 30-40 gifts before obtain the additional.  I have gotten four framed from Flora.

I've never play NL so I would know the first Q.... hopefully you get an answer.


----------



## Knopekin

Hobowire said:


> i can answer the latter question. you can get multiple photos but it's involvement to get it is as intense as the initial.  According to other's there a cooldown of 30-40 gifts before obtain the additional.  I have gotten four framed from Flora.
> 
> I've never play NL so I would know the first Q.... hopefully you get an answer.


that's great, thank you!!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Knopekin said:


> how much have they changed the villagers-moving-out mechanism from nl? can they decide to move out and, if you don't talk to them, will they just up and move anyway? or do you have to tell them to leave during a thoughtbubble conversation?



Moving out is much better than in NL in the sense that villagers will no longer move away on their own. You have to talk to them first, and you have to specifically give them confirmation in order for them to move (the option to deny them is always the top dialogue choice, the option to have them move is the bottom choice). If you don't talk to them, they won't just move on their own.


----------



## Knopekin

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Moving out is much better than in NL in the sense that villagers will no longer move away on their own. You have to talk to them first, and you have to specifically give them confirmation in order for them to move (the option to deny them is always the top dialogue choice, the option to have them move is the bottom choice). If you don't talk to them, they won't just move on their own.


thanks so much!!  i worded my question terribly, but that's exactly what i wanted to know, and i'm SO glad they changed it! no more anxiety about turning my switch on for the first time in a week!!


----------



## Sharksheep

Knopekin said:


> had a scroll through and nobody's asked this recently, sorry for being dumb:
> 
> how much have they changed the villagers-moving-out mechanism from nl? can they decide to move out and, if you don't talk to them, will they just up and move anyway? or do you have to tell them to leave during a thoughtbubble conversation?
> 
> also, can you get multiples of a villager's photo? i've got pictures for nearly all my islanders now, but no duplicates and idk if they've changed this or i'm unlucky





Hobowire said:


> i can answer the latter question. you can get multiple photos but it's involvement to get it is as intense as the initial.  According to other's there a cooldown of 30-40 gifts before obtain the additional.  I have gotten four framed from Flora.
> 
> I've never play NL so I would know the first Q.... hopefully you get an answer.



It's 64 gifts before you have a chance to get another one.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Can you pay off the initial mileage loan and then refuse to upgrade your tent? I want pro designs for my tent dweller.


----------



## Red Cat

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can you pay off the initial mileage loan and then refuse to upgrade your tent? I want pro designs for my tent dweller.


Yes. You have to request the house upgrade from Nook to get it; it is not automatic.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Red Cat said:


> Yes. You have to request the house upgrade from Nook to get it; it is not automatic.


Yea I figured that as such. It stinks that they put that JUST out of reach. I figured something else out however.


----------



## Hypno KK

Is the dialogue less repetitive in NH? I'm trying to decide which villager personality I'll want to repeat but this was a big issue for me in NL.


----------



## Pintuition

Oo .... oO said:


> Is the dialogue less repetitive in NH? I'm trying to decide which villager personality I'll want to repeat but this was a big issue for me in NL.


The dialogue is super repetitive in NH. Very limited! I recommend having no more than two of each type because when you have three or more, it's too much! That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## helbels

sorry if this has been asked before (i’m on mobile so i can’t do ctrl+f ) but can a random campsite villager ask to replace your newest villager? i found ankha in my campsite but the only villager i’m willing to part with is vesta and she’s only been living here for a few days (she’s not in boxes or anything though)


----------



## Sharksheep

helbels said:


> sorry if this has been asked before (i’m on mobile so i can’t do ctrl+f ) but can a random campsite villager ask to replace your newest villager? i found ankha in my campsite but the only villager i’m willing to part with is vesta and she’s only been living here for a few days (she’s not in boxes or anything though)


Yes they can.


----------



## helbels

Sharksheep said:


> Yes they can.


thank you!!


----------



## Alaina

I’ve wondered this since the GameCube days. When writing a letter, do you add extra spaces so that a word doesn’t get cut in the middle without a hyphen? Do you add a hyphen? Or do you add extra spaces until it goes to its own line - which way is “right” and gets read properly by the system?


----------



## Miss Misty

Alaina said:


> I’ve wondered this since the GameCube days. When writing a letter, do you add extra spaces so that a word doesn’t get cut in the middle without a hyphen? Do you add a hyphen? Or do you add extra spaces until it goes to its own line - which way is “right” and gets read properly by the system?


Since the Gamecube days, I personally use a line break if a word would get cut off and they've always read it just fine. You should know though that letters don't increase friendship at all (at the moment) and are just for fun/the miles achievement.


----------



## Bluebellie

Where can I find my native flower?I don’t remember it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Bluebellie said:


> Where can I find my native flower?I don’t remember it.


It depends on your birth month. It should be the first flower seed in your nook store. I would suggest taking a mystery island tour but the sister flower (determined by month the game was set up) can also appear.


----------



## Hypno KK

How do the item variants work in ACNH? In NL you could get the different variants by just taking an item to Cyrus and asking to change it but on ACNH it sounds like they're separate items?


----------



## Sharksheep

Oo .... oO said:


> How do the item variants work in ACNH? In NL you could get the different variants by just taking an item to Cyrus and asking to change it but on ACNH it sounds like they're separate items?



Your nook will always sell the same variant. Redd will bring in different variants. You can also get different variants from shaking trees and popping balloons


----------



## Hypno KK

Thanks!

Another quick question: do we need to set up all future villager houses (like with the first 3 villagers) or do they just move in normally?


----------



## Miss Misty

Oo .... oO said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Another quick question: do we need to set up all future villager houses (like with the first 3 villagers) or do they just move in normally?


You need to buy the plots from Nook for 10k each and place them. Villagers won't randomly move to your island unless you have an open plot.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Let this be a warning for everyone who uses MeteoNook to figure out your weather seed -- write it down somewhere else once you find it! Don't be an idiot like me and clear your cache, thus losing your weather data in the process.


----------



## Hypno KK

When I talk to my first 2 villagers, I have the option to give them gifts, but not with the others. Is this normal? Am I supposed to give them something in particular? I'm confused


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Oo .... oO said:


> When I talk to my first 2 villagers, I have the option to give them gifts, but not with the others. Is this normal? Am I supposed to give them something in particular? I'm confused


You have the option to give gifts to villagers once you've reached a certain level of friendship with them. Here's a guide.


----------



## Hypno KK

TheSillyPuppy said:


> You have the option to give gifts to villagers once you've reached a certain level of friendship with them. Here's a guide.



That explains it, thanks!


----------



## rawstberry

i did the campsite method and i finally found the villager that i wanted. my island is full so one of the villagers is currently in boxes. and here is my question: if i'm in the future can i get back to today's date without having the said villager voided? or should wait until someone comes to pick them up and then i can get back in time?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

rawstberry said:


> i did the campsite method and i finally found the villager that i wanted. my island is full so one of the villagers is currently in boxes. and here is my question: if i'm in the future can i get back to today's date without having the said villager voided? or should wait until someone comes to pick them up and then i can get back in time?



If you don't want the villager to be voided, you'll have to wait until someone adopts them. TTing to any different day (whether forwards or backwards), will count as a "new day" and will move the villager out.


----------



## rawstberry

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> If you don't want the villager to be voided, you'll have to wait until someone adopts them. TTing to any different day (whether forwards or backwards), will count as a "new day" and will move the villager out.


i see. thank you so much!


----------



## Hypno KK

Can we place villager houses on higher terrain? I don't have any ramps yet if that makes a difference.


----------



## Red Cat

Oo .... oO said:


> Can we place villager houses on higher terrain? I don't have any ramps yet if that makes a difference.


You can place a villager's house on higher terrain if you have a way to get up there (a ladder works) and there is enough space for the house.


----------



## racatl

Ok so every where I look, no article mentions the third "update" to nooks cranny where they start selling a piece of furniture on that empty space by the entrance. It just appeared in my game one day and it only seems to rotate between 3 or 4 items. I was just wondering if the items ever change /:


----------



## Sharksheep

racatl said:


> Ok so every where I look, no article mentions the third "update" to nooks cranny where they start selling a piece of furniture on that empty space by the entrance. It just appeared in my game one day and it only seems to rotate between 3 or 4 items. I was just wondering if the items ever change /:



That's not an upgrade. Nooks sells seasonal items in the summer and winter and you only get the 1 variant of that item.


----------



## Hypno KK

Can we invite villagers to Photopia without amiibo? I thought we could invite our own villagers but I can't find that option anywhere. :c


----------



## Red Cat

Hypno KK said:


> Can we invite villagers to Photopia without amiibo? I thought we could invite our own villagers but I can't find that option anywhere. :c


Yes. When you open up the menu to place furniture, villagers are on the rightmost tab.


----------



## Hypno KK

Red Cat said:


> Yes. When you open up the menu to place furniture, villagers are on the rightmost tab.



I can't believe I missed that, thank you!


----------



## racatl

Sharksheep said:


> That's not an upgrade. Nooks sells seasonal items in the summer and winter and you only get the 1 variant of that item.


Thank you!! I could not find any information about it lol


----------



## Hypno KK

How do people make those style collage things? Those pictures where there's a picture of your rep in the middle and then around it there's all the clothing items they're wearing.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hypno KK said:


> How do people make those style collage things? Those pictures where there's a picture of your rep in the middle and then around it there's all the clothing items they're wearing.



If we're thinking of the same thing, that picture is just a screenshot of the in-game screen when you switch clothes using a dresser. You just use a dresser-type item, confirm your outfit, and then that collage appears for a second for you to screenshot.


----------



## Enxssi

So I have a kind of difficult question to answer.
If you create a save file, add another villager resident to the save, then delete the Resident Representative, what will happen? Will the other Villager become the Resident Representative, or will the entire save just erase?


----------



## Sharksheep

Enxssi said:


> So I have a kind of difficult question to answer.
> If you create a save file, add another villager resident to the save, then delete the Resident Representative, what will happen? Will the other Villager become the Resident Representative, or will the entire save just erase?



From what I know, you can't delete the  Resident Representative. If you want to change it, you'll have to restart your whole island.


----------



## acnlgirl

I have Papi staying as a campsite villager and Chops moving into a new plot. Is it possible to swap the two and have Papi replace Chops?


----------



## Hypno KK

acnlgirl said:


> I have Papi staying as a campsite villager and Chops moving into a new plot. Is it possible to swap the two and have Papi replace Chops?



I don't think so 

EDIT: Do you have any other free plots? If not, do you still get the option to invite Papi into your island?


----------



## JSS

When did they remove the 20 star fragment per day limit? I just found 23 from my meteor shower yesterday


----------



## Hypno KK

Can visitors get their own models from Flick or only your island residents? Can people invite villagers from my campsite?


----------



## Ras

Hypno KK said:


> Can visitors get their own models from Flick or only your island residents? Can people invite villagers from my campsite?



Don’t know about Flick, but visitors can’t adopted your campers.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Hypno KK said:


> Can visitors get their own models from Flick or only your island residents? Can people invite villagers from my campsite?


Unfortunately, Flick and C.J. only do business with the island's residents.


----------



## Dunquixote

Knopekin said:


> had a scroll through and nobody's asked this recently, sorry for being dumb:
> 
> how much have they changed the villagers-moving-out mechanism from nl? can they decide to move out and, if you don't talk to them, will they just up and move anyway? or do you have to tell them to leave during a thoughtbubble conversation?
> 
> also, can you get multiples of a villager's photo? i've got pictures for nearly all my islanders now, but no duplicates and idk if they've changed this or i'm unlucky



I’m not sure for the first question, but for the second question: yes. I’ve gotten about three pictures from a couple of my villagers. Here is a good thread to look at. @Sharksheep explains how you have give them gifts at least 64 times before they can give you another one.


----------



## maria110

This is probably a dumb question but .... I time traveled to September 1st so I could collect some pine cones and acorns.  Isabelle made a morning announcement stating that things might be falling from trees and gave out the Tree's Bounty Little Tree recipe.  However, when I shook trees, only twigs and bell coins came out.  I tried about 20 trees.  Is it not possible to get acorns and pine cones when time traveling?


----------



## Sharksheep

maria110 said:


> This is probably a dumb question but .... I time traveled to September 1st so I could collect some pine cones and acorns.  Isabelle made a morning announcement stating that things might be falling from trees and gave out the Tree's Bounty Little Tree recipe.  However, when I shook trees, only twigs and bell coins came out.  I tried about 20 trees.  Is it not possible to get acorns and pine cones when time traveling?



It has to be the regular hardwood and cedar trees. The drop rates for pinecorns and acorns are terrible.


----------



## maria110

Sharksheep said:


> It has to be the regular hardwood and cedar trees. The drop rates for pinecorns and acorns are terrible.


Thanks.  Those were the trees I was trying.  I guess I need to shake all 220 trees.  Sigh.


----------



## Rosch

Okay... so August 22 is my birthday, which happens to be the Bug-Off as well. Then August 23rd is fireworks day so K. K. is not present. He's not even around last Friday. When can I expect the K.K. Birthday?


----------



## Hypno KK

Is the house expansion after making the room bigger ALWAYS a back room? I don't want a room in the back but it's the only option Tom Nook is giving me. Can we at least remove rooms later on? This is so annoying.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hypno KK said:


> Is the house expansion after making the room bigger ALWAYS a back room? I don't want a room in the back but it's the only option Tom Nook is giving me. Can we at least remove rooms later on? This is so annoying.



Unfortunately, there's no way to customize your house expansions. There's no way to choose which rooms you gain/expand, and there's no way to remove rooms.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I wasn't sure what search terms to use to optimize finding relevant results, so I'll ask my question. 

Let's say that you had invited a villager to your campsite via their Amiibo. Then later on, you ask them to leave your island. Is it possible for that villager to show up naturally at your campsite as a random visitor before cycling through all other villagers of that personality type?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I wasn't sure what search terms to use to optimize finding relevant results, so I'll ask my question.
> 
> Let's say that you had invited a villager to your campsite via their Amiibo. Then later on, you ask them to leave your island. Is it possible for that villager to show up naturally at your campsite as a random visitor before cycling through all other villagers of that personality type?



That invited villager won't show up naturally as a random visitor without fully cycling through that personality.

Here's a document all about the campsite mechanics.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> That invited villager won't show up naturally as a random visitor without fully cycling through that personality.
> 
> Here's a document all about the campsite mechanics.


Awesome, thanks for sharing that G-Doc with me! <3


----------



## Ras

I missed a bopper the second week of the fireworks. Do you think I'll get the missing one since August has five Sundays? I have Bulb, Flower and now Star.


----------



## YueClemes

Did anyone meet this? happen to me few times already since ver 1.2 till now ... Now my poor baby just stay here till morning without doing anything zzz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297928434291638272


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Does anyone know if someone can come on your island and donate a fossil/fish/bug/art to blather's for your museum?


----------



## YueClemes

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Does anyone know if someone can come on your island and donate a fossil/fish/bug/art to blather's for your museum?


cant, they can give you fossil / art to donate by urself. Fish / Sea Creature / Bug cant lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

YueClemes said:


> cant, they can give you fossil / art to donate by urself. Fish / Sea Creature / Bug cant lol


ok i was wondering. I don't know the details of this post I saw on another website. but someone was talking about how in their museum that an anonymous donor donated some bug that the player never caught.


----------



## YueClemes

MiniPocketWorld said:


> ok i was wondering. I don't know the details of this post I saw on another website. but someone was talking about how in their museum that an anonymous donor donated some bug that the player never caught.


Maybe from hack one, they can warp bug / fish / sea creature and drop to u pick them up lol


----------



## Sharksheep

MiniPocketWorld said:


> ok i was wondering. I don't know the details of this post I saw on another website. but someone was talking about how in their museum that an anonymous donor donated some bug that the player never caught.



Maybe they had a second character that donated and the second character got deleted.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Is there a better time than others to reset/start your island without altering your switch clock or does it not matter?


----------



## Sharksheep

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is there a better time than others to reset/start your island without altering your switch clock or does it not matter?



Are you talking about making a brand new island or starting to play the game for the day? 

I like playing after 10am when the shops are open and all my villagers are awake


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Sharksheep said:


> Are you talking about making a brand new island or starting to play the game for the day?
> 
> I like playing after 10am when the shops are open and all my villagers are awake


a brand new island


----------



## Sharksheep

MiniPocketWorld said:


> a brand new island



I don't think it really matters game mechanic wise. The date is on your passport and some people care about that sort of thing. If you don't time travel on your new island, you'll won't get the experience the events that has happened already.


----------



## Ras

YueClemes said:


> Did anyone meet this? happen to me few times already since ver 1.2 till now ... Now my poor baby just stay here till morning without doing anything zzz
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297928434291638272



If they're fine the next day, yeah, I've had it happen rarely for months. They stay in one place and you can talk to them and even push them around, but they are just stuck there.


----------



## Hypno KK

Can we use unorderables at photopia?


----------



## YueClemes

Ras said:


> If they're fine the next day, yeah, I've had it happen rarely for months. They stay in one place and you can talk to them and even push them around, but they are just stuck there.


yea they are fine next day, Nintendo really should fix this lol


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I don’t know if it’s worth creating a thread for or where to post it. I was wondering what is considered a good tip? There have been so many players that have been extremely generous to me and kind and I like to tip people anyways especially if they had to wait for me to finish another order or tt to get their items. But, I’m afraid that what I give them isn’t adequate enough. So I’m wondering what is a good tip and what type of currency or item is considered a good tip? I’ve been giving tips in NMTs and in some cases tbt, one tip a combination of nmts and a stack of fish bait. I don’t have a lot of gold nuggets aside from the stack that i traded to use for crafting, so gold nuggets is out of the question for now.


----------



## Sharksheep

Dunquixote said:


> I’m not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I don’t know if it’s worth creating a thread for or where to post it. I was wondering what is considered a good tip? There have been so many players that have been extremely generous to me and kind and I like to tip people anyways especially if they had to wait for me to finish another order or tt to get their items. But, I’m afraid that what I give them isn’t adequate enough. So I’m wondering what is a good tip and what type of currency or item is considered a good tip? I’ve been giving tips in NMTs and in some cases tbt, one tip a combination of nmts and a stack of fish bait. I don’t have a lot of gold nuggets aside from the stack that i traded to use for crafting, so gold nuggets is out of the question for now.



It actually might be worth making a thread now that the game economy has shifted so much. In like April-June I tipped like 1nmt or 99k bells because I got into the stalk market really early. Now I don't trade as much so I have no idea. It think it depends on the person what they would prefer.


----------



## Dunquixote

Sharksheep said:


> It actually might be worth making a thread now that the game economy has shifted so much. In like April-June I tipped like 1nmt or 99k bells because I got into the stalk market really early. Now I don't trade as much so I have no idea. It think it depends on the person what they would prefer.



Thanks for the reply and for your time . Oh wow. I had no idea about the economy changing. I’ll create a thread then.


----------



## YueClemes

Dunquixote said:


> I’m not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I don’t know if it’s worth creating a thread for or where to post it. I was wondering what is considered a good tip? There have been so many players that have been extremely generous to me and kind and I like to tip people anyways especially if they had to wait for me to finish another order or tt to get their items. But, I’m afraid that what I give them isn’t adequate enough. So I’m wondering what is a good tip and what type of currency or item is considered a good tip? I’ve been giving tips in NMTs and in some cases tbt, one tip a combination of nmts and a stack of fish bait. I don’t have a lot of gold nuggets aside from the stack that i traded to use for crafting, so gold nuggets is out of the question for now.


yea i tipped 1nmt or pearl with wrap one lol since i got a lots from farming sea creature but rarely craft mermaid set lol


----------



## Serabee

Not a FAQ, but it doesn't seem to warrant it's own thread... anyway, I think there's a wallpaper that features a crowd/audience on it. I believe it's a Saharah one. Anyone know the name of it?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Serabee said:


> Not a FAQ, but it doesn't seem to warrant it's own thread... anyway, I think there's a wallpaper that features a crowd/audience on it. I believe it's a Saharah one. Anyone know the name of it?


I think you're talking about the Stadium wall!


----------



## Serabee

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I think you're talking about the Stadium wall!
> View attachment 309863


That's it! Thanks so much ☺


----------



## Aurita

Hypno KK said:


> Can we use unorderables at photopia?



not sure if anyone answered, but yep you can! Like the Saharah wallpaper/flooring, wedding items, pirate stuff, etc


----------



## Bcat

Can a player house be placed against the edge of a cliff? Just want to make sure the layout I have in mind for my second character will work


----------



## Aurita

Bcat said:


> Can a player house be placed against the edge of a cliff? Just want to make sure the layout I have in mind for my second character will work



yep! my house is against the cliff


----------



## Hypno KK

I've read that if you leave small musical instruments (like the tambourine) lying around your villagers can pick them up and play them. Is it true? Do you have to place them on the ground or will they pick them up from tables? I need to see this.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hypno KK said:


> I've read that if you leave small musical instruments (like the tambourine) lying around your villagers can pick them up and play them. Is it true? Do you have to place them on the ground or will they pick them up from tables? I need to see this.



They don't pick up the instruments. They basically just do the same thing as where you hit the A button next to an instrument and you can play random notes. 

I'm not sure if the "tool instruments" like the Tambourine/Ocarina/etc. will work, but any musical instrument that's also a furniture item will. For smaller items, it doesn't matter where you place them; as long as you have access to it and can hit the A button to interact with it, your villagers should be able to do the same.


----------



## Hypno KK

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> They don't pick up the instruments. They basically just do the same thing as where you hit the A button next to an instrument and you can play random notes.
> 
> I'm not sure if the "tool instruments" like the Tambourine/Ocarina/etc. will work, but any musical instrument that's also a furniture item will. For smaller items, it doesn't matter where you place them; as long as you have access to it and can hit the A button to interact with it, your villagers should be able to do the same.



This is where I saw that information: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-horizons-edition.509886/page-15#post-9007334

I knew they didn't pick up furniture instruments but I thought they did the tool ones  Now I'm disappointed. Thanks, though!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m thinking of starting an island journal and I was wondering how to find out what my native flower is? I have long forgotten what it was. Also, just wondering if anyone has general suggestions on how to make it look nice or interesting, or what people like to see with island journals? I don’t have a lot of screenshots of my island when I first started playing the game. I know it’s my journal and I can do what I want, but I honestly have no clue how to start one off or what I’ll be doing aside from sharing screenshots.


----------



## Aurita

Dunquixote said:


> I’m thinking of starting an island journal and I was wondering how to find out what my native flower is? I have long forgotten what it was. Also, just wondering if anyone has general suggestions on how to make it look nice or interesting, or what people like to see with island journals? I don’t have a lot of screenshots of my island when I first started playing the game. I know it’s my journal and I can do what I want, but I honestly have no clue how to start one off or what I’ll be doing aside from sharing screenshots.


If you have screenshots of your cliffs early in the game, you can probably see what your native flowers are.

Otherwise I think you can either check your nook’s cranny daily and look for the flower seeds that don’t change the most? Or go to a nook mile island a couple times and see which flowers you get most frequently. Each island has a “sister” flower as well so you might see 2 types of flowers but one should be present more frequently and that should be your native one

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Aurita said:


> If you have screenshots of your cliffs early in the game, you can probably see what your native flowers are.
> 
> Otherwise I think you can either check your nook’s cranny daily and look for the flower seeds that don’t change the most? Or go to a nook mile island a couple times and see which flowers you get most frequently. Each island has a “sister” flower as well so you might see 2 types of flowers but one should be present more frequently and that should be your native one



Just to clarify, every player’s island has a native and sister flower breed not that every nook mile island has one! Nook mile island should have 1 type of flower or no flowers


----------



## Dunquixote

Aurita said:


> If you have screenshots of your cliffs early in the game, you can probably see what your native flowers are.
> 
> Otherwise I think you can either check your nook’s cranny daily and look for the flower seeds that don’t change the most? Or go to a nook mile island a couple times and see which flowers you get most frequently. Each island has a “sister” flower as well so you might see 2 types of flowers but one should be present more frequently and that should be your native one



Thank you so much for the response;  That makes sense.


----------



## Livia

If you gift a seashell to a villager, will they display it in their house?


----------



## Hesper

Do cicada shells spawn on palm trees, or am I semi-wasting my time?


----------



## Red Cat

Hesper said:


> Do cicada shells spawn on palm trees, or am I semi-wasting my time?


I'm pretty sure they don't. I've never seen any cicada on a palm tree, so I assume it's the same for cicada shells.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Do villagers ask to leave on another villager’s birthday, or does it count as an event?


----------



## Jade_Amell

Have people stopped using Turnip.Exchange? 

Have they added a way to store DIY cards that you already have?


----------



## Insulaire

Jade_Amell said:


> Have people stopped using Turnip.Exchange?
> 
> Have they added a way to store DIY cards that you already have?


It's easier to use this forum's newly implemented Dodo Code sharing function, I imagine

DIYs still can't be stored in house inventory


----------



## Jade_Amell

Insulaire said:


> It's easier to use this forum's newly implemented Dodo Code sharing function, I imagine
> 
> DIYs still can't be stored in house inventory



Dodo code sharing function? A lot has changed since the last time I've played. xD

Oh, orz and I'm guessing I can't sell DIY's to the shop? I've a bunch and most of them aren't really popular I don't think.


----------



## Insulaire

Jade_Amell said:


> Oh, orz and I'm guessing I can't sell DIY's to the shop? I've a bunch and most of them aren't really popular I don't think.


Good news: Nook boys will buy DIYs for 200 bells a pop!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Insulaire said:


> Good news: Nook boys will buy DIYs for 200 bells a pop!



Well that answers one of my other questions on how to get bells outside of turnip stuff. xD

What is the dodo code sharing function thingy?


----------



## Insulaire

Jade_Amell said:


> Well that answers one of my other questions on how to get bells outside of turnip stuff. xD
> 
> What is the dodo code sharing function thingy?


When members make threads in the Airport subforum, they can share out their Dodo Codes to selected members with the same functionality as Turnip.Exchange


----------



## Jade_Amell

Insulaire said:


> When members make threads in the Airport subforum, they can share out their Dodo Codes to selected members with the same functionality as Turnip.Exchange




Ah! Thank you so much!


----------



## Romaki

I have a camper and a free plot. Can I invite someone from an island and still get the camper to move in?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Romaki said:


> I have a camper and a free plot. Can I invite someone from an island and still get the camper to move in?


I think, though I am not sure, that if you invited someone so that the plot was sold before you try inviting the camper, then theoretically the camper could still ask to replace someone? I’ve never done it though, and I don’t remember reading about this specific situation, so I really don’t know for sure.


----------



## Splinter

Does the classic gold & red Royal Throne exist in this game? I know about the all gold one.


----------



## xara

Splinter said:


> Does the classic gold & red Royal Throne exist in this game? I know about the all gold one.



it doesn’t ;u;


----------



## Jade_Amell

How do I get my villagers to play more? IE I've seen people mention that their villagers play tag or hide and seek and I've never seen them do that.


----------



## Romaki

Romaki said:


> I have a camper and a free plot. Can I invite someone from an island and still get the camper to move in?



I decided to just go ahead with this and try it myself, so I can confirm that it does work.


----------



## Hypno KK

Jade_Amell said:


> How do I get my villagers to play more? IE I've seen people mention that their villagers play tag or hide and seek and I've never seen them do that.



I think it's just random


----------



## Ras

Jade_Amell said:


> Have they added a way to store DIY cards that you already have?



You can store DIYs in the Resident Services recycle bin. Put a table outside and put DIYs on it. Stand near it and go into Island Designer and Request Cleanup and they will show up in the bin.



Jade_Amell said:


> How do I get my villagers to play more? IE I've seen people mention that their villagers play tag or hide and seek and I've never seen them do that.



The only game they play is Treasure Hunt and it’s very rare. They bury it, you find it and dig it up.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I swear everything I’ve read has said the mystery islands after the initial 3 invites (for the original peppy, lazy, and normal) are all random. I’ve had every type on my island before, if it matters, and had a full island for months, so not in early game play at all.

I know it is too small a sample size, etc, but I’ve been to 14 islands and seen 7 crankies. I don’t have a cranky villager on my island, as I find them boring and don’t want one. Is it just bad rng, or am I wrong about the mystery island mechanics?


----------



## Insulaire

Just bad luck. Your campsite visitors will be weighted towards missing personality types though


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Insulaire said:


> Just bad luck. Your campsite visitors will be weighted towards missing personality types though



thank you so much! I thought so, but just needed a sanity chec! It’s so hard to resist reading patterns into the randomness


----------



## spacewalker

i know if a villager moves to another island, and then moves back to yours, theyll remember you and keep their clothing - does that also apply to furniture? specifically when trying to reset their starter houses to their unique ones?

(ive gifted canberra _so_ much furniture to make her house passable, but those items would look horrid with her actual interior.)


----------



## Laurelinde

Today is my birthday and I just wanted to check on getting all the birthday/party items. I got Mom's cake in the mail, and the birthday sign from my party. From cupcakes I've also got the glasses, the wall, the floor, the table, and the candles. However a few of my villagers have taken cupcakes and not given anything back (two were in Nook's, if that matters), and two others gave random items, and I don't have the cake or the hat yet. Are there any other things I should be getting today, besides the song from KK? Is there any other way to get the items I'm missing?


----------



## Hypno KK

I've unlocked more reactions than the ones that show up on that wheel thing... how do I see/select those? I feel like I'm missing something haha.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I've...been playing consistently for the past two weeks or so after taking a long break. How are are the other visitors? I've yet to see Redd, and I'm pretty sure I'd have to fill out a missing persons report for Wisp at this point. Did they lessen how often people show up?


----------



## Insulaire

Hypno KK said:


> I've unlocked more reactions than the ones that show up on that wheel thing... how do I see/select those? I feel like I'm missing something haha.


When you pull up the reaction keychain, there is an option at the bottom to see them all via button press— I think it’s Y but I can’t remember for sure, but it’s definitely labeled. When you hover over each reaction in the expanded view, you can see what it looks like on your character


----------



## Karmahri

Laurelinde said:


> Today is my birthday and I just wanted to check on getting all the birthday/party items. I got Mom's cake in the mail, and the birthday sign from my party. From cupcakes I've also got the glasses, the wall, the floor, the table, and the candles. However a few of my villagers have taken cupcakes and not given anything back (two were in Nook's, if that matters), and two others gave random items, and I don't have the cake or the hat yet. Are there any other things I should be getting today, besides the song from KK? Is there any other way to get the items I'm missing?


when you give villagers the cupcakes, theres a chance that they will give you a random furniture/clothing item or a birthday themed item so what you experienced was normal. Also, since theres multiple variations of the birthday items such as the glasses, sign, candles, and cakes, it isn't guaranteed that you will receive all of them on your birthday. If you are missing birthday items, you would either have to trade for them or time travel to your next birthday next year to trigger the event again. Also, some of the birthday items are customizable such as the sign,table, candles, and cake in case you were looking for a specific variation.


----------



## Red Cat

Jade_Amell said:


> I've...been playing consistently for the past two weeks or so after taking a long break. How are are the other visitors? I've yet to see Redd, and I'm pretty sure I'd have to fill out a missing persons report for Wisp at this point. Did they lessen how often people show up?


The NPC schedule was changed in the July update. This made it so that every NPC should show up every two weeks, although things may have been thrown off for last week due to having the Bug Off, Fireworks, and K.K. all in a row. Things should stabilize a little with the NPC schedule going forward since there will no longer be fireworks after this Sunday. I think Wisp usually shows up once during one of the weekdays and once during the weekend each week, but fireworks may also be altering his schedule. I'd just keep looking for him during next week since he appears on a random day and location, so he's easy to miss.


----------



## Livia

Livia said:


> If you gift a seashell to a villager, will they display it in their house?



No one answered, so I decided to test it myself. I gave Octavian a shell, and so far he hasn't displayed it.  The dialog I got when I gifted him was the same as gifting other materials, so I'm guessing that shells are treated as materials and won't be displayed.


----------



## Pintuition

Livia said:


> No one answered, so I decided to test it myself. I gave Octavian a shell, and so far he hasn't displayed it.  The dialog I got when I gifted him was the same as gifting other materials, so I'm guessing that shells are treated as materials and won't be displayed.


You're right, I give wrapped shells, particularly summer shells, all the time and they've never displayed them once. I give each villager probably at least 1 shell a week and have been doing that for at least 3 weeks or more!


----------



## toxapex

So I have 1 plot open, I've invited a villager from a mystery island, and there's someone I might want in my campsite. Will asking the villager in the campsite to move in be impossible, will it overwrite the mystery island villager, or will they ask to kick someone out?

I rly like the mystery island villager (merengue) so I don't wanna mess this up LOL

—————

EDIT: I decided to go ahead and try it for science; If you have a sold plot and 9 villagers, the camper WILL simply ask to kick one of your remaining villagers


----------



## Ichigo.

I created a second resident because I wanted a permanent tent on my island. I want to be able to unlock the nook miles hairstyles for my new resident, but it seems like i can't buy those nook miles hairstyles unless I upgrade that resident's tent into a house, right?


----------



## justina

I’m having troubles collecting pine cones and acorns on my island. Can you get them from trees on mystery islands too?


----------



## Ichigo.

justina said:


> I’m having troubles collecting pine cones and acorns on my island. Can you get them from trees on mystery islands too?



You can. Just went on a mystery island tour earlier today and found some acorns there from the non-cedar trees (no cedars on that particular island). You just have to shake a bunch of times. You'll get way more branches than acorns/pine cones.


----------



## McRibbie

I know the grass changed colour on the 1st of September, but did it change again yesterday?


----------



## Jade_Amell

McRibbie said:


> I know the grass changed colour on the 1st of September, but did it change again yesterday?



Honestly, I must be dense, I don't really notice the color of things changing until it's pointed out or obvious. So I'm not sure.


----------



## Envy

When do the Able Sisters start getting autumn clothes in? I tried to Google this, but it failed me.


----------



## ivorystar

McRibbie said:


> I know the grass changed colour on the 1st of September, but did it change again yesterday?


yep! It changed to a slighter yellow


----------



## McRibbie

ivorystar said:


> yep! It changed to a slighter yellow


That's weird, why is there a 1-day grass colour?


----------



## Chungus

Is there a chance the house exterior glitch is still active? I am moving Bertha in to replace Dora, but Dora’s exterior is so much nicer. If I skip forward a couple days, could it work?


----------



## Bluebellie

Once you pickup a balloon present, can you drop it?


----------



## Bluebellie

Second question.
Is there an ATM item in new horizon?


----------



## Red Cat

Bluebellie said:


> Once you pickup a balloon present, can you drop it?





Bluebellie said:


> Second question.
> Is there an ATM item in new horizon?


No to both questions. If you want to use a present as a decoration, you'll have to get lucky and pop a balloon over where you want the present to be. You can make it easier for the present to "find" the space you want it to land on by blocking off the surrounding spaces with items or flowers.


----------



## Bluebellie

Does the frozen treat set melt? 
I ask because in all pictures I see, the board they sit on is blue. However, I placed it in my town and it looks like it melted. It Has some sort of pink liquid design now. I’m not sure if it’s a glitch.


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> Does the frozen treat set melt?
> I ask because in all pictures I see, the board they sit on is blue. However, I placed it in my town and it looks like it melted. It Has some sort of pink liquid design now. I’m not sure if it’s a glitch.



can you post a pic? it’s just a furniture item and so it shouldn’t be melting lmao


----------



## Bluebellie

xara said:


> can you post a pic? it’s just a furniture item and so it shouldn’t be melting lmao


Sure ! :





But it should look like this:


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> Sure ! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it should look like this:



yikes i’ve never seen that before. but it _is_ just furniture so it’s not melting but instead, is likely maybe a graphics glitch of sorts? maybe try moving it to a different spot/customizing and then recustomizing it to the current variation that you want and see if that helps at all? that’s wild though ;u;


----------



## Bluebellie

xara said:


> yikes i’ve never seen that before. but it _is_ just furniture so it’s not melting but instead, is likely maybe a graphics glitch of sorts? maybe try moving it to a different spot/customizing and then recustomizing it to the current variation that you want and see if that helps at all? that’s wild though ;u;


I think it does melt though :O
I placed it inside and it’s fine (I’m guessing because air conditioning?

I also time traveled to night and it’s still frozen. However when placed outside and the sun is outside, it’s melted. I never knew this. 
Can anyone confirm if this happens to others as well?


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> I think it does melt though :O
> I placed it inside and it’s fine (I’m guessing because air conditioning?
> 
> I also time traveled to night and it’s still frozen. However when placed outside and the sun is outside, it’s melted. I never knew this.
> Can anyone confirm if this happens to others as well?



i had a frozen-treat set outside for the entirety of summer and still do and it never melted. the popsicles are also white and brown (chocolate and vanilla) therefore if it _was_ melting, it likely wouldn’t be pink aha. like i said, it’s maybe just a glitch


----------



## Bluebellie

xara said:


> i had a frozen-treat set outside for the entirety of summer and still do and it never melted. the popsicles are also white and brown (chocolate and vanilla) therefore if it _was_ melting, it likely wouldn’t be pink aha. like i said, it’s maybe just a glitch


Aw ok then 
I thought it was a nice little perk. I was here thinking the creators added that small detail. Welp I guess it is a glitch then. That part of town is a bit full. So could be frame drop. Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Has there been a website designed to show exactly what a villager likes/wears? So far I have to cross reference everything in a notebook and it's getting a bit tedious.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Jade_Amell said:


> Has there been a website designed to show exactly what a villager likes/wears? So far I have to cross reference everything in a notebook and it's getting a bit tedious.



yes. Nookipedia lists color and style preferences for all villagers and also lists the ‘style’ for every item of clothing. On nookplaza, you can enter the villager name and get a randomly generated list of a selection of clothing items in the villager’s style/ color preference.


----------



## Jade_Amell

WaileaNoRei said:


> yes. Nookipedia lists color and style preferences for all villagers and also lists the ‘style’ for every item of clothing. On nookplaza, you can enter the villager name and get a randomly generated list of a selection of clothing items in the villager’s style/ color preference.



Ahh! Thank you! This will make it so much easier then trying to decipher my chicken scratching.


----------



## Zane

Does anyone know the latest mechanics for getting villager pictures? I remember a recent update made it no longer possible to receive a pic in exchange for fruit, and I got a few pics using the “full pockets” trick, but now I have one villager who. will. NOT. give me a pic no matter what I try, so I’m wondering if it’s been changed again or if I’m just extremely unlucky.


----------



## Loreley

If Isabelle complains about too many trees in your town, does she mean trees and bushes or just trees?
Or in other terms: Do bushes count as trees?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Loreley said:


> If Isabelle complains about too many trees in your town, does she mean trees and bushes or just trees?
> Or in other terms: Do bushes count as trees?


Bushes do not count as trees  Bamboo does however


----------



## Miss Misty

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Bushes do not count as trees  Bamboo does however


Which is insanely confusing as planting bushes counts toward the "Plant a Tree" Miles+ task, whereas planting bamboo does not count toward it.



Zane said:


> Does anyone know the latest mechanics for getting villager pictures? I remember a recent update made it no longer possible to receive a pic in exchange for fruit, and I got a few pics using the “full pockets” trick, but now I have one villager who. will. NOT. give me a pic no matter what I try, so I’m wondering if it’s been changed again or if I’m just extremely unlucky.


Unfortunately, it's just luck of the draw. I got a villager pic doing the full inventory method a few days ago (so it was done under the most recent update). It's never really a high chance to get a pic, you've just gotta be persistent.


----------



## Insulaire

Zane said:


> Does anyone know the latest mechanics for getting villager pictures? I remember a recent update made it no longer possible to receive a pic in exchange for fruit, and I got a few pics using the “full pockets” trick, but now I have one villager who. will. NOT. give me a pic no matter what I try, so I’m wondering if it’s been changed again or if I’m just extremely unlucky.


Here’s the latest version:






						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Zane

Awesome thank you both!! Just insanely bad RNG I guess. It’s seriously been at least a month or so of trying, that’s why I started to wonder if mechanics changed again lol. It’s frustrated me so much that I’m gonna let this annoying villager move out when they ask (originally planned to keep them!)


----------



## Chungus

Quick question, guys! When’s the best time to hunt for the spider crab in the southern hemisphere? They show up all day in September and October, but I’m not sure when they are most likely to appear based on the spawn rates of all the other creatures.


----------



## scaredlittlebug

This is kind of silly, but is there a way to figure out what your native flower was? I've totally forgotten.


----------



## Miss Misty

scaredlittlebug said:


> This is kind of silly, but is there a way to figure out what your native flower was? I've totally forgotten.


I believe your native flower seeds should always be available for purchase in Nook's Cranny regardless of season.


----------



## Red Cat

Do thunderstorms only happen in the summer or is it random if a heavy rain event is a thunderstorm or not?


----------



## Minene

does anyone know if star fragments not appearing is a problem/glitch? i had a meteor shower and the following day i've had no fragments show up on my beach. i even tried to pick up all the shells. this hasn't happened to me before until now D:


----------



## HappyTails

I have a question about bridges and inclines

So I'm currently revamping my island and I wanted to know is the limit on bridges and inclines are 8 bridges and ramps altogether or is it 8 bridges and 8 inclines separate for a total of 16 altogether? My current design calls for a least 6 inclines.


----------



## Aurita

HappyTails said:


> I have a question about bridges and inclines
> 
> So I'm currently revamping my island and I wanted to know is the limit on bridges and inclines are 8 bridges and ramps altogether or is it 8 bridges and 8 inclines separate for a total of 16 altogether? My current design calls for a least 6 inclines.


It’s 8 bridges and 8 inclines separately so 16 together  (I still think it should be higher lol)


----------



## HappyTails

Okay, that's great! So my plan isn't going to get messed up after all.

LOL well I mean, you can never have too many inclines especially if you really like cliffs. 

Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Is there a way to stop adopted villagers wearing a self designed shirt they got from the other person's island? I got Audie from someone, but she's wearing a shirt which is basically a "Anti-Bubbles" shirt (and it kinda bothers me). ._.


----------



## Hypno KK

How many items can we drop (not place) on the ground without affecting the island rating? Does it count if they're on surfaces and not on the ground?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020



Jellybeanie said:


> Is there a way to stop adopted villagers wearing a self designed shirt they got from the other person's island? I got Audie from someone, but she's wearing a shirt which is basically a "Anti-Bubbles" shirt (and it kinda bothers me). ._.



I think talking to Isabelle will permanently delete custom designs from villager wardrobes (since it's supposed to stop them from wearing offensive custom shirts). You can also gift her something and hope she'll replace it!


----------



## Whohaw

Hypno KK said:


> How many items can we drop (not place) on the ground without affecting the island rating? Does it count if they're on surfaces and not on the ground?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I think talking to Isabelle will permanently delete custom designs from villager wardrobes (since it's supposed to stop them from wearing offensive custom shirts). You can also gift her something and hope she'll replace it!


12 items


----------



## Hypno KK

Whohaw said:


> 12 items



That's a disappointly small amount  Thanks!


----------



## Red Cat

Do the summer fish and salmons leave in mid September or do they leave at the end of the month? I remember fish changing in the middle of the month in NL and I've seen conflicting information on the availability of fish in September, so I'm wondering if someone has a definitive answer.


----------



## Insulaire

No fish or insects leave mid-month in any month


----------



## Ras

Is there a list of fish/bugs/diving that is ONLY NEW for September in the North? What I mean is, one that doesn't include all the returning things. I mean, I should be able to just know what I have and not, but it's too much work right now and I just want to know what players from day one who don't TT are only getting for the first time RIGHT NOW. Thanks.


----------



## rianne

Ras said:


> Is there a list of fish/bugs/diving that is ONLY NEW for September in the North? What I mean is, one that doesn't include all the returning things. I mean, I should be able to just know what I have and not, but it's too much work right now and I just want to know what players from day one who don't TT are only getting for the first time RIGHT NOW. Thanks.


Justin's website, Animal Crossing World has a handy guide that I've bookmarked.


----------



## Serabee

I've got a quick question about Amiibo cards! I'm considering maybe buying a card or two at some point, but I saw one for sale that's a HHD Amiibo card. Does anyone know if they work in ACNH? Like, could I move a villager in with one?


----------



## Insulaire

Serabee said:


> I've got a quick question about Amiibo cards! I'm considering maybe buying a card or two at some point, but I saw one for sale that's a HHD Amiibo card. Does anyone know if they work in ACNH? Like, could I move a villager in with one?


The same Amiibos used for HHD were then used for Welcome Amiibo and are now usable on New Horizons, so if it’s an Animal Crossing Amiibo card it should work fine! The seller presumably put HHD in the title to be able to catch hits from people searching


----------



## Serabee

Insulaire said:


> The same Amiibos used for HHD were then used for Welcome Amiibo and are now usable on New Horizons, so if it’s an Animal Crossing Amiibo card it should work fine! The seller presumably put HHD in the title to be able to catch hits from people searching


I thought as much, but just wanted to be sure ☺ Thanks!


----------



## Faux

This is probably a dumb question, but.

IK we can't sell hacked items here.  But after finding out my second Switch is exploitable, I kind of want to make a new island, spawn a bunch of materials and stuff people usually need and just open my island for people to come and collect anything they want for free.

Would this still be against the rules?


----------



## DJStarstryker

So... I just found out that giving the villagers the birthday cupcakes is a thing and you can get more birthday stuff that way. I didn't give them any on my actual birthday. It wasn't clear to me that it even did anything. I tried giving them now as a gift (unwrapped) and they thanked me but gave nothing in return. I quit out of the game before it auto-saved so I wouldn't lose them. I guess to get the other birthday items with these cupcakes I have to TT back?


----------



## Serabee

DJStarstryker said:


> So... I just found out that giving the villagers the birthday cupcakes is a thing and you can get more birthday stuff that way. I didn't give them any on my actual birthday. It wasn't clear to me that it even did anything. I tried giving them now as a gift (unwrapped) and they thanked me but gave nothing in return. I quit out of the game before it auto-saved so I wouldn't lose them. I guess to get the other birthday items with these cupcakes I have to TT back?


Yah, you have to give them ON your birthday- there will actually be a special dialogue option on your birthday, when you have cupcakes to offer. Though it's worth noting you may still not get birthday items in return... BUT you should get SOME gift in return. I was also late to the gifting cupcakes party


----------



## Chungus

I need help determining my native flower! I was born in April and I started in March. The flowers in my store are the lily, pansy, and tulip. But since pansies and tulips are both available in March and April, I can't figure out which one is the native flower and which one is the sister flower...


----------



## Aurita

Chungus said:


> I need help determining my native flower! I was born in April and I started in March. The flowers in my store are the lily, pansy, and tulip. But since pansies and tulips are both available in March and April, I can't figure out which one is the native flower and which one is the sister flower...


If you go to multiple NMT islands with flowers, the one that pops up more should be your native one


----------



## Livia

Do balloon presents disappear if you don't pick them up? I was about to deliver flowers to someone, but I saw a balloon right before I went into the airport and I shot it down. I couldn't pick it up though because my pockets were full. Now I'm back on my island and the present isn't there? Where did it go?


----------



## VexTheHex

So I understand gifting wrapped fruit for a chance for the picture. My question is whether these fruit stockpile in the villager's inventory to eventually fill it up resulting in them throwing away their furniture. I read villagers only have so many slots in their inventory and would start discarding items when full. I worry the fruit does take up space and could result in say Colton throwing his piano out to keep his stockpile of coconuts and cherries. I'm hoping the fruit just get immediately discarded. Anyone know?


----------



## Livia

VexTheHex said:


> So I understand gifting wrapped fruit for a chance for the picture. My question is whether these fruit stockpile in the villager's inventory to eventually fill it up resulting in them throwing away their furniture. I read villagers only have so many slots in their inventory and would start discarding items when full. I worry the fruit does take up space and could result in say Colton throwing his piano out to keep his stockpile of coconuts and cherries. I'm hoping the fruit just get immediately discarded. Anyone know?



fruit and materials such as iron, shells, etc don’t take up inventory space. I’ve gifted lots of fruit and materials and never seen furniture disappear.


----------



## VexTheHex

Livia said:


> fruit and materials such as iron, shells, etc don’t take up inventory space. I’ve gifted lots of fruit and materials and never seen furniture disappear.



 Thanks for the quick answer! That's good to know cause it'd suck to lose awesome furniture to fruit hoarding! I give Rocket wrapped fossils, so I don't know if those work differently. She can't display them cause they are too big, but I wonder if they work differently since they are kind of like furniture pieces. I give those to her cause I want rid of her anyways and don't mind if she messes up her home any. (which is starter anyway)


----------



## Livia

Livia said:


> Do balloon presents disappear if you don't pick them up? I was about to deliver flowers to someone, but I saw a balloon right before I went into the airport and I shot it down. I couldn't pick it up though because my pockets were full. Now I'm back on my island and the present isn't there? Where did it go?


 I just found the present. I thought I popped it in a different place.


----------



## Ras

VexTheHex said:


> Thanks for the quick answer! That's good to know cause it'd suck to lose awesome furniture to fruit hoarding! I give Rocket wrapped fossils, so I don't know if those work differently. She can't display them cause they are too big, but I wonder if they work differently since they are kind of like furniture pieces. I give those to her cause I want rid of her anyways and don't mind if she messes up her home any. (which is starter anyway)



I would assume fossils will screw up their homes, because hanging items they can’t use does remove furniture eventually.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there a way to get out of sharing a dream once the option is placed? I clicked the option for Luna by accident and I couldn’t get out. I was just wondering for the future had to turn off my game because I couldn’t figure it out.


----------



## maria110

I have a southern hemisphere island.  I time traveled a couple weeks forward to get to cherry blossom season and have been able to catch some petals but I haven't had any cherry blossom recipes drop from balloons I have shot down.  Is this normal?  Will they have a better drop rate once the October update becomes available?


----------



## 707

Can anyone tell me exactly what I'm missing because I honestly dont know
I need two for the first.
One for the second.
Two for the third. (Painting in the back too)
And one big one for the last picture


----------



## Bekaa

Here’s my question,
A new villager just moved to my island (random). ( It is Flo.) When I went to say hi, I noticed she said something like that she was from “Freylin”, something like that.  anyway I think I recognize the name of the island from one of my island hopping trades. Can anyone explain this to me? Do villagers come from other Players‘ islands that you’ve visited or dreamed of? If so, I think that’s totally awesome!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

LivinTheLife said:


> Here’s my question,
> A new villager just moved to my island (random). ( It is Flo.) When I went to say hi, I noticed she said something like that she was from “Freylin”, something like that.  anyway I think I recognize the name of the island from one of my island hopping trades. Can anyone explain this to me? Do villagers come from other Players‘ islands that you’ve visited or dreamed of? If so, I think that’s totally awesome!



Yes, They do! People refer to it as ‘the void’. When people who visit you or who you visit have villagers who have recently moved our, they will be added to your move in queue and move in if you have an empty plot. I agree that it is a cool mechanic, though a lot of people end up finding it  annoying at times when they get an undesirable villager that way. I haven’t gotten a villager from the void, but I my friend got my vesta who moved away and I love that I can still visit her now, and she remembers me!


----------



## Bekaa

WaileaNoRei said:


> Yes, They do! People refer to it as ‘the void’. When people who visit you or who you visit have villagers who have recently moved our, they will be added to your move in queue and move in if you have an empty plot. I agree that it is a cool mechanic, though a lot of people end up finding it  annoying at times when they get an undesirable villager that way. I haven’t gotten a villager from the void, but I my friend got my vesta who moved away and I love that I can still visit her now, and she remembers me!


Thank you for responding. I think this is amazing and wonderful. Of course, I can see where it would be a pain if you got a villager you didn’t like. But, to me, that’s like real life, right? We‘ ll see how I like Flo. She’s sisterly, so probably not much to dislike.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

LivinTheLife said:


> Thank you for responding. I think this is amazing and wonderful. Of course, I can see where it would be a pain if you got a villager you didn’t like. But, to me, that’s like real life, right? We‘ ll see how I like Flo. She’s sisterly, so probably not much to dislike.



Yeah, I agree, I love sisterly villagers too. Flo seems really cool, I hope you have fun with her!


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> Is there a way to get out of sharing a dream once the option is placed? I clicked the option for Luna by accident and I couldn’t get out. I was just wondering for the future had to turn off my game because I couldn’t figure it out.



After you upload a dream, when you talk to Luna you click the option “about the dream I shared” and from there you can choose to update it, delete it, or set your dream address to private to hide it from your passport and map.


----------



## Red Cat

maria110 said:


> I have a southern hemisphere island.  I time traveled a couple weeks forward to get to cherry blossom season and have been able to catch some petals but I haven't had any cherry blossom recipes drop from balloons I have shot down.  Is this normal?  Will they have a better drop rate once the October update becomes available?


They cherry blossom recipe drop rate seems to be low compared to the other balloon recipes. I am on the northern hemisphere, so Bunny Day may have affected the drop rates for me, but I don't think there's anything wrong with your game even though you don't have to deal with Bunny Day. There could possibly be a patch to improve the drop rates in the next update, but I think it's highly unlikely since Nintendo would have probably done so for northern hemisphere players back in April if they were going to increase the drop rate.


----------



## Limon

I hope this is the right forum, I'm really nervous about this. So I time traveled to the past and one of my villagers Cheri decided to move out. I let her move out, made sure the plot was open, and decided to do some mystery island hunting.

I came across Judy and invited her to my island. I returned to my island and it said the plot was sold to her, so everything seemed fine so far. It was the 12th in game and without thinking I closed the game and synchronized my clock to the current day (17th). I loaded the game again and Isabelle didn't say anything about Judy moving in, just that there was someone staying at the campsite.

Of course I thought that was weird so I went to check the house. Judy wasn't on the map, but her house was there and it said she wasn't home. I really don't know what to do right now. My game version is 1.4.2 and I didn't make a backup save. Do I have a ghost house forever or can I kick her out via amiibo?


----------



## Sharksheep

Limon said:


> I hope this is the right forum, I'm really nervous about this. So I time traveled to the past and one of my villagers Cheri decided to move out. I let her move out, made sure the plot was open, and decided to do some mystery island hunting.
> 
> I came across Judy and invited her to my island. I returned to my island and it said the plot was sold to her, so everything seemed fine so far. It was the 12th in game and without thinking I closed the game and synchronized my clock to the current day (17th). I loaded the game again and Isabelle didn't say anything about Judy moving in, just that there was someone staying at the campsite.
> 
> Of course I thought that was weird so I went to check the house. Judy wasn't on the map, but her house was there and it said she wasn't home. I really don't know what to do right now. My game version is 1.4.2 and I didn't make a backup save. Do I have a ghost house forever or can I kick her out via amiibo?



It says that she wasn't home or that she moved out? At this point she should have moved in and be unpacked and could be wandering the island.


----------



## Limon

Sharksheep said:


> It says that she wasn't home or that she moved out? At this point she should have moved in and be unpacked and could be wandering the island.


It said that she wasn't home. I'll try to look around the island but I'm worried since her icon isn't on the map.


----------



## Sharksheep

Limon said:


> It said that she wasn't home. I'll try to look around the island but I'm worried since her icon isn't on the map.



If her icon isn't on the map it might be bugged. Does Tom Nook give you the option to move her plot? If you open your gates, it'll move any of the villagers that are in the shops/museum outside or into their homes.


----------



## Limon

Sharksheep said:


> If her icon isn't on the map it might be bugged. Does Tom Nook give you the option to move her plot? If you open your gates, it'll move any of the villagers that are in the shops/museum outside or into their homes.


I found her walking around in the plaza and her icon is on the map. I also checked if I could move her plot and I can. Maybe I panicked and didn't see her icon, regardless, thank you for helping me out!


----------



## Bluebellie

How can I get my weeds to grow taller?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluebellie said:


> How can I get my weeds to grow taller?



Here's a guide on weeds.

In a nutshell, you'll want to water your weeds. Going from stage 2 to stage 3 is a pretty low chance even with water, so it may take a few days. You also have to ensure that you have less than 150 weeds because existing weeds will not grow taller once you reach that limit.


----------



## Bekaa

Limon said:


> I found her walking around in the plaza and her icon is on the map. I also checked if I could move her plot and I can. Maybe I panicked and didn't see her icon, regardless, thank you for helping me out!


Hi. I’ve had a couple of similar experiences. And, it seems to be more likely with time travel. I think an occasional glitch is a trade off with time travel.


----------



## maria110

707 said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly what I'm missing because I honestly dont know
> I need two for the first.
> One for the second.
> Two for the third. (Painting in the back too)
> And one big one for the last picture
> View attachment 319865
> View attachment 319866
> View attachment 319867
> View attachment 319868


The big one missing from the top picture is the Amazing Painting. It is huge.  The third picture is missing the Graceful Painting.  The bottom picture is missing the Calm Painting.

I can't remember what goes in that spot in the 2nd picture (next to the Warm Painting) but I think it might be the Glowing Painting.


----------



## Lysal

My question: Suppose I only have 1 month or 3 months of the Nintendo Online Subscription. If I use an image code, QR code, or some image loader from the Able Sisters for clothes, and my subscription runs out and I don't renew it, do I still keep the images that I downloaded for the clothes?


----------



## Livia

Lysal said:


> My question: Suppose I only have 1 month or 3 months of the Nintendo Online Subscription. If I use an image code, QR code, or some image loader from the Able Sisters for clothes, and my subscription runs out and I don't renew it, do I still keep the images that I downloaded for the clothes?



I don’t understand exactly what you’re asking with qr codes, but the clothing patterns will stay in your nook phone. I used several 1 week free trials of Nintendo online and would download patterns from the kiosk during the trials and they stayed in my phone after the trial ended.


----------



## Lysal

That's what I needed to know. Thanks.


----------



## An0nn

I redecorated the main room in one of my houses and now use natural lighting instead of one of the two in game settings. It looks great from the inside, but the first time I saw the outside at night I realized the light in the windows is now off too, making it look very cold and uninviting.

Does anyone know: Is there any way to have the indoor main room lights off, but have the house still lit up from the outside? Is the main room the only one that determines exterior lighting? Do lamp furniture items have any impact?

I suspect I'm out of luck if I want the lights off inside and on outside, but figured I would see if anyone had any ideas just in case


----------



## Jade_Amell

I've started seeing a term called ungifting when it comes to animal crossing. Can anyone explain that, and why it's such a big deal?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Jade_Amell said:


> I've started seeing a term called ungifting when it comes to animal crossing. Can anyone explain that, and why it's such a big deal?



I think you mean ungifted, which is used when talking about trading/ selling villagers. It refers to villagers who have not been given and gifts that they will retain when traded - such as furniture, clothes, fish and bugs. (Wrapped fruit and materials like gold are okay)

Most people prefer villagers they get from other people to be ungifted, or original, when they get them. And some people like to keep all of their villagers original/ ungifted on their island for aesthetic/ personal preference reasons.


But if you aren’t going to trade away or sell your villagers, you don’t have to worry about not giving them gifts. Personally, I love giving my villagers clothes, and can’t ever say no to their requests for trades or to buy stuff out of my pockets, so they are all very much gifted


----------



## Jade_Amell

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think you mean ungifted, which is used when talking about trading/ selling villagers. It refers to villagers who have not been given and gifts that they will retain when traded - such as furniture, clothes, fish and bugs. (Wrapped fruit and materials like gold are okay)
> 
> Most people prefer villagers they get from other people to be ungifted, or original, when they get them. And some people like to keep all of their villagers original/ ungifted on their island for aesthetic/ personal preference reasons.
> 
> 
> But if you aren’t going to trade away or sell your villagers, you don’t have to worry about not giving them gifts. Personally, I love giving my villagers clothes, and can’t ever say no to their requests for trades or to buy stuff out of my pockets, so they are all very much gifted



Whelp. I've gifted all of the ones living in my island with clothes and the like. ^^; It makes sense I guess for aesthetics.


----------



## 707

maria110 said:


> The big one missing from the top picture is the Amazing Painting. It is huge.  The third picture is missing the Graceful Painting.  The bottom picture is missing the Calm Painting.
> 
> I can't remember what goes in that spot in the 2nd picture (next to the Warm Painting) but I think it might be the Glowing Painting.


thank you ; w ;


----------



## Bluebellie

What is the weed limit before they stop growing.

also what is the limit of items littered on the floor to lose a 5-star rating.


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> What is the weed limit before they stop growing.
> 
> also what is the limit of items littered on the floor to lose a 5-star rating.



At 150 planted weeds they will stop growing.

The limit of "clutter items" you can have dropped on your island without impacting the rating is 15. Note that this doesn't include things like star fragments, shells, and other materials that will spawn on the ground naturally.


----------



## Bluebellie

fruitwreath said:


> At 150 planted weeds they will stop growing.
> 
> The limit of "clutter items" you can have dropped on your island without impacting the rating is 15. Note that this doesn't include things like star fragments, shells, and other materials that will spawn on the ground naturally.


awww 150 sounds like such a small number  ( I was going for a overgrown weed town). 

Will the found items include items like tree branches and acorns? And if they spawned naturally and I picked it up and then placed them somewhere else , does this affect their status. Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> awww 150 sounds like such a small number  ( I was going for a overgrown weed town).
> 
> Will the found items include items like tree branches and acorns? And if they spawned naturally and I picked it up and then placed them somewhere else , does this affect their status. Sorry for all the questions!



You can still technically place more than 150 weeds, just keep in mind that they won't be able to advance to the next growth stage and will stay as "baby" weeds. You can plan around this by first planting the weeds you'd like to be at their tallest (stage 3), then wait for those to grow, then plant the next batch for stage 2 (if you want any at that stage) until you're at 150, and then plant the ones you'd want to keep small. Of course, if you want everything overgrown then that's not going to be possible unfortunately.

Tree branches would not count against the rating because they can naturally spawn on the ground. This also means that you can put them anywhere without it counting as "littering". Acorns WILL count as littering considering the fact they have to be shaken out of a tree first, and don't just randomly appear on the ground. So if you'd want to decorate with things like acorns, pine cones or maple leaves, you'd have to limit it to 15 total.

The only item that spawns on the ground and will somehow still count as a litter item is the bottle containing a DIY-recipe that you can find on your beach everyday, as I just found out. Didn't know that either


----------



## Bluebellie

fruitwreath said:


> You can still technically place more than 150 weeds, just keep in mind that they won't be able to advance to the next growth stage and will stay as "baby" weeds. You can plan around this by first planting the weeds you'd like to be at their tallest (stage 3), then wait for those to grow, then plant the next batch for stage 2 (if you want any at that stage) until you're at 150, and then plant the ones you'd want to keep small. Of course, if you want everything overgrown then that's not going to be possible unfortunately.
> 
> Tree branches would not count against the rating because they can naturally spawn on the ground. This also means that you can put them anywhere without it counting as "littering". Acorns WILL count as littering considering the fact they have to be shaken out of a tree first, and don't just randomly appear on the ground. So if you'd want to decorate with things like acorns, pine cones or maple leaves, you'd have to limit it to 15 total.
> 
> The only item that spawns on the ground and will somehow still count as a litter item is the bottle containing a DIY-recipe that you can find on your beach everyday, as I just found out. Didn't know that either


Thank you so much for this explanation! Yeah I wanted the long overgrown ones, but that’s ok, I’ll try to limit them to my favorite areas only. I just went around my town and cleaned up the weeds where I don’t need them


----------



## maria110

707 said:


> thank you ; w ;


You're welcome.  And the one I couldn't remember before was the Basic Painting, not Glowing.


----------



## Sefyre

Hello everyone!

I just had a villager leave and so I now have an empty plot that I need to fill between now and tomorrow before Tom Nook potentially resells the plot.

If I can't find anyone I like today (before 5am), can I use time traveling to keep looking?

I don't TT normally at all, but I had a really long work day and I'm just exhausted and don't know how many more Mystery Islands I have the energy for. 

This will be my 10th villager and I really need a Snooty who will fit in with my current group.


----------



## Ginkgo

Sefyre said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just had a villager leave and so I now have an empty plot that I need to fill between now and tomorrow before Tom Nook potentially resells the plot.
> 
> If I can't find anyone I like today (before 5am), can I use time traveling to keep looking?
> 
> I don't TT normally at all, but I had a really long work day and I'm just exhausted and don't know how many more Mystery Islands I have the energy for.
> 
> This will be my 10th villager and I really need a Snooty who will fit in with my current group.



I had to look this up myself just to be sure, but the general verdict is that TT'ing within the same day won't get your plot sold, but TT'ing 24 hours both ahead and back will enable the possibility of somebody buying the plot. So if you can keep your island within the same day for as long as you're still looking, you would be fine.


----------



## Sefyre

fruitwreath said:


> I had to look this up myself just to be sure, but the general verdict is that TT'ing within the same day won't get your plot sold, but TT'ing 24 hours both ahead and back will enable the possibility of somebody buying the plot. So if you can keep your island within the same day for as long as you're still looking, you would be fine.


Thank you!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I was on a hiatus and just got back.

Did balloon spawn rates get changed? I recall they used to spawn every 5 minutes but I haven't seen a single one today despite waiting around.​


----------



## Ginkgo

Sheep Villager said:


> I was on a hiatus and just got back.
> 
> Did balloon spawn rates get changed? I recall they used to spawn every 5 minutes but I haven't seen a single one today despite waiting around.​



They didn't. Though I would like to mention here that they only have a _chance _of spawning every five minutes. In actuality, this works for about 3 balloons for me before they start giving me one every 10 minutes exclusively. I've never consistently had them spawn every five minutes.

Maybe you missed them because they flew over a cliff and therefore weren't visible when you tilted your camera up. Or maybe check your gates, when you have them open balloons stop spawning


----------



## Sheep Villager

fruitwreath said:


> They didn't. Though I would like to mention here that they only have a _chance _of spawning every five minutes. In actuality, this works for about 3 balloons for me before they start giving me one every 10 minutes exclusively. I've never consistently had them spawn every five minutes.
> 
> Maybe you missed them because they flew over a cliff and therefore weren't visible when you tilted your camera up. Or maybe check your gates, when you have them open balloons stop spawning



I guess I just had good luck back in cherry blossom season in march. I remember getting one consistently every 5 minutes back then. It only took me about two days to get all the recipes due to this.

After farming balloons for a while I seem to be getting the pattern you mentioned of getting 2-3 and then none. Glad to hear that seems to be the norm though. At least I can shake trees while I wait.​


----------



## Imbri

Can anyone tell me what happens if I delete a pattern in my game after I've uploaded it on the kiosk? Will it stay online or disappear?


----------



## Ginkgo

Imbri said:


> Can anyone tell me what happens if I delete a pattern in my game after I've uploaded it on the kiosk? Will it stay online or disappear?



It should definitely stay online considering you can upload more designs to the kiosk (130 I think?) than you can "hold" in your design app in the first place. You'll also be able to re-download your own design from the kiosk and the game will still recognize it's yours, allowing you to edit it again.


----------



## Dunquixote

I was just wondering if anyone who has hosted cataloguing events have any tips? I just got the last few posters ordered and set up and all I need to do is post the thread. I was planning on laying out some rules and also explained how the posters are grouped and divided.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dunquixote said:


> I was just wondering if anyone who has hosted cataloguing events have any tips? I just got the last few posters ordered and set up and all I need to do is post the thread. I was planning on laying out some rules and also explained how the posters are grouped and divided.



This is so generous of you! ^_^ Anyways, I've never hosted a cataloguing event before, but I have attended some. Common rules I see:

Come with empty pockets
Pick up all the items in one fence section, then drop it all back once done with that section before moving onto the next section
Only one player in a fence section at a time
Remind everyone to leave via the Airport once they're finished
Get visitors to notify you if they notice any missing or misplaced items (organizationally, you can place items to ensure there are no empty spots within each fence section)
Hope this helps!


----------



## Dunquixote

TheSillyPuppy said:


> This is so generous of you! ^_^ Anyways, I've never hosted a cataloguing event before, but I have attended some. Common rules I see:
> 
> Come with empty pockets
> Pick up all the items in one fence section, then drop it all back once done with that section before moving onto the next section
> Only one player in a fence section at a time
> Remind everyone to leave via the Airport once they're finished
> Get visitors to notify you if they notice any missing or misplaced items (organizationally, you can place items to ensure there are no empty spots within each fence section)
> Hope this helps!



That is a big help . Thanks for taking the time to write all of that.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dunquixote said:


> That is a big help . Thanks for taking the time to write all of that.



You're welcome -- I'm glad it helped!


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I have been farming balloon presents to get all of the Tree's Bounty DIYs, and I started getting doubles before I got all of them.  I'm missing the Tree's Bounty Lamp, the Tree's Bounty Arch, and the Tree's Bounty Big Tree.  Those last two require maple leaves which aren't available yet; so can I only get their DIYs later?  What's up with not being able to get the lamp?

I had thought with the seasonal DIYs, you’d get all of them once before you started getting repeats. Is that not the case?


----------



## Pintuition

stardrop-crossing said:


> I have been farming balloon presents to get all of the Tree's Bounty DIYs, and I started getting doubles before I got all of them.  I'm missing the Tree's Bounty Lamp, the Tree's Bounty Arch, and the Tree's Bounty Big Tree.  Those last two require maple leaves which aren't available yet; so can I only get their DIYs later?  What's up with not being able to get the lamp?
> 
> I had thought with the seasonal DIYs, you’d get all of them once before you started getting repeats. Is that not the case?


The tree's bounty arch and other DIYs that require maple leaves will only be available during maple leaf season. Unfortunately I was under the same impression as you until read into the tree's bounty arch DIY information. The lamp is currently in the balloon drop rotation so hopefully you'll get one soon!


----------



## Dunquixote

Had anyone ever had issues dropping or picking up items in the middle of a catalogue event? I never have in the few cataloguing events I had until now, hosting my first one .


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> Had anyone ever had issues dropping or picking up items in the middle of a catalogue event? I never have in the few cataloguing events I had until now, hosting my first one .



like nobody can pick up or drop anything? if so, i experienced that glitch whilst cataloging and i think the way to fix it is to have somebody leave and then come back - at least, that’s what helped when i experienced it ;w;


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> like nobody can pick up or drop anything? if so, i experienced that glitch whilst cataloging and i think the way to fix it is to have somebody leave and then come back - at least, that’s what helped when i experienced it ;w;



Yup! That’s exactly it. Happened twice in a row. I just reset my console and keeping my fingers crossed that it solved the issue. >< Really bad timing; I feel really embarrassed since this is my first event.

Thanks so much! That actually relieves some of the anxiety.


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> Yup! That’s exactly it. Happened twice in a row. I just reset my console and keeping my fingers crossed that it solved the issue. >< Really bad timing; I feel really embarrassed since this is my first event.
> 
> Thanks so much! That actually relieves some of the anxiety.



don’t be embarrassed! it’s not your fault; glitches just happen sometimes and it’s still super kind of you to host this event for free


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> don’t be embarrassed! it’s not your fault; glitches just happen sometimes and it’s still super kind of you to host this event for free



thanks so much for your reassurance  . I just was hoping it’d go more smoothly and I feel bad for the people that waiting but yeah nothing i can do if it’s a glitch. hopefully nintendo will give us a patch soon.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Hi,  New to the forum.  Playing since mid-May (Switch and ACNH was a belated Mother’s Day present).  So on to the question - learned on this forum about getting your villagers' pictures.  Is there a gift that all villagers will be happy with?  If I have to find the right furniture or clothes for each, this will never get done.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

GnarlyGarden said:


> Hi,  New to the forum.  Playing since mid-May (Switch and ACNH was a belated Mother’s Day present).  So on to the question - learned on this forum about getting your villagers' pictures.  Is there a gift that all villagers will be happy with?  If I have to find the right furniture or clothes for each, this will never get done.



hi, welcome! I linked the post below, which has very useful tips! Some of the information is focused on making sure the villagers stay ‘original’ meaning don’t change their houses or their clothes, which is important to some people and not to others. I’m linking it because it has tips on the best way to get photos through easy gifting methods. I personally favor the wrapped stack of 2 foreign fruit ir 3 coconuts method. Easy and not too much planning involved. 






						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Thanks, that’s what I was needing.  I’m confused about the fruit stack method vs giving 2 non-native fruit (8 native, etc) to get over the 750 bell value.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

GnarlyGarden said:


> Thanks, that’s what I was needing.  I’m confused about the fruit stack method vs giving 2 non-native fruit (8 native, etc) to get over the 750 bell value.



the fruit stack method is when you have a stack of fruit *unwrapped* in your pocket and your pockets full. When you give it to them you give only 1 fruit, but because they can’t gift you in the moment (b/c your pockets are full) they mail you a present

the wrapped fruits are the ones where the total sell value needs to be 750 bells or more. I like that one because I like having them hand me their photo in the moment.

it’s explained much better in the linked guide, of course, but that is the gist, hopefully understandable enough.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Ok, I think I’ve got it.  Luckily, I think my friendship level with most of my villagers is already pretty good, so maybe I’ll get some pictures soon.


----------



## Bluebellie

questions:
1. Is the dung beetle bug cage smaller than the horned atlas? Need to know for decoration purposes 

2.Also if anyone can recommend items that are similar in size to wind turbine or market place decoration.

3. For the island evaluation feedback, If I place an item (placed, not dropped) on the ground...does that count against the feedback? I keep getting too many items laying around, but I can’t find that many.

4. how can I unlock the customization portion of a second character?


----------



## Bekaa

For your #2, the pagoda, lighthouse, monster statue, utility pole, silo 
#4, sadly your extra character does not get their own customization collection. This was a huge disappointment for me when I found out.


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> Questions:
> 3. For the island evaluation feedback, If I place an item (placed, not dropped) on the ground...does that count against the feedback? I keep getting too many items laying around, but I can’t find that many.







Can't help you with question #1 unfortunately as I've never seen any beetle cages


----------



## Sky The Cutie

Is there a way I can use pro designs for my wand outfits? How would I go about doing that?


----------



## Ginkgo

Sky The Cutie said:


> Is there a way I can use pro designs for my wand outfits? How would I go about doing that?



You'll probably be able to if you put on the outfit with the design you want to regsiter, then go up to a dresser and pick the edit wand outfits option. From there, you can click on a spot and choose "Register Current Outfit" and that should also register the pro design you're currently wearing.

Second option I'm not 100 on, but when choosing to edit a wand outfit and being transferred to the storage screen that shows all the clothing you have, I distinctly remember there being a pink slot with the custom design symbol (with a black pen and whatnot). When clicking on that, you can access the custom design app and pick a custom design to put on. That slot was either at the very top of the clothing list, or at the very bottom, so you could look for it and see if it lets you register a design with your outfit.


----------



## Halloqueen

So, I don't currently have any of the NPC/Visitor amiibo like Tom Nook, Katrina, Gulliver, etc. If they're a character who is currently present in New Horizons, are they able to be scanned into Harvey's Island or no? 

Also, are there lists of preferred gifts for villagers' birthdays like there were in New Leaf? I have two resident birthdays coming up and wondered.


----------



## xara

Halloqueen said:


> So, I don't currently have any of the NPC/Visitor amiibo like Tom Nook, Katrina, Gulliver, etc. If they're a character who is currently present in New Horizons, are they able to be scanned into Harvey's Island or no?
> 
> Also, are there lists of preferred gifts for villagers' birthdays like there were in New Leaf? I have two resident birthdays coming up and wondered.



unfortunately, no. without their amiibo, you can’t invite npcs to harvey’s island. ;w;

as for villager gifts, here you go 








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons Villager Gift Guide - Best Gifts for Each Villager
					

Not sure what the best gifts are for your Animal Crossing: New Horizons villagers? We've rounded up all of their preferences so you don't have to guess!




					www.fanbyte.com


----------



## Halloqueen

xara said:


> unfortunately, no. without their amiibo, you can’t invite npcs to harvey’s island. ;w;


Actually, what I was wondering was, if I acquired such amiibo, would they be able to be used on Harvey's Island.



> as for villager gifts, here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing: New Horizons Villager Gift Guide - Best Gifts for Each Villager
> 
> 
> Not sure what the best gifts are for your Animal Crossing: New Horizons villagers? We've rounded up all of their preferences so you don't have to guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fanbyte.com


Thank you!


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

Is it possible to Time Travel to past events? I haven't touched this game in months and was a bit sad when I found out they had wedding themed furniture only available in June. If I download the update and travel to June, will I still be able to take part in the event?


----------



## xara

Halloqueen said:


> Actually, what I was wondering was, if I acquired such amiibo, would they be able to be used on Harvey's Island.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



oh sorry for the confusion!! but yes, they can also be invited to harvey’s island via amiibo


----------



## Halloqueen

CeciliaCrescent said:


> Is it possible to Time Travel to past events? I haven't touched this game in months and was a bit sad when I found out they had wedding themed furniture only available in June. If I download the update and travel to June, will I still be able to take part in the event?


Yes, you can time travel back to June and earn the wedding items. It lasts throughout the entire month of June, so you can get as many of the items as you can afford. Limit of 8 per day if I remember correctly.

Also, thanks xara.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

Halloqueen said:


> Yes, you can time travel back to June and earn the wedding items. It lasts throughout the entire month of June, so you can get as many of the items as you can afford. Limit of 8 per day if I remember correctly.



That's wonderful. That means I can theoretically go back to the very day I stopped playing and just continue on day by day experiencing all the ones I missed until I catch up to the current date and time, yes?


----------



## Halloqueen

CeciliaCrescent said:


> That's wonderful. That means I can theoretically go back to the very day I stopped playing and just continue on day by day experiencing all the ones I missed until I catch up to the current date and time, yes?


Yes. If you're sure of the day you stopped playing and time travel back to it, the game will believe it to be the exact same day. Same stuff in the stores, same things sold out if you bought them, same flowers watered, etc. As someone who often takes breaks from Animal Crossing games for indeterminate amounts of time, I tend to keep a log of the last day and time played so I can always travel back and not have to deal with weeds or, in older games, villagers moving out without asking. Just be sure to turn off the Synchronize option for the Switch's clock. System Settings -> System -> Date and Time -> Synchronize Clock via Internet (Off). Then just choose the desired date and time and you're set.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

Halloqueen said:


> Yes. If you're sure of the day you stopped playing and time travel back to it, the game will believe it to be the exact same day. Same stuff in the stores, same things sold out if you bought them, same flowers watered, etc. As someone who often takes breaks from Animal Crossing games for indeterminate amounts of time, I tend to keep a log of the last day and time played so I can always travel back and not have to deal with weeds or, in older games, villagers moving out without asking. Just be sure to turn off the Synchronize option for the Switch's clock. System Settings -> System -> Date and Time -> Synchronize Clock via Internet (Off).



While I don't know the exact date that I stopped playing, I do remember it was around May. I don't mind dealing with the weeds since I'll shamelessly admit that in the old games I used to (and still quite do) TT a lot. I was just worried that the events wouldn't be "unlocked" for me because my system clock wasn't synced to the internet when the event officially started. But if these events via free updates unlock as long as they're past the date they were released, then I'll be all set~


----------



## Pyoopi

Here's some dumb questions.

Can balloon presents still bonk villagers on the head if they're below one? I've been trying.
I've done it in acnl and it was hilarious.

Can you hit a balloon present with your bug net while on a cliff?
honestly I might be bad at perceiving depth perception or these don't exist anymore.


----------



## Ginkgo

Pyoopi said:


> Here's some dumb questions.
> 
> Can balloon presents still bonk villagers on the head if they're below one? I've been trying.
> I've done it in acnl and it was hilarious.
> 
> Can you hit a balloon present with your bug net while on a cliff?
> honestly I might be bad at perceiving depth perception or these don't exist anymore.



I can only confidently answer question 2 but yes, you can hit it with a net if you're standing on a cliff while the balloon is still floating above the lower level.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

People have mentioned putting things into the recycling bin in Resident Services.  How do you do that?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

GnarlyGarden said:


> People have mentioned putting things into the recycling bin in Resident Services.  How do you do that?



Here's a guide on how to use the Recycling Bin as a makeshift storage.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Thanks!  I’ll take a look at that.


----------



## Mick

Pyoopi said:


> Can balloon presents still bonk villagers on the head if they're below one? I've been trying.
> I've done it in acnl and it was hilarious.



Have you succeeded yet? Because that sounds amazing and now I also want to know. I guess I know what I will be trying tomorrow!


----------



## Pyoopi

@Mick
Not yet. I've tried trapping them in tight corners to do it but no cigar, lol.


----------



## Mick

@Pyoopi I managed to do it today, my island somehow funnels a lot of balloons onto the same line in front of resident services so it wasn't too hard to set up. I brought a video, I'll put it in a spoiler because I'd hate to ruin your chance at finding out for yourself!



Spoiler



Turns out it does not bother them at all... I had a few direct hits all with similar results.  








That's what happens when you elect me as representative I suppose. Don't worry, I set them free not long after this.


----------



## Pyoopi

@Mick 
Omg I'm dead that you trapped a bunch of them.  

That's too bad they don't get bonked anymore.


----------



## Mick

Pyoopi said:


> @Mick
> Omg I'm dead that you trapped a bunch of them.
> 
> That's too bad they don't get bonked anymore.



I had to take use some questionable methods im the name of science. I am now very good at villager herding.  

I wasn't expecting much, but it's still a bit of a shame. I was hoping for a reaction, like the look they pull with the falling star whichever one that is, but nope. I did see a crazy amount of interacting villager dialogue though, so all the pushing was worth it!


----------



## Fye

Mick said:


> I wasn't expecting much, but it's still a bit of a shame. I was hoping for a reaction, like the look they pull with the falling star whichever one that is, but nope. I did see a crazy amount of interacting villager dialogue though, so all the pushing was worth it!


gonna keep this in mind cause I haven't seen my smugs or uchis talking to each other and I've been wondering what same-personality conversations would be like


----------



## Mick

DoeReMi said:


> gonna keep this in mind cause I haven't seen my smugs or uchis talking to each other and I've been wondering what same-personality conversations would be like



There are two jocks in that pit and they did talk at one point, so I can confirm that those conversations exist! Before it happened today, I hadn't even considered that there would be conversations that are only possible with duplicate personalities.  

But yes, shove them together and they will talk soon enough! ^^


----------



## LCookie

I've have never TT before. Could I go just one day to the future and then come back to the current date? Would anything I have done in the future impact me when it's actually October?


----------



## Mick

LCookie said:


> I've have never TT before. Could I go just one day to the future and then come back to the current date? Would anything I have done in the future impact me when it's actually October?



If you time travel to tomorrow, you will start seeing all the event items. If you then time travel back a day, it will count as a new game day but everything you got while time travelling should still be there! The stores will probably not sell Halloween stuff after you travel back though, and I have no idea what happens if you then go to October 1st _again, _probably not much apart from Isabelle announcing the halloween stuff a second time.

It's a bit early to know for sure, with this update and the features being so new. If you want to play it safe, you can always travel forward a day, just play for a few days, and then travel back one day to put it back on the real time.


----------



## LCookie

Mick said:


> If you time travel to tomorrow, you will start seeing all the event items. If you then time travel back a day, it will count as a new game day but everything you got while time travelling should still be there! The stores will probably not sell Halloween stuff after you travel back though, and I have no idea what happens if you then go to October 1st _again, _probably not much apart from Isabelle announcing the halloween stuff a second time.
> 
> It's a bit early to know for sure, with this update and the features being so new. If you want to play it safe, you can always travel forward a day, just play for a few days, and then travel back one day to put it back on the real time.


Thank you for the answer! I'll TT today then.


----------



## roundfrog

I know it’s early and the update was just release, does anyone know if the spooky fence is customizable? I’ve been dying for a green wrought iron fence.


----------



## xara

roundfrog said:


> I know it’s early and the update was just release, does anyone know if the spooky fence is customizable? I’ve been dying for a green wrought iron fence.



i’m assuming it’s not since none of the other fences are able to be customized, either


----------



## moonlights

so I got my first halloween DIY, the halloween arch, from Marshal crafting today. how do we obtain the other DIYs? is it purely from villagers or can they come from balloons too?


----------



## Fye

moonlights said:


> so I got my first halloween DIY, the halloween arch, from Marshal crafting today. how do we obtain the other DIYs? is it purely from villagers or can they come from balloons too?


You can get them from balloons as well  and nooks sells one of the crafted items every day in case you miss a DIY or don't want to spend pumpkins on crafting it


----------



## moonlights

DoeReMi said:


> You can get them from balloons as well  and nooks sells one of the crafted items every day in case you miss a DIY or don't want to spend pumpkins on crafting it



ah okay that's good to know. thank uu


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Sorry if this was already asked, but...so pumpkins...they can be planted the same way as bushes or they need to be one apart?


----------



## ATheBuoy42

So I'm curious; if you have your 10th villager in boxes, can you go to another island and invite somebody to move in?? Or do you have to wait till you have a completely empty plot?


----------



## Serabee

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Sorry if this was already asked, but...so pumpkins...they can be planted the same way as bushes or they need to be one apart?


Same as bushes- they can be planted beside each other!



ATheBuoy42 said:


> So I'm curious; if you have your 10th villager in boxes, can you go to another island and invite somebody to move in?? Or do you have to wait till you have a completely empty plot?


I'm 99% sure you need to have an open plot, but I admittedly don't think I've ever tried to invite someone with a villager in boxes.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Unlike seemingly most of the people here, NH is my first experience with animal crossing.  What happens to the flowers in the winter?


----------



## Ginkgo

GnarlyGarden said:


> Unlike seemingly most of the people here, NH is my first experience with animal crossing.  What happens to the flowers in the winter?


Nothing happens to the flowers in winter. They don't die or anything, they will always be there and will always be in bloom.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

fruitwreath said:


> Nothing happens to the flowers in winter. They don't die or anything, they will always be there and will always be in bloom.


LOL, ok, seems unrealistic.  Guess I was expecting Stardew Valley style where everything dies the first day of winter.  But I’m glad I won’t have to start over with my hybrids.  I’ll probably reduce my flowers so I just have enough to restart in the spring.


----------



## rianne

GnarlyGarden said:


> LOL, ok, seems unrealistic.  Guess I was expecting Stardew Valley style where everything dies the first day of winter.  But I’m glad I won’t have to start over with my hybrids.  I’ll probably reduce my flowers so I just have enough to restart in the spring.


This whole game tests the limits of what is realistic. After all, there are talking bipedal animals and we can fit sharks in our pockets.


----------



## moonlights

another q regarding the halloween DIYs, can we only obtain one spooky DIY from a villager a day? bc yesterday after obtaining my first spooky DIY from Marshal, when I talked to other villagers crafting they gave me the standard, non-seasonal DIYs.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

moonlights said:


> another q regarding the halloween DIYs, can we only obtain one spooky DIY from a villager a day? bc yesterday after obtaining my first spooky DIY from Marshal, when I talked to other villagers crafting they gave me the standard, non-seasonal DIYs.



That is my running theory, based on what I have observed on my island and my partner's (both of us do not time-travel).  This makes sense to take into account players who may not have the Nintendo Online membership and ensure that everyone is able to obtain all the spooky DIY recipes within the month of October.


----------



## moonlights

TheSillyPuppy said:


> That is my running theory, based on what I have observed on my island and my partner's (both of us do not time-travel).  This makes sense to take into account players who may not have the Nintendo Online membership and ensure that everyone is able to obtain all the spooky DIY recipes within the month of October.



yeah that sounds reasonable. thank u for responding!


----------



## Zane

A bunch of my titles seem to be gone? I was flipping through them and the list seemed noticeably shorter, so I looked for a few that I know for a fact I had (Royal, Prince/Princess, Soulmate, Legendary, Engineer) and they’re not there?? I’m especially choked about soulmate and engineer :,( Anyone know why this would be?

Edit:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/j2l121

Okay at least I’m not just imagining it


----------



## Mick

Zane said:


> A bunch of my titles seem to be gone? I was flipping through them and the list seemed noticeably shorter, so I looked for a few that I know for a fact I had (Royal, Prince/Princess, Soulmate, Legendary, Engineer) and they’re not there?? I’m especially choked about soulmate and engineer :,( Anyone know why this would be?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/j2l121
> 
> Okay at least I’m not just imagining it



Definitely not imagining it! My current in-game title is 'Supernatural Wild Child' but when I go to change it, supernatural doesn't even show up in the list anymore. That's an odd thing to be broken, I hope they fix it soon...


----------



## Dunquixote

I noticed since the update, when I tt forward a day and then return back to the actual time and date, that my nook miles are reset to day one. Before, when going back, I think it would be on the same day as the last time I logged into the abd. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Dunquixote

Edit: never mind. I guess I’ll wait to be safe.


----------



## plantlover

Sorry if this have been asked already, but does Fall DIYs drop anymore? Now it's all Halloween stuff and I didn't get all Fall DIYs... Will they continue dropping next month? ;_; Pumpkins are great too, don't get me wrong but.... but...


----------



## Pyoopi

@plantlover 
Yeah, they are here all three months of fall; just be aware though in November you have to contend with maple leaves and mushrooms recipes plus whatever the special NPC turkey will bring. Bring on the chaos for northern hemisphere people, lol. They are all balloons and bottled diy.


----------



## Ras

Pyoopi said:


> @plantlover
> Yeah, they are here all three months of fall; just be aware though in November you have to contend with maple leaves and mushrooms recipes plus whatever the special NPC turkey will bring. Bring on the chaos for northern hemisphere people, lol. They are all balloons and bottled diy.



I’ve really dropped the ball with the fall DIYs. Can you get them from mystery islands?


----------



## Pyoopi

@Ras 
Unless balloon diys appear on mystery islands which they don't, then no. I know you can get fall materials on them but I got all my fall diys on my island.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Ras said:


> I’ve really dropped the ball with the fall DIYs. Can you get them from mystery islands?


Maybe from the bottles on the beach?  I wish those were more common.


----------



## An0nn

Has anyone come across the new Halloween striped socks yet? I saw some in the preview video and I'm wondering if they're sold by the abel sisters or if Kicks has them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

An0nn said:


> Has anyone come across the new Halloween striped socks yet? I saw some in the preview video and I'm wondering if they're sold by the abel sisters or if Kicks has them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You can buy the Horizontal-striped Tights from the Able Sisters' shop.  (Also look out for folks who open up their islands for shopping in The Airport section of the forums.)


----------



## An0nn

TheSillyPuppy said:


> You can buy the Horizontal-striped Tights from the Able Sisters' shop.  (Also look out for folks who open up their islands for shopping in The Airport section of the forums.)


Thank you so much for the info! I love those tights


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Is K.K. Slider's first concert the upcoming Saturday as usual? Or is it just the very next day after you unlock him (even if that day is not Saturday/Sunday)?


----------



## xara

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Is K.K. Slider's first concert the upcoming Saturday as usual? Or is it just the very next day after you unlock him (even if that day is not Saturday/Sunday)?



i can’t remember if he stays the whole day but he’ll show up the day after you unlock him!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

xara said:


> i can’t remember if he stays the whole day but he’ll show up the day after you unlock him!



When/What time is this? Also, I know he plays a song but how does that work?


----------



## xara

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> When/What time is this? Also, I know he plays a song but how does that work?



it’ll be as soon as you load the game. if i recall correctly, tom nook will be waiting for you outside your house once you’ve loaded up the game and he’ll take you to resident services’ plaza, where k.k., isabelle and all your villagers will be waiting. once you’re there, k.k. will then start playing his song “new horizons”, which is essentially just the game’s theme. once that’s done, you’ll have a copy of the song in your pocket and that’ll pretty much be it for him until his first ‘official’ concert which’ll be on this upcoming sunday (it’s usually on saturday but with the fishing tourney happening that day, he won’t show up until sunday). but once the performance is over, you’ll be back at your house with tom nook, which’ll then be when you unlock terraforming. hope this helps aha


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Ok thnx. Just a few more questions sorry. Does this happen for everyone who logs in or is it just whoever logs in first that day? Also, what happens if you miss seeing him/ logging in the very next day?


----------



## xara

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Ok thnx. Just a few more questions sorry. Does this happen for everyone who logs in or is it just whoever logs in first that day? Also, what happens if you miss seeing him/ logging in the very next day?



i’m not sure about the first one as i only had one character at the time but it doesn’t necessarily have to be the next day, it’s basically just whatever day you play again after you reach 3 stars ;;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Thnx for answering most of my questions still. It means a lot


----------



## cupcakeamber

hi! I wanna know how to get new types of fruit cause i visit nmt lands but i cant get it can u tell me how?


----------



## dizzy bone

cupcakeamber said:


> hi! I wanna know how to get new types of fruit cause i visit nmt lands but i cant get it can u tell me how?



You'll have to visit others online to get other fruit. Your island will only start off with your native fruit and your NMT islands will have your secondary fruit (same with flowers). I think there's also a chance your villagers will give you random fruit, but it's rare.


----------



## Ginkgo

cupcakeamber said:


> hi! I wanna know how to get new types of fruit cause i visit nmt lands but i cant get it can u tell me how?





dizzy bone said:


> You'll have to visit others online to get other fruit. Your island will only start off with your native fruit and your NMT islands will have your secondary fruit (same with flowers). I think there's also a chance your villagers will give you random fruit, but it's rare.


Also, your mom will send you a letter near the beginning of the game containing a foreign fruit.


----------



## cupcakeamber

Ginkgo said:


> Also, your mom will send you a letter near the beginning of the game containing a foreign fruit.


oof i got only apples peach and coconut


----------



## Livia

cupcakeamber said:


> oof i got only apples peach and coconut



you can get a free trial for online and you’ll keep anything you get during the trial after it ends.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I haven't been getting any emotes.  Is there a reason behind this?  Or am I just unlucky?


----------



## Sharksheep

Does anyone know if you reset your island that you get to keep the pocket camp redemption? I think you would because it was like a free dlc you get from the Nintendo store but I haven't reset before


----------



## Ginkgo

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I haven't been getting any emotes.  Is there a reason behind this?  Or am I just unlucky?


You can only get specific emotes from different villager personalities, some of which are locked behind different friendship levels. So if you're not getting any new ones, maybe try raising your friendship with your villagers?


Sharksheep said:


> Does anyone know if you reset your island that you get to keep the pocket camp redemption? I think you would because it was like a free dlc you get from the Nintendo store but I haven't reset before


Since you have to link a user on your switch as well as your Pocket Camp profile to the same Nintendo ID in order to get them, your items should still be accessible as long as the user you start a new island with is the same as the previous one. At least when I resetted multiple times I'm pretty sure they were all immediately orderable via Nook Shopping again without me having to do anything.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

which villager types give you the emotes?  I really want them and the spooky furniture


----------



## Ginkgo

Watchingthetreetops said:


> which villager types give you the emotes?  I really want them and the spooky furniture


You can read up on which personality gives which emote right here. There are 40 emotes + the two new Halloween ones. Honestly the best way to approach getting them really is to just wait for them naturally, walk around and talk to every one of your villagers every day, and look and wait if somebody pings you. Unless you're time travelling, there's not really any way to farm these, especially since it seems that you only get one emote ping per day, so only one emote can be taught to you per day.
The two Halloween ones will be unlocked on the actual day of Halloween. The link above also explains how to obtain those.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Watchingthetreetops said:


> which villager types give you the emotes?  I really want them and the spooky furniture


Getting the reactions depends on your friendship level, so give them a gift each day.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Ginkgo said:


> You can read up on which personality gives which emote right here. There are 40 emotes + the two new Halloween ones. Honestly the best way to approach getting them really is to just wait for them naturally, walk around and talk to every one of your villagers every day, and look and wait if somebody pings you. Unless you're time travelling, there's not really any way to farm these, especially since it seems that you only get one emote ping per day, so only one emote can be taught to you per day.
> The two Halloween ones will be unlocked on the actual day of Halloween. The link above also explains how to obtain those.


thank you so much.  I feel a little better lol I want the 100 percent this game


----------



## amemome

It looks like there was a game update -- did anyone else see it/ know what the update addresses?


----------



## litilravnur

As long as I know rotating npcs visit once per week. This week I already have Flick visiting on Monday and yesterday... Does anybody else have had the same situation??


----------



## Sharksheep

litilravnur said:


> As long as I know rotating npcs visit once per week. This week I already have Flick visiting on Monday and yesterday... Does anybody else have had the same situation??



I'm guessing when the game updated it resets all the npcs for the week and it doesn't keep the old schedule. Time traveling can also reset the npcs depending on whether or not you rolled a new Monday


----------



## litilravnur

Sharksheep said:


> I'm guessing when the game updated it resets all the npcs for the week and it doesn't keep the old schedule. Time traveling can also reset the npcs depending on whether or not you rolled a new Monday


I don't TT so maybe it was because the update


----------



## 6iixx

amemome said:


> It looks like there was a game update -- did anyone else see it/ know what the update addresses?



i was curious about this myself, so i looked it up.  there's an article here that details what was done ^^


----------



## Nooblord

If you upload a pattern into the kiosk then delete the pattern from the design app, then download the pattern you deleted, are you able to edit it?


----------



## Ginkgo

Nooblord said:


> If you upload a pattern into the kiosk then delete the pattern from the design app, then download the pattern you deleted, are you able to edit it?


Yes, the game recognizes that it's yours and lets you edit again


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I've noticed that I haven't had a campsite villager for almost two weeks now since the 1.5.0 update. Pre-update, I used to have a visitor weekly. Has anyone else noticed this?

The only other possible explanation is that I have invited Butch via Amiibo twice on September 28th and 29th.


----------



## Nefarious

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I've noticed that I haven't had a campsite villager for almost two weeks now since the 1.5.0 update. Pre-update, I used to have a visitor weekly. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> The only other possible explanation is that I have invited Butch via Amiibo twice on September 28th and 29th.



Inviting a villager to the campsite via amiibo does reset the chance rate of getting a random campsite villager.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

NefariousKing said:


> Inviting a villager to the campsite via amiibo does reset the chance rate of getting a random campsite villager.



That is excellent to know, thank you! I wasn't sure which section of the Campsite guide on Google Docs to look under for this information.   Fingers crossed that a new face shows up the coming week. ^^


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Is there any way to store your turnips rather than having to just drop them in a room?


----------



## 6iixx

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Is there any way to store your turnips rather than having to just drop them in a room?



not that i've been able to uncover.  a lot of people put them on table tops to at least make them look a bit better / more organized, but as far as i know, dumping them on the ground in your basement has been the best place holder for them so far  :c


----------



## xlisapisa

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Is there any way to store your turnips rather than having to just drop them in a room?


Other than that, you could create an fenced area for them outside but that does affect your town rating.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Ginkgo said:


> You can read up on which personality gives which emote right here. There are 40 emotes + the two new Halloween ones. Honestly the best way to approach getting them really is to just wait for them naturally, walk around and talk to every one of your villagers every day, and look and wait if somebody pings you. Unless you're time travelling, there's not really any way to farm these, especially since it seems that you only get one emote ping per day, so only one emote can be taught to you per day.
> The two Halloween ones will be unlocked on the actual day of Halloween. The link above also explains how to obtain those.



there are actually 44 reactions + the two new ones you can get on Halloween. The nook miles achievement is for 42, I don’t know why, but you should fill the entire reactions page with the base reactions, then the two new Halloween ones supposedly will appear on a second page.


----------



## Ginkgo

WaileaNoRei said:


> there are actually 44 reactions + the two new ones you can get on Halloween. The nook miles achievement is for 42, I don’t know why, but you should fill the entire reactions page with the base reactions, then the two new Halloween ones supposedly will appear on a second page.


Ah I see, I wasn't exactly sure if it was 40 or more without the new ones. Thanks for correcting me.
I haven't gotten all of them either so I can't speak on the 2nd page, but I saw screenshots of it, so it's not like you have to use the mobile app to access any emotes past the 42 initial ones, which is good at least.


----------



## maria110

Hi,
I am thinking of saving up to get Raymond.  Can anyone tell me when he's been traded (I feel bad saying this) on this forum, what is the usual cost in NMT or TBT or Bells?  I'm just curious.  I noticed on Nookazon, people are asking 450 NMT and higher.  I just want to get an idea how much more saving I should do before I start trying to offer, because I'd rather just pay for him than waste my NMT trying to find him on a mystery island.  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Livia

maria110 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking of saving up to get Raymond.  Can anyone tell me when he's been traded (I feel bad saying this) on this forum, what is the usual cost in NMT or TBT or Bells?  I'm just curious.  I noticed on Nookazon, people are asking 450 NMT and higher.  I just want to get an idea how much more saving I should do before I start trying to offer, because I'd rather just pay for him than waste my NMT trying to find him on a mystery island.  Thanks in advance for any advice.



I recently gave him away for free, but I found this thread from earlier this week where someone was auctioning him




__





						Auction - Raymond in boxes tomorrow
					

Raymond will be in boxes tomorrow. Today I will be hearing offers, I mainly look for bells and/or NMT. The auction ends today at 12 am (UK time)



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If you search “Raymond boxes” on here you can find more threads where someone was selling him.


----------



## Soralan

Hopefully some time traveller's can answer my question. With regards to the Halloween event, do villagers automatically dress up in costumes without the need to be gifted them?  Based on this excert from the wiki I'm led to believe that's the way it works 

"During the Halloween event, Villagers can be seen in different combinations of the Able Sister costumes on Halloween" 

Can anyone confirm that I don't need to gift them dress up costumes?


----------



## dizzy bone

Soralan said:


> Hopefully some time traveller's can answer my question. With regards to the Halloween event, do villagers automatically dress up in costumes without the need to be gifted them?  Based on this excert from the wiki I'm led to believe that's the way it works
> 
> "During the Halloween event, Villagers can be seen in different combinations of the Able Sister costumes on Halloween"
> 
> Can anyone confirm that I don't need to gift them dress up costumes?



I'm pretty sure we don't have to gift them something - they'll automatically be in costume. For bunny day they also dressed up in tacky egg shells on their own :') But just to be sure I'd like to know the answer to this question too! Also does anyone know if halloween costumes we _do_ gift them overwrites what they might wear on halloween night? I gifted Scoot a full wizard costume and it would be cute to see him keep that costume during halloween


----------



## maria110

So, Colton had a fight with another villager and to make up they sent him a gift which I delivered to be nice.  It turned out to be a purple bath towel wrap.  Unfortunately he seems to love purple and loves the towel wrap and won't stop wearing it.  He's going around watering flowers in it or just walking around with his purse while wearing it.  How can I get him to stop this behavior?    If I gift him a bunch of more appropriate clothing, will he stop wearing it?


----------



## plantlover

Pyoopi said:


> @plantlover
> Yeah, they are here all three months of fall; just be aware though in November you have to contend with maple leaves and mushrooms recipes plus whatever the special NPC turkey will bring. Bring on the chaos for northern hemisphere people, lol. They are all balloons and bottled diy.


Ooof... I haven't seen any Fall DIYs after October started. Not in balloons, not nowhere.  Aaaahhhhhjhdslsadjlksajd. I hope I can get some next month. Also, can't wait for mushroom stuff. o_o
I checked what I'm missing and looks like I got all after all.  Phew!!


----------



## Mick

maria110 said:


> So, Colton had a fight with another villager and to make up they sent him a gift which I delivered to be nice.  It turned out to be a purple bath towel wrap.  Unfortunately he seems to love purple and loves the towel wrap and won't stop wearing it.  He's going around watering flowers in it or just walking around with his purse while wearing it.  How can I get him to stop this behavior?    If I gift him a bunch of more appropriate clothing, will he stop wearing it?



That's the danger of gift deliveries!  It should be possible to make him wear it less by gifting other clothing items. I personally had this issue with Roald who wore a toga he got on his previous island, I gave him some nice shirts and I haven't seen him in it since.

I recommend using Harv's studio to check which clothes do look good on him. To see what he will like, *this site* is pretty useful if you set it to show multiple suggestions.

There is the possibility that he will start putting clothes inside his house, though.


----------



## Cou

have they fixed the amiibo move out yet? can i move someone out via amiibo and have my friend pick them up without a glitch?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Is it possible to "hack" flowers in this game like it was a New Leaf? I just want to know if I should be a little careful when it comes to collecting hybrids that aren't my own.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020

I'm also wondering if the same hacks available in New Leaf are still doable in this game for mostly the same reason as the flower thing.

Because, I also don't want to accidentally sell off hacked items w/o my foresense


----------



## Mick

Cou said:


> have they fixed the amiibo move out yet? can i move someone out via amiibo and have my friend pick them up without a glitch?



The amiibo moveout glitch was fixed long ago! You should be safe. I think I've seen people report that there's a small chance for villagers to get stuck moving out if you have someone in boxes and _then_ force a second one to move using amiibo, but that can be fixed by having someone invite the stuck villager.



Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Is it possible to "hack" flowers in this game like it was a New Leaf? I just want to know if I should be a little careful when it comes to collecting hybrids that aren't my own.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020
> 
> I'm also wondering if the same hacks available in New Leaf are still doable in this game for mostly the same reason as the flower thing.
> 
> Because, I also don't want to accidentally sell off hacked items w/o my foresense



Unfortunately hacked items do indeed exist in this game like they did in New Leaf. On the bright side, hacking is a lot harder and riskier on the switch than it ever was on the DS. Nintendo also seems to actively take actions against these items and the people creating them, so these items aren't common and you probably will never get them unless you actively seek them out.

Duplicated items, which are glitched instead of hacked, seem to be more common. Usually those trades are rather obvious, for example, I've been offered 30 gold nuggets for helping someone with their catalog even though I only had two common items to trade. (It's still rare on here: both hacked and glitched/duplicated items are against the forum rules.)

As for flowers,  I don't think I've ever seen people hack those in. In this game, once you have a hybrid it is incredibly easy to grow more of them anyway.


----------



## Zane

I’m starting to not like the fossil doorplate I gave Spike, is there a way to make him get rid of it (besides giving him another door decoration?)


----------



## John Wick

Zane said:


> I’m starting to not like the fossil doorplate I gave Spike, is there a way to make him get rid of it (besides giving him another door decoration?)


I don't think so.

Your best bet is to gift him a seasonal door decoration, and when that season ends, the door decoration will vanish.

I'm going to be doing that in november when mushrooms start spawning, so I can gift mushroom wreaths to villagers with door decorations I want to get rid of.

Then when november is over, the mushrooms wreaths will also vanish.


----------



## Zane

John Wick said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Your best bet is to gift him a seasonal door decoration, and when that season ends, the door decoration will vanish.
> 
> I'm going to be doing that in november when mushrooms start spawning, so I can gift mushroom wreaths to villagers with door decorations I want to get rid of.
> 
> Then when november is over, the mushrooms wreaths will also vanish.



Ah that’s a good idea, thanks!!


----------



## John Wick

Zane said:


> Ah that’s a good idea, thanks!!


You're most welcome! ^_^


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Can you farm/manipulate the campsite for a certain villager to appear there, and if so How?


----------



## John Wick

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Can you farm/manipulate the campsite for a certain villager to appear there, and if so How?


Yep. I did it recently for Raymond.

I got rid of my only smug villager via an amiibo of a villager I was prepared to lose, then used all the smug villager amiibo cards I had,  to summon them to the campsite, leaving around fifteen smugs left that could show up at my campsite.

I then TT'd seven days, then one day at a time until Isabelle announced a campsite visitor.
Talked to them, then repeated those steps until I got who I wanted. 

The RNG rolls for personality first, then species (on a NM island it rolls for species first), so I had like a 60% chance for a smug visitor.

I got Raymond as the 49th visitor.

When you're after a specific villager, it's so much easier if you have amiibo cards to wipe out those villagers of a certain personality you don't want, and also make sure you have none of the personality you want on your island, as it does roll for personality first. 

You must have ten villagers on your island for this to work.


----------



## Eureka

Does anyone know why my purple hyacinths aren't multiplying? I've got three of them, they are together and get watered. 

Even with time traveling they don't spread like all my other flowers!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

John Wick said:


> Yep. I did it recently for Raymond.
> 
> I got rid of my only smug villager via an amiibo of a villager I was prepared to lose, then used all the smug villager amiibo cards I had,  to summon them to the campsite, leaving around fifteen smugs left that could show up at my campsite.
> 
> I then TT'd seven days, then one day at a time until Isabelle announced a campsite visitor.
> Talked to them, then repeated those steps until I got who I wanted.
> 
> The RNG rolls for personality first, then species (on a NM island it rolls for species first), so I had like a 60% chance for a smug visitor.
> 
> I got Raymond as the 49th visitor.
> 
> When you're after a specific villager, it's so much easier if you have amiibo cards to wipe out those villagers of a certain personality you don't want, and also make sure you have none of the personality you want on your island, as it does roll for personality first.
> 
> You must have ten villagers on your island for this to work.


Thanks I wondered. I don't have any amiibos and waiting for the reprint to come out and see about getting some then. I know there are those fake ones but I am overwhelmed on who to choose to buy and then some villagers are completely ignored to be made into an amiibo.

How the villagers are selected depending if it is a nm island or campsite is very insightful. Thank you!


----------



## Mick

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Does anyone know why my purple hyacinths aren't multiplying? I've got three of them, they are together and get watered.
> 
> Even with time traveling they don't spread like all my other flowers!



Flowers multiplying is based purely on chance, so you may just be getting very unlucky. You can increase your chances massively by getting others on your island and making them water the flowers too, if that helps!


----------



## Ras

If you don’t play for a day, does your 7+ streak break, or is that only if you play but don’t access the machine?


----------



## 6iixx

Ras said:


> If you don’t play for a day, does your 7+ streak break, or is that only if you play but don’t access the machine?



you need to access the kiosk every day in order to maintain your streak; playing wont count towards that.  c:


----------



## Ras

6iixx said:


> you need to access the kiosk every day in order to maintain your streak; playing wont count towards that.  c:



I‘m scared to miss because getting rid of the multiples of 80 is such a pain.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Not sure if this is the right/best place to ask, but is there no other way to stream Switch gameplay to Discord, besides using a video capture card? My S/O went island-hopping yesterday, and we were both bummed out that I couldn't stream his adventure, due to the Xbox OneGuide app blocking him from streaming his Switch gameplay feed (even though he was able to stream his last island-hopping adventure to me in Discord about 2-3 weeks ago).


----------



## jiny

how come when i was trying to do the campsite method i kept getting the same camper over and over? was it because i was going to dates i had already tt'ed to?


----------



## John Wick

xii said:


> how come when i was trying to do the campsite method i kept getting the same camper over and over? was it because i was going to dates i had already tt'ed to?


Did you talk to them?

Make sure you talk to them to cross them off the list. (I'm not sure it counts unless you've officially spoken to them.)

It's good to start from beyond a date you've already been to.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Mick said:


> Flowers multiplying is based purely on chance, so you may just be getting very unlucky. You can increase your chances massively by getting others on your island and making them water the flowers too, if that helps!



What does the "Not enough!" and "Nice job!" mean?


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> What does the "Not enough!" and "Nice job!" mean?


The basic sparkle (not enough) means the flowers have been watered and have a chance to reproduce.  Nice job!  means that the max watering benefit has been attained.  Maximum chance for flowers to reproduce.


----------



## jiny

John Wick said:


> Did you talk to them?
> 
> Make sure you talk to them to cross them off the list. (I'm not sure it counts unless you've officially spoken to them.)
> 
> It's good to start from beyond a date you've already been to.


yeah i would talk to them everytime i saw him! but ill try to start from after the dates i tt to, thank you!


----------



## courtky

i wasn't able to fully celebrate my birthday. i logged on and did the piñata but had to leave before i could pass out my cake. i tried to time travel back to my birthday, but no one was outside my house for a party. can you not go back to your birthday and redo it?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

After just recently discovering that ACNH gives bonuses for visitors watering flowers, I would like to know if there is a dedicated BTF board or another site whose sole purpose is for players to exchange the services of watering each others' flowers.

Somewhat of a weird request, I know.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2020

And if not, I would not mind setting one up if it is okay with the moderators and if enough people are on board with this idea


----------



## Pyoopi

@Variety.Gamer 4438 
There was a big hayday in the beginning for watering flowers services, now it has died down significantly.

What's usually done is you ask in the acnh online sub-forum. Like, "Please water my flowers?" Then your post can offer to let people shop at Nooks Cranny and Able Sisters.


----------



## Lake

I got my first camper, today, and I don't like him.  Do I ignore him until he goes away?  How long will that take?


----------



## xara

Lake said:


> I got my first camper, today, and I don't like him.  Do I ignore him until he goes away?  How long will that take?



unfortunately, you have to invite him in; there’s no way of ignoring your first camper and he won’t leave + the story won’t progress until you invite him ;w;


----------



## Lake

xara said:


> unfortunately, you have to invite him in; there’s no way of ignoring your first camper and he won’t leave + the story won’t progress until you invite him ;w;



Oh, no!!!  How to I get him to leave asap?


----------



## xara

Lake said:


> Oh, no!!!  How to I get him to leave asap?



since you’re still in the tutorial phase, it might be a while before you can get him to leave. typically, villagers will ask to move out when you have 10 (a full lineup) but it’s also a possibility at 8 or 9 villagers. it honestly all boils down to luck that’ll determine when he’ll ask to move out but if you have any amiibo cards, you can use one of those to kick him out, too (not too sure if this can be done during the tutorial phase aha). hope this helps at all ;v;


----------



## Lake

xara said:


> since you’re still in the tutorial phase, it might be a while before you can get him to leave. typically, villagers will ask to move out when you have 10 (a full lineup) but it’s also a possibility at 8 or 9 villagers. it honestly all boils down to luck that’ll determine when he’ll ask to move out but if you have any amiibo cards, you can use one of those to kick him out, too (not too sure if this can be done during the tutorial phase aha). hope this helps at all ;v;



It does help, thank you.  I was just going to ignore him until he left.  How often do new campers come to the campsite?


----------



## xara

Lake said:


> It does help, thank you.  I was just going to ignore him until he left.  How often do new campers come to the campsite?



not very often, unfortunately. i personally usually get 3-4 campers per month but it’s not super frequent c’:


----------



## Lake

xara said:


> not very often, unfortunately. i personally usually get 3-4 campers per month but it’s not super frequent c’:



Oh, wow!   If I had an amiibo card right now, would that still not work on the first camper?


----------



## xara

Lake said:


> Oh, wow!   If I had an amiibo card right now, would that still not work on the first camper?



it wouldn’t, unfortunately. the first camper is the only villager that you _have_ to invite since it’s part of the story’s progression aha


----------



## Lake

xara said:


> it wouldn’t, unfortunately. the first camper is the only villager that you _have_ to invite since it’s part of the story’s progression aha



I guess I'm stuck with Yuck.  Oh, well... may as well get it over with then.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

I didn’t like my first camper either.  Fortunately, he offered to leave pretty quickly, so I hope you are lucky as well.


----------



## Queenno

Before resetting my Island I was able to copy/paste my patterns (only the ones I created). I can't do it with my new Island, did I dream or was this a glitch or something ? Does anyone was/is able to copy/paste the patterns as well ? Thanks !


----------



## Mick

Queenno said:


> Before resetting my Island I was able to copy/paste my patterns (only the ones I created). I can't do it with my new Island, did I dream or was this a glitch or something ? Does anyone was/is able to copy/paste the patterns as well ? Thanks !



I can indeed still copy my patterns to other slots! If it helps, you do it by going into your custom design app and pressing Y.


----------



## Red Cat

GnarlyGarden said:


> I didn’t like my first camper either.  Fortunately, he offered to leave pretty quickly, so I hope you are lucky as well.


Or you could be unlucky like I am and still be stuck with Quillson 7 months later.


----------



## Queenno

Mick said:


> I can indeed still copy my patterns to other slots! If it helps, you do it by going into your custom design app and pressing Y.


Thank you !! I am soooo stupid I was pressing A  I totally forgot I had to press Y, thanks !


----------



## Dunquixote

Idk where to put this; this is more of a technical issue. Has anyone’s switch lite froze while playing ACNH and then not able to restart or hit any of the buttons aside from the volume? when i plugged in the charge it would show the percentage but i could not shut it off or restart. this is the first time this happened and i got this switch lite at the end of may


----------



## saucySheep

Dunquixote said:


> Idk where to put this; this is more of a technical issue. Has anyone’s switch lite froze while playing ACNH and then not able to restart or hit any of the buttons aside from the volume? when i plugged in the charge it would show the percentage but i could not shut it off or restart. this is the first time this happened and i got this switch lite at the end of may


definitely a technical issue, i'd probably send it into the nintendo store or gamestop, some internal hard drive thing must be fried or something for that to happen. i'm not extremely tech savvy but ay i know when something's up w/ computers and such lol 
hope you can get it fixed ^^


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dunquixote said:


> Idk where to put this; this is more of a technical issue. Has anyone’s switch lite froze while playing ACNH and then not able to restart or hit any of the buttons aside from the volume? when i plugged in the charge it would show the percentage but i could not shut it off or restart. this is the first time this happened and i got this switch lite at the end of may



I haven't experienced this myself with the Switch Lite, but I can recommend giving the first workaround on this page a try: 




__





						Nintendo Support: System Freezes, Locks Up, or Will Not Power Off
					






					en-americas-support.nintendo.com


----------



## Dunquixote

saucySheep said:


> definitely a technical issue, i'd probably send it into the nintendo store or gamestop, some internal hard drive thing must be fried or something for that to happen. i'm not extremely tech savvy but ay i know when something's up w/ computers and such lol
> hope you can get it fixed ^^






TheSillyPuppy said:


> I haven't experienced this myself with the Switch Lite, but I can recommend giving the first workaround on this page a try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Support: System Freezes, Locks Up, or Will Not Power Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en-americas-support.nintendo.com



Tysm both of you.  I am freaking out since i didn’t buy a warranty and only had this since after my bday. It restarted, but I am still worried. Does Gamestop let you bring in consoles to let them look at it (especially now with pandemic) and does it cost?


----------



## saucySheep

Dunquixote said:


> Tysm both of you.  I am freaking out since i didn’t buy a warranty and only had this since after my bday. It restarted, but I am still worried. Does Gamestop let you bring in consoles to let them look at it (especially now with pandemic) and does it cost?


i think? I mean I'm not sure but they should...
lemme look it up
yeahhh, i think they do. maybe not in your area but y'know it's worth a shot. :  P 
honestly your switch might just need a new internal hard drive thing or whatever it's called because those things can get _fried up _inside of consoles, computers etc. happened to one of our computers and it turned that thing into trash lol. but yours should be fixable tbh so i wouldn't worry too much. who knows, maybe it's fine and will never happen again


Spoiler: link



https://www.google.com/search?safe=...mAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpesgBCMABAQ&sclient=psy-ab


----------



## Dunquixote

saucySheep said:


> i think? I mean I'm not sure but they should...
> lemme look it up
> yeahhh, i think they do. maybe not in your area but y'know it's worth a shot. :  P
> honestly your switch might just need a new internal hard drive thing or whatever it's called because those things can get _fried up _inside of consoles, computers etc. happened to one of our computers and it turned that thing into trash lol. but yours should be fixable tbh so i wouldn't worry too much. who knows, maybe it's fine and will never happen again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: link
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?safe=strict&rlz=1C1GCEA_enUS864US864&sxsrf=ALeKk03IVqP58--k6P0zGOGM3O_vFJ8Buw:1603489578861&ei=Kk-TX4iKNIOQ_Qbbu7aICQ&q=does+gamestop+fix+consoles&oq=Does+Gamestop+fix+&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQARgAMgoIABDJAxAUEIcCMgIIADICCAAyAggAMgIIADICCAAyAggAMgIIADICCAAyAggAOgQIABBHOggIABDJAxCRAjoHCAAQFBCHAlCy4wFYregBYJnzAWgAcAJ4AIABWogBkQKSAQE0mAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpesgBCMABAQ&sclient=psy-ab



Thanks so much. I just emailed them so hopefully they will be able to look at it and it won’t cost too much.


----------



## Nefarious

Quick question about spawning rocks in certain places.

Is there a required amount of space between the rock and the river or the rock and cliffs? Or is any free 3x3 space with nothing obscuring the view fair game?
Maybe a picture would help understand what I mean. Would these spots work? They're 3 spaces away from the nearest river and cliff.


----------



## saucySheep

NefariousKing said:


> Quick question about spawning rocks in certain places.
> 
> Is there a required amount of space between the rock and the river or the rock and cliffs? Or is any free 3x3 space with nothing obscuring the view fair game?
> Maybe a picture would help understand what I mean. Would these spots work? They're 3 spaces away from the nearest river and cliff.
> View attachment 328948


it wouldn't work directly next to a tree, so those 2 right next to the hardwood trees (the pear one and the normal one) would never spawn until you remove the trees. 
all the other ones should work, tho
gl ! <3


----------



## Nefarious

saucySheep said:


> it wouldn't work directly next to a tree, so those 2 right next to the hardwood trees (the pear one and the normal one) would never spawn until you remove the trees.
> all the other ones should work, tho
> gl ! <3



Got it! They’re now removed. Thank you very much!


----------



## saucySheep

NefariousKing said:


> Got it! They’re now removed. Thank you very much!


anytime m8 <3 happi to help


----------



## Polilla

Is there a way to remove clothing a villager wears that was gifted from another villager? My villagers keep gifting Hans dresses


----------



## Aurita

Polilla said:


> Is there a way to remove clothing a villager wears that was gifted from another villager? My villagers keep gifting Hans dresses



you can complain to Isabelle to temporarily remove it but they’ll wear it again eventually ): I think the only way is to bombard them with more clothes until the one you don’t like gets bumped out of their wardrobe. Not sure how many you’d need but there’s a guide to villager’s houses & wardrobes somewhere here


----------



## Polilla

Aurita said:


> you can complain to Isabelle to temporarily remove it but they’ll wear it again eventually ): I think the only way is to bombard them with more clothes until the one you don’t like gets bumped out of their wardrobe. Not sure how many you’d need but there’s a guide to villager’s houses & wardrobes somewhere here


Oh, thank you, yes I’ve tried with Isabelle... she’s not very helpful, lol. I will try gifting him some clothes then


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much. I just emailed them so hopefully they will be able to look at it and it won’t cost too much.



So sorry to hear this! I’m glad people had such great, helpful advice to offer because i don’t really have anything practical to add. I just really hope everything works out for you. You always brighten my day on here, so sending you maximum good vibes!

I will say, I had a cell phone (a Samsung one) once that would freeze in a similar way and I would let it run out of battery and then when it restarted it worked fine. I would still get your switch lite looked at and repaired as recommended, but I think it is very much possible it could be totally salvageable!


----------



## Dunquixote

WaileaNoRei said:


> So sorry to hear this! I’m glad people had such great, helpful advice to offer because i don’t really have anything practical to add. I just really hope everything works out for you. You always brighten my day on here, so sending you maximum good vibes!
> 
> I will say, I had a cell phone (a Samsung one) once that would freeze in a similar way and I would let it run out of battery and then when it restarted it worked fine. I would still get your switch lite looked at and repaired as recommended, but I think it is very much possible it could be totally salvageable!



Thank you so much! ^.^ Hearing those kind words to me is equally helpful since I have been under the weather lately . I haven’t heard back from them yet; might consider giving a local store a call next week. Hopefully nothing else happens meanwhile.


----------



## Chungus

Hi! Does anyone know if you can re-adopt the same villager? Ex. I relinquish a specific villager to a friend, and when I have space again take him back?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Chungus said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if you can re-adopt the same villager? Ex. I relinquish a specific villager to a friend, and when I have space again take him back?



I’m pretty certain you can! I think people do what you are describing a lot to get villagers from the starter houses into their real houses.

from what I have read the villager you invite back even has special dialogue.


----------



## maria110

I have several questions for the knowledgeable people of this forum:

* When will the grass and deciduous trees on northern hemisphere islands stop being the hideous color that they currently are? I'm trying to decorate with a gothic theme and that color doesn't even go well with black flowers.  That color grass and trees looks bad with everything.  What were the developers thinking?  Autumn is beautiful in real life.

* On my one island, I don't have a sisterly villager and I don't really want one, except maybe Reneigh (but I don't know who I'd boot for her; I adore all the ones I have at the moment).  Will the other villagers continue to give me reactions or will I stop getting them at all?  Right now, it looks like the reactions have filled the slots in order.

* Is it possible to earn a gold HHA trophy if the house is only 5 rooms (packed with stuff) or would I need to expand to have a basement?

TIA!


----------



## saucySheep

maria110 said:


> I have several questions for the knowledgeable people of this forum:
> 
> * When will the grass and deciduous trees on northern hemisphere islands stop being the hideous color that they currently are? I'm trying to decorate with a gothic theme and that color doesn't even go well with black flowers.  That color grass and trees looks bad with everything.  What were the developers thinking?  Autumn is beautiful in real life.
> 
> * On my one island, I don't have a sisterly villager and I don't really want one, except maybe Reneigh (but I don't know who I'd boot for her; I adore all the ones I have at the moment).  Will the other villagers continue to give me reactions or will I stop getting them at all?  Right now, it looks like the reactions have filled the slots in order.
> 
> * Is it possible to earn a gold HHA trophy if the house is only 5 rooms (packed with stuff) or would I need to expand to have a basement?
> 
> TIA!


i think around VERY later october/mid november is when they become a lovely red. you might try time-traveling to that date if you dislike the current color. (personally i agree. i hate the gross dead-orange color. ew.)

If you have all of the reactions, then you can go ahead and just be missing one personality and it'll be ok because right now there are only 5 reactions you can learn from each personality type. they may add more in the future but right now it's ok. so, if you have all of the reactions learned from sisterly villagers, then you technically won't need sisterly type anymore. use this link if it still doesn't make sense and hopefully it'll clear things up for you: https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Reactions_(New_Horizons)

it might help to get a basement and decorate it to get the gold hha trophy. i'm not sure if the other 5 rooms will cut it, even if it's decorated nicely. in the meantime, some helpful tips to get more hha points is to: make most of the furniture the same color (i did white), make sure you have 'essential' furniture (bed, bath, closet, stuff like that) and make sure you have a lot of variety in your furniture (not a bunch of toasters everywhere). it may also help to make sure there's nothing left lying on the floor and no furniture facing the wall or the hha will call you out on it.

hope this helps


----------



## Insanidee

Can you only redeem one voucher at a time?


----------



## VexTheHex

If I end up with a villager moving out fully on Halloween, will the villagers on the Mystery Islands be dressed up for Halloween? 

 I was trying to get someone out and someone else fully moved in before or on Halloween, but it kept picking the wrong people.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Do balloons show up when gates are open?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Do balloons show up when gates are open?


If you have *no* visitors while your gates are open, balloons will still spawn.


----------



## Livia

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Do balloons show up when gates are open?



yes, but not when you have visitors


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

TheSillyPuppy said:


> If you have *no* visitors while your gates are open, balloons will still spawn.



Ok got it.That makes sense. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on any XD


----------



## Bekaa

How does one get photos of your villagers? The framed kind. I can’t figure that out. Also, how does one get posters of villagers?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bekaa said:


> How does one get photos of your villagers? The framed kind. I can’t figure that out. Also, how does one get posters of villagers?


1. Refer to Part 3 of 7 in this friendship guide. @Sharksheep's guide is also really well-written! 




__





						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




2. If you go to Harv's Island for Photopia, you can enter decorating mode inside Harv's studio then call your current villagers to act as models in the photoshoot. If you have Amiibos, I think you can also invite them to act as models, too, though I haven't tried this myself. When you return to your island and visit the Nook Stop/use the Nook Shopping app, there will be a tab labeled *Posters*, and the posters can be ordered thereafter.


----------



## Bekaa

TheSillyPuppy said:


> 1. Refer to Part 3 of 7 in this friendship guide. @Sharksheep's guide is also really well-written!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If you go to Harv's Island for Photopia, you can enter decorating mode inside Harv's studio then call your current villagers to act as models in the photoshoot. If you have Amiibos, I think you can also invite them to act as models, too, though I haven't tried this myself. When you return to your island and visit the Nook Stop/use the Nook Shopping app, there will be a tab labeled *Posters*, and the posters can be ordered thereafter.


Thank you so much! This is really helpful!


----------



## Queenno

Does anyone have any tips to catch a mahi-mahi and a giant trevally ? I am trying so hard but since the resetting of my Island (september) I did not see any fish near the deck and I am really desperate. In my previous Island I had the long deck but now I have the short one and I hope it does not prevent fish to appear ?? I used many many fish bait, I even went to a mystery island  thinking I would be more successful but... no


----------



## Mr_Persona

So l went on my sister's island and played a little and even though she plays the game on a family conosle, she won't let me play the game with my own character. So l went on my sister's account and played for 4 min and got off. Now l caught 3 new bugs on her account and donated them. After that l saved and quit. Here is the question, will the game tell you when the last time you played on the character in game? Need to know because she hasn't played the game in 3 months or 4. And l don't want to get caught. Also another question, do you think she will find out about the donation of the bugs and might get suspicious?


----------



## Wickel

Mr_Persona said:


> So l went on my sister's island and played a little and even though she plays the game on a family conosle, she won't let me play the game with my own character. So l went on my sister's account and played for 4 min and got off. Now l caught 3 new bugs on her account and donated them. After that l saved and quit. Here is the question, will the game tell you when the last time you played on the character in game? Need to know because she hasn't played the game in 3 months or 4. And l don't want to get caught. Also another question, do you think she will find out about the donation of the bugs and might get suspicious?



Hi, no the game won't _exactly _tell you when you last played. However, your villagers after a while will tell you "it's been x months since we last talked!", now if she'd play next week for example they might just tell her "it's been a week since we last talked!" 
Also, she _might_ get suspicious about the bugs because most likely she wasn't able to catch those a few months ago. But only if she has a really good memory of what she caught. 

Why won't she let you make your own character? If it's a family console, why don't you just create one? Nothing she can do about it, especially since she hasn't played in a while!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Myrthella said:


> Hi, no the game won't _exactly _tell you when you last played. However, your villagers after a while will tell you "it's been x months since we last talked!", now if she'd play next week for example they might just tell her "it's been a week since we last talked!"
> Also, she _might_ get suspicious about the bugs because most likely she wasn't able to catch those a few months ago. But only if she has a really good memory of what she caught.
> 
> Why won't she let you make your own character? If it's a family console, why don't you just create one? Nothing she can do about it, especially since she hasn't played in a while!


Hmm no she doesn't have a good memory. So l guess the bug part is good. But if she does get suspicious about it and think it was me, l might just say that l needed to go on her account to see her character so l can draw her. Then l will say that l wanted to help out with the bugs since she hasn't played in October and September and hardly August.
I haven't talked to her villagers when l played, but if that still matters then l think l will still be safe from the villagers because ik she won't be back on anytime soon.

But yes l would like my iwn character. And l told her 6 times over the past months that l wanted to play on NH with my own character with my friends and l also mentioned that l promise that l won't have anyone over on her island. But she still said no. And if l did created a character...l wouldn't know where to put my house on her island because she still hasn't finished it. Also another reason, she will get very angry. But ty for the answers! I shouldn't have to worry then


----------



## Bcat

So...I was lazy and didn’t play for the entire month of October. If I tt back to the beginning of the month, can I still buy the Halloween skintones? They’re permanent additions to the game, right?


----------



## Mick

Bcat said:


> So...I was lazy and didn’t play for the entire month of October. If I tt back to the beginning of the month, can I still buy the Halloween skintones? They’re permanent additions to the game, right?



My main character can still change skin tones on November 1st, and I checked with my second player who is still able to buy the skin tones from the nook stop. As far as I can tell they're permanent, and you wouldn't need to tt for it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Will an upcoming birthday keep a villager from being picked by a camper? I have Phoebe in my parent’s camp and they want lucky OUT but I want to make sure I’m not doing a fool’s errand (as his bday is on the 4th)

Edit: answered my own question! Lucky is going!


----------



## Jade_Amell

When do the trees actually go red? I don't want to time travel but it's Nov. 1st and the trees are still sickly yellow...><


----------



## Ginkgo

Jade_Amell said:


> When do the trees actually go red? I don't want to time travel but it's Nov. 1st and the trees are still sickly yellow...><


It's very gradual and since fall season includes the month of November, there's essentially still an entire month left so they won't turn that bright red color until much later on. I just tt'ed around for you and it wasn't until around the 18th that some of the trees were that intense shade of red and the remaining ones brown with a few yellow ones left, which also pretty much corresponds to the way it was in New Leaf, where fruit trees would turn red on the 18th stat. So you'd have to wait until late November I'm afraid


----------



## Jade_Amell

Ginkgo said:


> It's very gradual and since fall season includes the month of November, there's essentially still an entire month left so they won't turn that bright red color until much later on. I just tt'ed around for you and it wasn't until around the 18th that some of the trees were that intense shade of red and the remaining ones brown with a few yellow ones left, which also pretty much corresponds to the way it was in New Leaf, where fruit trees would turn red on the 18th stat. So you'd have to wait until late November I'm afraid




Thank you!!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Partly just as distraction, but also because of a recent disappointment in a campsite villager, I have been time traveling a bit day by day to find another campsite villager. If I travel back to today,  how does that effect the count since last camper? Does it count for the number of days I skip over? Or does it go back to being how ever many days since the campsite villager I had in normal time (ie - if I had a camper on Sunday, and time travel from next Sunday back to this past Monday what will my chance of having a camper be? 0% or 20%.

I feel like I should know this, or should have read it before. But cannot remember, and hoping someone knows. Also hope my question makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Ok quick question. Can a villager move in the same day a villager asked to move out? Like today Genji asked to move and I said yes, would I be able to invite another villager in today? thanks


----------



## crimisakitty

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Ok quick question. Can a villager move in the same day a villager asked to move out? Like today Genji asked to move and I said yes, would I be able to invite another villager in today? thanks


no, you won't be able to invite another villager until genji has moved out and his plot is open.


----------



## oranje

Hello! I just came back to Bell Tree after a few years of playing New Leaf and I'm new to online trading for New Horizons. Is there a trading guide for newbies here ( like how to trade online, how best to protect your island, ect)?


----------



## mirukushake

What happens to nicknames and custom catchphrases when you change the game language? Do they stay the same?


----------



## Miss Misty

oranje said:


> Hello! I just came back to Bell Tree after a few years of playing New Leaf and I'm new to online trading for New Horizons. Is there a trading guide for newbies here ( like how to trade online, how best to protect your island, ect)?


I don't know if there's a dedicated guide, but this is something you could get away with making your own board to discuss. 

My suggestion to protect your island would be to wall off your beaches (including the secret beach) if you don't trust people. With the diving update, people can jump off your dock and swim around to find an access point. 

If you made a board, people who are more well-versed in trading than I am would be able to pass along their advice as well.


----------



## jamiesmile321

Ok, so this requires a bit of a story. Back in the spring when I was first starting off my island, a villager asked to move out. At the time, I didn't want him to leave and I said no. I also remember reading somewhere that when you told a villager to stay, they wouldn't be the one to ask you to leave the next time. Fast forward to now, I'm trying to get my perfect villagers. He's one of the only villagers left on my island that I don't 100% love, and I want him to move out. I've been ignoring him and hoping that he leaves, but it just hasn't been happening. I was thinking about this recently and realized that he's the only villager on my  island that has never asked to move out since. 3 or 4 villagers have moved out since he asked. So my question is: do I need to ask someone else to stay before I can kick him out, or will it just happen on its own?


----------



## Ginkgo

jamiesmile321 said:


> Ok, so this requires a bit of a story. Back in the spring when I was first starting off my island, a villager asked to move out. At the time, I didn't want him to leave and I said no. I also remember reading somewhere that when you told a villager to stay, they wouldn't be the one to ask you to leave the next time. Fast forward to now, I'm trying to get my perfect villagers. He's one of the only villagers left on my island that I don't 100% love, and I want him to move out. I've been ignoring him and hoping that he leaves, but it just hasn't been happening. I was thinking about this recently and realized that he's the only villager on my  island that has never asked to move out since. 3 or 4 villagers have moved out since he asked. So my question is: do I need to ask someone else to stay before I can kick him out, or will it just happen on its own?


So from what I'm gathering, you've never asked another villager to stay and have moved each of them out? Then according to some sources I've read over just now, that particular villager you want out will not ask you again until you've told another one to stay. If you're a time traveller, you can force this to happen quite quickly by tt-ing a certain amount. If you aren't, you would have to wait organically until someone you want to stay asks to move. Do keep in mind that after telling somebody to stay, there's a 5-day cooldown in which nobody can ask to move, so that's another week of waiting if you do it in real time. 
The chances of the game then choosing the villager you'd actually want to move are also determined by the friendship level, so I'd recommend not talking to them as much - but still talking occaisonally, as I've heard that long periods of ignoring will lead to them "deactivating" their pings, although I don't know if that's true - while simultaneously working on raising the friendship of all your other villagers. This just makes it more likely for the game to pick the one you want faster, which helps those who don't time travel to not wait an obscene amount.


----------



## jamiesmile321

Ginkgo said:


> So from what I'm gathering, you've never asked another villager to stay and have moved each of them out? Then according to some sources I've read over just now, that particular villager you want out will not ask you again until you've told another one to stay. If you're a time traveller, you can force this to happen quite quickly by tt-ing a certain amount. If you aren't, you would have to wait organically until someone you want to stay asks to move. Do keep in mind that after telling somebody to stay, there's a 5-day cooldown in which nobody can ask to move, so that's another week of waiting if you do it in real time.
> The chances of the game then choosing the villager you'd actually want to move are also determined by the friendship level, so I'd recommend not talking to them as much - but still talking occaisonally, as I've heard that long periods of ignoring will lead to them "deactivating" their pings, although I don't know if that's true - while simultaneously working on raising the friendship of all your other villagers. This just makes it more likely for the game to pick the one you want faster, which helps those who don't time travel to not wait an obscene amount.



Ok, thank you! I'm not a time traveller, so I'll just ask another villager to stay when they ask to move out.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I always write this type of question  even though the answer is usually just bad luck.  But is there anything but plain bad luck that can keep a villager from being selected to move out by a camper? I’ve had every villager selected multiple times except for one today (and it happens to be the one I want to move out). I feel like I am cursed/ going crazy


----------



## Ginkgo

WaileaNoRei said:


> I always write this type of question  even though the answer is usually just bad luck.  But is there anything but plain bad luck that can keep a villager from being selected to move out by a camper? I’ve had every villager selected multiple times except for one today (and it happens to be the one I want to move out). I feel like I am cursed/ going crazy


That one really is pure chance. It doesn't seem like the friendship level affects which one gets picked like it does when they move out through a ping. I'm sorry for your bad luck, I was in a similar situation and it took literally half the day LOL. If you want to have another go and aren't opposed to tt'ing, you could always go back in time to keep the camper there and keep trying - that is, if you didn't finish the conversation about moving someone out already.


----------



## Sharksheep

WaileaNoRei said:


> I always write this type of question  even though the answer is usually just bad luck.  But is there anything but plain bad luck that can keep a villager from being selected to move out by a camper? I’ve had every villager selected multiple times except for one today (and it happens to be the one I want to move out). I feel like I am cursed/ going crazy



It's just pure chance. Friendship doesn't have an impact but you can try to increase the chances of the correct villager to be picked by holding onto a villager you want to keep housing kits. The camper will never pick that villager.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Sharksheep said:


> It's just pure chance. Friendship doesn't have an impact but you can try to increase the chances of the correct villager to be picked by holding onto a villager you want to keep housing kits. The camper will never pick that villager.



I was pretty sure it was bad luck. I have time traveled to earlier in the day just to make myself feel less rushed. I have been playing (well mindlessly clicking A while doing other stuff for about 10 hours) the housing kit is a good idea! It at least increases my odds, so I will take it. Thank you! Sometimes I just need a sanity check, so thank you @Ginkgo and @Sharksheep !!

(wish me luck in my personal hell...   )

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2020



WaileaNoRei said:


> I was pretty sure it was bad luck. I have time traveled to earlier in the day just to make myself feel less rushed. I have been playing (well mindlessly clicking A while doing other stuff for about 10 hours) the housing kit is a good idea! It at least increases my odds, so I will take it. Thank you! Sometimes I just need a sanity check, so thank you @Ginkgo and @Sharksheep !!
> 
> (wish me luck in my personal hell...   )



Ahahahahahhahhahahahhahjahahahjajajabjaahhahahaha

literally the next try she suggested the villager I wanted to let go. Classic!


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Nefarious

Mezzanine said:


> Does anyone know where to find those little pixel sprites of AC villagers that people use in their signatures? I found a tumblr blog that archives them but they save as webp files, so they're rendered useless



These two blogs have them as .gif. I haven't seen them in any other file type anywhere else. If you need them as .png I would recommend using an online gif to png converter. Blog 1 Blog 2


----------



## kiwikenobi

Is there a list anywhere that shows exactly which seasonal DIYS are available during which days of the year? I've seen lists of all DIYS, but none of them sort them by season, they're usually alphabetical, which doesn't help me know if I have all of the DIYS for the season, since they don't all start with the same words or letters. And some of the lists I've seen have just been outright wrong. So does anyone know a good place to look to be able to see if I got all of the time-sensitive DIY recipes from balloons so that I know if I can stop farming them? ^o^;>


----------



## Sharksheep

kiwikenobi said:


> Is there a list anywhere that shows exactly which seasonal DIYS are available during which days of the year? I've seen lists of all DIYS, but none of them sort them by season, they're usually alphabetical, which doesn't help me know if I have all of the DIYS for the season, since they don't all start with the same words or letters. And some of the lists I've seen have just been outright wrong. So does anyone know a good place to look to be able to see if I got all of the time-sensitive DIY recipes from balloons so that I know if I can stop farming them? ^o^;>



Each seasonal diy sets are available when the seasonal mats for them are available so you can search by the materials. Nookazon has a diy section that you can filter by sets. Animal crossing world has articles for some of the season sets.

 Young spring bamboo
Maple leaf
Cherry blossom
Mushroom
Acorn and pine cones
Snowflakes
Summer shells


----------



## Coconutland

Hi Guys, I haven’t been playing ACNH that’s much lately and wanted to know if villagers are able to crafts mush recipes, I’ve played on and off last couple of days and none of my villagers have crafted any.


----------



## Sharksheep

Coconutland said:


> Hi Guys, I haven’t been playing ACNH that’s much lately and wanted to know if villagers are able to crafts mush recipes, I’ve played on and off last couple of days and none of my villagers have crafted any.



You can only get the mush recipes from popping balloons


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Mick

Mezzanine said:


> When is mushroom season ending?



As far as I know, they're only available this month, so it ends when November does!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

kiwikenobi said:


> Is there a list anywhere that shows exactly which seasonal DIYS are available during which days of the year? I've seen lists of all DIYS, but none of them sort them by season, they're usually alphabetical, which doesn't help me know if I have all of the DIYS for the season, since they don't all start with the same words or letters. And some of the lists I've seen have just been outright wrong. So does anyone know a good place to look to be able to see if I got all of the time-sensitive DIY recipes from balloons so that I know if I can stop farming them? ^o^;>



This page https://gamewith.net/animal-crossing-new-horizons/article/show/17564  seems to have all the dates.


----------



## anne_713

Is it possible to get a perfectly centered resident services and airport?


----------



## globug

So I wanted to know how I should go abo it doing something. I got 10 villagers but I suddenly changed my mind and wanna get Raymond. Since there is no card for him, would the easiest way to get him is to invite him from someone elses town? But if I dont have any open plots what should I do? Would I just have to hope that having a villager move out will correlate with someone having their raymond moving out too?


----------



## Miss Misty

anne_713 said:


> Is it possible to get a perfectly centered resident services and airport?


Yes. It'll require some luck when resetting, but a lot of people have managed to do it.



globug said:


> So I wanted to know how I should go abo it doing something. I got 10 villagers but I suddenly changed my mind and wanna get Raymond. Since there is no card for him, would the easiest way to get him is to invite him from someone elses town? But if I dont have any open plots what should I do? Would I just have to hope that having a villager move out will correlate with someone having their raymond moving out too?


Yeah, pretty much. Raymond is on sale basically every day on sites like Nookazon, but you're going to be paying a pretty penny for him. You may be able to arrange for someone with a cycling town to hold him for you, but there's no guarantee.

Another thing you can try is the campsite method, if you're willing to go without a smug for a long time (can go faster if you TT). If you lack a personality type, the game will give you campsite villagers that correspond to that type more frequently. From there, you can reset mid-dialogue until he picks a villager you want to get rid of.


----------



## Sharksheep

anne_713 said:


> Is it possible to get a perfectly centered resident services and airport?



Yes, you can see some of the possible maps in the share your island map thread. Some people care able the distance between the airport and the resident services too because it can be hard to decorate if there's not enough space between the two of them.


----------



## skarmoury

So the previous owner of Genji gave him a ton of clothes, at first I thought it was just a bathrobe, which was funny, but later on found he frequently wore a jester cap, insta muscle suit, and fishing vest.

Anyway I just wanted to ask, is there any way to remove these clothes from his wardrobe? I've been gifting him some misty tees and after-school jacket because i heard you can push out other clothings but idk if I'm doing it right lol.

Also, if I gift more of the same clothing, are they more likely to wear it? Like if I gift 1 misty tee and 30 after-school jackets, is he more likely to wear the jacket than the tee?

Thanks to anyone who can answer/help!


----------



## Sharksheep

skarmoury said:


> So the previous owner of Genji gave him a ton of clothes, at first I thought it was just a bathrobe, which was funny, but later on found he frequently wore a jester cap, insta muscle suit, and fishing vest.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to ask, is there any way to remove these clothes from his wardrobe? I've been gifting him some misty tees and after-school jacket because i heard you can push out other clothings but idk if I'm doing it right lol.
> 
> Also, if I gift more of the same clothing, are they more likely to wear it? Like if I gift 1 misty tee and 30 after-school jackets, is he more likely to wear the jacket than the tee?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can answer/help!



It's 24 outfits in their wardrobe so you can push out the old stuff eventually. Some of it might end up displayed in his house so you'll have to gift him furniture. He is probably more likely to wear one outfit if there are duplicates.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Sharksheep

Mezzanine said:


> I feel like I haven't gotten new stuff in Nook's Cranny in forever. Is this another situation where you can't get all the furniture in the game without trading?



Nooks will always have the same colort variant of that item. So if you have the red cute set, it will always be the red cute set in nooks. You cam get other colors from villagers, balloons, shaking trees, and helping Wisp.


----------



## Gunner

Might be in the wrong place (sorry if so) but could someone here produce a flag design for me? I'd be able to pay with either NMT, bells or other in game items


----------



## Sharksheep

Gunner said:


> Might be in the wrong place (sorry if so) but could someone here produce a flag design for me? I'd be able to pay with either NMT, bells or other in game items



There's a few shops in the Able Sisters subform that do flag commissions or you can make your own thread looking to commission someone. The most popular currency right now is TBT though.





__





						Able Sisters
					

Discuss, sell, request, and trade patterns in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Post your designs in the Pattern Gallery sub-forum.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

This might be a stupid question, but...is the mermaid series DIYs only available during the summer months? I've been getting my scallops, and the only thing Pascal has given me in the last couple of months have been pearls, and I still need to finish my Mermaid series...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> This might be a stupid question, but...is the mermaid series DIYs only available during the summer months? I've been getting my scallops, and the only thing Pascal has given me in the last couple of months have been pearls, and I still need to finish my Mermaid series...


I don’t think the mermaid series is summer only (I think people in the Southern Hemisphere were also able to get recipes). I have heard if you have catalogued any of the mermaid furniture, then you won’t get the recipe for it from pascal. If you’d have not ever owned the furniture for the recipes you are missing, then I suppose it just could be really bad luck, but a couple of months seems really long for bad luck. How many recipes are you missing?


----------



## Sharksheep

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> This might be a stupid question, but...is the mermaid series DIYs only available during the summer months? I've been getting my scallops, and the only thing Pascal has given me in the last couple of months have been pearls, and I still need to finish my Mermaid series...





WaileaNoRei said:


> I don’t think the mermaid series is summer only (I think people in the Southern Hemisphere were also able to get recipes). I have heard if you have catalogued any of the mermaid furniture, then you won’t get the recipe for it from pascal. If you’d have not ever owned the furniture for the recipes you are missing, then I suppose it just could be really bad luck, but a couple of months seems really long for bad luck. How many recipes are you missing?



You are probably getting bad luck. It took me a while to get them all. If you have extra characters on your island, they can also fish for scallops and maybe they can get the recipes you are missing from him.

They fixed the bug issue where if you catalog the crafted mermaid items you don't get the DIY. This was fixed in the last major update if I recall correctly.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Sharksheep said:


> You are probably getting bad luck. It took me a while to get them all. If you have extra characters on your island, they can also fish for scallops and maybe they can get the recipes you are missing from him.
> 
> They fixed the bug issue where if you catalog the crafted mermaid items you don't get the DIY. This was fixed in the last major update if I recall correctly.



that’s great to know, thanks! I remember seeing that that glitch existed, but missed the part where they fixed it. Even while I was typing I was thinking it was weird they had not yet fixed it, so glad to see I was wrong! You always have the best info!


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

> xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:
> This might be a stupid question, but...is the mermaid series DIYs only available during the summer months? I've been getting my scallops, and the only thing Pascal has given me in the last couple of months have been pearls, and I still need to finish my Mermaid series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaileaNoRei said:
> I don’t think the mermaid series is summer only (I think people in the Southern Hemisphere were also able to get recipes). I have heard if you have catalogued any of the mermaid furniture, then you won’t get the recipe for it from pascal. If you’d have not ever owned the furniture for the recipes you are missing, then I suppose it just could be really bad luck, but a couple of months seems really long for bad luck. How many recipes are you missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are probably getting bad luck. It took me a while to get them all. If you have extra characters on your island, they can also fish for scallops and maybe they can get the recipes you are missing from him.
> 
> They fixed the bug issue where if you catalog the crafted mermaid items you don't get the DIY. This was fixed in the last major update if I recall correctly.
Click to expand...

Good to know. I'm missing about 6 items from the Mermaid series.


----------



## bunyip360

Is there a thread for dream address sharing?


----------



## Nefarious

bunyip360 said:


> Is there a thread for dream address sharing?



Yup, it's over at The Airport boards.




__





						The Dream Address Thread
					

The Dream Address Thread  The Dream Suite was released in an update for Animal Crossing: New Horizons on July 30th 2020. This feature allows you to visit other players islands, or for other players to visit your island, without having to play with them directly. The island you or others will see...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## maria110

If your household has two Switches but only one family Nintendo Online account, can you still have a dream address for each Switch?  
Thanks!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

maria110 said:


> If your household has two Switches but only one family Nintendo Online account, can you still have a dream address for each Switch?
> Thanks!


Yes, you can: one for each island! I’ve since converted to a solo NSO account (my family doesn’t really play online) but I’ve had the two DAs in my signature since late July.


----------



## Bluelady

Are meteor showers programmed to land on a specific date? 

I'm currently TT and noticed something. Last week on Dec. 20 and 21 Isabelle notified me that there would be a meteor shower on both those nights. This week , I TT'ed backwards to Dec. 16 and worked my way up to Dec. 20 again, when Isabelle notified me that there would be a meteor shower.


----------



## Sharksheep

Bluelady said:


> Are meteor showers programmed to land on a specific date?
> 
> I'm currently TT and noticed something. Last week on Dec. 20 and 21 Isabelle notified me that there would be a meteor shower on both those nights. This week , I TT'ed backwards to Dec. 16 and worked my way up to Dec. 20 again, when Isabelle notified me that there would be a meteor shower.



Yes, every island has a weather seed that's set in stone once you create your island. You will have stars on that exact date and they will fall at the exactly the same time down to the second. You can use this website to figure out what your weather seed is so you know when to check your game if Celeste is going to show up that night.



			MeteoNook Alpha


----------



## oranje

Is there a list of fish/diving animals that have unique cages or are cage-less? I know the snapping turtle and the horseshoe crab don't have cages, but not sure if others do.


----------



## Sharksheep

oranje said:


> Is there a list of fish/diving animals that have unique cages or are cage-less? I know the snapping turtle and the horseshoe crab don't have cages, but not sure if others do.



Villagerdb has pictures of what the creatures look like when placed down.


----------



## oranje

Sharksheep said:


> Villagerdb has pictures of what the creatures look like when placed down.



Thank you so much!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Is there confirmed information about maple leaf spawn rates when you're alone on your island compared to when you have visitors over?


----------



## rezberri

can the Spooky DIY furniture be a hot item at Nook's Cranny? i've seen the Mermaid Series and other craftable furniture, but i haven't rly checked every day to see everything that's available.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Nefarious

Mezzanine said:


> View attachment 336305
> 
> I accidentally put down a path in the bridge corner. Is there seriously no way to remove it???



You should be able to remove it by placing down the grass pattern while in island designer mode. If you can't get it from that angle, remove the one stone fencing and try from that side.


----------



## Ginkgo

rezberri said:


> can the Spooky DIY furniture be a hot item at Nook's Cranny? i've seen the Mermaid Series and other craftable furniture, but i haven't rly checked every day to see everything that's available.


I've tried searching for information but all I could find were from people on reddit claiming that the hot item gets randomly drawn from all learned DIY recipes across ALL residents (so including secondary/tertiary/etc. player characters), BUT that it can never be a seasonal item, like those seasonal wreaths that villagers take down when the season has passed, and I guess the spooky set counts as that too since it gets displayed in the Nook's seasonal item spot during October. I know random users on reddit are not the most reliable source but it's all I found, I've not checked the hot items myself ever, sorry :-(


----------



## Serabee

Does anyone remember what dates the Handmade Cape and Crown were available to order in the game? I've given all mine away at this point and wanna TT back to order some more 
Stitches just moved in and he needs them


----------



## xlisapisa

Serabee said:


> Does anyone remember what dates the Handmade Cape and Crown were available to order in the game? I've given all mine away at this point and wanna TT back to order some more
> Stitches just moved in and he needs them


I believe it was for international children’s day, which was June 1st. If I’m not mistaken I think you had all the way until June 30th to purchase the two items!


----------



## ratpunk222

ive got a villager in boxes, if i were to travel a single day forward will a random one move in? when do randos move in after somone moves out? 
i was tting to get someone to move out and forgot to change back to my correct date lol


----------



## Nefarious

ratpunk222 said:


> ive got a villager in boxes, if i were to travel a single day forward will a random one move in? when do randos move in after somone moves out?
> i was tting to get someone to move out and forgot to change back to my correct date lol



A day after someone is in boxes the plot will be empty. Moving a day after that will have a chance of having someone random move in. TTing backwards count as one day forward, so if you TT back to the right date while a plot is open, there's a chance a rando will move in.


----------



## ratpunk222

NefariousKing said:


> A day after someone is in boxes the plot will be empty. Moving a day after that will have a chance of having someone random move in. TTing backwards count as one day forward, so if you TT back to the right date while a plot is open, there's a chance a rando will move in.


thank you! its my first time using tt so im still learning the ins and outs


----------



## rezberri

Ginkgo said:


> I've tried searching for information but all I could find were from people on reddit claiming that the hot item gets randomly drawn from all learned DIY recipes across ALL residents (so including secondary/tertiary/etc. player characters), BUT that it can never be a seasonal item, like those seasonal wreaths that villagers take down when the season has passed, and I guess the spooky set counts as that too since it gets displayed in the Nook's seasonal item spot during October. I know random users on reddit are not the most reliable source but it's all I found, I've not checked the hot items myself ever, sorry :-(


omg thank u so much for responding i had honestly thought my question was a lost cause oop- i didnt even know where to start for trying to google this so im so happy someone was more crafty than me haha. again, thank u for this rly informative response!!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Is it possible to have more than one island on the same switch with this new save data feature?


----------



## Khaelis

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Is it possible to have more than one island on the same switch with this new save data feature?



No.


----------



## Livia

How do I check my catalog with nook link?


----------



## Ginkgo

Livia said:


> How do I check my catalog with nook link?


They haven't released the new update for the NSO app yet so that feature isn't available right now. They said they would update it in "late November", whatever date that may mean. It's also currently only talked about on the japanese Nintendo website, so it may take even longer for us to get


----------



## SugarMage

Can visitors purchase art from Redd? He showed up with multiple pieces of legit art today so I wondered about it~


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

SugarMage said:


> Can visitors purchase art from Redd? He showed up with multiple pieces of legit art today so I wondered about it~


Yes, they can! My S/O and I do this all the time, and there are frequently threads in The Airport (AC:NH Online) where folks host so others can visit and purchase something from Redd.


----------



## Sharksheep

SugarMage said:


> Can visitors purchase art from Redd? He showed up with multiple pieces of legit art today so I wondered about it~


 Yup! You can purchase art only once a day no matter whose island you purchase art on.


----------



## SugarMage

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Yes, they can! My S/O and I do this all the time, and there are frequently threads in The Airport (AC:NH Online) where folks host so others can visit and purchase something from Redd.





Sharksheep said:


> Yup! You can purchase art only once a day no matter whose island you purchase art on.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Mumchkin

Hi all, I'm sorry if this was already covered, but I didn't see it. 
I put my campsite up on the top tier. I'm working on something that I will need 2 ramps for. I feel silly asking, but If I remove the stairs that go to the campsite, will I still get visitors there?


----------



## Khaelis

Mumchkin said:


> Hi all, I'm sorry if this was already covered, but I didn't see it.
> I put my campsite up on the top tier. I'm working on something that I will need 2 ramps for. I feel silly asking, but If I remove the stairs that go to the campsite, will I still get visitors there?



Yes, you'll just need to use a step ladder to reach it until you put up an incline.


----------



## Bekaa

What is the Pocket Camp phone case?  I just purchased it w NMTs and don’t know what it supposed to do.


----------



## Roxxy

Bekaa said:


> What is the Pocket Camp phone case?  I just purchased it w NMTs and don’t know what it supposed to do.


Just got it myself. I think it is sadly just a decorative item. Very disappointed if that is all it is.


----------



## JKDOS

Can someone link me to the game reset guide? Not sure if there is one, but I thought I remember someone putting one together. It should contain some kind of useful info such as the importance of airport colors, as-well-as a few other unchangeable aspects.


----------



## Miss Misty

JKDOS said:


> Can someone link me to the game reset guide? Not sure if there is one, but I thought I remember someone putting one together. It should contain some kind of useful info such as the importance of airport colors, as-well-as a few other unchangeable aspects.


I can't find a full guide about restarting, but I did find this image that has all the different color groupings of NMT furniture. And this thread has a guide to which native and sister flowers you can expect. And come to think of it the entire Are You Still Happy With... series of threads has a lot of info about what all of the unchangeable aspects are, even if it doesn't provide a full visual guide for all of them.


----------



## JKDOS

Miss Misty said:


> I can't find a full guide about restarting, but I did find this image that has all the different color groupings of NMT furniture. And this thread has a guide to which native and sister flowers you can expect. And come to think of it the entire Are You Still Happy With... series of threads has a lot of info about what all of the unchangeable aspects are, even if it doesn't provide a full visual guide for all of them.



Thanks for that. I found the importance of airport colors 









						Animal Crossing: New Horizons - Your Airport's Color Could Determine Other Item Colors
					

It's possible that your airport's color in New Horizons could dictate the color of your Nook Miles items, according to one Redditor.




					www.gamespot.com


----------



## Bekaa

Roxxy said:


> Just got it myself. I think it is sadly just a decorative item. Very disappointed if that is all it is.


I agree. Disappointing.


----------



## Livia

Is it possible to have no visiting npc? My second island is only 1 or 2 stars so no KK today, and I can't find any of the other visitors. I've checked the beaches, the plaza, and I had CJ and Flick this week so I know its not them. Maybe Saharah is really well hidden, but I can't find her. I've also talked to my villagers to see if they mention anyone, but no


----------



## Miss Misty

Livia said:


> Is it possible to have no visiting npc? My second island is only 1 or 2 stars so no KK today, and I can't find any of the other visitors. I've checked the beaches, the plaza, and I had CJ and Flick this week so I know its not them. Maybe Saharah is really well hidden, but I can't find her. I've also talked to my villagers to see if they mention anyone, but no


Since it's a weekend it's possible it "rolled" Wisp or Celeste tonight. I'm pretty sure that regardless of whether you've unlocked K.K., the regular NPC rotation won't go on the weekend.


----------



## greentea

hi there! when you have a villager in boxes and someone invites them to their island when that person left the villager is normally already gone! and the house says ive moved out. Is this still the case or has that glitch been fixed? I just let someone invite a villager and the person is not responding to me anymore but i'm worried because the villager is still in boxes on my island  i havent traded a villager in months so i'm just  hoping this changed or something.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

greentea said:


> hi there! when you have a villager in boxes and someone invites them to their island when that person left the villager is normally already gone! and the house says ive moved out. Is this still the case or has that glitch been fixed? I just let someone invite a villager and the person is not responding to me anymore but i'm worried because the villager is still in boxes on my island  i havent traded a villager in months so i'm just  hoping this changed or something.



The "Moved Out" glitch has been patched for months.

What do you mean when you say "is still in boxes"? Because seeing the "Moved Out" message is normal when a villager is invited. It's a fail-safe to prevent multiple people from inviting the same villager. 

If the "Moved Out" message is displayed and you're unable to go into the house, then the villager will move out tomorrow normally. If you can still go into the house and talk to the villager even after the guest has left and you have also exited the house, then something like a communication error occurred and the adoption didn't complete properly.


----------



## greentea

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> The "Moved Out" glitch has been patched for months.
> 
> What do you mean when you say "is still in boxes"? Because seeing the "Moved Out" message is normal when a villager is invited. It's a fail-safe to prevent multiple people from inviting the same villager.
> 
> If the "Moved Out" message is displayed and you're unable to go into the house, then the villager will move out tomorrow normally. If you can still go into the house and talk to the villager even after the guest has left and you have also exited the house, then something like a communication error occurred and the adoption didn't complete properly.



The latter happened the guest went into the house and was there for a while but they left normally said thanks and went to my airport but i loaded the game up again after a few minutes and my villager is still in boxes... i just have no idea what happened so i was hoping    that IDK there was any other explanation because I can't get in contact with the person anymore . I just wanted to know if any recent villager traders had this happen because there was no disconnect error at all!! Thank you though!


----------



## Le Ham

Yo is it normal that my uchi, who has a starter house that I have heavily modified by giving her replacement furniture, has just recently started to put her original starter furniture back for no reason? This has only happened since the update, and I don't believe I gave her anything before seeing it happen the first time. I have also never given her any furniture that resembles her starter furniture, so it has to be the starter furniture I'm seeing.

The first time I visited her house after the update landed, she had placed her wooden-block chair in the corner of the room (not in the "chair" spot next to the table). I then gifted her a watering can, so the watering can took the place where the chair was, and now she has replaced the wooden dresser I gave her back in like May with her old wooden-block dresser.

Does this mean villagers can now replace furniture other than misc. items at will? Alternatively, is this maybe something they're doing in response to a season change? I'd make a thread for this, but don't know if there's just something I'm not aware of that already exists


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Need help finding a tarantula.  Any tips?  I need to get one for Blathers.  I’ve been trying going to MMT islands and clearing everything out.  Just getting damselflies and crickets.


----------



## Alaina

I’m sorry if this is a dumb question but are items that come in different colors/versions different from items that are customizable? For example, the climbing wall that comes in white, blue, pink and wood. Can you own any one of those and use a customization kit to get all colors, or is it different from items that are customizable?

On that note if it is different, can you complete a set just by shopping at your own Nook’s over time or is every version only available if you trade with others?


----------



## Ginkgo

GnarlyGarden said:


> Need help finding a tarantula.  Any tips?  I need to get one for Blathers.  I’ve been trying going to MMT islands and clearing everything out.  Just getting damselflies and crickets.


AFAIK Nintendo actually nerfed the spawn rates of tarantulas (or rather, raised the rates of other critters) so that people won't be able to farm tarantulas with the makeshift tarantula island so easily anymore. It's still possible, but takes a significantly longer time. Have you been chasing off all the other insects that spawn by running around the island? There will always be wharf roaches - I think that's what they're called - spawning on those rock formations near the beaches that need to be scared away in order to encourage other bugs to spawn.
If you have lots of empty and wide open spaces, you might be able to just get a tarantula on your own island by running around and looking for them, but only take your net out when you actually spot one. Other than that, your best bet is and will always be the actual tarantula island, which can be visited once a day and has a 2% chance of occuring when you're flying to a mystery island.
EDIT: also wanted to mention that the Bamboo Island remains the best choice for making a tarantula island because of it's lack of rivers. Since giant water bugs received a rate boost and are kind of hard to scare off, they often prevent tarantula spawning, but on a Bamboo Island that won't be a problem.


Alaina said:


> I’m sorry if this is a dumb question but are items that come in different colors/versions different from items that are customizable? For example, the climbing wall that comes in white, blue, pink and wood. Can you own any one of those and use a customization kit to get all colors, or is it different from items that are customizable?
> 
> On that note if it is different, can you complete a set just by shopping at your own Nook’s over time or is every version only available if you trade with others?


There are only a select few items from Nook's that allow customization, mostly furniture that has fabric on it which you can then customize to show a custom design. Things like the different climbing walls however can't be customized and have to be acquired one by one. You can get different colors via shooting down balloons, and there is a SMALL chance that they will show up in Redds boat one day, as he will be able to sell you color variants of an item different than what your Nook's sells, but the chance of it being not only the item you want but also getting it multiple times in different colorways is kept staggeringly low on purpose to encourage buying the online membership and trading with other people. So if you're fine with waiting a potential lifetime for one item in a different color, yes, it's possible with Redd and balloon hunting. But for cataloguing everything, trading is much more reliable and faster.
Nook's Cranny will never sell you a different colorway other than the one assigned to your island of any item.


----------



## KimiyoCake

Hi, anyone else experienced this? When you go on your game to start playing, but your save data or at least half the saved data is missing? I know I saved manually after putting some stuff I had in my pockets into my storage but when I started the game later on, majority of my items were still in my pockets and outside the house... and along with missing items i got from hunting balloons and the reward from Wisp D: I didn't have any pop up saying my save data was corrupted or anything... and I remember when i turned off my game before, it was on the title screen, so I know i waited before exiting the game...


----------



## Miss Misty

Le Ham said:


> Yo is it normal that my uchi, who has a starter house that I have heavily modified by giving her replacement furniture, has just recently started to put her original starter furniture back for no reason? This has only happened since the update, and I don't believe I gave her anything before seeing it happen the first time. I have also never given her any furniture that resembles her starter furniture, so it has to be the starter furniture I'm seeing.
> 
> The first time I visited her house after the update landed, she had placed her wooden-block chair in the corner of the room (not in the "chair" spot next to the table). I then gifted her a watering can, so the watering can took the place where the chair was, and now she has replaced the wooden dresser I gave her back in like May with her old wooden-block dresser.
> 
> Does this mean villagers can now replace furniture other than misc. items at will? Alternatively, is this maybe something they're doing in response to a season change? I'd make a thread for this, but don't know if there's just something I'm not aware of that already exists


Yeah, they do that & they've been doing it a lot longer than the most recent update. I gifted a ton of stuff to Sprocket (my starter jock) to make his house look a little less bland. I gave him a bed to replace his sleeping bag (he didn't, he just put them both up) and some workout equipment. The only things he's _kept_ up are the weight bench and the throwback hat table. Everything else just disappears into the void of his inventory after being displayed briefly.


----------



## Le Ham

Miss Misty said:


> Yeah, they do that & they've been doing it a lot longer than the most recent update. I gifted a ton of stuff to Sprocket (my starter jock) to make his house look a little less bland. I gave him a bed to replace his sleeping bag (he didn't, he just put them both up) and some workout equipment. The only things he's _kept_ up are the weight bench and the throwback hat table. Everything else just disappears into the void of his inventory after being displayed briefly.


Does Sprocket put them away after the first day you give the furniture to him, or does he keep it up for MONTHS and then randomly take it down one day, again, months later? I know they'll put something away after they had it out for a day. I'm talking about Ursala accepted the replacement a very long time ago, had the dresser I gave her up since May (actual May because I don't TT), and only a few days ago has she decided to revert it.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Ginkgo said:


> AFAIK Nintendo actually nerfed the spawn rates of tarantulas (or rather, raised the rates of other critters) so that people won't be able to farm tarantulas with the makeshift tarantula island so easily anymore. It's still possible, but takes a significantly longer time. Have you been chasing off all the other insects that spawn by running around the island? There will always be wharf roaches - I think that's what they're called - spawning on those rock formations near the beaches that need to be scared away in order to encourage other bugs to spawn.
> If you have lots of empty and wide open spaces, you might be able to just get a tarantula on your own island by running around and looking for them, but only take your net out when you actually spot one. Other than that, your best bet is and will always be the actual tarantula island, which can be visited once a day and has a 2% chance of occuring when you're flying to a mystery island.
> EDIT: also wanted to mention that the Bamboo Island remains the best choice for making a tarantula island because of it's lack of rivers. Since giant water bugs received a rate boost and are kind of hard to scare off, they often prevent tarantula spawning, but on a Bamboo Island that won't be a problem.



Yes, I’m catching/chasing off all the other bugs as fast as I can find them. The water bugs don’t spawn in November, so it been the wharf roaches, crickets, and damselflies.  Probably mole crickets, but I’m not digging those up.

I don’t want to farm the tarantulas.  I have gobs of bells.  I just need one for the museum.  

And I have never in all my travels landed on the tarantula/scorpion NMT island.


----------



## Ginkgo

GnarlyGarden said:


> Yes, I’m catching/chasing off all the other bugs as fast as I can find them. The water bugs don’t spawn in November, so it been the wharf roaches, crickets, and damselflies.  Probably mole crickets, but I’m not digging those up.
> 
> I don’t want to farm the tarantulas.  I have gobs of bells.  I just need one for the museum.
> 
> And I have never in all my travels landed on the tarantula/scorpion NMT island.


Then it's just bad luck. Again, running around empty spaces on your island late in the evening could get you one eventually, but other than what I've already mentioned there really aren't any secret tricks or anything to make them spawn quicker, sorry!


----------



## Miss Misty

Le Ham said:


> Does Sprocket put them away after the first day you give the furniture to him, or does he keep it up for MONTHS and then randomly take it down one day, again, months later? I know they'll put something away after they had it out for a day. I'm talking about Ursala accepted the replacement a very long time ago, had the dresser I gave her up since May (actual May because I don't TT), and only a few days ago has she decided to revert it.


He had them out for a few weeks at least and then put them away one day never to be seen again. I didn't keep track of the actual dates of gifting vs removing because I just kind of assumed it was a normal game mechanic for them to rearrange their stored furniture. He definitely had them way longer than one day.


----------



## maria110

If I've received a villager's photo, can I get another one from the same villager if I keep giving them gifts?  

Do friendship points with a villager reset to zero after they give you a photo?


----------



## Ginkgo

maria110 said:


> If I've received a villager's photo, can I get another one from the same villager if I keep giving them gifts?
> 
> Do friendship points with a villager reset to zero after they give you a photo?


Yes, they can essentially gift a single player an infinite amount of photos, but they remember the last 64 gifts they gave you, so you would need them to give you 64 new gifts before a duplicate photo even becomes a possibility. And no, this does not reduce the points. Matter of fact, I've not seen any clear evidence for it, but it seems to me that your villagers never actually lose already acquired friendship points even if you stop talking to them, always deny their requests, or give them things they don't necessarily like. I've read once that hitting them with a net until they react might lower their friendship, but again, no hard evidence.


----------



## Vonny

Anyone know the exact hour that balloons change direction?  I tried looking online but “At night” is not specific enough


----------



## AlyssaAC

Vonny said:


> Anyone know the exact hour that balloons change direction?  I tried looking online but “At night” is not specific enough



Mine changes at either six or seven o'clock at night and six or seven in the morning, so try looking then.


----------



## oranje

How many spaces does a player's house take up?


----------



## Livia

oranje said:


> How many spaces does a player's house take up?



its 5x4. This link will show you the dimensions of the other buildings too.


----------



## maria110

So there are a bunch of new reactions but what about the birthday dance/march thing that villagers do?   They always complain that I don't stay at their birthday parties long enough but all I can do is walk around and talk to them.  Does anyone think we will eventually get the dancing reaction?  Maybe when ACNH turns 1 year old it will be offered in an update?


----------



## JKDOS

I'm sure this has been asked numerous times now, but I cant remember. Is there a limit on the amount of shooting stars I should be bowing to in one night? I was having a heavy meteor shower, and have already interacted with a few dozen. It may be pointless to keep going.

It's late, and I'm struggling to put this in words, so hopefully I made sense.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

JKDOS said:


> I'm sure this has been asked numerous times now, but I cant remember. Is there a limit on the amount of shooting stars I should be bowing to in one night? I was having a heavy meteor shower, and have already interacted with a few dozen. It may be pointless to keep going.
> 
> It's late, and I'm struggling to put this in words, so hopefully I made sense.



Yep, there's a limit of 20 wishes (for 20 fragments) you can make per night, so you've already probably exceeded that amount. The only reason why you might want to make more is if you're going for that Nook Miles achievement.


----------



## JKDOS

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yep, there's a limit of 20 wishes (for 20 fragments) you can make per night, so you've already probably exceeded that amount. The only reason why you might want to make more is if you're going for that Nook Miles achievement.



Thanks. I should be good to go. I was lucky enough to get that Nook Miles Achievement back in March


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Are the acorns and pine cones still available?  I did a bunch of shaking today and didn’t get any.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

GnarlyGarden said:


> Are the acorns and pine cones still available?  I did a bunch of shaking today and didn’t get any.



Yep, Acorns and Pine Cones are still available. You can keep shaking the same individual tree to farm for Acorn/Pine Cone drops, so if you haven't been doing that, it's better than just shaking all your trees once while doing daily routine stuff.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Yeah, I know that trick.  Didn’t have the patience today.


----------



## Dantia

For anyone who has TTed and done Turkey Day already, I heard that villagers will ask you for ingriedients themselves such as fish, etc. My question: Giving villagers these items, will it count as gifting them something meaning it will end up in their inventory and put out in the house eventually? I really don't want them placing fish tanks everywhere.

Thank you!


----------



## Ginkgo

Dantia said:


> For anyone who has TTed and done Turkey Day already, I heard that villagers will ask you for ingriedients themselves such as fish, etc. My question: Giving villagers these items, will it count as gifting them something meaning it will end up in their inventory and put out in the house eventually? I really don't want them placing fish tanks everywhere.
> 
> Thank you!


I'm sorry, but Turkey Day isn't available for anyone until it's the 26th wherever they're located in, so no one can say for sure how this is going to work. You'd likely have to wait until more active users here gain access and would like to share this information.
Alternatively, you can wait 3 more minutes and then ask a Japanese user on here how it works... granted you find one ;^)

EDIT: So I've given four different villagers their requested fish and peeked into their homes over the course of the next several days and I've not seen one of them put up the tank. It's a small sample size but I wanted to share it now considering I'm very tired and not going to be doing any more of this event right now. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

What happens when you invite an Amiibo villager to live on your island on the day when you have an empty plot? Do they still ask to replace someone, or do they automatically offer to fill in the empty plot? I'm asking so I know whether or not to finish island hopping for a villager before inviting the Amiibo villager to get one of my current villagers (Phoebe) into boxes for my partner to pick her up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Livia

Ginkgo said:


> I'm sorry, but Turkey Day isn't available for anyone until it's the 26th wherever they're located in, so no one can say for sure how this is going to work. You'd likely have to wait until more active users here gain access and would like to share this information.
> Alternatively, you can wait 3 more minutes and then ask a Japanese user on here how it works... granted you find one ;^)
> 
> I'll try to remember to update this post in around 8-ish hours with a concrete answer if you're still looking for one by then.



I would like to know too. I don't want to mess up my villagers houses, especially now that I have a few dreamies that I plan to keep forever.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Can you TT back to previous events?


----------



## xara

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Can you TT back to previous events?



yes!


----------



## Dunquixote

TheSillyPuppy said:


> What happens when you invite an Amiibo villager to live on your island on the day when you have an empty plot? Do they still ask to replace someone, or do they automatically offer to fill in the empty plot? I'm asking so I know whether or not to finish island hopping for a villager before inviting the Amiibo villager to get one of my current villagers (Phoebe) into boxes for my partner to pick her up. Thanks in advance!



My memory may be rusty since it has been awhile since I used my amiibos to invite someone; most of the time my plot was filled except for I think Punchy. The villager should automatically take the empty spot (if you had already invited them two previous times that is). I may be wrong since I haven’t done this for months, so don’t take my word completely and wait for someone to confirm if my memory is right. >< so sorry that I can’t remember clearly.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dunquixote said:


> My memory may be rusty since it has been awhile since I used my amiibos to invite someone; most of the time my plot was filled except for I think Punchy. The villager should automatically take the empty spot (if you had already invited them two previous times that is). I may be wrong since I haven’t done this for months, so don’t take my word completely and wait for someone to confirm if my memory is right. >< so sorry that I can’t remember clearly.


Thanks for taking the time to respond! ^-^ I'll find and invite someone from a Mystery Island before completing the last task for the campsite visitor to err on the side of caution.  ❤


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Can I make a post asking people about moving user/game data and transfering ACNH data to a new switch somewhere here on bell tree forms? I'm getting a new switch soon


----------



## Burumun

Gigi_Pawpoint said:


> Can I make a post asking people about moving user/game data and transfering ACNH data to a new switch somewhere here on bell tree forms? I'm getting a new switch soon


It depends on your question. As the first post on this thread mentions, this thread is to help solve simple questions that can be solved in one post. If your problem is more complex than that, you're free to make your own thread. 

I'd also check out the official guide on transferring your save data, if you haven't already. Any questions you might have may already be answered there. The page I linked links to the guide, as well as the tool you'll need for the transfer, it seems.


----------



## maria110

With Turkey Day recipes added, what is the total number of recipes it is possible to have?  (My character has 528 so far.) 

 TIA!


----------



## Nefarious

maria110 said:


> With Turkey Day recipes added, what is the total number of recipes it is possible to have?  (My character has 528 so far.)
> 
> TIA!



Excluding the 4 that are still time locked to toy day. There's 631 DIYs that are possible to obtain. That includes the newly added Turkey Day ones and the Summer Shell rug.


----------



## maria110

NefariousKing said:


> Excluding the 4 that are still time locked to toy day. There's 631 DIYs that are possible to obtain. That includes the newly added Turkey Day ones and the Summer Shell rug.



Wow. I can't believe I'm more than 100 short.  I'll need to look at my guide book to get a sense of what I'm missing.


----------



## oranje

Can you have an amiibo villager arrive in the campsite if the campsite for that day is already occupied by a random camper?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

oranje said:


> Can you have an amiibo villager arrive in the campsite if the campsite for that day is already occupied by a random camper?


Yes, the Amiibo villager will just kick out the campsite visitor. If I remember correctly, the Nook Stop machine will also remind you that inviting the Amiibo will boot out whoever is visiting that day before you confirm your choice. Hope this helps!


----------



## oranje

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Yes, the Amiibo villager will just kick out the campsite visitor. If I remember correctly, the Nook Stop machine will also remind you that inviting the Amiibo will boot out whoever is visiting that day before you confirm your choice. Hope this helps!



Thank you!


----------



## 6iixx

sandy's going to be packing up into boxes tomorrow, and as this is the first villager to ever leave my island, i'm just curious as to when i can look for another villager to take her plot.  does she have to be moved already, with the construction available?  or can i look for another villager tomorrow while she's packing up?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

6iixx said:


> sandy's going to be packing up into boxes tomorrow, and as this is the first villager to ever leave my island, i'm just curious as to when i can look for another villager to take her plot.  does she have to be moved already, with the construction available?  or can i look for another villager tomorrow while she's packing up?


Day 1: villager asks to move out
Day 2: villager is packing up their belongings
Day 3: their plot becomes empty and you will see a random villager on Nook Mile islands until you invite someone to live on your island

So you can look for someone to replace Sandy's plot the day _after_ tomorrow. I hope this helps!  Good luck on your search!


----------



## 6iixx

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Day 1: villager asks to move out
> Day 2: villager is packing up their belongings
> Day 3: their plot becomes empty and you will see a random villager on Nook Mile islands until you invite someone to live on your island
> 
> So you can look for someone to replace Sandy's plot the day _after_ tomorrow. I hope this helps!  Good luck on your search!



thank you, this is exactly how i thought it was, but i wasn't sure and i didn't want to waste any nook mile tickets unnecessarily searching


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

6iixx said:


> thank you, this is exactly how i thought it was, but i wasn't sure and i didn't want to waste any nook mile tickets unnecessarily searching


You're welcome and I totally understand! Never hurts to ask for a sanity check. ^_^


----------



## maria110

In the past when it was raining on my island or a mystery island, I could almost always catch a coelacanth.  Now I am having lots of trouble finding them.  Did something change with these fish?  I thought they were supposed to be available year round.  TIA.


----------



## Burumun

maria110 said:


> In the past when it was raining on my island or a mystery island, I could almost always catch a coelacanth.  Now I am having lots of trouble finding them.  Did something change with these fish?  I thought they were supposed to be available year round.  TIA.


I haven't heard anything, but it could be that Nintendo lowered the spawn rate, like they did with scorpions and tarantulas when the game first came out. The Critterpedia still says the coelacanth is available all day, year-round.


----------



## JKDOS

What day does grass turn to snow?


----------



## maria110

JKDOS said:


> What day does grass turn to snow?



I read on a thread here that it turns to snow on December 11th and that the festive season with ornaments on the cedar trees, starts on the 16th.


----------



## JKDOS

maria110 said:


> I read on a thread here that it turns to snow on December 11th and that the festive season with ornaments on the cedar trees, starts on the 16th.



Dec 11 is probably correct. My island's weather forecast shows it will snow for all 24 hours on December 10.


----------



## JKDOS

Does this game have any pine wreaths? The Ornament Wreath is...not festive enough for me


----------



## Nefarious

JKDOS said:


> Does this game have any pine wreaths? The Ornament Wreath is...not festive enough for me



There's a Festive Wreath but it's only available on Toy Day itself.


----------



## JKDOS

NefariousKing said:


> There's a Festive Wreath but it's only available on Toy Day itself.
> View attachment 339793



Neat. Thank you. Guess I'll just have to wait for it.


----------



## maria110

If we give villagers illuminated presents for Christmas, do the presents remain in their homes for a long time like a regular item? TIA.


----------



## Khaelis

Question! Does the Dung Beetle require there to be snow on the ground to be caught, or can it be caught before the snow sticks?


----------



## YueClemes

Khaelis said:


> Question! Does the Dung Beetle require there to be snow on the ground to be caught, or can it be caught before the snow sticks?


require snowball xD mean u need ground cover with snow xD


----------



## Khaelis

YueClemes said:


> require snowball xD mean u need ground cover with snow xD



Unfortunate. Oh well, only ten days away!


----------



## YueClemes

Khaelis said:


> Unfortunate. Oh well, only ten days away!


yea, i'm waiting for it to, my last bug lol


----------



## Airysuit

If you send mail to someone witb a wrapped item (wrapping paper from nooks), are they able to drop the gift on the ground when they get it, without unwrapping it? Since you can't do that with box wrapped items.

I wanna send my friends some wrapped Christmas presents to put under their tree, but if they can't drop it i can't mail it


----------



## Airysuit

Anyone?


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Does time traveling back a few days change your weather seed?


----------



## Ginkgo

Gigi_Pawpoint said:


> Does time traveling back a few days change your weather seed?


No. When you first create your island, a weather seed unique to your island is created, and the weather you will have on each day for every year until 2099 will have been decided then. 
The only time where some of the weather states for certain days can change is if Nintendo tinkers with it, like if they patch in a new event they might set that day to have specific Event-type weather, overriding anything your seed had decided previously. Or they introduce new weather types and shuffle those in (like they added these new cloud types over the past months, though I don't know if they occupy a unique weather state)

But anyway the answer to your question is No lol.


----------



## Miss Misty

Ginkgo said:


> (like they added these new cloud types over the past months, though I don't know if they occupy a unique weather state)


They do not. My weather seed will tell me when I get a new cloud type same as it would a double rainbow or aurora borealis, but the seed itself still shows as "cloudy" or "sunny" or what it would have been, and it's still 100% accurate.


----------



## Serabee

Does anyone know how much space is needed for snowballs to spawn? I'm TTing and it's December 11th, snow is covering Woodland, but I've looked everywhere and can't find any snowballs  I'm worried my island is too developed and I need to take down some stuff...

EDIT: Removed my Japanese bath area (which I'd been meaning to do, it was just a placeholder) and two spawned right beside each other! So IDK how much space they need exactly, but this'll actually be convenient for keeping the balls close together 
Now wish me lucky catching a dung beetle it's the last one I need and this'll be the very first time I've ever completed an encyclopedia despite playing every game but PC...


----------



## HappyTails

Wait, I've seen multiple posts on this subject and I need some clarification.

So if you have 10 islanders on your island already and someone is visiting the campsite, you can still invite the campsite visitor but the game chooses which islander moves?


----------



## Nefarious

HappyTails said:


> Wait, I've seen multiple posts on this subject and I need some clarification.
> 
> So if you have 10 islanders on your island already and someone is visiting the campsite, you can still invite the campsite visitor but the game chooses which islander moves?



Correct, if it's not a campsite visitor that you invited with an amiibo, they will choose who to kick out randomly. You can change this by shutting of the game before the dialogue ends.


----------



## HappyTails

Oh, that's pretty cool. But I can see how it can be a problem if the game chooses an islander that you are particular fond of (because the game likes to do that). But it's good that we can turn the game off before it happens. I was always worried about having 10 villagers right from the start because I always wanted to keep a spot open for Tutu, but now that I know that I can still get her even if I have 10 islanders is great to know. Thanks for answering so quickly. Guess it's time to sell these last two plots of land.


----------



## Serabee

Does anyone know if it's possible to trade bugs between different players? As in, could I buy a bug off someone here? I know you can exchange them between characters on a single island, but I just realized I forgot to donate a Horned Hercules and I need it to complete my bug exhibit. Would it be possible to buy one off someone here?


----------



## Ginkgo

Serabee said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to trade bugs between different players? As in, could I buy a bug off someone here? I know you can exchange them between characters on a single island, but I just realized I forgot to donate a Horned Hercules and I need it to complete my bug exhibit. Would it be possible to buy one off someone here?


You can't trade creatures because in order to pick them up it would need to be placed as a furniture item, and you can neither pick up another players furniture on their island, nor can they place any fish tanks or bug cages on yours.


----------



## Serabee

Ginkgo said:


> You can't trade creatures because in order to pick them up it would need to be placed as a furniture item, and you can neither pick up another players furniture on their island, nor can they place any fish tanks or bug cages on yours.


Ugh, I had a feeling that would be the case, but I was hoping it wasn't  Guess I'll have to TT backwards after farming big snowflakes...


----------



## YueClemes

Serabee said:


> Ugh, I had a feeling that would be the case, but I was hoping it wasn't  Guess I'll have to TT backwards after farming big snowflakes...


or join TT's people island or wait for South people reach season. They got summer bettle season starting from Dec too


----------



## Ras

I know we can’t know for sure right now, but do we think Christmas toys will mess up their houses? I think it did in past games.


----------



## Dunquixote

Has anyone seen the Welcome Amiibos being sold anywhere? I forgot to check yesterday; yesterday was when they were supposed to be released. Not sure where to post this. I checked all the websites including nintendo, and only the other series were shown.


----------



## Burumun

Dunquixote said:


> Has anyone seen the Welcome Amiibos being sold anywhere? I forgot to check yesterday; yesterday was when they were supposed to be released. Not sure where to post this. I checked all the websites including nintendo, and only the other series were shown.


I believe they only announced they'd be releasing the series 1-4 cards, not the WA cards or the Sanrio cards.


----------



## Dunquixote

Burumun said:


> I believe they only announced they'd be releasing the series 1-4 cards, not the WA cards or the Sanrio cards.



This website shows 12/2 under the welcome amiibo and I thought someone mentioned it in the first thread that was created on the amiibo cards being re-released.









						Animal Crossing amiibo cards and amiibo figures - Official Site - Welcome
					

With the Animal Crossing™ amiibo catalog, you can search, browse, filter, and sort through the entire list of amiibo character cards and amiibo figures.




					animal-crossing.com
				



I knew about Sanrio not being re-released here.

Edit: Would very much appreciate if someone could confirm that this is 12/2 this year and this is accurate.


----------



## Insulaire

Will snow stay on the ground for the entire winter season starting Dec 11th?


----------



## YueClemes

Insulaire said:


> Will snow stay on the ground for the entire winter season starting Dec 11th?


December 11th till February 25th xD


----------



## Livia

Dunquixote said:


> This website shows 12/2 under the welcome amiibo and I thought someone mentioned it in the first thread that was created on the amiibo cards being re-released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing amiibo cards and amiibo figures - Official Site - Welcome
> 
> 
> With the Animal Crossing™ amiibo catalog, you can search, browse, filter, and sort through the entire list of amiibo character cards and amiibo figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animal-crossing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew about Sanrio not being re-released here.
> 
> Edit: Would very much appreciate if someone could confirm that this is 12/2 this year and this is accurate.



I did some googling, and I saw the December 2 date being mentioned in this article from 2017 about what I think is the initial release of welcome amiibo. I wasn’t around for new leaf and all this stuff, so I may be wrong about it.

Maybe the 12/2 is stuck there from 2017? Sorry I can‘t be more help.


----------



## Dunquixote

Livia said:


> I did some googling, and I saw the December 2 date being mentioned in this article from 2017 about what I think is the initial release of welcome amiibo. I wasn’t around for new leaf and all this stuff, so I may be wrong about it.
> 
> Maybe the 12/2 is stuck there from 2017? Sorry I can‘t be more help.



Ah thank you so much! That is helpful. Dang. I feel embarrassed now for being all nervous about missing them, not to mention that I linked this to everyone in the first amiibo re-release thread. ><  Sorry everyone ><

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020

Sorry @Burumun if my post came out a bit short and thanks for your reply earlier. I got no sleep last night and really am crabby today. ><.


----------



## Snowballbubbles7

Hi can somebody help me I'm looking into buying ACNH and I'm sold! I love it from everything I've seen. I just wanted to really know about offline as I wont be using online so what will I miss out on? also how does the weather work? will it snow offline when it reaches December?
Kind regards


----------



## Burumun

Snowballbubbles7 said:


> Hi can somebody help me I'm looking into buying ACNH and I'm sold! I love it from everything I've seen. I just wanted to really know about offline as I wont be using online so what will I miss out on? also how does the weather work? will it snow offline when it reaches December?
> Kind regards


You won't be able to trade, unless you know other people IRL with the game who you can meet up with, meaning you won't be able to collect two or three of the fruits, and you'll be limited in your choices of furniture - your Nook's Cranny will only sell one color variant of items, although you can get the others through villagers, trees and balloon presents, and you won't be able to get Nook Mile items in different colors. You also won't be able to use custom designs from other players (including QR code designs) or the Dream Suite. 

Weather is unaffected by online play, and it will snow in December in your town. 

Also, if you don't connect your Switch to the internet _at all_, you won't get updates, meaning you're stuck with v1.0, which doesn't include any of the holidays as well as Leif and bushes, Redd and art, diving, and some other small additions. They only release an update about every month or two (the last one came out the week of Thanksgiving, and the next one is scheduled for the end of January), so if you can connect even just every once in a while to update the game, you shouldn't really have a problem.


----------



## Snowballbubbles7

Burumun said:


> You won't be able to trade, unless you know other people IRL with the game who you can meet up with, meaning you won't be able to collect two or three of the fruits, and you'll be limited in your choices of furniture - your Nook's Cranny will only sell one color variant of items, although you can get the others through villagers, trees and balloon presents, and you won't be able to get Nook Mile items in different colors. You also won't be able to use custom designs from other players (including QR code designs) or the Dream Suite.
> 
> Weather is unaffected by online play, and it will snow in December in your town.
> 
> Also, if you don't connect your Switch to the internet _at all_, you won't get updates, meaning you're stuck with v1.0, which doesn't include any of the holidays as well as Leif and bushes, Redd and art, diving, and some other small additions. They only release an update about every month or two (the last one came out the week of Thanksgiving, and the next one is scheduled for the end of January), so if you can connect even just every once in a while to update the game, you shouldn't really have a problem.



Hi thank you for that, can I just ask custom designs can you do your own offline without using the QR code, I didn't mean literally no internet its just I have a box I run movies and tv shows ect on so it uses lots of internet so using internet all the time slows the boxes down so its best offline and also not with this going on atm with coronavirus we cant but we travel a lot to Florida so we wont be home much so offline is the best solution. You said about updates do you get updates without online subscriptions for Christmas and Halloween and stuff or is that just seasonal events with online subscriptions 
thank you very much


----------



## Sharksheep

Snowballbubbles7 said:


> Hi thank you for that, can I just ask custom designs can you do your own offline without using the QR code, I didn't mean literally no internet its just I have a box I run movies and tv shows ect on so it uses lots of internet so using internet all the time slows the boxes down so its best offline and also not with this going on atm with coronavirus we cant but we travel a lot to Florida so we wont be home much so offline is the best solution. You said about updates do you get updates without online subscriptions for Christmas and Halloween and stuff or is that just seasonal events with online subscriptions
> thank you very much



All the updates are free. You just need an internet connection.


----------



## Burumun

Snowballbubbles7 said:


> Hi thank you for that, can I just ask custom designs can you do your own offline without using the QR code, I didn't mean literally no internet its just I have a box I run movies and tv shows ect on so it uses lots of internet so using internet all the time slows the boxes down so its best offline and also not with this going on atm with coronavirus we cant but we travel a lot to Florida so we wont be home much so offline is the best solution. You said about updates do you get updates without online subscriptions for Christmas and Halloween and stuff or is that just seasonal events with online subscriptions
> thank you very much


Yes, you can make your own custom designs offline, and as has been mentioned already, the updates are free.


----------



## Snowballbubbles7

Burumun said:


> Yes, you can make your own custom designs offline, and as has been mentioned already, the updates are free.


Thank you very much I really appreciate the help I know it might sound like silly questions but when I've tried googling it nothing comes up


----------



## Livia

Snowballbubbles7 said:


> Thank you very much I really appreciate the help I know it might sound like silly questions but when I've tried googling it nothing comes up



you can get a 7 day free trial for online and you’ll be able to keep all the stuff you get during the trial. You just have to make sure to turn off automatic renewal before the trial period ends so it doesn’t charge you.


----------



## Snowballbubbles7

Livia said:


> you can get a 7 day free trial for online and you’ll be able to keep all the stuff you get during the trial. You just have to make sure to turn off automatic renewal before the trial period ends so it doesn’t charge you.


thank you ill look into that


----------



## GnarlyGarden

2 part question - can we get snowballs when it is snowing but not sticking?  Looking for dung beetles.

-  how much open space do we need to make a snowman?


----------



## Sharksheep

GnarlyGarden said:


> 2 part question - can we get snowballs when it is snowing but not sticking?  Looking for dung beetles.
> 
> -  how much open space do we need to make a snowman?



You need tow air until the 11th for snowballs and dung beetles. You need a decent amount of space but idk how much. Snowballs can spawn in flowers


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Sharksheep said:


> You need tow air until the 11th for snowballs and dung beetles. You need a decent amount of space but idk how much. Snowballs can spawn in flowers


Thanks.  Guess I’ll just have to wait and see how this works.  I’m wondering how you would get a snowball out of a flower.


----------



## Miss Misty

GnarlyGarden said:


> Thanks.  Guess I’ll just have to wait and see how this works.  I’m wondering how you would get a snowball out of a flower.


You can push them normally, I'm pretty sure. It can just be hard to see them in flower patches, especially patches of white flowers.


----------



## 707

Asking this for someone else because I am genuinely curious too. This is gonna be a copy and paste

"Can someone please answer me a question? In ACNH when you do the first fishing tourney & get all the trophies - when you play the second tourney is it possible to get all 3 trophies again?"


----------



## Burumun

707 said:


> Asking this for someone else because I am genuinely curious too. This is gonna be a copy and paste
> 
> "Can someone please answer me a question? In ACNH when you do the first fishing tourney & get all the trophies - when you play the second tourney is it possible to get all 3 trophies again?"


Going by this Reddit thread, no, you can only get the three trophies once, since the points for the trophies are cumulative over all fishing tourneys.


----------



## 707

Burumun said:


> Going by this Reddit thread, no, you can only get the three trophies once, since the points for the trophies are cumulative over all fishing tourneys.


Thank you so much :')


----------



## maria110

How many non-native fruit should I be putting in the wrapped fruit stacks that I'm giving to villagers (in order to earn their photos).  I've been doing six to make the stack about equal in value to a wrapped iron wall lamp.  Should I be giving 9 or 10 wrapped fruit?  Would that earn photos a lot more quickly?  TIA!


----------



## Miss Misty

maria110 said:


> How many non-native fruit should I be putting in the wrapped fruit stacks that I'm giving to villagers (in order to earn their photos).  I've been doing six to make the stack about equal in value to a wrapped iron wall lamp.  Should I be giving 9 or 10 wrapped fruit?  Would that earn photos a lot more quickly?  TIA!


Six is waaay overboard. I wrap 2 non-native fruits at a time and that has gotten me over 10 photos so far. The friendship points you get is capped at a certain amount (I believe a present worth 750 bells gives you the max points; two non-native fruits would sell for 1000), so any more than that is just wasting resources.


----------



## maria110

Miss Misty said:


> Six is waaay overboard. I wrap 2 non-native fruits at a time and that has gotten me over 10 photos so far. The friendship points you get is capped at a certain amount (I believe a present worth 750 bells gives you the max points; two non-native fruits would sell for 1000), so any more than that is just wasting resources.



Gotcha. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DukeSR8

Can the game autosave during the player's birthday party? Want to skip the party and because you can't walk out the door, it seems the only way out is an autosave.


----------



## Livia

On meteonook it says  "The EventDay00 weather pattern (clear weather with no shooting stars) will be forced on the day K.K. Slider performs for the first time" I thought that just meant the day you get the first concert with your whole island and afterward unlock terraforming. Does it also mean the first Saturday he performs? I'm asking because yesterday I was supposed to get a heavy meteor shower, but it didn't happen. I unlocked KK and he performed for the first time on Friday. Then yesterday was his first Saturday concert. Now I'm worried that my seed is wrong. It's been correct up until yesterday.


----------



## Miss Misty

Livia said:


> On meteonook it says  "The EventDay00 weather pattern (clear weather with no shooting stars) will be forced on the day K.K. Slider performs for the first time" I thought that just meant the day you get the first concert with your whole island and afterward unlock terraforming. Does it also mean the first Saturday he performs? I'm asking because yesterday I was supposed to get a heavy meteor shower, but it didn't happen. I unlocked KK and he performed for the first time on Friday. Then yesterday was his first Saturday concert. Now I'm worried that my seed is wrong. It's been correct up until yesterday.


Huh. I would've assumed the 'first KK Concert' was the one where you unlock terraforming as well.

Have you had any meteor showers that were accurate before this? Because if those were accurate to the second previously, then I can't see how it could have been that far off.

When is the next meteor shower you're set to have? I'd wait until then to determine if you need to re-do your weather seed, unless the weather patterns go all wonky as well.

If it's any consolation, Celeste won't appear on Saturdays when K.K. performs, so you really only missed out on 20 star fragments.


----------



## Livia

Miss Misty said:


> Huh. I would've assumed the 'first KK Concert' was the one where you unlock terraforming as well.
> 
> Have you had any meteor showers that were accurate before this? Because if those were accurate to the second previously, then I can't see how it could have been that far off.
> 
> When is the next meteor shower you're set to have? I'd wait until then to determine if you need to re-do your weather seed, unless the weather patterns go all wonky as well.
> 
> If it's any consolation, Celeste won't appear on Saturdays when K.K. performs, so you really only missed out on 20 star fragments.



I had a previous heavy shower in November that was correct. My next shower is supposed to be tomorrow, so I won't have to wait too long. It's worrying me though because I don't want to start over with finding my seed. It's really weird that there could be another seed that's identical to mine except one meteor shower is wrong.


----------



## Miss Misty

Livia said:


> I had a previous heavy shower in November that was correct. My next shower is supposed to be tomorrow, so I won't have to wait too long. It's worrying me though because I don't want to start over with finding my seed. It's really weird that there could be another seed that's identical to mine except one meteor shower is wrong.


I mean there are apparently millions of seeds so it's possible, but I don't think it's too probable. If tomorrow's meteor shower is correct then I'd say that it's possible the first official K.K. concert did just force EventDay00. Do you happen to remember if the weather yesterday was consistent with Fine00/02/04/06 or with EventDay00?


----------



## Livia

Miss Misty said:


> I mean there are apparently millions of seeds so it's possible, but I don't think it's too probable. If tomorrow's meteor shower is correct then I'd say that it's possible the first official K.K. concert did just force EventDay00. Do you happen to remember if the weather yesterday was consistent with Fine00/02/04/06 or with EventDay00?



after I found my seed, I haven’t been paying attention to the weather except for meteor showers. I’ll update this tomorrow when I find out if I’m getting a meteor shower


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Mezzanine said:


> Do you only get one variant of the kid's tent in Animal Crossing? I really hope not, cause I got the awful circus colored one


Unfortunately, you only get one variant. I’m in the circus tent club too (-(λ )- )


----------



## saucySheep

when can i get the kids tent ?
my nooks cranny will be upgraded tmw so if it's from there then yeah thats good


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Miss Misty

saucySheep said:


> when can i get the kids tent ?
> my nooks cranny will be upgraded tmw so if it's from there then yeah thats good


Yeah it's from Nook's Cranny. It's in the front area where seasonal items get sold.


----------



## Livia

Livia said:


> after I found my seed, I haven’t been paying attention to the weather except for meteor showers. I’ll update this tomorrow when I find out if I’m getting a meteor shower



Isabelle said I'm getting shooting stars tonight! I guess KK messed up my weather seed on saturday.


----------



## Bluebellie

Can I expand my storage without fully expanding my house?


----------



## Sharksheep

Bluebellie said:


> Can I expand my storage without fully expanding my house?



I don't think so. Did you check out Tom Nook would even give you that option? I'm pretty sure when I expanded my storage there was special dialogue saying this was an upgrade you can do after paying off the final loan


----------



## Plainbluetees

Bluebellie said:


> Can I expand my storage without fully expanding my house?


I’m 99.99% sure this is only unlocked after paying off your final loan for the basement.


----------



## 6iixx

Bluebellie said:


> Can I expand my storage without fully expanding my house?


i can confirm that you need the fully upgraded house to even have the storage upgrade available for purchase   
i'm still on my last loan, and i can't upgrade my storage until i do so.


----------



## letterKnumber9

Have they changed the autosaving mechanic during dialogs? I was talking to Sherb about moving out, thinking for about a minute while in the dialog box, and suddenly it autosaved in the middle of the conversation.


----------



## maria110

I can't remember--do you need the museum to have the art wing in order to get a 3 star island rating?  I am thinking about resetting again and am wondering if there's a way to keep the small museum and still have 3 stars.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ginkgo

maria110 said:


> I can't remember--do you need the museum to have the art wing in order to get a 3 star island rating?  I am thinking about resetting again and am wondering if there's a way to keep the small museum and still have 3 stars.  Thanks in advance.


Considering we all needed to have a 3-star rating for K.K. to appear and unlock the terraforming tools at the start of the game, that's most definitely possible. Figure you could most likely also get a 5-star rating, I don't see why Nintendo would change the requirements for moving up in rating after that update (a wiki page says that the museum counts for 15 points towards Island Development, and says nothing about an upgraded museum)


----------



## letterKnumber9

Ginkgo said:


> Considering we all needed to have a 3-star rating for K.K. to appear and unlock the terraforming tools at the start of the game, that's most definitely possible. Figure you could most likely also get a 5-star rating, I don't see why Nintendo would change the requirements for moving up in rating after that update (a wiki page says that the museum counts for 15 points towards Island Development, and says nothing about an upgraded museum)



I remember browsing reddit or maybe the AC discord and there was someone who never upgraded their museum beyond Blather's tent and was still able to unlock terraforming.


----------



## Tehya Faye

I know that when a villager is in your Move-In Queue they won't show up in your Campsite or on Mystery Islands when you hunt, and you can't invite them with an Amiibo either. Am I correct in assuming that they can't be invited from somebody else's island too? This is probably a complete non-issue for me since I don't actually know who is in my Move-In Queue and the odds are against it containing the two specific villagers I'm interested in, but I'm still curious about whether this avenue is similarly blocked off.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m looking for a certain item but can’t remember the name. It’s like a machine sort of thing that has buttons to click. It’s not the breaker or the light switch...but looks similar. Also I don’t think it goes in the wall. I’ve seen it around but can’t remember if it’s from new leaf. I think it’s also in new horizon. Sorry for not being so very specific. But maybe someone can help me?


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> I’m looking for a certain item but can’t remember the name. It’s like a machine sort of thing that has buttons to click. It’s not the breaker or the light switch...but looks similar. Also I don’t think it goes in the wall. I’ve seen it around but can’t remember if it’s form new leaf. I think it’s also in new horizon. Sorry for not being so very specific. But maybe someone can help me?


Are you talking about the Pedal Board by any chance?


Spoiler: Img here because it's gonna come up huge on PC


----------



## Bluebellie

Ginkgo said:


> Are you talking about the Pedal Board by any chance?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Img here because it's gonna come up huge on PC
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341852


Oh! It’s an instrument. I did not know that. But YES! Thank you so much! That’s what I was looking for. I thought for sure with my explanation, that no one would know what I was talking about.


----------



## Bluebellie

Silly question....but does gonzo have sad default face? Does he have a frown which turns into smile when he talks,  Or does he walk around happy?


Also, is there any way to change the order of the residents on the map?


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> Silly question....but does gonzo have sad default face? Does he have a frown which turns into smile when he talks,  Or does he walk around happy?
> 
> 
> Also, is there any way to change the order of the residents on the map?


I don't know what you mean by frown or a sad-looking face because Gonzo's official ACNH render depicts him with a neutral expression, he just has bushy eyebrows. I pulled up a few pictures of what he looks like when walking around and what some of his expressions look like, here:


Spoiler









Looks pretty normal to me. Love his sparkly eyes when he's excited lol



2nd question has to be answered by somebody else because I don't know. I can't check right now, but are they sorted in any particular way like order of move-in? In that case, an extreme way to move their faces around would be to move them out and amiibo them all in again.


----------



## Mick

Bluebellie said:


> Also, is there any way to change the order of the residents on the map?



From what I can tell looking through my old map screenshots and current map app, it's sorted by order of move-ins. It starts with the residents that have been in a town the longest at the top left, goes down from there, then fills the second column in the same way with the bottom right villager being the newest. Player characters are always at the start of that list, of course.

Moving a villager out and back in will place them back at the end of the list (I can tell because I did that), just moving their houses unfortunately doesn't seem to do it.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ginkgo said:


> I don't know what you mean by frown or a sad-looking face because Gonzo's official ACNH render depicts him with a neutral expression, he just has bushy eyebrows. I pulled up a few pictures of what he looks like when walking around and what some of his expressions look like, here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341937
> View attachment 341939
> Looks pretty normal to me. Love his sparkly eyes when he's excited lol
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd question has to be answered by somebody else because I don't know. I can't check right now, but are they sorted in any particular way like order of move-in? In that case, an extreme way to move their faces around would be to move them out and amiibo them all in again.


Aww thank you for the examples! I just thought he would have an angry face , but he looks very happy in those. I thought he would look more like this image.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2020



Mick said:


> From what I can tell looking through my old map screenshots and current map app, it's sorted by order of move-ins. It starts with the residents that have been in a town the longest at the top left, goes down from there, then fills the second column in the same way with the bottom right villager being the newest. Player characters are always at the start of that list, of course.
> 
> Moving a villager out and back in will place them back at the end of the list (I can tell because I did that), just moving their houses unfortunately doesn't seem to do it.


Oooof so much work. I’ll probably have to do this eventually. Every time I open up my map, the way it’s ordered really bothers me for some reason.


----------



## HappyTails

Today I found two messages in a bottle. This isn't the first time this has happened either. Usually I find one, then turn off the game, then when I load it up again later, another one has washed up. Is this normal?


----------



## AlyssaAC

HappyTails said:


> Today I found two messages in a bottle. This isn't the first time this has happened either. Usually I find one, then turn off the game, then when I load it up again later, another one has washed up. Is this normal?



Have you skipped a couple of days without picking it up? I’ve seen to noticed whenever I time travel or just basically skipped a couple of days of not picking it up, I get two messages in a bottle the next day as well.


----------



## HappyTails

No. I check the beach every day. And I don't time travel.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

HappyTails said:


> No. I check the beach every day. And I don't time travel.


Do you have more than one island representative living on your island?


----------



## Bluebellie

Is this large enough to spawn fish?


----------



## Nefarious

Bluebellie said:


> Is this large enough to spawn fish?



Yes, pond fish will spawn with that size.


----------



## Ganucci

Maybe I’m crazy but didn’t there used to be a ACNH Appreciation Thread? Similar to the ACNH Rant Thread...but the opposite. Does anyone know where that went or if it even actually existed?


----------



## Bluebellie

I missed the turkey day, since I was busy. However going through the new items....there’s no turkey? 
They didn’t give us a turkey diy or something?


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> I missed the turkey day, since I was busy. However going through the new items....there’s no turkey?
> They didn’t give us a turkey diy or something?


No, we didn't get any sort of food items, besides the casserole, if you count it. I mean, the event is also hosted by a turkey, and he helped create the DIYs, so getting a roast turkey from him would just be wrong.


----------



## Sheydra

Does anyone know when the ornaments start, I forgot.


----------



## kylie32123

December 15th!


----------



## Bluebellie

Burumun said:


> No, we didn't get any sort of food items, besides the casserole, if you count it. I mean, the event is also hosted by a turkey, and he helped create the DIYs, so getting a roast turkey from him would just be wrong.


Awwww thank you for verifying.
I really loved that we had a turkey in new leaf though. I thought we would get one here.


----------



## JKDOS

__





						❄ [DIY GUIDE] Snowflake, Snowboy & Festive Season ⛄🎅 + Summer Shell Season!!! 🐚
					

Hello everyone. I present to you another DIY guide for the upcoming holiday season.  Quick Summary:  North Hemisphere players have 44 DIYs to collect (Snowflake, Snowboy & Festive DIYs). South Hemisphere players only have 22 DIYs (Festive & Summer Shells). Snowflake and Snowboy DIYs are...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## GnarlyGarden

How often do snowballs appear?  Is it a set number per day like mushrooms, or do they just appear like insects and fish?

So far I rolled one into a tree and broke it.  Rolled another off a cliff.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

GnarlyGarden said:


> How often do snowballs appear?  Is it a set number per day like mushrooms, or do they just appear like insects and fish?
> 
> So far I rolled one into a tree and broke it.  Rolled another off a cliff.


Two snowballs spawn in an empty area of your island per day. If you enter a building and come back out, the snowballs should re-appear.


----------



## Ras

And if you make a snowboy, do you not get more snowballs until the next day? I forgot and now can't get a bung deetle.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Are we suposed to have festive pine trees already? I have so many pine trees on my island but absolutely none have lights on...


----------



## Roxxy

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Are we suposed to have festive pine trees already? I have so many pine trees on my island but absolutely none have lights on...


Hi, no I think lights appear on the 15th? Not long to go now


----------



## Dunquixote

i messed up my snowboy. how long does it take for more snowballs to respawn?


----------



## Sharksheep

Dunquixote said:


> i messed up my snowboy. how long does it take for more snowballs to respawn?



You can only build one snowboy a day. You'll have to wait for the snowballs tomorrow. If you mess up, you might be able to force quit before the autosave kick in and build him again.


----------



## Dunquixote

Sharksheep said:


> You can only build one snowboy a day. You'll have to wait for the snowballs tomorrow. If you mess up, you might be able to force quit before the autosave kick in and build him again.



ah that sucks. tysm for the answer.


----------



## Livia

I just caught the dung beetle, but I'm still missing 6 bugs and 7 fish in my critterpedia. Where can I see a picture of it completed so I can find out which things I'm missing? I want to be prepared so I can get them next year.


----------



## Sharksheep

Livia said:


> I just caught the dung beetle, but I'm still missing 6 bugs and 7 fish in my critterpedia. Where can I see a picture of it completed so I can find out which things I'm missing? I want to be prepared so I can get them next year.



If you go on nookipedia, they have the bugs and fish listed in order from top to bottom and left to right in the game as it appears on the critterpedia


----------



## HappyTails

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Do you have more than one island representative living on your island?



I only have my representative. No other players.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

HappyTails said:


> I only have my representative. No other players.


Hmm, I found this old thread, where some players have reported getting more than one message bottle on the same day, too. Maybe it's just good RNG luck? 





						So we get more than one message bottle per day?
					

I’ve gotten 2 in a day 3 separate days now, no TT or anything. Is this new or was I just oblivious before??  Edit: Just to clarify, this is happening on a single character! I know you can get multiple by playing as other characters and collecting their daily bottle as well, this isn’t that...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## HappyTails

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hmm, I found this old thread, where some players have reported getting more than one message bottle on the same day, too. Maybe it's just good RNG luck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we get more than one message bottle per day?
> 
> 
> I’ve gotten 2 in a day 3 separate days now, no TT or anything. Is this new or was I just oblivious before??  Edit: Just to clarify, this is happening on a single character! I know you can get multiple by playing as other characters and collecting their daily bottle as well, this isn’t that...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com



I didn't even know that was a thing. Well if that's the case, keep the good luck RNG coming. XD 
Thank you for answering.


----------



## Raven_

I resetted my island so I am still at the beginning of the game (haven't gotten the quest to set down three house plots yet) and went to a mystery island to get some materials to build Nook's Cranny. I got Audie and invited her to my island which see agreed to. Will she really move in to my island once I get the quest to set down three house plots?


----------



## Livia

Raven_ said:


> I resetted my island so I am still at the beginning of the game (haven't gotten the quest to set down three house plots yet) and went to a mystery island to get some materials to build Nook's Cranny. I got Audie and invited her to my island which see agreed to. Will she really move in to my island once I get the quest to set down three house plots?



yes she will move in to the peppy villager house. You can invite all 3 villagers before you get the quest and place the plots down. That’s how I was able to villager hunt for over a week looking for Cole.


----------



## Bluebellie

If I don’t have any ponds, will pond fish spawn in rivers?

I have decided I’m just not good at building pretty ponds.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bluebellie said:


> If I don’t have any ponds, will pond fish spawn in rivers?
> 
> I have decided I’m just not good at building pretty ponds.


I'm honestly not sure about the types of fish species that spawn, but if you need some inspiration for shaping a pond, I've referred to this in the past. 








						How to Make Shaped Ponds | ACNH - Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Switch)｜Game8
					

Using the Island Designer app, you can create all kinds of shapes for your ponds in Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH)!From hearts and clovers to stars and moon, learn just how to make your perfectly-shaped pond with our guide!




					game8.co


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Bluebellie said:


> If I don’t have any ponds, will pond fish spawn in rivers?
> 
> I have decided I’m just not good at building pretty ponds.


They won’t as far as I know, but you can get them on some mystery islands.  I do have ponds, but have had better luck getting rare pond fish on mystery islands.


----------



## Bluebellie

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm honestly not sure about the types of fish species that spawn, but if you need some inspiration for shaping a pond, I've referred to this in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Make Shaped Ponds | ACNH - Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Switch)｜Game8
> 
> 
> Using the Island Designer app, you can create all kinds of shapes for your ponds in Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH)!From hearts and clovers to stars and moon, learn just how to make your perfectly-shaped pond with our guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> game8.co


Aww thank you thats sweet! My map is very weird and boxy though, so curvy ponds look weird, and box ponds look too unnatural.
But I did check my list of fish and it looks like I caught all my pond fish already so that’s nice.


----------



## Bluebellie

Do islands that have frame drop and lagging also experience the lag on actual gameplay outside of dream address?


----------



## Sharksheep

Bluebellie said:


> Do islands that have frame drop and lagging also experience the lag on actual gameplay outside of dream address?



Yes, it is that price for having a heavily decorated island. I was getting frame drops when it was just very windy and I have a flower infestation. Theres a part of my island you can see load in because it has a lot of custom paths and furniture in it


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I wanted to move some cedar trees to the front of my island, and the ornaments disappeared O.O... will they return to that tree, or is it gone?


----------



## Sharksheep

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I wanted to move some cedar trees to the front of my island, and the ornaments disappeared O.O... will they return to that tree, or is it gone?


I think the ornament trees water determined by where they are planted and not that specific tree much like the colors of the leafs in the fall


----------



## Wickel

Are we supposed to do anything in order to prepare for Toy Day? In NL of course we had to talk to our villagers to get some information on what they'd like for a present.. is there anything we need to do now? Or do we just wait for Christmas Eve?


----------



## Ginkgo

Myrthella said:


> Are we supposed to do anything in order to prepare for Toy Day? In NL of course we had to talk to our villagers to get some information on what they'd like for a present.. is there anything we need to do now? Or do we just wait for Christmas Eve?


Put it in a spoiler, please click: I'm pretty sure we need to buy the full Santas outfit from Able's and dress up the day of for Jingle to give us the sack of presents to hand out gifts, otherwise I think villagers will give a description of their desired gift the day of and you have to pick from a list of things available in the sack.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there any way to get more than 50 of the custom path slots? It’s such a small amount.


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> Is there any way to get more than 50 of the custom path slots? It’s such a small amount.


No, there isn't. It's like the #1 reason I don't play anymore LOL


----------



## Bluebellie

Ginkgo said:


> No, there isn't. It's like the #1 reason I don't play anymore LOL


Thank you for replying! How awful. So many ideas and not enough room.


----------



## letterKnumber9

If I reset my save file, will Pocket Camp still be linked to my nintendo profile/can I order pocket camp items on my new island? Or will I have to make a new Pocket Camp account and link that one?


----------



## Ginkgo

letterKnumber9 said:


> If I reset my save file, will Pocket Camp still be linked to my nintendo profile/can I order pocket camp items on my new island? Or will I have to make a new Pocket Camp account and link that one?


Your account will still be linked to PC, meaning you can just go to the Nook Stop and are able to immediately redeem the items again on your new save once you've unlocked that option


----------



## Silkfawn

Is there anyway I can kick out a single visitor from my island?

I was hosting for turnips yesterday and had several people on my island, and someone came in for a second trip despite me telling them not to.

I didn't know how to kick out that specific person so I ended up pressing the power button and everyone got kicked out. :/


----------



## Livia

Silkfawn said:


> Is there anyway I can kick out a single visitor from my island?
> 
> I was hosting for turnips yesterday and had several people on my island, and someone came in for a second trip despite me telling them not to.
> 
> I didn't know how to kick out that specific person so I ended up pressing the power button and everyone got kicked out. :/



unfortunately no, you have to kick everyone. You can console block the troublesome person though so they can't come back.


----------



## Silkfawn

Livia said:


> unfortunately no, you have to kick everyone. You can console block the troublesome person though so they can't come back.


Thank you.


----------



## Dunquixote

i saw some people have the wrapped presents decoration in the holiday at harv’s thread. can anyone tell me how I can get those? I thought they were locked until toy day.


----------



## Sharksheep

Dunquixote said:


> i saw some people have the wrapped presents decoration in the holiday at harv’s thread. can anyone tell me how I can get those? I thought they were locked until toy day.




Are you talking about this one? This one is hacked until toy day


----------



## Dunquixote

Sharksheep said:


> Are you talking about this one? This one is hacked until toy day



yup. thanks so much. I thought that was the case but had to double check so i know whether i missed them or not.


----------



## heartdrops

Do you need to have Resident Services upgraded to get decorated cedar trees?


----------



## GnarlyGarden

I don’t know, but Isabelle did say that she did the decorations.  Do you have Isabelle yet?  (I can’t remember that far back.)


----------



## heartdrops

GnarlyGarden said:


> I don’t know, but Isabelle did say that she did the decorations.  Do you have Isabelle yet?  (I can’t remember that far back.)


No  I think I'll get her two days from now.


----------



## JKDOS

Livia said:


> I just caught the dung beetle, but I'm still missing 6 bugs and 7 fish in my critterpedia. Where can I see a picture of it completed so I can find out which things I'm missing? I want to be prepared so I can get them next year.



I find it helpful to find a guide either web or Youtube that lists all bugs leaving after the current month, and all bugs starting in the current month. This helps prevent me from missing any at the end of the month, but also helps prepare me for the new additions. I've now completed my Critterpedia. For example, you could search YouTube with something like "_New Horizons New bugs December_" or  "_New Horizons bugs leaving in December_"


----------



## bekahcornelia

So New Horizons is the first Animal Crossing game that I have played, so I am still new to all the small details of the game. This may be a dumb question, but does having furniture on your pier affect your fishing?


----------



## Sharksheep

bekahcornelia said:


> So New Horizons is the first Animal Crossing game that I have played, so I am still new to all the small details of the game. This may be a dumb question, but does having furniture on your pier affect your fishing?



I don't think so but it might make it harder for you to fish in general. I think taking the furniture down when a fish is nearby might scare it away. I have a hard time with naturally spawning pier fish so I always use bait.


----------



## bekahcornelia

Sharksheep said:


> I don't think so but it might make it harder for you to fish in general. I think taking the furniture down when a fish is nearby might scare it away. I have a hard time with naturally spawning pier fish so I always use bait.


Thank you so much! I usually either fish around my furniture and/or use bait, but I just wanted to make sure I wasn’t affecting the game


----------



## letterKnumber9

It seems like in New Horizons, they slowly introduced the player to the personalities slowly, one by one. (Jock&Sisterly, then Lazy/Normal/Peppy, then Smug, etc.) Just wondering, was this the case in New Leaf or any previous games?


----------



## JKDOS

Do meteor showers and shooting stars stop balloons from spawning?

I was farming balloons all evening yesterday and they stopped spawning at 7:00pm, which is when my shooting stars started. I kept looking for balloons for another hour and a half up till a little past 8:30pm, and I didn't see a single one.



Spoiler


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

letterKnumber9 said:


> It seems like in New Horizons, they slowly introduced the player to the personalities slowly, one by one. (Jock&Sisterly, then Lazy/Normal/Peppy, then Smug, etc.) Just wondering, was this the case in New Leaf or any previous games?



It wasn't really a thing in previous games, mostly because you had more starter villagers. For example, in NL, you start with 5 villagers, but they can't be of the Smug/Sisterly type. I think that most (if not all) of the other games make sure that you don't have any repeat personalities for your starter villagers, with NH having the fewest starter villagers, so games with a larger amount of starter villagers either had all (GC, CF) or most (NL) of the personalities already in that group. The main exception is WW, which only gives you 3 starter villagers. And most (if not all) of the games have a hidden mechanic where new villagers who randomly move in tend to be of a personality you don't have, so if they aren't already present, you'll naturally be introduced to all the personality types if you just let it happen.



JKDOS said:


> Do meteor showers and shooting stars stop balloons from spawning?
> 
> I was farming balloons all evening yesterday and they stopped spawning at 7:00pm, which is when my shooting stars started. I kept looking for balloons for another hour and a half up till a little past 8:30pm, and I didn't see a single one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344670



Shooting stars shouldn't stop them from spawning. I had a heavy meteor shower last night and I finished my balloon farming during that time. 

Did you have any visitors over to wish on the shooting stars? Visitors do block balloons from spawning.


----------



## JKDOS

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Shooting stars shouldn't stop them from spawning. I had a heavy meteor shower last night and I finished my balloon farming during that time.
> 
> Did you have any visitors over to wish on the shooting stars? Visitors do block balloons from spawning.



Nope, no visitors. Gate was closed, and I even saved and reloaded a few times as I normally do while farming balloons. Guess I hit a string of bad luck.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

JKDOS said:


> Nope, no visitors. Gate was closed, and I even saved and reloaded a few times as I normally do while farming balloons. Guess I hit a string of bad luck.



balloons do reverse the direction they travel in in the evening, so it could be that you needed to look on the opposite side of your island, if you were not already.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Does anyone know how to prepare for Toy Day? Do I need to know what my villagers want beforehand?


----------



## Rajescrossing

I have a same question as Noel is asking..


----------



## Treeleaf

Does anyone know the maximum amount of messages the bulletin board can hold?


----------



## letterKnumber9

Treeleaf said:


> Does anyone know the maximum amount of messages the bulletin board can hold?


 30 I believe, and it will delete the oldest one if you go over


----------



## maria110

Is the drop rate lower for holiday/festive/illuminated recipes for southern hemisphere islands?  My northern hemisphere character has been getting a steady stream of recipes today while my southern hemisphere player is receiving duplicates of summer shell recipes. TIA.


----------



## Miss Misty

maria110 said:


> Is the drop rate lower for holiday/festive/illuminated recipes for southern hemisphere islands?  My northern hemisphere character has been getting a steady stream of recipes today while my southern hemisphere player is receiving duplicates of summer shell recipes. TIA.


I think it's just luck. I'm in the northern hemisphere and I want to get at least two recipes per day, I usually need to pop dozens and dozens of balloons.


----------



## Bluebellie

I want my map to look even. For the characters, I noticed 2 playable characters make it look even, and 5 characters make it look even. Are there any other number of character that look even?


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> I want my map to look even. For the characters, I noticed 2 playable characters make it look even, and 5 characters make it look even. Are there any other number of character that look even?


I can't say for sure, but I imagine eight is the next and only other even one - after you add the third player, the columns show five residents each, so I imagine once you hit six, it goes back up to six residents per column, so in the end you have three columns with six residents each. Otherwise, you could check dream addresses to see if you can find ones with six or more player characters to confirm it. 

EDIT: I found a post in the maps thread that confirms my theory - once you hit six players/16 residents overall, the columns show six residents each, meaning eight would be the next and only other even number. 



Sloom said:


> huuuuuge WIP, but after destroying every cliff and bit of water on my island all the way back in April, I have _finally _started working on my island again this month. pretty proud of the progress I've managed to make in less than a month and I'm really excited to finally start building an island I can actually enjoy walking around in rather than just the barren wasteland I got so used to lol.


----------



## Bluebellie

Burumun said:


> I can't say for sure, but I imagine eight is the next and only other even one - after you add the third player, the columns show five residents each, so I imagine once you hit six, it goes back up to six residents per column, so in the end you have three columns with six residents each. Otherwise, you could check dream addresses to see if you can find ones with six or more player characters to confirm it.
> 
> EDIT: I found a post in the maps thread that confirms my theory - once you hit six players/16 residents overall, the columns show six residents each, meaning eight would be the next and only other even number.


Thank you! I’m going to have to add a couple more characters then


----------



## snewnorizons

I'm thinking of jumping back into my island that I've only played for a few days since release day. Will I have missed out on mail? My mailbox is probably very full, did that make me miss out on getting some mail?


----------



## Le Ham

When does the aurora appear (what time range)? Does it always appear when villagers mention that it might? How long does it last? It's getting close to 10 p.m. and I'm still waiting on one to show up...

edit: I'll answer myself now that I've seen it. Ik online it says it can show up as early as 7, but mine didn't appear until 10. It did stay for pretty long, though it changed directions at one point when I entered and exited my house. So duration is at least half an hour to an hour, I'm guessing? Now I just wonder what the latest time it can show up at is?


----------



## Livia

snewnorizons said:


> I'm thinking of jumping back into my island that I've only played for a few days since release day. Will I have missed out on mail? My mailbox is probably very full, did that make me miss out on getting some mail?



the mailbox can hold 300 letters. I hardly ever delete mine and it has around 200 letters in it so it might not be full for you. The only way you’ll know for sure is to open your game and check  
If it did reach 300, then the oldest letters would be deleted first, but letters with presents are supposed to be protected. I’m not sure if that’s true though.


----------



## letterKnumber9

Do seasonal nook shopping items (grape harvest, handmade crown/cape) return to the special order section of the app when that time of year comes around in 2021 or are they only orderable in 2020? Has anyone tried time travelling to 2021 and seeing if the old seasonal nook shopping items come up in the app again?


----------



## snewnorizons

is there any way to get the old update gifts? are they available in game? can i pick them up from someone else and have them reorderable in my catalog (that's how items were in NL, not sure about NH)? will i have to buy them off a real person?


----------



## John Wick

snewnorizons said:


> is there any way to get the old update gifts? are they available in game? can i pick them up from someone else and have them reorderable in my catalog (that's how items were in NL, not sure about NH)? will i have to buy them off a real person?


Like the ring con and ACNH switch?

They can be ordered!


----------



## Ras

In past games, if you took the magic bag and didn’t do the event, you could keep it permanently. Is that true in ACNH?


----------



## YueClemes

Ras said:


> In past games, if you took the magic bag and didn’t do the event, you could keep it permanently. Is that true in ACNH?


nope, it's gone after 5AM xD


----------



## Bluebellie

Do the Christmas lights disappear forever?
do they hide in your inventory only to be used in the season?

are they like the valentines flower that comes back to your inventory every year?


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> Do the Christmas lights disappear forever?
> do they hide in your inventory only to be used in the season?
> 
> are they like the valentines flower that comes back to your inventory every year?


Are you talking about the collectible? I don't think questions like that belong in an ACNH-specific thread, but regardless, this is what it says in this post announcing the start of the winter event:



			
				Vrisnem said:
			
		

> _** *Please note that the animated Christmas Lights collectible is only temporary and will disappear from inventories in early January 2021._



I think they have to be rebought or regifted anew every year around the holidays. So they'll probably come back, they're just not permanently in your possession.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ginkgo said:


> Are you talking about the collectible? I don't think questions like that belong in an ACNH-specific thread, but regardless, this is what it says in this post announcing the start of the winter event:
> 
> 
> I think they have to be rebought or regifted anew every year around the holidays. So they'll probably come back, they're just not permanently in your possession.


Ah yes sorry about that. I always go here for questions and forgot it was new horizon specific 
Thank you for answering!


----------



## Silkfawn

Does using the pitfall seed on your villagers decrease friendship points?


----------



## Ginkgo

Silkfawn said:


> Does using the pitfall seed on your villagers decrease friendship points?


According to multiple sources apparently it doesn't. Only hitting them with a net or pushing them to the point that they will initiate a conversation with you and get angry (though you can manipulate that too by apologizing to them after), as well as gifting them garbage will decrease your friendship


----------



## Creampuff846

It's been years since I've last been on this website but I wanted to ask something! I have someone who I see interact with my character on pocket camp all the time and I'll respond by doing the same things. Today I got a friend request from them on switch and accepted it because I'm figuring that they had got a switch and New horizons for Christmas.

Now my dilemma is actually meeting them in the game with no means of previous communication, how exactly do I play with them on NH? Will they automatically be added into my in game phone or would they have to visit me first in order to have their contact in the NH phone?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Creampuff846 said:


> It's been years since I've last been on this website but I wanted to ask something! I have someone who I see interact with my character on pocket camp all the time and I'll respond by doing the same things. Today I got a friend request from them on switch and accepted it because I'm figuring that they had got a switch and New horizons for Christmas.
> 
> Now my dilemma is actually meeting them in the game with no means of previous communication, how exactly do I play with them on NH? Will they automatically be added into my in game phone or would they have to visit me first in order to have their contact in the NH phone?


You would have to visit their island first via a Dodo code--or they visit yours--for them to be added as in-game friends on the Nook Phone.


----------



## heartdrops

Do villagers have clothes other than their original piece in their wardrobe? My (new) villager changed her clothes and I have no idea how she got it. I haven't gifted/delivered her anything.


----------



## Livia

heartdrops said:


> Do villagers have clothes other than their original piece in their wardrobe? My (new) villager changed her clothes and I have no idea how she got it. I haven't gifted/delivered her anything.



they have a winter outfit with a coat and hat they wear when it’s snowing. They will also wear different accessories if they have certain hobbies.


----------



## heartdrops

Livia said:


> they have a winter outfit with a coat and hat they wear when it’s snowing. They will also wear different accessories if they have certain hobbies.


It's not their winter coat/hat though  She was wearing it indoors.


----------



## Livia

heartdrops said:


> It's not their winter coat/hat though  She was wearing it indoors.


That’s weird. Do you remember what she was wearing?


----------



## heartdrops

Livia said:


> That’s weird. Do you remember what she was wearing?


An athletic jacket. She _just_ moved in yesterday so I was confused, but it's okay. At least it's not a horrid outfit.

Edit: Oh wait, I just remembered, she might've been working out prior to me talking to her. That might be why.


----------



## snewnorizons

I'm about to reset. I'm interested in eventually getting literally every item in the game - is this still possible? I understand it'll take a lot of buying off others, but is it possible?


----------



## Burumun

snewnorizons said:


> I'm about to reset. I'm interested in eventually getting literally every item in the game - is this still possible? I understand it'll take a lot of buying off others, but is it possible?


I believe it should be. The boni for updates were always reorderable items that could also be purchased from Nook Shopping, and the holiday events can still be done if you TT back.


----------



## snewnorizons

Burumun said:


> I believe it should be. The boni for updates were always reorderable items that could also be purchased from Nook Shopping, and the holiday events can still be done if you TT back.


What about without TTing - are the holidays not the same every year? Can I buy old holiday items off others?


----------



## Burumun

snewnorizons said:


> What about without TTing - are the holidays not the same every year? Can I buy old holiday items off others?


We don't know yet. I assume no, they'll be the same, or at least they'll add in new items but keep the old ones - the latest update added two new seasonal recipes and two more equinox items, for instance, without replacing any items that were previously obtainable. As for getting holiday items off of others, that's definitely possible, but some of the items will definitely be harder to get than others - Rover's briefcase, for instance, is an item you only get once per player (per year, possibly), and can't reorder or make yourself.


----------



## snewnorizons

Burumun said:


> We don't know yet. I assume no, they'll be the same, or at least they'll add in new items but keep the old ones - the latest update added two new seasonal recipes and two more equinox items, for instance, without replacing any items that were previously obtainable. As for getting holiday items off of others, that's definitely possible, but some of the items will definitely be harder to get than others - Rover's briefcase, for instance, is an item you only get once per player (per year, possibly), and can't reorder or make yourself.


Thanks, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Bluebellie

If I kick out a villager via amiibo, do they move out the same day? Or a couple of days after. I feel like I messed up the last time, and want to verify before doing any changes.


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> If I kick out a villager via amiibo, do they move out the same day? Or a couple of days after. I feel like I messed up the last time, and want to verify before doing any changes.


They will be put in boxes immediately and move out the next day, with the plot being marked as sold to whatever amiibo villager you used. The day after that is when the amiibo villager will have officially moved in.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ginkgo said:


> They will be put in boxes immediately and move out the next day, with the plot being marked as sold to whatever amiibo villager you used. The day after is when the amiibo villager will have officially moved in.


Great thank you! I see where I messed up. I kicked out Raymond and was planning on rehoming  him, but I time traveler forward thinking he would be in boxes


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there a way to stop tree branches from spawning? I have this is closed off space, and I keep having to open it just to pickup the branches.


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> Is there a way to stop tree branches from spawning? I have to is closed off space, and I keep having to open it just to pickup the branches.



if you pick up all the branches that spawned and then drop them individually behind a cliff or something then new ones won’t spawn. Mayor mori recently did a YouTube video about it here


----------



## Ras

Bluebellie said:


> Is there a way to stop tree branches from spawning? I have to is closed off space, and I keep having to open it just to pickup the branches.



Collect them and dump them behind the cliff. I think you need to dump about 15. They can't be stacked. It has to be individual branches. You can put two rocks to stop rock spawns.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ah thank you both! So helpful. I have to see which cliff will keep them from view. This is great!


----------



## Bluebellie

I feel like a bother 
I have questions everyday.
For today’s question:
I’m about to create a new character. Does the house exterior unit squares stay the same even after upgrading rooms? Wondering before placing down the house.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bluebellie said:


> I feel like a bother
> I have questions everyday.
> For today’s question:
> I’m about to create a new character. Does the house exterior unit squares stay the same even after upgrading rooms? Wondering before placing down the house.


That's what this thread is for. X) Rep houses are always 5x4 squares, no matter how many of the upgrades you've gotten.


----------



## Bluebellie

TheSillyPuppy said:


> That's what this thread is for. X) Rep houses are always 5x4 squares, no matter how many of the upgrades you've gotten.


Great thank you! That’s what I figured, but the tent just looks so small, I was having doubts.


----------



## Keera

Can I give villagers to other players via amiibos? Say for example if a friend wanted Marshal and I had the amiibo card for him, can I give him away?


----------



## Burumun

Keera said:


> Can I give villagers to other players via amiibos? Say for example if a friend wanted Marshal and I had the amiibo card for him, can I give him away?


Yep! If you know each other IRL, you could just lend them the card for as long as it takes to invite him. Otherwise, you could invite Marshal to live on your island, then have your friend pick him up when he moved out, either normally or by replacing him with another amiibo.


----------



## Keera

How do you force a villager to move out?


----------



## Miss Misty

Keera said:


> How do you force a villager to move out?


The most consistent way is to scan an amiibo and ask the amiibo villager to move in in the place of the villager you want to kick out. Otherwise you can either 1. use a randomly spawned campsite villager (although you don't get to choose who they are and you might have to reset a ton to make them pick the right villager to kick) or 2. wait for the villager you want to kick to ask to move naturally.


----------



## Bluebellie

Do weeds grow on the beach sand area? Or they like flowers and don’t?


----------



## Ganucci

Can you experience the New Year’s Eve celebration before resident services is built, or no?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bluebellie said:


> Do weeds grow on the beach sand area? Or they like flowers and don’t?



I believe weeds will grow on the beach if planted there and spread like normal.


----------



## Bluebellie

Does the recycling bin have infinite number of items it can hold? Or is there a limit? Also, where do these items even come from. I feel like there’s a few pieces I might have crafted or lost but I don’t remember planting buildings or things on them that makes them disappear or get them inside the box.


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> Does the recycling bin have infinite number of items it can hold? Or is there a limit? Also, where do these items even come from. I feel like there’s a few pieces I might have crafted or lost but I don’t remember planting buildings or things on them to get them inside the box.


There is a limit, but I'm not sure what it is. Once you reach its capacity it will delete the oldest items first.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020

When your villagers move out they will sometimes leave behind clothes and furniture n the recycling box. Also random flower seeds show up in there.


----------



## Bluebellie

Livia said:


> There is a limit, but I'm not sure what it is. Once you reach its capacity it will delete the oldest items first.


Oh!  Thats bad. If it deletes do they come back once we make space on the box? Are they in a void? Or do they disappear  forever? 

I have to sift through stuff now. Now I’m wondering how many items I lost and never even noticed


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> Does the recycling bin have infinite number of items it can hold? Or is there a limit? Also, where do these items even come from. I feel like there’s a few pieces I might have crafted or lost but I don’t remember planting buildings or things on them that makes them disappear or get them inside the box.


The limit is 80 items. As for what goes in there, there are a few random items that might show up, such as plants and materials. Then you'll get rusted parts each time you help Gulliver, there will be a cardboard box each time a villager moves in, and when a villager moves out, you'll get a piece of their furniture as well as clothing you gave them. 

If you play couch co-op (as in, with another player at the same time on the same Switch), items picked up by anyone other than the leader will also end up in the recycling bin, and can be claimed later.


----------



## Livia

What is the earliest time we can unlock the New Years nook mile achievement? Theres very little chance I’ll stay up playing at midnight so I’m wondering if I’ll still be able to get it. I don’t time travel so that’s not an option


----------



## Burumun

Livia said:


> What is the earliest time we can unlock the New Years nook mile achievement? Theres very little chance I’ll stay up playing at midnight so I’m wondering if I’ll still be able to get it. I don’t time travel so that’s not an option


From this, it sounds like the only way to get it is to stay up until midnight, unfortunately.


----------



## GastricTank

Hello! New here. I'm starting a new town, but like many, I'd prefer the airport slope to line up perfectly with the door of the Resident Services building (not the tent, obviously). Have we all figured out which default layouts do this yet? The Town Map isn't an exact science and is a bit more abstract than I'd like it so it's a little tough to really gauge which ones perfectly line up. I used these images I found on Reddit to help me narrow it down. Any help?

Linked because files are too large:
West River Layouts
East River Layouts
South River Layouts


----------



## Mu~

Hello, how do I equip tools at Harv's island? Been trying like crazy for a pic with the sparkling cider and no way I could do it :/ I traveled from my island with it equipped and still didn't work :'(


----------



## Burumun

GastricTank said:


> Hello! New here. I'm starting a new town, but like many, I'd prefer the airport slope to line up perfectly with the door of the Resident Services building (not the tent, obviously). Have we all figured out which default layouts do this yet? The Town Map isn't an exact science and is a bit more abstract than I'd like it so it's a little tough to really gauge which ones perfectly line up. I used these images I found on Reddit to help me narrow it down. Any help?
> 
> Linked because files are too large:
> West River Layouts
> East River Layouts
> South River Layouts


I found the original Reddit post those maps are from, and they only account for the river formation, the airport and RS locations can still vary even if you get the same map twice. You'll need to keep restarting and checking in-game if RS and the airport line up. 

As someone who did this, you'll be able to tell after a while whether or not they line up while viewing the maps, but it'll still take a while.


----------



## GastricTank

Burumun said:


> I found the original Reddit post those maps are from, and they only account for the river formation, the airport and RS locations can still vary even if you get the same map twice. You'll need to keep restarting and checking in-game if RS and the airport line up.
> 
> As someone who did this, you'll be able to tell after a while whether or not they line up while viewing the maps, but it'll still take a while.


Oh dear, that's pretty lame. It's even more of a dice roll now. Ah well.


----------



## Mu~

GastricTank said:


> Oh dear, that's pretty lame. It's even more of a dice roll now. Ah well.


There's one layout that has a decent chance of having those aligned, I think. If it's not aligned, then it's preeetty close. Check #18. I got it several times when resetting for the perfect map.


----------



## GastricTank

Mu~ said:


> There's one layout that has a decent chance of having those aligned, I think. If it's not aligned, then it's preeetty close. Check #18. I got it several times when resetting for the perfect map.


18 actually looks pretty good. I don't want a double south river (symmetry is good for some things, but not all), the base structure of the island and the rivers look great, and RS isn't forced to be close to the airport.
Now the problem is getting that (or some other nice-looking map) with a blue airport and a properly aligned RS. Fruit doesn't matter to me, even if they reintroduce Perfect Fruit.


----------



## piske

Where can we find a list of available insects and fish for January?


----------



## maria110

Does anyone know if it is possible to go from 3 stars to 4 stars without adding art to the museum?  I like the look of the small art museum so I haven't added art when I bought from Redd.  I'm just curious.


----------



## JellyBeans

cleffi said:


> Where can we find a list of available insects and fish for January?


there's a list here for bugs and here for fish! but personally I use the app ACNH life - it shows everything available to catch at that time, and you can track other stuff as well (art, DIYs etc)


----------



## piske

JellyBeans said:


> there's a list here for bugs and here for fish! but personally I use the app ACNH life - it shows everything available to catch at that time, and you can track other stuff as well (art, DIYs etc)



Thank you so much! Downloading the app now :3


----------



## Mick

cleffi said:


> Where can we find a list of available insects and fish for January?



They are all over the internet and in several apps, to be honest. Personally I like the ones on the wiki, because they let you switch between the creature types/months easily and have an extra list of the fish/bugs which are new or leaving for that month:
Fish list
Bug list



maria110 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to go from 3 stars to 4 stars without adding art to the museum?  I like the look of the small art museum so I haven't added art when I bought from Redd.  I'm just curious.



This should definitely be possible!


----------



## maria110

Mick said:


> This should definitely be possible!



I'm doing something wrong then. Maybe I just need more stuff.  And to water the flowers. And finish laying down paths.  And maybe add another piece of infrastructure.


----------



## Mick

maria110 said:


> I'm doing something wrong then. Maybe I just need more stuff.  And to water the flowers. And finish laying down paths.  And maybe add another piece of infrastructure.



The island rating is based on a point system. Having more stuff donated to the museum does not give you any more points than leaving it empty, so that's definitely not your problem! The easiest solution is definitely more stuff (flowers, items, bridges, hedges...). Try to put lots of it around, and to spread it across the island. Isabelle doesn't know if something is actually pretty so that doesn't even matter, she simply counts how many things there are


----------



## Livia

Do amiibo villagers always move in the third time you invite them and craft the item?


----------



## JKDOS

Livia said:


> Do amiibo villagers always move in the third time you invite them and craft the item?



Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2021



maria110 said:


> And finish laying down paths.


 I don't believe paths have any weight on the town rating.


----------



## Poppies_92

Is there limit to the transfer app for NH? Like transferring save data back to system you originally transfer from?


----------



## Bluebellie

Aside from the lost books and  the pop up book. Are there any other single books that can be placed down closed?


----------



## maria110

Mick said:


> The island rating is based on a point system. Having more stuff donated to the museum does not give you any more points than leaving it empty, so that's definitely not your problem! The easiest solution is definitely more stuff (flowers, items, bridges, hedges...). Try to put lots of it around, and to spread it across the island. Isabelle doesn't know if something is actually pretty so that doesn't even matter, she simply counts how many things there are



Thanks for the info.  I was able to get to a 4 star rating today.  Yay!


----------



## Bluebellie

Is this pond suitable for fishing? Or too small? Haven’t seen a fish yet.


----------



## JKDOS

Poppies_92 said:


> Is there limit to the transfer app for NH? Like transferring save data back to system you originally transfer from?



No. Though I've heard multiple horror stories regarding that app, so I'd say the fewer times you use it, the better.


----------



## Poppies_92

JKDOS said:


> No. Though I've heard multiple horror stories regarding that app, so I'd say the fewer times you use it, the better.



Bummer, only negative thing about that game it has its own clould save system.... which works in a lame way :/


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Is tomorrow (1/6) the last day to catch snowflakes?  Or do they stick around as long as the snowballs for snowboys (late Feb)?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

GnarlyGarden said:


> Is tomorrow (1/6) the last day to catch snowflakes?  Or do they stick around as long as the snowballs for snowboys (late Feb)?



based on this guide by @Rosch it looks like the snowflakes are around through most of feb, but tomorrow is the last day for festive diys

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...mmer-shells-dec-1-festive-diys-dec-15.581193/


----------



## Bekaa

how do you set the phrase your island character says when others visit your island via dream address? Is it through the passport?


----------



## dizzy bone

Bekaa said:


> how do you set the phrase your island character says when others visit your island via dream address? Is it through the passport?



Yep, it's the passport comment section! Passport > Edit > Comment.


----------



## Alaina

When you're going through your items in storage (not the catalogue) is there a way to hide "not for sale" ones or sort so that you can tell them apart from common items? Otherwise it's hard when I'm cleaning out my storage, to know what I shouldn't get rid of. I've accidentally gotten rid of ones that can't be ordered before so now I always cross check the catalogue but it's time consuming that way.


----------



## JellyBeans

Alaina said:


> When you're going through your items in storage (not the catalogue) is there a way to hide "not for sale" ones or sort so that you can tell them apart from common items? Otherwise it's hard when I'm cleaning out my storage, to know what I shouldn't get rid of. I've accidentally gotten rid of ones that can't be ordered before so now I always cross check the catalogue but it's time consuming that way.


as far as I'm aware, there unfortunately isn't a way to do this! over time you can sort of get an idea for what's reorderable and what's not purely based off memory I suppose, but it definitely can be annoying


----------



## TheRevienne

Bluebellie said:


> Is this pond suitable for fishing? Or too small? Haven’t seen a fish yet.


It looks a wee bit small to me, though when I've been terraforming in the past and doing rivers, I've seen fish in smaller areas, maybe scare the fish from your other ponds/rivers and see if anything spawns? 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 9, 2021



Alaina said:


> When you're going through your items in storage (not the catalogue) is there a way to hide "not for sale" ones or sort so that you can tell them apart from common items? Otherwise it's hard when I'm cleaning out my storage, to know what I shouldn't get rid of. I've accidentally gotten rid of ones that can't be ordered before so now I always cross check the catalogue but it's time consuming that way.


Ignore me, I misread what you put, my apologies -.-


----------



## Red Cat

Bluebellie said:


> Is this pond suitable for fishing? Or too small? Haven’t seen a fish yet.


A pond has to have a 3x3 space somewhere minimum to spawn a fish. It looks like your pond is large enough, but in my experience fish are more likely to spawn in larger ponds than smaller ones. I've noticed that increasing the size of a pond from 3x3 to 4x4 makes fish appear much more often. Your pond doesn't actually have to be square, it should just have 4x4 square of water somewhere within it.


----------



## Ginkgo

Usually it's me who answers questions, but right now I actually have a one myself: Can you go back to last Sunday after having already checked Nook's prices - before having reached the next Sunday - and buy turnips belatedly, then travel ahead - before the next Sunday - and sell them for the same price the Nook's have already given you, or will going backwards reset the prices for the entire week no matter what? I passed on the turnips after seeing they were 102 bells, but I of course get a big spike with a chance of 600 bells per turnip the week I decide not to buy any...


----------



## JKDOS

Ginkgo said:


> Usually it's me who answers questions, but right now I actually have a one myself: Can you go back to last Sunday after having already checked Nook's prices - before having reached the next Sunday - and buy turnips belatedly, then travel ahead - before the next Sunday - and sell them for the same price the Nook's have already given you, or will going backwards reset the prices for the entire week no matter what? I passed on the turnips after seeing they were 102 bells, but I of course get a big spike with a chance of 600 bells per turnip the week I decide not to buy any...



Time traveling backwards will reset the turnip prices, and if I'm not mistaken, Nintendo will purposely put you in the decreasing pattern.


----------



## Mattician

Is there anyway to remove or replace one specific item from a villager's home?

I sold Reneigh a sea bass and she placed it in her house near the front door.


----------



## Livia

Mattician said:


> Is there anyway to remove or replace one specific item from a villager's home?
> 
> I sold Reneigh a sea bass and she placed it in her house near the front door.



You can't remove it. You'll have to gift her something else and see if she replaces the fish There's a guide in this thread to help with furniture replacement. I think the best thing to try would be to gift her the item she previously had in the spot where she put the fish.


----------



## Mattician

Livia said:


> You can't remove it. You'll have to gift her something else and see if she replaces the fish There's a guide in this thread to help with furniture replacement. I think the best thing to try would be to gift her the item she previously had in the spot where she put the fish.


Thanks for the quick response.

I looked at images, and I don't think there was already an item where the sea bass is. So I guess I should try to give her something I think fits her house?

I'm just worried about gifting her something, and then she replaces something else other than the sea bass.


----------



## Mick

Mattician said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I looked at images, and I don't think there was already an item where the sea bass is. So I guess I should try to give her something I think fits her house?
> 
> I'm just worried about gifting her something, and then she replaces something else other than the sea bass.



It'll be quite easy to get her to replace that sea bass, because its tank is a 1 by 2 tile item. This means that it can only be replaced by another item that also takes up two tiles. This is good news because if you gift her a new item of that size, it can't replace any of the items in her house that have a different footprint.

The image below should look vaguely familiar if I tell you that it's Reneigh's house. The boxes show you all the items she has, or where she could put new ones. This image was based on the game code, and it shows us that there are only two spots in her house that fit a 1x2 item: the one near the door where she put the sea bass, or the one in the middle of the room where the table is. She can't shuffle furniture around and make room, the locations are fixed.





(Source: https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=hrs16)

As long as the item you give is the right size, something like a couch or a counter or a rectangular table, the only risk is that she _might_ replace the table. But if she does do that, you can give her another one of the same item and she until she replaces the sea bass with that. And then you can fix the table by gifting her a new one. She won't be able to replace any of the other items. It's safe!


----------



## Mattician

Mick said:


> It'll be quite easy to get her to replace that sea bass, because its tank is a 1 by 2 tile item. This means that it can only be replaced by another item that also takes up two tiles. This is good news because if you gift her a new item of that size, it can't replace any of the items in her house that have a different footprint.
> 
> The image below should look vaguely familiar if I tell you that it's Reneigh's house. The boxes show you all the items she has, or where she could put new ones. This image was based on the game code, and it shows us that there are only two spots in her house that fit a 1x2 item: the one near the door where she put the sea bass, or the one in the middle of the room where the table is. She can't shuffle furniture around and make room, the locations are fixed.
> 
> View attachment 351157
> 
> (Source: https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=hrs16)
> 
> As long as the item you give is the right size, something like a couch or a counter or a rectangular table, the only risk is that she _might_ replace the table. But if she does do that, you can give her another one of the same item and she until she replaces the sea bass with that. And then you can fix the table by gifting her a new one. She won't be able to replace any of the other items. It's safe!


Wow, thanks! So at worst she'll only have one other item to replace as an option. And that'll be easy to fix by cycling out the two items if needed.


----------



## Mick

Mattician said:


> Wow, thanks! So at worst she'll only have one other item to replace as an option. And that'll be easy to fix by cycling out the two items if needed.



Exactly! It would have been a lot trickier if it had been a smaller fish (still doable, just trickier). Good luck!


----------



## Mattician

Mick said:


> Exactly! It would have been a lot trickier if it had been a smaller fish (still doable, just trickier). Good luck!


Awesome, thanks again. Just need to find something to put in her house now. But the stress of not knowing is gone.


----------



## Flicky

Are there certain parts of the map where things just won't grow, even when there's space?

I wanted to do a little forest-y area, so I lined up several rows of trees. All have the same amount of space between them, but a few in the center don't seem to grow.


----------



## Red Cat

Flicky said:


> Are there certain parts of the map where things just won't grow, even when there's space?
> 
> I wanted to do a little forest-y area, so I lined up several rows of trees. All have the same amount of space between them, but a few in the center don't seem to grow.


Trees won't grow if there are already a lot of trees nearby, but you can move them somewhere else with more space around and then move them back to where you want them to be when they are fully grown.


----------



## Flicky

Ah, that explains it then. Thank you for answering!


----------



## bam94-

I gave Mallary a mushroom wreath, and she put it up on her door the next day. Great, that's what I wanted. But the next day, she took it down and I haven't seen it again for weeks? It's like it's gone into the void. Is this a known glitch or something?


----------



## Ginkgo

bam94- said:


> I gave Mallary a mushroom wreath, and she put it up on her door the next day. Great, that's what I wanted. But the next day, she took it down and I haven't seen it again for weeks? It's like it's gone into the void. Is this a known glitch or something?


Is it currently fall on your island? The mushroom wreath is seasonal, so it will only stay on their doors for as long as it's the actual season that the item corresponds to. Come mushroom season, she'll probably put it back up since it must still be in her inventory.


----------



## bam94-

Ginkgo said:


> Is it currently fall on your island? The mushroom wreath is seasonal, so it will only stay on their doors for as long as it's the actual season that the item corresponds to. Come mushroom season, she'll probably put it back up since it must still be in her inventory.


That’s it! I can’t believe I didn’t consider that, I thought they’d stay up all year round.  It’s winter on my island currently. Thank you!


----------



## Ganucci

Ginkgo said:


> Is it currently fall on your island? The mushroom wreath is seasonal, so it will only stay on their doors for as long as it's the actual season that the item corresponds to. Come mushroom season, she'll probably put it back up since it must still be in her inventory.



Hmm. I don't know if that's true. I gave Kody an ornament wreath during the festive season and he has yet to take it down. I actually gave him a new flower wreath in hopes he'd replace it and he must have just stored it away because the ornament wreath never came down.


----------



## Ginkgo

Ganucci said:


> Hmm. I don't know if that's true. I gave Kody an ornament wreath during the festive season and he has yet to take it down. I actually gave him a new flower wreath in hopes he'd replace it and he must have just stored it away because the ornament wreath never came down.


It's still winter (or summer) though. That just proves that villagers might display seasonal wreaths outside of special event periods such as the festive season and will only take it down after the entire season has ended. So in bam94's case, their Mallary might put the wreath up at the beginning of fall and keep it up for its entirety as opposed to only when mushrooms start spawning on the ground. I guess it makes more sense that way anyway, considering how short some of these recipe time windows are


----------



## YueClemes

Ganucci said:


> Hmm. I don't know if that's true. I gave Kody an ornament wreath during the festive season and he has yet to take it down. I actually gave him a new flower wreath in hopes he'd replace it and he must have just stored it away because the ornament wreath never came down.


there is a bug that villager wont change wreath when u gift them. I tried on Chrissy too though her old wreath was flower one with another flower lol After 15 times, she finally change it. And yea winter still here so ur ornament wreath will be there xD


----------



## piske

Hi all! I started my island on 1/1 of this year and I never got a mom’s item. Is it because I created my island once the month had already begun? Thanks!


----------



## maria110

Hi. What is that song the villagers are always singing?  Thx!


----------



## Bluebellie

If I drop some candy on the floor, will ants appear?


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> If I drop some candy on the floor, will ants appear?


Yes, candy will attract ants.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ginkgo said:


> Yes, candy will attract ants.


Great thanks! I’m assuming the lollipop as well right?


----------



## Ginkgo

maria110 said:


> Hi. What is that song the villagers are always singing?  Thx!


I think you're talking about the song they'll sing by default without any radios or stereos on the island, right? I tried looking for an answer, but it seems no one really knows what it is because it doesn't sound like any K.K Slider song or soundtrack in the series. The most I've found is people claiming it sounds like a modified Twinkle Twinkle Little Star or a modified version of the beginning of Pachelbel's Canon in D. I can't give you a more accurate answer than that, sorry. I think it's just a little melody they made specifically for this situation.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 19, 2021



Bluebellie said:


> Great thanks! I’m assuming the lollipop as well right?


According to google search yes lol. It falls under candy too, don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is frame dropping caused by dropping too many items on the floor? Or is it only if you place them? Or both?


----------



## GnarlyGarden

I forgot to look for my NPC visitor yesterday (could they post it on the bulletin board?).  If I TT back to yesterday, would I get the one I had yesterday, or would it be a random NPC?  I don’t like to TT, but hate to think I could have missed Redd because art museum progress is slow.


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> Is frame dropping caused by dropping too many items on the floor? Or is it only if you place them? Or both?


I can tell you from having been to several catalog islands that they'll hardly influence the framerate when dropped. You wouldn't be able to walk those islands otherwise, lol



GnarlyGarden said:


> I forgot to look for my NPC visitor yesterday (could they post it on the bulletin board?).  If I TT back to yesterday, would I get the one I had yesterday, or would it be a random NPC?  I don’t like to TT, but hate to think I could have missed Redd because art museum progress is slow.


I don't know your timezone, but it should be either Wednesday or Tuesday for you today, meaning you want to check the NPC of either Monday or Tuesday, right? In that case you can TT back. Otherwise, just remember that the NPCs that will visit your island each week are determined every Sunday, meaning that TTing to a Sunday will reshuffle  the lineup of NPCs for the upcoming week.


----------



## Mu~

Does the fruit wreath disappear like seasonal ones or is it permanent?


----------



## bam94-

Mu~ said:


> Does the fruit wreath disappear like seasonal ones or is it permanent?


I think it’s permanent as I gave one to Beau months ago and he’s never taken it down.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there a way to rotate items on a table outside?
I am trying to place documents stacks on a stone tablet, but I can’t get it to land correctly. I want it centered on the oposite side. However when I place it, it goes to the corners instead. It is only centered if I stand on the center of opposite side, but then I place it and it’s not on the direction I want.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Bluebellie said:


> Is there a way to rotate items on a table outside?
> I am trying to place documents stacks on a stone tablet, but I can’t get it to land correctly. I want it centered on the oposite side. However when I place it, it goes to the corners instead. It is only centered if I stand on the center of opposite side, but then I place it and it’s not on the direction I want.


I don’t know.  I want to be able to center flowers on a 2x2 table, but can only get it on the center of a side, not center of the table.


----------



## Mu~

Bluebellie said:


> Is there a way to rotate items on a table outside?
> I am trying to place documents stacks on a stone tablet, but I can’t get it to land correctly. I want it centered on the oposite side. However when I place it, it goes to the corners instead. It is only centered if I stand on the center of opposite side, but then I place it and it’s not on the direction I want.


The direction you face will determine the orientation of the item. Can't be rotated but you can control the position anyway.


----------



## Bluebellie

Mu~ said:


> The direction you face will determine the orientation of the item. Can't be rotated but you can control the position anyway.


Yeah but if you place an item right in front, and you want to place an item right behind that one behind it centered, I haven’t been blue to figure out how to center it. When I place it, the game throws it to the sides rather than centered.


----------



## Radagast

I found out recently that if a villager moves out, they will leave behind an empty plot that gets sold to a new villager, as opposed to their house simply disappearing like in New Leaf. 

I apologize if this has already been asked before (I didn't read through all 168 pages of this thread), but my question is: if one of my villagers moves out and leaves an empty plot, and I scan an Amiibo card to have a new villager move in, will that new Amiibo villager start living in the empty plot that was left behind by the previous villager, or will the new villager get their own separate plot? 

I'd really appreciate an answer from someone who is knowledgeable about this stuff because Google hasn't been too helpful.


----------



## Sharksheep

Radagast said:


> I found out recently that if a villager moves out, they will leave behind an empty plot that gets sold to a new villager, as opposed to their house simply disappearing like in New Leaf.
> 
> I apologize if this has already been asked before (I didn't read through all 168 pages of this thread), but my question is: if one of my villagers moves out and leaves an empty plot, and I scan an Amiibo card to have a new villager move in, will that new Amiibo villager start living in the empty plot that was left behind by the previous villager, or will the new villager get their own separate plot?
> 
> I'd really appreciate an answer from someone who is knowledgeable about this stuff because Google hasn't been too helpful.


Amiibos have to be scanned in for 3 in game days before they ask to move in. You also have to craft them their requested items successfully three times.


----------



## Ginkgo

Radagast said:


> I found out recently that if a villager moves out, they will leave behind an empty plot that gets sold to a new villager, as opposed to their house simply disappearing like in New Leaf.
> 
> I apologize if this has already been asked before (I didn't read through all 168 pages of this thread), but my question is: if one of my villagers moves out and leaves an empty plot, and I scan an Amiibo card to have a new villager move in, will that new Amiibo villager start living in the empty plot that was left behind by the previous villager, or will the new villager get their own separate plot?
> 
> I'd really appreciate an answer from someone who is knowledgeable about this stuff because Google hasn't been too helpful.


The reason the entire plot doesn't simply disappear but is just left vacant is because you specifically had to put them down yourself, which is why you're also now able to move them to a new position should the old one bother you.
When you scan in an Amiibo villager, they won't be able to immediately move onto your island, but only after you've crafted them a specifically requested item three days in a row. Meaning that if your plot is open now and you scan in that Amiibo for the first time, someone random will probably have moved in by the time the Amiibo villager actually offers you the option (it can take anywhere from one to a few days for a random villager to move onto an open plot).
The Amiibo villager will only move onto a different plot if you have 9 villager spots filled and still have to build your 10th one. If you already have 10 filled spots, they will allow you to choose which villager should make space for them. If there's an open plot, they will always move onto that one.

EDIT: whoops I got sniped lol


----------



## Radagast

Sharksheep said:


> Amiibos have to be scanned in for 3 in game days before they ask to move in. You also have to craft them their requested items successfully three times.





Ginkgo said:


> The reason the entire plot doesn't simply disappear but is just left vacant is because you specifically had to put them down yourself, which is why you're also now able to move them to a new position should the old one bother you.



Thank you both for your replies. That is fine but it seems like that makes it impossible to lower the amount of villagers who live on my island...If I ever got the maximum ten villagers, then I'd never be able to have less than that, apparently.



Ginkgo said:


> When you scan in an Amiibo villager, they won't be able to immediately move onto your island, but only after you've crafted them a specifically requested item three days in a row. Meaning that if your plot is open now and you scan in that Amiibo for the first time, someone random will probably have moved in by the time the Amiibo villager actually offers you the option (it can take anywhere from one to a few days for a random villager to move onto an open plot).
> 
> The Amiibo villager will only move onto a different plot if you have 9 villager spots filled and still have to build your 10th one. If you already have 10 filled spots, they will allow you to choose which villager should make space for them. If there's an open plot, they will always move onto that one.
> 
> 
> EDIT: whoops I got sniped lol


I guess this pretty much answers my question. So I would have to scan Amiibo villager on day 1, and then have unwanted villager agree to move out on day 2, who will then leave an empty plot on day 3 which is when Amiibo villager will ask to move in? And then Amiibo villager would take over unwanted villager's empty plot?

I understand that having an Amiibo villager replace another villager is easy when the town has the maximum ten villagers, but my town only has eight, and I was just wondering if it's possible to replace one of my villagers with an Amiibo villager without permanently increasing the number of villagers who live in my town.

But it seems like it wouldn't be practical because apparently I'd have to somehow plan it so that my unwanted villager would ask to move out the day after I scanned the Amiibo villager :/


----------



## Sharksheep

Radagast said:


> Thank you both for your replies. That is fine but it seems like that makes it impossible to lower the amount of villagers who live on my island...If I ever got the maximum ten villagers, then I'd never be able to have less than that, apparently.
> 
> 
> I guess this pretty much answers my question. So I would have to scan Amiibo villager on day 1, and then have unwanted villager agree to move out on day 2, who will then leave an empty plot on day 3 which is when Amiibo villager will ask to move in? And then Amiibo villager would take over unwanted villager's empty plot?
> 
> I understand that having an Amiibo villager replace another villager is easy when the town has the maximum ten villagers, but my town only has eight, and I was just wondering if it's possible to replace one of my villagers with an Amiibo villager without permanently increasing the number of villagers who live in my town.
> 
> But it seems like it wouldn't be practical because apparently I'd have to somehow plan it so that my unwanted villager would ask to move out the day after I scanned the Amiibo villager :/



The scanned amiibo let's you pick any villager to kick out on the third day. You don't have to wait for an empty plot


----------



## Radagast

Sharksheep said:


> The scanned amiibo let's you pick any villager to kick out on the third day. You don't have to wait for an empty plot


Is this true even if I have eight villagers living in my town? I assumed that the Amiibo would only let me choose who to kick out if I had all ten villagers, and would otherwise add a new plot if there wasn't one already. If it lets me choose who to replace even when I have less than ten villagers, then that would be neat.


----------



## Sharksheep

Radagast said:


> Is this true even if I have eight villagers living in my town? I assumed that the Amiibo would only let me choose who to kick out if I had all ten villagers, and would otherwise add a new plot if there wasn't one already. If it lets me choose who to replace even when I have less than ten villagers, then that would be neat.


If you have less than 10 I think they force you to build a new plot. You can always try it


----------



## Bluebellie

If I delete the slot where I created my town flag, will it delete the actual design on the airport or plaza? I remember in new leaf, even if we delete it, it would still show. I need space in the slots and need verification.


----------



## dizzy bone

Bluebellie said:


> If I delete the slot where I created my town flag, will it delete the actual design on the airport or plaza? I remember in new leaf, even if we delete it, it would still show. I need space in the slots and need verification.



If it's already up as your town flag, deleting the current design will not delete your town flag.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I'm currently in summer getting all the mermaid furniture. I read that the game won't give you a repeat but will it give you all the clothing and DIYs if you played every day since July 3rd? I was able to get one of everything by getting a scallop everyday on my main and alt character but I'm getting close to the end of August and I don't have doubles of everything.


----------



## Livia

mermaidshelf said:


> I'm currently in summer getting all the mermaid furniture. I read that the game won't give you a repeat but will it give you all the clothing and DIYs if you played every day since July 3rd? I was able to get one of everything by getting a scallop everyday on my main and alt character but I'm getting close to the end of August and I don't have doubles of everything.



You can catch scallops and get mermaid stuff from Pascal all year not just in summer. You don’t have to worry about not getting everything by August. You can’t get repeats of the recipes.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Livia said:


> You can catch scallops and get mermaid stuff from Pascal all year not just in summer. You don’t have to worry about not getting everything by August. You can’t get repeats of the recipes.


Oh, that's great! Thank you! Sorry I meant I should have 2 of everything if I'm playing with 2 of my characters.


----------



## ridley346

is there something I don't know about the simple wooden fence DIY I've been time traveling for days on end looking for it in the nook mile terminal and yet I still can't find it I've managed to find every other fence that can be found and have searched for hours now but can't find the simple wooden fence does anyone know if I'm doing something wrong or how to get this DIY?


----------



## Burumun

ridley346 said:


> is there something I don't know about the simple wooden fence DIY I've been time traveling for days on end looking for it in the nook mile terminal and yet I still can't find it I've managed to find every other fence that can be found and have searched for hours now but can't find the simple wooden fence does anyone know if I'm doing something wrong or how to get this DIY?


You're doing everything right, it just sounds like you're having bad luck, unfortunately.


----------



## HappyTails

Is this river efficient enough for the clifftop river only fish or does it need to be bigger?


----------



## arikins

HappyTails said:


> Is this river efficient enough for the clifftop river only fish or does it need to be bigger?


honestly it seems good. id heightened it a bit just in case ? like just push up the water next to ur garden wagon a few spaces. i remember having a river roughly this shape and size on my island in the beginning and i was able to hunt for em just fine


----------



## My77rh

Hey, so I’m trying to sell stuff online and whenever people try to visit my island or iI try going to others’ islands it says there’s no connection between the other consoles. This is really bugging me because I want bells without time travelling. I have literally no idea what this is, could be the new wifi?

edit: found out it’s because my NAT type is C...oh internet, why so complicated?


----------



## hnkford

Is it possible to TT to get cherry blossom DIYs?  I've tried April 2020 and 2021 but none of the ballons contain cherry blossom DIYs.


----------



## Mu~

Where are the new clothes for sale? I couldn't find them at the able sisters'.


----------



## Burumun

hnkford said:


> Is it possible to TT to get cherry blossom DIYs?  I've tried April 2020 and 2021 but none of the ballons contain cherry blossom DIYs.


Yes, it is, but they're rare, which is why you haven't found any yet. 



Mu~ said:


> Where are the new clothes for sale? I couldn't find them at the able sisters'.


They'll be available at the Able Sisters from February 1st.


----------



## HappyTails

arikins said:


> honestly it seems good. id heightened it a bit just in case ? like just push up the water next to ur garden wagon a few spaces. i remember having a river roughly this shape and size on my island in the beginning and i was able to hunt for em just fine



Okay, thanks for answering. I might do that, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bluebellie

I saw earlier  today a thread that had a link to all the holiday or update items that we recessive by mail or can order in the special catalog section. I can’t find it. I must be blind. Can someone redirect me to the link, or post the site that shows it?


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> I saw earlier  today a thread that had a link to all the holiday or update items that we recessive by mail or can order in the special catalog section. I can’t find it. I must be blind. Can someone redirect me to the link, or post the site that shows it?


Here‘s the thread




__





						Seasonal and Mail from Nintendo
					

does anyone have a complete list of all of the items that have been available in the seasonal tab of the nook shop as well as available from special letters?



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Bluebellie

Are the valentines items and pave items already unlocked if you time travel?


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> Are the valentines items and pave items already unlocked if you time travel?


You can buy the Festivale set at Nook's if you TT to Feb 1st and the consecutive days, as they will put one item out on their seasonal display daily. But it'll all be one color, specific to your island, and the option to customize them using feathers (and getting the Pavé float) will remain locked until the event itself, which will be unlocked on the 15th IRL. As for the Valentine's items, it says they'll be available starting Feb 2nd, and seasonal items have always been time-locked, so these probably are too.


----------



## Mu~

Do seasonal wreaths disappear only from your villagers' doors or yours as well?


----------



## JellyBeans

Mu~ said:


> Do seasonal wreaths disappear only from your villagers' doors or yours as well?


just your villagers!


----------



## 6iixx

i honestly don't know if this is the right spot to ask this, but i don't want to make a thread just specifically for this - does anyone know what's sticking out of zucker's head?  i just found him while island hopping and all i can think of is a straw and i can't stop laughing


----------



## GnarlyGarden

I had villagers with the move out thought bubble for a few days, but yesterday and today I haven’t been able to figure out who has it.  Does it skip days sometimes?  I do have someone in mind to leave.


----------



## Livia

6iixx said:


> i honestly don't know if this is the right spot to ask this, but i don't want to make a thread just specifically for this - does anyone know what's sticking out of zucker's head?  i just found him while island hopping and all i can think of is a straw and i can't stop laughing


I think it’s a toothpick.


----------



## meo

Is it only furniture variations that are split up between islands? Or are some of the clothes via Able's also split between different towns to obtain?


----------



## Ginkgo

meo said:


> Is it only furniture variations that are split up between islands? Or are some of the clothes via Able's also split between different towns to obtain?


You can get all Able's clothing in all colors at your own shop.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

6iixx said:


> i honestly don't know if this is the right spot to ask this, but i don't want to make a thread just specifically for this - does anyone know what's sticking out of zucker's head?  i just found him while island hopping and all i can think of is a straw and i can't stop laughing


he is based off of a japanese food called takoyaki, which are dough balls with octopus inside of them and ive seen people use toothpicks to eat them, so itd be a pick!


----------



## mermaidshelf

I'm on the hunt for the elusive cicada shell and I'm using this tutorial from July:





They said to go to the bamboo mystery island when it's raining. It's raining in my town but it's not raining on any of the mystery tours. Did they change this in an update? It's super frustrating...


----------



## Burumun

mermaidshelf said:


> I'm on the hunt for the elusive cicada shell and I'm using this tutorial from July:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said to go to the bamboo mystery island when it's raining. It's raining in my town but it's not raining on any of the mystery tours. Did they change this in an update? It's super frustrating...


The weather on mystery islands has never been guaranteed to be your weather. From what I can tell, the weather is completely random on mystery islands, so just keep trying until you get the right one. It should also work when it's sunny in your town, I believe.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Burumun said:


> The weather on mystery islands has never been guaranteed to be your weather. From what I can tell, the weather is completely random on mystery islands, so just keep trying until you get the right one. It should also work when it's sunny in your town, I believe.


Omg thank you!! I think I'll try my luck on my own island because I've used hundreds of NMTs and I'm realizing I've never seen an island with rain


----------



## Red Cat

mermaidshelf said:


> I'm on the hunt for the elusive cicada shell and I'm using this tutorial from July:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said to go to the bamboo mystery island when it's raining. It's raining in my town but it's not raining on any of the mystery tours. Did they change this in an update? It's super frustrating...


It doesn't have to be raining for cicada shells to appear. I assume they recommend finding a rainy island because that stops beetles from spawning, but they are easy to scare off. Also, I don't think finding the bamboo island is necessary either. You can terraform any island like that, so you just want to find any island that's mostly flat without too much water. One of the tree islands is ideal as that prevents grasshoppers and locusts from spawning, but they are rare so it's probably not worth the effort searching for one.


----------



## Mu~

Do shrubs count as trees, hedges, flowers or something else?


----------



## mermaidshelf

Red Cat said:


> It doesn't have to be raining for cicada shells to appear. I assume they recommend finding a rainy island because that stops beetles from spawning, but they are easy to scare off. Also, I don't think finding the bamboo island is necessary either. You can terraform any island like that, so you just want to find any island that's mostly flat without too much water. One of the tree islands is ideal as that prevents grasshoppers and locusts from spawning, but they are rare so it's probably not worth the effort searching for one.


Oh yeah I know, it just helps because butterflies won't spawn so it increases your chances (beetles still do). Unfortunately cicada shells don't spawn on tree island (island #14)  
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bluebellie

Can you place items on top of the sleigh?


----------



## JKDOS

Mu~ said:


> Do shrubs count as trees, hedges, flowers or something else?



I've read they count as trees. So too many of them and Isabelle will remove a star from your rating.


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> Can you place items on top of the sleigh?



sadly, no.


----------



## Vonny

Can people visiting via dodo code break your rocks?


----------



## JellyBeans

Vonny said:


> Can people visiting via dodo code break your rocks?


I believe people visiting via dodo can only use a shovel/axe if they're on your best friends list so if it's random visitors, no!


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

What is the max number of mushrooms in a stack?


----------



## Nefarious

Mu~ said:


> Do shrubs count as trees, hedges, flowers or something else?



They do not count as trees, that’s for sure. I’m not sure if they count as flowers or their own thing though.


----------



## Mu~

I've had Wisp yesterday or the day before and today with a meteor shower I have him again instead of Celeste. The 7th I'll have another shower, what are the odds of having either of them visiting that day?


----------



## Livia

kazujina said:


> What is the max number of mushrooms in a stack?


10 mushrooms in a stack


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there any way to keep a turnip from spoiling? For decoration purposes.


----------



## YueClemes

Bluebellie said:


> Is there any way to keep a turnip from spoiling? For decoration purposes.


sadly nope, it's always spoil when SUnday come. I guess just buy new one for replace?


----------



## Bluebellie

Is the chocolate heart customizable? Or you have to buy specific colors to get all?


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> Is the chocolate heart customizable? Or you have to buy specific colors to get all?



i’m gonna assume you’re talking about the nh one lmao but similar to the megaphones, there’ll be a different variant available for purchase each day so i don’t believe that they’re customizable. ^^


----------



## Bluebellie

xara said:


> i’m gonna assume you’re talking about the nh one lmao but similar to the megaphones, there’ll be a different variant available for purchase each day so i don’t believe that they’re customizable. ^^


Ah yes, I meant to post on the new horizons ask a question. I don’t even know how I got here. Thank you!


----------



## acnh.Amanda

Hi! So this is a villager question.. I have Sherb, he's actually my 3rd move in villager. My question is, my friend really wants Sherb but she wants his original interior. Since I had to build him stuff will she get this interior or his original one when he's in boxes? Also would he still be gifted? I was stupid and gave him the Dab when asked me for it.  .. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ginkgo

acnh.Amanda said:


> Hi! So this is a villager question.. I have Sherb, he's actually my 3rd move in villager. My question is, my friend really wants Sherb but she wants his original interior. Since I had to build him stuff will she get this interior or his original one when he's in boxes? Also would he still be gifted? I was stupid and gave him the Dab when asked me for it.  .. Thank you in advance!


When he moves he'll get his original interior back, so you can give him to your friend without worry. All of the gifted items will stay with him though and that includes the dab.


----------



## acnh.Amanda

Ginkgo said:


> When he moves he'll get his original interior back, so you can give him to your friend without worry. All of the gifted items will stay with him though and that includes the dab.


Thank you for the answer! I appreciate it☺


----------



## Queenno

Quick question, if I don't have Nook Cranny's expansion yet, I won't be able to obtain any festivale item? They're not available at the small Nook Cranny's shop and I only played for 24 days so I won't have the expansion until at least a week.


----------



## Bluebellie

Once we buy the valentines items, they don’t show in catalog?


----------



## Burumun

Queenno said:


> Quick question, if I don't have Nook Cranny's expansion yet, I won't be able to obtain any festivale item? They're not available at the small Nook Cranny's shop and I only played for 24 days so I won't have the expansion until at least a week.


If you can get the Resident Services building by February 15th, I believe you'll be able to obtain them from the event. 



Bluebellie said:


> Once we buy the valentines items, they don’t show in catalog?


Nope. None of the seasonal items do.


----------



## Queenno

Burumun said:


> If you can get the Resident Services building by February 15th, I believe you'll be able to obtain them from the event.


Thank you! I have the resident services building so let's hope I'll obtain them from the event!


----------



## oranje

Can people read a villager picture quote in a dream? Because I think I've tried to in others' dream islands and I don't think I could read them.


----------



## Livia

oranje said:


> Can people read a villager picture quote in a dream? Because I think I've tried to in others' dream islands and I don't think I could read them.


I just checked and I couldn't read them either. I think it used to work though


----------



## oranje

Livia said:


> I just checked and I couldn't read them either. I think it used to work though



Thank you!  Aw, there goes my idea of sending cryptic messages to dreamers via picture quotes.  I hope that gets fixed in the future.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

oranje said:


> Can people read a villager picture quote in a dream? Because I think I've tried to in others' dream islands and I don't think I could read them.


I’m a step behind you.  What is a villager picture quote?


----------



## oranje

GnarlyGarden said:


> I’m a step behind you.  What is a villager picture quote?



Villagers that become best friends with you can give you a picture of themselves to you as a gift. When you click on a picture, usually the picture says their name, their birthday, astrological sign, and a quote from them. For example, Butch's picture quote is “A house without either a cat or a dog is a sad house indeed.” Unfortunately it seems nothing happens when dreamers touch the pictures, which is a little disappointing.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Oh, I’ll have to check my photos.


----------



## Bluebellie

Will rocks not spawn if there is flowers and weed everywhere?
I’ve been heavily decorating my town and I have very few decorated spaces left. I had to break some rocks to make room for houses. I noticed my rocks have completely stopped spawning. My open spaces are covered in flowers until I figure out where to put them. I moved a house recently and I noticed a rock spawned. It came to my attention that it spawned within a spot that had no decoration, trees , flowers or weeds.

Do flowers stop spawning? I remember in new leaf rocks could spawn on flower areas (I think). I’m not sure of the mechanics here but would love to know to make my island functional.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

I think you need a 3x3 open area for a rock spawn.


----------



## SkyA

I had a rock on top level of my island, which never produced resources from hitting. Is this a bug?
(i destroyed it and hope it will spawn again and will produce, not sure though)


----------



## Plainbluetees

SkyA said:


> I had a rock on top level of my island, which never produced resources from hitting. Is this a bug?
> (i destroyed it and hope it will spawn again and will produce, not sure though)


Was the rock blocked? If so, materials wouldn’t have had anywhere to go.


----------



## SkyA

Plainbluetees said:


> Was the rock blocked? If so, materials wouldn’t have had anywhere to go.


No, there was open space all around it.


----------



## Plainbluetees

SkyA said:


> No, there was open space all around it.


Hmm, I’ve never head of something like this. It’s most likely a bug.


----------



## suzun

HoennMaster said:


> Anyone know if we can demolish the original bridge we had to build? I don't like the style of it and want to get rid of it once I can purchase other types.


Yep, once you have progressed to a certain point or bridges and inclines can be demolished for 10k bells


----------



## Bluebellie

I know we can’t pick up flowers from another island unless it’s best friend. However can we place? Wanting to know since I want to sell some flowers and need to know how to go about this .


----------



## Nefarious

Bluebellie said:


> I know we can’t pick up flowers from another island unless it’s best friend. However can we place? Wanting to know since I want to sell some flowers and need to know how to go about this .



Yes, you can place flowers and shrubs on other people's islands without being best friends.


----------



## Bluebellie

If I keep gifting my villagers clothing, will they eventually just stop wearing their original?


----------



## Nefarious

Bluebellie said:


> If I keep gifting my villagers clothing, will they eventually just stop wearing their original?



They will always have their original in their wardrobe, but the more you give them the less likely they'll wear their original top. It just won't remove it completely.


----------



## Mu~

Hello, is there any way to modify what characters will visit the island if I TT? I'll miss the chance to get the aquarius vase because celeste never shows up since last month :/


----------



## Nefarious

Mu~ said:


> Hello, is there any way to modify what characters will visit the island if I TT? I'll miss the chance to get the aquarius vase because celeste never shows up since last month :/



Visitors will reset whenever you log in on Sunday. So going backwards or fowards from Sunday will randomized a new set of visitors for that week. Not 100% sure if it effects Wisp and Celeste though.


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> Hello, is there any way to modify what characters will visit the island if I TT? I'll miss the chance to get the aquarius vase because celeste never shows up since last month :/


Celeste only appears if you have a meteor shower, which isn't affected by TT'ing - the weather on your island is determined by your weather seed and can't be changed. If you always checked and she really never showed up all month, there's nothing you can do about it, unfortunately. Otherwise, maybe TT only to the days you didn't check (or at least didn't check thoroughly) and see if she shows up. She's blocked by K.K. Slider, if I'm not mistaken, so you can at least leave out days he had concerts.


----------



## Mu~

Burumun said:


> Celeste only appears if you have a meteor shower, which isn't affected by TT'ing - the weather on your island is determined by your weather seed and can't be changed. If you always checked and she really never showed up all month, there's nothing you can do about it, unfortunately. Otherwise, maybe TT only to the days you didn't check (or at least didn't check thoroughly) and see if she shows up. She's blocked by K.K. Slider, if I'm not mistaken, so you can at least leave out days he had concerts.


I don't think I skipped any shower, the first of the aquarius month happened the 30th, the second on the 1st (both heavy showers), the 4th had a light shower, she didn't show up in any of those days, tomorrow I'll have another heavy one, I TT'd to check for tomorrow and no luck either.
I guess I'll have to visit someone else's island


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> I don't think I skipped any shower, the first of the aquarius month happened the 30th, the second on the 1st (both heavy showers), the 4th had a light shower, she didn't show up in any of those days, tomorrow I'll have another heavy one, I TT'd to check for tomorrow and no luck either.
> I guess I'll have to visit someone else's island


Did you maybe miss any light showers? If it weren't for having MeteoNook already set up, I probably wouldn't notice them at all.


----------



## Mu~

Burumun said:


> Did you maybe miss any light showers? If it weren't for having MeteoNook already set up, I probably wouldn't notice them at all.


Nope, I checked meteonook.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I heard that you can't "clean" the void anymore like how it worked in New Leaf, however the game would stop filling a plot with a voided villager once it's "empty" and the plot would also be longer available. Is this true? And how many villager can be in the void?


----------



## Burumun

Sweetley said:


> I heard that you can't "clean" the void anymore like how it worked in New Leaf, however the game would stop filling a plot with a voided villager once it's "empty" and the plot would also be longer available. Is this true? And how many villager can be in the void?


There's a void and queue, it sounds more like you might be talking about the queue - the void is connected to the person whose island the villager moved away from, the queue is connected to the recipient's island and was not a feature in NL, since the voided villager would simply move into your town the next day if you had space. 

I don't believe having villagers in your queue affects the time it takes for an open plot to be filled, or it can at least still fill the next day even if you don't have queued villagers, it only affects which villager you get as a random move-in. Unfortunately, I don't believe there's any way to clear it once you have a villager in your queue besides letting them move in, but could be wrong. 

As for the number of villagers in the queue, according to a post here, the max is four.


----------



## Mu~

How long will the ogre costumes last at the Able sisters'?


----------



## JKDOS

Mu~ said:


> How long will the ogre costumes last at the Able sisters'?



Aren't they related to Chinese new year? They're probably like the Halloween costumes and Christmas clothing. I'd say all February, every February.


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> How long will the ogre costumes last at the Able sisters'?





JKDOS said:


> Aren't they related to Chinese new year? They're probably like the Halloween costumes and Christmas clothing. I'd say all February, every February.


This says they're only available until February 3rd, since Setsubun is February 2nd/3rd. Besides the fact that it's at the beginning of the month, unlike Christmas and Halloween, it's also about driving away bad spirits like the ogres, according to Wikipedia, so it seems logical they'd get rid of the costumes, too.


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

I gifted Annalisa a Junihitoe Kimono for her birthday.  It is her favourite style AND favourite colour AND the item of clothing she wears in her photo and poster... yet she placed it in her house instead of wearing it   if I gift her another one do you think she would wear it? Or will that make the situation worse with two on display?  I don't get why they don't wear some stuff when it is their fav style and colour.


----------



## Velo

If you "swap spots" for custom designs in the Custom Design app, does it mess anything up? Like I know if you upload a new design in the same slot as the old design, it will change all those paths. So if I just Swap around spots, will it change my paths? I just want to organize the app because it's a nightmare right now ha.


----------



## Flicky

Campsite/game mechanics question - when trying to get a villager from a campsite to move into your island, are there any villagers that will have a higher chance to be picked?

Mostly asking because so far, _every _campsite villager has chosen my 5 oldest villagers multiple times before they'll pick anyone else.


----------



## maria110

I'm trying to make an island with all Japanese themed villagers.  Does anyone have ideas for sisterly and peppy villagers with a Japanese design inspiration and house theme?   Pinky seems more Chinese than Japanese and I can't find any sisterly villagers.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ok I have a few questions.

1. Is there a way to force villagers to wear what you want?

Sometimes I gift them things and they don’t wear them.




2. When I talk, my speak bubble is blue. How do I change the color?



3. Do pumpkins grow in the sand?


----------



## letterKnumber9

If I time travel back into the past, will it count twice towards my active island resident nook mile achievement?


----------



## Ginkgo

This is a long one boys. Sorry for some of these being so late



Velo said:


> If you "swap spots" for custom designs in the Custom Design app, does it mess anything up? Like I know if you upload a new design in the same slot as the old design, it will change all those paths. So if I just Swap around spots, will it change my paths? I just want to organize the app because it's a nightmare right now ha.


Just tried it, swapping spots won't affect placed patterns.



Flicky said:


> Campsite/game mechanics question - when trying to get a villager from a campsite to move into your island, are there any villagers that will have a higher chance to be picked?
> 
> Mostly asking because so far, _every _campsite villager has chosen my 5 oldest villagers multiple times before they'll pick anyone else.


I've looked at several guides including ones using datamined info, and all of them state it is completely random. The only caveats are that they will not target villagers currently in boxes or villagers who are slated to relocate their homes.



Bluebellie said:


> Ok I have secret questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a way to force villagers to wear what you want?
> 
> Sometimes I gift them things and they don’t wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. When I talk, my speak bubble is blue. How do I change the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Do pumpkins grow in the sand?


1. No, it is up to chance. There are ways to increase the likelihood of it happening, but people have stated they've given villagers clothing in their favorite color and style and they still ended up being placed in their homes and/or not worn at all.

2. I don't know what you're talking about here, sorry. What speech bubble do you mean?

3. I've read of people who said they could plant them in unlike bushes, but I think they won't grow? I've never seen a beach pumpkin patch before lol.



letterKnumber9 said:


> If I time travel back into the past, will it count twice towards my active island resident nook mile achievement?


Just tried it, it counts. If Isabelle gives you an announcement at the start, then it counts as a new day basically.


----------



## RoxasFan25

Bluebellie said:


> Ok I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a way to force villagers to wear what you want?
> 
> Sometimes I gift them things and they don’t wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. When I talk, my speak bubble is blue. How do I change the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Do pumpkins grow in the sand?


1. Its random sometimes they keep the outfit you gave them and other times they just put it in their home as a display 

2. There is no way to change the color. Its always been like that. 

3. No Pumpkins cannot grow in the Sand. Only in the Grass.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ginkgo said:


> This is a long one boys. Sorry for some of these being so late
> 
> 
> Just tried it, swapping spots won't affect placed patterns.
> 
> 
> I've looked at several guides including ones using datamined info, and all of them state it is completely random. The only caveats are that they will not target villagers currently in boxes or villagers who are slated to relocate their homes.
> 
> 
> 1. No, it is up to chance. There are ways to increase the likelihood of it happening, but people have stated they've given villagers clothing in their favorite color and style and they still ended up being placed in their homes and/or not worn at all.
> 
> 2. I don't know what you're talking about here, sorry. What speech bubble do you mean?
> 
> 3. I've read of people who said they could plant them in unlike bushes, but I think they won't grow? I've never seen a beach pumpkin patch before lol.
> 
> 
> Just tried it, it counts. If Isabelle gives you an announcement at the start, then it counts as a new day basically.


I  don’t know why I posted secret questions. I meant to post I have a “few questions”.

Thank you for the reply! That’s what  I was thinking for the pumpkins. A beach pumpkin patch 
I’m going to have to grow them out and then plant them then. 

For the speak bubble. I meant when we type something in game, my word bubble is outlined blue. Its the one for the playable character when you text on online play.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Does TTing negatively effect friendship levels of villagers?

I couldnt remember but i assume it does.


----------



## Velo

Ginkgo said:


> Just tried it, swapping spots won't affect placed patterns.



Thank you so much for testing and confirming! Now my QRs won't be such a doomed mess!


----------



## Ginkgo

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Does TTing negatively effect friendship levels of villagers?
> 
> I couldnt remember but i assume it does.


It doesn't. Only gifting them trash, hitting them with a net and pushing them until they get upset will reduce your friendship points. Though even when you do make them upset, you sometimes get the change to apologize to them, in which case you'll actually gain points lol.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Ginkgo said:


> It doesn't. Only gifting them trash, hitting them with a net and pushing them until they get upset will reduce your friendship points. Though even when you do make them upset, you sometimes get the change to apologize to them, in which case you'll actually gain points lol.


great I can farm Redd then instead of later lol
thanks


----------



## Bluebellie

Can the cornucopia be placed on a table? Or stall. On a surface? Or only On floor?


Also can it be customized? Like the cloth color?


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> Can the cornucopia be placed on a table? Or stall. On a surface? Or only On floor?
> 
> 
> Also can it be customized? Like the cloth color?



just tested this out for you and it can be placed on a table and stall but it can’t be customized.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Something I've always been curious about - when you update your dream, and it takes a 'snapshot' of your island, does that include things like what your villagers were wearing at that exact moment, and who was indoors/outdoors at the time? Or is that stuff randomised, like when you restart your game? Before I update mine I always run around making sure nobody is wearing anything silly, but it occurs to me that the game might just disregard that sort of stuff!


----------



## crossinganimal

I just started a new island and changed the time to march (I just couldn't look at the snow anymore) so I'm unfortunately missing out on the Festival stuff.
I was wondering, can you reorder the festival items or are they unorderable? And how do I get the cute new emotions like dancing and so on? It bugs me that I'm missing out but I don't want to timetravel again..


----------



## Burumun

crossinganimal said:


> I just started a new island and changed the time to march (I just couldn't look at the snow anymore) so I'm unfortunately missing out on the Festival stuff.
> I was wondering, can you reorder the festival items or are they unorderable? And how do I get the cute new emotions like dancing and so on? It bugs me that I'm missing out but I don't want to timetravel again..


They're unorderable, and the new reactions are available from Nook's Cranny in February until Festivale.


----------



## crossinganimal

Burumun said:


> They're unorderable, and the new reactions are available from Nook's Cranny in February until Festivale.


Thanks for the Info! What a bummer tho


----------



## Bluebellie

Weren’t we able to sit on rocks? I tried sitting and it won’t let me. I feel like we were though.


----------



## Faceless

Bluebellie said:


> Weren’t we able to sit on rocks? I tried sitting and it won’t let me. I feel like we were though.


You could sit on them in New Leaf but the feature got removed


----------



## Bluebellie

Thank you! I thought for some reason that we could in new horizon.



I also have another question. 
Does anyone know if there is a guide that lets you filter items by square units? 

For example I know nook plaza you can filter by color.....but just wondering if there’s a guide that says the unit numbers. Like right now I’m looking for items that that are  2x2 , or If I want to look at the 2x1, etc?


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> Thank you! I thought for some reason that we could in new horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another question.
> Does anyone know if there is a guide that lets you filter items by square units?
> 
> For example I know nook plaza you can filter by color.....but just wondering if there’s a guide that says the unit numbers. Like right now I’m looking for items that that are  2x2 , or If I want to look at the 2x1, etc?


NookPlaza lets you, just click the gear next to the search bar, there's an option to search by size.


----------



## Bluebellie

Burumun said:


> NookPlaza lets you, just click the gear next to the search bar, there's an option to search by size.


Great thank you! I’m glad there is an option.  I found the gear, and I click size, but I’m not finding where I can change the unit numbers. Once I click size, I’m at a loss of what to do.


Edit: got it! 
For anyone else who is wondering, on the search box you would put 1x1, 2x1, etc.


----------



## Mu~

If I see Celeste on the 18th, will she give me the aquarius DIY or the pisces DIY?


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> If I see Celeste on the 18th, will she give me the aquarius DIY or the pisces DIY?


According to what I could find, Pisces season starts on the 19th, so she should still give you the Aquarius DIY.


----------



## VenusQueenEJ

Hi, I'm new here and kind of created this account because I really just couldn't find a definitive answer online so I hope someone here might be able to help.

I currently have Bluebear at my campsite and I'd like to replace Sly for her. However I also have Shari in boxes today to move out. Can I safely invite Bluebear and replace Sly or could that cause a glitch, because 2 villagers would be in boxes on the same day? Everything I could find about it online tells me that Shari will then be glitched and never move out unless forced by amiibo (which I don't have), but all those posts are from like April 2020 and I can't find anything more recent.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

maria110 said:


> I'm trying to make an island with all Japanese themed villagers.  Does anyone have ideas for sisterly and peppy villagers with a Japanese design inspiration and house theme?   Pinky seems more Chinese than Japanese and I can't find any sisterly villagers.



this is kind of an old question but thought I would try and answer:

for sisterly - I think Agnes has an obscure connection but she is based on an Aguu, a breed of black pig native to Okinawa (her name in Japanese is pronounced more like Agunesu so it sounds more similar).

Also slight perhaps, but Muffy appears to be a gothic Lolita, which is a Japanese subculture.

for peppies it is hard. Pinky is definitely Chinese themed, but her house Is very pretty and if you want an Asian exterior, she is probably the one who will fit best aesthetically.

the closest other one I can think of is Freckles? She has a semi Japanese fish restaurant feeling interior and her name in Japanese is Maguro (which means tuna)

if I were you I would find some peppies I like and see which one I can fit to the story i have in my head for my island. Like maybe you have your  own associations with Japan/ Japanese culture that make a certain villager make more sense to you?


----------



## maria110

WaileaNoRei said:


> this is kind of an old question but thought I would try and answer:
> 
> for sisterly - I think Agnes has an obscure connection but she is based on an Aguu, a breed of black pig native to Okinawa (her name in Japanese is pronounced more like Agunesu so it sounds more similar).
> 
> Also slight perhaps, but Muffy appears to be a gothic Lolita, which is a Japanese subculture.
> 
> for peppies it is hard. Pinky is definitely Chinese themed, but her house Is very pretty and if you want an Asian exterior, she is probably the one who will fit best aesthetically.
> 
> the closest other one I can think of is Freckles? She has a semi Japanese fish restaurant feeling interior and her name in Japanese is Maguro (which means tuna)
> 
> if I were you I would find some peppies I like and see which one I can fit to the story i have in my head for my island. Like maybe you have your  own associations with Japan/ Japanese culture that make a certain villager make more sense to you?



Thanks!  You bring up some very good points.  I had completely forgotten for instance, that Muffy is gothic Lolita.


----------



## Felix Felicis

I have a question maybe a little bit stupid: I have some villagers I like and I want to be friend with them but when I offer them a gift, I'm afraid they put it in their house; I love their house appareance and I don't really want it to change. Do you know guys a way to avoid them to place your items in their house or to be friends (for the picture) without offering clothes/items? How do you personaly do?

In the same register (yes, I have two questions), Roscoe asked me to catch x fish. I said yes but I'm actually afraid he put it in his home and it becomes ugly. If I give him what he wants, not as a gift but as a favor, what happens?

I hope my questions are clear. My English is infortunately not perfect.

Thanks in advance


----------



## -Lumi-

Her Majesty Hades said:


> I have a question maybe a little bit stupid: I have some villagers I like and I want to be friend with them but when I offer them a gift, I'm afraid they put it in their house; I love their house appareance and I don't really want it to change. Do you know guys a way to avoid them to place your items in their house or to be friends (for the picture) without offering clothes/items? How do you personaly do?
> 
> In the same register (yes, I have two questions), Roscoe asked me to catch x fish. I said yes but I'm actually afraid he put it in his home and it becomes ugly. If I give him what he wants, not as a gift but as a favor, what happens?
> 
> I hope my questions are clear. My English is infortunately not perfect.
> 
> Thanks in advance



For the gift giving, I've heard that you can give them fruit! It will still count towards your friendship but they won't display it in their house.  

Sadly, I think if you _do_ catch the fish or bug they want and give it to them they will display it. I haven't been able to find a workaround and I learned that the hard way when Diana asked for a flea


----------



## Felix Felicis

-Lumi- said:


> For the gift giving, I've heard that you can give them fruit! It will still count towards your friendship but they won't display it in their house.
> 
> Sadly, I think if you _do_ catch the fish or bug they want and give it to them they will display it. I haven't been able to find a workaround and I learned that the hard way when Diana asked for a flea


I actually saw a reddit thread with a funny picture about the player giving his villager some pumpkins that's why I ask haha. I think I'll do that way! 
Ooooh, that's too bad. I don't want to offer him this ugly fish then. Roscoe's house is so perfect! 

Thanks for your fast answer


----------



## -Lumi-

Her Majesty Hades said:


> I actually saw a reddit thread with a funny picture about the player giving his villager some pumpkins that's why I ask haha. I think I'll do that way!
> Ooooh, that's too bad. I don't want to offer him this ugly fish then. Roscoe's house is so perfect!
> 
> Thanks for your fast answer



Yes! The pumpkins will work the same way. Also! Your English is wonderful and your questions were easy for me to understand.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Her Majesty Hades said:


> I have a question maybe a little bit stupid: I have some villagers I like and I want to be friend with them but when I offer them a gift, I'm afraid they put it in their house; I love their house appareance and I don't really want it to change. Do you know guys a way to avoid them to place your items in their house or to be friends (for the picture) without offering clothes/items? How do you personaly do?
> 
> In the same register (yes, I have two questions), Roscoe asked me to catch x fish. I said yes but I'm actually afraid he put it in his home and it becomes ugly. If I give him what he wants, not as a gift but as a favor, what happens?
> 
> I hope my questions are clear. My English is infortunately not perfect.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hello! Your questions are very clear, don’t worry 

For your first question: you can give your villager wrapped fruit and it will work toward building the friendship high enough to receive their photos as well as any item. For non native fruit you need to give 2, for coconuts 3, and for native fruit 8.

there is a longer very exact, and regularly updated these about it here:






						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




For requests to catch bugs, yes if you catch it they will display it. But if you say yes and do not actually give it to them there will be no penalty and you may still get a friendship point (not sure about that, it may also be covered in the linked thread). At the least you don’t have to see them get sad if you say no 

good luck!


----------



## Felix Felicis

WaileaNoRei said:


> Hello! Your questions are very clear, don’t worry
> 
> For your first question: you can give your villager wrapped fruit and it will work toward building the friendship high enough to receive their photos as well as any item. For non native fruit you need to give 2, for coconuts 3, and for native fruit 8.
> 
> there is a longer very exact, and regularly updated these about it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For requests to catch bugs, yes if you catch it they will display it. But if you say yes and do not actually give it to them there will be no penalty and you may still get a friendship point (not sure about that, it may also be covered in the linked thread). At the least you don’t have to see them get sad if you say no
> 
> good luck!


Thank you for your precise answer! I'm reading the article you gave me and it helps a lot! At first, I've never wrapped the gift I wanted to give my villager. 
I can give them floorings or walls as well, wrapped, am I right? I just want to be sure! 

But a huge thank you for that answer! I feel better


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Her Majesty Hades said:


> Thank you for your precise answer! I'm reading the article you gave me and it helps a lot! At first, I've never wrapped the gift I wanted to give my villager.
> I can give them floorings or walls as well, wrapped, am I right? I just want to be sure!
> 
> But a huge thank you for that answer! I feel better



i believe with flooring and wallpaper though they will never display it,  there is a slight chance it will (if you give them a lot) eventually fill their ‘inventory’ - they can only have so many items at one time (this is how it works with wall hanging furniture). In this case, if the inventory becomes full, then original items may disappear from the house.

I am not sure this will happen with walls and floors, it is what happens with wall hanging furniture though, and so to be safe it is probably best to give only fruit if you want your villagers to be truly original.

(if the guide says differently then I am definitely the one who is wrong!)


----------



## Flicky

This might be a hard question for most! But I'll ask anyway....

When you've glitched yourself up to that 4th level cliff, can you put a plot of housing up there? I know it would be a pain if you put a villager up there, but what about human players?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Flicky said:


> This might be a hard question for most! But I'll ask anyway....
> 
> When you've glitched yourself up to that 4th level cliff, can you put a plot of housing up there? I know it would be a pain if you put a villager up there, but what about human players?



I don't see why you wouldn't be able to, but why would you? wouldn't you have to glitch yourself up there every time? I could kind of see wanting to do it for extra houses that are being used as decor, but why would you put your own house up there?  I'm also not entirely sure you'd be able to place the plot simply because it might tell you tjat you cant place structures up that high. but maybe it can.


----------



## Ginkgo

Flicky said:


> This might be a hard question for most! But I'll ask anyway....
> 
> When you've glitched yourself up to that 4th level cliff, can you put a plot of housing up there? I know it would be a pain if you put a villager up there, but what about human players?


You can't. You will get a message that says "There isn't enough space here", no matter if that's the case or not. You can't terraform either. Only furniture and plants can be placed on the 4th level. Here is a video showcasing that.

EDIT: Just looked through the comments a bit and it used to be possible in versions prior to 1.2.0! So everyone who's put a plot up there before that patch still has their house there.


----------



## crossinganimal

Nevermind!


----------



## Flicky

tiffanistarr said:


> I could kind of see wanting to do it for extra houses that are being used as decor, but why would you put your own house up there?


Decor was pretty much the only reason I planned to put one up there    But alas...



Ginkgo said:


> You can't. You will get a message that says "There isn't enough space here", no matter if that's the case or not. You can't terraform either. Only furniture and plants can be placed on the 4th level. Here is a video showcasing that.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked through the comments a bit and it used to be possible in versions prior to 1.2.0! So everyone who's put a plot up there before that patch still has their house there.


Aww, that's such a shame! Thanks for that, youtube videos have been very hit and miss with me lately (so much clickbait). Interesting that they've changed it, feels as though Ninty know it's possible to get up there and just don't see it as priority.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there a guide out there that lists all the clothing a villager will wear?


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> Ok I have a few questions.



1. No. They will wear it randomly, and usually only if it's their favorite color and style, and only if they are capable.

2. If you're referring to multiplayer, the speak bubble color is related to the number of player you are. (1-8).

3. I don't believe anything grows in sand other than palm trees and weeds.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021



Bluebellie said:


> Is there a guide out there that lists all the clothing a villager will wear?



Yes. It will list their favorite colors and styles, which should help you pick out hats, glasses, or tops









						NmlNpcParam - ACNH
					

READ ME   4/21/2020,hi this is astro im the sheet owner im changing this to comment only cause theres like 70 viewers as of writing this which is scaring me LOL and the doc keeps getting weirdly sorted and its nooot something im a fan of 4/25/2020,i have a habit of reordering columns so make sure...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## John Wick

Mezzanine said:


> Does anyone know when the folk shirt item comes out?? I have been checking the Able Sisters every day in winter but no luck. Its the perfect item for my character and I cant get it for some reason


I've seen it around recently, playing northern hemi.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Mezzanine said:


> Does anyone know when the folk shirt item comes out?? I have been checking the Able Sisters every day in winter but no luck. Its the perfect item for my character and I cant get it for some reason



It's unfortunately completely up to RNG. I've checked the stores every single day this winter, and I still have 14 winter-only items that haven't showed up even once.

Feel free to PM me if you need help with the Folk Shirts! I have all 3 in my catalog, and I'd be happy to order them for you if you don't feel like dealing with the Random Number Gods anymore.


----------



## Faceless

I need some humanoid items for my market place anybody know any?


----------



## JJB

Faceless said:


> I need some humanoid items for my market place anybody know any?


I use the dolls and gnomes.


----------



## Queenno

Hi there! Aren't we supposed to get 5 new fossils every day? I always found 5 new fossils in my two previous island but with the new one I only get 4 every day. I was thinking maybe one is hidden somewhere but I scanned the entire island and found nothing...


----------



## Burumun

Queenno said:


> Hi there! Aren't we supposed to get 5 new fossils every day? I always found 5 new fossils in my two previous island but with the new one I only get 4 every day. I was thinking maybe one is hidden somewhere but I scanned the entire island and found nothing...


Nope, only four, or up to six if you didn't find all the fossils the previous day.


----------



## Bluebellie

If I gift my villager a picture of a different villager, will they display it at their house?


----------



## Queenno

Burumun said:


> Nope, only four, or up to six if you didn't find all the fossils the previous day.


Thanks!


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> If I gift my villager a picture of a different villager, will they display it at their house?


I don't think you can gift pictures. When I tried it, the picture was greyed out so I couldn't select it as a gift.


----------



## Mu~

If I placed paths around all my flowers except for my blue roses, what's the chance of them reproducing tomorrow? It's snowing today.


----------



## Red Cat

Mu~ said:


> If I placed paths around all my flowers except for my blue roses, what's the chance of them reproducing tomorrow? It's snowing today.


Flowers can't spawn on any path other than dirt or sand. The chance of a flower reproducing is independent of any other flower unless there is limited open space and one flower's offspring blocks the last space that another flower can produce offspring. If you want to maximize your blue rose offspring, then make sure none of your blue roses are touching each other and keep them away from your other flowers. It doesn't matter what you do with your other flowers, but you can surround them with hard pathing to stop them from reproducing if you don't want any more. Your other flowers will not affect your blue roses' probability of producing offspring either way. It's about a 5% chance of cloning with each day of watering/rain/snow, but that probability gradually increases if a flower goes at least 3 days being watered but not producing any offspring.


----------



## Giddy

Hi, 
New to horizons, one question when you go to the island, can you choose and reset if you dont like the look of it? Kinda like New leaf where you get to choose what map it is, but change if it you dont like it?


----------



## Ginkgo

Giddy said:


> Hi,
> New to horizons, one question when you go to the island, can you choose and reset if you dont like the look of it? Kinda like New leaf where you get to choose what map it is, but change if it you dont like it?


You're presented with four different maps at the start, but if you don't like any of the layouts you can exit out of the game and try again. Things like airport color and fruit (and flower) type can only be observed after you've picked a map though, and if you're not satisfied with those, you can also exit the game and try again.
Does that answer the question? I wasn't sure exactly what you were asking but I'm sure I can help if you meant something else


----------



## Splinter

I'm confused about how I would go about transferring everything from one Switch to another, including Animal Crossing.
Like, do I do a system transfer first and then use the Animal Crossing transfer tool after, or the other way around? If I do a system transfer first will it leave the original console wiped, meaning I can't access the AC transfer tool and lose my save data?

If anyone has done it can you please tell me step by step how to transfer everything including ACNH save data to a brand new Switch?


----------



## Giddy

Ginkgo said:


> You're presented with four different maps at the start, but if you don't like any of the layouts you can exit out of the game and try again. Things like airport color and fruit (and flower) type can only be observed after you've picked a map though, and if you're not satisfied with those, you can also exit the game and try again.
> Does that answer the question? I wasn't sure exactly what you were asking but I'm sure I can help if you meant something else



Thank you so much for this~! I hadn't realised flower type would be different too? Sorry if I made it sound confusing, was merely trying to see if there was a way to change look like we could in New Leaf; I was unsure as I know you can change the way your Island, thogh I've only seen a bit so I had no idea. Thank you~!


----------



## Burumun

Splinter said:


> I'm confused about how I would go about transferring everything from one Switch to another, including Animal Crossing.
> Like, do I do a system transfer first and then use the Animal Crossing transfer tool after, or the other way around? If I do a system transfer first will it leave the original console wiped, meaning I can't access the AC transfer tool and lose my save data?
> 
> If anyone has done it can you please tell me step by step how to transfer everything including ACNH save data to a brand new Switch?


I haven't done it with ACNH, but there's an option to also add your profile to the new Switch while leaving your existing profile on the old Switch, then transfer your saves for each game individually. Just create a profile on your new Switch, link it to your existing Nintendo Account (must be the same as the one you want to transfer your save data from), then use the ACNH transfer tool. Once you're done with that, you can transfer the rest of your saves according to this guide. 



Giddy said:


> I hadn't realised flower type would be different too?



You will have a native flower, but it doesn't affect much, just which flowers your island has in the beginning and which ones you'll find on mystery islands (one native flower + one sister flower). I wouldn't worry about it when resetting, especially since the choices are limited to the flowers connected to your birth month and the ones connected to the month you start your game in, meaning the flower you want might not even be available to you. Regardless of what flower you begin with, you can buy and breed all the other flowers, and even get rid of your native flower on your island entirely, so it only affects early gameplay.


----------



## Giddy

Burumun said:


> You will have a native flower, but it doesn't affect much, just which flowers your island has in the beginning and which ones you'll find on mystery islands (one native flower + one sister flower). I wouldn't worry about it when resetting, especially since the choices are limited to the flowers connected to your birth month and the ones connected to the month you start your game in, meaning the flower you want might not even be available to you. Regardless of what flower you begin with, you can buy and breed all the other flowers, and even get rid of your native flower on your island entirely, so it only affects early gameplay.



Thank you for letting me know, that is quite interesting~! Hopefully I don't have to reset too much for the main things.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Fraxxo

Does the game data saves on the cartdrige or on the account?


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Fraxxo said:


> Does the game data saves on the cartdrige or on the account?


As far as I know, it gets saved on the console itself.


----------



## Burumun

Fraxxo said:


> Does the game data saves on the cartdrige or on the account?


Neither, it saves on the console. All profiles on the same console share the island, and if you start the game on the same profile on a second console, it'll start a new island.


----------



## Fraxxo

Sweetley said:


> As far as I know, it gets saved on the console itself.





Burumun said:


> Neither, it saves on the console. All profiles on the same console share the island, and if you start the game on the same profile on a second console, it'll start a new island.


Perfect. I want to buy a Switch Lite and to start a new island but at the same time I want to pass on the Lite my account, so I was scared I would have got my old island on the new console.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mu~

What happens with the villagers if someone resets their game? Do they get voided or just deleted?


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> What happens with the villagers if someone resets their game? Do they get voided or just deleted?


They're deleted. Resetting the game requires deleting the save file from the console settings, so there's nowhere that information could be saved.


----------



## Queenno

It's me again! I was wondering, if I invite a villager to move in on my island with an amiibo card and then, I let the villager leave, if I invite the villager again, will the villager remember me or it will count as a brand new villager?


----------



## Livia

Queenno said:


> It's me again! I was wondering, if I invite a villager to move in on my island with an amiibo card and then, I let the villager leave, if I invite the villager again, will the villager remember me or it will count as a brand new villager?


It will be a brand new villager. The same thing happens if you find them again on a mystery island after they move out. The only way a villager remembers you is if you invite back the exact same version of them that moved. I hope that makes sense


----------



## Queenno

Livia said:


> It will be a brand new villager. The same thing happens if you find them again on a mystery island after they move out. The only way a villager remembers you is if you invite back the exact same version of them that moved. I hope that makes sense


Yes, thank you!


----------



## th8827

I am missing 2 Nook Miles tasks.

What are the ones to the left of "Faked Out!" and to the right of "Shady Shakedown"?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

th8827 said:


> I am missing 2 Nook Miles tasks.
> 
> What are the ones to the left of "Faked Out!" and to the right of "Shady Shakedown"?



Assuming that you're on the latest update version, to the left of "Faked Out!" is "Overcoming Pitfalls." You just need to craft a Pitfall and fall in it.

To the right of "Shady Shakedown" is "Golden Milestone." You get the Achievement card by getting one Gold Tool in your inventory, and you'll have to get all Gold Tools to get all stamps.


----------



## Valeris

I've a question. I've read that villagers will ask to move out after one has left in fifteen days, potentially less. If I move out a villager via an amiibo villager, will the count be reset or is it separate?


----------



## Giddy

newby question, the icon of resident services on the map is a leaf if im correct? wanna know before i start as I found out its the only thing you cant change its location
Thank you!


----------



## Ginkgo

Giddy said:


> newby question, the icon of resident services on the map is a leaf if im correct? wanna know before i start as I found out its the only thing you cant change its location
> Thank you!


Yes, the leaf logo inside the box. But you wouldn't even need to know, as it's the only logo you'll find on the starting map anyway


----------



## Bluebellie

What are these items called?


----------



## Giddy

Ginkgo said:


> Yes, the leaf logo inside the box. But you wouldn't even need to know, as it's the only logo you'll find on the starting map anyway
> View attachment 357474



Awesome thank you~! Yeah makes sense. I also didnt know the airport could be in different places so thats interesting~ Cant wait to start!!


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> What are these items called?


Pinball machine and effects rack.


----------



## psiJordan

Does anyone know when the day is officially loaded? I know in NL it was when Isabelle said “getting everything ready” on the load screen

I’d like to see what my island would look like during cherry blossom season from the title screen without actually time traveling


----------



## Livia

psiJordan said:


> Does anyone know when the day is officially loaded? I know in NL it was when Isabelle said “getting everything ready” on the load screen
> 
> I’d like to see what my island would look like during cherry blossom season from the title screen without actually time traveling



I think it loads after you press "A" on the title screen. I sometimes check the weather from the title screen, and if it's snowing or raining then I immediately close the game. Then when I play later in the day, the flowers weren't watered so I'm pretty sure being on the title screen doesn't effect the game.


----------



## Faceless

Fraxxo said:


> Does the game data saves on the cartdrige or on the account?


I believe it saves to the switch memory or your SD card whichever one has more space
Ignore this I have the brain power of a rock


----------



## Bluebellie

Do message in a bottle show in dream address?

also, second question. What even goes here? I know my critterpedia isn’t finished, but nothing I have caught So far has landed there. It’s the only empty display.


----------



## LaffinRaymond

If a villager added via amibo leaves the island to join another, can I use the amiibo again to get that villager to move back? ( Solved by Bluebellie )


----------



## YueClemes

Bluebellie said:


> Do message in a bottle show in dream address?
> 
> also, second question. What even goes here? I know my critterpedia isn’t finished, but nothing I have caught So far has landed there. It’s the only empty display.


Those ( except Gar )in June if u are in Northern hemisphere, right now if u are in Southern hemisphere








LaffinRaymond said:


> If a villager added via amibo leaves the island to join another, can I use the amiibo again to get that villager to move back?



U can but they wont be the same that leave ur island if u want to ask about their memory.


----------



## LaffinRaymond

Thanks!


----------



## Livia

Will villagers wear the impish wings if I gift it to them?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Livia said:


> Will villagers wear the impish wings if I gift it to them?



Nope, villagers do not wear any kind of "backpack" items.​


----------



## Bluebellie

Is it possible to save the game when you create a new character without having placed a tent?


I kind of want to have another character to even the number on my map, but I don’t really want to place a plot for them. I have no space.


----------



## Ginkgo

Bluebellie said:


> Is it possible to save the game when you create a new character without having placed a tent?
> 
> 
> I kind of want to have another character to even the number on my map, but I don’t really want to place a plot for them. I have no space.


Yes it's possible, in which case the character will spawn on the RS plaza each time you start up the game with them.


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> Is it possible to save the game when you create a new character without having placed a tent?
> 
> 
> I kind of want to have another character to even the number on my map, but I don’t really want to place a plot for them. I have no space.


Yes. You don’t have to place their tent. when you hover over their portrait on the map, it will show RS as their home.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Can someone tell me what happens when you restart? Most importantly, is it possible to keep your learned DIYs and catalog?


----------



## Burumun

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Can someone tell me what happens when you restart? Most importantly, is it possible to keep your learned DIYs and catalog?


The only way to restart is to delete your save data from the system settings, meaning it currently isn't possible to keep your DIYs or catalog.


----------



## Valeris

Is there a moose head type furniture item in the game? I'm trying to recreate a room from a classic adventure game and I've pretty much everything else accounted for.


----------



## Burumun

Valeris said:


> Is there a moose head type furniture item in the game? I'm trying to recreate a room from a classic adventure game and I've pretty much everything else accounted for.


There's the deer decoration. Anything more realistic is obviously not gonna fly when you might have Erik living next door.


----------



## Valeris

Burumun said:


> There's the deer decoration. Anything more realistic is obviously not gonna fly when you might have Erik living next door.


I'll go with that. Quest for Glory was/is one of my favorite adventure games growing up so I've been trying to recreate the Adventurer's Guild from one of the games. In four, a moose head was there which was why I asked. I can substitute something, I'm just trying to figure out how I can create a room based on the series. Thanks!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

so i time travelled a bit forward and im a little confused bc it should be bunny day time but theres no eggs! is that intended? no bunny day 2021?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2021



ATheBuoy42 said:


> Can someone tell me what happens when you restart? Most importantly, is it possible to keep your learned DIYs and catalog?


nope, not that i know of. unless you got someone else to hold a bunch of copies you had, youre starting clean.


----------



## Sharksheep

Twinsouls1145 said:


> so i time travelled a bit forward and im a little confused bc it should be bunny day time but theres no eggs! is that intended? no bunny day 2021?



You have to wait until the update to unlock Bunny Day for 2021. You'll have to go back to 2020 or just wait.


----------



## Twinsouls1145

Sharksheep said:


> You have to wait until the update to unlock Bunny Day for 2021. You'll have to go back to 2020 or just wait.


that is... weird. thank you!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Valeris said:


> I've a question. I've read that villagers will ask to move out after one has left in fifteen days, potentially less. If I move out a villager via an amiibo villager, will the count be reset or is it separate?



I know this is an old question, but I believe it is separate. Only telling a villager either yes or no when they ask to move effects the ‘cool off’ period


----------



## 5pmtheme

is it possible to change the music a villager is playing inside their house? i just found sherb on an island tour but found out after taking him in that he plays one of my most hated songs. i've seen mixed results through googling it but there's not much to go off and everyone is saying different things.


----------



## Burumun

5pmtheme said:


> is it possible to change the music a villager is playing inside their house? i just found sherb on an island tour but found out after taking him in that he plays one of my most hated songs. i've seen mixed results through googling it but there's not much to go off and everyone is saying different things.


It sounds like you can, from this. You might need to try multiple times, though.


----------



## piske

I’ve reset a million times but wondering if you can achieve 3 stars/unlock terraforming with only 8 villagers, or do you need to have the full 10?


----------



## Bluebellie

How many spaces do I need for the spoiled turnips to grow a row of ants?

Also, do message in a bottle appear in dreams?


----------



## Ginkgo

piske said:


> I’ve reset a million times but wondering if you can achieve 3 stars/unlock terraforming with only 8 villagers, or do you need to have the full 10?



You can get it with just 8. And a 4- or 5-star rating too according to the wiki, which I could've sworn wasn't the case last time I checked. Huh.



Bluebellie said:


> How many spaces do I need for the spoiled turnips to grow a row of ants?
> 
> Also, do message in a bottle appear in dreams?



The ant konga-line looks about 3-4 spaces long, including the turnip.
Can't answer that second question, but they're just like any other item, so you should see them in dreams. You might not be able to open them though, as you can't learn DIY while dreaming


----------



## piske

Ginkgo said:


> You can get it with just 8. And a 4- or 5-star rating too according to the wiki, which I could've sworn wasn't the case last time I checked. Huh.
> 
> 
> 
> The ant konga-line looks about 3-4 spaces long, including the turnip.
> Can't answer that second question, but they're just like any other item, so you should see them in dreams. You might not be able to open them though, as you can't learn DIY while dreaming


Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Burumun

Do we know if the Mario items will disappear from Nook Shopping eventually, or are they a permanent addition?


----------



## moonlights

Is Celeste a guaranteed visit every week? Because I haven't seen her for a good two weeks, and there have been weeks where I've seen Wisp twice.


----------



## Insulaire

Does time traveling reset your weather seed?


----------



## Livia

Insulaire said:


> Does time traveling reset your weather seed?


No it doesn’t. Your seed is set when you create your island and and it never changes.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



moonlights said:


> Is Celeste a guaranteed visit every week? Because I haven't seen her for a good two weeks, and there have been weeks where I've seen Wisp twice.


She only visits on nights with a meteor shower.


----------



## Insulaire

Livia said:


> No it doesn’t. Your seed is set when you create your island and and it never changes.


Merci!


----------



## Grom

Is there special dialogue when giving frogs to frog villagers?
Or when giving pet hamsters to hamster villagers? 
or giving an octopus to Zucker/Octavian/Mar?
Nothing happened when I gave a birdcage to Sprocket, but haven't tried with other avian villagers.


----------



## Serabee

Livia said:


> She only visits on nights with a meteor shower.


But it IS worth mentioning the "meteor shower" might be so minor that it isn't announced in the news, and isn't even noticeable. She also DOES NOT visit every meteor shower- you can have a noticeable shower, announced in the news, and still not have her.

Basically, she's random. There's never a guarantee she'll show up.


----------



## nordskjev

Grom said:


> Is there special dialogue when giving frogs to frog villagers?
> Or when giving pet hamsters to hamster villagers?
> or giving an octopus to Zucker/Octavian/Mar?
> Nothing happened when I gave a birdcage to Sprocket, but haven't tried with other avian villagers.



Probably not. Unfortunately, villagers of each personality have assigned dialogues so no matter what species the villager is, the dialogue will repeat itself depending on the personality.


----------



## 5pmtheme

nordskjev said:


> Probably not. Unfortunately, villagers of each personality have assigned dialogues so no matter what species the villager is, the dialogue will repeat itself depending on the personality.


this isn’t necessarily true - different species can definitely react in different ways to certain things. 

for example, i’m pretty sure if you dress up as a cat or a mouse, those species are flattered whereas other species don’t really react beyond pointing out that you look like a cat/mouse.


----------



## nordskjev

5pmtheme said:


> this isn’t necessarily true - different species can definitely react in different ways to certain things.
> 
> for example, i’m pretty sure if you dress up as a cat or a mouse, those species are flattered whereas other species don’t really react beyond pointing out that you look like a cat/mouse.



Really? I didn't know that, so thank u for writting this! lol 
I thought it was all based on personalities after all, because I've seen how often the dialogues repeat themselves.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Grom said:


> Is there special dialogue when giving frogs to frog villagers?
> Or when giving pet hamsters to hamster villagers?
> or giving an octopus to Zucker/Octavian/Mar?
> Nothing happened when I gave a birdcage to Sprocket, but haven't tried with other avian villagers.



my husband gave Marina an octopus and though it was not specialized to the specific octopus receiving an octopus situation, her comment on how (something like) nature is so incredible, was very funny in context. Kind of like how redd’s standard dialogue about detail in a work of art takes on a more humorous implication when he is talking about the statue of David.


----------



## Bluebellie

Are weeds considered flowers? Do they cause rate drop as well? Or mostly flowers?


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> Do message in a bottle show in dream address?
> 
> also, second question. What even goes here? I know my critterpedia isn’t finished, but nothing I have caught So far has landed there. It’s the only empty display.



Some rare river fish. Don't have their names off the top of my head. Likely the dorado, stringfish, and 2 others,, whose name starts with an A

ETA:  Arowana and  Arapaima


----------



## ivorystar

Burumun said:


> Do we know if the Mario items will disappear from Nook Shopping eventually, or are they a permanent addition?


Hi you might already got your answer but just in case. they are permanent addition!


----------



## Burumun

ivorystar said:


> Hi you might already got your answer but just in case. they are permanent addition!


I hadn't, thank you so much!!


----------



## wildworldtraveller

Has there been an announcement for the next update already? I don't recall seeing one in the Direct. 

Did someone else suddenly get sent art gallery items by mail from villagers? I got David this week, quite surprising.


----------



## Burumun

wildworldtraveller said:


> Has there been an announcement for the next update already? I don't recall seeing one in the Direct.
> 
> Did someone else suddenly get sent art gallery items by mail from villagers? I got David this week, quite surprising.


The next update is the Sanrio update on March 18. It got its own trailer a while ago. 

As for art, I'm pretty sure you've been able to get it from villagers since the beginning, although it can be real or fake.


----------



## Sharksheep

wildworldtraveller said:


> Has there been an announcement for the next update already? I don't recall seeing one in the Direct.
> 
> Did someone else suddenly get sent art gallery items by mail from villagers? I got David this week, quite surprising.



The last update video was for Sanrio. I haven't seen any other update news since then.

Villagers have a chance of sending art in the mail, both real and fake.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

wildworldtraveller said:


> Has there been an announcement for the next update already? I don't recall seeing one in the Direct.
> 
> Did someone else suddenly get sent art gallery items by mail from villagers? I got David this week, quite surprising.



only the announcement of the Sanrio amiibo items/ villagers coming back. The update will happen March 18, and the cards rerelease on March 26.

No announcement of an anniversary update yet, but I am still holding out hope (though I did not play previous games so i don’t ‘miss’ anything, I just like updates.)

I have received art from lazy and smug villagers before. Not sure if any others. I have heard though am not sure that the smugs usually or always send you fake art.

personally I have received 2 or three fake art items and one real one


----------



## piske

is it possible to not have a visitor to the island for the day? my island is only 5 days old, and today i ran around the island twice, checking the cliffs and beach too, and i don't have a visitor. i don't think i've ever had that happen?


----------



## Sharksheep

piske said:


> is it possible to not have a visitor to the island for the day? my island is only 5 days old, and today i ran around the island twice, checking the cliffs and beach too, and i don't have a visitor. i don't think i've ever had that happen?



There's certain conditions you need to meet to unlock more npcs. https://yuexr.github.io/acnh/npcschedule.html


----------



## piske

Sharksheep said:


> There's certain conditions you need to meet to unlock more npcs. https://yuexr.github.io/acnh/npcschedule.html



i knew it wasn't possible to have CJ/Flick/Kicks/Label/KK/Redd but i should be able to have everyone else. i haven't seen mabel yet and i have nook's cranny, so i thought i would see her for sure today :| hmm, maybe i just don't have one scheduled for the day then, since i am still missing several. thanks!


----------



## Sharksheep

piske said:


> i knew it wasn't possible to have CJ/Flick/Kicks/Label/KK/Redd but i should be able to have everyone else. i haven't seen mabel yet and i have nook's cranny, so i thought i would see her for sure today :| hmm, maybe i just don't have one scheduled for the day then, since i am still missing several. thanks!



Npcs schedules for the week are set on Mondays. I think when you unlock an npc in the middle of the week they won't be added to the schedule until next week. Good news is that you'll see Mabel on the weekends.


----------



## piske

Sharksheep said:


> Npcs schedules for the week are set on Mondays. I think when you unlock an npc in the middle of the week they won't be added to the schedule until next week. Good news is that you'll see Mabel on the weekends.


Ah, that makes sense then! Thanks


----------



## meo

Has anyone been having issues with the Pisces Lamp recipe? Did they change the drop rate for Celeste's recipes?

On my second town, my character got the pisces lamp recipe and I chose to learn it...came over on my main character from main town and she only gave her a star fragment. Once again Celeste showed up on my second island, got the recipe again on that character but the previous recipe learned was gone from my diy book...so learned it again...came over on main from main town again, and again she only gave her fragments. My main def doesn't have it learned so I'm not sure why it's been so glitchy.


----------



## Sharksheep

meo said:


> Has anyone been having issues with the Pisces Lamp recipe? Did they change the drop rate for Celeste's recipes?
> 
> On my second town, my character got the pisces lamp recipe and I chose to learn it...came over on my main character from main town and she only gave her a star fragment. Once again Celeste showed up on my second island, got the recipe again on that character but the previous recipe learned was gone from my diy book...so learned it again...came over on main from main town again, and again she only gave her fragments. My main def doesn't have it learned so I'm not sure why it's been so glitchy.



I'm having a hard time following this. Can you just follow the flowchart in the Celeste section and see if any of the paths match this situation with your main character





__





						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## meo

Sharksheep said:


> I'm having a hard time following this. Can you just follow the flowchart in the Celeste section and see if any of the paths match this situation with your main character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


The chart doesn't answer it. Basically my main character on first town has all diys except the pisces lamp. I've visited twice now Celeste (separate occasions - both in the timeframe of the pisces lamp) and she hasn't been given the recipe only fragments. This character definitely doesn't have the recipe already learned and didn't learn any other zodiacs during the season to explain why.

On my second town the character has gotten the recipe twice but the first time it was learned it "unlearned"/disappeared from my recipes list.


----------



## Sharksheep

meo said:


> The chart doesn't answer it. Basically my main character on first town has all diys except the pisces lamp. I've visited twice now Celeste (separate occasions - both in the timeframe of the pisces lamp) and she hasn't been given the recipe only fragments. This character definitely doesn't have the recipe already learned and didn't learn any other zodiacs during the season to explain why.
> 
> On my second town the character has gotten the recipe twice but the first time it was learned it "unlearned"/disappeared from my recipes list.




The unlearned diy bug has been around for a while and no one really knows what causes it as far as I know. 

Do you time travel at all?


----------



## meo

Sharksheep said:


> The unlearned diy bug has been around for a while and no one really knows what causes it as far as I know.
> 
> Do you time travel at all?



Not currently, no - in the past I have but that's been some time ago. I managed to just use a side character to talk to her to get a spare and mail the recipe to the main character.The chart is how I remember it working - but I just wasn't sure if with recent updates if they changed a mechanism with her - I'll just chalk it up to bad glitch luck. Thank you!


----------



## Sara?

One question, i designed a sweater design and hug it at Able sister store but now i dont know how to take it down, can someone help me ? I just would like my villagers to not wear it anymore since its xmasie and its out of season now. Thanks


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Sorry if this question is not precisely appropriate for this thread. As a serial lurker on the new neighbors board I have seen a few posts lately describing the villager as ‘natural’ or ‘naturally in boxes’ . this may be a dumb question, but what is the significance of natural for villagers? The posts also mentioned the villagers being ungifted, which I understand.


----------



## Ginkgo

WaileaNoRei said:


> Sorry if this question is not precisely appropriate for this thread. As a serial lurker on the new neighbors board I have seen a few posts lately describing the villager as ‘natural’ or ‘naturally in boxes’ . this may be a dumb question, but what is the significance of natural for villagers? The posts also mentioned the villagers being ungifted, which I understand.


I'm gonna assume it means they weren't kicked via amiibo and asked to move via ping, which hardly matters since the amiibo glitch was fixed. But why not just ask the poster directly?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Ginkgo said:


> I'm gonna assume it means they weren't kicked via amiibo and asked to move via ping, which hardly matters since the amiibo glitch was fixed. But why not just ask the poster directly?


.


----------



## Ginkgo

WaileaNoRei said:


> cause I am not actually interested in adopting any villagers, I just wondered if there was some new issue, out of curiosity and didn’t want to bother them while they are trying to sell a villager I guess. I’ve seen it from a few different posters, thought it might be a new issue.
> 
> I forgot about the amiibo glitch. I think it was fixed before I got the game.
> 
> sorry, thought it was okay to ask more broadly.


I don't understand your last sentence. Of course it's okay for you to ask this question, but I do think asking the person who wrote it what it meant would give you a better answer and probably a faster reply than this thread. I was just trying to help you get the best answer possible! Regardless, I googled the phrase for you and only got gamefaq threads from 10-12 months ago stating the same thing in their OP and that's when the glitch still existed. I can't find any newly reported related glitches since 1.8.0a via Google nor the Nintendo Support page, so maybe the people still using it either don't know or just want to make extra sure   Hope that helped


----------



## Livia

Sara? said:


> One question, i designed a sweater design and hug it at Able sister store but now i dont know how to take it down, can someone help me ? I just would like my villagers to not wear it anymore since its xmasie and its out of season now. Thanks


You can’t take it down. The only way to get rid of it is to replace it with a different design. Also your villagers may still wear the sweater even if it’s not displayed anymore.


----------



## Sara?

Livia said:


> You can’t take it down. The only way to get rid of it is to replace it with a different design. Also your villagers may still wear the sweater even if it’s not displayed anymore.



oh good to know, ill try to make something more suitable for the season now and will not touch the other designs so that my villagers wont be wearing them the hole time. Thanks a lot for the useful info


----------



## SamACNH24

Hi all! I am new here although I have been playing NH from the start. Does anyone else catalogue their items using an app? If so, is there a way to tell which items have been catalogued most recently in the game? I’m getting mixed up with what I have told the app I have so far and what I am getting for the first time!  TIA Sam x


----------



## Ginkgo

SamACNH24 said:


> Hi all! I am new here although I have been playing NH from the start. Does anyone else catalogue their items using an app? If so, is there a way to tell which items have been catalogued most recently in the game? I’m getting mixed up with what I have told the app I have so far and what I am getting for the first time!  TIA Sam x


Hello, and welcome to the forums. I don't use any cataloging apps, but I can tell you that the official Nintendo Switch Online app has a catalog that contains a section called "new items", which will list the last 20 items you've obtained in-game (this will include unorderables). I think this might be what you're looking for? Do note that you need to have an active NSO subscription to use this feature. I'm pretty sure there's currently no option in-game for you to see when you've obtained what item.


----------



## SamACNH24

Ginkgo said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forums. I don't use any cataloging apps, but I can tell you that the official Nintendo Switch Online app has a catalog that contains a section called "new items", which will list the last 20 items you've obtained in-game (this will include unorderables). I think this might be what you're looking for? Do note that you need to have an active NSO subscription to use this feature. I'm pretty sure there's currently no option in-game for you to see when you've obtained what item.


Yes that’s perfect thank you! I will check it out. Thank you


----------



## oranje

Question about starting a second island on a second Switch: If you subscribe to Nintendo online services, can you keep only one island per account? Or can you have a second island on the same account, so long as you have a second switch?


----------



## Burumun

oranje said:


> Question about starting a second island on a second Switch: If you subscribe to Nintendo online services, can you keep only one island per account? Or can you have a second island on the same account, so long as you have a second switch?


The island is tied to the Switch and not any individual profile, so starting an island on a second Switch starts a completely new island, regardless of whether or not that profile has a save file for an island on another Switch.


----------



## Mu~

A villager asked me to change her greeting, but when she greets me she doesn't use any , nor ! and it looks awful, any chance she will ask again at some point?


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> A villager asked me to change her greeting, but when she greets me she doesn't use any , nor ! and it looks awful, any chance she will ask again at some point?


Yep, eventually she will. It might take a while, though.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Apologies for the pixelated zoomed-in screenshot, but I was wondering if anyone could let me know what this is? Google isn't helping  I assume it's a fish or sea critter, but I've suddenly seen it popping up on other people's islands, and have no idea why I've never seen it before!


----------



## xara

Cloudandshade said:


> Apologies for the pixelated zoomed-in screenshot, but I was wondering if anyone could let me know what this is? Google isn't helping  I assume it's a fish or sea critter, but I've suddenly seen it popping up on other people's islands, and have no idea why I've never seen it before!
> 
> View attachment 360625



that’s a floating-biotope planter in the artistic variant! it’s an orderable item that can be bought from nook’s.


----------



## Burumun

someone answered quicker and better, lol


----------



## Cloudandshade

xara said:


> that’s a floating-biotope planter in the artistic variant! it’s an orderable item that can be bought from nook’s. ☺



Thank you so much! I'm an idiot, it looks eerily similar to a goldfish bowl  Must be the only biotape planter variant I haven't come across!


----------



## Beanz

I'm planning on resetting my island but I want someone to hold one of my villagers (Tangy)
I know that this process takes quite a bit of time travelling. I don't know how much sense this makes but my question is if I time travel to get Tangy to move, I invite the person helping me and they get her to move to their island, then I time travel to the next day when she is gone and supposedly moved to the other person's island would she be voided bc of time travel? Do we need to do this in real time?


----------



## Burumun

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> I'm planning on resetting my island but I want someone to hold one of my villagers (Tangy)
> I know that this process takes quite a bit of time travelling. I don't know how much sense this makes but my question is if I time travel to get Tangy to move, I invite the person helping me and they get her to move to their island, then I time travel to the next day when she is gone and supposedly moved to the other person's island would she be voided bc of time travel? Do we need to do this in real time?


You don't have to worry about real time. Once the other person has picked her up, she's officially moved out of your game and moved into the other person's, regardless of how the time moves afterwards. After the person has left your island, there's no connection between your actions, so you could restart right after the other person has invited her and left your island.


----------



## Beanz

Burumun said:


> You don't have to worry about real time. Once the other person has picked her up, she's officially moved out of your game and moved into the other person's, regardless of how the time moves afterwards. After the person has left your island, there's no connection between your actions, so you could restart right after the other person has invited her and left your island.


Thank you!


----------



## Serabee

Have random move-in mechanics changed? Last night I had TTed forward to the 10th to island hop for villagers. I stopped playing early in the night and, when midnight hit, I synced my clock so a day didn't actually pass (it was then after midnight on the 10th then)

But today I started it up and, despite me leaving it after midnight last night, I got news and ANKHA (who I've NEVER liked, and why do I need another snooty when I have NO CRANKIES right now?) Does anyone know what I did wrong? I've done this before and it's always worked! Now I have to TT someone out (and Ankha won't move right away, even though I DO NOT WANT HER, did I make it clear I DON'T WANT ANKHA?) and it's gonna be such a hassle


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Serabee said:


> Have random move-in mechanics changed? Last night I had TTed forward to the 10th to island hop for villagers. I stopped playing early in the night and, when midnight hit, I synced my clock so a day didn't actually pass (it was then after midnight on the 10th then)
> 
> But today I started it up and, despite me leaving it after midnight last night, I got news and ANKHA (who I've NEVER liked, and why do I need another snooty when I have NO CRANKIES right now?) Does anyone know what I did wrong? I've done this before and it's always worked! Now I have to TT someone out (and Ankha won't move right away, even though I DO NOT WANT HER, did I make it clear I DON'T WANT ANKHA?) and it's gonna be such a hassle




i don’t think the mechanic has changed.

the only thing I can think of is if you do not exit out of the game fully when you change the clock, then it sometimes will not ‘register’ the time change (not sure quite what to call it. I have forgotten this before when I was time traveling, and the game will start and load as if time had progressed normally if you only saved and quit but did not ‘x’ out. This happened to a friend of mine and she did not realize until she reset while inviting a camper and the camper disappeared. She was very disappointed, cause it was a villager she liked.

sorry for the somewhat confusing explanation. And sorry about ankha, what a disappointment when you are looking forward to island hopping, especially if it is a villager you don’t want.

wish there was something more I could do to help!


----------



## Serabee

WaileaNoRei said:


> i don’t think the mechanic has changed.
> 
> the only thing I can think of is if you do not exit out of the game fully when you change the clock, then it sometimes will not ‘register’ the time change (not sure quite what to call it. I have forgotten this before when I was time traveling, and the game will start and load as if time had progressed normally if you only saved and quit but did not ‘x’ out. This happened to a friend of mine and she did not realize until she reset while inviting a camper and the camper disappeared. She was very disappointed, cause it was a villager she liked.
> 
> sorry for the somewhat confusing explanation. And sorry about ankha, what a disappointment when you are looking forward to island hopping, especially if it is a villager you don’t want.
> 
> wish there was something more I could do to help!


I closed the game fully, that wasn't the issue. It was NEVER open during the short time the date on my Switch had changed.

The only issue I can think of is maybe I should have set the clock, not to midnight, but after 5 AM... which I think is when villagers usually move out/in. But I didn't think it'd matter if it passed 5 AM on the exact same date it was set to?

Anyway, consider this a cautionary tale, people  Sorry for my mini-rant- I want just totally stunned and frustrated! Hopefully I can make the best of it and find Ankha a home- I may dislike her, but I know some people spend tons of NMTs just to find her (which somehow made me feel more annoyed to get her, lol)


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Serabee said:


> I closed the game fully, that wasn't the issue. It was NEVER open during the short time the date on my Switch had changed.
> 
> The only issue I can think of is maybe I should have set the clock, not to midnight, but after 5 AM... which I think is when villagers usually move out/in. But I didn't think it'd matter if it passed 5 AM on the exact same date it was set to?
> 
> Anyway, consider this a cautionary tale, people  Sorry for my mini-rant- I want just totally stunned and frustrated! Hopefully I can make the best of it and find Ankha a home- I may dislike her, but I know some people spend tons of NMTs just to find her (which somehow made me feel more annoyed to get her, lol)



yeah, i figured it was a long shot, but I hate when there is just no explanation for something like that!

and that is an interesting thought, it makes sense, but would also be very frustrating. Since your game was never open at midnight it should not have mattered that you set the clock to midnight, and a day ‘passed’, since like you said, it only passed to the exact same day!

sorry there doesn’t seem to be a better explanation. i would have been very frustrated and upset too.


----------



## Mattician

So I have 9 villagers I want to keep. And Kevin, who I want to move out.

The last villager to move in will never ask to move out I think? So whenever Kevin moves out, I'll have one last chance to go searching on mystery islands. Because I'll already have 9 villagers I want to keep. And then a random villager as the most recent move in if I don't find who I'm looking for.

So if that happens, I'll be left with 2 options to find who I'm looking for:
Wait for them to appear in the campsite, which could take weeks, months
Buy amiibo packs and hope I get lucky

Right?


----------



## ivorystar

Hey guys I'm so confused. I see people making "bridges" with the new mario block but when I do it all the blocks end up in the air. how do i keep them on the ground?


----------



## Mattician

ivorystar said:


> Hey guys I'm so confused. I see people making "bridges" with the new mario block but when I do it all the blocks end up in the air. how do i keep them on the ground?


There's two different types of blocks. Block and floating block.


----------



## ivorystar

Mattician said:


> There's two different types of blocks. Block and floating block.



Thank you! I'm embarrassed I didn't notice that earlier lol


----------



## Mattician

ivorystar said:


> Thank you! I'm embarrassed I didn't notice that earlier lol


Aww don't be. You're welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## Bluebellie

If I dig a hole on the ground, does it show in dream address?

Also, what is the pile of leaves with marshmallows called?


----------



## Alaina

I’m still confused about this and I can’t find a direct answer. 

A villager of mine moved out, and I had an empty plot for the first time yesterday. I island hopped a bit but didn’t invite anyone.

I thought I’d have today to island hop too. Unfortunately, the empty plot says a random villager (not one I encountered while island hopping, and not a friend’s old villager) is moving in!

Is there anyway I can still purchase the villager I want, instead here?

You can only purchase villagers if you have an empty plot, right?

That really limits the timeframe.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Alaina said:


> I’m still confused about this and I can’t find a direct answer.
> 
> A villager of mine moved out, and I had an empty plot for the first time yesterday. I island hopped a bit but didn’t invite anyone.
> 
> I thought I’d have today to island hop too. Unfortunately, the empty plot says a random villager (not one I encountered while island hopping, and not a friend’s old villager) is moving in!
> 
> Is there anyway I can still purchase the villager I want, instead here?
> 
> You can only purchase villagers if you have an empty plot, right?
> 
> That really limits the timeframe.



when a villager moves out you have one day guaranteed with an empty plot which you can fill with a villager you invite from a mystery island or from someone else’s island. After the first day there is a (in my and my friends’ experience) a very strong chance the plot will be filled by a random move-in or voided villager

you need an empty plot to invite a villager from someone else’s island, but a villager can be moved out through an amiibo card, a random campsite visitor, or if they ask to leave (though the most recent move-in will never/ only very rarely ask to move out)

Edit: I should have mentioned, I do have some amiibo cards if you would like help finding a villager you really want in the future! Hope the random move in is someone you are at least okay with (even though it is still disappointing to have your search cut short).


----------



## Sheep Villager

If I want to have two bridges "connecting" how much land needs to be between them? Trying to make a big body of water and I'd like to know if this is possible before I waste bells.

Sort of like

bridge1-->small land spot-->bridge2

I want to know the smallest size I can make the small land spot be.​


----------



## Alaina

WaileaNoRei said:


> when a villager moves out you have one day guaranteed with an empty plot which you can fill with a villager you invite from a mystery island or from someone else’s island. After the first day there is a (in my and my friends’ experience) a very strong chance the plot will be filled by a random move-in or voided villager
> 
> you need an empty plot to invite a villager from someone else’s island, but a villager can be moved out through an amiibo card, a random campsite visitor, or if they ask to leave (though the most recent move-in will never/ only very rarely ask to move out)
> 
> Edit: I should have mentioned, I do have some amiibo cards if you would like help finding a villager you really want in the future! Hope the random move in is someone you are at least okay with (even though it is still disappointing to have your search cut short).


thank you so much! I understand now. I wanted Purrl but next time I get an open plot I’ll come online for her. I’m sad I turned down Fauna, she would’ve been better than my random! But Marina seems cute.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## moonolotl

What items on the ground count against your island rating and what dont? i think its changed since i last played but im not sure


----------



## wildworldtraveller

Should we expect version 2.0 for the 20th anniversary of the series in April? I'm trying to keep expectations low (also quite happy with today's update) but it's difficult as we are suspiciously close to the 2.0 version number shortly before April 2021.


----------



## Burumun

moonnoodle said:


> What items on the ground count against your island rating and what dont? i think its changed since i last played but im not sure


Anything that doesn't naturally occur, if I'm not mistaken. So tree branches, stones and maybe shells are fine, but anything else isn't. 



wildworldtraveller said:


> Should we expect version 2.0 for the 20th anniversary of the series in April? I'm trying to keep expectations low (also quite happy with today's update) but it's difficult as we are suspiciously close to the 2.0 version number shortly before April 2021.


No one can say for sure. On one hand, the 20th anniversary is pretty special (and it would be cool for 2.0 to line up with the 20th anniversary), on the other, I wouldn't be surprised if we got updates less frequently now that it's been a year. There hasn't been any official statement, though.


----------



## wildworldtraveller

Burumun said:


> No one can say for sure. On one hand, the 20th anniversary is pretty special (and it would be cool for 2.0 to line up with the 20th anniversary), on the other, I wouldn't be surprised if we got updates less frequently now that it's been a year. There hasn't been any official statement, though.



I will try hard to keep my expectations low  Together with the Switch hardware update rumours (here is me really hoping for the iOS model with updates every few years but the same game library) it is getting hard though.


----------



## angelcat621

This may have been asked before, but I have a question about placing items on an outdoor table. I'm trying to place the new cake on a Stone table, for example. How do I slide the cake toward the center of the table? It looks awkward sitting on the edge.


----------



## Burumun

angelcat621 said:


> This may have been asked before, but I have a question about placing items on an outdoor table. I'm trying to place the new cake on a Stone table, for example. How do I slide the cake toward the center of the table? It looks awkward sitting on the edge.


There's no way to move items on a table while outdoors. If you can't place it there directly, there's no way to move it there.


----------



## angelcat621

Burumun said:


> There's no way to move items on a table while outdoors. If you can't place it there directly, there's no way to move it there.



I was hoping I just missed something but I was afraid of that. Maybe they'll change that mechanic in the future. Thanks for the quick response. I appreciate it!


----------



## letterKnumber9

.


----------



## Cyku

Quick, possible dummy question - I won't be able to get the seasonal (prom, bunny day etc) Nook's Cranny furniture without upgrading it, right? ;-;


----------



## Burumun

Cyku said:


> Quick, possible dummy question - I won't be able to get the seasonal (prom, bunny day etc) Nook's Cranny furniture without upgrading it, right? ;-;


That's correct, for the most part. Not sure about the prom items, but I know the Bunny Day items are displayed in a seasonal space that doesn't unlock until you have the upgrade. Of course, trading is always an option, if there's some reason you want to avoid upgrading.


----------



## Cyku

Burumun said:


> That's correct, for the most part. Not sure about the prom items, but I know the Bunny Day items are displayed in a seasonal space that doesn't unlock until you have the upgrade. Of course, trading is always an option, if there's some reason you want to avoid upgrading.


Nooo, it's not about avoiding upgrading, I just know that I might be late with upgrading before all the events |D (I've resetted about 5 march or something) Yeah, trading will help, though it will be more difficult than just being able to buy the things myself xD


----------



## Burumun

Cyku said:


> Nooo, it's not about avoiding upgrading, I just know that I might be late with upgrading before all the events |D (I've resetted about 5 march or something) Yeah, trading will help, though it will be more difficult than just being able to buy the things myself xD


There should still be a week left before any of the items show up, so you should be able to get the upgrade before then, hopefully. The Bunny Day items should start appearing March 28th, and the prom items will start April 1st, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Cyku

Burumun said:


> There should still be a week left before any of the items show up, so you should be able to get the upgrade before then, hopefully. The Bunny Day items should start appearing March 28th, and the prom items will start April 1st, if I'm not mistaken.


Yeah, and as far as I know the upgrade appears after at least 30 days of game?


----------



## Burumun

Cyku said:


> Yeah, and as far as I know the upgrade appears after at least 30 days of game?


Ah, I forgot about that, yeah. It's 30 days after the shop is built, as well as having 200k in transactions (both buying and selling items).


----------



## Cyku

Yeah, so I guess I'll need assistance from others x3


----------



## oranje

When you move in a villager via Amiibo, I know that you have to use the same card three times in order to move them in, but does it have to be one day right after the other or can you space out the days instead?


----------



## xara

oranje said:


> When you move in a villager via Amiibo, I know that you have to use the same card three times in order to move them in, but does it have to be one day right after the other or can you space out the days instead?



you can space them out! you don’t have to invite them 3 days in a row.


----------



## oranje

xara said:


> you can space them out! you don’t have to invite them 3 days in a row.



Perfect!  Thank you so much!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Is the Amiibo invite glitch still a thing? If so how do I make sure it doesn't happen? Just don't time travel to the next day right?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

MayorofMapleton said:


> Is the Amiibo invite glitch still a thing? If so how do I make sure it doesn't happen? Just don't time travel to the next day right?



All bugs associated with villagers moving in have been fixed.


----------



## JKDOS

Can contrails show up randomly?

I'm playing today on my 2nd island collecting March fish/bugs and I notice a contrail in the sky.

I haven't visited anyone and no one has visited me. I haven't been to Harv's Island, and I haven't been to a NMT island. 

This is a first for me.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Is it possible to go to Gold Rock Island even though Scorpions aren't in season?


----------



## oranje

Kind of random, but is there a site or video that has the different town tune jingles for different villager species (the song that plays when you first talk to them)?


----------



## JellyBeans

double checking after my rant thread post lol.. it's possible for stringfish to spawn here right? you can't quite see in the pic (excuse the fact the only one I had handy is from the tbt fair) but it's on a third level cliff and to the right it flows down into a river


----------



## Flicky

My recent post got me thinking - does anyone know how many voided villagers (from other towns) can line themselves up on your game?

I've had 3 voided villagers move in so far, but I don't have internet access anymore, so no new ones would have been added since.


----------



## Bluebellie

Can the Kerokerokeroppi Hallway be customized?


----------



## YueClemes

Bluebellie said:


> Can the Kerokerokeroppi Hallway be customized?


sadly cant xD


----------



## Burumun

JellyBeans said:


> double checking after my rant thread post lol.. it's possible for stringfish to spawn here right? you can't quite see in the pic (excuse the fact the only one I had handy is from the tbt fair) but it's on a third level cliff and to the right it flows down into a river


Should be possible. If fish spawn there at all, then it should be fine. I think they haven't changed the fact that any water connected to a waterfall counts as a river, but if there's a current (throw your line in and see if the bobber moves), then it counts as a river. If you want to be sure, catch a fish and make sure it's a river fish and not a pond fish. 



Flicky said:


> My recent post got me thinking - does anyone know how many voided villagers (from other towns) can line themselves up on your game?
> 
> I've had 3 voided villagers move in so far, but I don't have internet access anymore, so no new ones would have been added since.


According to a post here, up to four villagers can be in your queue.


----------



## JKDOS

JellyBeans said:


> double checking after my rant thread post lol.. it's possible for stringfish to spawn here right? you can't quite see in the pic (excuse the fact the only one I had handy is from the tbt fair) but it's on a third level cliff and to the right it flows down into a river




The string fish can be caught on any cliff. Whether it's 2nd or 3rd. If you're unsure whether or not that is a pond or river, you can catch a fish there and see if you get a river fish or pond fish. That would determine what body of water it is.


----------



## kwertens

Hello, I'm new here. 
I am working on getting my rocks to respawn where I want them.  I covered all my island space with a ground design.  This morning there were 5 open spaces so in theory 1 rock, 4 fossils should have shown up.  The rock respawned, 3 fossils and a weed popped up. No light either. I thought maybe I missed a couple of spots on the island. But I can't seem to locate them.  Is there a specific # of open spaces you need on the ground to get the rock, all the fossils & the light to show up every time? Thanks!


----------



## Burumun

kwertens said:


> Hello, I'm new here.
> I am working on getting my rocks to respawn where I want them.  I covered all my island space with a ground design.  This morning there were 5 open spaces so in theory 1 rock, 4 fossils should have shown up.  The rock respawned, 3 fossils and a weed popped up. No light either. I thought maybe I missed a couple of spots on the island. But I can't seem to locate them.  Is there a specific # of open spaces you need on the ground to get the rock, all the fossils & the light to show up every time? Thanks!


Honestly, I'm not sure anyone has done experimenting to find out an exact number of open spaces you'd need for this setup. As for the fossils, I'd add another open space and see if that solves it - I know the weeds are a problem, and can even stop rocks from respawning, but I'm not sure how they affect the fossils. The glowing spot may be the same, but its spawn requirements seem to unclear in general, especially since they changed in the August update, and may been have changed back again. If you want, add an extra space for that, as well, and see if it works out, but it'd probably be best to just do without until you've got your rock garden set up, just so you don't run the risk of messing it up and end up having to wait an extra day.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Is it still possible to spawn a gold rock island mystery tour even though scorpions aren't in season yet?


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Ok, so I haven’t been on the forum recently.  Aside from getting the first anniversary cake, what else was in that update?


----------



## xara

GnarlyGarden said:


> Ok, so I haven’t been on the forum recently.  Aside from getting the first anniversary cake, what else was in that update?



heres a list of everything that was added in the recent update - https://villagerdb.com/cms/march-update-items. some of the items (all of the new bunny day items + all “other” items *except* for the nintendo switch lite and the anniversary cake) are time-locked, though and are not available yet. hope this helps!


----------



## HoennMaster

Just started a new island after not playing for 10 months. I know that the original 2 villagers you start with have crappy interior homes. I've also heard the mandatory campsite villager has a bad setup as well. Is it just these three? Or do all of the first move ins have these bad homes?


----------



## Sharksheep

HoennMaster said:


> Just started a new island after not playing for 10 months. I know that the original 2 villagers you start with have crappy interior homes. I've also heard the mandatory campsite villager has a bad setup as well. Is it just these three? Or do all of the first move ins have these bad homes?


 The mandatory campsite villager has their original home. It's just the first 5 villagers that have the diy houses.


----------



## xara

HoennMaster said:


> Just started a new island after not playing for 10 months. I know that the original 2 villagers you start with have crappy interior homes. I've also heard the mandatory campsite villager has a bad setup as well. Is it just these three? Or do all of the first move ins have these bad homes?



only your first 5 villagers will have the starter interiors (jock, uchi, normal, peppy, lazy). your starter smug and anyone who moves in after him will have their actual interiors.


----------



## HoennMaster

Thank you


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there a list of ground items you can walk through? For example pile of leaves and scattered papers?


----------



## Livia

Does anyone have a picture of a nook phone with the new kiosk app? I want to know where it will fit in


----------



## JJB

Livia said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a nook phone with the new kiosk app? I want to know where it will fit in


It doesn’t add a new app, it’s an addition inside the app that you use to create patterns(I am drawing a complete blank on the name right now)


----------



## Bluebellie

Is the forsythia available though time traveling?


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> Is the forsythia available though time traveling?


According to Nook Plaza, nope. You'll need to wait until April 1 IRL.


----------



## pocky

Do villagers now pick flowers? I haven't played in months. Recently came back and I'm noticing every now and then a couple of my flowers have had the flower portion picked off of them. I know for a fact that I didn't pick it up myself and I also don't run around my town. Haven't had any visitors either.


----------



## Sharksheep

pocky said:


> Do villagers now pick flowers? I haven't played in months. Recently came back and I'm noticing every now and then a couple of my flowers have had the flower portion picked off of them. I know for a fact that I didn't pick it up myself and I also don't run around my town. Haven't had any visitors either.


Are you sure they are not brand new flowers? Villagers do water them


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Question not about New Horizons. But was Animal Foreste+'s villager limit the same as the original Animal Crossing's, 15?


----------



## pocky

Sharksheep said:


> Are you sure they are not brand new flowers? Villagers do water them


They're not brand new ones. The spots where I've noticed it are in places where I don't have room for new ones. Sometimes at the beginning of the day I see the full flower and then later on in the day it's a bud instead of the fully open flower.


----------



## Sharksheep

pocky said:


> They're not brand new ones. The spots where I've noticed it are in places where I don't have room for new ones. Sometimes at the beginning of the day I see the full flower and then later on in the day it's a bud instead of the fully open flower.



I never seen villagers pick flowers before. The only other possibility I can think of is if your villagers have a play hobby and they run through the flowers.


----------



## pocky

Sharksheep said:


> I never seen villagers pick flowers before. The only other possibility I can think of is if your villagers have a play hobby and they run through the flowers.


I wonder if maybe it is a bug. Because it also doesn't look like the flower has been picked or trampled. When this happens its like the flower returns to the state just before it is fully grown (where you can see the bud but not the full flower)


----------



## WaileaNoRei

pocky said:


> I wonder if maybe it is a bug. Because it also doesn't look like the flower has been picked or trampled. When this happens its like the flower returns to the state just before it is fully grown (where you can see the bud but not the full flower)



that sounds like what flowers look like when you run through them. I will say from my own experience sometimes if you are running it looks like you don’t run over the flowers or if you start to press b when standing in your flowers even if you don’t actually accelerate while on your flowers they can still blow up. Luckily when it goes to the state you are describing it will be grown back by the next day.

I have villagers with the play hobby and have never personally seen them cause the flowers to ‘blow up’. But that would be kind of cool if they did!


----------



## pocky

WaileaNoRei said:


> that sounds like what flowers look like when you run through them. I will say from my own experience sometimes if you are running it looks like you don’t run over the flowers or if you start to press b when standing in your flowers even if you don’t actually accelerate while on your flowers they can still blow up. Luckily when it goes to the state you are describing it will be grown back by the next day.
> 
> I have villagers with the play hobby and have never personally seen them cause the flowers to ‘blow up’. But that would be kind of cool if they did!



Oh. I never run in my town so I didn't know. I just loaded up my game for the first time since the new day and already two flowers are like this. Why are we born just to suffer?


----------



## Bluebellie

Is it possible to view our own dream address?
I don’t have one yet, but it’s something that I would like to know for when I do. 
I know in new leaf you couldn’t. Is it still no for new horizons?


I’d love to see my alternative characters walking around in my dream address, since they aren’t out in game play.


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> Is it possible to view our own dream address?
> I don’t have one yet, but it’s something that I would like to know for when I do.
> I know in new leaf you couldn’t. Is it still no for new horizons?
> 
> 
> I’d love to see my alternative characters walking around in my dream address, since they aren’t out in game play.


No you can‘t. You would need to have a second switch and island to be able to visit the dream address from your main island.


----------



## Juicydugong

Does anyone know where i could find the QR codes for these table lamps, simple panels and shop stand thingys?

Thank you !


----------



## Furrton

Just to clarify...gifts to villagers!

I am supposed to wrap two non-native fruit now? Is that the new thing? Two fruit or one clam thing?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> Is it possible to view our own dream address?
> I don’t have one yet, but it’s something that I would like to know for when I do.
> I know in new leaf you couldn’t. Is it still no for new horizons?
> 
> 
> I’d love to see my alternative characters walking around in my dream address, since they aren’t out in game play.


Hate to say this but there is no other way to view your own island using your dream address. Unless if you have a 2nd switch.


----------



## Livia

Furrton said:


> Just to clarify...gifts to villagers!
> 
> I am supposed to wrap two non-native fruit now? Is that the new thing? Two fruit or one clam thing?


Yep, it's 2 non-native fruit, or 3 coconuts, or a giant clam. The value of the gift has to be 750 or higher


----------



## HoennMaster

So I just restarted my island, so I have to collect all the Bunny Day stuff again. How many eggs do you need to collect to unlock the associated outfit? I feel like the sky and water eggs are taking forever to get the DIYs


----------



## maria110

Can we give gifts and earn photos from Sanrio villagers?  Is the process the same as with regular villagers?  Thanks!


----------



## Alaina

Yesterday Octavian asked if he should move out. I said yes. If I don’t say goodbye to him today, he will still be gone tomorrow right?

Second question. There’s a villager at the campsite today. If I have her move to my town, she won’t take the empty plot Octavian’s going to leave, she’ll take another villager’s place (with my permission) right?

I really want to fill Octavian’s place with Purrl if I can find someone to trade her with me tomorrow. Or Eugene if no one can trade Purrl. I want to confirm that tomorrow’s my only opportunity to trade.


----------



## xara

maria110 said:


> Can we give gifts and earn photos from Sanrio villagers?  Is the process the same as with regular villagers?  Thanks!



you can and it’s exactly the same process as with other villagers.


----------



## Vonny

Does anyone have an updated list of newly added seasonal DIYs such as the summer shell rug?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Alaina said:


> Yesterday Octavian asked if he should move out. I said yes. If I don’t say goodbye to him today, he will still be gone tomorrow right?
> 
> Second question. There’s a villager at the campsite today. If I have her move to my town, she won’t take the empty plot Octavian’s going to leave, she’ll take another villager’s place (with my permission) right?
> 
> I really want to fill Octavian’s place with Purrl if I can find someone to trade her with me tomorrow. Or Eugene if no one can trade Purrl. I want to confirm that tomorrow’s my only opportunity to trade.



I believe you have to wait for the plot to be completely empty for the spot to be filled. So if you asked a campsite villager to move in they would ask for you to kick out a current resident. I could be wrong but i’m almost positive. 

Also, you don’t have to say goodbye to them once you’re in boxes, they leave no matter what!


----------



## Bluelady

Hi. Is there a way to reset the wedding season items for a character? A few months ago, I was helping someone get wedding day items. After the 7th day I stopped and have time traveled to different months and years ever since then.

This week,  I was helping another person get wedding day items. However, instead of resetting the holiday, Reese and Cyrus continued where we last left off. They just rewarded me with heart crystals.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



Vonny said:


> Does anyone have an updated list of newly added seasonal DIYs such as the summer shell rug?


Were you looking for something like this?Link There's also this link for shell items. Link


----------



## sunagakure

Does anyone know what would happen if i made a new island on a different switch but with the same nintendo account?><


----------



## Burumun

sunagakure said:


> Does anyone know what would happen if i made a new island on a different switch but with the same nintendo account?><


The island is linked to the Switch, not to the account, so it would start an entirely new island.


----------



## sunagakure

sunagakure said:


> Does anyone know what would happen if i made a new island on a different switch but with the same nintendo account?><





Burumun said:


> The island is linked to the Switch, not to the account, so it would start an entirely new island.


does this mean that my original island on my primary switch would be safe? Aka not getting deleted or anything?


----------



## Burumun

sunagakure said:


> does this mean that my original island on my primary switch would be safe? Aka not getting deleted or anything?


Yeah, it has no effect on your other island.


----------



## sunagakure

Burumun said:


> Yeah, it has no effect on your other island.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Alaina

tiffanistarr said:


> I believe you have to wait for the plot to be completely empty for the spot to be filled. So if you asked a campsite villager to move in they would ask for you to kick out a current resident. I could be wrong but i’m almost positive.
> 
> Also, you don’t have to say goodbye to them once you’re in boxes, they leave no matter what!


Thank you so much!


----------



## heartdrops

Are cherry blossom recipes not available yet or do I just have awful luck? I used up 3 slingshots yesterday (Apr 1) popping balloons and nothing


----------



## piske

heartdrops said:


> Are cherry blossom recipes not available yet or do I just have awful luck? I used up 3 slingshots yesterday (Apr 1) popping balloons and nothing


They’ve started (I’ve gotten two unique and one duplicate) but the drop rates are quite low iirc.


----------



## Furrton

Livia said:


> Yep, it's 2 non-native fruit, or 3 coconuts, or a giant clam. The value of the gift has to be 750 or higher


Thank you!!!


----------



## Burumun

Is there anything new to do for this year's Bunny Day, as in the actual event? I bought all the new items from Nook's Cranny, but otherwise, I'm not sure if I have to actually do anything today, or if I can just basically ignore the event now.


----------



## Nefarious

Burumun said:


> Is there anything new to do for this year's Bunny Day, as in the actual event? I bought all the new items from Nook's Cranny, but otherwise, I'm not sure if I have to actually do anything today, or if I can just basically ignore the event now.



There's nothing new to the actual event itself, so you're clear on skipping out without missing anything.


----------



## Licorice

Somehow last year I did not get the easter basket diy but I have everything else including the wand. How do I get it exactly?


----------



## Livia

Licorice said:


> Somehow last year I did not get the easter basket diy but I have everything else including the wand. How do I get it exactly?


It’s not a diy. It’s an item you get from Zipper for one of each egg. Talk to him and tell him you have eggs and then he’ll give it to you.


----------



## Bluebellie

Are the house rooms the same size as the ones in Harvey’s island? I haven’t fully expanded, so I don’t know.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bluebellie said:


> Are the house rooms the same size as the ones in Harvey’s island? I haven’t fully expanded, so I don’t know.


Unfortunately, no. These are the room dimensions:

Main room: 8x8
Right, left, and back rooms: 6x6
Basement and second floor: 10x6


----------



## Miss Misty

I'm a little afraid I already know the answer, but Bunny Day overwrote the meteor shower I was supposed to have tonight, didn't it?


----------



## piske

@Licorice
You can also get more than one basket too if you so desire  just have to give him the eggs again!

Sorry for the accidental quote, Livia ><


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there no way to adjust the light apart from the three settings?


----------



## Alaina

I’m just curious for future reference, if I do a chore for an animal where they ask me to deliver something to another villager, is the villager no longer “ungifted”? What about when they ask you to catch them a bug or a fish, or they ask to buy an item off of you?


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> Is there no way to adjust the light apart from the three settings?


Items that light up do have an effect, but it's contained to a small area. But between that and the room settings you mentioned, there's nothing I know of. 



Alaina said:


> I’m just curious for future reference, if I do a chore for an animal where they ask me to deliver something to another villager, is the villager no longer “ungifted”? What about when they ask you to catch them a bug or a fish, or they ask to buy an item off of you?


Any items a villager receives will go into their inventory, no matter how they got it, whether you gifted it to them, they requested it, or they bought it from you. If it's in their inventory, they can wear or display it, which is what people want to avoid when they specifically go for ungifted villagers.


----------



## wildworldtraveller

If I update my island dream during cherry blossom season, will it stay cherry blossom season inside the dream forever? Are there any implications? 

Also, is the time of the day matched with the current time of the day?


----------



## JellyBeans

wildworldtraveller said:


> If I update my island dream during cherry blossom season, will it stay cherry blossom season inside the dream forever? Are there any implications?
> 
> Also, is the time of the day matched with the current time of the day?


as far as i know, whenever you update your dream it reflects the season, time of day and weather present on your island at that specific moment in time - so if you updated your dream at 8am on a day in the middle of cherry blossom season, that's the conditions your dream would remain in until you next update it. not sure what kind of implications you're thinking of so can't offer much there


----------



## wildworldtraveller

JellyBeans said:


> as far as i know, whenever you update your dream it reflects the season, time of day and weather present on your island at that specific moment in time - so if you updated your dream at 8am on a day in the middle of cherry blossom season, that's the conditions your dream would remain in until you next update it. not sure what kind of implications you're thinking of so can't offer much there



Thank you so much. That's really cool. I have to hurry up to do some clean-up this week then  I have a memories-of-Kyoto themed island, and cherry blossom season is perfect for this.


----------



## Alaina

I’m wondering if this was a glitch or if anything explains it. For the longest time, the same two trees had the furniture items everyday. I have quite a few fruit trees, but I didn’t have any normal trees - just 10-15 pine trees. The same exact two pine trees always had the furniture. 

Come cherry blossom season, I added some regular trees because they’re pretty. Five or less though. Oh, and I’ve always done bell trees but chop them down when I collect the bells.

I added the cherry blossom trees about a week ago, the whole trees (not planting and waiting for them to grow). It wasn’t until today that my two furniture pines are no longer dropping furniture. They each dropped coins. Was it ever normal that the same two pine trees always dropped the furniture?


----------



## Serabee

Alaina said:


> I’m wondering if this was a glitch or if anything explains it. For the longest time, the same two trees had the furniture items everyday. I have quite a few fruit trees, but I didn’t have any normal trees - just 10-15 pine trees. The same exact two pine trees always had the furniture.
> 
> Come cherry blossom season, I added some regular trees because they’re pretty. Five or less though. Oh, and I’ve always done bell trees but chop them down when I collect the bells.
> 
> I added the cherry blossom trees about a week ago, the whole trees (not planting and waiting for them to grow). It wasn’t until today that my two furniture pines are no longer dropping furniture. They each dropped coins. Was it ever normal that the same two pine trees always dropped the furniture?


I can't imagine any explanation besides luck and not a ton of trees to choose from- furniture, as far as I know, never drops from fruit trees, even if you've picked the fruit, so the pine trees would've been the only option. I occasionally have furniture drop from the same trees multiple times, sometimes in a row. Just a random bit of luck.


Anyway, I've got a question, too. I can't find the villager photo gifting thread right now, but I'm trying to get pics, and I know fruit stack doesn't work anymore (with all the things Nintendo COULD be changing, why they chose to change that is a mystery to me, but I digress) and giant clams is more annoying, so I wanna try wrapped fruit. How many fruits do I need to wrap in order to have a chance of being handed a photo back directly? I think it's more then two, but if it's the full ten, that's too much and I'll just stick to clams I guess.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Serabee said:


> I can't imagine any explanation besides luck and not a ton of trees to choose from- furniture, as far as I know, never drops from fruit trees, even if you've picked the fruit, so the pine trees would've been the only option. I occasionally have furniture drop from the same trees multiple times, sometimes in a row. Just a random bit of luck.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've got a question, too. I can't find the villager photo gifting thread right now, but I'm trying to get pics, and I know fruit stack doesn't work anymore (with all the things Nintendo COULD be changing, why they chose to change that is a mystery to me, but I digress) and giant clams is more annoying, so I wanna try wrapped fruit. How many fruits do I need to wrap in order to have a chance of being handed a photo back directly? I think it's more then two, but if it's the full ten, that's too much and I'll just stick to clams I guess.



i saw that sharksheep had removed the main post and title, though I don’t know why, perhaps just because it is a lot of work to continually update.

however I can tell you about wrapped fruit from my experience and reading the th

you need 2 wrapped foreign fruits, 3 wrapped coconuts, or 8 wrapped native fruit.

I don’t know the exact number but I think it is something like 2% less chance of being handed back a gift?

for me, I use this method only and generally get a first picture in about 1 month.

hope that helps, and good luck!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



WaileaNoRei said:


> i saw that sharksheep had removed the main post and title, though I don’t know why, perhaps just because it is a lot of work to continually update.
> 
> however I can tell you about wrapped fruit from my experience and reading the th
> 
> you need 2 wrapped foreign fruits, 3 wrapped coconuts, or 8 wrapped native fruit.
> 
> I don’t know the exact number but I think it is something like 2% less chance of being handed back a gift?
> 
> for me, I use this method only and generally get a first picture in about 1 month.
> 
> hope that helps, and good luck!!



i wanted to add that I can verify this does still work, I’ve gotten two photos since the update, including one just yesterday!


----------



## Serabee

WaileaNoRei said:


> i saw that sharksheep had removed the main post and title, though I don’t know why, perhaps just because it is a lot of work to continually update.
> 
> however I can tell you about wrapped fruit from my experience and reading the th
> 
> you need 2 wrapped foreign fruits, 3 wrapped coconuts, or 8 wrapped native fruit.
> 
> I don’t know the exact number but I think it is something like 2% less chance of being handed back a gift?
> 
> for me, I use this method only and generally get a first picture in about 1 month.
> 
> hope that helps, and good luck!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to add that I can verify this does still work, I’ve gotten two photos since the update, including one just yesterday!


Aww, I can see not wanting to update it, but the post was still nice for reference and to ask questions, lol.

But thanks! And I'm guessing you mean handed a photo back (not just gift in general) because I got gifts from everyone I gave wrapped stacks of foreign fruit to today, just no photos


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Serabee said:


> Aww, I can see not wanting to update it, but the post was still nice for reference and to ask questions, lol.
> 
> But thanks! And I'm guessing you mean handed a photo back (not just gift in general) because I got gifts from everyone I gave wrapped stacks of foreign fruit to today, just no photos



Haha, yes, sorry! I typed faster than my brain could keep up  

if I can figure out how to keep up to date on the changes with new updates I’d love to restart a thread like that. I too loved having a sort of central thread to discuss getting villager pictures. And they seem to tweak the mechanic a lot! (Like you, not sure why that particular thing is always in need of changing...)


----------



## Decious

Can stones be hit more than once per day? Just started out and I'm trying to collect the 30 iron nuggets for the store and was hoping to finish it off today (I'm about 10 short).


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Decious said:


> Can stones be hit more than once per day? Just started out and I'm trying to collect the 30 iron nuggets for the store and was hoping to finish it off today (I'm about 10 short).



they cannot, but I think you are able to go to mystery islands at this point (I think that is how I got materials for my store quickly) check at the airport and see if they have a ticket for you?


----------



## Decious

WaileaNoRei said:


> they cannot, but I think you are able to go to mystery islands at this point (I think that is how I got materials for my store quickly) check at the airport and see if they have a ticket for you?



Dang, I do have a ticket, but someone suggested saving it until I can carry more items. Guess I have to wait until tomorrow. Thanks for answering!


----------



## wildworldtraveller

I've got a Japanese user (i.e. language and local settings) on my Switch because I sometimes want to download Japan-only demos from the eShop, or see what is going on in Japan. 

Can I create a new inhabitant with that user on my island that has been created with my native language? Or will there be problems? I've heard AC is quite useful for Japanese learning, actually it was one of the reasons I got the game last year.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

wildworldtraveller said:


> I've got a Japanese user (i.e. language and local settings) on my Switch because I sometimes want to download Japan-only demos from the eShop, or see what is going on in Japan.
> 
> Can I create a new inhabitant with that user on my island that has been created with my native language? Or will there be problems? I've heard AC is quite useful for Japanese learning, actually it was one of the reasons I got the game last year.



i don’t know about the user type you mention, but I switch back and forth between Japanese and English on my switch all the time and it causes no issues. Just make sure to close out of the game before you switch languages.

it is good for practicing Japanese imo, and the personality types make way more sense.


----------



## wildworldtraveller

WaileaNoRei said:


> i don’t know about the user type you mention, but I switch back and forth between Japanese and English on my switch all the time and it causes no issues. Just make sure to close out of the game before you switch languages.
> 
> it is good for practicing Japanese imo, and the personality types make way more sense.



Oh, of course, just switching the language would also be an option..!  Thanks. I feel stupid now.

I'm lower intermediate, the last time I've tried learning with a furigana game was with Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. There was a lot of "personality dialect" and wordplay though. I hope AC will work better for me due to its stronger focus on everyday life.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

wildworldtraveller said:


> Oh, of course, just switching the language would also be an option..!  Thanks. I feel stupid now.
> 
> I'm lower intermediate, the last time I've tried learning with a furigana game was with Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. There was a lot of "personality dialect" and wordplay though. I hope AC will work better for me due to its stronger focus on everyday life.



it does force you to slow down your game play, but the language is pretty straightforward I think, no specialized language like in fantasy and sci fi games. Blathers gives you some great basic science vocabulary too, and you’ll learn a lot more nature terms than in the standard Japanese class.


----------



## Alaina

Serabee said:


> I can't imagine any explanation besides luck and not a ton of trees to choose from- furniture, as far as I know, never drops from fruit trees, even if you've picked the fruit, so the pine trees would've been the only option. I occasionally have furniture drop from the same trees multiple times, sometimes in a row. Just a random bit of luck.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've got a question, too. I can't find the villager photo gifting thread right now, but I'm trying to get pics, and I know fruit stack doesn't work anymore (with all the things Nintendo COULD be changing, why they chose to change that is a mystery to me, but I digress) and giant clams is more annoying, so I wanna try wrapped fruit. How many fruits do I need to wrap in order to have a chance of being handed a photo back directly? I think it's more then two, but if it's the full ten, that's too much and I'll just stick to clams I guess.


Thank you! It’s weird though, it couldn’t have been luck because it was almost a year of the same two pine trees dropping the furniture. I just counted and it’s 13 pine trees. I have a few bamboo and would have money trees and of course my fruit trees, but I think the 13 pines are the only ones that could’ve dropped furniture. It’s strange then that everyday for months and months the same exact two of the 13 dropped the furniture!

I second/third etc. what others have said about fruit and photos btw, two non-natives wrapped get me pictures still.


----------



## Mattician

Will the last villager to move in ever get the move out bubble?

I have 9 permanents I want. Then I'm waiting on Kevin to ask to move out. Once he moves out, I'm only looking for two specific villagers, Kiki or Lolly.

If I don't find one of them and a random villager moves in, will the random villager ever ask to move out?


----------



## xara

Mattician said:


> Will the last villager to move in ever get the move out bubble?
> 
> I have 9 permanents I want. Then I'm waiting on Kevin to ask to move out. Once he moves out, I'm only looking for two specific villagers, Kiki or Lolly.
> 
> If I don't find one of them and a random villager moves in, will the random villager ever ask to move out?



afraid not. the last villager who moved in can’t be the next to move out - someone else will have to move out first before they’ll be able to.


----------



## Mattician

xara said:


> afraid not. the last villager who moved in can’t be the next to move out - someone else will have to move out first before they’ll be able to.


That's what I thought. So if I don't find either of them, the campsite or amiibo cards will be my only two options left.


----------



## Bluebellie

What flooring is this?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bluebellie said:


> What flooring is this?



I think it looks like the ship deck with a hearth placed over the drain grate?


----------



## Duu

Do all villagers have different chimes or is it just for each species?


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> What flooring is this?


 it’s the ship deck


----------



## Miss Misty

Duu said:


> Do all villagers have different chimes or is it just for each species?


It's by both species and personality, at the very least. I had Katt and Ankha on my island at the same time once and they had different chimes despite both being female cats.


----------



## Bluebellie

Sometimes I go to Harvey’s and some of the items I’ve cataloged don’t show up. Is this a known glitch? 

Like for example. I just put the items sorted in alphabetical order.   I’ve built an umbrella stand before, but it’s just not showing on my list.


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> Sometimes I go to Harvey’s and some of the items I’ve cataloged don’t show up. Is this a known glitch?
> 
> Like for example. I just put the items sorted in alphabetical order.   I’ve built an umbrella stand before, but it’s just not showing on my list.


Are you looking under the right letter? It's a standard umbrella stand, so it would be under S, not U.


----------



## Alaina

Can we still get cherry blossom recipes or is it over? They must be rare because somehow between last year and this year, I only have the picnic set and the clock recipes! Picnic set last year, clock this year from a balloon yesterday even though I played every day and definitely collected petals. Is there another way to get them, animals crafting or something I’m missing?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Alaina said:


> Can we still get cherry blossom recipes or is it over? They must be rare because somehow between last year and this year, I only have the picnic set and the clock recipes! Picnic set last year, clock this year from a balloon yesterday even though I played every day and definitely collected petals. Is there another way to get them, animals crafting or something I’m missing?



the 10th was the last day for them, sadly. The spawn rate is pretty random, some people have more luck than others, but you are not doing anything wrong or missing anything. They only come from balloons.

it is tedious, but ‘farming’ them can be productive.


----------



## Bluebellie

Can a side character go to Harvey’s island? If they can, will the rooms show the same decoration as the main player placed? Or completely different in default?


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> Can a side character go to Harvey’s island? If they can, will the rooms show the same decoration as the main player placed? Or completely different in default?


Yes they can go if they have met Harvey. I’m not sure if the rooms are the same or not though. I can test it later if no one else has answered


----------



## Livia

@Bluebellie  I just checked with my second character and the rooms all have the default decorations.


----------



## Bluebellie

Livia said:


> @Bluebellie  I just checked with my second character and the rooms all have the default decorations.


Ah that’s great to hear actually! Thank you for verifying!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2021

Another questions.
Does anyone know any guide that I can see all listing of  unordable flooring and wallpaper separated. I mainly use villagerdb ( but that’s all together there ).


----------



## DJStarstryker

If you have mail in your mailbox and then TT backwards, it doesn't make you lose your mail, does it?


----------



## bcmii

Genuine question: why is everyone so certain that the next update is going to be some huge 2.0 update instead of just 1.10.?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

bcmii said:


> Genuine question: why is everyone so certain that the next update is going to be some huge 2.0 update instead of just 1.10.?



i have not seen too much confidence on the next update being 2.0, but I am really only participating in the community here.

however, whether the next update or 5 updates from now, as far as I know a 2.0 at all is pure speculation at this point. They can easily go to 1.10, 1.11, etc., it seems very common for games and software programs to do so.

unfortunately, like with speculation over an ‘anniversary update’ I feel that wishful thinking, and fan theorizing has gained traction and started to be viewed as realistic expectations, and is setting a lot of people up for unnecessary upset.

I could be wrong of course, but until I have actual solid facts, i’d rather be pleasantly surprised than unduly disappointed.


----------



## Nefarious

Bluebellie said:


> Another questions.
> Does anyone know any guide that I can see all listing of  unordable flooring and wallpaper separated. I mainly use villagerdb ( but that’s all together there ).



On Nookplaza you can check or uncheck for reorderables. Change it from Furnitures to Home Styles. Click on Reorderables for reorderables, click it again for unorderables.



DJStarstryker said:


> If you have mail in your mailbox and then TT backwards, it doesn't make you lose your mail, does it?



You won't lose your mail if you TT backwards, it will still be there.


----------



## Felix Felicis

For earning Miles Nook asap, I tried to modify a custom path (the ones you have in the beginning, plane flag etc) but they refused le name given (they gave it, I haven't change anything, it was the exact same name) "drapeau avion" (plane flag); does someone know what is the problem with the name "drapeau"? It seems to be the offensive word, but it's a totally normal word.
Few weeks ago it was working perfectly.

Thanks and gave a nice day!


----------



## Livia

Felix Felicis said:


> For earning Miles Nook asap, I tried to modify a custom path (the ones you have in the beginning, plane flag etc) but they refused le name given (they gave it, I haven't change anything, it was the exact same name) "drapeau avion" (plane flag); does someone know what is the problem with the name "drapeau"? It seems to be the offensive word, but it's a totally normal word.
> Few weeks ago it was working perfectly.
> 
> Thanks and gave a nice day!


It might be because of the word r a p e in drapeau.


----------



## Felix Felicis

Livia said:


> It might be because of the word r a p e in drapeau.


That's a good point! I made some researchs and some words like ravioli were as well cancelled (I don't know for New Horizons however) because the same word, but in French, was in there! 
Look twenty minutes at the word drapeau but haven't seen anything, thanks for explaining! 

And it was surprising for me because once again, few weeks ago, the word was not banned, so I thought my game was having a bug and I restarted (after more than 4 hours looking for the perfect map lol I'll continue that tomorrow)

Thanks again!


----------



## Etown20

I haven't seen/been able to order the Switch Lite item yet (I do have Nintendo Online). Am I just unlucky in continually missing it in the shopping app or is there something I need to do to unlock it?


----------



## windloft

this is probably going to sound complicated, but can i have a non-amiibo camper kick out a villager _and_ also move out another villager at the same time?


----------



## Bluebellie

Do ants come out in the rain?


----------



## Parkai

What's the best way to kick villagers?


----------



## Livia

Parkai said:


> What's the best way to kick villagers?


Follow this guide https://yuexr.github.io/acnh/moveout.html


----------



## Insulaire

Bluebellie said:


> Do ants come out in the rain?


No, they don’t spawn in the rain


----------



## Dunquixote

not sure where to ask this. i want to make some tbt by selling some stuff; i don’t plan on having a permanent shop, but was hoping to make some tbt now and then when i have extra stuff to sell. i am having no luck though and was wondering if anyone has some tips?

i’m selling festivale items (along with other stuff) and those were a pain to get since we don’t get to pick what item we get from pave and takes forever to get through pave dialogue, so i tried for 8 tbt since I wasn’t sure the value.


----------



## Moritz

Dunquixote said:


> not sure where to ask this. i want to make some tbt by selling some stuff; i don’t plan on having a permanent shop, but was hoping to make some tbt now and then when i have extra stuff to sell. i am having no luck though and was wondering if anyone has some tips?
> 
> i’m selling festivale items (along with other stuff) and those were a pain to get since we don’t get to pick what item we get from pave and takes forever to get through pave dialogue, so i tried for 8 tbt since I wasn’t sure the value.


I dont have an answer but I sent you 200 
These things are wasted on me


----------



## Cloudandshade

Say I'm inside my house when the clock strikes the hour, and the weather switches over from rain clouds to rain. If I close the game without going outside, will all my flowers get watered or not? I know I could easily test this myself, I just thought I'd see if anyone knew before I risked the flower vomit


----------



## Beanz

i want to re do my island, i want to make it tropical/desert themed. i know that the game does not have cactuses or cactus furniture in the game but i was wondering if there was anyother plant furniture that would fit my theme?


----------



## KerryShinee

Today I spoke to Zucker in his home a few times, and he asked me for a favour. I've never been asked for one inside a home before, and have not found any information about it online. All the guides say they must be thinking or run up to you. Does anyone know if this is a new thing? Is it something that can be done once a day, for example?


----------



## Ganucci

A while ago someone had posted a graphic that outlined when each update was announced and released. Does anyone have this picture?


----------



## Livia

KerryShinee said:


> Today I spoke to Zucker in his home a few times, and he asked me for a favour. I've never been asked for one inside a home before, and have not found any information about it online. All the guides say they must be thinking or run up to you. Does anyone know if this is a new thing? Is it something that can be done once a day, for example?


It’s not new. my villagers ask for stuff all the time when I talk to them. You just have to talk to them a bunch of times in a row. They can ask you to do a delivery, or catch a bug/fish, or if they are outside they might suggest doing a treasure hunt.


----------



## Nefarious

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i want to re do my island, i want to make it tropical/desert themed. i know that the game does not have cactuses or cactus furniture in the game but i was wondering if there was anyother plant furniture that would fit my theme?



There is cactus furniture, but they are in the form of three small potted cacti. It’s the Mini-cactus Set. Other plants I would recommend, would maybe the Fan Palm, Yucca, Succulent Plant, and Pine Tree Bonsai.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Can you TT backwards to a year before the game's release?


----------



## Nefarious

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Can you TT backwards to a year before the game's release?



Yes you can, though, I'm not sure if any events will be available in the years before 2020.


----------



## Briarwyn

I'm from North America, but I have been wondering. Which hemisphere do players choose, if they're paying NH from Ireland, or from the Caribbean countries, or from one of the American Territories? 

 And also, are the game devs still keeping NH alive and current by regular game updates?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Briarwyn said:


> I'm from North America, but I have been wondering. Which hemisphere do players choose, if they're paying NH from Ireland, or from the Caribbean countries, or from one of the American Territories?
> 
> And also, are the game devs still keeping NH alive and current by regular game updates?



not sure if I am missing something in your question (maybe you mean switch region?), so apologies if I am, but I think probably most players choose to play in the hemisphere that matches where they live...so people from Ireland would probably choose northern, and people in Australia probably mostly choose southern for example (some American territories are in the northern hemisphere but I think Samoa is in the southern so there is no one answer). But some people do like to choose the opposite hemisphere in their game. It does not affect your ability to play the game and it doesn’t matter what your physical location actually is. But if you choose the hemisphere you don’t live in the seasons will be the opposite of the ones you are experiencing in real life.

NH is still being updated (the last one was March 18th), and as far as we know should be updated for at least the next couple years. Whether the update model used and the content of the updates is satisfactory/ will continue to be satisfactory is subject to a lot of ongoing debate, which you can find in some of the threads in this forum.

we don’t currently know when the next update will be, though there is a lot of speculation, since the items from the last update are about to finish. Generally once there is an announcement it gets shared on here pretty quick.

welcome to the bell tree!


----------



## Miss Misty

Briarwyn said:


> I'm from North America, but I have been wondering. Which hemisphere do players choose, if they're paying NH from Ireland, or from the Caribbean countries, or from one of the American Territories?
> 
> And also, are the game devs still keeping NH alive and current by regular game updates?


It depends entirely on their preference. I'm sure you'll find players in all those places who have islands set in both hemispheres based on which season they wanted to see when they started the game. For players who want their game seasons to match up with their real seasons, Irish people and Caribbean islanders would pick northern hemisphere, and people from American territories would depend on exactly which one. Some of them are northern hemisphere (i.e. Puerto Rico) and some are southern (i.e. American Samoa). Again though, it's ultimately player preference no matter where you go.

Yes. The most recent update was Bunny Day 2021, but there's been no indication that they're stopping updates, so people are still expecting more to be added.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Did island hopping ever skew towards personalities you don't already have on your island? I could've sworn that used to be a thing! I don't have a snooty, and after more than 20 tickets without seeing a single one, I'm starting to despair! 

Edit: Never mind, that's just the campsite, isn't it? Still, the chances of not seeing a single snooty after over 40 tickets seems pretty insanely unlucky!


----------



## Miss Misty

Cloudandshade said:


> Did island hopping ever skew towards personalities you don't already have on your island? I could've sworn that used to be a thing! I don't have a snooty, and after more than 20 tickets without seeing a single one, I'm starting to despair!
> 
> Edit: Never mind, that's just the campsite, isn't it? Still, the chances of not seeing a single snooty after over 40 tickets seems pretty insanely unlucky!


The campsite skews toward personalities you don't have, yes. Island hopping goes by species first, then individual villager within that species. Island hopping does get into some funky rng ruts though, as many people (myself included) can attest to. You've just gotta either keep at it or buy/adopt your villagers outright instead.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there a bike hand pump in the items? I feel like maybe we do but I can’t find it, or know the name. Maybe I’m just imagining things. Or maybe it was in new leaf. Something in like the picture shown.


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> Is there a bike hand pump in the items? I feel like maybe we do but I can’t find it, or know the name. Maybe I’m just imagining things. Or maybe it was in new leaf. Something in like the picture shown.


NL and PC had the air pump, but it doesn't seem to be in NH.


----------



## Bluebellie

Burumun said:


> NL and PC had the air pump, but it doesn't seem to be in NH.


Oh ok thank you! I knew I had seen it somewhere.


----------



## Bluebellie

How many spaces are needed for a rock to spawn. My town just isn’t spawning them anymore.


----------



## Moritz

Bluebellie said:


> How many spaces are needed for a rock to spawn. My town just isn’t spawning them anymore.


I don't know the math behind it but I put down tiles all around the place I wanted my rocks apart from the very square and they spawned there
But I would advise leaving enough space for them to output all 8


----------



## Bluebellie

Moritz said:


> I don't know the math behind it but I put down tiles all around the place I wanted my rocks apart from the very square and they spawned there
> But I would advise leaving enough space for them to output all 8


Yeah I don’t think I’ll have all 8. I can’t even get one to spawn. I’m ok with just maybe 2. I have to figure out how many spaces to leave though, to figure out which area I’m going to start tearing down.


----------



## Moritz

Bluebellie said:


> Yeah I don’t think I’ll have all 8. I can’t even get one to spawn. I’m ok with just maybe 2. I have to figure out how many spaces to leave though, to figure out which area I’m going to start tearing down.


Sorry I meant the 8 spots around the rock for when you hit it


----------



## Briarwyn

Does New Horizons have the mermaid furniture set, the mermaid house interior, and the mermaid house exterior?


----------



## Livia

Briarwyn said:


> Does New Horizons have the mermaid furniture set, the mermaid house interior, and the mermaid house exterior?


Yes to mermaid furniture, but no it doesn’t have a mermaid house exterior. The mermaid furniture is all diy recipes you get from Pascal. You have to go diving and find a scallop and then Pascal will show up and ask for it. he will give you either a mermaid diy recipe, mermaid clothing, or a pearl. You need pearls to craft the mermaid set,so it’s still helpful if he gives you one instead of a diy.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is the birthday table customizable? Or it’s colored locked?


----------



## AccfSally

Bluebellie said:


> Is the birthday table customizable? Or it’s colored locked?



Yes, it's customizable.


----------



## Briarwyn

Does any of the buildings and shops have closing hours, especially when starting out?


----------



## Livia

Briarwyn said:


> Does any of the buildings and shops have closing hours, especially when starting out?


Able Sisters is open from 9am-9pm. Nooks cranny is open from 8am-10pm. The museum never closes, but Blathers sleeps during the day so you have to wake him up if you want to talk to him. Also Resident Services never closes except on events like New Year’s Eve


----------



## TalviSyreni

How easy is it to collect the log furniture set?

I can’t seem to get hold of the chair, sofa and double bed even though I’ve been playing for a while now. They never seem to show up in passing balloons or message bottles either.

Annoyingly one of my villagers has the set in his house but he always gives me other DIY’s.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

TalviSyreni said:


> How easy is it to collect the log furniture set?
> 
> I can’t seem to get hold of the chair, sofa and double bed even though I’ve been playing for a while now. They never seem to show up in passing balloons or message bottles either.
> 
> Annoyingly one of my villagers has the set in his house but he always gives me other DIY’s.



The "standard" DIYs all have the same rarity, in theory, but are personality locked. The Chair and Sofa are given by Normal villagers, and the Bed is given by Peppy villagers. It doesn't have anything to do with what furniture a villager has in their home. So if you don't have any Normal/Peppy villagers, you have to rely on message bottles. Alternatively, having more Normal/Peppy villagers will obviously give a better chance at getting those DIYs. You could also make multiple player characters as each player character will get their own message bottle per day or go island hopping for a chance at another bottle. These DIYs are also given by Amiibo campers when they asked for crafted items, so if you have some Normal/Peppy Amiibo, you could keep inviting them and hope that they give the DIYs that you want. Otherwise, it's just up to RNG. Balloons only have seasonal DIYs, so there's no need to hunt those down if you just want the Log DIYs.

I gave up on getting all the DIYs by hand a long time ago and just traded for them, so I'd recommend doing that if you don't want to wait any longer. Also, if you just want the items, feel free to PM me whenever, and I can craft as many of the items you need as long as you provide the materials.


----------



## TalviSyreni

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> The "standard" DIYs all have the same rarity, in theory, but are personality locked. The Chair and Sofa are given by Normal villagers, and the Bed is given by Peppy villagers. It doesn't have anything to do with what furniture a villager has in their home. So if you don't have any Normal/Peppy villagers, you have to rely on message bottles. Alternatively, having more Normal/Peppy villagers will obviously give a better chance at getting those DIYs. You could also make multiple player characters as each player character will get their own message bottle per day or go island hopping for a chance at another bottle. These DIYs are also given by Amiibo campers when they asked for crafted items, so if you have some Normal/Peppy Amiibo, you could keep inviting them and hope that they give the DIYs that you want. Otherwise, it's just up to RNG. Balloons only have seasonal DIYs, so there's no need to hunt those down if you just want the Log DIYs.
> 
> I gave up on getting all the DIYs by hand a long time ago and just traded for them, so I'd recommend doing that if you don't want to wait any longer. Also, if you just want the items, feel free to PM me whenever, and I can craft as many of the items you need as long as you provide the materials.


Thank you, I did start to wonder if some DIY's were just more rarer than others and it would be down to sheer luck if you got the one you'd been after for a long time like I did recently with a cutting board. I'll have to think about either moving a villager on and replacing them with a normal/peppy one to see if that works or just bite the bullet and trade for the DIY's before I become too impatient. Honestly I just want to decorate more as my island is looking so empty at the moment. 

Thank you for your kind offer to craft the items for me though, I shall think it all over before I decide what to do next.


----------



## heartdrops

Are the furniture at Nook's/shopping app color locked? I keep getting the same furniture in the same colors in rotation.


----------



## Ginkgo

heartdrops said:


> Are the furniture at Nook's/shopping app color locked? I keep getting the same furniture in the same colors in rotation.


Yes they are. Only way to get different colors would be via shooting down balloons, shaking furniture out of trees, getting gifts from villagers, looking at Redd's selection when he visits, and of course, online trading.


----------



## heartdrops

Ginkgo said:


> Yes they are. Only way to get different colors would be via shooting down balloons, shaking furniture out of trees, getting gifts from villagers, looking at Redd's selection when he visits, and of course, online trading.


Thank you! It took me way too long to realize this.


----------



## Briarwyn

Has anyone figured out what the quiz answers at the start of the game, and the color of the airport determines?


----------



## Livia

Briarwyn said:


> Has anyone figured out what the quiz answers at the start of the game, and the color of the airport determines?


The question asking what you would bring to the island is just for fun and doesn’t mean anything. Your airport color determines some of the colors of nook miles furniture that you get. Here is a picture showing the furniture according to your airport color.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is the amiibo move in procedure changed? I just invited coco today for the first time and she asked to move in right away. She didn’t ask me to invite her back another time


----------



## Moritz

Bluebellie said:


> Is the amiibo move in procedure changed? I just invited coco today for the first time and she asked to move in right away. She didn’t ask me to invite her back another time


No its not changed
But the days dont have to be in a row.
If you did it a year ago the game would still remember that you invited her twice before.

If that could not be the case, the game glitched so yay lol


----------



## Bluebellie

Moritz said:


> No its not changed
> But the days dont have to be in a row.
> If you did it a year ago the game would still remember that you invited her twice before.
> 
> If that could not be the case, the game glitched so yay lol


Wow that’s nice. I don’t remember inviting her before, but who knows, maybe I did and forgot.


----------



## Serabee

I read somewhere that turnip prices are locked to days- like, if May 1st had 500 bells per turnip as my price, and I TTed back to buy turnips, then back to May 1st, it'd still be 500 bells... I just wanna double-check if that's true before I spend all my bells on turnips


----------



## Moritz

Serabee said:


> I read somewhere that turnip prices are locked to days- like, if May 1st had 500 bells per turnip as my price, and I TTed back to buy turnips, then back to May 1st, it'd still be 500 bells... I just wanna double-check if that's true before I spend all my bells on turnips


Its not true
If you travel back the prices will change 
Even if you travel back from 1pm to 11am, you'll have different prices than you did that morning.

You cant time travel for good prices sadly


----------



## Serabee

Moritz said:


> Its not true
> If you travel back the prices will change
> Even if you travel back from 1pm to 11am, you'll have different prices than you did that morning.
> 
> You cant time travel for good prices sadly


Oh, man, that sucks  But thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Bluebellie

If I share my dream address will my patterns become available for everyone? Or is there a way to make them not share-able like how they were in new leaf?

I haven’t updated my dream address, but it’s something I wonder.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bluebellie said:


> If I share my dream address will my patterns become available for everyone? Or is there a way to make them not share-able like how they were in new leaf?
> 
> I haven’t updated my dream address, but it’s something I wonder.



I believe when you are sharing your dream there is an option to share or not share the custom designs you use.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Bluebellie said:


> If I share my dream address will my patterns become available for everyone? Or is there a way to make them not share-able like how they were in new leaf?
> 
> I haven’t updated my dream address, but it’s something I wonder.



I'm fairly sure you have to specifically upload patterns individually for them to display on your creator page, which as far as I know is what shows up for dream visitors. I don't think anything you've created should be visible unless you've uploaded it!

Edit: already answered, never mind me


----------



## xxcodexx

question here: im not sure where to post this so im asking here.
ive just begun a new island but getting the recipes is near impossible since the game only gives you Maybe *if youre lucky and have friends* 6 recipes per day; so ive been looking online for someone selling the entire recipes database and ive found a few of them that do sell them However; EVERY site that sells them demands that you have Facebook Messenger. i do not have Facebook Messenger, nor do i want it on my computer just to speak to someone about acnh recipes.
my question is this: is there anywhere online that you can buy all of the acnh recipes Without having to download and install Messenger? and if so, could you please point me in the right direction to obtain them?


----------



## Miss Misty

xxcodexx said:


> question here: im not sure where to post this so im asking here.
> ive just begun a new island but getting the recipes is near impossible since the game only gives you Maybe *if youre lucky and have friends* 6 recipes per day; so ive been looking online for someone selling the entire recipes database and ive found a few of them that do sell them However; EVERY site that sells them demands that you have Facebook Messenger. i do not have Facebook Messenger, nor do i want it on my computer just to speak to someone about acnh recipes.
> my question is this: is there anywhere online that you can buy all of the acnh recipes Without having to download and install Messenger? and if so, could you please point me in the right direction to obtain them?


Recipe cards are kind of a pain to store (they can't be put into storage and they don't stack so you can realistically only have one full set at a time) so I imagine there probably aren't too many people selling all 640 of them in one go, unfortunately. If you aren't open to installing Facebook Messenger for the few people who are selling them all at once, you could try buying recipes individually from users here and on places like Nookazon.


----------



## Sasey

xxcodexx said:


> question here: im not sure where to post this so im asking here.
> ive just begun a new island but getting the recipes is near impossible since the game only gives you Maybe *if youre lucky and have friends* 6 recipes per day; so ive been looking online for someone selling the entire recipes database and ive found a few of them that do sell them However; EVERY site that sells them demands that you have Facebook Messenger. i do not have Facebook Messenger, nor do i want it on my computer just to speak to someone about acnh recipes.
> my question is this: is there anywhere online that you can buy all of the acnh recipes Without having to download and install Messenger? and if so, could you please point me in the right direction to obtain them?



You can get them at acbellsbuy.com. It doesn’t require anything other than a dodo code. I’m pretty sure they are gonna have all you would need. I bought other things from there the other day and it was an amazing experience. Hope that helps!


----------



## xxcodexx

thanks!!! i found the entire collection of recipes on ebay for $7.89. YUP...the Entire collection....well...640. i hear there were 680 of them now? theirs were the 1.10.0 version *the only 1.10.0 version on ebay* so im pretty happy about that. and thanks for the heads up about acbellsbuy.com! if the ebay folks missed any of the recipes i will go there to check them out!


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Red Cat

Mezzanine said:


> Would anyone please be willing to give me green mums in exchange for bells, I dont have the patience to breed for them


You can find people selling flowers in Nook's Cranny.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## YueClemes

Mezzanine said:


> Would anyone please be willing to give me green mums in exchange for bells, I dont have the patience to breed for them


got it yet? i have some extra if you want lol


----------



## mermaidshelf

How can I control the width of the fences? Like when I put up my rope fences, I want them to be the longer length but as soon as I put another fence down, it automatically shrinks it down to the shorter length. Even more frustrating is at the ends, it's automatically the longer length and it doesn't even match with the other fences. I don't like the "T" shaped ends when you try to make it even by adding on to the ends of the row.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Nefarious

Anyone have the link to the Sanrio villager sprites? I saw it not too long ago, but lost it.


----------



## Moritz

NefariousKing said:


> Anyone have the link to the Sanrio villager sprites? I saw it not too long ago, but lost it.







__





						Looking for Sanrio villager sprites
					

Hello, does anyone know where I can find pixel sprites of the sanrio villagers? I'd like to add one to my signature.   Thank you!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Do you mean these ones?


----------



## Nefarious

Moritz said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for Sanrio villager sprites
> 
> 
> Hello, does anyone know where I can find pixel sprites of the sanrio villagers? I'd like to add one to my signature.   Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean these ones?



Yup those are the ones, thank you!


----------



## YueClemes

Mezzanine said:


> Nope, not yet! I'd appreciate if I could get some later, I can pay in bells or stuff you're missing


Sure and u dont have to pay anything xD But i guess we are in dif time zone so gonna be a little hard for set up haha ( ur reply is at my 3:30 AM ) lol


----------



## Serabee

mermaidshelf said:


> How can I control the width of the fences? Like when I put up my rope fences, I want them to be the longer length but as soon as I put another fence down, it automatically shrinks it down to the shorter length. Even more frustrating is at the ends, it's automatically the longer length and it doesn't even match with the other fences. I don't like the "T" shaped ends when you try to make it even by adding on to the ends of the row.


I'm afraid there is no way (unless there is and I haven't found it). The shorter version is how they look attached, the longer is when they're not. And as for the ends, it's either the long end or "T" shaped ends.

The only other option is to swap fence segments- like using wooden fence pieces beside hedges, alternating between the two, for example. I have some examples of that in my DA in my signature if you think it might work for what you're going for? I use that method in the corner by my meteor crash site, with alternating safety cones, if this gives you any inspiration:




Sorry I couldn't be more helpful


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

YueClemes said:


> Sure and u dont have to pay anything xD But i guess we are in dif time zone so gonna be a little hard for set up haha ( ur reply is at my 3:30 AM ) lol


If you guys can’t work out a time, I have a green mum you can have too for free


----------



## mermaidshelf

Serabee said:


> I'm afraid there is no way (unless there is and I haven't found it). The shorter version is how they look attached, the longer is when they're not. And as for the ends, it's either the long end or "T" shaped ends.
> 
> The only other option is to swap fence segments- like using wooden fence pieces beside hedges, alternating between the two, for example. I have some examples of that in my DA in my signature if you think it might work for what you're going for? I use that method in the corner by my meteor crash site, with alternating safety cones, if this gives you any inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more helpful


Aw that's disappointing... Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. I really don't understand why they won't let us have more control over the fences or why we even need 2 widths in the first place...


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Livia

Mezzanine said:


> This is a longshot but I saw this way more detailed version of the dirt path in a video, does anyone have the code?


Do you have a link to the video?


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Moritz

Does anyone know how the villagers on the map are organised?

I used to think it was move in order, but then that got proven wrong when the order stopped matching up to what the map showed.

I then thought it might be friendship so when I moved 2 villagers in at the same time, I ignored one and gifted the other every day. This didn't change it.

Personality type doesn't line up either.

All seems very strange.


----------



## Livia

Mezzanine said:


> Yes, here you go:


You can see a lot of variations of “the path” Here or if you have an Instagram account you can view all the codes she used on her island at this link: https://www.instagram.com/stories/highlights/17895737296760860/


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Cloudandshade

Not really an FAQ but doesn't seem to warrant its own post - has anyone else seen a reduction in villagers asking for a new catchphrase lately? It's been literally months since anyone asked me for a new one! My three most recent villagers still have their default catchphrase, and my fourth most recent only changed his because he picked it up from someone else. Has something changed here, or just another case of terrible rng?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I have to ask this question, is there any way to trade fish and bugs with your friends?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay I have to ask this question, is there any way to trade fish and bugs with your friends?



nope, there is not


----------



## VanitasFan26

WaileaNoRei said:


> nope, there is not


Well that sucks :/


----------



## WaileaNoRei

SoraFan23 said:


> Well that sucks :/



sorry to be the bearer of bad news! I couldn’t really think of a way to soften it


----------



## VanitasFan26

WaileaNoRei said:


> sorry to be the bearer of bad news! I couldn’t really think of a way to soften it


Its okay. Its funny how we can trade a lot of things in this game except creatures.


----------



## Livia

Cloudandshade said:


> Not really an FAQ but doesn't seem to warrant its own post - has anyone else seen a reduction in villagers asking for a new catchphrase lately? It's been literally months since anyone asked me for a new one! My three most recent villagers still have their default catchphrase, and my fourth most recent only changed his because he picked it up from someone else. Has something changed here, or just another case of terrible rng?


its probably bad luck. Bianca asked me today about changing her catchphrase


----------



## Croconaw

Cloudandshade said:


> Not really an FAQ but doesn't seem to warrant its own post - has anyone else seen a reduction in villagers asking for a new catchphrase lately? It's been literally months since anyone asked me for a new one! My three most recent villagers still have their default catchphrase, and my fourth most recent only changed his because he picked it up from someone else. Has something changed here, or just another case of terrible rng?


I’d say it’s a run of bad luck. If you want a villager to change their catchphrase, could you not just talk to Isabelle and ask her to reset their catchphrase? I’ve had villagers pick up a few bad  words from other islands. I think it’s just random.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Croconaw said:


> I’d say it’s a run of bad luck. If you want a villager to change their catchphrase, could you not just talk to Isabelle and ask her to reset their catchphrase? I’ve had villagers pick up a few bad  words from other islands. I think it’s just random.



Thanks, but it's actually their default catchphrase that I'm looking to change, I like to personalise them  So yeah, I'm always waiting for villagers to 'ping' me, but it just feels like they never do anymore. As you say, it must just be bad luck, I guess!


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I'm only now starting to terraform my island (cuz i've been lazy lol)...but..can you not put a ramp to where Redd's ship docks? I'm just really tired of using my ladder all the time.


----------



## Red Cat

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I'm only now starting to terraform my island (cuz i've been lazy lol)...but..can you not put a ramp to where Redd's ship docks? I'm just really tired of using my ladder all the time.


You can't put a ramp on the beach, but you can remove the cliffs next to the beach to create enough space on the grass south of the beach to put a ramp there.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Red Cat said:


> You can't put a ramp on the beach, but you can remove the cliffs next to the beach to create enough space on the grass south of the beach to put a ramp there.



So in other words, I would still need to use a ladder to climb down? TvT...


----------



## Red Cat

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> So in other words, I would still need to use a ladder to climb down? TvT...


No. You just need to climb down once to terraform the area around the beach. Here is an example:






Alternatively, you can just flatten out most of the north part of your island leading up to the secret beach and skip the ramp altogether like this:


----------



## Decious

Completed the campsite a week+ ago. Made the mistake of talking to the first visitor and the only conversation path was to agree to let him live on the island. I stopped talking to him hoping he'd eventually time out and leave but apparently the game is hardset on having me pick a spot for his house. Any way to abort this move in or am I stuck letting him move in?


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Decious said:


> Completed the campsite a week+ ago. Made the mistake of talking to the first visitor and the only conversation path was to agree to let him live on the island. I stopped talking to him hoping he'd eventually time out and leave but apparently the game is hardset on having me pick a spot for his house. Any way to abort this move in or am I stuck letting him move in?



Your first camper will always be a forced move in unfortunately.


----------



## Decious

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Your first camper will always be a forced move in unfortunately.



Well, dang. I should of asked sooner and saved time, lol. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Licorice

Do lions have toe beans???


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Licorice said:


> Do lions have toe beans???


Yes! (This one at least!)


----------



## Decious

I invited a villager using an amiibo card, but she turned me down when I asked her to stay. Is that normal? I'm guessing I'll have to reinvite her a couple of times to coax her to stay?


----------



## BalloonFight

Decious said:


> I invited a villager using an amiibo card, but she turned me down when I asked her to stay. Is that normal? I'm guessing I'll have to reinvite her a couple of times to coax her to stay?



Hey there! I don't actually have any amiibo cards myself, but I do know that you have to talk to them quite a bit, then I believe you have to craft 3 items for them over a period of days to get them to move in. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Sasey

Why are some of my fruit trees growing but others are not? They all have the required 1 space on each side. Is it just a waiting game? Working on an Orchard and planted fruit instead of full trees. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Moritz

Decious said:


> I invited a villager using an amiibo card, but she turned me down when I asked her to stay. Is that normal? I'm guessing I'll have to reinvite her a couple of times to coax her to stay?


Yes it takes 3 visits 
After you hand in the third item, they will agree to move in.


----------



## Licorice

WaileaNoRei said:


> Yes! (This one at least!)
> 
> View attachment 375303


Thank you so much! Surprisingly I could not find any images online at all. He looks so cute!!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Moritz said:


> Does anyone know how the villagers on the map are organised?
> 
> I used to think it was move in order, but then that got proven wrong when the order stopped matching up to what the map showed.
> 
> I then thought it might be friendship so when I moved 2 villagers in at the same time, I ignored one and gifted the other every day. This didn't change it.
> 
> Personality type doesn't line up either.
> 
> All seems very strange.


I wish there was a way to organize it because it makes no sense at all. The whole layout for that side has no reason


----------



## Livia

Moritz said:


> Does anyone know how the villagers on the map are organised?
> 
> I used to think it was move in order, but then that got proven wrong when the order stopped matching up to what the map showed.
> 
> I then thought it might be friendship so when I moved 2 villagers in at the same time, I ignored one and gifted the other every day. This didn't change it.
> 
> Personality type doesn't line up either.
> 
> All seems very strange.


On both of my islands it is organized by move in order. After all your player characters it goes in order down the first column and then down the second column. As an example I drew some messy numbers on an old map picture. This is the order they moved in


----------



## Moritz

Livia said:


> On both of my islands it is organized by move in order. After all your player characters it goes in order down the first column and then down the second column. As an example I drew some messy numbers on an old map picture. This is the order they moved in
> View attachment 375662


I thought it worked like that too.
But for example, I moved in willow today, and she is in the slot you wrote as number 8. 
Before her I moved in cyd from a mystery island and he's number 7.
I cant remember exactly when timbra moved in, but she's in number 3 when others after her moved in long before she did.


----------



## Livia

Moritz said:


> I thought it worked like that too.
> But for example, I moved in willow today, and she is in the slot you wrote as number 8.
> Before her I moved in cyd from a mystery island and he's number 7.
> I cant remember exactly when timbra moved in, but she's in number 3 when others after her moved in long before she did.


Do you time travel? Maybe that could mess up the order


----------



## Moritz

Livia said:


> Do you time travel? Maybe that could mess up the order


Yes but not massively
Never more than a few days at a time and I always put it back to current date when I'm done.
You'll never find me casually playing in a different month or anything like that. So I'm pretty sure the order that I moved them into my island lines up chronologically.


----------



## maria110

If I move my secondary character from my main island to a new island (by resetting 2nd switch) does she maintain her ability to terraform?  Will additional permits be available to her at the NookStop or does she have to wait on the new island?  My problem is that she doesn't have many permits and I had her cash in all her Nook Miles for NMT so we could look for Megan, so now she doesn't have many Nook Miles to buy additional permits. TIA.

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2021



Sasey said:


> Why are some of my fruit trees growing but others are not? They all have the required 1 space on each side. Is it just a waiting game? Working on an Orchard and planted fruit instead of full trees. Thanks for any help!



Here's info from a question web site called batescomp.com.  

"Trees won’t grow if you plant them too close to each other. You’ll need two spaces in between trees to ensure they grow properly. If you want to grow more than two trees in a row, you’ll need four spaces between the second and third tree."

I'm not sure that's 100% right but it's something like that.  Your trees from fruit should all be growing at the same rate. If they are not, then something is wrong.


----------



## JSS

Just curious, has anyone seen the Welcome Amiibo RV cards restocked outside of Japan? Not looking to buy, just find it interesting those are the only cards I haven't seen around online yet during NH's amiibo rerelease.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

JSS said:


> Just curious, has anyone seen the Welcome Amiibo RV cards restocked outside of Japan? Not looking to buy, just find it interesting those are the only cards I haven't seen around online yet during NH's amiibo rerelease.



as far as I know, they have not been restocked in the us. I am hoping they will be at some point, and that the series 1-4 will be back too.

(Nintendo in April or may of last year said they intended to keep restocking the amiibos, but I think the statement was nintendo japan, so not sure if it would include the us)

I don’t know what the chances of that happening are, so trying not to get my hopes up for it though…


----------



## Miss Misty

Sasey said:


> Why are some of my fruit trees growing but others are not? They all have the required 1 space on each side. Is it just a waiting game? Working on an Orchard and planted fruit instead of full trees. Thanks for any help!


Since you mentioned an orchard, it's possible you have too many trees in one area. I don't know how many exactly, but once you reach a certain number of trees in an acre, the game won't let you grow anymore. I'm pretty sure to get around it, you can just let them grow to full-size elsewhere and then transplant them where when they're fully grown.


----------



## Sasey

Miss Misty said:


> Since you mentioned an orchard, it's possible you have too many trees in one area. I don't know how many exactly, but once you reach a certain number of trees in an acre, the game won't let you grow anymore. I'm pretty sure to get around it, you can just let them grow to full-size elsewhere and then transplant them where when they're fully grown.


Thank you! This was exactly what I did!


----------



## SeaCat

I restarted my island. Tom Nook was talking about seeing Redd walking around and I didnt talk to Redd. A new day already started and I havent seen Redd since... Was I supposed to talk to Redd while he was walking around that day? will he come back?


----------



## Red Cat

SeaCat said:


> I restarted my island. Tom Nook was talking about seeing Redd walking around and I didnt talk to Redd. A new day already started and I havent seen Redd since... Was I supposed to talk to Redd while he was walking around that day? will he come back?


He'll come back in a week or two. If you don't want to wait that long, you can TT back to the day he was on your island and he should be there.


----------



## Moritz

SeaCat said:


> I restarted my island. Tom Nook was talking about seeing Redd walking around and I didnt talk to Redd. A new day already started and I havent seen Redd since... Was I supposed to talk to Redd while he was walking around that day? will he come back?


I believe he should be wondering about somewhere.
I decided once that I liked him wondering my island so I ignored him and he was on my island every single day after that.


----------



## SeaCat

Red Cat said:


> He'll come back in a week or two. If you don't want to wait that long, you can TT back to the day he was on your island and he should be there.



 I don't remember the date he came the first time, so I'll just wait. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Sophie23

an villager asked to move out today when can I go to someone else’s island and ask an new villager to move in?
Does my villager need to be in boxes too?


----------



## JellyBeans

MayorSophie23 said:


> an villager asked to move out today when can I go to someone else’s island and ask an new villager to move in?
> Does my villager need to be in boxes too?


if they asked to move today, your villager will be in boxes tomorrow, and the day after that you'll have the empty plot and that's when you can go and ask someone else to move in!


----------



## Sophie23

JellyBeans said:


> if they asked to move today, your villager will be in boxes tomorrow, and the day after that you'll have the empty plot and that's when you can go and ask someone else to move in!


Okay thanks a lot! It’s been a while since I’ve done this


----------



## Tessie

I want to reset, I havent played since last year and I want a new start now that I'm finally going to have a lot of free time. I have like 9m bells, how do I go about transferring this to my next island? Do i need to find someone else to hold on to it?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Tessie said:


> I want to reset, I havent played since last year and I want a new start now that I'm finally going to have a lot of free time. I have like 9m bells, how do I go about transferring this to my next island? Do i need to find someone else to hold on to it?



yes you do! But there should be a lot of people happy to help on here (incl. me if needed)


----------



## Moritz

Tessie said:


> I want to reset, I havent played since last year and I want a new start now that I'm finally going to have a lot of free time. I have like 9m bells, how do I go about transferring this to my next island? Do i need to find someone else to hold on to it?


Although new leaf had a way of selling your town once the welcome amiibo update came out, new horizons sadly has no such feature.

If you want to keep hold of any of your stuff, you have to drop it off with someone else and come collect it later.

If you dont know anyone who would hold the stuff you want to keep, there are lots of lovely people here who will

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2021



WaileaNoRei said:


> yes you do! But there should be a lot of people happy to help on here (incl. me if needed)


Awww you just beat me to it!
That will teach me to ramble


----------



## Miss Misty

I was under the impression that gold roses would _only_ spawn when a black rose was watered by a golden watering can. When I was making my rounds today, though, I noticed some gold rose buds next to a gold rose. I definitely didn't water any plants yesterday, although it did rain. I've actually never had this happen to me before. Is it _possible_ (albeit rare) for gold roses to duplicate in the rain? (for reference: This is my own island on my own Switch; no one else touches it. I was busy irl yesterday and I literally only played long enough to find Daisy Mae to buy turnips.)


----------



## Red Cat

Miss Misty said:


> I was under the impression that gold roses would _only_ spawn when a black rose was watered by a golden watering can. When I was making my rounds today, though, I noticed some gold rose buds next to a gold rose. I definitely didn't water any plants yesterday, although it did rain. I've actually never had this happen to me before. Is it _possible_ (albeit rare) for gold roses to duplicate in the rain? (for reference: This is my own island on my own Switch; no one else touches it. I was busy irl yesterday and I literally only played long enough to find Daisy Mae to buy turnips.)


When you water a black rose with a gold watering can, it sets a gold rose "flag" that remains on it until it produces a gold rose offspring. So you don't have to water a black rose every day with the gold watering can to produce a gold rose; you just have to water it once with the gold can and then water it regularly (or have rain) after that until you get a gold rose. So that's probably what happened to you. Once a black rose produces a gold rose, you have to water it with the golden can again if you want another gold rose from it.

Here's a guide that explains this in depth: https://aiterusawato.github.io/satogu/acnh/flowers/advanced.html


----------



## Miss Misty

Red Cat said:


> When you water a black rose with a gold watering can, it sets a gold rose "flag" that remains on it until it produces a gold rose offspring. So you don't have to water a black rose every day with the gold watering can to produce a gold rose; you just have to water it once with the gold can and then water it regularly (or have rain) after that until you get a gold rose. So that's probably what happened to you. Once a black rose produces a gold rose, you have to water it with the golden can again if you want another gold rose from it.
> 
> Here's a guide that explains this in depth: https://aiterusawato.github.io/satogu/acnh/flowers/advanced.html


Ah that might explain it then. I had watered that black rose to make a new gold rose and then just forgot about doing it for a few days when there was rain. I didn't realize the flag stayed in place until the gold rose spawned; I assumed that it was reset at the start of a new day like all the other flower watering flags. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Flicky

I remember seeing a picture on this forum that showed a villager house interior model, highlighting which items could be replaced/moved and which would always remain.

Does anyone know where they got that from?


----------



## Mick

Flicky said:


> I remember seeing a picture on this forum that showed a villager house interior model, highlighting which items could be replaced/moved and which would always remain.
> 
> Does anyone know where they got that from?



Do you mean images like the one on the right?





Those are from *this site*, and you'll find a list of all items per interior category *in this spreadsheet*. As for which items are permanent and which are not: I'm pretty sure all of the items you see can be replaced except for wall and carpet items, as long as the gifted item has the right category.


----------



## Flicky

Mick said:


> Those are from *this site*, and you'll find a list of all items per interior category *in this spreadsheet*. As for which items are permanent and which are not: I'm pretty sure all of the items you see can be replaced except for wall and carpet items, as long as the gifted item has the right category.


Yes, that's the one! That's even better, actually, considering how many items I'd like to replace. Thanks!


----------



## Bluebellie

Any mayor updates after mayday?

I’ve been completely ignoring my game.
Then the TBT world championship happened, and I ignored some more. I started playing again, but since I always time travel. I  don’t know if I’m missing anything.


----------



## Meemalovesacnh

Yeosin said:


> So far, I've yet to be able to breed pink roses with pink roses. From what I remember, this was possible in ACNL to multiply hybrids... am I just unlucky so far or is it actually not possible?


They will muliply on there own if you water them i played ACNL too and i was confused!

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2021



McRibbie said:


> There appears to be items that have variations... but I can't customise them with my customisation kit (at the moment).
> 
> Is there any way I can unlock this, or do you just use customisation kits for furniture you've crafted?


just what has been crafted @McRibbie


----------



## Sophie23

Do acnh amiibo coins work?

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2021

If you gift a villager wallpaper or flooring can they put it in their house? Or are they stuck with the ones they have


----------



## Bluebellie

How do I get a foggy day?


----------



## Red Cat

Bluebellie said:


> How do I get a foggy day?


You can only have foggy weather in the morning during fall/winter and it will only happen on some days. You can use meteonook to find out when you'll have fog if you can determine your island's weather seed. Otherwise just play a lot in the morning in fall/winter.


----------



## buginski

Does anyone know if you give a villager a nuptial doorplate, do they only display it in June?


----------



## Dunquixote

Is Museum Day now time locked now that it is over, or can i go back and do it if I TT back?


----------



## Bluebellie

Do the cockroaches appear in dream addresses?
I kinda like them


----------



## Red Cat

Dunquixote said:


> Is Museum Day now time locked now that it is over, or can i go back and do it if I TT back?


You can TT back to it. Only future events are time locked; past events are not. The only exception to this is when a new event replaces an old version of the same event. So you can TT back to the Museum Day event in 2021 until a new Museum Day update comes out in 2022.


----------



## Alaina

A villager of mine had asked to leave Sunday or Monday and I said yes. I said goodbye the next day (his in-boxes day) but I forgot to play the day after that. Can I TT to play my open plot day? How?

I really mean to try to buy Eugene or Wart Jr. At the very least I'd like to island hop rather than get a rando.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

If I turn off the friend's app on my Nookphone, can my friends still find my island if I've opened my gates?


----------



## Red Cat

Alaina said:


> A villager of mine had asked to leave Sunday or Monday and I said yes. I said goodbye the next day (his in-boxes day) but I forgot to play the day after that. Can I TT to play my open plot day? How?
> 
> I really mean to try to buy Eugene or Wart Jr. At the very least I'd like to island hop rather than get a rando.


You can TT to play the open plot day. As long as you have not played on any day after that, the game has no way to tell that you TTed back and it will be as if you played the very next day after you last played. If you're not sure which day the villager asked you to leave, TT back to Tuesday. If the plot is empty, you can get your next villager. If your old villager is in boxes, just TT to Wednesday to open up the plot.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Do all the DIYS that the villagers craft repeat or do they change depending on the season?


----------



## tomatospooks666

i'm trying to make reese and cyrus emote for the pictures but as soon as i close the furniture thing to take pictures they stop! wtf, how do i make them *continuously* emote????


----------



## WaileaNoRei

tomatospooks666 said:


> i'm trying to make reese and cyrus emote for the pictures but as soon as i close the furniture thing to take pictures they stop! wtf, how do i make them *continuously* emote????



i believe you press A to make all villagers (and even yourself) do their preset emotes once you leave the decorating mode.

there is a guide on the right hand side (may only appear when you have the camera app open, I don’t remember off the top of my head). It is all only in symbols, so it can be hard to interpret. But double check that, cause I may have the button wrong.


----------



## tomatospooks666

WaileaNoRei said:


> i believe you press A to make all villagers (and even yourself) do their preset emotes once you leave the decorating mode.
> 
> there is a guide on the right hand side (may only appear when you have the camera app open, I don’t remember off the top of my head). It is all only in symbols, so it can be hard to interpret. But double check that, cause I may have the button wrong.


ah, that worked, tysm!


----------



## Alaina

Red Cat said:


> You can TT to play the open plot day. As long as you have not played on any day after that, the game has no way to tell that you TTed back and it will be as if you played the very next day after you last played. If you're not sure which day the villager asked you to leave, TT back to Tuesday. If the plot is empty, you can get your next villager. If your old villager is in boxes, just TT to Wednesday to open up the plot.


Thank you so much! Can I still "buy" my new villager from someone online - will the game know I TT'd if I visit someone else's town to invite their villager that's in boxes to my open plot?


----------



## Red Cat

Alaina said:


> Thank you so much! Can I still "buy" my new villager from someone online - will the game know I TT'd if I visit someone else's town to invite their villager that's in boxes to my open plot?


Yes. It doesn't matter what time it is on anyone else's island but your own. As long as you don't start your game with your Switch clock on any day before or after the first day a plot is empty, you won't get a random move-in. You can indefinitely remain on the same day as long as you want; just make sure to keep setting your Switch clock back to that day before you start ACNH and don't leave ACNH in sleep mode long enough to let your Switch clock go past 5 A.M. the next day.


----------



## Alaina

Red Cat said:


> Yes. It doesn't matter what time it is on anyone else's island but your own. As long as you don't start your game with your Switch clock on any day before or after the first day a plot is empty, you won't get a random move-in. You can indefinitely remain on the same day as long as you want; just make sure to keep setting your Switch clock back to that day before you start ACNH and don't leave ACNH in sleep mode long enough to let your Switch clock go past 5 A.M. the next day.


Thanks so much! So, I'm 99% sure, and I tried searching on this but just to confirm, say last night I played Monday's date instead of yesterday's date. If I still want to play Monday's date, do I have to wait until that time of day or later or can I play "earlier" (1 PM Monday's date, even though I've already played at 8 PM Monday's date)?


----------



## Red Cat

Alaina said:


> Thanks so much! So, I'm 99% sure, and I tried searching on this but just to confirm, say last night I played Monday's date instead of yesterday's date. If I still want to play Monday's date, do I have to wait until that time of day or later or can I play "earlier" (1 PM Monday's date, even though I've already played at 8 PM Monday's date)?


You can play earlier. TTing earlier in the same day has only minor side effects including rotting turnips, changing turnip prices, unwatering any flowers that were watered that day, and maybe undoing wishes you cast for shooting stars that day. If you don't care about any of those things, then there is no consequence to TTing earlier in the same day. Villagers will not move in or out by TTing within the same day.


----------



## Alaina

Red Cat said:


> You can play earlier. TTing earlier in the same day has only minor side effects including rotting turnips, changing turnip prices, unwatering any flowers that were watered that day, and maybe undoing wishes you cast for shooting stars that day. If you don't care about any of those things, then there is no consequence to TTing earlier in the same day. Villagers will not move in or out by TTing within the same day.


Thank you so much!


----------



## your local goomy

Is it possible for me to get villagers from other islands and put them in one of the three starter plots that Tom Nook has you set up? I want to get my desired villagers without wasting a ton of nmt


----------



## katalevitz

I have a question! Can first two villagers move out? I mean can they ask you to a permision to leave your island? Or you must kick them out?


----------



## Moritz

katalevitz said:


> I have a question! Can first two villagers move out? I mean can they ask you to a permision to leave your island? Or you must kick them out?


I dont know at what point in the game villagers in general start asking to move out, but they are treated the same as any other villager so can and will ask to move away at some point


----------



## Alaina

Another TT question. Will time traveling into the future, one day at a time until a villager asks to move out, and then another day to the open-plot day, and filling the open plot by going to someone’s town and inviting their in-boxes animal, screw anything up if I then return to the present once I get the animal I want moved in?

Do I need to also play the day after they move in before traveling back to the present from the future?

Should I TT several months into the past to get a villager to ask to leave instead, does that work? I got a new villager today - would they be gone if I traveled to the past? **


----------



## Red Cat

Alaina said:


> Another TT question. Will time traveling into the future, one day at a time until a villager asks to move out, and then another day to the open-plot day, and filling the open plot by going to someone’s town and inviting their in-boxes animal, screw anything up if I then return to the present once I get the animal I want moved in?
> 
> Do I need to also play the day after they move in before traveling back to the present from the future?
> 
> Should I TT several months into the past to get a villager to ask to leave instead, does that work? I got a new villager today - would they be gone if I traveled to the past? **


Once you have the sign on the plot saying it has been sold to a villager, there is no way to lose the villager. If you immediately TT backward after acquiring the villager, then the house may not appear on that day, but the house will definitely show up as soon as you advance at least one day forward at any point. TTing backward never undoes any progress you've made. Some of the events that trigger when you start a new day like Isabelle's announcements will not trigger the day after TTing backward, but they will trigger again whenever you advance forward in time again whether that is TTing forward or just letting the clock advance on its own.


----------



## TalviSyreni

This might sound like a dumb question but... how do you get white pumpkins to grow instead of orange, green or yellow?


----------



## Moritz

TalviSyreni said:


> This might sound like a dumb question but... how do you get white pumpkins to grow instead of orange, green or yellow?


Its random when your buy the pumpkins.
You just have to buy more until you get them.

But if you have them, you can plant a fully grown pumpkin and it will grow more of the same colour


----------



## TalviSyreni

Moritz said:


> Its random when your buy the pumpkins.
> You just have to buy more until you get them.
> 
> But if you have them, you can plant a fully grown pumpkin and it will grow more of the same colour


I did wonder if it was more of a random chance of getting one as oppose to having to breed certain colours like you do with flowers, thank you for letting me know though.


----------



## Perfektion

By any possibility do you know how many normal rocks you can have max on the beach area?
Is there anyone out there who got a really rocky beach and can show me so that I don't lose all my hope q.q


----------



## duckyducky

Can we have an island entrance thread? I’m too scared to post one


----------



## Bluelady

Do shrubs count towards the tree limit? The only result that I found is a Gamefaqs post from last year.

Edit: Another question. Sometimes a horizontal line appears when I have my character standing on top of "the path" and closing her inventory-thought bubble thing. The ground becomes visible for a split second. Does this happen anyone else? Should I pave the ground with an in-game path and then place "the path" over it?



Spoiler: Pic of the thin white line









It disappears once I move to different angle but then it comes back again...


----------



## Bluebellie

If I don’t pickup the beach shells, will they stay the same? Or do they change daily?

I’ve never really paid attention to sea shells.


----------



## Moritz

Bluebellie said:


> If I don’t pickup the beach shells, will they stay the same? Or do they change daily?
> 
> I’ve never really paid attention or sea shells.


In my experience they stay the same


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> If I don’t pickup the beach shells, will they stay the same? Or do they change daily?
> 
> I’ve never really paid attention or sea shells.



they change daily for me. not all of them do, and i’ve had instances where i’ve had the same seashells on my beach 1-3 day/s in a row, but it’s definitely possible for them to change, even if you don’t pick them up.


----------



## your local goomy

Bluelady said:


> Do shrubs count towards the tree limit? The only result that I found is a Gamefaqs post from last year.
> 
> Edit: Another question. Sometimes a horizontal line appears when I have my character standing on top of "the path" and closing her inventory-thought bubble thing. The ground becomes visible for a split second. Does this happen anyone else? Should I pave the ground with an in-game path and then place "the path" over it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic of the thin white line
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381453View attachment 381454
> It disappears once I move to different angle but then it comes back again...


I've also had a line show up with custom designs that I've placed, so it's definitely something with the game and not your path. I'm not sure if putting an in-game path down first would help or not, unfortunately.


----------



## Bluelady

your local goomy said:


> I've also had a line show up with custom designs that I've placed, so it's definitely something with the game and not your path. I'm not sure if putting an in-game path down first would help or not, unfortunately.


It's reassuring to hear that other people have experienced this. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Bluebellie

You can’t use handhelds inside? 
Like maracas and such.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bluebellie said:


> You can’t use handhelds inside?
> Like maracas and such.



you can! you just can’t use the tool short cut to access them. If you go into your pocket inventory and manually select hold then you can use them as normal.


----------



## Bluebellie

WaileaNoRei said:


> you can! you just can’t use the tool short cut to access them. If you go into your pocket inventory and manually select hold then you can use them as normal.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Raino

Does anyone know if it's possible to get non-native fruit as a reward for delivering items for villagers?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Raino said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get non-native fruit as a reward for delivering items for villagers?



it is possible to get non-native fruit as a return gift, though I don’t think it is limited to specifically for delivering items.

However, in my experience it is very rare. I have received fruit from a villager I think once, (maybe twice?) and I have played for almost 2000 hours.

it might just be bad luck on my part, but I feel like it is not a very convenient method for getting missing fruit types.

if you need the fruits you are missing I or someone else on here will happily provide some.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Raino said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get non-native fruit as a reward for delivering items for villagers?


Well no I never gotten a rare fruit from a villager before so you may have to ask someone else who has a different native fruit that you want. I'll tell you something really special. If you give your villagers stacked non native fruit as a wrapped gift you have a better chance of getting their photo. 

For example for me on my island Destiny my native fruit is Peaches and my sister fruit is Apples. I was able to save the Oranges that I got from my old island before I deleted it and I used those oranges (stacked) as a wrapped gift and I was able to get one of the villager's photos the other day. So they can be very helpful. Make sure when you do get them, have them planted on your island so you can grow more, it takes like 4 days.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I have a question. I tried to visit my old island in the Dream Address by entering it but it said it wasn't found. However what I find strange is that when I go back onto my 2nd island with my other character and go to "Revisit Dreams" its still there and I can access it. Does it stay there forever or does it go away in a certain time?


----------



## Bluebellie

Can a character tent get roaches? Or is the space too small. I know the houses can, but I’d like to know if the tents without upgrades can.


----------



## Dunquixote

Anyone know when the phrygian cap was available? I had a site that listed the dates but I lost it, so am not sure if I missed it or not.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Dunquixote said:


> Anyone know when the phrygian cap was available? I had a site that listed the dates but I lost it, so am not sure if I missed it or not.



It is available today! Until like the 20th I think!


----------



## Dunquixote

WaileaNoRei said:


> It is available today! Until like the 20th I think!



Thanks so much! I was pretty sure I didn’t miss it but had to ask just to make sure since I haven’t been going in the game everyday.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Can you buy back your butterfly models from your catalogue? One of mine is currently not for sale and I was wondering if that will change at some point...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

TalviSyreni said:


> Can you buy back your butterfly models from your catalogue? One of mine is currently not for sale and I was wondering if that will change at some point...



you cannot repurchase any of your bug or fish models from the catalog. you would have to re-commission flick/cj to get another model.


----------



## your local goomy

Is there any way to change the sleeves of the in-game kimono/yukata? My character wears them rolled up when I try them on, but I'd prefer them down, like the custom robe designs you get from the portal. Is it just a seasonal thing?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

your local goomy said:


> Is there any way to change the sleeves of the in-game kimono/yukata? My character wears them rolled up when I try them on, but I'd prefer them down, like the custom robe designs you get from the portal. Is it just a seasonal thing?



the sleeves of the kimono will always be rolled up if you have a backpack or purse on. Otherwise they will be down.


----------



## serena186

Hello all  I'm sorry if this is on the wrong thread. Feel free to point me in the right direction if so. I've been gone for a few months and no longer know the current value of DIY and holiday items. If possible, can anyone tell me what DIYs are considered valuable as well as any other item info you think is relevant. I am interested in trading again and possibly opening a shop, but I haven't been able to find the information I seek. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Bluebellie

Does the ocean sunfish have a shark fin shadow?

I can’t seem to find them.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bluebellie said:


> Does the ocean sunfish have a shark fin shadow?
> 
> I can’t seem to find them.



they do! They are available during the day and not at night, while the great white, saw shark, and hammerhead become available around 4pm I think. So maybe if you try looking earlier in the day there would be less sharks it could be.


----------



## Bluebellie

WaileaNoRei said:


> they do! They are available during the day and not at night, while the great white, saw shark, and hammerhead become available around 4pm I think. So maybe if you try looking earlier in the day there would be less sharks it could be.


Great thanks! I’ve been looking at night for the past week 

I’ll definitely try during the day. I need to catch like three of these.


----------



## KrystellCanniff

Hi guys, so I have an empty spot for a villager to move in. I invited Julian to my campsite twice and did his DIY projects. Now he is just repeating the same 4 things to me for the last hour. Only after the finishing the DIY project he said he didn’t want to commit to moving in to an island and I had to invite him again. But this is my second time inviting him and now my slots for villagers will be full!! Can anyone help me out? I’ve tried talking for hours and saving and closing out the game. It won’t let me ask him to move in again!! What is happening !!!!


----------



## Licorice

Do I have to complete the sea creatures or just the fish to get the golden rod?


----------



## Nefarious

Licorice said:


> Do I have to complete the sea creatures or just the fish to get the golden rod?



You just need to complete the fish critterpedia to get the Golden Fishing Rod DIY in the mail.


----------



## b100ming

Does Nintendo work on the game for other countries at the same time as their own, or does Japan get the updates sooner?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

b100ming said:


> Does Nintendo work on the game for other countries at the same time as their own, or does Japan get the updates sooner?



the updates all come from the development team in japan and are merely translated and localized for other languages and countries, which does seem to occur in sync with development of the updates. Updates are all released simultaneously worldwide, based on Japan time. So everyone will get the update at the same time, though for some it may be late at night, etc. for example the updates usually release at 10 am Japan time, which is 6pm the day before for me, in the Pacific Daylight Timezone.


----------



## ThumperWabbt

KrystellCanniff said:


> Hi guys, so I have an empty spot for a villager to move in. I invited Julian to my campsite twice and did his DIY projects. Now he is just repeating the same 4 things to me for the last hour. Only after the finishing the DIY project he said he didn’t want to commit to moving in to an island and I had to invite him again. But this is my second time inviting him and now my slots for villagers will be full!! Can anyone help me out? I’ve tried talking for hours and saving and closing out the game. It won’t let me ask him to move in again!! What is happening !!!!



You need to invite him 3 times over 3 separate days, and complete 3 DYI projects before he'll consent to moving in. If your plots are all full, you'll get the option to kick someone out.


----------



## b100ming

WaileaNoRei said:


> the updates all come from the development team in japan and are merely translated and localized for other languages and countries, which does seem to occur in sync with development of the updates. Updates are all released simultaneously worldwide, based on Japan time. So everyone will get the update at the same time, though for some it may be late at night, etc. for example the updates usually release at 10 am Japan time, which is 6pm the day before for me, in the Pacific Daylight Timezone.


Thank you! This is really helpful!


----------



## Libra

I have a question about moving in a villager using an Amiibo. Do you *have* to invite them to move to your island the third time you craft and give them an item ? Or can you do that another time (like you invite them a fourth time and then ask or tell them to live on your island) ?


----------



## Moritz

Libra said:


> I have a question about moving in a villager using an Amiibo. Do you *have* to invite them to move to your island the third time you craft and give them an item ? Or can you do that another time (like you invite them a fourth time and then ask or tell them to live on your island) ?


You dont have to.
You can invite them back at a later date and they will agree to move in without you having to craft a thing on that visit.


----------



## Libra

Moritz said:


> You dont have to.
> You can invite them back at a later date and they will agree to move in without you having to craft a thing on that visit.



That is very helpful. Thank you so much !


----------



## b100ming

What is the quickest way to kick a villager off your island?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

b100ming said:


> What is the quickest way to kick a villager off your island?



The short answer is that the only sure fire quick way to move out a specific villager is through amiibo card. Otherwise time traveling day by day and shutting off the game without saving when someone asks to move to ensure a different villager will ask to move out each day is the best bet (if you say no, no one will ask again for about 5 days). There is ‘no’ way to guarantee a specific villager asks to move so patience is key.

For more detailed advice, you can see this thread from a few days ago: 





__





						How to get rid of Villager faster?
					

I have a horse and deer villager (Ed and Bruce) who I desperately wanna give up, but neither wanna move out. How can I make them leave faster?!?! (I want something without time skip or cheating)



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## haIcyongal

EDIT: nvm resolved! 
please delete this post if necessary


----------



## Alaina

I wished on shooting stars early in the week and then I didn’t have a chance to play after that night, so I want to TT/start the day after I wished. Problem is I can’t remember which night I wished. Say it was Monday night - if I TT to Tuesday (the day I think I left off before/haven’t played yet) and it turns out that was the day I wished and I actually left off before Wednesday/should have TT started on Wednesday, will that mess up the stars? Can I quit without saving until I figure out what day I need to resume on?

Edit: Even without saving the game seems to know I TT because the beaches don’t have the stars the day after wishing. Even though I never played since, and started right on that day. How does it know?


----------



## b100ming

Would the amiibo cards here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R9Z4RV1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_QMFZWAQNV6WVDRF9VSYS 

Work for new horizons?


----------



## AccfSally

b100ming said:


> Would the amiibo cards here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R9Z4RV1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_QMFZWAQNV6WVDRF9VSYS
> 
> Work for new horizons?



Yes! They will work.


----------



## Sasey

Do I have to wait for a character to be in boxes to start hunting for a new one, or can I start as soon as they tell me they are moving? Thanks for any help, friends!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Sasey said:


> Do I have to wait for a character to be in boxes to start hunting for a new one, or can I start as soon as they tell me they are moving? Thanks for any help, friends!



Neither - You will not find villagers on mystery islands or be able to invite them from other people’s islands until the plot is free (the house will be gone and it will be an empty lot), the day after the villager is in boxes. 

You then have that one day guaranteed to look for a new villager. After the first day there is a good chance of the plot being filled by a random/ voided move-in, especially if you play online at all.


----------



## Sasey

WaileaNoRei said:


> Neither - You will not find villagers on mystery islands or be able to invite them from other people’s islands until the plot is free (the house will be gone and it will be an empty lot), the day after the villager is in boxes.
> 
> You then have that one day guaranteed to look for a new villager. After the first day there is a good chance of the plot being filled by a random/ voided move-in, especially if you play online at all.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## your local goomy

When you invite an amiibo villager onto your island, do they display the items you craft for them in their houses?


----------



## CL4P-L3K

I'm in a save file pickle. Need advice before I try something. 

My wife started playing NH a while ago on the only switch we had. It had one family profile and was linked to my Nintendo account. Many months later, I get a switch and a copy of NH for myself since I finally have time for it. I set the new switch up with the same family profile and Nintendo account. Turns out we can't play locally or online with each other. We're using the same profile, which has the same friend code. (didn't know it worked this way before setting it all up) I'm trying to get her save moved to another profile on the same switch. Here's what I've found...

Apparently if I create a second profile on our first switch (the one with her save file) then delete the family profile....her save data will remain on the switch and she'll be asked if she wants to use the local data (her original save) when she boots NH on her new profile for the first time. Can anyone verify this before I try it? I don't want to mess up either save. Thanks.


----------



## Croconaw

Not creating a whole thread for this, but I’ve heard two different things and not sure which is true. Does each island have only one assigned variation that Nook sells? My store only sells black tape decks and the white rattan chairs. There is only one variation for each item being sold and I have not seen him sell any other color. I’ve only completed sets by cataloging from others, finding stuff in trees or from Redd. I thought each island had only one variation assigned to them that is sold, but I’ve heard some people say otherwise. I might just have terrible luck.


----------



## ivorystar

Croconaw said:


> Not creating a whole thread for this, but I’ve heard two different things and not sure which is true. Does each island have only one assigned variation that Nook sells? My store only sells black tape decks and the white rattan chairs. There is only one variation for each item being sold and I have not seen him sell any other color. I’ve only completed sets by cataloging from others, finding stuff in trees or from Redd. I thought each island had only one variation assigned to them that is sold, but I’ve heard some people say otherwise. I might just have terrible luck.


I heard it's only 1 variation too. As far as I researched everyone should have only 1 variations and some other from Redd.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2021

Hi everyone! I have stopped playing since April and missed the new updates. What are new items (furnitures, recipes, etc) that came out since April? All I know was there were several new wedding items....Thanks!


----------



## Serabee

Do handheld items show up when a dream is uploaded? And do fireworks, if I upload during a time they're in the sky?

I'm working on updating my DA and just wanted to double check!


----------



## moo_nieu

Serabee said:


> Do handheld items show up when a dream is uploaded? And do fireworks, if I upload during a time they're in the sky?
> 
> I'm working on updating my DA and just wanted to double check!


i can visit your dream to test it out if youd like c:


----------



## arikins

im curious about lily of the valley,
i know they are achieved when you get a 5 star island. im just wondering if people use them for their islands as decor and such ? like other flowers ? can you even pick them up ?


----------



## Moritz

arikins said:


> im curious about lily of the valley,
> i know they are achieved when you get a 5 star island. im just wondering if people use them for their islands as decor and such ? like other flowers ? can you even pick them up ?


You cant pluck them like other flowers but you can dig them up and move them.
You cant breed them either.

Theyre just for show.
You can put them wherever looks good to you


----------



## Airysuit

Where do people find unique and interesting dream addresses?


----------



## ivorystar

airysuit said:


> Where do people find unique and interesting dream addresses?


Check youtube videos and twitter  Just type acnh dream and you'll get tons of amazing ones!


----------



## Croconaw

airysuit said:


> Where do people find unique and interesting dream addresses?


There are very interesting islands on YouTube, even if you’re looking for something specific. If you just search it in the YouTube search bar, something will likely pop up.


----------



## maria110

Does anyone know if it's possible to time travel and get the Spooky Tree DIY recipe early?  I need to make a lot of them for several islands and I'd love to get a head start.  I see they and the recipe are for sale on Nookazon but I don't feel energetic enough to deal with Nookazon bidding wars at the moment.  But I don't want to time travel that far ahead unless it's obtainable.  TIA!


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there an app compatible with iPhone to find my islands weather seed?


----------



## maria110

maria110 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to time travel and get the Spooky Tree DIY recipe early?  I need to make a lot of them for several islands and I'd love to get a head start.  I see they and the recipe are for sale on Nookazon but I don't feel energetic enough to deal with Nookazon bidding wars at the moment.  But I don't want to time travel that far ahead unless it's obtainable.  TIA!



I time traveled and found the recipe on the first day of October, thanks to crafting-goddess Piper!


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> Is there an app compatible with iPhone to find my islands weather seed?



MeteoNook works well on mobile phones.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

arikins said:


> im curious about lily of the valley,
> i know they are achieved when you get a 5 star island. im just wondering if people use them for their islands as decor and such ? like other flowers ? can you even pick them up ?


I really like decorating with Lily of the Valley by putting them on dirt paths or beaches. Because you can never trample or ruin a Lily, theyre really pretty for decorating spots that you run through often. 



your local goomy said:


> When you invite an amiibo villager onto your island, do they display the items you craft for them in their houses?


I didn’t see an answer for this, so, no they don’t display the items! Amiibo villagers always move in with all original items. (Kinda annoying that the items I craft for them go straight into a void, especially when I used a stack of 30 Wood to make a Log Bed for them lol)


----------



## Bluebellie

JKDOS said:


> MeteoNook works well on mobile phones.


Unfortunately, I couldn’t find it on the App Store.  I don’t think it’s for iPhone.


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn’t find it on the App Store.  I don’t think it’s for iPhone.



Oh, I meant the actual site. https://wuffs.org/acnh/weather/


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Bluebellie said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn’t find it on the App Store.  I don’t think it’s for iPhone.


I dont think theres an actual app for MeteoNook, but the browser version works just fine on iPhone, mon ami!


----------



## arikins

kazujina said:


> I really like decorating with Lily of the Valley by putting them on dirt paths or beaches. Because you can never trample or ruin a Lily, theyre really pretty for decorating spots that you run through often.
> 
> 
> I didn’t see an answer for this, so, no they don’t display the items! Amiibo villagers always move in with all original items. (Kinda annoying that the items I craft for them go straight into a void, especially when I used a stack of 30 Wood to make a Log Bed for them lol)


ohhh thank you. i think im going to dry and decorate with them soon !


----------



## Bluebellie

There is a new item on the recent update that I can’t quite find the name of. From what I can remember, It’s a plate of some cake or brownie looking dessert. Does anyone have the name?


----------



## Alaina

Do villagers still show past letters you’ve sent them to your friends? For example, when I turn my GameCube Animal Crossing game on, a villager that moved to my town from my cousin’s way way back might show me a letter my cousin had written her (like 20 years ago hahaha).

They also used to show letters to me that I’d sent them long ago and forgotten about. Do they ever do that in NH?

Maybe the feature was removed because of online play?


----------



## Croconaw

Alaina said:


> Do villagers still show past letters you’ve sent them to your friends? For example, when I turn my GameCube Animal Crossing game on, a villager that moved to my town from my cousin’s way way back might show me a letter my cousin had written her (like 20 years ago hahaha).
> 
> They also used to show letters to me that I’d sent them long ago and forgotten about. Do they ever do that in NH?
> 
> Maybe the feature was removed because of online play?


I personally have not had any letters shown to me, but that doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen. Maybe it’s less frequent.

EDIT: I’ve looked, and apparently the feature was removed in New Horizons. I wasn’t a fan of this feature, so I’m happy about it’s removal.


----------



## Alaina

Croconaw said:


> I personally have not had any letters shown to me, but that doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen. Maybe it’s less frequent.
> 
> EDIT: I’ve looked, and apparently the feature was removed in New Horizons. I wasn’t a fan of this feature, so I’m happy about it’s removal.


Thanks! Good to know. I wondered why they never showed me any letters.


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> There is a new item on the recent update that I can’t quite find the name of. From what I can remember, It’s a plate of some cake or brownie looking dessert. Does anyone have the name?




This perhaps? (Moon cakes)


----------



## Bluebellie

JKDOS said:


> This perhaps? (Moon cakes)
> View attachment 393216


Yes! That’s it! Thank you


----------



## your local goomy

Are villagers' voices a higher or lower pitch based on their species? This might just be me, but I swear Pinky's voice sounds different than the other peppies I've had. And after having Megan as my only normal for such a long time, Molly's voice seems higher-pitched.


----------



## AccfSally

your local goomy said:


> Are villagers' voices a higher or lower pitch based on their species? This might just be me, but I swear Pinky's voice sounds different than the other peppies I've had. And after having Megan as my only normal for such a long time, Molly's voice seems higher-pitched.



I think it might be based on their heights and species.
My island is full of short villagers and all their voices are higher-pitched.

I had Teddy on my island before he moved and his voice was deeper than Genji's.


----------



## Sophie23

Is time travelling bad?


----------



## Moritz

Sophie23 said:


> Is time travelling bad?


Thats a question with no answer 

It can be something you enjoy, or it can be something that takes the fun out of the game for you.

Personally, for my own play of the game, I'm against time travel unless it's for a specific purpose. Such as if I want to change multiple villagers via amiibo, or if I'm doing a huge terraforming job.
While time travelling I will avoid doing such things as getting wood, hitting rocks, or interacting with my villagers. That way the only thing I changed via time travel is the task I wanted. And once I'm done I set the clock back to today's date.

Others might like to time travel to keep their island in a specific season. Or to get a bug they missed out on. Or they simply don't enjoy playing the game outside of their daily tasks so want to skip and do them again.

Your views on time travel is something you have to work out on your own.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Sophie23 said:


> Is time travelling bad?



no it isn’t. Some people don’t like it and feel it spoils the game for them by making them race through things and not appreciate them But other people feel time travel gives them freedom and flexibility to truly play the game in a way that suits their style and time commitments.

neither way of playing is bad.


----------



## Croconaw

Sophie23 said:


> Is time travelling bad?


People will have their own opinions on this subject. I personally don’t think it’s bad, and it’s not cheating. Play how you want to play regardless of what someone tries to tell you. If someone says time traveling is bad, that’s just their opinion. Opinions are not facts.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is it possible for  river fish to spawn here: or is this opening too small?


----------



## Bluebellie

When do the moon cakes come out? I feel like I’ve been waiting forever since they were first mentioned.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluebellie said:


> When do the moon cakes come out? I feel like I’ve been waiting forever since they were first mentioned.



September 12 to 21.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m pretty sure I already know the answer to this, but in order to get game updates, you do need WiFi, correct? I haven’t had it since prior to the Dream Suite, and I’ve been unable to get it. I’m not being prompted for any updates and although it’s be useless to me anyhow, I’d just like confirmation. Thanks and sorry for my obliviousness.


----------



## JellyBeans

Croconaw said:


> I’m pretty sure I already know the answer to this, but in order to get game updates, you do need WiFi, correct? I haven’t had it since prior to the Dream Suite, and I’ve been unable to get it. I’m not being prompted for any updates and although it’s be useless to me anyhow, I’d just like confirmation. Thanks and sorry for my obliviousness.


yep! game updates are downloaded from the internet so will require wifi


----------



## Croconaw

JellyBeans said:


> yep! game updates are downloaded from the internet so will require wifi


That’s a shame. Thanks for the information though!


----------



## Bluebellie

Can someone take a picture of their basement? I currently don’t have my houses fully expanded. I only expanded all the way to the attic. I’m not sure if I want a basement, but I’m wanting to see a picture of one….to see what size they have more or less.


----------



## marinara

Hey there! I have a complicated question that I can't seem to find a solid answer for. I have two Switch consoles and one Nintendo account, and it is causing issues. On Switch #1 I am *not *the Island Rep and would like to delete all save data and my account from this console. Would this have any effect on Switch #2 where I *am *the Island Rep? If so, could I back up the island save data and be able to keep it? I would much rather have flight issues while we're both playing than lose all the work I've done on my island. Any insight you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JellyBeans

marinara said:


> Hey there! I have a complicated question that I can't seem to find a solid answer for. I have two Switch consoles and one Nintendo account, and it is causing issues. On Switch #1 I am *not *the Island Rep and would like to delete all save data and my account from this console. Would this have any effect on Switch #2 where I *am *the Island Rep? If so, could I back up the island save data and be able to keep it? I would much rather have flight issues while we're both playing than lose all the work I've done on my island. Any insight you have would be greatly appreciated.


i don't think my scenario was *exactly* similar to yours but hopefully it'll help in some way - when i first got AC i got it on my shared switch, then quickly bought my own and transferred my account over to my new switch. however by this point my sister had already made a character on my island, but they were still able to play the same island no problem while i had my own separate island on my new switch. they later reset the island and started fresh, although i had no idea until much later so obviously it didn't impact my gameplay in any way. however, i can't remember exactly whether they used my nintendo account to play or if they used their own - i think it might've been their own but obviously the island rep of that first island was my acc and that got reset just fine without affecting my new island on the other switch. i'm pretty sure either way game data is tied to the switch itself and not the account so you should be able to reset no problem, but i don't want to say that for sure and risk being to blame if it goes wrong   as for backing up island data i've never done anything in relation to that so i won't comment in any way. hopefully this helps?


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> Can someone take a picture of their basement? I currently don’t have my houses fully expanded. I only expanded all the way to the attic. I’m not sure if I want a basement, but I’m wanting to see a picture of one….to see what size they have more or less.



hope this helps!


----------



## Bluebellie

xara said:


> hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 398353


Thank you so much! I really needed this! It looks like the same size as the attic. I probably won’t be expanding.


----------



## Bluebellie

If I don’t expand my tent, I won’t get the nook miles points redemptions on the ABD?


----------



## 820

Is there a limit to how many trees can grow per day? I planted 32 trees in a slightly-too-large orchard last night, all equally spaced from each other, but only 20 of them grew to the one-ball-of-leaves stage today. The rest are still sprouts, but they aren’t wilted or anything.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

820 said:


> Is there a limit to how many trees can grow per day? I planted 32 trees in a slightly-too-large orchard last night, all equally spaced from each other, but only 20 of them grew to the one-ball-of-leaves stage today. The rest are still sprouts, but they aren’t wilted or anything.



There's no limit, but trees won't grow if they're surrounded by too many other trees despite having the correct spacing. To solve this, you can just temporarily transplant the interior trees to a new location, grow them there, then move them back to your orchard.


----------



## maria110

Could anyone tell me how amiibo work?  I bought some packs at Target.  There are random villagers in each.  If you want to get amiibo for all villagers for whom they are available, do you just have to keep buying packs and possibly receiving duplicate cards? Thanks for any info.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

maria110 said:


> Could anyone tell me how amiibo work?  I bought some packs at Target.  There are random villagers in each.  If you want to get amiibo for all villagers for whom they are available, do you just have to keep buying packs and possibly receiving duplicate cards? Thanks for any info.



yes, they are sold like trading cards. There are different villagers available in each ‘series’, 1-4 and then in the welcome amiibo series which has not been rereleased in the us.

if you want specific cards you can also buy them on eBay (where they will generally sell for a significant markup compared to the $1/card price of the pack.) or you can trade for them on here!

I imagine that a lot of people might be looking to trade in the next few weeks, since many have been able to buy cards. (Including me)

the Sanrio amiibo cards are the exception. They are not randomized and every pack includes all 6.


----------



## Mestear

So I got second island, planning to terraform it in the near future. Any suggestions to make this process easier? Now it's only second day in game for me. Lots of trees around. Should I chomp half of them already?


----------



## Croconaw

maria110 said:


> Could anyone tell me how amiibo work?  I bought some packs at Target.  There are random villagers in each.  If you want to get amiibo for all villagers for whom they are available, do you just have to keep buying packs and possibly receiving duplicate cards? Thanks for any info.


You could also trade the Amiibo cards you do have for Amiibo cards you don’t have that are villagers you want. Keep in mind there are villager cycling services that use Amiibo cards, if you’re more into getting a certain villager than you are into collecting.

For inviting an Amiibo that you summon to your town, you have to invite them to your campsite three times. This means that you will have to craft three specific items for the villager and they won’t ask you to move in until after you have given them that third item you crafted for them.

The cool thing with Amiibos is that you can choose which villager moves out in place of your summoned Amiibo. The villager that gets kicked out immediately gets put into boxes, meaning they will be packed the second you choose to replace them.


----------



## Bluebellie

Do umbrellas show up in dream address? I know they didn’t in new leaf, so I would like to know if they do in new horizons. Can anyone upload a dream holding an umbrella?


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> Do umbrellas show up in dream address? I know they didn’t in new leaf, so I would like to know if they do in new horizons. Can anyone upload a dream holding an umbrella?



Does the dream owner hold one? Yes.


----------



## Bluebellie

What bug is this?


----------



## 820

Bluebellie said:


> What bug is this?


Looks to me like a wharf roach.


----------



## visibleghost

does the trash mystery island still exist? i want to go looking for it but don't want to spend unnecessary tickets in case it has been removed


----------



## Bluebellie

When visiting dream addresses, do the residents sometimes show inside their houses? Not the animal residents, the human ones.


----------



## Bluebellie

JKDOS said:


> Does the dream owner hold one? Yes.
> 
> View attachment 399822


Sorry another question. Does the dream owner wear an umbrella that they select? Or just a random one or default one? I know in new leaf when the dreams were uploaded, it defaulted to a random red umbrella.


----------



## Bluelady

@Bluebellie
If you don’t mind visiting my DA, let’s test it out. *DA-2950-3520-2885*.

three test subjects:
Celeste: She should have a rainbow umbrella on hand.

Andrea: She’s dressed in all green. She has a snowflake unbrella in her pocket, but it’s not selected. An exsquisite umbrella is in her closet.

Santos: He lives in a tent and is wearing a yellow striped swim suit. He doesn’t have any umbrellas in his inventory.


----------



## Bluebellie

Bluelady said:


> @Bluebellie
> If you don’t mind visiting my DA, let’s test it out. *DA-2950-3520-2885*.
> 
> three test subjects:
> Celeste: She should have a rainbow umbrella on hand.
> 
> Andrea: She’s dressed in all green. She has a snowflake unbrella in her pocket, but it’s not selected. An exsquisite umbrella is in her closet.
> 
> Santos: He lives in a tent and is wearing a yellow striped swim suit. He doesn’t have any umbrellas in his inventory.





Bluelady said:


> @Bluebellie
> If you don’t mind visiting my DA, let’s test it out. *DA-2950-3520-2885*.
> 
> three test subjects:
> Celeste: She should have a rainbow umbrella on hand.
> 
> Andrea: She’s dressed in all green. She has a snowflake unbrella in her pocket, but it’s not selected. An exsquisite umbrella is in her closet.
> 
> Santos: He lives in a tent and is wearing a yellow striped swim suit. He doesn’t have any umbrellas in his inventory.


Thank you so much for this, I really appreciate it! I wanted to upload my dream address eventually, and I wanted it to be during a rainy day. I’m glad you can select the umbrellas.

First one I found was santos, no umbrella.
Also found t and s, and j, and I , no umbrella. Ram, no umbrella.
Finally found Celeste and she had a rainbow umbrella .

It took me forever to find Andrea, but it also answered my previous question, which is great. I found her inside her home. I wanted to know if the residents can be seen inside Houses. The answer is yes.


----------



## Bluelady

Bluebellie said:


> Thank you so much for this, I really appreciate it! I wanted to upload my dream address eventually, and I wanted it to be during a rainy day. I’m glad you can select the umbrellas.
> 
> First one I found was santos, no umbrella.
> Also found t and s, and j, and I , no umbrella. Ram, no umbrella.
> Finally found Celeste and she had a rainbow umbrella .
> 
> It took me forever to find Andrea, but it also answered my previous question, which is great. I found her inside her home. I wanted to know if the residents can be seen inside. Houses. The answer is yes


Oh wow! I didn’t know that Andrea was in her house. It could be because I logged off inside her house.

I’m glad that this was helpful!


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> Sorry another question. Does the dream owner wear an umbrella that they select? Or just a random one or default one? I know in new leaf when the dreams were uploaded, it defaulted to a random red umbrella.



That was an umbrella I had in my inventory. I can look again later today to see what happens when you don't have one.

Never mind. @Bluelady  put together a good test.


----------



## maria110

I used to be able to make wishes on stars and then time travel to the next day to pick up the fragments.  However, I recently did this and immediately saw Isabelle announcing that _that_ evening was the meteor shower.  At first, I was super excited, thinking that I was somehow having two meteor showers in a row, but then there were no stars on the beach from the previous night.

Did meteor showers change in regard to time travel or did I just somehow get very confused?  TIA


----------



## Alaina

Croconaw said:


> People will have their own opinions on this subject. I personally don’t think it’s bad, and it’s not cheating. Play how you want to play regardless of what someone tries to tell you. If someone says time traveling is bad, that’s just their opinion. Opinions are not facts.


** what @Croconaw said. "Bad" is a judgement, not a fact. 

There are also different ways of "time traveling." Some people still play in sequential order, but start back on the day they missed if they haven't played in a few days. You might find that one way of time traveling works better for you. Maybe traveling to the future ruins the fun/surprise but due to life commitments you have to change the time of day. Maybe you missed something due to a life commitment, so you change your clock back but then don't go ahead in time…or maybe you do the opposite; you know you're going to miss something coming up so you go ahead and do it before your life commitment.


----------



## Bekaa

I have a question. I really like the relaxing, soothing music that’s played early morning on my island. At the same time, I’m sick and tired of the standard played at other times during the day. Is there anyway to change the music that’s being played on the island – the background music?


----------



## xara

Bekaa said:


> I have a question. I really like the relaxing, soothing music that’s played early morning on my island. At the same time, I’m sick and tired of the standard played at other times during the day. Is there anyway to change the music that’s being played on the island – the background music?



i’m afraid not.


----------



## Orius

I have a question on time-traveling that I hope someone could answer for me.

So I was using time-traveling on a different game (Pokémon Shield) to October 17th, and I discovered that I forgot to set the time back when I boot up ACNH. By the time I hit Home and closed the game when Isabelle announced the date and time, it was too late, and all the negative effects of time-traveling backwards I've read about are present.

My question is, could I know more about these negative effects, and are they drastic enough to affect my game? For example...


Negative EffectsNeutral Effects
Turnips will spoil.
Turnip prices will change and your trend will be reset.
Watered effect will be removed from flowers and they will not grow/breed.
ABD chain will reset.
Villagers will advance moving in/out.

It will not count as a "new day" in terms of progression.
Building construction/upgrades/moves will not be completed.
Shop stock will be the same as it was the first time you visited that day unless you leave the current week.
Rocks and trees will not refresh.
Mail will not be delivered.


Okay, so I didn't buy any turnips before I time-traveled, so it should be no issue, but does that mean the turnip prices won't change ever until October 17th, real time? What about Nook's Cranny stock, the mail, flowers growing into full bloom, the building construction/moving and the rock/tree refreshing? Will all of those be stuck until Oct 17th? If so, is there a way to fix this?

Edit:
'Tis alright now. Some kind folk at the NH subreddit helped me out by advising me to reset the date to the previous Sunday. Helped me soft-reset everything. Phew. Disaster prevented.


----------



## wildworldtraveller

Can we transfer a character linked to one Nintendo profile on one Switch to another Switch and link it to a different Nintendo profile? My sister got her own OLED Switch with Animal Crossing and we'd like to transfer my mother's character, which is linked to her profile on my Switch.


----------



## Sin

is there any way i can "hire" someone to come to my island and dig up every single one of my flowers? is that a thing?


----------



## Mad Aly

Sin said:


> is there any way i can "hire" someone to come to my island and dig up every single one of my flowers? is that a thing?


If you're asking if you can request a villager or any NPC to do that, currently no (unfortunately). But you can most definitely ask an actual player to do it, which would essentially be a regular trade. Nookazon actually has an option for that! It's specifically for picking flowers, weeds, etc. I hope this answered your question!


----------



## Bcat

Probably been answered already, but do the Mario pipes work when playing online with friends?


----------



## Mad Aly

Bcat said:


> Probably been answered already, but do the Mario pipes work when playing online with friends?


Yes, you can use the pipes while visiting other's islands and vice-versa.


----------



## Bcat

Mad Aly said:


> Yes, you can use the pipes while visiting other's islands and vice-versa.


Thanks so much! Oooohhhh this is going to change EVERYTHING on my island.


----------



## lilhamsta

i tried searching for an answer and couldn’t find it so i’ll try my luck here. i recently reset my island, have the campsite, all plots of land available, and the first camper i had yesterday (klaus) just moved in one of the available plots today, he’s got boxes in his house currently. today the campsite was empty and i got the option to invite campers via amiibo cards. i scanned in chai and i made the requested diy item. chai talked about moving in after i gave her the crafted item and i invited her to my island and she said no. i keep talking to her (spent about 10 mins button mashing) but she just keeps repeating herself with the same 3 dialog lines but nothing about moving in again. will she not move in because klaus just did today? if keep talking to her over and over will she talk about moving in again? i feel like i’m missing something here obvious and it’s gone over my head?


----------



## S.J.

lilhamsta said:


> i tried searching for an answer and couldn’t find it so i’ll try my luck here. i recently reset my island, have the campsite, all plots of land available, and the first camper i had yesterday (klaus) just moved in one of the available plots today, he’s got boxes in his house currently. today the campsite was empty and i got the option to invite campers via amiibo cards. i scanned in chai and i made the requested diy item. chai talked about moving in after i gave her the crafted item and i invited her to my island and she said no. i keep talking to her (spent about 10 mins button mashing) but she just keeps repeating herself with the same 3 dialog lines but nothing about moving in again. will she not move in because klaus just did today? if keep talking to her over and over will she talk about moving in again? i feel like i’m missing something here obvious and it’s gone over my head?


When you invite an amiibo villager to the campsite, they have to visit three times (with you making them a gift three times), before they will agree to move in. If you do the same as you've already done on three different days, on the third visit, Chai should agree to move in. Hope that helps!


----------



## lilhamsta

S.J. said:


> When you invite an amiibo villager to the campsite, they have to visit three times (with you making them a gift three times), before they will agree to move in. If you do the same as you've already done on three different days, on the third visit, Chai should agree to move in. Hope that helps!



ah so invite chai again tomorrow and the following day? tysm!!!


----------



## S.J.

lilhamsta said:


> ah so invite chai again tomorrow and the following day? tysm!!!


Yes, that's right (and you'll have to make the requested item on all three days too)! Chai is such a cutie, so I hope you enjoy her on your island!


----------



## Mad Aly

Will the new weather patterns in the 2.0 update significantly affect your current weather seed on MeteoNook?


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Croconaw

Mezzanine said:


> -snip-


This isn’t exactly the same, but it’s very similar. I hope this is okay.   By the way, it is transparent so you can use it on all weather conditions… not just the green grass that it shows in the example.


----------



## Burumun

Mad Aly said:


> Will the new weather patterns in the 2.0 update significantly affect your current weather seed on MeteoNook?


No one knows yet, since we won't actually have the code for people to mine until the update drops. 
Personally, I don't think they'll change anything - the last update to weather was for 1.4, AFAIK - but again, we don't know for sure, especially since it's such a minor thing for most players that I doubt they'd announce it.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## MayorofMapleton

So I keep gift wrapping 2 coconuts for villagers I need pics for and the same 4 just won't give them to me. I have max friendship and I don't get whats going wrong.

I get nothing but shirts and items.

How do you get away with the mailbox villager pic trick?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

MayorofMapleton said:


> So I keep gift wrapping 2 coconuts for villagers I need pics for and the same 4 just won't give them to me. I have max friendship and I don't get whats going wrong.
> 
> I get nothing but shirts and items.
> 
> How do you get away with the mailbox villager pic trick?



if you are using coconuts you have to give 3 wrapped coconuts to hit the value minimum to get a picture in return

2 non-native fruits
3 coconuts or pumpkins

For the trick, you can give a crafting item worth at least 750 bells each, from a stack, with full pockets and have a chance of having a photo mailed to you in return. (Eg a giant clam shell) - but you must have a stack of them in your pocket so your pockets stay full when you give one away.

but I would try the wrapped fruit method a bit more. Sounds like you are just giving the wrong number of fruit.


----------



## Sholee

Is there a way to have less than 10 villagers... I don't really want 10 despite all the cuteness.


----------



## JellyBeans

Sholee said:


> Is there a way to have less than 10 villagers... I don't really want 10 despite all the cuteness.


in theory, if you haven't yet placed all the plots down in early game then yes, you could have less than 10 villagers. that likely brings some restrictions to your gameplay, although off the top of my head i can't think of what specifically they would be. however, if you already have 10 villagers on your island there's no way to reduce this number


----------



## Sholee

JellyBeans said:


> in theory, if you haven't yet placed all the plots down in early game then yes, you could have less than 10 villagers. that likely brings some restrictions to your gameplay, although off the top of my head i can't think of what specifically they would be. however, if you already have 10 villagers on your island there's no way to reduce this number



ahh yeah i'm at 10 already. thanks!!


----------



## Plume

Is it more rare for Sanrio villagers to ask to leave? I've been trying to get Marty to move out for some time now, with no success.


----------



## Fey

I can’t remember—if you choose to move a building (say the museum or Nook Store) will you get another opening ceremony at the new location?


----------



## Khaelis

Fey said:


> I can’t remember—if you choose to move a building (say the museum or Nook Store) will you get another opening ceremony at the new location?



Not that I know of, just for completion of the building when its first completed.


----------



## Libra

JellyBeans said:


> you could have less than 10 villagers. that likely brings some restrictions to your gameplay, although off the top of my head i can't think of what specifically they would be.



I think I've read that having less than 10 villagers means you cannot get five stars on your island.


----------



## xara

Plume said:


> Is it more rare for Sanrio villagers to ask to leave? I've been trying to get Marty to move out for some time now, with no success.



i don’t think so. i’ve had marty on my island as well, and he’s frequently asked to move out ever since he moved in lol — he actually just left my island a few days ago. 

was he by any chance the last villager to move in, or the last villager to ask to leave and you said no to? if he was, that’d explain why he hasn’t asked to leave, but otherwise it all just boils down to rng unfortunately. good luck!


----------



## Ciary

Hi, This isprobably a question that is asked a lot but I do not know how to search for it.
I recently started a new island and I have a question
When placing the villager houses for the third, fourth and fifth villager, is there a way to know which personality type will move into which house?
Like, I already invited a normal villager but I want to keep searching for a peppy and lazy villager. So I don't want to finish those houses yet otherwise a random one moves in. But my normal villager can already move in. I'm wondering if I can just finish that house. and if there is a way to know which one I could finish.


----------



## Plume

xara said:


> i don’t think so. i’ve had marty on my island as well, and he’s frequently asked to move out ever since he moved in lol — he actually just left my island a few days ago.
> 
> was he by any chance the last villager to move in, or the last villager to ask to leave and you said no to? if he was, that’d explain why he hasn’t asked to leave, but otherwise it all just boils down to rng unfortunately. good luck!


Oh my gosh, yes, he was the last villager to move in. I didn't realize newest villagers couldn't ping. Thank you, this information will save me a lot of time in the future. ><


----------



## xandraxian

In the (maybe far) future I want to create a game and I am wondering about the equivalence of gold, nmt, and fish bait in order to give players options. 
How much gold would you say equals 1 nmt?
How much fish bait would you say equals 1 nmt?
Thx, in advance.


----------



## Bluebellie

How many emotions are available? I don’t think I have all of mine yet, and I want to try and get the ones I’m missing before I move in my last villager.


----------



## Bluebellie

Also, is it possible to experience last years Halloween or this years Halloween? I missed the one from last year so I never received the emotions. I tried to time travel backwards, but the event didn’t pop up.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Bluebellie said:


> Also, is it possible to experience last years Halloween or this years Halloween? I missed the one from last year so I never received the emotions. I tried to time travel backwards, but the event didn’t pop up.


Unfortunately you can’t experience last years Halloween because Nintendo did something, I think they locked it, but I think if you time travel ahead to this years you can experience it.


----------



## Bluebellie

NebulaNights said:


> Unfortunately you can’t experience last years Halloween because Nintendo did something, I think they locked it, but I think if you time travel ahead to this years you can experience it.


I just checked but it looks like it time locked for this year as well. I hope I didn’t miss the emotions forever 

I don’t know if I’m doing something wrong. I time traveled forward. The plaza is decorated and Isabelle is dressed up in the announcement, but no one is in costume expect me when I pull up the game.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Bluebellie said:


> I just checked but it looks like it time locked for this year as well. I hope I didn’t miss the emotions forever
> 
> I don’t know if I’m doing something wrong. I time traveled forward. The plaza is decorated and Isabelle is dressed up in the announcement, but no one is in costume expect me when I pull up the game.


Did you change the time to after 7pm? I think if I remember correctly from last year’s Halloween, the event started around that time. If it doesn’t, then it’s probably time locked this year like you said. Also, I’m so sorry you missed the emotes. If it is time locked, you can always change the time back after October 31st, you should be able to do it then, as it won’t be locked after that date.


----------



## Bluebellie

NebulaNights said:


> Did you change the time to after 7pm? I think if I remember correctly from last year’s Halloween, the event started around that time. If it doesn’t, then it’s probably time locked this year like you said. Also, I’m so sorry you missed the emotes. If it is time locked, you can always change the time back after October 31st, you should be able to do it then, as it won’t be locked after that date.


Yes I made sure it was around 7 pm. When Isabelle is introducing, she is wearing a costume, however when I walked around the town, no one else was wearing the costume, and there was no Jack. I guess I’ll have to wait for this year’s event. I hope they bring the emotes back. I’ve been trying to get all the ones I’ve been missing.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Bluebellie said:


> Yes I made sure it was around 7 pm. When Isabelle is introducing, she is wearing a costume, however when I walked around the town, no one else was wearing the costume, and there was no Jack. I guess I’ll have to wait for this year’s event. I hope they bring the emotes back. I’ve been trying to get all the ones I’ve been missing.


You should be able to get them, as I don’t think they took those out from last year. Also, good luck! The Halloween event is new for me too this year, so I’m sure it will be a blast!


----------



## VelveteenCat

Hi, I have a somewhat specific question, but maybe someone can help me regardless   
I got the 3 star rating today and tomorrow K.K. will perform. Also this morning Mabel gave me the kit for the Able's shop to find a location for. Now the spot I have in mind for Able's is blocked off by a river which I plan to remove. I had also planned to move Nook's once I get the terraforming tool. So now I'm wondering if it is possible to keep Mabel's kit until tomorrow and place it when I have the space, and to also move Nook's the same day. That would be slightly less time consuming since I wouldn't have to place Able's somewhere where it's in the way and it would also save me the relocation cost for that building - if Mr. Nook will agree to move the store while the tailors are being built.


----------



## Livia

Ciary said:


> Hi, This isprobably a question that is asked a lot but I do not know how to search for it.
> I recently started a new island and I have a question
> When placing the villager houses for the third, fourth and fifth villager, is there a way to know which personality type will move into which house?
> Like, I already invited a normal villager but I want to keep searching for a peppy and lazy villager. So I don't want to finish those houses yet otherwise a random one moves in. But my normal villager can already move in. I'm wondering if I can just finish that house. and if there is a way to know which one I could finish.


-Plot 1 is for the lazy villager
-Plot 2 is for the peppy villager
-plot 3 is for the normal villager

you will want to only complete plot 3 to let your normal villager move in first


----------



## tokkio

Does anyone know how to blur the backgrounds when taking photos like the one below? This is actually my own pic, but i totally forgot how i did this before aaaaa


----------



## JammerHammer

If you invite a villager with amiibo, and then they later leave (moving out, negotiation, or adoption), is it possible to re-invite them to your village with the same amiibo?


----------



## JellyBeans

JammerHammer said:


> If you invite a villager with amiibo, and then they later leave (moving out, negotiation, or adoption), is it possible to re-invite them to your village with the same amiibo?


yep!


----------



## JammerHammer

JellyBeans said:


> yep!


Hmmm, so what stops people from just mass producing desirable villagers and selling them? The time it takes to get them to move in and out can be almost negated by time travel.


----------



## JellyBeans

JammerHammer said:


> Hmmm, so what stops people from just mass producing desirable villagers and selling them? The time it takes to get them to move in and out can be almost negated by time travel.


nothing, really - even if you just look here on tbt there’s a number of cycling threads where people will move in any villager you want for a certain price! it just depends how many materials people have when it comes to inviting in villagers and how dedicated they are to take the time to do it


----------



## Ya h i k o

Hi! 
I have a small question because I'm not sure this feature is in Animal Crossing or in Final Fantasy:  can you change which side you place an accessory on your face? I mean the post-op patch, can we choose on which eye it is placed, left or right?
I'm looking to create a anime character I like in game and the side is quite important.
Thank you!


----------



## Croconaw

Diamond Dust said:


> -snip-


There isn’t a way to change the side unfortunately. I think that would be useful is some instances, but it’s unfortunately not possible.


----------



## Ya h i k o

Croconaw said:


> There isn’t a way to change the side unfortunately. I think that would be useful is some instances, but it’s unfortunately not possible.


Thanks for your quick answer!
Just to be sure I don't make a mistake: this particular item is placed on the left eye, right? Try to find pictures of it but I prefer asking here also sorry if it seems dumb!


----------



## Croconaw

Diamond Dust said:


> Thanks for your quick answer!
> Just to be sure I don't make a mistake: this particular item is placed on the left eye, right? Try to find pictures of it but I prefer asking here also sorry if it seems dumb!


Yes, it’s placed on the player’s left eye. So when looking at it, it’s on our right from a visual perspective.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Can I transfer my island as many times as I want? Was thinking about moving my island from my main switch to my lite and starting over on my main switch but I'm not sure if I wanna do that or not.


----------



## Shiluc

Is it possible to move out a villager with amiibo who just moved in? Basically the day right after they are in boxes. Tomorrow’s Apollo’s last day in the campsite and roscoe is moving in today, thought I’d do a little cranky exchange lol edit: answered the question myself, yes, it is possible


----------



## PacV

Hi.
Does anyone know what is the name of this item and how do you get it?

Thanks in advance for the answers.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

PacV said:


> Hi.
> Does anyone know what is the name of this item and how do you get it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the answers.
> 
> View attachment 406262



This is the marketplace decoration, which you can get from pocket camp. If you connect pocket camp to New Horizons, it can be purchased under the promotions tab in nook shopping.


I have an unrelated question for anyone who knows.

When grinding for acorns and pinecones, is it better to shake one tree over and over, or move from tree to tree? I managed to get 3 pinecones from a single cedar tree, but then sometimes I can't get any acorns from a hardwood, no matter how much I shake.


----------



## PacV

CinnamonCrab said:


> This is the marketplace decoration, which you can get from pocket camp. If you connect pocket camp to New Horizons, it can be purchased under the promotions tab in nook shopping.



Thank you so much for the answer.


----------



## Anj2k6

Since fruit stack trick no longer works, what Items do I use now to get villager pics?


----------



## JellyBeans

Anj2k6 said:


> Since fruit stack trick no longer works, what Items do I use now to get villager pics?


i found this thread with a general guide from the end of july, i don't think there's been any major changes to the mechanics since then?


----------



## Sholee

not sure if this is the right section to post this but does anyone know where you get the pixel images of villagers, npc, items, bellbags etc?


----------



## Anj2k6

JellyBeans said:


> i found this thread with a general guide from the end of july, i don't think there's been any major changes to the mechanics since then?


Thank you! Oof if only there were more common items besides giant clams ;u;


----------



## PacV

Hi.
It's been days since Lopez moves out and no new Villager has come to take his spot?

It is normal or the game decide i'm not worthy anymore...


----------



## Burumun

PacV said:


> Hi.
> It's been days since Lopez moves out and no new Villager has come to take his spot?
> 
> It is normal or the game decide i'm not worthy anymore...


It's normal. You may have to wait a few days before a new villager moves in randomly, or you can invite a villager yourself. I've never had to wait more than 2-3 days, but it may be possible you can go longer than that, I'm not sure what the exact chances of getting a random move-in are.


----------



## PacV

Burumun said:


> It's normal. You may have to wait a few days before a new villager moves in randomly, or you can invite a villager yourself. I've never had to wait more than 2-3 days, but it may be possible you can go longer than that, I'm not sure what the exact chances of getting a random move-in are.



Oh, all right!

Thank you so much the answer.


----------



## _confused_piplup_

Hello! I am new and i have a question. I was making a square with 4 of my 6 rocks in order to let them stay there and avoiding their respawn in bad areas. Now, i ve seen several tutorials and while i managed to place 2 of my 4 rocks, i have no idea why the other 2 won't spawn in the place I chose! I tried EVERYTHING. The mistake seemed to be that there wasn't enough space, so i tried to solve but still nothing. I m focusing on the rock at the bottom on the right. Here is a pic:


----------



## PacV

Hi.
If a Villager moves out from my island, can he appear in the campsite anytime?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## piske

CinnamonCrab said:


> This is the marketplace decoration, which you can get from pocket camp. If you connect pocket camp to New Horizons, it can be purchased under the promotions tab in nook shopping.
> 
> 
> I have an unrelated question for anyone who knows.
> 
> When grinding for acorns and pinecones, is it better to shake one tree over and over, or move from tree to tree? I managed to get 3 pinecones from a single cedar tree, but then sometimes I can't get any acorns from a hardwood, no matter how much I shake.


It’s completely random, and I’ve read the rates at anywhere from a 3% to a 15% chance. So moving from tree to tree vs staying at one has no influence. Hope that helps!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

piske said:


> It’s completely random, and I’ve read the rates at anywhere from a 3% to a 15% chance. So moving from tree to tree vs staying at one has no influence. Hope that helps!


It does, thank you so much! <3


----------



## piske

CinnamonCrab said:


> It does, thank you so much! <3


Good luck! The grind is real ;u;


----------



## Red Cat

I haven't played ACNH since early May and I'm wondering what I should do before 2.0 drops. Are any of the events I missed over the past few months worth doing again or are they all pretty much the same as last year?


----------



## Neurotiker

Red Cat said:


> I haven't played ACNH since early May and I'm wondering what I should do before 2.0 drops. Are any of the events I missed over the past few months worth doing again or are they all pretty much the same as last year?


The events this time around included a very small amount of new items. IIRC you would have missed Wedding Season, which had like four new items released through Nook Shopping, which means you don't even need to replay the event to buy them. Redd's stall during the August fireworks had a few new consumables like different cotton candy. And the upcoming Halloween event had three new spooky items being sold by the Nooklings though I'm not sure if you can get DIY recipes for them.
They also released a bunch of general seasonal items through Nook Shopping like right now there's a "Marigold decoration" for Mexico's Day of the Dead holiday.

What you could do before the update is make sure you have enough Nook Miles maybe?  Japanese fans on Twitter have calculated the amount of miles needed to buy everything that will be new and ended up with a little over 92k, not including you needing 1k for each Kapp'n Boat trip. But that's only if you want to buy everything
Here's a breakdown of how much everything costs 



Spoiler








Other things to do could be clearing out an area to grow gyroids if that's what you want, and another one for the new crops and cooking.
Maybe others can add onto this but this is what I'm currently doing in preparation. Hope that helped somewhat :]


----------



## westornn

idrk how to use this forum and ive asked about this on reddit, but does anyone know why two of my acnh houses are occupied by humans "zach" and "grey"? theyve got houses i can walk into and look around in, but they're not counted as vacant house plots (since i cant find villagers on mystery islands) and idk how to get rid of them... :[


----------



## maria110

Does anyone know when we can start playing Halloween?  I'm in USA eastern time and just tried to time travel to it but it wasn't there, lol.  I thought last year it unlocked for everyone once the 31st dawned in Japan.


----------



## cocoacat

Does anyone know if wand outfits (and tools/umbrellas/wands) appear in dream addresses? 

In other words, if a secondary island resident has a wand outfit on and holding an umbrella, will they be wearing the wand outfit and holding an umbrella, or will they be wearing their default clothes when I upload a dream?


----------



## Neurotiker

maria110 said:


> Does anyone know when we can start playing Halloween?  I'm in USA eastern time and just tried to time travel to it but it wasn't there, lol.  I thought last year it unlocked for everyone once the 31st dawned in Japan.


I can't check this but I saw this in the "Halloween 2021 unlocked" thread as stated by the OP: you have to also set your time zone to one that's already on the 31st, so e.g to JST. Hope this helps


----------



## WaileaNoRei

westornn said:


> idrk how to use this forum and ive asked about this on reddit, but does anyone know why two of my acnh houses are occupied by humans "zach" and "grey"? theyve got houses i can walk into and look around in, but they're not counted as vacant house plots (since i cant find villagers on mystery islands) and idk how to get rid of them... :[



the human characters are player characters. If you did not make them, do you share your switch with anyone (the game only lets you make one island per switch)? You can delete them if you login through those accounts (you should be able to google how to delete extra players - sorry I don’t remember how off the top of my head)

you do only have 8 villagers so you can buy two more housing plots from Tom nook to get up to 2 more villagers (I recommend one at a time if you want to island hop, cause they can auto fill after one day of being empty). You can do this without deleting the additional player characters. The 10 villager limit is unaffected by player characters,


----------



## westornn

WaileaNoRei said:


> the human characters are player characters. If you did not make them, do you share your switch with anyone (the game only lets you make one island per switch)? You can delete them if you login through those accounts (you should be able to google how to delete extra players - sorry I don’t remember how off the top of my head)
> 
> you do only have 8 villagers so you can buy two more housing plots from Tom nook to get up to 2 more villagers (I recommend one at a time if you want to island hop, cause they can auto fill after one day of being empty). You can do this without deleting the additional player characters. The 10 villager limit is unaffected by player characters,



i've never invited anyone onto my island, but i do share my switch with my family and have a sibling named zach. idk who "grey" is tho lol. thanks!


----------



## maria110

Neurotiker said:


> I can't check this but I saw this in the "Halloween 2021 unlocked" thread as stated by the OP: you have to also set your time zone to one that's already on the 31st, so e.g to JST. Hope this helps



thanks. I just tried to change the time zone to Australia  but it didn’t work.  I changed the clock to 6pm on the 31st but no Jack.

it’s so annoying.  It’s a holiday weekend and Nintendo won’t let us play the holiday event.


----------



## piichinu

is there a guide on this forum or a guide anyone can recommend to getting a villager to move out? sorry if i missed it i m rlly tired


----------



## dragonair

piichinu said:


> is there a guide on this forum or a guide anyone can recommend to getting a villager to move out? sorry if i missed it i m rlly tired


Here's one that I found a while ago.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m super confused about the save data. I want to have my game set up so that if any mayor catastrophe happens, the save data protects me. For example, an instance where my switch breaks or lose it or something, I can use the save data to transfer it into a new switch. I believe I have it set up that way, but I’m a bit confused. When I start up the game , there’s always a small message that states: backups not saved. What does this mean, and what should I do? Here is what I’m seeing:




Please help me with my paranoia.


----------



## Moritz

Bluebellie said:


> I’m super confused about the save data. I want to have my game set up so that if any mayor catastrophe happens, the save data protects me. For example, an instance where my switch breaks or lose it or something, I can use the save data to transfer it into a new switch. I believe I have it set up that way, but I’m a bit confused. When I start up the game , there’s always a small message that states: backups not saved. What does this mean, and what should I do? Here is what I’m seeing:
> View attachment 408536View attachment 408537Please help me with my paranoia.


Animal crossing uses a different save back up to the normal switch one.
Press - on that screen to go into settings and turn it on in that menu


----------



## Bluebellie

Moritz said:


> Animal crossing uses a different save back up to the normal switch one.
> Press - on that screen to go into settings and turn it on in that menu


Thanks! I turned it on. wow that should be made more clear. I had the switch one on, but I didn’t know I needed to enabled a different option. I had been playing like this since the game came out. I would have been devastated if I wasn’t able to retrieve my island. Since the switch has its own backup, what exactly is that for? I only play animal crossing, but I have that one enabled. Now I’m wondering if I should leave that one, and what it actually does.


----------



## Bluebellie

I planted some trees and have tt forward but they are just not growing. I don’t know what I’m doing wrong. I feel like they are in places that they should be growing. 
A sapling on the top, and the cedar at the bottom. They don’t have rocks, house, cliff or anything near them. There’s also a spot on the middle between them. What could be the issue?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluebellie said:


> Since the switch has its own backup, what exactly is that for? I only play animal crossing, but I have that one enabled. Now I’m wondering if I should leave that one, and what it actually does.



You can leave it on. It's just that ACNH doesn't support that backup function and has its own separate backup for probably stupid reasons, but other games utilize it. If you play other games, you'll see your backups listed there.



Bluebellie said:


> I planted some trees and have tt forward but they are just not growing. I don’t know what I’m doing wrong. I feel like they are in places that they should be growing.
> A sapling on the top, and the cedar at the bottom. They don’t have rocks, house, cliff or anything near them. There’s also a spot on the middle between them. What could be the issue?



Trees won't grow if there are too many other trees in the same area even if they aren't immediately next to other trees/cliffs/etc. This can be fixed by moving the tree temporarily elsewhere, waiting until it finishes growing, and then moving it back.


----------



## Bluebellie

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> You can leave it on. It's just that ACNH doesn't support that backup function and has its own separate backup for probably stupid reasons, but other games utilize it. If you play other games, you'll see your backups listed there.
> 
> 
> 
> Trees won't grow if there are too many other trees in the same area even if they aren't immediately next to other trees/cliffs/etc. This can be fixed by moving the tree temporarily elsewhere, waiting until it finishes growing, and then moving it back.


Thank you so much! I tried to moved an already grown tree and it worked perfectly!


----------



## Sholee

Does anyone know the amount of halloween DIYs available including the new ones introduced this year? I have 17 spooky DIYs and just want to make sure I'm not missing any.


----------



## Neurotiker

Sholee said:


> Does anyone know the amount of halloween DIYs available including the new ones introduced this year? I have 17 spooky DIYs and just want to make sure I'm not missing any.


Yes it's 17. Here's the list:


Spoiler




Spooky arch
Spooky candy set
Spooky carriage
Spooky chair
Spooky fence
Spooky garland
Spooky lantern
Spooky lantern set
Spooky scarecrow
Spooky standing lamp
Spooky table
Spooky table setting
Spooky tower
Spooky treats basket
Spooky trick lamp
Spooky tree
Spooky wand


----------



## azurill

I have a question about the update. Does your switch have to be on the correct date to be able to download the update. I ask because my switch is currently two days ahead and Kyle has finally asked to move. I want the plot to be empty when the update drops so that means my switch will not be on the right date

Edit ; If I was to say yes to Kyle moving then go back in time to the correct day would that force Kyle to be in boxes like it would if you go forward a day?


----------



## Neurotiker

azurill said:


> I have a question about the update. Does your switch have to be on the correct date to be able to download the update. I ask because my switch is currently two days ahead and Kyle has finally asked to move. I want the plot to be empty when the update drops so that means my switch will not be on the right date.


I've experienced having to sync my switch time to the current time - and I do mean syncing it specifically, not just setting it to the current date manually - in order to update or even just play a holiday that's been unlocked. I'd imagine that'll be the case this time as well.


----------



## azurill

Neurotiker said:


> I've experienced having to sync my switch time to the current time - and I do mean syncing it specifically, not just setting it to the current date manually - in order to update or even just play a holiday that's been unlocked. I'd imagine that'll be the case this time as well.


Ok thanks,  that was what I thought so another question  If I was to say yes to Kyle moving then go back in time to the correct the day would that force Kyle to be in boxes like it would if you go forward a day? Or would he be gone?


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Does anyone have tips for catching a sea pig? They seem to elude me. I know they're small and move fast, but I'm havin trouble visualizing it/finding any.


----------



## Neurotiker

azurill said:


> Ok thanks,  that was what I thought so another question  If I was to say yes to Kyle moving then go back in time to the correct the day would that force Kyle to be in boxes like it would if you go forward a day? Or would he be gone?


I'm sorry, but I don't know anything about villager moving mechanics  I've read that travelling backwards counts as a +1 just like if you moved forward, so he should be in boxes then. Others have said that it doesn't count at all, which could also benefit you tbh. But wouldn't you then have to keep playing on the same day? You could move one forward (or back) for the plot to free up, but after that each day would increase the chance of it getting filled, right? So you'd want to keep Kyle in boxes until the update drops, then sync your time to the 5th. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## azurill

Neurotiker said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't know anything about villager moving mechanics  I've read that travelling backwards counts as a +1 just like if you moved forward, so he should be in boxes then. Others have said that it doesn't count at all, which could also benefit you tbh. But wouldn't you then have to keep playing on the same day? You could move one forward (or back) for the plot to free up, but after that each day would increase the chance of it getting filled, right? So you'd want to keep Kyle in boxes until the update drops, then sync your time to the 5th. At least that's how I understand it.


Ok thanks , right now I’m on Nov 4th so  was hoping if I went back to the 2nd he would not be in boxes. If that was the case he wouldn’t be in boxes until tomorrow then Thursday there would be an empty plot.  Maybe I will try it and see what happens.


----------



## Neurotiker

azurill said:


> Ok thanks , right now I’m on Nov 4th so  was hoping if I went back to the 2nd he would not be in boxes. If that was the case he wouldn’t be in boxes until tomorrow then Thursday there would be an empty plot.  Maybe I will try it and see what happens.


Ah I see. It's weird that I can only find info on whether tt'ing is safe when a villagers is already in boxes (in which case tt'ing backwards is), but nothing on travelling back to put in them in boxes in the first place. Honestly I would've loved to test this out for you so you don't risk anything but I'm currently stuck in the tutorial.  Maybe someone else will be able to help but if you do try it yourself feel free to tell me how it worked out because now I'm also curious lol



CinnamonCrab said:


> Does anyone have tips for catching a sea pig? They seem to elude me. I know they're small and move fast, but I'm havin trouble visualizing it/finding any.


You probably already know this, but it only spawns from 4pm to 9am and is extremely rare, so it'll probably just take a while to show up tbh. Also, it's shadow size is actually listed as medium, same as e.g. mussels. Here's a picture of how big that is approximately:


----------



## azurill

Neurotiker said:


> Ah I see. It's weird that I can only find info on whether tt'ing is safe when a villagers is already in boxes (in which case tt'ing backwards is), but nothing on travelling back to put in them in boxes in the first place. Honestly I would've loved to test this out for you so you don't risk anything but I'm currently stuck in the tutorial.  Maybe someone else will be able to help but if you do try it yourself feel free to tell me how it worked out because now I'm also curious lol



So I did try it and changed the date to the correct day. Kyle is now in boxes. I will try keeping it the same day until it’s time to update. Then see if it lets me update without changing the date.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Neurotiker said:


> Ah I see. It's weird that I can only find info on whether tt'ing is safe when a villagers is already in boxes (in which case tt'ing backwards is), but nothing on travelling back to put in them in boxes in the first place. Honestly I would've loved to test this out for you so you don't risk anything but I'm currently stuck in the tutorial.  Maybe someone else will be able to help but if you do try it yourself feel free to tell me how it worked out because now I'm also curious lol
> 
> 
> You probably already know this, but it only spawns from 4pm to 9am and is extremely rare, so it'll probably just take a while to show up tbh. Also, it's shadow size is actually listed as medium, same as e.g. mussels. Here's a picture of how big that is approximately:


The picture helps a lot, thank you! I'll have to keep trying. I've been doing batches of 120 while listening to podcasts, starting yesterday.


----------



## azurill

@Neurotiker you know now that I think about it . It probably would have made more sense just to keep the date the 4th instead of going back to the 2nd lol


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r

When on Friday will the 2.0 Update be released?!

Will it be at 5 AM; or will it be much later in the day?!


----------



## JellyBeans

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> When on Friday will the 2.0 Update be released?!
> 
> Will it be at 5 AM; or will it be much later in the day?!


we don't have an official time yet - typically previous updates have released at about 8pm EST the day before, as this is around 9/10am in Japan, so assuming it'll be the same probably sometime around then. i can only assume the DLC will alternatively drop at midnight local time for everyone, but like i said we have no details in that regard


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r

JellyBeans said:


> we don't have an official time yet - typically previous updates have released at about 8pm EST the day before, as this is around 9/10am in Japan, so assuming it'll be the same probably sometime around then. i can only assume the DLC will alternatively drop at midnight local time for everyone, but like i said we have no details in that regard


So I Should just wait till I wake up Friday Morning and it'll be up by then?


----------



## Khaelis

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> So I Should just wait till I wake up Friday Morning and it'll be up by then?



The Version 2.0 update _should_ release at 9PM EST on November 4th. The paid DLC, Happy Home Designer, should either release at the same time, or a few hours later at 12AM on November 5th.


----------



## Red Cat

If another person and I both have a villager in boxes at the same time, is there any way to pull off a swap of those villagers or does one of us have to empty the plot first (making a direct trade impossible)?


----------



## JellyBeans

Red Cat said:


> If another person and I both have a villager in boxes at the same time, is there any way to pull off a swap of those villagers or does one of us have to empty the plot first (making a direct trade impossible)?


sadly a direct trade wouldn't be possible - in order to invite a villager you have to have an empty plot available


----------



## piichinu

anyone know why the kiki and lala wand says not for sale in the nook store? and ye i have scanned the sanrio cards

edit: hmm i wonder if it's seasonal. im gonna try to tt backwards to buy it
edit2: i tted a bunch and it wasnt available. got bored and didnt cover all date ranges but still. doubt it's that


----------



## Sholee

piichinu said:


> anyone know why the kiki and lala wand says not for sale in the nook store? and ye i have scanned the sanrio cards
> 
> edit: hmm i wonder if it's seasonal. im gonna try to tt backwards to buy it



it's available under promotional goods in the shopping app


----------



## piichinu

Sholee said:


> it's available under promotional goods in the shopping app


 it started saying this right after this update tho (according to google) but no one knows why


----------



## Sholee

piichinu said:


> it started saying this right after this update tho (according to google) but no one knows why



oh that is SO Weird... I just checked mine and it also says unorderable. I definitely bought more than 1 previously to gift to friends. I wonder if the 2.0 update bugged it out.


----------



## Spooky.

With the update, can I use the atm and access my storage on other people's islands?

I hated my island and wanted to reset with the update but the thought of going back and forth to my poor friend's island dozens of times sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Beanz

how the heck do i remove an accent wall?


----------



## voltairenism

where is the abd and the wardrobe to access your storage? it's not at the redeem nook miles section for me


----------



## piichinu

is anyone getting the same items every day from harv's island RVs? do u know why?
edit: ohh its weekly. how tf did i not notice


----------



## maria110

Does anyone know how to get the new castle items in the game. I looked on Nookazon and it said obtained from:
"OneRoomBigFtr"

But I don't know what that means. TIA!


----------



## helpingthrowaway

Hello everyone. Popping in to ask an important question I cant get a straight answer on.

I bought Animal Crossing on my user profile account on the switch. My girlfriend and I both played the game on the same console using our own user profiles. We have broken up, and because she fell in love with ANCH so much, and worked on that island so much, we decided she would keep the Switch.
Here's the issue: 
The game is purchased under my account, and it was a download. I intend to get a new Switch. When I do, she wont be able to play my copy of ANCH anymore on her Switch because it is a downloaded game, and you can only use downloaded games on your primary Switch.
What we want to figure out is how she can keep playing the game without losing the island.
She is unable to buy a copy from the Nintendo store because it says the game is already purchased. 
If she logs out my user, and buys the game on her account, what happens? Does the island disappear or will her copy of the game just load the island data thats on the switch?


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Is anyone else fishing up more trash since the update? A few days ago, I put 3-4 trash bag items on my island to decorate. I guess I'm wondering -- could that cause more garbage to spawn, or is this just a side effect of the update?


----------



## maria110

maria110 said:


> Does anyone know how to get the new castle items in the game. I looked on Nookazon and it said obtained from:
> "OneRoomBigFtr"
> 
> But I don't know what that means. TIA!



Is it maybe that you get them in HHP and can then bring them to your regular island??  I guess I'll find out tomorrow morning when I get to download HHP!!


----------



## Sweetley

I know that you can get your island back via the back-up option when the case happens that your Switch gets damaged and need to be fixed, therefore losing your save file. Does someone know if it's possible however to get your island/save file back on a complete new Switch, like if you contact the Nintendo costumer service for example? Do they have access to your back-up and can somehow transfer it to the new Switch?


----------



## Livia

How does the dlc work with multiple users on the switch? If I buy it on my main account, will my second character (who has her own Nintendo account) also have access to it?


----------



## Neurotiker

Livia said:


> How does the dlc work with multiple users on the switch? If I buy it on my main account, will my second character (who has her own Nintendo account) also have access to it?


Only if the account that bought the dlc has that switch set as their primary console
Here's how to do that as well as check whether your switch is already registered as your primary console


----------



## Autumn247

Has anyone else not gotten any new items in Nook's Cranny even with the update?  I got Brewster, the new stuff on Harv's Island, Kapp'n, etc but no new items in Nook's Cranny, just the same usual old stuff


----------



## Hypno KK

Marlo said:


> I know that you can get your island back via the back-up option when the case happens that your Switch gets damaged and need to be fixed, therefore losing your save file. Does someone know if it's possible however to get your island/save file back on a complete new Switch, like if you contact the Nintendo costumer service for example? Do they have access to your back-up and can somehow transfer it to the new Switch?



It sounds like you can do this: https://animal-crossing.com/news/#!...nsfer-feature-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons



helpingthrowaway said:


> Hello everyone. Popping in to ask an important question I cant get a straight answer on.
> 
> I bought Animal Crossing on my user profile account on the switch. My girlfriend and I both played the game on the same console using our own user profiles. We have broken up, and because she fell in love with ANCH so much, and worked on that island so much, we decided she would keep the Switch.
> Here's the issue:
> The game is purchased under my account, and it was a download. I intend to get a new Switch. When I do, she wont be able to play my copy of ANCH anymore on her Switch because it is a downloaded game, and you can only use downloaded games on your primary Switch.
> What we want to figure out is how she can keep playing the game without losing the island.
> She is unable to buy a copy from the Nintendo store because it says the game is already purchased.
> If she logs out my user, and buys the game on her account, what happens? Does the island disappear or will her copy of the game just load the island data thats on the switch?



Honestly, I think your best bet for this would be to contact costumer support. 



Autumn247 said:


> Has anyone else not gotten any new items in Nook's Cranny even with the update?  I got Brewster, the new stuff on Harv's Island, Kapp'n, etc but no new items in Nook's Cranny, just the same usual old stuff



Same here, the only new thing in my Nook's Cranny were the recipes. I guess since the items pop up randomly, it's possible to get only old items on a given day.


----------



## Sweetley

Hypno KK said:


> It sounds like you can do this: https://animal-crossing.com/news/#!...nsfer-feature-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons


I know about this, but is there an option to get your island back if the Switch which originally had it is damage and therefore you can't use this? :/


----------



## Bluebellie

In HHP, once we build more homes, do we also get more items to decorate ? I kind of wanted to make everything spooky. The first home didn’t have any spooky items to make this possible.


----------



## Neurotiker

Bluebellie said:


> In HHP, once we build more homes, do we also get more items to decorate ? I kind of wanted to make everything spooky. The first home didn’t have any spooky items to make this possible.


Yes you'll unlock a few items that at least vaguely fit the given concept of the villager you're decorating for every time (until you have it all I guess lol). For spooky items to appear you would probably have to get a villager that has a specifically Halloween or Horror-oriented request.


----------



## Bluebellie

The sticks on the pond on the  HHP island. Can we get those in our island?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Is it true that there is new Tropical fruit added? I've searched on Kapp'n tour islands and so far I haven't seen any.


----------



## Neurotiker

Bluebellie said:


> In HHP, once we build more homes, do we also get more items to decorate ? I kind of wanted to make everything spooky. The first home didn’t have any spooky items to make this possible.





Bluebellie said:


> The sticks on the pond on the  HHP island. Can we get those in our island?


Sorry, but I wanted to elaborate on your first question after having just done another house. It's true that you get some items related to the villager's request, but you also get items related to the villager themselves. I just had to do a (spoilers) "Teatime Terrace" for Petri, but I also unlocked lab coats, medicine chests and lab-experiment sets at the same time. So a more gloomy villager might come with spooky items regardless of what they want!

As for the pond thing, probably not. There's nothing in the datamine or the item listings that would suggest we could. Like the light-colored cliffs and the dark suspension bridge that's just decoration unique to the HHP island.



RoxasFan20 said:


> Is it true that there is new Tropical fruit added? I've searched on Kapp'n tour islands and so far I haven't seen any.


No. If you look at all the 2.0 items datamined here (very image-heavy site, may load slow) and scroll down to the plants and crops section you'll see that it's still only the coconut tree.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Neurotiker said:


> Sorry, but I wanted to elaborate on your first question after having just done another house. It's true that you get some items related to the villager's request, but you also get items related to the villager themselves. I just had to do a (spoilers) "Teatime Terrace" for Petri, but I also unlocked lab coats, medicine chests and lab-experiment sets at the same time. So a more gloomy villager might come with spooky items regardless of what they want!
> 
> As for the pond thing, probably not. There's nothing in the datamine or the item listings that would suggest we could. Like the light-colored cliffs and the dark suspension bridge that's just decoration unique to the HHP island.
> 
> 
> No. If you look at all the 2.0 items datamined here (very image-heavy site, may load slow) and scroll down to the plants and crops section you'll see that it's still only the coconut tree.


Seriously? Well that is disappointing.......


----------



## Bluebellie

Neurotiker said:


> Sorry, but I wanted to elaborate on your first question after having just done another house. It's true that you get some items related to the villager's request, but you also get items related to the villager themselves. I just had to do a (spoilers) "Teatime Terrace" for Petri, but I also unlocked lab coats, medicine chests and lab-experiment sets at the same time. So a more gloomy villager might come with spooky items regardless of what they want!
> 
> As for the pond thing, probably not. There's nothing in the datamine or the item listings that would suggest we could. Like the light-colored cliffs and the dark suspension bridge that's just decoration unique to the HHP island.
> 
> 
> No. If you look at all the 2.0 items datamined here (very image-heavy site, may load slow) and scroll down to the plants and crops section you'll see that it's still only the coconut tree.


Oh ok! Thank you for your reply. I thought the little sticks were kind of nice. It would be lovely if they had added it.


----------



## Dizzardy

What do the reactions from the villagers mean in Happy Home Paradise?

I get that the heart means they love the item you placed, but what's the exclamation mark? Is it better than the heart or does it mean they don't like it?


----------



## Hypno KK

Dizzardy said:


> What do the reactions from the villagers mean in Happy Home Paradise?
> 
> I get that the heart means they love the item you placed, but what's the exclamation mark? Is it better than the heart or does it mean they don't like it?



I think it's just random. I've had villagers react to an item with the exclamation mark and then after I put it away and brought it out again they reacted with the heart. Unless I'm missing some other factor, it seems like they don't really react badly if you're using the items in the "suggested" list.


----------



## Serabee

Does anyone know if the mechanics of getting villager photos changed with the new update? I've been trying to get Lopez's pic since before the update with no luck, and I'm trying again now with the update, still no luck. I gifted a wrapped stack of two fruit per day and I was wondering if that should still work.

EDIT: IDK if it's changed somewhat, but now I can officially confirm that you can still get phots from the wrapped stack method~ Lopez FINALLY gave his up last night!


----------



## VanitasFan26

This will be the last question I will ask about Happy Home Paradise. When you are done unlocking the feature to design your villager homes is there any more features left to be unlocked or thats it and the only reason to go back is to grind Poki to get all those items from Lottie's shop?


----------



## Dunquixote

For those that have the dlc and have built the recipe: I’m working on it now and I am wondering it we put just plates on the tables, if the plates get replaced by the food that the working villagers make or if it is like in HHD any furniture you put out won’t be replaced. Or if I put out food instead on the tables, will they eat that and that eventually gets replaced by whatever they’re making in the back.


----------



## Cirice

Does anyone know why Harriet isn't giving me new hairstyles ? She only gave me one when I opened the first shop but now every other days she's walking around Harv's island and isn't offering me any haircut. Did I broke her ?


----------



## Insulaire

Cirice said:


> Does anyone know why Harriet isn't giving me new hairstyles ? She only gave me one when I opened the first shop but now every other days she's walking around Harv's island and isn't offering me any haircut. Did I broke her ?


Are you going during the day? I think she relaxes by the fire/enjoys the co-op at night


----------



## Sarabelle

So, my friend hasn't been working on her museum and still hasn't opened the art gallery. However, with the 2.0 update, she has already unlocked Redd on Harv's island and bought a statue from him. She took it to the museum and Blather's says she has nothing to donate, so the art gallery renovation can't be triggered. Since Redd is on Harv's island now, is he still going to show up on her island? 

In short, do traveling merchants still come to your island after they have opened up shop on Harv's island? Because I haven't seen them yet and neither has she.


----------



## Cirice

Insulaire said:


> Are you going during the day? I think she relaxes by the fire/enjoys the co-op at night


What time is considered night ? At 5pm she's already on break it looks like


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Is it there any way to skip Kapp'n's song?


----------



## AlyssaAC

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> Is it there any way to skip Kapp'n's song?


If you press the B button multiple times, he’ll stop singing and get you to the island faster.


----------



## Anj2k6

Hi! This is more of a question for the lovely mods~. If I wanted to make a thread full of rooms I've designed in HHP, where should I post that? o:
Idk if HHP is big enough on here to warrant a whole new subsection (like the stalk exchange, Nook's cranny ect)


----------



## Yachiru Hatori

Hi everyone! I am honestly really stumped here, with Harv's island where all the shops are open at , is there a reason why the stock isn't changing for me daily? ;A; I hope I didn't mess something up.


----------



## Moritz

Yachiru Hatori said:


> Hi everyone! I am honestly really stumped here, with Harv's island where all the shops are open at , is there a reason why the stock isn't changing for me daily? ;A; I hope I didn't mess something up.


It changes weekly, as well as when they go to your island, and come back.

You can get redd to change his stock by buying his art even if you don't want it.
The next day it will be a new piece


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

NebulaNights said:


> If you press the B button multiple times, he’ll stop singing and get you to the island faster.


Ah, thank you so much! I was trying different buttons and could not figure this out.


----------



## letterKnumber9

Had a question about achievements dates, I remember vaguely that if I finished an achievement on another person's island, it would record the time of achievement of their island? (Ex: if I sold x amount of fruit achievement on an island that TT'ed to like 2022, it would mark down in my achievements as the 2022 date instead of my own switch's date). Is this still true? I'm going to reset my island and didn't want my achievement dates to be too messed up


----------



## Moritz

letterKnumber9 said:


> Had a question about achievements dates, I remember vaguely that if I finished an achievement on another person's island, it would record the time of achievement of their island? (Ex: if I sold x amount of fruit achievement on an island that TT'ed to like 2022, it would mark down in my achievements as the 2022 date instead of my own switch's date). Is this still true? I'm going to reset my island and didn't want my achievement dates to be too messed up


Its done via your time not theirs


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Is there any way to customize the exterior of villager's houses on our island?

Edit- Woops. Should have tried searching it first. 
You can! I am stoked!


----------



## Ciary

Question about kapp'n
Can you find villagers on the islands he visits? Or is that still only a mystery island thing?


----------



## gee31

Question about 2nd player 

can 2nd player unlock Be A Chef! Diy Recipes? Went to the nook stop on my 2nd account but cant see to find it! Anyone knows how and why?


----------



## letterKnumber9

I'm pretty sure you can't find villagers on Kapp'n islands


----------



## Livia

gee31 said:


> Question about 2nd player
> 
> can 2nd player unlock Be A Chef! Diy Recipes? Went to the nook stop on my 2nd account but cant see to find it! Anyone knows how and why?


all players should be able to unlock the cooking recipes. I just checked and my second character is able to get them. The only requirement I’ve heard is that your island has to be 3 stars to unlock it.


----------



## gee31

Livia said:


> all players should be able to unlock the cooking recipes. I just checked and my second character is able to get them. The only requirement I’ve heard is that your island has to be 3 stars to unlock it.


My main account was able to get it! However, my 2nd wasnt... I shall go check it out again later.. Im so sad that i havent been able to unlock it on my second account.


----------



## your local goomy

I just got HHP. Are we able to make vacation homes for residents/move villagers that we made vacation homes for onto our island?


----------



## Hypno KK

your local goomy said:


> I just got HHP. Are we able to make vacation homes for residents/move villagers that we made vacation homes for onto our island?



You can make vacation homes for your island residents. (Putting this behind spoilers if you don't want to know the details.)



Spoiler



You can get souvenirs from the HHP shop. When you give it to one of your villagers, they'll mention wanting to visit the resort and you get the option to invite them over. Then you can offer to build them a vacation home by talking to them on the beach, like with other characters.



You can't move villagers from HHP onto your island. You can move them in the regular way and having built a house for them in HHP won't mess up their moving process but you can't invite them from the resort island.


----------



## Bizhiins

How do you get a villager to move onto your island from someone else’s island?


----------



## porkpie28

Bizhiins said:


> How do you get a villager to move onto your island from someone else’s island?


 visit them when the villager is in boxes talk to them and you can ask them to move to your island you also need space so less than 10 villages

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021

Is there a way to get a picture from chips and all the other workers from the DLC


----------



## Bcat

Is there a guide out there of each villager’s vacation home request in HHP/what furniture each villager unlocks? I want my next souvenir chocolates to go to a villager who’ll unlock some things I don’t have.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

How do you unlock ordinances again? I know Isabelle's supposed to announce them once you update the game after ungrading the residential services building from a tent, but she hasn't on my island yet. Is there some other requirement I'm missing because the guides online rn don't say if there is. x.x


----------



## ~Kilza~

Bcat said:


> Is there a guide out there of each villager’s vacation home request in HHP/what furniture each villager unlocks? I want my next souvenir chocolates to go to a villager who’ll unlock some things I don’t have.


There are some Google sheets with that request/furniture info:


Spoiler






Rosch said:


> I posted this in another thread but I'd post it here as well:
> 
> Here's a complete list of *HAPPY HOME PARADISE - VILLAGER REQUESTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Home Paradise - VILLAGER REQUESTS
> 
> 
> Sheet1  NAME,THEME,REQUEST Ace,The Fishin' Hole,I want a place where I can fish to my heart's content. Admiral,Cool Country Cabin,I want a cool cabin where I can relax on hot days! Agent S,Training Grounds for a Hero,Heroes train! It's what they do, even on vacation! Agnes,The Artsiest Art Museum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com





Rosch said:


> *NOTICE!!!
> 
> To those who unlocked the ability to purchase from the HHP catalog, are you looking for a specific item? Use this guide to find a specific furniture from a specific villager.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1siOPl4A4DBlF4xBKdTDsSA59UgQi_KnEDshVXntPevY/edit#gid=0








Girlyliondragon said:


> How do you unlock ordinances again? I know Isabelle's supposed to announce them once you update the game after ungrading the residential services building from a tent, but she hasn't on my island yet. Is there some other requirement I'm missing because the guides online rn don't say if there is. x.x


You need to have KK perform on your island (aka get your island to 3 stars) before ordinances are available.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

~Kilza~ said:


> You need to have KK perform on your island (aka get your island to 3 stars) before ordinances are available.


Ah, I had a feeling. Wish the online guides actually tell you that tbh. x.x


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I have to ask this question. If you customize a villager's home and they ask to move out, will they keep all of the items that you customized in their home on someone's island or does it go back to their default home?


----------



## Briarwyn

If someone was playing this game from U.S. Virgin Islands in the Carribeans, how would they answer the question of which hemisphere they're in? Northern or Southern


----------



## Lia___

Hey, with the last update we're supposed to learn to cook with the Creation + in exchange of Miles, but the Creation + doesn't appear
I have all the conditions, I'm supposed to be able to have it 
Does anyone knows why ?


----------



## Livia

How do I get the iron ladder set up kit? I saw it listed as one of the new items on animalcrossingworld


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

Why can’t I find any moss islands D:


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Briarwyn said:


> If someone was playing this game from U.S. Virgin Islands in the Carribeans, how would they answer the question of which hemisphere they're in? Northern or Southern



it looks (on the map) like they are located in the northern hemisphere (north of the equator)

not sure if I am missing some nuance in your question. I’m sorry, if my answer seems silly.

I guess the main thing for the game would be how you want the seasons to be. You don’t have to choose the hemisphere you live in. Do you want December to be winter (northern hemisphere) or summer (Southern Hemisphere)?


----------



## Biyaya

In Happy Home Paradise, are there monthly challenges like in Happy Home Designer?  I remember they used to unlock special characters and furniture, and I don't want to miss any this time like I did for HHD if there are any. >>;


----------



## buginski

Does the bell boom ordinance affect the HHP shop? I assume not because it isn't on your island but I want to make sure.


----------



## Halloqueen

Since New Horizons doesn't have the whole RV system from New Leaf's Welcome Amiibo update, how does acquiring the Sanrio furniture and clothing work? Do they just get added to your catalogue so you can order them if you scan the Sanrio villagers into the campsite or something to that effect?


----------



## Anj2k6

Are the fakes of certain art pieces (like scary) always haunted, or is haunted a seperate variant itself?


----------



## heartdrops

Halloqueen said:


> Since New Horizons doesn't have the whole RV system from New Leaf's Welcome Amiibo update, how does acquiring the Sanrio furniture and clothing work? Do they just get added to your catalogue so you can order them if you scan the Sanrio villagers into the campsite or something to that effect?



The items get added to Nook Shopping, in the same tab as the Mario items.


----------



## Sholee

ShanniceAcnl said:


> Why can’t I find any moss islands D:



do you have HHP? cause when I go to work, there's a bunch of moss on the upper level of the island.


----------



## TheBeastHimself

Is there an understanding of how campsite villagers work?

I have a full town, and Shino is at my campsite. I was prompted to move her in about 10 times and was rejected each of those times, until she finally agreed and went to Resident Services. As expected, my island is full, and she's now repeating herself saying that it won't work out. 

But how do people get that prompt where they ask to move a random villager out? Do I still have to keep talking to her even after she already rejected me so many times and got rejected herself by Resident Services?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Does anyone know if there's a limit for how many vacation homes you can build? Or if you can delete any? I haven't done the DLC in a few days because I haven't liked the villagers on my beach (sadly I won't have access to my amiibo cards until the weekend OTL). I've already taken in a few villagers I don't care for, but don't want to keep doing that if there's a limit, or if I can't delete them.


----------



## Neurotiker

Cheremtasy said:


> Does anyone know if there's a limit for how many vacation homes you can build? Or if you can delete any? I haven't done the DLC in a few days because I haven't liked the villagers on my beach (sadly I won't have access to my amiibo cards until the weekend OTL). I've already taken in a few villagers I don't care for, but don't want to keep doing that if there's a limit, or if I can't delete them.


There is no limit. The game's end goal is pretty much to furnish a house for every single villager there is (and special characters if you have their amiibo) You also can't delete any. You can move them, give them a roommate and/or add a 2nd story to their house as far as I'm aware but once they have their home they're part of the archipelago


----------



## WaileaNoRei

TheBeastHimself said:


> Is there an understanding of how campsite villagers work?
> 
> I have a full town, and Shino is at my campsite. I was prompted to move her in about 10 times and was rejected each of those times, until she finally agreed and went to Resident Services. As expected, my island is full, and she's now repeating herself saying that it won't work out.
> 
> But how do people get that prompt where they ask to move a random villager out? Do I still have to keep talking to her even after she already rejected me so many times and got rejected herself by Resident Services?



Do you have 10 villagers? They will only ask to move someone out if you have 10 villagers. Otherwise I think you have to buy and place a plot for them to move into, they won’t move someone out.

in my experience when you have 10 villagers they will always ask to move someone random out after getting ‘turned down’ by resident services. And when you have less you will never get that option.

Other than that explanation I don’t know of a reason why you wouldn’t get that option.


----------



## Bluebellie

What is the name of the item that is a bag of chips on the ground? 2.0 item.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluebellie said:


> What is the name of the item that is a bag of chips on the ground? 2.0 item.



Is it the Snack the item that you're looking for?


----------



## Bluebellie

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Is it the Snack that you're looking for?


Yes! Thank you!!


----------



## Livia

Livia said:


> How do I get the iron ladder set up kit? I saw it listed as one of the new items on animalcrossingworld


bump


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Livia said:


> How do I get the iron ladder set up kit? I saw it listed as one of the new items on animalcrossingworld



It seems to be a DIY recipe that can be given out randomly by any villager personality.


----------



## Sholee

Livia said:


> bump



i believe it's a DIY at nooks cranny.


edit: nvmm you're looking for "iron"


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Is it still glitchy/dangerous/etc to give away villagers by moving them out using amiibo?


----------



## Biyaya

Anj2k6 said:


> Are the fakes of certain art pieces (like scary) always haunted, or is haunted a seperate variant itself?


There are only two versions, authentic and forged, so all of those particular forged art pieces will consistently be "haunted."


----------



## Misha

Asking for a friend (who wants to get rid of an animal friend): is yuecrossing's moving out guide still accurate? (This one: https://yuexr.github.io/acnh/moveout.html) or is there a new one floating around somewhere?


----------



## your local goomy

When you kick a villager out via campsite, does the villager go into boxes the same day or does it wait until the next day?


----------



## Livia

your local goomy said:


> When you kick a villager out via campsite, does the villager go into boxes the same day or does it wait until the next day?


The same day. They immediately go into boxes


----------



## Bluebellie

There really isn’t an option to get more storage without building that last 6th room right? Or am I missing something? 
I want more storage but just 5 rooms.


----------



## Hypno KK

How do I obtain flour and sugar? Are they separate DIY recipes? I have sugarcane and wheat on my island.


----------



## Moritz

Bluebellie said:


> There really isn’t an option to get more storage without building that last 6th room right? Or am I missing something?
> I want more storage but just 5 rooms.


You need to have upgraded fully


----------



## Bluebellie

Moritz said:


> You need to have upgraded fully


That’s what I thought. Thank you for confirming. How sad.


----------



## Dunquixote

anyone know if the dlc chocolates are put on display when given to villagers or take up their inventory or if they don’t like gifted fruit doesn’t?


----------



## porkpie28

When there is a villager in the camp site and there  ask for someone to leave that I don’t want to leave does saying no do anything


----------



## VanitasFan26

Do villagers remember you if they see you at the archipelago that used to live on your island before?


----------



## dragonair

porkpie28 said:


> When there is a villager in the camp site and there  ask for someone to leave that I don’t want to leave does saying no do anything


If they chose that villager and you finished the dialogue, even if you say no, they will always suggest that villager from then on. A good way to avoid this is to restart right when they say the name of the villager you don't want them to replace.


----------



## Twinsouls1145

if you accidentally add a second floor to a house in happy home paradise is there a way to change your mind and remove the second floor?


----------



## Blueskyy

Edit: wrong section


----------



## Hypno KK

Dunquixote said:


> anyone know if the dlc chocolates are put on display when given to villagers or take up their inventory or if they don’t like gifted fruit doesn’t?



Mine haven't displayed theirs so I don't think they can.



RoxasFan20 said:


> Do villagers remember you if they see you at the archipelago that used to live on your island before?



No. If you invite a villager from your island they'll have a couple of lines about it at first but that's it.



Twinsouls1145 said:


> if you accidentally add a second floor to a house in happy home paradise is there a way to change your mind and remove the second floor?



Don't you get the option to talk to the villager and say you've changed your mind? I could be wrong because I haven't wanted to delete a second floor so I haven't paid much attention.


----------



## Twinsouls1145

Hypno KK said:


> Mine haven't displayed theirs so I don't think they can.
> 
> 
> 
> No. If you invite a villager from your island they'll have a couple of lines about it at first but that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you get the option to talk to the villager and say you've changed your mind? I could be wrong because I haven't wanted to delete a second floor so I haven't paid much attention.


yeah idk i go to ask for a remodel but the only options i have are cancel remodel or say im done


----------



## Sweetley

Does anyone know if there are now better items you can use to cover the entrance of a room? Since I only use the main and the left room in my house, I covered always the entrances of the other rooms up with simple panels and placed items in front of them to make it look like as if there isn't any entrance at all to another room which remains empty since I don't need it. I just wonder if there are better options now since the simple panels were never a 100% good solution imo. Like does it work for example if you make a "new wall" out of partition walls? Can you place a partition wall in general in front of a entrance to cover it up?


----------



## Yachiru Hatori

Moritz said:


> It changes weekly, as well as when they go to your island, and come back.
> 
> You can get redd to change his stock by buying his art even if you don't want it.
> The next day it will be a new piece


Thank you so so so much for replying. I soon figured it out after scrolling through the forums but I feel better having it confirmed!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Can glowing moss spread like weeds?


----------



## OLoveLy

MayorofMapleton said:


> Can glowing moss spread like weeds?



not in our island, i think... i may be wrong. ^^


----------



## Queenno

Does someone know if the update changed something with the villagers gifting their photo? I already have Raymond's photo since months and he gave me again his photo, twice in a row, when visiting my home and the day after in a letter, to thank me for letting him visiting my home...


----------



## Alaina

OLoveLy said:


> not in our island, i think... i may be wrong. ^^


I don't think so either. I tested it by planting them throughout in different ways (some close to one another, diagonally, with spaces in between and scattered throughout my island) and no additional ones have grown sadly (and it's been a few days). I'm thinking they don't.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021

Sorry for the silly question but I'm still super confused by Reese and Cyrus, what's the difference between their customizing and just customizing at our work bench?

Is it that they can customize Nook Miles Furniture so for instance, they would be able to make my *Springy Ride-On *another color? And my *Playground Gym *the multicolor version instead of white? And otherwise, they just also customize the same items we can already customize ourselves?

Is that the only difference?


----------



## Red Cat

Alaina said:


> I don't think so either. I tested it by planting them throughout in different ways (some close to one another, diagonally, with spaces in between and scattered throughout my island) and no additional ones have grown sadly (and it's been a few days). I'm thinking they don't.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021
> 
> Sorry for the silly question but I'm still super confused by Reese and Cyrus, what's the difference between their customizing and just customizing at our work bench?
> 
> Is it that they can customize Nook Miles Furniture so for instance, they would be able to make my *Springy Ride-On *another color? And my *Playground Gym *the multicolor version instead of white? And otherwise, they just also customize the same items we can already customize ourselves?
> 
> Is that the only difference?


They can customize any furniture that has color variants. For DIY items, it can be more expensive to go through Cyrus than buying customization kits and you have to fly to Harv's island to do it. Cyrus also may not count toward the NM goals involving customization, but I'm not sure about that. Other than those things, there isn't any real difference.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021

I have my own question. Did 2.0 give you the option to stop villagers from ever wearing gifted clothing from another villager? I delivered a present from another villager and told the villager I don't like the outfit, then he asked me if I was sure about that which I don't remember prior to 2.0 and then he made it sound like he would never wear it again. It would be really awesome if they actually added the option to stop your villagers from wearing ugly clothing gifts.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Is Pyllis and Pelly back to ACNH? I wonder if I can build them vacation home? And also Peter!


----------



## ivorystar

can you get hhp items and DIY without buying the DLC itself? (by trading with others players?)


----------



## Anitagonist

1. I have noticed many use the term "Oh my dreamie is in the starting home it annoys me I can't change it!" or something along those lines what do they mean by this?
2. I am not a creative person (imo) but I want to try to at least make my island look nice to outsiders...I don't want a theme as I feel that is limiting and as I said I am not creative nor planned a theme when I named my island so any tips?
3. Is it unnatural for people to rotate through villagers and not keep their 10 dreamies throughout the entirety of their completed island or throughout most of it? I don't like the idea of never spicing things up with a new face or 2
4. Ties into villagers again sort of...how do I go about getting a lot of NMTs without farming my life away to get 1k tickets for example...or is it the only way? (If so my 3 dreamies so far are going to be a NIGHTMARE to find...)

Sorry for all the dumb questions trying to learn the ropes but it can be super overwhelming coming back after such a long time starting over and knowing basically nothing...


----------



## Queenno

Anitagonist said:


> 1. I have noticed many use the term "Oh my dreamie is in the starting home it annoys me I can't change it!" or something along those lines what do they mean by this?
> 2. I am not a creative person (imo) but I want to try to at least make my island look nice to outsiders...I don't want a theme as I feel that is limiting and as I said I am not creative nor planned a theme when I named my island so any tips?
> 3. Is it unnatural for people to rotate through villagers and not keep their 10 dreamies throughout the entirety of their completed island or throughout most of it? I don't like the idea of never spicing things up with a new face or 2
> 4. Ties into villagers again sort of...how do I go about getting a lot of NMTs without farming my life away to get 1k tickets for example...or is it the only way? (If so my 3 dreamies so far are going to be a NIGHTMARE to find...)
> 
> Sorry for all the dumb questions trying to learn the ropes but it can be super overwhelming coming back after such a long time starting over and knowing basically nothing...


1. The first 5 villagers you get (or is it maybe the first 3?) don't have the house interior they should have, they get a very basic interior with wood items.
2. I'm not very creative either, I just decorate how I feel, I never use a theme and I don't like when there is too many items everywhere so I won't be helpful to you...
3. I almost always say yes when a villager wants to leave (except 2 or 3 villagers I'm very attached to), I also decided to not island hopping anymore so I let the game chose for me and even if I got a villager I don't like, I always end up liking him/her, and I can meet villagers I would have never invited on a mystery island (I don't use amiibo cards as I really like the surprise of having new villagers).
4. I have no idea as I don't buy villager and I use the NMT only in the game. I guess if you have Raymond you can sell him for a quite good amount of NMT but I don't know if the fact that he has an amiibo card now changed the prices on the market...


----------



## Hypno KK

Alaina said:


> I don't think so either. I tested it by planting them throughout in different ways (some close to one another, diagonally, with spaces in between and scattered throughout my island) and no additional ones have grown sadly (and it's been a few days). I'm thinking they don't.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021
> 
> Sorry for the silly question but I'm still super confused by Reese and Cyrus, what's the difference between their customizing and just customizing at our work bench?
> 
> Is it that they can customize Nook Miles Furniture so for instance, they would be able to make my *Springy Ride-On *another color? And my *Playground Gym *the multicolor version instead of white? And otherwise, they just also customize the same items we can already customize ourselves?
> 
> Is that the only difference?



Yeah, Cyrus can work on anything that has variants, including things you can't use the kits for -- like Nook Miles Furniture and regular Nooklings items. 



Red Cat said:


> I have my own question. Did 2.0 give you the option to stop villagers from ever wearing gifted clothing from another villager? I delivered a present from another villager and told the villager I don't like the outfit, then he asked me if I was sure about that which I don't remember prior to 2.0 and then he made it sound like he would never wear it again. It would be really awesome if they actually added the option to stop your villagers from wearing ugly clothing gifts.



This option was already there. For me, it didn't always come up because sometimes villagers would mention they wanted to wear it anyway. I don't know if 2.0 has changed it to make it so they ALWAYS tell you they won't wear it but I don't think so


----------



## VanitasFan26

I made about 50 homes at the Resort and I seem to have gotten every unlock and upgrade in the DLC and I have a lot of Poki. Is there any point to continue building anymore client homes after that point?


----------



## OLoveLy

ivorystar said:


> can you get hhp items and DIY without buying the DLC itself? (by trading with others players?)



i think you can get the diy and the new items in the game without the DLC, because i saw ranch table in Nook Cranny and you can get the new diys from the kapp's tour. ^^


----------



## Sweetley

Questions about the partition walls:

- Can you place a partition wall directly in front of a room entrance?

- Is it possible to make a whole solid wall by using several of them placed in a row? Like without any spaces between them?

I was not able to play the update so far, therefore I use the time right now to make plans for my new island and just want to make sure that my idea will work once I can play again.


----------



## TheDuke55

What table would you all say looks close to the bonsai shelf? The spoiler is just a picture of it. Thank you for any help.



Spoiler


----------



## Hypno KK

sn0wxyuki said:


> Is Pyllis and Pelly back to ACNH? I wonder if I can build them vacation home? And also Peter!



I don't think so, sorry  I could be wrong, though.



OLoveLy said:


> i think you can get the diy and the new items in the game without the DLC, because i saw ranch table in Nook Cranny and you can get the new diys from the kapp's tour. ^^



I'm pretty sure those are items from the 2.0 update, not HHP.



RoxasFan20 said:


> I made about 50 homes at the Resort and I seem to have gotten every unlock and upgrade in the DLC and I have a lot of Poki. Is there any point to continue building anymore client homes after that point?



I don't think so. A lot of people (like me) have the goal of decorating all the villagers' homes even after they're done with all the upgrades, but if that's not your situation, you can probably skip it.



TheDuke55 said:


> What table would you all say looks close to the bonsai shelf? The spoiler is just a picture of it. Thank you for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The wooden tables, maybe? They have different sizes/shapes, though. If you're looking for a similar size, all I can think of is the Nordic Low Table, though the design is a bit different.


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh that's one of the newer items. Thanks! I was swapping out all of my old tables and they were like giants compared to the shelf lol. Going to pester Wardell until he brings it in. Thank you @Hypno KK


----------



## VanitasFan26

Hypno KK said:


> I don't think so. A lot of people (like me) have the goal of decorating all the villagers' homes even after they're done with all the upgrades, but if that's not your situation, you can probably skip it.


I see....well okay I guess I will only go to the Resort to get new DIYs and buy the new items daily and if I get low on Poki I will go back to making Client homes.


----------



## Serabee

Does anyone know the requirements to upgrade Harv's island? I know I need to wait for a phone call, and the guide online told me that much... but left out what TRIGGERS the phone call. I got it immediately after the update on my mine island, but don't know how to trigger it on my second.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Serabee said:


> Does anyone know the requirements to upgrade Harv's island? I know I need to wait for a phone call, and the guide online told me that much... but left out what TRIGGERS the phone call. I got it immediately after the update on my mine island, but don't know how to trigger it on my second.


Do you have K.K. Silder visited your island?


----------



## Serabee

RoxasFan20 said:


> Do you have K.K. Silder visited your island?


Not yet, is that the requirement? I wasn't sure if it was that or, like, visiting Harv's island a certain number of times or something. K.K. would definitely be easier


----------



## VanitasFan26

Serabee said:


> Not yet, is that the requirement? I wasn't sure if it was that or, like, visiting Harv's island a certain number of times or something. K.K. would definitely be easier


Well yeah you do have to do have K.K. Slider to have visit your island the first time.


----------



## Megalomancer

I'm currently on a cherry blossom island trying to catch a firefly squid. The time is past 9PM and I've caught other spring creatures there. I got at the island at 2PM and picked back up at 9PM. I have yet to catch any past 4PM or 9PM creature. Am I just out of luck?


----------



## Rosch

Megalomancer said:


> I'm currently on a cherry blossom island trying to catch a firefly squid. The time is past 9PM and I've caught other spring creatures there. I got at the island at 2PM and picked back up at 9PM. I have yet to catch any past 4PM or 9PM creature. Am I just out of luck?



Did you actually arrive there past 9PM? The game registers the time you arrived and keeps all the critter spawn based on that time. So If you unfortunately arrived at 8:59 PM, don't expect to find the firefly squid, even if you leave the game on sleep to keep the time going.


----------



## Dunquixote

is there a way to delete the saved room in the HHP room sketch app since you can only have one room saved at a time? I wouldn’t have used it had i know you couldn’t remove it :/.

edit: never mind i figured it out


----------



## Spooky.

Can you not customize fence color without the DLC? I tried to customize the regular/starter fence and it wouldn't let me. I don't have the DLC.

Can someone with the DLC change the color for you and then you can use it?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Spooky. said:


> Can you not customize fence color without the DLC? I tried to customize the regular/starter fence and it wouldn't let me. I don't have the DLC.
> 
> Can someone with the DLC change the color for you and then you can use it?



You don't need HHP to customize fencing. You have to buy the "Custom Fencing in a Flash" option from the Nook Stop machine in Town Hall.


----------



## Hypno KK

Dunquixote said:


> is there a way to delete the saved room in the HHP room sketch app since you can only have one room saved at a time? I wouldn’t have used it had i know you couldn’t remove it :/.
> 
> edit: never mind i figured it out



How do I do it? I have the exact same question!


----------



## Dunquixote

Hypno KK said:


> How do I do it? I have the exact same question!



I noticed when I entered the app from outside and not inside there was an option to clear it with the r stick. it says delete all. it will still make you save it when done but it will be empty next time you enter it. I hope this helps!


----------



## PacV

Does anyone knows if rocks can spawn at those spaces at right and left of the bridge?


----------



## OLoveLy

PacV said:


> Does anyone knows if rocks can spawn at those spaces at right and left of the bridge?View attachment 415065



the small cube space, sadly no. they only can spawn where is enough space like the tree... :C


----------



## PacV

OLoveLy said:


> the small cube space, sadly no. they only can spawn where is enough space like the tree... :C



All right, thank you so much for the answer!


----------



## Clock

Nevermind


----------



## Bugs

OKAY, SO! I've looked online and I feel like I'm going crazy, but how do you get more customisation options for the pillars and counters? I've seen pillars and counters in houses on the HHP showroom with colours and patterns other than the default wooden ones you start with, I assume you unlock the customisation of them - in which case, how many homes do I have to design for that? Thanks!


----------



## Spooky.

How do I get the diy for custom fencing to show up in nooks? I've checked daily for a week and I can't find it and I need it


----------



## Neurotiker

Bugs said:


> OKAY, SO! I've looked online and I feel like I'm going crazy, but how do you get more customisation options for the pillars and counters? I've seen pillars and counters in houses on the HHP showroom with colours and patterns other than the default wooden ones you start with, I assume you unlock the customisation of them - in which case, how many homes do I have to design for that? Thanks!


You need to give Niko the materials he wants by putting them in the materials box upstairs. Somewhere along the story after unlocking the normal pillars you should have been presented the option to help Niko learn about DIYs and those are the DIYs he will be making. He will give them to you the day after you've donated the materials and flown to the HHP island for the 1st time and from then on they will also appear in your HHP catalog. I think there's about 6? different ones to unlock that require different mats.



Spooky. said:


> How do I get the diy for custom fencing to show up in nooks? I've checked daily for a week and I can't find it and I need it


You need to craft two different types of fencing at least once for it to show up. Also it's at the Nook Miles terminal in the resident hall, in case you meant Nook's Cranny when you say Nooks.


----------



## Spooky.

Neurotiker said:


> You need to give Niko the materials he wants by putting them in the materials box upstairs. Somewhere along the story after unlocking the normal pillars you should have been presented the option to help Niko learn about DIYs and those are the DIYs he will be making. He will give them to you the day after you've donated the materials and flown to the HHP island for the 1st time and from then on they will also appear in your HHP catalog. I think there's about 6? different ones to unlock that require different mats.
> 
> 
> You need to craft two different types of fencing at least once for it to show up. Also it's at the Nook Miles terminal in the resident hall, in case you meant Nook's Cranny when you say Nooks.



I did mean town hall, sorry! I'm used to calling both things nooks haha. 
And thank you!


----------



## DukeSR8

Anyone know how to fix this glitch? After Becky visited, my house thinks the lights are on from the exterior but inside, all the lights are off. Reloading did nothing and IDK why the game is suddenly glitching out on me.


----------



## pinkfawn

Does anyone know which client on HHP unlocks the Storefront item? I've been trying to pick ones that I think would maybe have it but I have yet to be successful lol


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Okay...either I'm blind, or something is wrong with my game? o.o?? So I wanted to use some of the Simple Wood Fences...and I clearly thought I had the recipe in my DIY. I looked through my whole DIY catalogue via alphabetical order and I could not find the recipe. So I thought I didn't redeem it via the Nook Miles Redemption, but it's not showing it in there either. I'm I just losing my mind? Or am I looking in the wrong place in order to craft more simple wood fences...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Okay...either I'm blind, or something is wrong with my game? o.o?? So I wanted to use some of the Simple Wood Fences...and I clearly thought I had the recipe in my DIY. I looked through my whole DIY catalogue via alphabetical order and I could not find the recipe. So I thought I didn't redeem it via the Nook Miles Redemption, but it's not showing it in there either. I'm I just losing my mind? Or am I looking in the wrong place in order to craft more simple wood fences...



the nook miles redemption only has 2 random fence recipes available per day, regardless of whether you have the recipes of not. So if you need to learn/ relearn it it will appear again there again sooner or later.

it is possible you had simple wooden fencing without having the recipe, because Tom nook  gives you 50 pieces of it when he is first teaching you about fencing and decorating the island during the tutorial.

Not sure about this part but I believe there was a glitch sometimes last year, Which caused some recipes to disappear for people. I think it has been fixed now, but maybe if you did have it it was ‘lost’ that way. Not sure whether this glitch actually existed though, so sorry if this info is incorrect.


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

Just starting New Horizons today! Will we still get to celebrate Harvest Festival this week even though it'll be a small crowd?


----------



## Burumun

RoscoeNRosie said:


> Just starting New Horizons today! Will we still get to celebrate Harvest Festival this week even though it'll be a small crowd?


Unfortunately, no, you'll need to progress your island to a certain point (you need to have the Resident Services building) to be able to celebrate Turkey Day.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

May I ask if the Happy Paradise Event Tee only appear once during K.K festival? I wish to purchase more and distribute to my friends who didn't get the DLC but I only bought a few that time. Wish to buy more but is not for sale in catalogue >< since that event is one time thing I not sure how do I able to buy this again...


----------



## Burumun

sn0wxyuki said:


> May I ask if the Happy Paradise Event Tee only appear once during K.K festival? I wish to purchase more and distribute to my friends who didn't get the DLC but I only bought a few that time. Wish to buy more but is not for sale in catalogue >< since that event is one time thing I not sure how do I able to buy this again...


K.K. will return to the archipelago every Sunday, from what I understand you should be able to buy it again then.


----------



## angelcat621

Got a question about fruit. Is it true that villagers gift you non-native fruit when they visit now? How common is this occurance? Is it absolutely non-native fruit and not sister fruit or the same fruit Mom gifts you at the start? I need to know because I'm about to restart and have very limited and sporadic net access to acquire them from someone else. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Spooky.

angelcat621 said:


> Got a question about fruit. Is it true that villagers gift you non-native fruit when they visit now? How common is this occurance? Is it absolutely non-native fruit and not sister fruit or the same fruit Mom gifts you at the start? I need to know because I'm about to restart and have very limited and sporadic net access to acquire them from someone else. Thanks for any help!



I've had villagers visit and give me fruit. My native is pears but I've been gifted oranges and peaches. It's not every single visit though.


----------



## Anj2k6

Help on deleting a VERY old save of my island.
Okay, so this was BEFORE we were given the island transfer tool.

Back in the day when we didn't have this tool, I contacted Nintendo support to have my save sent to my new switch.
I want to start a cycling island on my old (now bf's) Switch since he doesn't play, but turns out the switch does have a save of a very very old version of my island. I want to be 210% sure that if I go about deleting the OLD save on the OLD switch, that this will not have any wacky effects on the CURRENT save existing on my CURRENT switch via cloud shenanigans. (Caps are for emphasis not to be rude ;w; !!)


----------



## Ras

Two things:

Tools are grayed out when customizing. Can we not customize them now?

It seems obvious, but I've seen the starter house turned into the real house by Isabelle. Will talking to her also fix houses you might have messed up by giving clothes or fossils or whatnot?


----------



## boring

Anyone know how many HHP houses I need to make to unlock VIP clients?


----------



## Spooky.

What are the table and chair items? Are they recolors of the wedding set?


----------



## ivorystar

Ras said:


> Two things:
> 
> Tools are grayed out when customizing. Can we not customize them now?
> 
> It seems obvious, but I've seen the starter house turned into the real house by Isabelle. Will talking to her also fix houses you might have messed up by giving clothes or fossils or whatnot?



Which tools are grayed out? If it's the axe I believe it can't be customized. also some can be grayed out if they're too new


----------



## Sidney

stupid question, but where can find just a straight-up list of all the art and statues in-game? everything i run across online has pics and stuff and i just want to be able to check off what i have

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2021



Spooky. said:


> What are the table and chair items? Are they recolors of the wedding set?


this is the simple table and chairs


----------



## X10Rinne

Is there a way to find the underground crickets that doesn't require audio? I want to hope there's a better option than "dig up the entire island at complete random"


----------



## angelcat621

I have a question about one of the achievements. Does 300 days of residing on the island mean playing 300 days from the date the game was started, or does it have to be 300 days that I actually logged in?


----------



## Livia

Can you change villagers wallpaper and flooring when you unlock customizing villager homes in hhp?


----------



## Burumun

Sidney said:


> stupid question, but where can find just a straight-up list of all the art and statues in-game? everything i run across online has pics and stuff and i just want to be able to check off what i have


There are catalog sites, like Nook Plaza or VillagerDB, that let you make wishlists. If you really just want a straight-up text list, I'd just copy the index from Polygon's art page. 



X10Rinne said:


> Is there a way to find the underground crickets that doesn't require audio? I want to hope there's a better option than "dig up the entire island at complete random"


There aren't any indications besides the sound, unfortunately. The easiest way to get one without audio would probably be to have someone visit your island and help you locate one. Otherwise, if that isn't an option, you could probably force them to spawn in certain locations by blocking all other tiles - basically, go to a mystery island and cover all of the grass tiles with weeds, leaving a few for them to actually spawn, scare all other bugs away, and keep moving around and digging up the spots you left free until one spawns. 



angelcat621 said:


> I have a question about one of the achievements. Does 300 days of residing on the island mean playing 300 days from the date the game was started, or does it have to be 300 days that I actually logged in?


300 days of logging on. If your island is 300 days old, but you only logged on 20 of those days, you won't get the achievement. 



Livia said:


> Can you change villagers wallpaper and flooring when you unlock customizing villager homes in hhp?


Flooring and wallpaper can also be changed.


----------



## Ras

ivorystar said:


> Which tools are grayed out? If it's the axe I believe it can't be customized. also some can be grayed out if they're too new



They're all grayed out. Maybe they're all too new or I'm glitched?


----------



## ivorystar

they maybe all new. have you turned the switch itself completely off and on? it really helps sometimes

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2021



Ras said:


> They're all grayed out. Maybe they're all too new or I'm glitched?


they maybe all new. have you turned the switch itself completely off and on? it really helps sometimes


----------



## Alaina

Does anyone know if there's a list of which furniture items you can place other items on top of?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Alaina said:


> Does anyone know if there's a list of which furniture items you can place other items on top of?



On the Nook Plaza website, you can select Furniture as the category, then check the "Surface" filter, and that'll give you all furniture items that you can place stuff on top of.


----------



## th8827

Back near launch, I put up a custom design to see if there was a Nook Miles Achievement for it. There was not.

After the 2.0 update, the list of Wearable custom design types were expanded, and now my villagers are polluting their inventory with the junk design.

Are there any displayable Custom Design templates that I can display that the villagers will NOT wear?


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there a guide for the different fence customization options? A place where I can see all the color combos?


----------



## Alaina

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> On the Nook Plaza website, you can select Furniture as the category, then check the "Surface" filter, and that'll give you all furniture items that you can place stuff on top of.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Moonlight.

do you have to have high friendship or something to get villagers to visit you? i just moved in a lot of them a few days ago and i have yet to get a visit from anyone


----------



## Pendragon1980

X10Rinne said:


> Is there a way to find the underground crickets that doesn't require audio? I want to hope there's a better option than "dig up the entire island at complete random"



Funny story I usually play with the sound off in the first time I even realize there was a cricket underground was randomly when it popped out when I was digging. About nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Alaina

Does anyone know what time Photopia closes?


----------



## Miss Misty

Is there a website that allows you to sort items by their size (1x1, 2x2, etc.. like you see when you're crafting an item)?


----------



## ivorystar

Miss Misty said:


> Is there a website that allows you to sort items by their size (1x1, 2x2, etc.. like you see when you're crafting an item)?



I used this site 








						The ULTIMATE Catalogue
					

A full ACNH catalogue and checklist containing all items in the game and more.




					catalogue.ac
				



go to the furniture section and then push the sort button and then size


----------



## tinysaiph

Alaina said:


> Does anyone know what time Photopia closes?


If I'm remembering correctly, it's open all hours like the airport!


----------



## Vintage Viola

Livia said:


> Can you change villagers wallpaper and flooring when you unlock customizing villager homes in hhp?


Yes! You can change every single thing except the home’s size.


----------



## Alaina

tinysaiph said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, it's open all hours like the airport!


Thanks! I could’ve sworn it was closed once when I tried, but I may have been confused with something else. I’ll try tonight! I hope it’s an all hours thing. It’s nice to have a few things open when I can’t sleep lol


----------



## pinkhairdmayor

I hope this is ok but does anyone know if you restarted your island after the update when can you expect to gain access to cooking and when will captain appear? My game is fully updated and I got the visit from K.K. Slider but nothing else. Not even Brewster and I can't find any resources.


----------



## Neurotiker

pinkhairdmayor said:


> I hope this is ok but does anyone know if you restarted your island after the update when can you expect to gain access to cooking and when will captain appear? My game is fully updated and I got the visit from K.K. Slider but nothing else. Not even Brewster and I can't find any resources.


1. You unlock cooking recipes by purchasing "Be a Chef! DIY Recipes +" from the Nook Miles Terminal at Resident Services. I'm pretty sure this should be unlocked for you since K.K. already performed on your island
2. Kapp'n should also become available for you now, unless something happened and you dropped down to a 2-star-rating. Isabelle should've told you about ordinances and boat tours the day after K.K. visited
3. You get Brewster by talking to Blathers when he has a thought bubble above his head while visiting the museum. If he doesn't, you haven't donated at least one thing to every section of the museum yet. So you're missing either a sea creature, a piece of art/statue or both.


----------



## angelcat621

Just restarted my game (FINALLY, ugh so much resetting) and I have a question about the first 3 plots Nook gives you to set up. Do you have to do them in order? Could I do the Peppy or Normal plot first? I'm still debating which Lazy cat I want and would like more time to decide.


----------



## ivorystar

I don't have HHP so can someone help me out? I know there is a pillar diy and counter diy but is it a physical diy one can take home and trade? or is it one of those you talk to a npc and thats the only way to get it? Thanks!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

angelcat621 said:


> Just restarted my game (FINALLY, ugh so much resetting) and I have a question about the first 3 plots Nook gives you to set up. Do you have to do them in order? Could I do the Peppy or Normal plot first? I'm still debating which Lazy cat I want and would like more time to decide.



Yep, you can do the Peppy/Normal plots first. Plot 1 will be given to a Lazy villager. Plot 2 will be given to a Peppy villager. Plot 3 will be given to a Normal villager. That's the specific number assigned to each plot, not the order. You will get a random villager locked in after doing the furniture requests, IIRC. So all you have to do is avoid working on Plot 1 until after you've decided and found your Lazy villager.



ivorystar said:


> I don't have HHP so can someone help me out? I know there is a pillar diy and counter diy but is it a physical diy one can take home and trade? or is it one of those you talk to a npc and thats the only way to get it? Thanks!



The Pillar/Counter DIYs are directly given by Niko, so they aren't physical DIY cards.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

What happens when visitors try talking to a perfect snowboy? Is it any different if they try talking to him on his initial day of being built?


----------



## ivorystar

@FraudulentDimetrodon  Thank you so much!!


----------



## angelcat621

FraudulentDimetrodon, thanks for the fast reply. That is good to know. I was afraid I'd mess something up by going in the wrong order. Still can't decide between Punchy and Bob. I think I'll leave it for last.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Is it true that Celeste appears in the cafe all day before 7pm on days where she is going to be on your island? I have been trying to use this to know when she is in town, but am not sure if it is true or not.


----------



## Moonbay212

Hi!
Wondering for anyone who has two switches! I want to restart my game and was planning to use my second switch to transfer items to my new island. I was just wondering if anyone knows if I can travel to my other island? I have two copies of the game (one digital and one physical copy) and made a second account on the digital switch. Is it possible to do this v


----------



## wildworldtraveller

Are there any rumours / signs of more paid DLCs upcoming? Just finished the HHD main plot and absolutely loved it. Still more furniture to unlock and houses to design, but wondering whether this is the finishing line now. 

In this state the game has definitely become a 10/10 for me.


----------



## JellyBeans

wildworldtraveller said:


> Are there any rumours / signs of more paid DLCs upcoming? Just finished the HHD main plot and absolutely loved it. Still more furniture to unlock and houses to design, but wondering whether this is the finishing line now.
> 
> In this state the game has definitely become a 10/10 for me.


I'm fairly certain there have been articles saying that this will be the only paid DLC released for this game - any future updates we get will just be smaller things, and totally free


----------



## Imbri

With the new update, do villagers still display clothing in their houses?

I'm starting to get items to give for Toy Day, but I went through and redesigned everyone's house, so I don't want to mess that up.


----------



## Licorice

Does anyone know if I put a seasonal wreath on a villager door via tom nook instead of traditional gifting will it stay on their door? I know normally they’ll eventually stop using the seasonal wreath.


----------



## Mayor Fia

Hello! Does anyone know when you move character to a new island on a different switch do I have to take my money out of the bank to have it? Also if I move to console without the DLC Purchased do I no longer have access to the diys that Niko gave me?


----------



## Spooky.

Does moss count against your island rating? I managed to get to 5 stars and wanted to place moss down so I can force rocks to spawn in my rock garden but I don't want my rating to drop in the meantime. 

Also will rocks spawn on the moss? Thanks!


----------



## ivorystar

Spooky. said:


> Does moss count against your island rating? I managed to get to 5 stars and wanted to place moss down so I can force rocks to spawn in my rock garden but I don't want my rating to drop in the meantime.
> 
> Also will rocks spawn on the moss? Thanks!



Nope! moss doesn't count against the island rating. And I don't know but i never had a rock spawn on the moss.


----------



## Just a Torchic

Besides jail bars and organs, are there any other furniture items than balloons can't fly over?


----------



## thefallenfruit

Just a Torchic said:


> Besides jail bars and organs, are there any other furniture items than balloons can't fly over?


They can’t fly over the Mario “?” blocks and the floating brick blocks. I’m pretty sure they can’t fly over thwomps too.


----------



## Just a Torchic

thefallenfruit said:


> They can’t fly over the Mario “?” blocks and the floating brick blocks. I’m pretty sure they can’t fly over thwomps too.


Thank you!!!


----------



## PacV

Is it viable to make a Rock Garden here?


----------



## starhealer1

I've got a question. It's something I've been curious about for a little while now but since I'm no good at finding answers on my own I'm still curious. I've been curious about what will happen to a villagers "memories" if they have a house on your island and the archipelago but eventually u decide to let them move away from your island and replace them with someone new but they still remain on your archipelago?? Will they still have "memories" of your island??
Just to give a bit of clarity to what I'm asking lets say you have Bluebear on your island and you decide to use the chocolates to invite them to create a vacation home in the archipelago. You create a vacation home and every time you go there bluebear is there. Later you decide to let bluebear go from your island and replace them with lets say Rolf. Would the Bluebear on the archipelago still remember things from her time living on your island or would those "memories" be erased cause she's no longer living on your island?? I'm just using 2 villagers at random, the first 2 names that came to mind.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

I have two questions. 

1. I recently restarted my island, and tomorrow (New Year's Eve) my Resident Services will be closed so it can upgrade to a building the next day. Does this mean that I will not be able to participate in the countdown? 

2. I got the DLC for Christmas and am wondering when to buy it from EShop. I have heard that you just have to upgrade to a house, but I have also heard that Resident Services must become a building first. Which one is correct?


----------



## mouthrat

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. I recently restarted my island, and tomorrow (New Year's Eve) my Resident Services will be closed so it can upgrade to a building the next day. Does this mean that I will not be able to participate in the countdown?
> 
> 2. I got the DLC for Christmas and am wondering when to buy it from EShop. I have heard that you just have to upgrade to a house, but I have also heard that Resident Services must become a building first. Which one is correct?



1. i bought acnh on december 31st, 2020. obviously, new years' eve. i wasn't able to participate in the countdown because i didn't have resident services built, so as far as i know, you won't be able to experience it firsthand. however, you can most definitely fly over to a friend's island and experience it with them! i'm sure that would make it super fun and you still wouldn't miss the wonderful countdown.

2. i'm not entirely sure, but to be safe, you should make sure you have a house and resident services built. after you download the dlc, you'll get a call from tom nook asking you to meet him in the airport where you'll find lottie, one of the main characters in the dlc. i'm not going to go into more detail on what happens next because i don't want to spoil things for you. i'm sure this would still happen even if you downloaded the dlc right now, but i would still wait. rather be safe than sorry, you know?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2021



starhealer1 said:


> I've got a question. It's something I've been curious about for a little while now but since I'm no good at finding answers on my own I'm still curious. I've been curious about what will happen to a villagers "memories" if they have a house on your island and the archipelago but eventually u decide to let them move away from your island and replace them with someone new but they still remain on your archipelago?? Will they still have "memories" of your island??
> Just to give a bit of clarity to what I'm asking lets say you have Bluebear on your island and you decide to use the chocolates to invite them to create a vacation home in the archipelago. You create a vacation home and every time you go there bluebear is there. Later you decide to let bluebear go from your island and replace them with lets say Rolf. Would the Bluebear on the archipelago still remember things from her time living on your island or would those "memories" be erased cause she's no longer living on your island?? I'm just using 2 villagers at random, the first 2 names that came to mind.


my best guess would be no, because when you chat with your villagers on the archipelago, it's mostly about the house or the vacation life. however, i haven't experienced this myself, so i'd say go right ahead if there's a villager you're wanting to kick out that has a home on the island. although if you really value said villager, i wouldn't, because if they forget everything, that would be sad. hope this helps! <3

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2021



PacV said:


> Is it viable to make a Rock Garden here?


it's a very pretty place for a rock garden in my opinion! before you set it there, though, just make sure you're fully clear about the instructions for spawning a rock garden because messing up wouldn't be fun. good luck, and please show us the final result! <3


----------



## BrokenSanity

I checked this thread to see if this had been answered before I'm really sure it hasn't
So about the campsite villager rewards, when I amiibo invite a villager to my campsite for the sole purpose of trying to obtain new DIYs, when I craft the item a villager wants the reward they give me seems to always be a new item not in my catalog(unless I'm mistaken and they gave me an item I already had but I don't remember that) Is the reward they give you random or is it guaranteed to be something not in your catalog(provided yours isn't complete)


----------



## Bluebellie

What’s the name of this potato box?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluebellie said:


> What’s the name of this potato box?



That would be the "Pile of Cardboard Boxes" item with the Potatoes customization option.


----------



## Bluebellie

Are there any guides out there that show all the fencing options and all their different customizations? I noticed villagerdb does not show them customized.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluebellie said:


> Are there any guides out there that show all the fencing options and all their different customizations? I noticed villagerdb does not show them customized.



Go to Nook Plaza, select "Island Development" from the drop-down menu on the left, then select the "Fencing" filter. If you want just the ones that can be customized, you can also select the "Customizable" filter.


----------



## Bluebellie

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Go to Nook Plaza, select "Island Development" from the drop-down menu on the left, then select the "Fencing" filter. If you want just the ones that can be customized, you can also select the "Customizable" filter.


This is great! Thank you so much!


----------



## rubyrubert

how do we sign up for the fishing tourney?


----------



## JellyBeans

rubyrubert said:


> how do we sign up for the fishing tourney?


any time that it's the day of the fishing tourney (the second saturday of jan, april, july + october) you just head over to the plaza and talk to cj who will tell you everything you need to know! no need to do anything before the actual day


----------



## Alaina

I missed what the tutorial said for taking photos of the HHP designs. It said there was a way to hide a character when taking the portfolio photo after designing the vacation home. How do you hide a character (such as myself) from the photo?


----------



## JellyBeans

Alaina said:


> I missed what the tutorial said for taking photos of the HHP designs. It said there was a way to hide a character when taking the portfolio photo after designing the vacation home. How do you hide a character (such as myself) from the photo?


press down on the left joystick - also when you’re in camera mode through the nook phone there should be a little image to remind you of this just in case!


----------



## Queenno

Is treasure hunt with villagers still a thing? I just realised that after almost a year on my island (I did some breaks but I'm playing on a very regular basis) no one ever suggested to do a treasure hunt... I remember on my previous islands I was quite often asked to take part on treasure hunt with villagers...


----------



## TalviSyreni

Queenno said:


> Is treasure hunt with villagers still a thing? I just realised that after almost a year on my island (I did some breaks but I'm playing on a very regular basis) no one ever suggested to do a treasure hunt... I remember on my previous islands I was quite often asked to take part on treasure hunt with villagers...


Yes it's still a thing, one of my villagers asked me to participate in one just before Christmas.


----------



## Alaina

JellyBeans said:


> press down on the left joystick - also when you’re in camera mode through the nook phone there should be a little image to remind you of this just in case!


Thank you! Does this work with the Joy-Cons when playing handheld or only when docked using a controller? I was trying the left joystick and it didn't seem to work…I wasn't docked though, I was using the Joy-Con handheld.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Alaina said:


> Anyone know why Nook Inc. Sweater isn't available in my
> If you are talking about your Nook Shopping catalog, you can only purchase it by redeeming Nook Miles. If it is not showing up for you in your Nook Miles redemption screen it is probably a glitch.


----------



## JellyBeans

Alaina said:


> Anyone know why Nook Inc. Sweater isn't available in my
> 
> Thank you! Does this work with the Joy-Cons when playing handheld or only when docked using a controller? I was trying the left joystick and it didn't seem to work…I wasn't docked though, I was using the Joy-Con handheld.


i have a lite so can’t say i know for sure, but i see no reason as to why it would be any different between handheld and docked - it may have just been a glitch?


----------



## roseflower

Hiya, when you change the design of your island flag with Isabelle, will the default design (the green leaf) be deleted, or can you change back anytime?


----------



## BrokenSanity

roseflower said:


> Hiya, when you change the design of your island flag with Isabelle, will the default design (the green leaf) be deleted, or can you change back anytime?


It gets deleted


----------



## roseflower

BrokenSanity said:


> It gets deleted


Oh, that`s pretty disappointing T.T   Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Alaina

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> If you are talking about your Nook Shopping catalog, you can only purchase it by redeeming Nook Miles. If it is not showing up for you in your Nook Miles redemption screen it is probably a glitch.


Thanks, found it, I didn't realize it required the real Nintendo Switch Online app on the phone! I started logging in to get NookLink points everyday from now on.


----------



## roseflower

Can you buy all types of flowers (I mean non hybrid) and bushes from Leif, or is it required to get them from other towns via trading? 
So far Leif has only showed up twice in my town, so will he sell all types as he shows up more?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

roseflower said:


> Can you buy all types of flowers (I mean non hybrid) and bushes from Leif, or is it required to get them from other towns via trading?
> So far Leif has only showed up twice in my town, so will he sell all types as he shows up more?



You can buy all types of non-hybrid flowers and all bushes from Leif. The flowers work on a monthly calendar. The Nooklings sell one of the monthly flowers each day, while Leif will have non-monthly flowers. For the bushes, Leif is guaranteed to have whatever bush is in bloom and a non-seasonal one. For the non-seasonal stuff, it's all down to luck what you get.


----------



## roseflower

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> You can buy all types of non-hybrid flowers and all bushes from Leif. The flowers work on a monthly calendar. The Nooklings sell one of the monthly flowers each day, while Leif will have non-monthly flowers. For the bushes, Leif is guaranteed to have whatever bush is in bloom and a non-seasonal one. For the non-seasonal stuff, it's all down to luck what you get.


Got it, thank you for answering!  c:


----------



## wildworldtraveller

Is it worth filling all the vacation home properties in HHP? I see that new stuff still gets unlocked after you've finished the main story (spoilerfree if possible).


----------



## Mick

Alaina said:


> Thank you! Does this work with the Joy-Cons when playing handheld or only when docked using a controller? I was trying the left joystick and it didn't seem to work…I wasn't docked though, I was using the Joy-Con handheld.



This should work regardless of which mode you play in! Just checking, are you _moving _it down as if you're using it to move your character, or _pressing_ it down like it's a button (because it is)? It should be the latter, I've seen people get confused by that before.



wildworldtraveller said:


> Is it worth filling all the vacation home properties in HHP? I see that new stuff still gets unlocked after you've finished the main story (spoilerfree if possible).



There is a little bit of content to unlock after the main story, but not much. You should run into that soon. There is no real benefit in filling out all 48 islands, except for (tiny spoiler) making a little bit of progress towards another raise. Even after using every island once, the game continues as normal; you will just have to build on islands you've used before.


----------



## angelcat621

Quick question: Because of a certain annoying error, I need to do a full redownload and reinstall of the game. I will have to dl and reinstall the DLC manually afterward from the eShop, correct?

Update: Can confirm the DLC downloads automatically after the game.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I have a question. Since I restarted my island on the 2nd switch I have to wonder. How long does it take to do Happy Home Paradise just to unlock the feature to fix villager homes on the island?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

VanitasFan26 said:


> I have a question. Since I restarted my island on the 2nd switch I have to wonder. How long does it take to do Happy Home Paradise just to unlock the feature to fix villager homes on the island?


I think it's 30


----------



## VanitasFan26

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> I think it's 30


Okay thanks.


----------



## Miss Misty

Has anyone else's daily visitor schedule been very strange for a while (possibly since 2.0, maybe one of the sub-updates)? I've been keeping track since I started noticing and I haven't seen Saharah in three weeks, have only seen Kicks and Leif once each in those three weeks, and Redd _and_ Label have both shown up three weeks straight. (Last Thursday I had Redd and last Friday I had Label; yesterday I had Label again and today I have Redd again to show how extreme it's starting to feel)

Is it due to having the RVs unlocked on Harv's island?  Is it just a holdover from having two holidays in back to back weeks on weekdays? Is my game just being weird?

Update: I had Kicks last Monday and now I have him again today (Wednesday). 3/3 of my visitors this week have been repeats from last week. Something is very off.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

can I keep a house a tent indefinitely? it's not my main villager, just an extra one. I'm not worried about storage, I just like the look of the tent and I have some lore ideas around the character!


----------



## wildworldtraveller

Is there a strategy to unlock *all* items in Happy Home Paradise? I understand the more homes you design, the more items in the catalogue you get. Is there anything you should pay attention to when choosing the next vacation home to design?

Does Blathers trivia appear anywhere else in the game? I missed quite a bit in the beginning since I did not know that he will only tell you something if you hand in donations one by one. The major leftover wish (except for larger rooms) I have for this game is walking through the museum and reading more about the fish, insects and dinosaurs.


	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2022




VanitasFan26 said:


> I have a question. Since I restarted my island on the 2nd switch I have to wonder. How long does it take to do Happy Home Paradise just to unlock the feature to fix villager homes on the island?



You've got to finish the main HHP quest and wait one day to get this feature.



Spoiler



This is after designing 30 vacation homes and the apparel store.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> can I keep a house a tent indefinitely? it's not my main villager, just an extra one. I'm not worried about storage, I just like the look of the tent and I have some lore ideas around the character!



Yep! As long as you don't upgrade, you can keep that character's house as a tent forever.



wildworldtraveller said:


> Is there a strategy to unlock *all* items in Happy Home Paradise? I understand the more homes you design, the more items in the catalogue you get. Is there anything you should pay attention to when choosing the next vacation home to design?
> 
> Does Blathers trivia appear anywhere else in the game? I missed quite a bit in the beginning since I did not know that he will only tell you something if you hand in donations one by one. The major leftover wish (except for larger rooms) I have for this game is walking through the museum and reading more about the fish, insects and dinosaurs.



It's not that designing more homes gets you more items, exactly. Each specific villager unlocks a specific set of items. You can see the list here. So if you're looking for certain items, you'll want to be on the look out for certain villagers. I believe that items you buy from the HHP gift shop (i.e. the random rotating set of 5 items) also get added to the HHP catalog.


Spoiler: Spoiler for HHP Main Quest



I'm guessing you already know this, but in case you didn't, after designing the 27th house, your HHP catalog also includes all items from your regular Nook Shopping catalog.



If you talk to Blathers while you have the fish/bug/whatever in your inventory, you can ask him to give his little spiel. Just select the option that says, "Tell me about this!" Alternatively, Nookipedia should have most if not all of his flavor text if you search whichever fish/bug/whatever you're looking for.


----------



## BrokenSanity

BrokenSanity said:


> I checked this thread to see if this had been answered before I'm really sure it hasn't
> So about the campsite villager rewards, when I amiibo invite a villager to my campsite for the sole purpose of trying to obtain new DIYs, when I craft the item a villager wants the reward they give me seems to always be a new item not in my catalog(unless I'm mistaken and they gave me an item I already had but I don't remember that) Is the reward they give you random or is it guaranteed to be something not in your catalog(provided yours isn't complete)


???


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> ???


Its random of whatever DIY they give you and it usually depends on their personality of what type of DIY you are getting when you invite them to your campsite.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its random of whatever DIY they give you and it usually depends on their personality of what type of DIY you are getting when you invite them to your campsite.


I was asking about the items they give you if you craft them the DIY they wanted.


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> I was asking about the items they give you if you craft them the DIY they wanted.


Oh okay about that. Well there is no easy answer. its just "RNG". Sometimes they give you clothing and other times they give you new items. I mean it is a cool way to fill out your catalog and I did hear that they sometimes give you some of the new items that was added with the 2.0 update.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> Oh okay about that. Well there is no easy answer. its just "RNG". Sometimes they give you clothing and other times they give you new items. I mean it is a cool way to fill out your catalog and I did hear that they sometimes give you some of the new items that was added with the 2.0 update.


Okay Thank you, if it's just RNG then I guess inviting daily amiibo campers is not a sure-fire way to catalog clothing I don't have, oh well.


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> Okay Thank you, if it's just RNG then I guess inviting daily amiibo campers is not a sure-fire way to catalog clothing I don't have, oh well.


Yeah everything in this game is RNG these days so good luck trying to complete your catalog.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

wildworldtraveller said:


> Is there a strategy to unlock *all* items in Happy Home Paradise? I understand the more homes you design, the more items in the catalogue you get. Is there anything you should pay attention to when choosing the next vacation home to design?
> 
> Does Blathers trivia appear anywhere else in the game? I missed quite a bit in the beginning since I did not know that he will only tell you something if you hand in donations one by one. The major leftover wish (except for larger rooms) I have for this game is walking through the museum and reading more about the fish, insects and dinosaurs.
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to finish the main HHP quest and wait one day to get this feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is after designing 30 vacation homes and the apparel store.


There's not really a strategy for getting specific items, so I would just try to choose the villagers that you think might come with the furniture you are looking for. 

If you catch another of the species you want to learn about, you can go to Blathers and select "Tell me about this!". Then show him the desired species and he will give you the details and return if already donated.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Can the villagers on your DLC island be invited to the home island through amiibo?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Can you catch bugs you haven't caught before on Kapp'n's Boat Tour Islands? (more specifically, the Golden Stag/Horned Atlas/Horned Hercules?)


----------



## TheDuke55

Does anyone know if there's a furniture piece that looks sort of like the museum plaque from NewLeaf?






That sign to the right. My museum is a bit spare for NH and I want to add some things, including a sign that might look similar to the NL one. Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Raw-Beef

Hey everybody,


My name is Pete and i am a returning player who sadly had to start all over i have having a hard time getting back onto the swing of these and am looking for help/assistance. I currently am trying to get myself a cherry, orange, and an apple tree but have had no luck i try to use my nook miles to fly to other islands just to find more pears which is my native fruit lol spent over 40000 miles in search of fruits or even vegetables but am at a loss. Is the only way to get more fruits and vegetables? Or can i only get them from another user? Would u possibly like to become animal crossing friends? And help a brother out if so id greatly appreciate any time or assistance you are willing to give. I play usually after 10pm cst because i am a second shifter so it makes it hard to find others to play or share resources with if your interested or just have some answer please leave a comment below. If you wanna become friends please message me anytime for my switch/animal crossing info my snapchat is also alejandroparks if u perfer that form of communication.


Thanks again,
Pete from the hiddenleaf lol


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Mr-Raw-Beef said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> 
> My name is Pete and i am a returning player who sadly had to start all over i have having a hard time getting back onto the swing of these and am looking for help/assistance. I currently am trying to get myself a cherry, orange, and an apple tree but have had no luck i try to use my nook miles to fly to other islands just to find more pears which is my native fruit lol spent over 40000 miles in search of fruits or even vegetables but am at a loss. Is the only way to get more fruits and vegetables? Or can i only get them from another user? Would u possibly like to become animal crossing friends? And help a brother out if so id greatly appreciate any time or assistance you are willing to give. I play usually after 10pm cst because i am a second shifter so it makes it hard to find others to play or share resources with if your interested or just have some answer please leave a comment below. If you wanna become friends please message me anytime for my switch/animal crossing info my snapchat is also alejandroparks if u perfer that form of communication.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Pete from the hiddenleaf lol


Sorry to hear you had to start over!! The same thing happened to me about a month ago. I was really sad at first, but for me it was actually kind of nice to have a fresh start and make my island even better the second time.  Also- you will only be able to get one other type of fruit through Nook Miles islands. For example, I had cherries my first time and was unable to get anything other than cherries and pears with Nook Miles islands. You can only get vegetables through Leif in Harv's Plaza or Kapp'n's islands, both of which unlock at 3 stars. Sadly I'm not allowed to interact with others that I don't know in the game, but there are a lot of people on this forum who I'm sure would be happy to help. Wishing you the best in starting your new island!


----------



## Mr-Raw-Beef

Thanks for the response the nook ticket advice is really gonna save me in the long run but def hard to get back to where i was but ill enjoy my journey thanks again


----------



## BrokenSanity

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> Can the villagers on your DLC island be invited to the home island through amiibo?


You mean if they already are on the DLC island and then you try and invite them to your main island with their amiibo? Yes you can.


----------



## Red Cat

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Can you catch bugs you haven't caught before on Kapp'n's Boat Tour Islands? (more specifically, the Golden Stag/Horned Atlas/Horned Hercules?)


You can catch most bugs that spawn during the season/time of the Kapp'n island you are on including all of the tree beetles. Note that for them to spawn, it has to actually be a summer island (if your main island is in winter right now, it's only a summer island if it's the summer shell island; any regular island is still a winter island even if the grass is green). There are restrictions on which seasonal islands Kapp'n can take you to if your character has existed for less than a year, but once you arrive on an island you can find any bug that can spawn during that season even if you haven't caught the bug yet.


----------



## mermaidshelf

TheDuke55 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a furniture piece that looks sort of like the museum plaque from NewLeaf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sign to the right. My museum is a bit spare for NH and I want to add some things, including a sign that might look similar to the NL one. Thanks!


There is a poster stand item that looks like this:



Not quite the same but it does have museum related images as presets and you could customize it too.

There's also a Standing shop sign, Standing electric sign, Simple panel, Short simple panel, and Wide display stand that are marginally similar but nowhere near as close as the poster stand, which itself isn't that close.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2022

Anyone have any concrete tips for completing the Smile Isle Nook Miles Achievement quickly (or at least quicker than the rate I'm going)? I'm hitting about 3 per hour, on average. I've read several theories and did my own testing. There's a common theory that there can be 2 requests per hour; this is not true. I've done 5 requests within the same hour before. There's another theory that there can only be 1 request open at any given time (excluding ping requests, thought bubble requests, sick villagers, treasure hunts which are separate). This, I believe, is true. In fact, if you do a delivery request, you need to go back to the person who gave you the item to deliver and talk to them for the request to close (and make the completed noise) and the next request to start. This same theory stated that the requests are unlimited and that you must talk to villagers 5 times and there is no cool down. I'm not sure about this because I've had times where I finished a request, talked to all my villagers 5 times and still not gotten the next request. I've read another poster say that they've gotten the request after talking to the villager 7 times. I don't count the dialog when they're fishing or snoozing, etc. (basically any dialog that doesn't give you the 2 options to continue talking or end the convo). I think I should start testing this but I worry about hitting the threshold for talking and having the villagers enter the cool down period and it's already so tedious to do 5. Restarting resets who has the request and also the cool down for talking. I have found that when villagers ask to hang out at your house (or at their house) counts towards the Smile Isle achievement but selling bugs, fish, furniture or clothing from your pockets when they ask does not. I've gotten requests from villagers who were visiting another villager's home before but I have not gotten requests from the HOST when another villager is visiting. I read an someone was able to get 6-10 requests per hour but the post was from months ago, before the update and I wonder if they nerfed the rate or if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Bluelady

Does anyone know how many turnips I would have to buy in order to get Daisy Mae's 2.0 recipes?


----------



## mermaidshelf

Bluelady said:


> Does anyone know how many turnips I would have to buy in order to get Daisy Mae's 2.0 recipes?


From Inverse: "Some players suggest buying at least 100 turnips to get a recipe, but others have still received recipes after buying 20 turnips. In other words, if you want to be safe, you’ll want to buy around 10 bundles of 10 turnips each to get a recipe from Daisy Mae."

I buy 100 each time and I've been able to get all the recipes each consecutive week.


----------



## Bluelady

mermaidshelf said:


> From Inverse: "Some players suggest buying at least 100 turnips to get a recipe, but others have still received recipes after buying 20 turnips. In other words, if you want to be safe, you’ll want to buy around 10 bundles of 10 turnips each to get a recipe from Daisy Mae."
> 
> I buy 100 each time and I've been able to get all the recipes each consecutive week.


Just saw your post.  Thanks!


----------



## MostlyClueless

Has anybody put together a list of which furniture items you can put multiples of side by side and there's not a gap between them? So like you can like them up to make a counter? I am trying to find a good "bar" for my cocktail lounge project, but so far I'm only found the diner counter table, which doesn't have quite the vibe I'm looking for. But all the other tables etc. I've found so far leave a gap.


----------



## robinisms

Hello! I'm resetting after not playing since shortly after release. Was there any permanently missable items or anything since the game came out?


----------



## BakaRina

robinisms said:


> Hello! I'm resetting after not playing since shortly after release. Was there any permanently missable items or anything since the game came out?


Nope. Nothing is permanently missable in the game.


----------



## Bluelady

Do the glowing moss multiply like weeds when you plant them on your island?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluelady said:


> Do the glowing moss multiply like weeds when you plant them on your island?



Moss doesn't spread or grow like weeds do.


----------



## Smolcutie

Hi, um i just got a 12 month Nintendo subscription and i just wanna know what thread i could possibly post on to like invite people to my island? Also is there a thread for trading or selling villagers for like bells or fruit? ( i need peaches, cherries and apples) cause I've got three villagers that i wouldn't mind if they left ( Derwin, Tipper and Truffles) but like i don't really know how trading works with villagers....so yeah...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Smolcutie said:


> Hi, um i just got a 12 month Nintendo subscription and i just wanna know what thread i could possibly post on to like invite people to my island? Also is there a thread for trading or selling villagers for like bells or fruit? ( i need peaches, cherries and apples) cause I've got three villagers that i wouldn't mind if they left ( Derwin, Tipper and Truffles) but like i don't really know how trading works with villagers....so yeah...



Inviting people in general is done in The Airport board. You can just make your own thread.

Anything to do with villager trading is done in New Neighbor Network. But if you just want the Fruit, feel free to PM me whenever, and I'll give you some Peaches/Cherries/Apples for free~


----------



## Smolcutie

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Inviting people in general is done in The Airport board. You can just make your own thread.
> 
> Anything to do with villager trading is done in New Neighbor Network. But if you just want the Fruit, feel free to PM me whenever, and I'll give you some Peaches/Cherries/Apples for free~


I would very much like to take you up on the free fruit i need. Couldn't find a way to Pm you when i went to your page tho


----------



## Bekaa

OK. So, I just reset my island and I’m at the point where I’m setting up plots for those last 4 villagers to start coming. Can I invite a new villager from another players island to fill one of those spots?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bekaa said:


> OK. So, I just reset my island and I’m at the point where I’m setting up plots for those last 4 villagers to start coming. Can I invite a new villager from another players island to fill one of those spots?



Yep! After you get your first Smug villager from the campsite, you're free to invite any villager you want, including those moving out from other islands.


----------



## Bekaa

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yep! After you get your first Smug villager from the campsite, you're free to invite any villager you want, including those moving out from other islands.


Awesome!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Is there anyway to stop getting duplicate DIYS, I am asking this because this is the fifth time this week I keep getting the Vine Outfit and its driving me crazy.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

VanitasFan26 said:


> Is there anyway to stop getting duplicate DIYS, I am asking this because this is the fifth time this week I keep getting the Vine Outfit and its driving me crazy.


Nope… it drives everyone crazy though, you’re not alone


----------



## VanitasFan26

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> Nope… it drives everyone crazy though, you’re not alone


(sigh) if only they made it easier to get DIYS in this game this would not be such a problem.


----------



## Alaina

I’m wondering about a friend’s villagers wearing a custom pro design I put on display in her Able Sisters’ shop.

One, does it take a certain amount of time before they start to wear it? It seems like there was a delay before mine started wearing the hat a friend put on display in mine.

Two, if it’s a shortsleeved shirt pro pattern I made, are they not going to wear it in the winter?

Three, do they only wear it as the type of shirt I designed it as or do they ever wear the pattern as say, a tank, sweater, hat etc.?


----------



## Ciary

did anyone ever figure out what the limits are for a pond to be a pond (and not a river)?
I know it having a waterfall or being connected to the ocean are 2 things that make it a river. Buteven when making a long strip of water not connected to anything it is considered a river.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Ciary said:


> did anyone ever figure out what the limits are for a pond to be a pond (and not a river)?
> I know it having a waterfall or being connected to the ocean are 2 things that make it a river. Buteven when making a long strip of water not connected to anything it is considered a river.


Yes, I believe that if it's long and narrow it's considered a river even if it's not connected to a waterfall or the ocean. Sorry not sure the exact dimensions though.


----------



## PacV

Can anyone please tell me how do i unlock the Roost?

I have 2.0 install and finish the main story, still Blathers don't ask to look for Brewster.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## BrokenSanity

PacV said:


> Can anyone please tell me how do i unlock the Roost?
> 
> I have 2.0 install and finish the main story, still Blathers don't ask to look for Brewster.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


Talk to Blathers before going on Kapp'ns boat tour and Blathers will talk about how he misses Brewster and ask you to look for him, _then _go on a boat tour, also you need to do this on the President Rep character, I did this on my character and I'm not the President Rep of the island so that's why it wasn't working for me.


----------



## PacV

BrokenSanity said:


> Talk to Blathers before going on Kapp'ns boat tour and Blathers will talk about how he misses Brewster and ask you to look for him, _then _go on a boat tour, also you need to do this on the President Rep character, I did this on my character and I'm not the President Rep of the island so that's why it wasn't working for me.



Thanks for this answer but... I already do that and with the President Rep but still no ask for Brewster. Any idea what else can i do?


----------



## BrokenSanity

PacV said:


> Thanks for this answer but... I already do that and with the President Rep but still no ask for Brewster. Any idea what else can i do?


Weird, you completed the main story so I'm assuming you already met the requirements?
You need to upgrade the museum to the art wing
You need to have KK Slider Unlocked
You need to donate at least one bug, one fish, one fossil and and one piece of art
You need to do this when it's NOT National museum day(when Blathers does that stamp race thing in May or whatever)
You need to do this alone, when your NOT playing in co-op mode and when there is NO visitors at your island
I can't figure out what your doing wrong


----------



## PacV

BrokenSanity said:


> Weird, you completed the main story so I'm assuming you already met the requirements?
> You need to upgrade the museum to the art wing
> You need to have KK Slider Unlocked
> You need to donate at least one bug, one fish, one fossil and and one piece of art
> You need to do this when it's NOT National museum day(when Blathers does that stamp race thing in May or whatever)
> You need to do this alone, when your NOT playing in co-op mode and when there is NO visitors at your island
> I can't figure out what your doing wrong



It seems you need a 3 star rating and after i finish the main story i plain my island and take out every item of it.

Well, i'll get it with the time. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## Bluebellie

I realized I posted on the wrong thread, so I’m posting this question again.

Does the ground hole that has the bells in it appear on the same location each day? I’m trying to grow a rock on that same location ( I know it’s possible since a rock has grown there before but was shattered).

Now everyday I turn the game one and check, there is always the glowing hole on the ground. Same spot everyday.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Bluebellie said:


> I realized I posted on the wrong thread, so I’m posting this question again.
> 
> Does the ground hole that has the bells in it appear on the same location each day? I’m trying to grow a rock on that same location ( I know it’s possible since a rock has grown there before but was shattered).
> 
> Now everyday I turn the game one and check, there is always the glowing hole on the ground. Same spot everyday.


That’s strange, for me it moves every day. Could be a glitch of some sort?


----------



## Bluebellie

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> That’s strange, for me it moves every day. Could be a glitch of some sort?


Yeah I’m not sure what’s wrong. It’s just showing up on the same spot everyday.


----------



## Smolcutie

Hi, i purchased the dlc and I've gotten 30 vacation homes built...and now i can redesign houses on my island...soooo is it possible for me to add second floors to those homes or no? And if so how?


----------



## S.J.

Smolcutie said:


> Hi, i purchased the dlc and I've gotten 30 vacation homes built...and now i can redesign houses on my island...soooo is it possible for me to add second floors to those homes or no? And if so how?



Hi! If you're wondering whether you can go back to your home island and add second floors to your villagers houses, then no, unfortunately not! 

You will be able to redesign their spaces with any furniture you've catalogued, but unfortunately you won't be able to change the size of rooms or add additional rooms. Hope that helps!


----------



## Smolcutie

S.J. said:


> Hi! If you're wondering whether you can go back to your home island and add second floors to your villagers houses, then no, unfortunately not!
> 
> You will be able to redesign their spaces with any furniture you've catalogued, but unfortunately you won't be able to change the size of rooms or add additional rooms. Hope that helps!


Very helpful, thank you ^_^


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

S.J. said:


> Hi! If you're wondering whether you can go back to your home island and add second floors to your villagers houses, then no, unfortunately not!
> 
> You will be able to redesign their spaces with any furniture you've catalogued, but unfortunately you won't be able to change the size of rooms or add additional rooms. Hope that helps!


Actually I think you can. I have done 30+ homes and remodeled most of them, and I was always able to add a second floor.


----------



## S.J.

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> Actually I think you can. I have done 30+ homes and remodeled most of them, and I was always able to add a second floor.


After you have completed 30 HHP vacation homes, you unlock the ability to remodel villager homes on your own island. I think Smolcutie was asking about adding a second floor to villager homes on their own island, not on the Happy Home Paradise island. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Bluebellie

How many spaces are needed for a  line of ants?


----------



## Smolcutie

Hi, ( not sure if this is the right thread for this question....) Um i have Bam...and I've had him since day 1 and i would like to get someone else in his place. I have someone that wants him but i can't seem to get him to want to leave. I've read plenty of articles and discussions on the topic of what works best when trying to get a villager to move out...some people have said ignoring them, sending them mean letters (idk how...do i just say mean things to him in the letter?...idk if i would want to do that) or sending or gifting villagers trash works best ( like rotten turnips and old tires and stuff) buuuut other people have said constantly talking to a villager non stop works better...so which is it? Completely ignore him or annoy him to no end until he wants to leave?


----------



## Croconaw

Smolcutie said:


> Hi, ( not sure if this is the right thread for this question....) Um i have Bam...and I've had him since day 1 and i would like to get someone else in his place. I have someone that wants him but i can't seem to get him to want to leave. I've read plenty of articles and discussions on the topic of what works best when trying to get a villager to move out...some people have said ignoring them, sending them mean letters (idk how...do i just say mean things to him in the letter?...idk if i would want to do that) or sending or gifting villagers trash works best ( like rotten turnips and old tires and stuff) buuuut other people have said constantly talking to a villager non stop works better...so which is it? Completely ignore him or annoy him to no end until he wants to leave?


It’s pretty much just RNG. There are methods with time traveling to get him to leave. That, or you could use the Amiibo method, which is my personal favorite. This requires an Amiibo card, however. Treating them poorly or sending them rude letters doesn’t matter. It would just be a waste of your time.


----------



## Khaelis

Wasn't sure if this question would have been thread-worthy, because it can technically go here... but,

Since I am starting up my new island on March 1st and plan on playing it daily for (hopefully) a full year like I did when the game first released, I was considering making an island journal thread, but I'm not sure if I should or not. I'm creative, but not with writing. My writing skills are... atrocious, at best.

My creativity is more aligned with creating things (such as landscaping and house interior, etc), but I'm not sure if this would be worthy of making a thread for since the content would be rather lacking in most areas until I at the very least unlock terraforming. But at the same time, wanting to have things ready for the thread would likely make me rush landscaping, leaving me little to do later on.

I don't know if its just my brain focusing on the negatives, but I'm just having a hard time convincing myself. I know I could do daily updates of things going on, etc, but... eh.

Anyway, going to be away from the screen for a little bit, so excuse any slow replies. Feel free to DM me if you feel the reply to this might get too long.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay this maybe a weird question but is it possible to close your game if you get a Fortune from Katrina that you really don't want and reboot the game so you can get a different one? Kinda like what you did with the Campsite villager where they would choose someone by random but if you close the game they pick someone else.


----------



## Khaelis

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay this maybe a weird question but is it possible to close your game if you get a Fortune from Katrina that you really don't want and reboot the game so you can get a different one? Kinda like what you did with the Campsite villager where they would choose someone by random but if you close the game they pick someone else.



I think it might be determined for the day, unfortunately. I vaguely remember trying this and getting the same result a couple times in a row before moving on.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Khaelis said:


> I think it might be determined for the day, unfortunately. I vaguely remember trying this and getting the same result a couple times in a row before moving on.


Hmm so I guess its not possible. Guess I'll have to use additional users to get different fortunes.


----------



## Pyoopi

Khaelis said:


> Wasn't sure if this question would have been thread-worthy, because it can technically go here... but,
> 
> Since I am starting up my new island on March 1st and plan on playing it daily for (hopefully) a full year like I did when the game first released, I was considering making an island journal thread, but I'm not sure if I should or not. I'm creative, but not with writing. My writing skills are... atrocious, at best.
> 
> My creativity is more aligned with creating things (such as landscaping and house interior, etc), but I'm not sure if this would be worthy of making a thread for since the content would be rather lacking in most areas until I at the very least unlock terraforming. But at the same time, wanting to have things ready for the thread would likely make me rush landscaping, leaving me little to do later on.
> 
> I don't know if its just my brain focusing on the negatives, but I'm just having a hard time convincing myself. I know I could do daily updates of things going on, etc, but... eh.
> 
> Anyway, going to be away from the screen for a little bit, so excuse any slow replies. Feel free to DM me if you feel the reply to this might get too long.


I guess I would try to differentiate would the content fit within the screenshot thread for progression or you want a journal where you can look back on your progress. For example my island journal is just for my own entertainment. It's just a creative outlet for me similar to an art dump. The nice thing too is you can let it die and come back to it whenever you want. I was updating mine once a week and I dwindled to once a month to now whenever I feel like it.

There's no reason to apply pressure to yourself to get things out in a timely manner. It's just for yourself and you enjoying the journey of designing your island.


----------



## PacV

Hi.
A few days ago i plant a tree behind a tree so this one don't grow.

Stay that way for a few days and today it was a full grown tree? Anyone know why?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PacV said:


> Hi.
> A few days ago i plant a tree behind a tree so this one don't grow.
> 
> Stay that way for a few days and today it was a full grown tree? Anyone know why?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Are you using a fruit sapling? Only fruit saplings can be used to prevent tree growth (other saplings won't work).


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay this has been driving me crazy so I need to ask this question. How do you get wallpaper from talking to the villagers at the Resort? I talked to all of them who I did homes for and none of them gave me wallpaper. I've heard that its suppose to increase your rank but I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## PacV

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Are you using a fruit sapling? Only fruit saplings can be used to prevent tree growth (other saplings won't work).


Oh! That explain a lot then.

Thank you so much!


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay this has been driving me crazy so I need to ask this question. How do you get wallpaper from talking to the villagers at the Resort? I talked to all of them who I did homes for and none of them gave me wallpaper. I've heard that its suppose to increase your rank but I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


What designer rank do you have and did you spend at least 20 minutes decorating their home?


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> What designer rank do you have and did you spend at least 20 minutes decorating their home?


I forgot what it was but it the one where I got 15,000 Poki and it hasn't changed since then. I designed like 60 homes so far and maybe I was relying too much on the Room Sketch app to go so fast. Maybe I have to take it slow.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> I forgot what it was but it the one where I got 15,000 Poki and it hasn't changed since then. I designed like 60 homes so far and maybe I was relying too much on the Room Sketch app to go so fast. Maybe I have to take it slow.


I'm not exactly sure what the requirements for the wallpaper is but I am a superstar designer and I spend at least half an hour designing a villagers home. Sometimes when I talk to one of my clients they reward me with either wallpaper, flooring or a rug I put in their home.


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> I'm not exactly sure what the requirements for the wallpaper is but I am a superstar designer and I spend at least half an hour designing a villagers home. Sometimes when I talk to one of my clients they reward me with either wallpaper, flooring or a rug I put in their home.


its still not working for me. I tried all of my users and none them are working. I did research and I am not sure what is it that makes them give you wallpaper. Maybe it has something to do with the rank. I keep talking to them but they just keep saying how their "Vacation Home is great" and even when chatting with them didn't seem to work. Ugh this is driving me nuts!


----------



## angelcat621

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay this maybe a weird question but is it possible to close your game if you get a Fortune from Katrina that you really don't want and reboot the game so you can get a different one? Kinda like what you did with the Campsite villager where they would choose someone by random but if you close the game they pick someone else.



I know this is a bit late but I have save scummed Katrina many times to get the belongings fortune when I'm seasonal DIY hunting and don't want to break my slingshot. The fortune absolutely can change as long as you don't save afterward, although it may take a while to get a certain one. Also I don't think you can get the belongings fortune on event days or villager birthdays for some reason. (I wanted that fortune on Bug-Off for example but it wouldn't allow that one.)


----------



## Flicky

With these questions in mind, only one account has access to Nintendo Online-

Can other players on your island have the sound effects for their home, even if they've never been to HHP?
I've also read some people say that all players can use the Happy Home DLC so long as one player has it - is this true? Because my other two characters aren't getting any visit from Lottie.
If I give a souvenir chocolate box to a villager on an island I'm visiting, what happens? I've been noticing that I'm being given the option to hand them chocolates if I want to, but I don't know if they just say 'thanks' and leave it at that, or if I can meet up with them after I've returned to my own island.


----------



## roseflower

Hi, is the limit of items you can leave on the ground before it affects your town rating 10 or 15, does anyone know for sure?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Flicky said:


> With these questions in mind, only one account has access to Nintendo Online-
> 
> Can other players on your island have the sound effects for their home, even if they've never been to HHP?
> I've also read some people say that all players can use the Happy Home DLC so long as one player has it - is this true? Because my other two characters aren't getting any visit from Lottie.
> If I give a souvenir chocolate box to a villager on an island I'm visiting, what happens? I've been noticing that I'm being given the option to hand them chocolates if I want to, but I don't know if they just say 'thanks' and leave it at that, or if I can meet up with them after I've returned to my own island.


1. Well yeah if you don't have HHP you can still hear the sound effects in their home. 

2. Thats only true if you have a 3 star rating and K.K. Has visited your island it will trigger Lottie's visit and it does work with additional users but they would need to spend enough time on the island after being moved in. I am not sure if the new user has placed down their tent or if they paid off their first loan, but that is how I was able to trigger it the first time. 

3. Basically what happens is they go to the Resort and stay. You can make a vacation home for them but they just stay there, but when you go back to your island they are there. Its weird, but don't worry your villager still remains on your island despite going to the resort.


----------



## PacV

Are there any consequences for Time Travel regarding your relationship with your Villagers.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## AnxiousHalfling

pandapples said:


> Open for questions!


So I have one lot open because a villager is moving out. But my friend has been holding a villager on their island for me that is not yet in boxes. Can I still invite them to my island? If not is there a way to reserve or destroy the lot because I already have 9 other villagers.


----------



## BrokenSanity

AnxiousHalfling said:


> So I have one lot open because a villager is moving out. But my friend has been holding a villager on their island for me that is not yet in boxes. Can I still invite them to my island? If not is there a way to reserve or destroy the lot because I already have 9 other villagers.


No villagers can only move to your island if you have a open plot available or if you amiibo invite a villager even if you have 10 villagers you get to chose who you can kick out. If the villager your friend is holding onto isn't in boxes yet if one or both of you time travel you can time travel back to keep your plot open and your friend can use a time travel method to get them in boxes or if your friend has a amiibo they can use their amiibo as well. Please refer to this helpful guide of how to kick out villagers: https://yuexr.github.io/acnh/moveout.html


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PacV said:


> Are there any consequences for Time Travel regarding your relationship with your Villagers.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



Time traveling doesn't have any effect on your relationship with villagers.


----------



## PacV

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Time traveling doesn't have any effect on your relationship with villagers.



Great! Thank you so much for the answer!


----------



## Livia

I’m really confused about the process of moving residents to a different island. How do I move a secondary character (Not the resident rep) from my second island to my main island? I went into the settings with Nook and he wouldn’t let me move anyone because he said I can’t move someone who is linked to a Nintendo account. is there a way to unlink them so I can move them?

Also I want to eventually move this character back to my second island, but I’m temporarily moving them to my main island because I’m resetting the second island. Will I be able to move the same character twice? I hope this makes sense. 

Never mind. I found out how to do it, and it involves making nintendo accounts for my 2 other characters which I don't want to do. I love how my questions are almost always ignored and I end up figuring it out myself


----------



## Broccolo

Do villagers contribute to the cost of building a bridge?  I've donated 50,000 bells so far towards the cost of 198,000.


----------



## Burumun

Broccolo said:


> Do villagers contribute to the cost of building a bridge?  I've donated 50,000 bells so far towards the cost of 198,000.


They do, but not significantly - you'll only get around 300 Bells per day from villager contributions.


----------



## Bluebellie

Do message in a bottle show up in dream addresses? I just need to know if I should be planning where I would want one to be placed.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Bluebellie said:


> Do message in a bottle show up in dream addresses? I just need to know if I should be planning where I would want one to be placed.


From what I've seen they don't, sorry if this is incorrect but I haven't seen one before and I've been to quite a lot of dream addresses.


----------



## sock

Random problem I was wondering if anyone else has come across - my boyfriend has a retro stereo with a lot of K.K. music in it but for some reason the music isn't playing at all when it's placed in his house. The volume is up and a song is selected but nothing plays - and the song doesn't *stay* selected once you cancel out of the record player screen. If you take the stereo outside, however, music plays fine.

Anyone else come across this? I'm starting to think it's just a glitch.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Hi! Sorry if someone's asked this before, but if someone were to purchase a switch online membership for a brief time to download patterns and then not renew it, would they be able to keep the patterns they download, or would they get deleted when the membership ends? Does the same apply to uploaded dream addresses? Thanks!


----------



## Livia

Bagelbagon said:


> Hi! Sorry if someone's asked this before, but if someone were to purchase a switch online membership for a brief time to download patterns and then not renew it, would they be able to keep the patterns they download, or would they get deleted when the membership ends? Does the same apply to uploaded dream addresses? Thanks!


yes you keep the patterns, and I think also your dream address will remain.


----------



## Bluebellie

For those that have the ability to decorate the villagers houses on their island, I have a question. Is it the same process as happy home paradise where it give you a couple of items you HAVE to use, and a theme? Or de we have complete control?


----------



## S.J.

Bluebellie said:


> For those that have the ability to decorate the villagers houses on their island, I have a question. Is it the same process as happy home paradise where it give you a couple of items you HAVE to use, and a theme? Or de we have complete control?



For villager houses on your own island, there is no theme and no specific items that you _have_ to use! You have access to all the same items from the catalogue though!


----------



## Bluebellie

S.J. said:


> For villager houses on your own island, there is no theme and no specific items that you _have_ to use! You have access to all the same items from the catalogue though!


Thank you! That sounds great!


----------



## Smolcutie

( i hope this is the correct thread) hi, i have the dlc for new horizons and i have Octavian as my chef in my restaurant. I visit him once everyday to get a new recipe buuut he only gives me mushroom based recipes....sooo i guess what i wanna know is...do i need to change him out with someone else as my chef? Like are the recipes they give based on what villager is the chef or am i just get really unlucky  like I'm pretty sure i have all or most of the mushroom based food recipes now


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Smolcutie said:


> ( i hope this is the correct thread) hi, i have the dlc for new horizons and i have Octavian as my chef in my restaurant. I visit him once everyday to get a new recipe buuut he only gives me mushroom based recipes....sooo i guess what i wanna know is...do i need to change him out with someone else as my chef? Like are the recipes they give based on what villager is the chef or am i just get really unlucky  like I'm pretty sure i have all or most of the mushroom based food recipes now



The food DIYs aren't personality-dependent like the other DIYs, so you're just getting unlucky, unfortunately. He's just really craving mushrooms, I guess!


----------



## Smolcutie

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> The food DIYs aren't personality-dependent like the other DIYs, so you're just getting unlucky, unfortunately. He's just really craving mushrooms, I guess!


Oh ok  well I'll just keep trying


----------



## Bluebellie

Didn’t the carp on a cutting board used to flap around? Or was that in new leaf? My imagination?


----------



## TheDuke55

Bluebellie said:


> Didn’t the carp on a cutting board used to flap around? Or was that in new leaf? My imagination?


That was just a NL feature. Not going to lie, I thought it was cool. I know a few commented that it was inhumane, but I liked it. Was excited to try it out and a bit disappointed.

Does anyone know if there is a furniture piece like the barber pole in NH? The south pole item doesn't rotate, it's static. I assumed if I toggled it, it would start to animate, but it does not. Is there a furniture piece that kind of is pole like and has lights or rotates or just does something flashy?


----------



## Lumos

What furniture sets are available? Is it still possible to obtain Gracie's furniture with her not being in NH?  I was so sad to read she's not a vendor in NH, her set was one of my favourites


----------



## BrokenSanity

Lumos said:


> What furniture sets are available? Is it still possible to obtain Gracie's furniture with her not being in NH?  I was so sad to read she's not a vendor in NH, her set was one of my favourites


Hello!
Sorry but you can't get Gracie's furniture in New horizons 
I couldn't get an up-to-date list of the furniture sets in New Horizons since the 2.0 update added more but the furniture sets in New Horizons are:
Antique Set
Bamboo Set
Bear Set
Box Sofa Set
Boxing Ring Set
Bunny Day Set
Cardboard Set
Cherry-Blossom Set
Cute Set
Den Set
Diner Set
Flamingo Set
Flower Set
Frozen Set
Fruit Set
Garden Set
Golden Set
Imperial Set
Iron Set
Iron Garden Set
Ironwood Set
Lecture-Hall Set
Log Set
Mush Set
Natural Garden Set
Rattan Set
School Set
Shell Set
Space Set
Standee Set
Star Set 
Stone Set
Throwback Set
Wooden-Block Set
Wooden Set
Zodiac Set
I hope this is what you wanted! I hope you find this helpful sorry if this isn't the answer to your question.


----------



## Bluebellie

TheDuke55 said:


> That was just a NL feature. Not going to lie, I thought it was cool. I know a few commented that it was inhumane, but I liked it. Was excited to try it out and a bit disappointed.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a furniture piece like the barber pole in NH? The south pole item doesn't rotate, it's static. I assumed if I toggled it, it would start to animate, but it does not. Is there a furniture piece that kind of is pole like and has lights or rotates or just does something flashy?


That’s too bad. I thought it was pretty cool as well. I also haven’t seen anything like the barber pole. It would have been great to see it in new horizons, no other items I think compares to it or is similar.


----------



## Lumos

BrokenSanity said:


> Hello!
> Sorry but you can't get Gracie's furniture in New horizons
> I couldn't get an up-to-date list of the furniture sets in New Horizons since the 2.0 update added more but the furniture sets in New Horizons are:
> Antique Set
> Bamboo Set
> Bear Set
> Box Sofa Set
> Boxing Ring Set
> Bunny Day Set
> Cardboard Set
> Cherry-Blossom Set
> Cute Set
> Den Set
> Diner Set
> Flamingo Set
> Flower Set
> Frozen Set
> Fruit Set
> Garden Set
> Golden Set
> Imperial Set
> Iron Set
> Iron Garden Set
> Ironwood Set
> Lecture-Hall Set
> Log Set
> Mush Set
> Natural Garden Set
> Rattan Set
> School Set
> Shell Set
> Space Set
> Standee Set
> Star Set
> Stone Set
> Throwback Set
> Wooden-Block Set
> Wooden Set
> Zodiac Set
> I hope this is what you wanted! I hope you find this helpful sorry if this isn't the answer to your question.


Ahh I'm sad Gracie sets aren't available  But this list is perfect, thank you so much <3 I appreciate it!


----------



## Mathematicool

Hi! I have a question about decorating villager houses on your island. Can villagers still display gifts you give them if you remodel their house?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mathematicool said:


> Hi! I have a question about decorating villager houses on your island. Can villagers still display gifts you give them if you remodel their house?


Yes they can still display items in their home even after you remodel their home (it depends on if you gift them furniture items), but you can remove the item that you don't like seeing in their home by basically remodeling it again and the item will be gone. Or you can just talk to Isabelle and she can revert the Remodel process so that way your villager home goes back to its original interior if it gets too messy.


----------



## Mathematicool

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yes they can still display items in their home even after you remodel their home (it depends on if you gift them furniture items), but you can remove the item that you don't like seeing in their home by basically remodeling it again and the item will be gone. Or you can just talk to Isabelle and she can revert the Remodel process so that way your villager home goes back to its original interior if it gets too messy.


Awesome! Thank you so much! ^^


----------



## TheDuke55

Is there any sort of wall-mounted shelves that allow 1-tile furniture pieces to be displayed? And if not, is there a wall-mounted furniture piece/radio that plays K.K. songs?


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Is there any sort of wall-mounted shelves that allow 1-tile furniture pieces to be displayed? And if not, is there a wall-mounted furniture piece/radio that plays K.K. songs?


I'm sorry to say that there is no such item that can play K.K. songs that is wall mounted. The only thing that I found that is like wall mounted is that 1 tile is the Gyroids. Yeah I was surprised when I accidently put the gyroids on my wall and gotta be honest they look great.


----------



## Croconaw

Lumos said:


> Ahh I'm sad Gracie sets aren't available  But this list is perfect, thank you so much <3 I appreciate it!


I’m not sure if you’re interested in this, but there are sloppy items in New Horizons. It’s not the complete set like in New Leaf, but there are some sloppy items. It was personally my favorite set from New Leaf.


----------



## Lumos

Croconaw said:


> I’m not sure if you’re interested in this, but there are sloppy items in New Horizons. It’s not the complete set like in New Leaf, but there are some sloppy items. It was personally my favorite set from New Leaf.


I used to love the sloppy set! Thank you so much for letting me know, I had no idea  I really need to look into old sets and items from NL and see what's been brought into NH


----------



## VanitasFan26

Lumos said:


> I used to love the sloppy set! Thank you so much for letting me know, I had no idea  I really need to look into old sets and items from NL and see what's been brought into NH


Here's a tip. You can sometimes find the Sloppy Furniture in the Recycle Bin at Resident Services thats located on the left side.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

I got a question for Happy Home Paradise:  You know that you can place new villagers on islands that already have another villager on it (not talking about adding roommates, by the way)?  What happens to the previous villager?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Steampunk Mage said:


> I got a question for Happy Home Paradise:  You know that you can place new villagers on islands that already have another villager on it (not talking about adding roommates, by the way)?  What happens to the previous villager?


They remain there and you can still put more villagers in the same spot. They did this intentionally to make sure you keep adding more villagers to the resort.


----------



## Yoshisaur

It's been awhile since I played so I kinda forgot some time stuff. I let Marshall move out maybe a week ago and went on the next day and he was in boxes. Since it's been nearly a week has the spot already filled or will it be empty for a day or two of me logging on? I'll time travel back to the day after he was in boxes if my plot will be filled


----------



## VanitasFan26

Yoshisaur said:


> It's been awhile since I played so I kinda forgot some time stuff. I let Marshall move out maybe a week ago and went on the next day and he was in boxes. Since it's been nearly a week has the spot already filled or will it be empty for a day or two of me logging on? I'll time travel back to the day after he was in boxes if my plot will be filled


If you wait too long then the villager will be moved out of the island completely and the plot will be filled in by a random villager. After that there is no way to recover Marshal.

 Also its not recommend you time travel backwards because I remember a glitch where if you time travel backwards when a villager is in boxes and you allow another villager to move in it will mess up the home exterior where the game thinks that you still have your villager but its a different one. For example if Marshal's home was still there you would see a different name like say "Jay". He's not supposed to be there because the home doesn't belong to him.


----------



## Yoshisaur

VanitasFan26 said:


> If you wait too long then the villager will be moved out of the island completely and the plot will be filled in by a random villager. After that there is no way to recover Marshal.
> 
> Also its not recommend you time travel backwards because I remember a glitch where if you time travel backwards when a villager is in boxes and you allow another villager to move in it will mess up the home exterior where the game thinks that you still have your villager but its a different one. For example if Marshal's home was still there you would see a different name like say "Jay". He's not supposed to be there because the home doesn't belong to him.


Oh I don't care about errors I guess, I'm not trying to recover Marshall either, just was gonna Villager Hunt if it isn't too late  
Thanks for all the info. Hilarious about the glitch!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Yoshisaur said:


> Oh I don't care about errors I guess, I'm not trying to recover Marshall either, just was gonna Villager Hunt if it isn't too late
> Thanks for all the info. Hilarious about the glitch!


And also make sure the plot is empty and doesn't say "Sold" on it before you go villager hunting otherwise no villager will appear at Nook Mile Islands.


----------



## Broccolo

My island is at full capacity.  I have a campsite visitor today (Alfonso) who I would like to move in.  I won the mini game with them, and they agree to move, but Alfonso comes back from RS saying that someone has to move out before he can move in.  But the person RS suggests to move out is Raymond, and I don't want to lose him!  Is there a way I can nominate the person who I would like to leave?


----------



## xara

Broccolo said:


> My island is at full capacity.  I have a campsite visitor today (Alfonso) who I would like to move in.  I won the mini game with them, and they agree to move, but Alfonso comes back from RS saying that someone has to move out before he can move in.  But the person RS suggests to move out is Raymond, and I don't want to lose him!  Is there a way I can nominate the person who I would like to leave?


i’m afraid not. the villager that a campsite visitor says is thinking of leaving is always random, and the only way to change the name they chose is to quit the game before autosave kicks in. it sounds like you’re past that point now unfortunately, so alfonso will only continue to suggest he replace raymond. 

there’s no way to choose which villager a campsite visitor replaces, unless the campsite visitor is a villager you’ve invited via amiibo card.


----------



## Broccolo

xara said:


> i’m afraid not. the villager that a campsite visitor says is thinking of leaving is always random, and the only way to change the name they chose is to quit the game before autosave kicks in. it sounds like you’re past that point now unfortunately, so alfonso will only continue to suggest he replace raymond.
> 
> there’s no way to choose which villager a campsite visitor replaces, unless the campsite visitor is a villager you’ve invited via amiibo card.


Thank you.  That last bit is very useful to know.


----------



## HappyTails

Okay I am about to start focusing more on Happy Home Paradise and I have a question. Is it possible to design a house for EVERY villager in this game even if you don't have their Amiibo? (minus the special characters) So in otherwords, you can potentially make over 400 vacation homes?


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> Okay I am about to start focusing more on Happy Home Paradise and I have a question. Is it possible to design a house for EVERY villager in this game even if you don't have their Amiibo? (minus the special characters) So in otherwords, you can potentially make over 400 vacation homes?


Yes you can design every villager home in Happy Home Paradise even the Sanrio Villagers (but you still need to get their amiibo card because they won't show up normally at the beach). I haven't seen what happens when you make all the villager vacation homes since its a rare thing to do.


----------



## HappyTails

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yes you can design every villager home in Happy Home Paradise even the Sanrio Villagers (but you still need to get their amiibo card because they won't show up normally at the beach). I haven't seen what happens when you make all the villager vacation homes since its a rare thing to do.



Ah, that will be a good goal to try. I have the Sanrio cards but only one villager (Chelsea) is actually living on my island. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Bluebellie

What is the size of the teacup ride?


----------



## BrokenSanity

Bluebellie said:


> What is the size of the teacup ride?


I'm pretty sure it's 3x3
Just trying to make a guess, sorry if this is incorrect.


----------



## Bluebellie

Which k.k songs seems to go more with a carnival/ circus theme?

If there’s one that’s more mysterious than happy, even better.


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> Which k.k songs seems to go more with a carnival/ circus theme?
> 
> If there’s one that’s more mysterious than happy, even better.


i wouldn’t really consider either of them to be mysterious-sounding, but k.k. parade and animal city were the first two songs i thought of.


----------



## Croconaw

Bluebellie said:


> Which k.k songs seems to go more with a carnival/ circus theme?
> 
> If there’s one that’s more mysterious than happy, even better.


K.K. Mambo was my first thought.


----------



## Bluebellie

Croconaw said:


> K.K. Mambo was my first thought.





xara said:


> i wouldn’t really consider either of them to be mysterious-sounding, but k.k. parade and animal city were the first two songs i thought of.


Thank you both! I’ll give them a try!


----------



## BoundSys

I have a villager I want to keep but bc I got them so early they don't have their normal home... if I asked to move them to someone else's island then back to mine would it fix their home and keep the friendship?


----------



## tiffanistarr

BoundSys said:


> I have a villager I want to keep but bc I got them so early they don't have their normal home... if I asked to move them to someone else's island then back to mine would it fix their home and keep the friendship?


I would think so, I feel like it would be very time consuming. I believe since the villager won’t technically be a starter village anymore they would have their regular home, but im not 100% confident. Do you have the HHP dlc? if so you can change villager houses!


----------



## VanitasFan26

BoundSys said:


> I have a villager I want to keep but bc I got them so early they don't have their normal home... if I asked to move them to someone else's island then back to mine would it fix their home and keep the friendship?


From what I tested with the villagers since I own a 2nd island yes they do keep the friendship if you decide that you want them back, but it has to be from your island that you moved out from. If its from someone else's island then it won't work and they don't keep their friendship. If you had Happy Home Paradise DLC and completed most of it you would unlock a feature where you can tell Isabelle to change the way their home looks so that way it goes back to its original interior. 

To clarify if you somehow get your villager back from someone else and they somehow have a different interior it means that they got gifted a lot of items and the way to get rid of those said items is to talk to Isabelle and to undo their interior, but this only works if you own the Happy Home Paradise DLC and have completed the main story of it.


----------



## BoundSys

Another q: When I first started playing I could only use nmts to find three villagers a day. How do people spend hundreds to villager hunt when the plot usually autofills after a day? Was it recently patched or smth?


----------



## VanitasFan26

BoundSys said:


> Another q: When I first started playing I could only use nmts to find three villagers a day. How do people spend hundreds to villager hunt when the plot usually autofills after a day? Was it recently patched or smth?


This only works when you're playing at beginning of the game, usually day one when the airport is opened up. You can use your Nook Mile Ticket to find the 3 villagers you want for your island. Its important to note that you can only get the starter personalities of the villagers you see (Normal, Peppy, and Lazy ). Its not patched it still works since I recently restarted my 2nd island and the only reason why I was able to use so much Nook Mile Tickets was that I transferred the tickets with my other user on the main island that dropped it for me to use.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

VanitasFan26 said:


> This only works when you're playing at beginning of the game, usually day one when the airport is opened up. You can use your Nook Mile Ticket to find the 3 villagers you want for your island. Its important to note that you can only get the starter personalities of the villagers you see (Normal, Peppy, and Lazy ). Its not patched it still works since I recently restarted my 2nd island and the only reason why I was able to use so much Nook Mile Tickets was that I transferred the tickets with my other user on the main island that dropped it for me to use.



I will add to this just to say - for all plots but the first 3 you can only invite one villager per day.

And the way people spend hundreds or even 1000s of nmt on their villager hunts is generally that they time travel so that the day never turns to the next day (which happens at 5 am). By staying on the same day in game, they can continue to island hop for days irl without risking the plot filling.


----------



## Bluebellie

Can you see customized villager houses on dream addresses? Or do they convert back to their originals?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> Can you see customized villager houses on dream addresses? Or do they convert back to their originals?


Yes you can see their customized villager homes on the dream address I just, saw my old island in the dream and I saw all of the remodels I did for the villager homes.


----------



## Bluebellie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yes you can see their customized villager homes on the dream address I just, saw my old island in the dream and I saw all of the remodels I did for the villager homes.


That is great! Thank you so much for verifying! Do you know if you gift them clothing if the new clothes show in the dreams? Or does it revert back to the default?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> That is great! Thank you so much for verifying! Do you know if you gift them clothing if the new clothes show in the dreams? Or does it revert back to the default?


I don't know about clothing. The way villager wear their clothes is random. Sometimes they may wear the custom clothes that was in the able sisters shop, but sometimes they may wear clothing that the person gift to them. I don't know much about that, but I will say and this is a warning. The Dream Address doesn't save your wand outfits.


----------



## Bluebellie

VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't know about clothing. The way villager wear their clothes is random. Sometimes they may wear the custom clothes that was in the able sisters shop, but sometimes they may wear clothing that the person gift to them. I don't know much about that, but I will say and this is a warning. The Dream Address doesn't save your wand outfits.


Alright thank you! I don’t worry too much about the wand outfits. I wear the same outfit all the time. Just one outfit


----------



## Bluebellie

Do the glowing moss and vines grow back from the Vacation home island if I pick them up?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Bluebellie said:


> Do the glowing moss and vines grow back from the Vacation home island if I pick them up?


Yep!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> Do the glowing moss and vines grow back from the Vacation home island if I pick them up?


Yes they do and it takes like 5 days for them to be fully grown back.


----------



## Bluebellie

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> Yep!





VanitasFan26 said:


> Yes they do and it takes like 5 days for them to be fully grown back.


Great thank you! I’ll be going to pluck them all out now


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I have a question that has to do with Happy Home Paradise. Can you use Souvenir Cookies to invite a villager from your island as a roommate for a villager that is living at the resort?


----------



## Bluebellie

I updated the passport of one of my characters and it still shows the old picture on the online Nintendo switch app where the  animal crossing new horizons app shows the passport. I don’t know how to get it to change and be the same as the in game ones. All the other characters I changed and they show just fine. Anyone know how to get it to work?



Spoiler










I was kind of hoping to have them all matching. It shows fine in the game, but  on the app it only shows the old one.



Edit: I got it to work! The app won’t update it until you try to go through the whole dodo dialogue and agree to the online rules, etc.


----------



## Bluebellie

Can people see your character or second character’s passport when visiting dream addresses?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Bluebellie said:


> I updated the passport of one of my characters and it still shows the old picture on the online Nintendo switch app where the  animal crossing new horizons app shows the passport. I don’t know how to get it to change and be the same as the in game ones. All the other characters I changed and they show just fine. Anyone know how to get it to work?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 441111
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of hoping to have them all matching. It shows fine in the game, but  on the app it only shows the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I got it to work! The app won’t update it until you try to go through the whole dodo dialogue and agree to the online rules, etc.


i don’t have an answer to the question but i love that someone on your island is names Mildew


----------



## Bluebellie

tiffanistarr said:


> i don’t have an answer to the question but i love that someone on your island is names Mildew


I’m so glad to hear you like the name!
I’ve been wanting to add a 5th character to my island for a while, and I struggled a lot with the names. I’ve deleted about 3 already and kept restarting the characters, until Mildew finally stuck. I wanted to have all my characters have either gothic or negative names that start with the letter “M.”


----------



## Sophie23

Hey, if I we’re to start again on ACNH would others still be able to use my Dream Address? (For my old Island) I only have one Switch


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sophie23 said:


> Hey, if I we’re to start again on ACNH would others still be able to use my Dream Address? (For my old Island) I only have one Switch


It will still be there for amount of time before it actually gets taken off I am not sure how long though.


----------



## Sophie23

VanitasFan26 said:


> It will still be there for amount of time before it actually gets taken off I am not sure how long though.


Oh okay thanks well I’m  gonna try and stick with my island because there’s still stuff I need to collect


----------



## SarahsNY

Hey everyone, I had a question about restarting an island.

My sibling is planning on restarting their island, and they have a bunch of stuff they want to move. I know you can’t move island representatives, but if they made a side character hold all of their stuff in home storage, would that move with the side character?

Sorry if I worded that strangely! It’s just that using one character to hold everything seems easier than them going back and forth dropping stuff off at my island. Thanks for any help!


----------



## VanitasFan26

SarahsNY said:


> Hey everyone, I had a question about restarting an island.
> 
> My sibling is planning on restarting their island, and they have a bunch of stuff they want to move. I know you can’t move island representatives, but if they made a side character hold all of their stuff in home storage, would that move with the side character?
> 
> Sorry if I worded that strangely! It’s just that using one character to hold everything seems easier than them going back and forth dropping stuff off at my island. Thanks for any help!


I am pleased to say that yes a side character (Regular Resident) can move off the island and they can carry all of their stuff with them, including all the DIYS learned, Achievements, Progress of the Happy Home Paradise DLC, and of course the Island Designer App (along with all the apps) so if they move to a new island as the new Resident Representative then they can start terraforming right off the bat. 

Also yes their home does get carried over and all the upgrades and storage are still there. This will only work if you have a 2nd switch and 2nd copy of the game in order to do the transfer.


----------



## piske

Did inviting villagers via amiibo change? Today is the 3rd time I’ve invited Scoot and I’ve made his item request each time and he’s still saying he won’t move and to ask him to visit again. Can’t figure out what I’m doing wrong :\


----------



## VanitasFan26

piske said:


> Did inviting villagers via amiibo change? Today is the 3rd time I’ve invited Scoot and I’ve made his item request each time and he’s still saying he won’t move and to ask him to visit again. Can’t figure out what I’m doing wrong :\


Do you have 10 villagers living on your island? If you don't then you have to place down a home plot by talking to Tom Nook and then they will be convinced to move in.


----------



## piske

VanitasFan26 said:


> Do you have 10 villagers living on your island? If you don't then you have to place down a home plot by talking to Tom Nook and then they will be convinced to move in.


Oh, so we can’t replace a villager if we have less than 10. Bummer. I like having only 8 villagers ;u; Thanks for the answer ^^


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

More of a How did this happen question…

I restarted Shin Jidai and when I went to place my tent on the beach there were weeds on the beach. (Please note that I couldnt pick anything up yet) So I am wondering if this was rare…a bug…or what?


----------



## Bluebellie

Do the villagers change the kitchen and diy at the same spot? For the houses we change, let’s say I build a kitchen but not a diy spot. Will they replace the kitchen with the diy station? Or will they replace any other item?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> Do the villagers change the kitchen and diy at the same spot? For the houses we change, let’s say I build a kitchen but not a diy spot. Will they replace the kitchen with the diy station? Or will they replace any other item?


Well kinda yes, but if you place both a DIY bench and Kitchen Stove but keep them separate then it won't disappear, but if you only have one of them then yeah it will get replaced.


----------



## Bluebellie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Well kinda yes, but if you place both a DIY bench and Kitchen Stove but keep them separate then it won't disappear, but if you only have one of them then yeah it will get replaced.


Yeah I built this nice house but it’s not working with both the diy and kitchen. Ideally I would love to just have the kitchen. If I place the kitchen, and the villager decides it’s crafting time, will they just replace the kitchen with a diy station. Or will they replace any item. I’m ok if they replace the kitchen with a diy station, but I wouldn’t like if they replace the other items. Is any item up for grabs?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> Yeah I built this nice house but it’s not working with both the diy and kitchen. Ideally I would love to just have the kitchen. If I place the kitchen, and the villager decides it’s crafting time, will they just replace the kitchen with a diy station. Or will they replace any item. I’m ok if they replace the kitchen with a diy station, but I wouldn’t like if they replace the other items. Is any item up for grabs?


Its hard to say because I am not sure how the game knows if a villager doesn't have a DIY crafting bench or sometimes it gets confused. Like one time I saw a Simple DIY Workbench in Murphy's home and I was like "Thats not suppose to be there" So I had to do is remodel his home and give him both a DIY workbench and a System Kitchen. It did fix it.

To answer your question it does seem to replace any random item that doesn't have a DIY workbench or Kitchen item. Another example is that Shino has a System Kitchen that I put for her, but I didn't give a DIY workbench, so what happened was it replaced one of the items I put for her which was the Imperial Chest and she was crafting in place of where it was. Not gonna lie it sounds a bit confusing when I discovered it myself. The thing is they items have to be separate from each other because if its next to one another then it won't work.


----------



## Bluebellie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its hard to say because I am not sure how the game knows if a villager doesn't have a DIY crafting bench or sometimes it gets confused. Like one time I saw a Simple DIY Workbench in Murphy's home and I was like "Thats not suppose to be there" So I had to do is remodel his home and give him both a DIY workbench and a System Kitchen. It did fix it.
> 
> To answer your question it does seem to replace any random item that doesn't have a DIY workbench or Kitchen item. Another example is that Shino has a System Kitchen that I put for her, but I didn't give a DIY workbench, so what happened was it replaced one of the items I put for her which was the Imperial Chest and she was crafting in place of where it was. Not gonna lie it sounds a bit confusing when I discovered it myself. The thing is they items have to be separate from each other because if its next to one another then it won't work.


Oh thanks for checking! I guess I do have to put a kitchen and a diy station then. I have to see what I’ll do.


----------



## Zephon

I have question about shooting stars.  If other people come to my island when shooting stars are happening can they wish on them?


----------



## Burumun

Zephon said:


> I have question about shooting stars.  If other people come to my island when shooting stars are happening can they wish on them?


Yep! You'll also get extra star fragments from it.


----------



## Zephon

Thank you Burumun.


----------



## Lanstar

Is it possible to remove plots entirely after a villager moves out from one? I'd love to design an island that has fewer than 10 villagers.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Lanstar said:


> Is it possible to remove plots entirely after a villager moves out from one? I'd love to design an island that has fewer than 10 villagers.


I'm very sorry to say that no its not possible. Once you place down a home plot you cannot pick it up ever again. Technically you can have 8 villagers living on your island and still get a 5 star rating (if you restart), but then that will prevent you from inviting villagers from the campsite unless you put down a home plot.


----------



## Bluebellie

Villagers don’t craft or cook during dreams right?


----------



## ivorystar

Bluebellie said:


> Villagers don’t craft or cook during dreams right?


nope! you can't bring them back even if they do because it's just a "dream" after all


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> Villagers don’t craft or cook during dreams right?


No they don't and even if they did you cannot take it back with you because like the other user said "its a dream"


----------



## Bluebellie

VanitasFan26 said:


> No they don't and even if they did you cannot take it back with you because like the other user said "its a dream"





ivorystar said:


> nope! you can't bring them back even if they do because it's just a "dream" after all


Great! I’m glad. I just wanted to know what others might see if they visited my town when I update the dream. I don’t particularly need to bring anything back. I just didn’t want others to see a distortoted house when the villagers get rid of the furniture or replace it with a kitchen/Work station. I’m glad they don’t do it.


----------



## ivorystar

Bluebellie said:


> Great! I’m glad. I just wanted to know what others might see if they visited my town when I update the dream. I don’t particularly need to bring anything back. I just didn’t want others to see a distortoted house when the villagers get rid of the furniture or replace it with a kitchen/Work station. I’m glad they don’t do it.


i totally get you!


----------



## Bluebellie

You can only have one saved room in the sketch a room app? Or is there a way to save more?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> You can only have one saved room in the sketch a room app? Or is there a way to save more?


I'm sorry to say that you can only have room in the sketch app and there is no way to save more. You'll have to do over a design just to use different designs.


----------



## ivorystar

is there any easy way to find NPC? (especially celeste). I thought there was like a megaphone...but was that new leaf? any tips and tricks?


----------



## Brookie

If you have only 5 trees on your island....will those ALL EACH have wasps? (5 wasp nests spawn a day)


----------



## Livia

ivorystar said:


> is there any easy way to find NPC? (especially celeste). I thought there was like a megaphone...but was that new leaf? any tips and tricks?


no there isn't a megaphone. You can try quitting and reloading the game to make the npc spawn in a different spot. Thats what I do when I've run all over my island looking for a villager but can't find them.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Brookie said:


> If you have only 5 trees on your island....will those ALL EACH have wasps? (5 wasp nests spawn a day)


To be more specific the sapling and cedar trees are the ones that will spawn the wasp nests so yes if there is 5 of them on your island they will spawn wasp nets, but if you have a lot of them planted all over the island its RNG of where the wasp nests will spawn. It also has a chance of dropping a random furniture item when shaking them.


----------



## ivorystar

Livia said:


> no there isn't a megaphone. You can try quitting and reloading the game to make the npc spawn in a different spot. Thats what I do when I've run all over my island looking for a villager but can't find them.


Thank you and that tip is super smart! i'm going to do that from now on. Thanks!


----------



## Zephon

Can you remove fencing from your island when you have a player visiting from another island?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Zephon said:


> Can you remove fencing from your island when you have a player visiting from another island?


No, once players arrive on your island you get this dumb restriction saying that "there's company and its rude to decorate" You can still decorate your home but just don't let anyone inside. So technically you can still decorate but just inside your home but not outside on your island when players are here.


----------



## Zephon

Thank you


----------



## Mr_Persona

Question, I have 5 profiles on my island and what happens when i transfer my island to another switch, do the extra profiles disappear or do they also get transferred along. Also, should i transfer my extra 4 switch accounts first before transferring my island in case of any issues?(not sure of what kind but u know)


----------



## Livia

Can someone please post a picture of the lazy starter house with cherry furniture? I've found pictures of it with the other fruits, but can't find the cherry one.  never mind found it


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I have to ask this question because I am not sure if this is even possible, can you get Villager Photos with multiple users? (the ones that are regular "Residents" and not "Resident Representative")


----------



## WaileaNoRei

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay I have to ask this question because I am not sure if this is even possible, can you get Villager Photos with multiple users? (the ones that are regular "Residents" and not "Resident Representative")



Yes you can! As far as I know, it works the same way! Good luck, I’m expect you will soon have full sets for all your residents


----------



## VanitasFan26

WaileaNoRei said:


> Yes you can! As far as I know, it works the same way! Good luck, I’m expect you will soon have full sets for all your residents


Okay thank you! I am trying to get all their photos properly organized.


----------



## Bluebellie

Do weeds cause as much frame drop as flowers? 

Im getting over un by flowers, and it looks crazy. I’ve been replacing them with weeds. I was wondering if having too much weeds on the future might cause frame drop issues?


----------



## Moritz

Bluebellie said:


> Do weeds cause as much frame drop as flowers?
> 
> Im getting over un by flowers, and it looks crazy. I’ve been replacing them with weeds. I was wondering if having too much weeds on the future might cause frame drop issues?


I dont know if it will be as bad as flowers, but it will contribute towards lag.
Pretty much everything does.

It is pretty much inevitable unless your island is barren.


----------



## themysterybidder

Hope someone can help me with this.  I have recently got another Switch, so of course I bought another game of New Horizons to start another island.  I have 2 user files.  My original Switch (A) I have never time travelled on, and don't intend to. I have both user files on Switch A and on new Switch (B).  My question is if I time travel with Switch (B), will it affect the save files for Switch (A) user?  I hope that makes sense!  Thank you for reading!


----------



## Bluebellie

They didn’t add the glass partition right? Is there a similar item?


----------



## themysterybidder

Is 3 days of rain normal?  The most I've had is one at a time! I want the sunshine back!


----------



## snowflake1

You know while I have not counted the days I have said to myself there suddenly seems to be more rainy days lately because I have been looking forward non rainy summer season days in the game but I have not counted the days so I could have experienced 3 in a row and will take more notice-) (I know for sure 2 days at least of heavy rain)

Just to let you know today was the third day of constant rain. I knew there had been 2 when I noticed your post yesterday but today it was 3 days for sure and I am presuming this is not normal for the game usually? I hope its gone tomorrow as I  am so looking forward to summer in my game.


----------



## Mr_Persona

can you trade pillar recipes with other people who don't have the dlc?


----------



## angelcat621

Got a very quick question here. If you create a new (human) character on your island, do they receive Mom's letter containing the fruit in the beginning of the game? Or is it just the island representative that receives the letter?

I ask this because a family member of mine got oranges from Mom at start of game but lost them somehow (she's 8, didn't know better). If she could make another character on her island and they got oranges from Mom too that would solve our orange-less situation. I can't trade online due to internet errors.

UPDATE: Tested this with 5-6 secondary characters and all they get from Mom is a 3,000 Bell bag. Yeah that was a good use of my time lol.


----------



## themysterybidder

Wonder if anyone could help me with this question.  Over at Harv's Island he's got colourful windmills and coloured windchime attached to his house. Is there a point in the game that we can purchase these from Nook's Cranny, Wardell or the Nook Redemption service? I've posted a screenshot of the items. Thanks.


----------



## Neurotiker

Guys are there any requirements for unlocking the HHP portion of the game? Does it immediately unlock after K.K. visits your island or is there something else, Google won't help me here



themysterybidder said:


> Wonder if anyone could help me with this question.  Over at Harv's Island he's got colourful windmills and coloured windchime attached to his house. Is there a point in the game that we can purchase these from Nook's Cranny, Wardell or the Nook Redemption service? I've posted a screenshot of the items. Thanks.
> View attachment 447409


also no, you can't buy these unfortunately


----------



## themysterybidder

Neurotiker said:


> Guys are there any requirements for unlocking the HHP portion of the game? Does it immediately unlock after K.K. visits your island or is there something else, Google won't help me here


If I remember correctly, it's either the next time you load the game, or a few days after.  Your Nook Phone will ring and Tom Nook will ask you to go to Resident Services, Lottie will be there and she'll ask you if you want to work for her.  When you get to the airport, you select 'I want to go to work'.  When you arrive I'm sure Niko (a monkey) is there to greet you and takes you to meet Lottie and Wardell.


----------



## Wanokuni

Hello, I just unlocked the ability to make a campsite and saw that the villager is random. I know I can invite more after by buying plots of land but how long do I have to search for a villager I like in the mystery islands before it's reserved randomly? Thanks.


----------



## Sir Pistacchio

Hi! every day there's a certain chance that the game automatically relocates the empty plots (if you have two or more empty plots only one can be randomly filled up). I don't remember the odds, though I advise you to don't waste time and go hunting asap.


----------



## Wanokuni

Sir Pistacchio said:


> Hi! every day there's a certain chance that the game automatically relocates the empty plots (if you have two or more empty plots only one can be randomly filled up). I don't remember the odds, though I advise you to don't waste time and go hunting asap.


thank you, i haven't brought them yet so i'll probably stock up on miles tickets first.


----------



## smug villager

My boyfriend just made a character on my island and we were wondering if he could replace some of the custom designs I'd downloaded with ones he wants without them overriding mine/replacing patterns I've laid out. Are the 50 custom design slots by island or by individual character?


----------



## Sir Pistacchio

smug villager said:


> My boyfriend just made a character on my island and we were wondering if he could replace some of the custom designs I'd downloaded with ones he wants without them overriding mine/replacing patterns I've laid out. Are the 50 custom design slots by island or by individual character?



Unfortunately, there are only 50 slots per island, so all accounts on the island share the same patterns.


----------



## Zisym

You can get 800 Nook Miles for visiting a friend's island daily. To earn 800 Nook miles per day, does this work if I visit the same island each day or it must be a different friend's island each day? 

I currently have no friends and don't have NSO atm so I want to know if getting NSO and finding a random stranger to add to the friend list is worth it only to get 800 miles daily. Thanks!


----------



## g u a v a

what's the ideal way to place kitchen/diy tables in villager homes so the layout doesn't get messed up when you give them a custom home?


----------



## S.J.

g u a v a said:


> what's the ideal way to place kitchen/diy tables in villager homes so the layout doesn't get messed up when you give them a custom home?



I think the only requirement is that they need to be completely able to access it.

There has to be one full space for the villager across the side of the kitchen counter that the villager will use, and the same for the DIY table too.

I noticed when placing the kitchen in one of my houses it was too close to the next item, and the villager brought out a second kitchen to use! Better to avoid lol.


----------



## g u a v a

S.J. said:


> I think the only requirement is that they need to be completely able to access it.
> 
> There has to be one full space for the villager across the side of the kitchen counter that the villager will use, and the same for the DIY table too.
> 
> I noticed when placing the kitchen in one of my houses it was too close to the next item, and the villager brought out a second kitchen to use! Better to avoid lol.


i had left space around the kitchen, i wonder if it got replaced because i had a pan placed on top of it


----------



## S.J.

g u a v a said:


> i had left space around the kitchen, i wonder if it got replaced because i had a pan placed on top of it


Oh, that definitely seems like it would do it! I'd never thought of that. I suppose they can't cook in a pan on top of another pan!


----------



## Broccolo

I'm looking for a recipe for 'Simple Wooden Fence'
I think I was given 50 by Tom Nook ages ago, but I can't see them for sale anywhere.


----------



## S.J.

Broccolo said:


> I'm looking for a recipe for 'Simple Wooden Fence'
> I think I was given 50 by Tom Nook ages ago, but I can't see them for sale anywhere.


The Simple Wooden Fence recipe is available at the Nook Stop using the Nook Miles Redemption service. As with all the other Nook Miles fencing, only two varieties of fencing will be available per day, so this recipe will only be available periodically. It's best to check back every day.


----------



## zarf

Do purple sunsets exist in this game? I tried googling it but I can never tell if all those photos online are real or edited.


----------



## dizzy bone

g u a v a said:


> i had left space around the kitchen, i wonder if it got replaced because i had a pan placed on top of it


I was wondering why Jambette installed another kitchen but this could be it! I swear I remember other villagers cooking regardless of placed items though, because I generally like to decorate with smaller objects. ALSO I don't know if it counts but my Jambette also had a lot of hanging things above on the ceiling where her kitchen was.


----------



## Pyoopi

zarf said:


> Do purple sunsets exist in this game? I tried googling it but I can never tell if all those photos online are real or edited.


I think this is the most "purple" it'll get:





I don't think I've seen a true purple sunset and just seeing the ones on Google looks like they're using the dramatic in-game filter or another filter app.


----------



## zarf

Pyoopi said:


> I think this is the most "purple" it'll get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen a true purple sunset and just seeing the ones on Google looks like they're using the dramatic in-game filter or another filter app.


Thanks. I was half-convinced that the bright purple ones still exist but I guess it was just wishful thinking


----------



## bam94-

When you scan in an Amiibo card for a special character (e.g. KK Slider, Niko, Redd, etc.), what happens?

I'm under the impression that scanning them in the café means that they'll sit and have a coffee. But do you get anything else, like items? And what happens when you scan them in at the ABD in the Town Hall?

Thanks.


----------



## S.J.

bam94- said:


> When you scan in an Amiibo card for a special character (e.g. KK Slider, Niko, Redd, etc.), what happens?
> 
> I'm under the impression that scanning them in the café means that they'll sit and have a coffee. But do you get anything else, like items? And what happens when you scan them in at the ABD in the Town Hall?
> 
> Thanks.



When you scan a special character at the ABD, it will tell you that they can't be invited to the campsite (either they're busy, or can't talk right now).

When you scan them at Harv's studio, you can take photos with them like you would any other villager, and you will then get their poster in your Nook Shopping app.

At the café, scanning them means they'll sit and have a coffee, and depending on who you scan in, they will sometimes bring other special characters with them. Some of them have cute dialogue too, like DJ KK. 

Someone might have more experience testing the amiibos than me, but as far as I'm aware, there aren't any items associated with scanning in the cards at Brewster's.


----------



## littlesnorlax

bam94- said:


> When you scan in an Amiibo card for a special character (e.g. KK Slider, Niko, Redd, etc.), what happens?
> 
> I'm under the impression that scanning them in the café means that they'll sit and have a coffee. But do you get anything else, like items? And what happens when you scan them in at the ABD in the Town Hall?
> 
> Thanks.


In addition to SJ's post, if you have the HHP DLC and scan them there, you can make them a vacation home, which upon completion gets you their framed photo (separate item from their posters). This is the only way to obtain them other than trading for them.


----------



## bam94-

Thank you both!


----------



## Broccolo

S.J. said:


> The Simple Wooden Fence recipe is available at the Nook Stop using the Nook Miles Redemption service. As with all the other Nook Miles fencing, only two varieties of fencing will be available per day, so this recipe will only be available periodically. It's best to check back every day.


Thank you.


----------



## Bluelady

Does anyone know if there is a guide to basically run through the HHP dlc? For example, is there a minimum amount of plants, flowers, furniture, and etc that I must place on the outside and inside of a house? Can I pass with leaving the garden area blank? 

I still have to unlock the decorating features for 2 more players and this process is so slow.


----------



## Smolcutie

Does Celeste always go to the highest part of anyone else's island or is that just me? Like except the first time I got her she has always gone to the highest point. ( which I guess makes sense for star gazing and makes it super easy to find her)


----------



## littlesnorlax

Bluelady said:


> Does anyone know if there is a guide to basically run through the HHP dlc? For example, is there a minimum amount of plants, flowers, furniture, and etc that I must place on the outside and inside of a house? Can I pass with leaving the garden area blank?
> 
> I still have to unlock the decorating features for 2 more players and this process is so slow.


you can quite literally just put down their 3 required items and call it good, that's all you need to complete their home 



Smolcutie said:


> Does Celeste always go to the highest part of anyone else's island or is that just me? Like except the first time I got her she has always gone to the highest point. ( which I guess makes sense for star gazing and makes it super easy to find her)


she can spawn anywhere! it's pretty random, im not sure if she has any specific spawn mechanics. despite having high points on my island, i find her most often at sea-level.


----------



## Broccolo

Does Isabelle *always* tell you if Redd turns up?


----------



## littlesnorlax

Broccolo said:


> Does Isabelle *always* tell you if Redd turns up?


Not necessarily, as her daily NPC announcement can be overridden by events (such as a heavy meteor shower or her seasonal announcements). You can always check quickly if Redd is on your island by looking for his ginkgo leaf icon on your map.


----------



## Bluelady

I have arachnophobia, so I’m afraid to look up the info. Can someone tell me if spiders are shaken from trees, please? Thank you.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bluelady said:


> I have arachnophobia, so I’m afraid to look up the info. Can someone tell me if spiders are shaken from trees, please? Thank you.



Yep, they are! Spiders can be found by shaking trees between 7 PM and 8 AM in any weather/season.


----------



## DJStarstryker

For making hybrids show up in HHP DLC for decorating, do you have to have grown the hybrid yourself or can you receive it in a trade?

Also, do alternative variants of the NPC amiibos do anything? Like KK Slider vs DJ KK, the multiple Isabelles, etc?


----------



## S.J.

DJStarstryker said:


> For making hybrids show up in HHP DLC for decorating, do you have to have grown the hybrid yourself or can you receive it in a trade?
> 
> Also, do alternative variants of the NPC amiibos do anything? Like KK Slider vs DJ KK, the multiple Isabelles, etc?



Possibly minor spoilers if you've only just started HHP. 


Spoiler



To unlock hybrids for decorating, you first need to have decorated the school (I believe the school is unlocked after six houses). After decorating the school, Leif will show up on the HHP island. You can talk to him, and he will give a class at the school. After to going to his class, you'll be able to use hybrid flowers! 



As for the amiibos, I haven't played with them enough to answer, but I know at Brewster's you get different dialogue from KK vs DJ KK. Maybe someone else will have better info on that one.


----------



## DarthGohan1

2 questions related to flowers. My town is overgrown with flowers. I want to keep many of them but in a more organized way.

Any suggestions on garden/greenhouse themes/items/etc. that won't allow the flowers to grow out of control?

And is there any way to mass move/uproot flowers or at least do it quicker than shoveling each individual one?


----------



## S.J.

DarthGohan1 said:


> 2 questions related to flowers. My town is overgrown with flowers. I want to keep many of them but in a more organized way.
> 
> Any suggestions on garden/greenhouse themes/items/etc. that won't allow the flowers to grow out of control?
> 
> And is there any way to mass move/uproot flowers or at least do it quicker than shoveling each individual one?



I don't have any ideas for garden themes, but the technique I see most often for keeping flowers under control is to use a custom design on the ground. If you make one of your custom design slots a transparent tile, you can place the "design" around any flower areas and it will prevent flowers growing in those spaces. I prefer just trying (unsuccessfully) to dig up my flowers before they get out of control, but I've seen people use the transparent tile technique a lot. 

As for moving flowers, I don't think there's an easy way to move them around the island. If you want to get rid of them, the fastest way is to carry around a trashcan, fill your pockets with flowers, throw them away in the trashcan, and then keep going. You won't be able to get the flowers back though, so it's only good for destroying them completely!


----------



## DarthGohan1

S.J. said:


> I don't have any ideas for garden themes, but the technique I see most often for keeping flowers under control is to use a custom design on the ground. If you make one of your custom design slots a transparent tile, you can place the "design" around any flower areas and it will prevent flowers growing in those spaces. I prefer just trying (unsuccessfully) to dig up my flowers before they get out of control, but I've seen people use the transparent tile technique a lot.
> 
> As for moving flowers, I don't think there's an easy way to move them around the island. If you want to get rid of them, the fastest way is to carry around a trashcan, fill your pockets with flowers, throw them away in the trashcan, and then keep going. You won't be able to get the flowers back though, so it's only good for destroying them completely!


Never knew about the trashcan trick so that's very useful, thank you!

I've seen a few towns using the custom tiles around gardens, I like that idea, maybe I'll try that out


----------



## Bluebellie

Does anyone see your title on your passport except yourself and the dodos?


----------



## littlesnorlax

Bluebellie said:


> Does anyone see your title on your passport except yourself and the dodos?


It displays to all players currently on an island you are traveling to, and those you are visiting (or vice versa) can press the minus button to view others' passports during the visit


----------



## Bluebellie

littlesnorlax said:


> It displays to all players currently on an island you are traveling to, and those you are visiting (or vice versa) can press the minus button to view others' passports during the visit


Do you know if thats the same for dreams?


----------



## Broccolo

littlesnorlax said:


> Not necessarily, as her daily NPC announcement can be overridden by events (such as a heavy meteor shower or her seasonal announcements). You can always check quickly if Redd is on your island by looking for his ginkgo leaf icon on your map.


Thank you.


----------



## Bluelady

Bluebellie said:


> Do you know if thats the same for dreams?


Pressing the minus button while visiting a dream won't show the person's passport. It only gives three options: I want to wake up, report, and nevermind. The plus button doesn't do anything either. Nor the passport app on the Nookphone.


Does anyone know if the room dimensions on our left, right, and back rooms are the same as our villagers' houses? I just learned that the Room Sketch dlc app is a thing and wanted to use that to draft some rooms on my character's house.
*
Edit: Nevermind, I figured it out. Rooms are 6x6, villagers' houses are 4x5.*


----------



## Mairmalade

Ahhh I don't remember. I just built the three initial plots and they were all immediately sold. Will I be able to welcome another villager by inviting them from someone's island the following day, or do I need to wait until Resident Services is built and go the campsite route first?


----------



## Foreverfox

Mairmalade said:


> Ahhh I don't remember. I just built the three initial plots and they were all immediately sold. Will I be able to welcome another villager by inviting them from someone's island the following day, or do I need to wait until Resident Services is built and go the campsite route first?


I’m pretty sure I recall that you have to invite your first campsite villager first, then you can invite at will. I’ll try to confirm that!

Edit: it’s in the First Camper section, you’ll need to invite the first camper.





						Editing Campsite (New Horizons) | Animal Crossing Wiki | Fandom
					

The campsite in Animal Crossing: New Horizons is a structure that allows villagers to visit the player's island. The player can optionally invite camping villagers to move to the island if there are any vacant housing plots if there are 9 or fewer villagers on an island, or if there are already...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com


----------



## Mairmalade

Foreverfox said:


> I’m pretty sure I recall that you have to invite your first campsite villager first, then you can invite at will. I’ll try to confirm that!
> 
> Edit: it’s in the First Camper section, you’ll need to invite the first camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editing Campsite (New Horizons) | Animal Crossing Wiki | Fandom
> 
> 
> The campsite in Animal Crossing: New Horizons is a structure that allows villagers to visit the player's island. The player can optionally invite camping villagers to move to the island if there are any vacant housing plots if there are 9 or fewer villagers on an island, or if there are already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalcrossing.fandom.com


I figured but so wanted to be wrong.  Thank you for confirming that with me!


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there an item like the steel fence? Or rope fence.  Something sort of like a barrier that can be placed inside a house?


----------



## R3i

what items can you cook on?


----------



## Bluelady

Bluebellie said:


> Is there an item like the steel fence? Or rope fence.  Something sort of like a barrier that can be placed inside a house?


There's the rope partition. I use that in one of my basements. Like simple panels and curtains, they take up a tiny amount of space. I think that it's 2 x 0.5? There's also the safety railing.



R3i said:


> what items can you cook on?


Basically furniture that have a stovetop (i.e. open-frame kitchen, kitchen island, etc.) and some sink items like the ranch kitchen. I can edit this comment to make a list.


Spoiler



Can cook on:

Kitchen island
open-frame kitchen
systemic kitchen
stonework kitchen
ranch kitchen
kitchen stove
outdoor kitchen
gas range
compact kitchen

Can't:

Utility sink
Sloppy sink
Kitchen counter
brick oven
kitchen dishwasher
deep fryer
salad bar
wood burning stove

tbd:
clay furnace (nookipedia says that it can be interacted with. LINK)
the ironwood kitchenette (same. LINK)


----------



## R3i

Bluelady said:


> There's the rope partition. I use that in one of my basements. Like simple panels and curtains, they take up a tiny amount of space. I think that it's 2 x 0.5? There's also the safety railing.
> 
> 
> Basically furniture that have a stovetop (i.e. open-frame kitchen, kitchen island, etc.) and some sink items like the ranch kitchen. I can edit this comment to make a list.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can cook on:
> 
> Kitchen island
> open-frame kitchen
> systemic kitchen
> stonework kitchen
> ranch kitchen
> kitchen stove
> outdoor kitchen
> gas range
> compact kitchen
> 
> Can't:
> 
> Utility sink
> Sloppy sink
> Kitchen counter
> brick oven
> kitchen dishwasher
> deep fryer
> salad bar
> wood burning stove
> 
> tbd:
> clay furnace (nookipedia says that it can be interacted with. LINK)
> the ironwood kitchenette (same. LINK)


ThankU


----------



## PacV

Hi.
Does anyone know why my flowers do not give more? I water them but nothing… :/


----------



## Toadette Ruler of All

So, the other day I paid off all my loans and got a letter in the mail that I could have my own ABD, to go to resident services and use the one there to order my own by using miles.  But I don't have it in there to get.  Can anyone help me figure this out?  Do I have to get something first, i'm lost.


----------



## azurill

_hello, 

I’m in the planning stages for when I restart my second island and have a few questions. I would like to move one of my Characters over to the new island from my main island but worry about losing her. I know the map I’m looking for and wondering if it would make more sense to  bring this character over after I find the perfect map. Since that will take awhile. 

If I do bring her over without problems will she keep the patterns she has? 

If I bring her over as the second character instead does the patterns she have reset to the ones on the island she’s going to? 

Does anyone know how big the shops and museum are?  I want to terraform before I place buildings would like to make sure they fit first.

Thank you for your time. _


----------



## Raven398

So I'm having an odd problem with redeeming hhp dlc, and i was hoping someone could help explain this to me

I have 2 switches, full and a lite. I got my lite first a few years ago and just got the full. Im using the same nintendo acc for both, and i have seperate hard copies of the base animalcrossing game. I have the dlc on my lite, and have completed it, but i wanted to be able to have it on my full so i could play it with my new island. Someone bought it for me as an early christmas present and gave me the code, and when punching it in on my full switch, it gives me an error that "this has already been purchased by you or another user on my console" (there are none, its only me) yet i have no option to play the dlc nor does it look to be any evidence being on this console. Please help! I would love to start playing hhp on my new island as soon as possible


----------



## xara

Raven398 said:


> So I'm having an odd problem with redeeming hhp dlc, and i was hoping someone could help explain this to me
> 
> I have 2 switches, full and a lite. I got my lite first a few years ago and just got the full. Im using the same nintendo acc for both, and i have seperate hard copies of the base animalcrossing game. I have the dlc on my lite, and have completed it, but i wanted to be able to have it on my full so i could play it with my new island. Someone bought it for me as an early christmas present and gave me the code, and when punching it in on my full switch, it gives me an error that "this has already been purchased by you or another user on my console" (there are none, its only me) yet i have no option to play the dlc nor does it look to be any evidence being on this console. Please help! I would love to start playing hhp on my new island as soon as possible


i’m not 100% sure as i’ve only purchased the dlc once, but the problem may be that you can only purchase it once per account. since you’re using the same nintendo account for both consoles, you may have to use a different account for your regular switch in order to purchase the dlc again.


----------



## S.J.

Raven398 said:


> So I'm having an odd problem with redeeming hhp dlc, and i was hoping someone could help explain this to me
> 
> I have 2 switches, full and a lite. I got my lite first a few years ago and just got the full. Im using the same nintendo acc for both, and i have seperate hard copies of the base animalcrossing game. I have the dlc on my lite, and have completed it, but i wanted to be able to have it on my full so i could play it with my new island. Someone bought it for me as an early christmas present and gave me the code, and when punching it in on my full switch, it gives me an error that "this has already been purchased by you or another user on my console" (there are none, its only me) yet i have no option to play the dlc nor does it look to be any evidence being on this console. Please help! I would love to start playing hhp on my new island as soon as possible


Hi! I think I have a similar set up to you! I have a lite + ACNH cartridge + HHP, then a second Switch + ACNH (digital). I use the same account for both islands also. I'm able to play HHP (one purchase only) on both islands.

Which version does it state on the top right corner of your Switch when you start up ACNH? Does it have the house symbol?

I'm also wondering if you're far enough into the game to play HHP? The criteria to go to HHP are Resident Services upgraded to a building from a tent, your residence upgraded to a house from a tent, and lastly, you had to have attended all of Tom Nook's DIY workshops.

Best of luck!


----------



## Bluebellie

Can I clean someone else’s house? Like a second players house? I haven’t unlocked the cleaning on that one but I’m wanting to use some of the effects.


----------



## littlesnorlax

Bluebellie said:


> Can I clean someone else’s house? Like a second players house? I haven’t unlocked the cleaning on that one but I’m wanting to use some of the effects.


No, that requires you to enter design mode in another person's house which you can't do unfortunately.


----------



## Gem of Paradise

Does it still help to keep buying coffee from Brewster after finishing getting all the “Come home to the Roost” achievements? Or is it kind of useless after (no more gifts and/or special interactions)?


----------



## NookSchnook

I don't know whether this was asked previously, but I'll ask anyway: I love blues and jazz music, so is there anything jazzy or bluesy in the music offerings you can register and play in your home? I'm pretty sure the gyroids on my walls would agree it don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing!


----------



## Bluebellie

NookSchnook said:


> I don't know whether this was asked previously, but I'll ask anyway: I love blues and jazz music, so is there anything jazzy or bluesy in the music offerings you can register and play in your home? I'm pretty sure the gyroids on my walls would agree it don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing!


There’s the K.K. Blues, and K.K. Jazz


----------



## NookSchnook

Bluebellie said:


> There’s the K.K. Blues, and K.K. Jazz


Unfortunately, neither is available in my Nook shopping/redemption just yet.


----------



## Bluebellie

NookSchnook said:


> Unfortunately, neither is available in my Nook shopping/redemption just yet.


I have them, if you’d like I can pass by and drop them off for you


----------



## NookSchnook

Bluebellie said:


> I have them, if you’d like I can pass by and drop them off for you


If you can actually do that, thank you!!


----------



## apeisland

hello! My question is quite dumb but I haven't found any answers online. 

Would anyone share with me a picture of each stage of growth of a Bamboo tree? I am not quite sure what stage mines are in and I don't want them to grow all the way.

Thank you! ❤ 

Also, will villagers display in their homes the toys I give them for toy day?


----------



## azurill

Hello , 

I recently reset my second island and just got to the point of placing the first three plots. I can’t remember the order of the first three villagers you invite. I think it’s Lazy, normal, peppy? Can someone let me know if that’s right. I tried looking it up but got conflicting results.


----------



## Clock

Removed


----------



## Saah

It's so weird that I can't find the answer anywhere, but... After my Nintendo Online subscription is over, what happens to my Dream Address? Are people still able to visit?


----------



## Lula

Hello there!
first time poster on behalf of my children… they’ve been playing N.H for 6 months and have just realised they never got the museum… so they’ve tried collecting bugs and fish- but when they’ve tried to donate them to Tom Nook there is no option for them to do so… it now seems impossible to get the museum! Is it too late do you think? They are worried they will have to reset the game. Thanks so much in advance for any help you might be able to give. Happy New Year!  Lula


----------



## VanitasFan26

Saah said:


> It's so weird that I can't find the answer anywhere, but... After my Nintendo Online subscription is over, what happens to my Dream Address? Are people still able to visit?


People can still visit your dream address its just that you cannot update your dream or visit other people's dream islands, so in order to get back that feature you have to renew your NSO subscription. Also your dream address is still up there despite the NSO being expired unless if you delete your island it takes like about 30 days for it to disappear.


----------



## Lula

Lula said:


> Hello there!
> first time poster on behalf of my children… they’ve been playing N.H for 6 months and have just realised they never got the museum… so they’ve tried collecting bugs and fish- but when they’ve tried to donate them to Tom Nook there is no option for them to do so… it now seems impossible to get the museum! Is it too late do you think? They are worried they will have to reset the game. Thanks so much in advance for any help you might be able to give. Happy New Year!  Lula


Hi, just bumping my question! Thank you


----------



## VanitasFan26

Lula said:


> Hello there!
> first time poster on behalf of my children… they’ve been playing N.H for 6 months and have just realised they never got the museum… so they’ve tried collecting bugs and fish- but when they’ve tried to donate them to Tom Nook there is no option for them to do so… it now seems impossible to get the museum! Is it too late do you think? They are worried they will have to reset the game. Thanks so much in advance for any help you might be able to give. Happy New Year!  Lula


In order to get the Museum they must donate at least 5 creatures to Tom Nook and then he should've given you a plot to help setup the Museum. Its takes 1 day for Blathers to show up and you'll see he has a tent. Here is where the collecting comes in handy. You must donate to Blathers 10 different species or fossils in order for him to open up the museum. It will take another day for it to be constructed and then by the next day it will be opened. I hope this better explains it.


----------



## azurill

Does anyone know if you have to upgrade the museum to a building in order to see Celeste?  I restarted my second island last month but have not seen Celeste yet. I really wanted to keep it as a tent for as long as possible since I like Blathers tent.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> Does anyone know if you have to upgrade the museum to a building in order to see Celeste?  I restarted my second island last month but have not seen Celeste yet. I really wanted to keep it as a tent for as long as possible since I like Blathers tent.


Yeah I do believe you need to have the Museum built as a building in order for Celeste to spawn on your island.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yeah I do believe you need to have the Museum built as a building in order for Celeste to spawn on your island.


Thank you so much. That’s too bad . I really wish we could keep Blathers tent. It’s too bad we can’t have both the tent and the building.


----------



## Lula

VanitasFan26 said:


> In order to get the Museum they must donate at least 5 creatures to Tom Nook and then he should've given you a plot to help setup the Museum. Its takes 1 day for Blathers to show up and you'll see he has a tent. Here is where the collecting comes in handy. You must donate to Blathers 10 different species or fossils in order for him to open up the museum. It will take another day for it to be constructed and then by the next day it will be opened. I hope this better explains


 Thank you so much for your reply
I’ve collected 5 different fish and when I go to Tom Nook to try to give them to him he never gives me an option to do so… is there some kind of action I need to perform in order to give them to him please? The dialogue box just shows the normal 3 options. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Lula said:


> Thank you so much for your reply
> I’ve collected 5 different fish and when I go to Tom Nook to try to give them to him he never gives me an option to do so… is there some kind of action I need to perform in order to give them to him please? The dialogue box just shows the normal 3 options. Thanks again for your help.


If you're confused just select "What should I do?" and he'll tell you what you need to do next. Tom Nook should've given you the Museum Plot in your pockets for the Museum after you given him all 5 creatures. Thats the reason why the option "I found a creature" disappeared. Have you checked any of the other players on the profile? Perhaps one of them must've gotten the plot but never placed it down.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Hey All!

So, I'm slowly trying to get myself back into working on my island. Something that I'd like a bit more clarification on, when you place a path, if you download and replace the path (with a new path, with a similar design style, but different season), would it replace the path that's already laid down? 

Or, is there an easier way to replace your paths (when it comes to different seasons (eg: spring or winter)?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Hey All!
> 
> So, I'm slowly trying to get myself back into working on my island. Something that I'd like a bit more clarification on, when you place a path, if you download and replace the path (with a new path, with a similar design style, but different season), would it replace the path that's already laid down?
> 
> Or, is there an easier way to replace your paths (when it comes to different seasons (eg: spring or winter)?


It would!

If you save a new custom design over another it does replace any already laid down path using the old pattern with the new.


----------



## angelcat621

I have a quick question about Pocket Camp items. If you restart your island you're still able to order them on the new island right? I think they're tied to Nintendo account but I'm not 100% sure.


----------

